# Авиация > Матчасть >  Реестр МиГ-23 - создадим вместе

## lindr

Предлагаю создать реестр МиГ-23, пока краткий - зав номера, бортовые эксплуатант. 

Выкладываю здесь 3 заготовки (Истребительные модификации, Б и БН, УБ)
Реестр грязноват, но я решил, что при посторонней помощи он пожалуй быстрее придет в удовлетворительное состояние. Ошибки и неточности *присутствуют*, сильно не ругайтесь, больно не бейте  :Smile:  Приглашаю к сотрудничеству всех заинтересованных

Зав. номер | Модификация | Завод | Дата выпуска | Эксплуатант | БН | Зав.Номер по техописаниям |Часть |Примечания

23-01	опытный	ММЗ Зенит			03.04.67г	СССР	23	
23-11/1	опытный	ММЗ Зенит			09.07.67г	СССР	231	Монино
23-11/2	опытный	ММЗ Зенит			22.05.68	СССР	232	Дельта-Н, испытания Х-23
23-11/3	опытный	ММЗ Зенит			1968	СССР	233	Испытания Р-23, Монино
23-11/4	опытный	ММЗ Зенит			1968	СССР	234	МАИ

229000411	С	№30			1969	СССР		
229000412	С	№30			1969	СССР		
229000413	С	№30			1969	СССР		
229000414	С	№30			1969	СССР		
229000415	С	№30			1969	СССР		
229000511	С	№30			1969	СССР		
229000512	С	№30			1969	СССР	71	СЕ12 фото
229000513	С	№30			1969	СССР		
229000514	С	№30			1969	СССР		
229000515	С	№30			1969	СССР		
229000611	С	№30			1969	СССР	01	СТ11 Уч. пособие
229000612	С	№30			1969	СССР		
229000613	С	№30			1969	СССР		
229000614	С	№30			1969	СССР		
229000615	С	№30			1969	СССР	25	СТ15 927-й ИАП бн 65 ? Ходынка
229000616	С	№30			1969	СССР		
229000617	С	№30			1969	СССР		
229000618	С	№30			1969	СССР		
229000619	С	№30			1969	СССР		
229000620	С	№30			1969	СССР		
220000711	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000712	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000713	С	№30			1970	СССР	73	СЧ13 927-й ИАП ?
220000714	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000715	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000716	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000717	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000718	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000719	С	№30			1970	СССР	15	СЧ19 Рига носовая часть
220000720	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000811	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000812	С	№30			1970	СССР		СИ12 Пермь
220000813	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000814	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000815	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000816	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000817	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000818	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000819	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000820	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000911	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000912	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000913	С	№30			1970	СССР	69	СК13 бн 14 Украина, Харьков
220000914	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000915	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000916	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000917	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000918	С	№30			13.11.70	СССР	45	СК18 32-й ГвИАП, авария 05.10.71 МФТИ Жуковский
220000919	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220000920	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220001011	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220001012	С	№30			1970	СССР	71	АС12 Москва, Центральный музей ВС
220001013	С	№30			1970	СССР	08	АС13 Финов, Германия
220001014	С	№30			1970	СССР	68	АС14 Украина, Харьков
220001015	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220001016	С	№30			1970	СССР		АС16 Дельта-Н, испытания Х-23
220001017	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220001018	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220001019	С	№30			1970	СССР		
220001020	С	№30			1970	СССР		

028000101	23-11/5	№30			1968	СССР	235	СА01 Испытания Р-23Т, Сапфир-21(1969)									
028000102	23-11/6	№30			1968	СССР	236	СА02 Ачинскоe ВАТУ (c 1973)									
029000201	23-11/7	№30			1969	СССР	237										
029000202	23-11/8	№30			1969	СССР	238										
029000203	23-11/9	№30			16.09.69	СССР	239	СМ03 Испытания Р-23Т									
029000204	23-11/10	№30			1969	СССР	230	СМ04 Отработка Силовой установки									
029000205		№30			1969	СССР											
029000301		№30			1969	СССР	нет	СО01 стат испытания									
029000302		№30			1969	СССР	22	СО02 Ходынка									
029000303		№30			1969	СССР											
029000304		№30			1969	СССР	04	СО04 БВАУЛ									
029000305		№30			1969	СССР											
020000401		№30			20.08.70	СССР	241	СЛ01 23-41 с двигателем АЛ-21Ф3									
020000402		№30			1970	СССР		СЛ02 Испытания Р-23Т									
020000403		№30			1970	СССР											
020000404		№30			1970	СССР		СЛ04 Испытания Р-23Т									
020000405		№30			1970	СССР											
020000406		№30			1970	СССР											
020000407		№30			1970	СССР											
020000408		№30			1970	СССР											
020000409		№30			1970	СССР											
020000410		№30			1970	СССР											
020000501		№30			1970	СССР											
020000502		№30			1970	СССР											
020000503		№30			1970	СССР	145	СЕ03 бн 02, Украина Харьков 									
020000504		№30			1970	СССР	04	СЕ04 Лиепая									
020000505		№30			1970	СССР											
020000506		№30			1970	СССР	02	СЕ06 Украина, Харьков									
020000507		№30			1970	СССР											
020000508		№30			1970	СССР											
020000509		№30			1970	СССР											
020000510		№30			1970	СССР											
020000601		№30			1970	СССР		СТ01 Р-29-300, опытный Дельта-НМ, испытания Х-23									
020000602		№30			1970	СССР		СТ02 Испытания Р-23Т									
020000603		№30			1970	СССР											
020000604		№30			1970	СССР		СТ04 Испытания 1972									
020000605		№30			1970	СССР											
020000606		№30			1970	СССР		СТ06 АПУ-25-23М									
021000607		№30			1971	СССР		СТ07 АПУ-25-23М									
021000608		№30			1971	СССР		СТ08 кнопка взведения СУВ, кнопка "Дельта контр" перенесена, перекл "Без.Р - Без.Т"									

021000609	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР		СТ09 РЛС Сапфир-23Л, серия									
021000610	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000701	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000702	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000703	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000704	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000705	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000706	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000707	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000708	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР		СЧ08 Опытный МиГ-23Б									
021000709	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000710	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000801	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000802	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000803	обр 71	№30			15.12.72	СССР	65	СИ03 701-й УАП									
021000804	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000805	обр 71	№30			15.01.73	СССР	93	СИ05 701-й УАП, Уфа									
021000806	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000807	обр 71	№30			19.04.73	СССР	117	СИ07 701-й УАП, Чучуев БХАТ  									
021000808	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000809	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000810	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000901	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000902	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР		СК02 Испытания Р-23Т									
021000903	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000904	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000905	обр 71	№30			20.10.71	СССР	119	СК05 701-й УАП									
021000906	обр 71	№30			30.09.72	СССР	87	СК06 701-й УАП									
021000907	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021000908	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР	101	СК08 Химки									
021000909	обр 71	№30			30.07.72	СССР	69	СК09 701-й УАП, Чучуев БХАТ 									
021000910	обр 71	№30			30.09.72	СССР	29	СК10 701-й УАП, 201-й ИАП Минск, Томашовка бн 25									
021001001	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР		АС01 ход колеса при амортизации 316мм									
021001002	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР		АС02 с этого самолета ход колеса при амортизации 347мм									
021001003	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001004	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001005	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР		АС05 ход колеса при амортизации 316мм									
021001006	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР		АС06 ход колеса при амортизации 316мм									
021001007	обр 71	№30			28.10.72	СССР	75	АО07 701-й УАП, Кубинка									
021001008	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001009	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001010	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001101	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001102	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001103	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001104	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР	141	АА04 Самара									
021001105	обр 71	№30			20.02.72	СССР	73	АА05 701-й УАП									
021001106	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001107	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001108	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001109	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001110	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001201	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР		АМ01 Испытания Р-23Т									
021001202	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001203	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР	03	АМ03 Испытания Р-23Т, Харьков									
021001204	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001205	обр 71	№30			12.09.72	СССР	111	АМ05 701-й УАП									
021001206	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001207	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001208	обр 71	№30			31.05.72	СССР	85	АМ08 701-й УАП, Безымянка									
021001209	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001210	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001301	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001302	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001303	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001304	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001305	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001306	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001307	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001308	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР	55	АО08 Украина Харьков									
021001309	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001310	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР	21	АО10 Украина Щорс, посл. самолет с перекл "Без.Р - Без.Т"									
021001401	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001402	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001403	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001404	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001405	обр 71	№30			16.06.72	СССР	199	АО05 701-й УАП, Воронеж									
021001406	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001407	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР	0?	АО07 Украина Харьков									
021001408	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001409	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001410	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001501	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001502	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001503	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001504	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001505	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001506	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001507	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001508	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР	09	АЕ08 бн 02, Чернигов									
021001509	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001510	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001601	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001602	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001603	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001604	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001605	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001606	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001607	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001608	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001609	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
021001610	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР		АТ10 посл МиГ-23 обр.71, посл самолет с кнопкой "Дельта контр"									
021001701	М	№30	17	01	1971	СССР		АЧ01 первый МиГ-23М, перекл. "Сброс АБ-пуск"
021001702	М	№30	17	02	1971	СССР		
021001703	М	№30	17	03	1971	СССР		
021001704	М	№30	17	04	1971	СССР		
021001705	М	№30	17	05	1971	СССР		
021001706	М	№30	17	06	1971	СССР		
021001707	М	№30	17	07	1971	СССР	20?	АЧ07 32-й ГвИАП, 179-й ИАП Стрый, Украина
021001708	М	№30	17	08	1971	СССР		АЧ08 посл самолет - блок Н-V1 левая НЧК
021001709	М	№30	17	09	1971	СССР		
021001710	М	№30	17	10	1971	СССР		
021001801	М	№30	18	01	1971	СССР		АИ01 Испытания Р-23Т
021001802	М	№30	18	02	1971	СССР		
021001803	М	№30	18	03	1971	СССР		
021001804	М	№30	18	04	1971	СССР		
021001805	М	№30	18	05	1971	СССР		
021001806	М	№30	18	06	1971	СССР		
021001807	М	№30	18	07	1971	СССР		Scramble
021001808	М	№30	18	08	1971	СССР		АИ08 посл. самолет ППС-2МК "Контроль ламп"
021001809	М	№30	18	09	1971	СССР		АИ09 изм ППС-2МК "Контроль ламп", централизованная заправка.
021001810	М	№30	18	10	1971	СССР		
021001901	М	№30	19	01	1971	СССР		
021001902	М	№30	19	02	1971	СССР		
021001903	М	№30	19	03	1971	СССР		
021001904	М	№30	19	04	1971	СССР		
021001905	М	№30	19	05	1971	СССР	64?	АК05 32-й ГвИАП посл самолет с МП-28М
021001906	М	№30	19	06	1971	СССР	65	155 Балашов
021001907	М	№30	19	07	197?	СССР		
021001908	М	№30	19	08	197?	СССР		
021001909	М	№30	19	09	197?	СССР	22	АК09 Кубинка бн 04, изм. Патрубок суфлир двигателя (НО)
021001910	М	№30	19	10	197?	СССР		
022002001	М	№30	20	01	1972	СССР		
022002002	М	№30	20	02	1972	СССР		
022002003	М	№30	20	03	1972	СССР		
022002004	М	№30	20	04	1972	СССР		
022002005	М	№30	20	05	1972	СССР		
022002006	М	№30	20	06	1972	СССР		
022002007	М	№30	20	07	1972	СССР		
022002008	М	№30	20	08	1972	СССР	67	МС08
022002009	М	№30	20	09	1972	СССР		
022002010	М	№30	20	10	1972	СССР		
022002101	М	№30	21	01	1972	СССР		
022002102	М	№30	21	02	1972	СССР		
022002103	М	№30	21	03	1972	СССР		
022002104	М	№30	21	04	1972	СССР		
022002105	М	№30	21	05	1972	СССР		
022002106	М	№30	21	06	1972	СССР		
022002107	М	№30	21	07	1972	СССР		
022002108	М	№30	21	08	1972	СССР	35	МА08 Кремово
022002109	М	№30	21	09	1972	СССР		
022002110	М	№30	21	10	1972	СССР		
022002201	М	№30	22	01	1972	СССР		ММ01 изм в пульте РЛС
022002202	М	№30	22	02	1972	СССР		
022002203	М	№30	22	03	1972	СССР		
022002204	М	№30	22	04	1972	СССР		ММ04 Сапфир-23Д, изм в пульте РЛС, "АСП" выкл
022002205	М	№30	22	05	1972	СССР		
022002206	М	№30	22	06	1972	СССР		
022002207	М	№30	22	07	1972	СССР		
022002208	М	№30	22	08	1972	СССР		
022002209	М	№30	22	09	1972	СССР		
022002210	М	№30	22	10	1972	СССР	35	ММ10 МАТИ
022002301	М	№30	23	01	1972	СССР		МО01 Сапфир-23Д "АСП" выкл
022002302	М	№30	23	02	1972	СССР		
022002303	М	№30	23	03	1972	СССР		МО03 посл. самолет с Сапфир-23Л
022002304	М	№30	23	04	1972	СССР		МО04 первый самолет с Сапфир-23Д
022002305	М	№30	23	05	1972	СССР		МО05 1977 прототип щель-3
022002306	М	№30	23	06	1972	СССР		
022002307	М	№30	23	07	1972	СССР		
022002308	М	№30	23	08	1972	СССР		
022002309	М	№30	23	09	1972	СССР		
022002310	М	№30	23	10	1972	СССР		
022002401	М	№30	24	01	1972	СССР		МЛ01 изм. тележка для лафета (НО) 
022002402	М	№30	24	02	1972	СССР		
022002403	М	№30	24	03	1972	СССР		
022002404	М	№30	24	04	1972	СССР		
022002405	М	№30	24	05	1972	СССР		
022002406	М	№30	24	06	1972	СССР		
022002407	М	№30	24	07	1972	СССР		
022002408	М	№30	24	08	1972	СССР		
022002409	М	№30	24	09	1972	СССР		
022002410	М	№30	24	10	1972	СССР		
022002501	М	№30	25	01	1972	СССР		
022002502	М	№30	25	02	1972	СССР		
022002503	М	№30	25	03	1972	СССР		
022002504	М	№30	25	04	1972	СССР		
022002505	М	№30	25	05	1972	СССР		
022002506	М	№30	25	06	1972	СССР		
022002507	М	№30	25	07	1972	СССР		
022002508	М	№30	25	08	1972	СССР		
022002509	М	№30	25	09	1972	СССР		
022002510	М	№30	25	10	1972	СССР		
022002601	М	№30	26	01	1972	СССР		
022002602	М	№30	26	02	1972	СССР		
022002603	М	№30	26	03	1972	СССР		
022002604	М	№30	26	04	1972	СССР		
022002605	М	№30	26	05	1972	СССР		
022002606	М	№30	26	06	1972	СССР		
022002607	М	№30	26	07	1972	СССР		
022002608	М	№30	26	08	1972	СССР		
022002609	М	№30	26	09	1972	СССР		
022002610	М	№30	26	10	1972	СССР		
022002701	М	№30	27	01	1972	СССР		МЧ01 изм. пульт проверки герметичности кабины (НО)
022002702	М	№30	27	02	1972	СССР		
022002703	М	№30	27	03	1972	СССР		
022002704	М	№30	27	04	1972	СССР		
022002705	М	№30	27	05	1972	СССР		
022002706	М	№30	27	06	1972	СССР		
022002707	М	№30	27	07	1972	СССР		
022002708	М	№30	27	08	1972	СССР		
022002709	М	№30	27	09	1972	СССР		
022002710	М	№30	27	10	1972	СССР		
022002801	М	№30	28	01	1972	СССР		МИ01 изм. в уст. двигателя
022002802	М	№30	28	02	1972	СССР		
022002803	М	№30	28	03	1972	СССР		
022002804	М	№30	28	04	1972	СССР		
022002805	М	№30	28	05	1972	СССР		
022002806	М	№30	28	06	1972	СССР		
022002807	М	№30	28	07	1972	СССР		
022002808	М	№30	28	08	1972	СССР	35	ДВ Кремово?
022002809	М	№30	28	09	1972	СССР		
022002810	М	№30	28	10	1972	СССР		
023002901	М	№30	29	01	1973	СССР		МК01 ТО, пружинный усилитель сброса фонаря
023002902	М	№30	29	02	1973	СССР		
023002903	М	№30	29	03	1973	СССР		
023002904	М	№30	29	04	1973	СССР		
023002905	М	№30	29	05	1973	СССР		
023002906	М	№30	29	06	1973	СССР		
023002907	М	№30	29	07	1973	СССР		
023002908	М	№30	29	08	1973	СССР		
023002909	М	№30	29	09	1973	СССР		
023002910	М	№30	29	10	1973	СССР		
023003001	М	№30	30	01	1973	СССР		
023003002	М	№30	30	02	1973	СССР		
023003003	М	№30	30	03	1973	СССР		
023003004	М	№30	30	04	1973	СССР		
023003005	М	№30	30	05	1973	СССР		
023003006	М	№30	30	06	1973	СССР		
023003007	М	№30	30	07	1973	СССР		
023003008	М	№30	30	08	1973	СССР		
023003009	М	№30	30	09	1973	СССР		
023003010	М	№30	30	10	1973	СССР		
023003101	М	№30	31	01	07.73	СССР		
023003102	М	№30	31	02	07.73	СССР		
023003103	М	№30	31	03	07.73	СССР		
023003104	М	№30	31	04	07.73	СССР	44	ОА04 871-й ИАП
023003105	М	№30	31	05	1973	СССР		ОА05 322-й АРЗ
023003106	М	№30	31	06	1973	СССР		
023003107	М	№30	31	07	1973	СССР		
023003108	М	№30	31	08	1973	СССР		
023003109	М	№30	31	09	1973	СССР		
023003110	М	№30	31	10	1973	СССР		ОА10 посл. самолет с "изд. 62 изд 310, 380" АПУ "2 без ЦУ"
023003201	М	№30	32	01	1973	СССР		ОМ01 АПУ "2 без Н,ЦУ", штатное исп Р-60
023003202	М	№30	32	02	1973	СССР		ОМ02 322-й АРЗ
023003203	М	№30	32	03	08.73	СССР	32	ОМ03 871-й ИАП
023003204	М	№30	32	04	1973	СССР		
023003205	М	№30	32	05	1973	СССР		
023003206	М	№30	32	06	1973	СССР		
023003207	М	№30	32	07	1973	СССР	03	ОМ07 УЛО в Котельниково, Качинское училище, Волгоград
023003208	М	№30	32	08	1973	СССР		
023003209	М	№30	32	09	1973	СССР		
023003210	М	№30	32	10	1973	СССР		
023003301	М	№30	33	01	1973	СССР		
023003302	М	№30	33	02	1973	СССР		
023003303	М	№30	33	03	1973	СССР		
023003304	М	№30	33	04	1973	СССР		
023003305	М	№30	33	05	1973	СССР		
023003306	М	№30	33	06	1973	СССР		
023003307	М	№30	33	07	1973	СССР		
023003308	М	№30	33	08	1973	СССР		
023003309	М	№30	33	09	1973	СССР		
023003310	М	№30	33	10	1973	СССР		
023003401	М	№30	34	01	1973	СССР		
023003402	М	№30	34	02	1973	СССР		
023003403	М	№30	34	03	1973	СССР		
023003404	М	№30	34	04	1973	СССР		
023003405	М	№30	34	05	1973	СССР		
023003406	М	№30	34	06	1973	СССР		
023003407	М	№30	34	07	1973	СССР		
023003408	М	№30	34	08	1973	СССР		
023003409	М	№30	34	09	1973	СССР		
023003410	М	№30	34	10	1973	СССР		
023003501	М	№30	35	01	1973	СССР		ОЕ01 изм. в подвесном подфюзел. Баке
023003502	М	№30	35	02	1973	СССР		
023003503	М	№30	35	03	1973	СССР		
023003504	М	№30	35	04	1973	СССР		
023003505	М	№30	35	05	1973	СССР		
023003506	М	№30	35	06	1973	СССР	23	ОЕ06 Украина, Луганск
023003507	М	№30	35	07	1973	СССР		
023003508	М	№30	35	08	1973	СССР	50	ОЕ08 Хаварден
023003509	М	№30	35	09	1973	СССР		ОЕ09 приспособление для проверки уст. Координатора ТП-23-1
023003510	М	№30	35	10	1973	СССР		
023003601	М	№30	36	01	1973	СССР		
023003602	М	№30	36	02	1973	СССР		
023003603	М	№30	36	03	1973	СССР		
023003604	М	№30	36	04	1973	СССР		
023003605	М	№30	36	05	1973	СССР		ОТ05 посл. самолет с кнопкой взведения СУВ
023003606	М	№30	36	06	1973	СССР		ОТ06 кнопка взведения СУВ откл.
023003607	М	№30	36	07	1973	СССР	04	ОТ07 Ньюарк бн 07
024003608	М	№30	36	08	1974	СССР		
024003609	М	№30	36	09	1974	СССР		
024003610	М	№30	36	10	1974	СССР		ОТ10 посл самолет "Контроль ламп" (с МО04)
024003701	М	№30	37	01	1974	СССР		ОЧ01 штатное исп Х-23
024003702	М	№30	37	02	1974	СССР		
024003703	М	№30	37	03	1974	СССР		
024003704	М	№30	37	04	1974	СССР		
024003705	М	№30	37	05	1974	СССР		
024003706	М	№30	37	06	1974	СССР		
024003707	М	№30	37	07	1974	СССР		
024003708	М	№30	37	08	1974	СССР		
024003709	М	№30	37	09	1974	СССР		
024003710	М	№30	37	10	1974	СССР		ОЧ10 посл. самолет кнопка взведения СУВ откл.
024003801	М	№30	38	01	1974	СССР		ОИ01 кнопкой взведения СУВ снята
024003802	М	№30	38	02	1974	СССР		
024003803	М	№30	38	03	1974	СССР		
024003804	М	№30	38	04	1974	СССР		ОИ04 322-й АРЗ
024003805	М	№30	38	05	1974	СССР		
024003806	М	№30	38	06	1974	СССР		
024003807	М	№30	38	07	1974	СССР		
024003808	М	№30	38	08	1974	СССР		
024003809	М	№30	38	09	1974	СССР		ОИ09 322-й АРЗ
024003810	М	№30	38	10	1974	СССР		
024003901	М	№30	39	01	1974	СССР		
024003902	М	№30	39	02	1974	СССР		ОК02 322-й АРЗ
024003903	М	№30	39	03	1974	СССР		
024003904	М	№30	39	04	1974	СССР		ОК04 322-й АРЗ
024003905	М	№30	39	05	1974	СССР		
024003906	М	№30	39	06	1974	СССР		
024003907	М	№30	39	07	1974	СССР		
024003908	М	№30	39	08	1974	СССР		
024003909	М	№30	39	09	1974	СССР		
024003910	М	№30	39	10	1974	СССР		
024004001	М	№30	40	01	1974	СССР		ЛС01
024004002	М	№30	40	02	1974	СССР		
024004003	М	№30	40	03	1974	СССР		
024004004	М	№30	40	04	1974	СССР		
024004005	М	№30	40	05	1974	СССР		
024004006	М	№30	40	06	1974	СССР		
024004007	М	№30	40	07	1974	СССР		
024004008	М	№30	40	08	1974	СССР		
024004009	М	№30	40	09	1974	СССР		
024004010	М	№30	40	10	1974	СССР		
024004101	М	№30	41	01	1974	СССР		
024004102	М	№30	41	02	1974	СССР		
024004103	М	№30	41	03	1974	СССР		
024004104	М	№30	41	04	1974	СССР		
024004105	М	№30	41	05	1974	СССР		
024004106	М	№30	41	06	1974	СССР		
024004107	М	№30	41	07	1974	СССР		
024004108	М	№30	41	08	1974	СССР		
024004109	М	№30	41	09	1974	СССР		
024004110	М	№30	41	10	1974	СССР		
024004201	М	№30	42	01	1974	СССР		
024004202	М	№30	42	02	1974	СССР		
024004203	М	№30	42	03	1974	СССР		
024004204	М	№30	42	04	1974	СССР		
024004205	М	№30	42	05	1974	СССР		
024004206	М	№30	42	06	1974	СССР		
024004207	М	№30	42	07	1974	СССР		
024004208	М	№30	42	08	1974	СССР		
024004209	М	№30	42	09	1974	СССР		
024004210	М	№30	42	10	1974	СССР		
024004301	М	№30	43	01	1974	СССР		ЛОО1 изм. Тележка для НЧ
024004302	М	№30	43	02	1974	СССР		
024004303	М	№30	43	03	1974	СССР		
024004304	М	№30	43	04	1974	СССР		
024004305	М	№30	43	05	1974	СССР	35	ЛО05 в/ч №03139
024004306	М	№30	43	06	1974	СССР		
024004307	М	№30	43	07	1974	СССР		
024004308	М	№30	43	08	1974	СССР		
024004309	М	№30	43	09	1974	СССР		
024004310	М	№30	43	10	1974	СССР		
024004401	М	№30	44	01	1974	СССР		
024004402	М	№30	44	02	1974	СССР		
024004403	М	№30	44	03	1974	СССР		
024004404	М	№30	44	04	1974	СССР		
024004405	М	№30	44	05	1974	СССР		
024004406	М	№30	44	06	1974	СССР		
024004407	М	№30	44	07	1974	СССР		
024004408	М	№30	44	08	1974	СССР		
024004409	М	№30	44	09	1974	СССР		
024004410	М	№30	44	10	1974	СССР		
024004501	М	№30	45	01	1974	СССР		
024004502	М	№30	45	02	1974	СССР		документ
024004503	М	№30	45	03	1974	СССР		
024004504	М	№30	45	04	1974	СССР		
024004505	М	№30	45	05	1974	СССР		
024004506	М	№30	45	06	1974	СССР	10	ДВВВАИУ
024004507	М	№30	45	07	1974	СССР		
024004508	М	№30	45	08	1974	СССР		
024004509	М	№30	45	09	09.74	СССР	43	ЛЕ09 871-й ИАП
024004510	М	№30	45	10	09.74	СССР	45	ЛЕ10 871-й ИАП
024004601	М	№30	46	01	09.74	СССР		
024004602	М	№30	46	02	09.74	СССР	46	ЛТ02 871-й ИАП, Слупск, Польша
024004603	М	№30	46	03	09.74	СССР	33	ЛТ03 871-й ИАП
024004604	М	№30	46	04	09.74	СССР	34	ЛТ04 871-й ИАП
024004605	М	№30	46	05	09.74	СССР	35	ЛТ05 871-й ИАП
024004606	М	№30	46	06	09.74	СССР		
024004607	М	№30	46	07	09.74	СССР	37	ЛТ07 871-й ИАП
024004608	М	№30	46	08	09.74	СССР	38	ЛТ08 871-й ИАП
024004609	М	№30	46	09	09.74	СССР	39	ЛТ09 871-й ИАП
024004610	М	№30	46	10	09.74	СССР	40	ЛТ10 871-й ИАП
024004701	М	№30	47	01	09.74	СССР	41	ЛЧ01 871-й ИАП
024004702	М	№30	47	02	10.74	СССР	42	ЛЧ02 871-й ИАП
024004703	М	№30	47	03	1974	СССР		
024004704	М	№30	47	04	1974	СССР		
024004705	М	№30	47	05	1974	СССР		
024004706	М	№30	47	06	1974	СССР	10	ЛЧ06 31-й ГвИАП
024004707	М	№30	47	07	1974	СССР		
024004708	М	№30	47	08	1974	СССР		
024004709	М	№30	47	09	1974	СССР		
024004710	М	№30	47	10	1974	СССР		
024004801	М	№30	48	01	09.74	СССР		
024004802	М	№30	48	02	1974	СССР		
024004803	М	№30	48	03	1974	СССР		ЛИ03 "ПР" для Х-23
024004804	М	№30	48	04	1974	СССР		
024004805	М	№30	48	05	1974	СССР		
024004806	М	№30	48	06	1974	СССР		
024004807	М	№30	48	07	1974	СССР		
024004808	М	№30	48	08	1974	СССР		
024004809	М	№30	48	09	1974	СССР		
024004810	М	№30	48	10	1974	СССР		
024004901	М	№30	49	01	1974	СССР		
024004902	М	№30	49	02	1974	СССР		
024004903	М	№30	49	03	1974	СССР		ЛК03 нет "ПР" для Х-23
024004904	М	№30	49	04	1974	СССР		ЛК04 нет "ПР" для Х-23
024004905	М	№30	49	05	1974	СССР		ЛК05 нет "ПР" для Х-23
024004906	М	№30	49	06	1974	СССР		ЛК06 нет "ПР" для Х-23
024004907	М	№30	49	07	1974	СССР		
024004908	М	№30	49	08	1974	СССР		
024004909	М	№30	49	09	1974	СССР		
024004910	М	№30	49	10	1974	СССР		ЛК10 шильдик на 5001
024005001	М	№30	50	01	1974	СССР	04	ЕС01 Смоленск или бн 15 изм крепления пушки
024005002	М	№30	50	02	1974	СССР		ЕС02 изм крепления пушки
024005003	М	№30	50	03	1974	СССР		
024005004	М	№30	50	04	1974	СССР		
024005005	М	№30	50	05	1974	СССР		ЕС05 61-й ИАП Барановичи
024005006	М	№30	50	06	1974	СССР		
024005007	М	№30	50	07	1974	СССР		
024005008	М	№30	50	08	1974	СССР		
024005009	М	№30	50	09	1974	СССР		
024005010	М	№30	50	10	1974	СССР		
024005101	М	№30	51	01	1974	СССР		
024005102	М	№30	51	02	1974	СССР		
024005103	М	№30	51	03	1974	СССР		
024005104	М	№30	51	04	1974	СССР	11	ЕА04 Дамгартен
024005105	М	№30	51	05	1974	СССР		
024005106	М	№30	51	06	1974	СССР		ЕА06 изм крепления пушки
024005107	М	№30	51	07	1974	СССР		
024005108	М	№30	51	08	1974	СССР		
024005109	М	№30	51	09	1974	СССР		
024005110	М	№30	51	10	1974	СССР		
024005201	М	№30	52	01	1974	СССР		
024005202	М	№30	52	02	1974	СССР		
024005203	М	№30	52	03	1974	СССР		
024005204	М	№30	52	04	1974	СССР		
024005205	М	№30	52	05	1974	СССР		
024005206	М	№30	52	06	1974	СССР		
024005207	М	№30	52	07	1974	СССР		
024005208	М	№30	52	08	1974	СССР		
024005209	М	№30	52	09	1974	СССР		
024005210	М	№30	52	10	1974	СССР	11	ЕМ10 Прототип МЛ?
024005301	М	№30	53	01	1974	СССР		ЕО01 стол для обсл. ГШ-23Л (НО) 
024005302	М	№30	53	02	1974	СССР		ЕО02 стол для обсл. ГШ-23Л (НО) 
024005303	М	№30	53	03	1974	СССР		ЕО03
024005304	М	№30	53	04	1974	СССР		ЕО04
024005305	М	№30	53	05	1974	СССР		ЕО05 изм в разъемах АПУ13

0390201105	М	№30	54	01	1974	СССР		двухсекционный фонарь									
0390201110	М	№30	54	??	1974	СССР		изм в конструкции									
0390201124	М	№30			1974	СССР		первый самолет с СОУА-1 вместо РИС									
0390201208	М	№30			1974	СССР																				
0390201301	М	№30			1974	СССР		изм в конструкции									
0390201304	М	№30			1974	СССР		изм. подставка под фонарь									
0390201306	М	№30			1974	СССР	28	126-й ИАП, Иркутск									
0390201314	М	№30			1974	СССР	39?	????									
0390201335	М	№30			1974	СССР		Сальск в/ч №41578									
0390201606	М	№30			1974	СССР		322-й АРЗ									
0390201704	М	№30			11.74	СССР	44	92-й ИАП потерян 12.10.83									
0390201706	М	№30			1974	СССР		документ																									
0390201780	М	№30			1974	СССР		документ																		
0390201854	М	№30			1975	СССР	59	Украина, Киев									
0390201950	М	№30			03.75	СССР	42	35-й ИАП 2-я аэ									
0390203062	М	№30			04.75	СССР	34	35-й ИАП 2-я аэ									
0390203092	М	№30			05.75	СССР	40	35-й ИАП 2-я аэ									
0390203094	М	№30			04.75	СССР	46	35-й ИАП 2-я аэ									
0390203251	М	№30			04.75	СССР	38	35-й ИАП 2-я аэ									
0390203252	М	№30			04.75	СССР	39	35-й ИАП 2-я аэ									
0390203403	М	№30			04.75	СССР		322-й АРЗ									
0390203422	М	№30			04.75	СССР	02	23-я ВА, ИВВАИУ									
0390203426	М	№30			04.75	СССР	36	35-й ИАП 2-я аэ									
0390203428	М	№30			04.75	СССР	23	35-й ИАП 1-я аэ									
0390203429	М	№30			04.75	СССР	24	35-й ИАП 1-я аэ									
0390203601	М	№30			05.75	СССР		изм в конструкции									
0390203652	М	№30			05.75	СССР	27	35-й ИАП 1-я аэ									
0390203655	М	№30			05.75	СССР	30	35-й ИАП 1-я аэ									
0390203657	М	№30			04.75	СССР	32	35-й ИАП 1-я аэ									
0390203658	М	№30			04.75	СССР	33	35-й ИАП 1-я аэ									
0390203671	М	№30			05.75	СССР	20	35-й ИАП 1-я аэ									
0390203672	М	№30			05.75	СССР	21	35-й ИАП 1-я аэ, стекло СО-120									
0390203673	М	№30			05.75	СССР	22	35-й ИАП 1-я аэ									
0390203674	М	№30			05.75	СССР	37	35-й ИАП 2-я аэ									
0390203675	М	№30			05.75	СССР	41	35-й ИАП 2-я аэ									
0390203677	М	№30			05.75	СССР	26	35-й ИАП 1-я аэ потерян 08.06.79г									
0390203679	М	№30			05.75	СССР	28	35-й ИАП 1-я аэ									
0390203680	М	№30			05.75	СССР	29	35-й ИАП 1-я аэ									
0390203701	М	№30			06.75	СССР		изм. Бак №2									
0390203749	М	№30			06.75	СССР	31	35-й ИАП 1-я аэ									
0390203750	М	№30			05.75	СССР	43	35-й ИАП 2-я аэ									
0390203807	М	№30			06.75	СССР	25	35-й ИАП 1-я аэ									
0390203810	М	№30			06.75	СССР	44	35-й ИАП 2-я аэ									
0390203896	М	№30			06.75	СССР	45	35-й ИАП 2-я аэ									
0390203897	М	№30			06.75	СССР	47	35-й ИАП 2-я аэ									
0390203996	М	№30			06.75	СССР	01	35-й ИАП 3-я аэ									
0390204001	М	№30			1975	СССР		изм. Бак №2																		
0390204110	М	№30			1975	СССР		изм в конструкции									
0390204111	М	№30			1975	СССР		изм в конструкции									
0390204201	М	№30			1975	СССР		изм в конструкции									
0390205682	М	№30			1975	СССР		Орловка 1988									
0390206231	М	№30			07.75	СССР	02	35-й ИАП 3-я аэ, Рангсдорф									
0390206234	М	№30			06.75	СССР		изм. Ложемент по юстировке станции (НО) 									
0390206235	М	№30			06.75	СССР	03	35-й ИАП 3-я аэ									
0390206255	М	№30			06.75	СССР	04	35-й ИАП 3-я аэ потерян 06.80									
0390206257	М	№30			06.75	СССР	06	35-й ИАП 3-я аэ									
0390206259	М	№30			07.75	СССР	07	35-й ИАП 3-я аэ									
0390206319	М	№30			07.75	СССР	08	35-й ИАП 3-я аэ									
0390206320	М	№30			07.75	СССР	09	35-й ИАП 3-я аэ									
0390206321	М	№30			08.75	СССР	10	35-й ИАП 3-я аэ									
0390206322	М	№30			07.75	СССР	11	35-й ИАП 3-я аэ потерян 28.06.79									
0390206323	М	№30			07.75	СССР	12	35-й ИАП 3-я аэ									
0390206324	М	№30			07.75	СССР	14	35-й ИАП 3-я аэ									
0390206325	М	№30			07.75	СССР	15	35-й ИАП 3-я аэ									
0390206326	М	№30			08.75	СССР	16	35-й ИАП 3-я аэ									
0390206329	М	№30			08.75	СССР		изм в конструкции									
0390206417	М	№30			1975	СССР	02	Украина, Харьков бн 15									
0390206503	М	№30			1975	СССР	16	7403,7404 Рига																		
0390206596	М	№30	79	01	19.01.76	СССР	01	Долгое Ледово									
0390306625	МЛ	№30	80	01	21.01.75	СССР	125	8001 Монино прототип МЛ									
0390206638	М	№30			02.76	СССР	55	ШМАС									
0390206639	М	№30			02.76	СССР		изм в конструкции																		
0390206685	М	№30			02.76	СССР	62	35-й ИАП 3-я аэ									
0390206689	М	№30			02.76	СССР	18	35-й ИАП 3-я аэ									
0390206726	М	№30			1976	СССР	18	179-й ИАП, Стрый Украина									
0390206735	М	№30			1976	СССР		61-й ИАП Барановичи									
0390206737	М	№30			1976	СССР		документ									
0390206741	М	№30			1976	СССР		изм. стыковка НЧ									
0390206742	М	№30			1976	СССР		изм в конструкции									
0390206745	М	№30			1976	СССР		шланг для слива масла АМГ-10									
0390206751	М	№30			1976	СССР		изм в конструкции									
0390206754	М	№30			1976	СССР		Небит-Даг									
0390206759	М	№30	83	06	1976	СССР	21	Ходынка									
0390206769	М	№30			12.02.76	СССР	44	787-й ИАП									
0390206806	М	№30			26.02.76	СССР		61-й ИАП									
0390206846	М	№30			1976	СССР	78	787-й ИАП																	
0390207001	М	№30			1976	СССР		218-й УАП									
0390207064	М	№30			1976	СССР	31	СВВАУЛ									
0390207065	М	№30			1976	СССР	99	218-й УАП 548																	
0390207110	М	№30			1976	СССР		Испытания Р-24									
0390207114	М	№30			1976	СССР		АРЗ-1А									
0390207136	М	№30			1976	СССР	14	Украина, Луганск бн 61									
0390207138	М	№30			1976	СССР		Изм ХЧ									
0390207525	М	№30			1976	СССР	74	9025? Рига									
0390207801	М	№30			1976	СССР	02	Ходынка?																	
0390208530	М	№30			1976	СССР		Испытания Р-24																	
0390208719	М	№30			1976	СССР	15	Рига, кабина см. 18715																	
0390209027	М	№30			1976	СССР	02	7801? Ходынка																	
0390209169	М	№30			1976	СССР	92	Тушино																	
0390209445	М	№30			1976	СССР	11	91?1 Ходынка									
0390209455	М	№30			1976	СССР		изм. в гидробаке									
0390209475	М	№30			10.76	СССР	17	35-й ИАП потерян 09.06.81									
0391209820	М	№30			1976	СССР		22-й ГвИАП									
0391209822	М	№30			1976	СССР		изм в конструкции									
0391209836	М	№30			1976	СССР	03	22-й ГвИАП									
0391209837	М	№30			1976	СССР		изм. подъемн механизм ВПУ									
0391209840	М	№30			1976	СССР		изм. топлив. системы									
0390209917	М	№30			1976	СССР	23	Туркмения									
0390209918	М	№30			1976	СССР		61-й ИАП Барановичи									
0390209920	М	№30			1976	СССР		425-й ИАП Хаапсалу									
0390209924	М	№30			1976	СССР		Туркмения																	
0390210133	М	№30			1976	СССР	07	103?? 																	
0390211302	М	№30				СССР	17	689-й ГвИАП, Туркмения									
0390211312	М	№30				СССР	07	689-й ГвИАП, Туркмения									
0390211317	М	№30				СССР		689-й ГвИАП, Туркмения бн 07									
0390211333	М	№30				СССР	44	689-й ГвИАП									
0390211340	М	№30				СССР		изм. Пол в закабинный отсек (НО) 									
0390211342	М	№30				СССР		364-й ИАП Небит-Даг СОУА									
0390211355	М	№30			29.06.77	СССР		655-й ИАП 21355?																	
0391211547	М	№30			1977	СССР		фото									
0390211763	М	№30				СССР		доработка гидроситемы									
0390211846	М	№30				СССР		изм. стойки шасси									
0390211869	М	№30				СССР		364-й ИАП Небит-Даг									
0390211896	М	№30				СССР		364-й ИАП Небит-Даг									
0390211980	М	№30				СССР		735-й ИАП Гинтер									
039021305?	М	№30	107	01	1978	СССР											
039021305?	М	№30	107	02	1978	СССР											
039021305?	М	№30	107	03	1978	СССР											
0390213055	М	№30	107	04	1978	СССР	20	941-й ИАП									
0390213056	М	№30	107	05	1978	СССР	21	941-й ИАП									
0390213057	М	№30	107	06	1978	СССР	22	941-й ИАП									
0390213059	М	№30	107	07	1978	СССР	23	941-й ИАП									
0390213060	М	№30	107	08	1978	СССР	24	941-й ИАП									
0390213061	М	№30	107	09	1978	СССР	25	941-й ИАП									
0390213062	М	№30	107	10	1978	СССР	26	941-й ИАП									
0390213063	М	№30	108	01	1978	СССР	27	941-й ИАП									
0390213065	М	№30	108	02	1978	СССР	28	941-й ИАП									
0390213067	М	№30	108	03	1978	СССР	29	941-й ИАП									
0390213078	М	№30	108	04	1978	СССР	30	941-й ИАП									
0390213079	М	№30	108	05	1978	СССР	32	941-й ИАП									
0390213080	М	№30	108	06	1978	СССР	41	941-й ИАП									
0390213085	М	№30	108	07	1978	СССР	42	941-й ИАП									
0390213086	М	№30	108	08	1978	СССР	43	941-й ИАП									
0390213087	М	№30	108	09	1978	СССР	44	941-й ИАП									
0390213089	МФ	№30	108	10	1978	ГДР	564	JG 9									
0390213095	МФ	№30	108	11	1978	ГДР	568	JG 9, ФРГ 20+01									
0390213096	МФ	№30	108	12	1978	ГДР	586	JG 9, ФРГ 20+06									
0390213097	МФ	№30	108	13	1978	ГДР	582	JG 9, ФРГ 20+03									
0390213098	МФ	№30	108	14	1978	ГДР	584	JG 9, ФРГ 20+04									
0390213100	МФ	№30	108	15	1978	ГДР	585	JG 9, ФРГ 20+05									
0390213251	М	№30	109	01	1978	СССР	45	941-й ИАП									
0390213252	М	№30	109	02	1978	СССР	46	941-й ИАП									
0390213253	М	№30	109	03	1978	СССР	47	941-й ИАП									
0390213254	М	№30	109	04	1978	СССР	48	941-й ИАП									
0390213256	М	№30	109	05	1978	СССР	51	941-й ИАП, 22-й ГвИАП бн 22									
0390213257	М	№30	109	06	1978	СССР	52	941-й ИАП									
0390213258	М	№30	109	07	1978	СССР	53	941-й ИАП									
0390213260	М	№30	109	08	1978	СССР	01	941-й ИАП									
0390213265	М	№30	109	09	1978	СССР	02	941-й ИАП									
0390213268	М	№30	109	10	1978	СССР	03	941-й ИАП									
0390213270	М	№30	110	01	1978	СССР	04	941-й ИАП									
0390213272	М	№30	110	02	1978	СССР	05	941-й ИАП									
0390213274	М	№30	110	03	1978	СССР	06	941-й ИАП									
0390213275	М	№30	110	04	1978	СССР	07	941-й ИАП									
0390213280	М	№30	110	05	1978	СССР	08	941-й ИАП									
0390213281	М	№30	110	06	1978	СССР	09	941-й ИАП									
0390213282	М	№30	110	07	1978	СССР	10	941-й ИАП									
0390213285	М	№30	110	08	1978	СССР	11	941-й ИАП									
0390213286	М	№30	110	09	1978	СССР	12	941-й ИАП									
0390213294	МФ	№30	110	10	1978	ГДР	574	JG 9									
0390213299	МФ	№30	110	11	1978	ГДР	577	JG 9, ФРГ 20+02									
0390213300	МФ	№30	110	12	1978	ГДР	591	JG 9, ФРГ 20+07									
0390213351	МФ	№30	110	13	1978	ГДР	592	JG 9, ФРГ 20+08									
0390213352	МФ	№30	110	14	1978	ГДР	593	JG 9, ФРГ 20+09									
0390213354	МФ	№30	110	15	1978	ГДР	596	JG 9, ФРГ 									
0390213371	М	№30	111	??	1978	СССР	25	Туркмения Тапа									
03902133??	М	№30	113	01	1978	СССР											
03902133??	М	№30	113	02	1978	СССР											
039021360?	М	№30	113	03	1978	СССР											
039021360?	М	№30	113	04	1978	СССР											
039021360?	М	№30	113	05	1978	СССР											
039021360?	М	№30	113	06	1978	СССР											
039021360?	М	№30	113	07	1978	СССР											
039021361?	М	№30	113	08	1978	СССР	29	Украина, Сумы									
039021361?	М	№30	113	09	1978	СССР											
039021361?	М	№30	113	10	1978	СССР											
039021361?	М	№30	113	11	1978	СССР											
0390213618	М	№30	113	12	1978	СССР	38	Украина, Луцк									
039021362?	М	№30	113	13	1978	СССР											
039021362?	М	№30	113	14	1978	СССР											
039021362?	М	№30	113	15	1978	СССР											
0390313624	М	№30	114	01	1979	СССР	34	Украина, Чугуев									
0390213628	М	№30	114	02	1978	СССР		Украина									
039021362?	М	№30	114	03	1978	СССР											
039021362?	М	№30	114	04	1978	СССР											
039021362?	М	№30	114	05	1978	СССР											
039021363?	М	№30	114	06	1978	СССР											
039021363?	М	№30	114	07	1978	СССР											
039021363?	М	№30	114	08	1978	СССР											
039021363?	М	№30	114	09	1978	СССР											
0390213641	МФ	№30	114	10	07.78	ЧССР	3641	1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP									
0390213645	МФ	№30	114	11	07.78	ЧССР	3645	1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP									
0390213646	МФ	№30	114	12	30.07.78	ЧССР	3646	1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP									
0390213647	МФ	№30	114	13	??.10.78	Болгария	647	18.ИАП									
0390213648	МФ	№30	114	14	??.10.78	Болгария	648	18.ИАП потерян 01.07.87									
0390213649	МФ	№30	114	15	??.10.78	Болгария	649	18.ИАП 									
0390213651	М	№30	115	01	1978	СССР		737-й ИАП									
039021365?	М	№30	115	02	1978	СССР											
039021365?	М	№30	115	03	1978	СССР											
039021365?	М	№30	115	04	1978	СССР											
039021365?	М	№30	115	05	1978	СССР											
03902136??	М	№30	115	06	1978	СССР											
039021366?	М	№30	115	07	1978	СССР											
0390213663	М	№30	115	08	1978	СССР	05	Казахстан, Астана									
0390213664	М	№30	115	09	1978	СССР											
0390213665	МФ	№30	115	10	??.10.78	Болгария	665	18.ИАП									
0390213666	МФ	№30	115	11	??.10.78	Болгария	666	18.ИАП									
0390213670	МФ	№30	115	12	??.10.78	Болгария	670	18.ИАП									
0390213671	МФ	№30	115	15	??.10.78	Болгария	671	18.ИАП									
0390213674	МФ	№30	115	13	??.10.78	Болгария	674	18.ИАП потерян 06.04.90									
0390213675	МФ	№30	115	14	??.10.78	Болгария	675	18.ИАП									
039021380?	М	№30	116	01	1978	СССР											
039021380?	М	№30	116	02	1978	СССР											
0390213805	М	№30	116	03	1978	СССР	57	Украина, Сумы									
039021380?	М	№30	116	04	1978	СССР											
039021380?	М	№30	116	05	1978	СССР											
039021381?	М	№30	116	06	1978	СССР											
039021381?	М	№30	116	07	1978	СССР											
039021381?	М	№30	116	08	1978	СССР											
0390213816	М	№30	116	??	1978	СССР	29	Саваслейка музей 05									
039021381?	М	№30	116	10	1978	СССР											
039021382?	М	№30	117	01	1978	СССР											
039021382?	М	№30	117	02	1978	СССР											
039021382?	М	№30	117	03	1978	СССР											
039021382?	М	№30	117	04	1978	СССР											
039021383?	М	№30	117	05	1978	СССР											
039021383?	М	№30	117	06	1978	СССР											
039021383?	М	№30	117	07	1978	СССР											
039021383?	М	№30	117	08	1978	СССР											
039021384?	М	№30	117	09	1978	СССР											
0390213865	МФ	№30	117	10	??.10.78	Болгария	865	18.ИАП потерян 28.07.84									
0390213870	МФ	№30	117	11	??.10.78	Болгария	870	18.ИАП потерян 01.12.81									
0390213871	МФ	№30	117	12	??.10.78	Болгария	871	18.ИАП потерян 15.09.83									
0390213880	МФ	№30	117	13	1978	ЧССР	3880	1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP									
0390213887	МФ	№30	117	14	1978	ЧССР	3887	1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP									
0390213888	МФ	№30	117	15	1978	ЧССР	3888	1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP									
039021389?	М	№30	118	01	1978	СССР											
039021389?	М	№30	118	02	1978	СССР											
039021389?	М	№30	118	03	1978	СССР											
039021389?	М	№30	118	04	1978	СССР											
039021391?	М	№30	118	05	1978	СССР											
039021391?	М	№30	118	06	1978	СССР											
039021391?	М	№30	118	07	1978	СССР											
039021391?	М	№30	118	08	1978	СССР											
039021391?	М	№30	118	09	1978	СССР											
0390213920	МФ	№30	118	10	1978	ЧССР	3920	1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP									
0390213921	МФ	№30	118	11	1978	ЧССР	3921	1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP									
0390213922	МФ	№30	118	12	1978	ЧССР	3922	1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP									
0390213924	МФ	№30	118	13	1978	ЧССР	3924	1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP									
0390213926	МФ	№30	118	14	1978	Румыния	926	57.RdeV									
0390213927	МФ	№30	118	15	1978	Румыния	927	57.RdeV потерян 13.05.93									
0390214540	М	№30	119	??	1978	СССР		Сары-шаган									
039021????	М	№30	119	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	119	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	119	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	119	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	119	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	119	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	119	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	119	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	119	??	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	120	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	120	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	120	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	120	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	120	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	120	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	120	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	120	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	120	0?	1978	СССР											
039021????	М	№30	120	??	1978	СССР											
0390215222	МФ	№30	121	01	1979	Румыния	222	57.RdeV									
0390215223	МФ	№30	121	02	1979	Румыния	223	57.RdeV потерян 09.08.94									
0390215224	МФ	№30	121	03	1979	Румыния	224	57.RdeV									
0390215225	МФ	№30	121	04	1979	Румыния	225	57.RdeV									
0390215240	МФ	№30	121	05	1979	Румыния	240	57.RdeV									
0390215241	МФ	№30	121	06	1979	Румыния	241	57.RdeV									
0390215242	МФ	№30	121	07	1979	Румыния	242	57.RdeV									
0390215243	МФ	№30	121	08	1979	Румыния	243	57.RdeV									
0390215246	МФ	№30	121	09	1979	Румыния	246	57.RdeV									
0390215247	МФ	№30	121	10	1979	Румыния	247	57.RdeV									
0390217120	МФ	№30	122	01	25.02.79	Польша	120	28.PLM									
0390217121	МФ	№30	122	02	27.02.79	Польша	121	28.PLM									
0390217122	МФ	№30	122	03	01.03.79	Польша	122	28.PLM									
039021712?	МФ	№30	122	04	1979	Куба	810										
039021712?	МФ	№30	122	05	1979	Куба	811										
039021712?	МФ	№30	122	06	1979	Куба	812										
039021713?	МФ	№30	122	07	1979	Куба	813										
039021713?	МФ	№30	122	08	1979	Куба	814	UM 1779  									
039021713?	МФ	№30	122	09	1979	Куба	815										
039021713?	МФ	№30	122	10	1979	Куба	816										
0390217139	МФ	№30	123	01	13.04.79	Польша	139	28.PLM									
0390217140	МФ	№30	123	02	18.04.79	Польша	140	28.PLM									
0390217141	МФ	№30	123	03	24.04.79	Польша	141	28.PLM потерян 30.08.88									
0390217145	МФ	№30	123	04	24.04.79	Польша	145	28.PLM потерян 05.05.84									
0390217146	МФ	№30	123	05	25.04.79	Польша	146	28.PLM									
0390217147	МФ	№30	123	06	25.04.79	Польша	147	28.PLM									
0390217148	МФ	№30	123	07	10.05.79	Польша	148	28.PLM 									
0390217149	МФ	№30	123	08	31.05.79	Польша	149	28.PLM									
0390217150	МФ	№30	123	09	31.05.79	Польша	150	28.PLM потерян 14.07.88									
0390217152	МФ	№30	123	10	27.05.79	Венгрия	01	47.HRE 									
0390217153	МФ	№30	124	01	30.05.79	Венгрия	02	47.HRE 									
0390217154	МФ	№30	124	02	11.06.79	Венгрия	03	47.HRE 									
0390217160	МФ	№30	124	03	19.06.79	Венгрия	04	47.HRE потерян 16.09.90									
0390217161	МФ	№30	124	04	30.06.79	Венгрия	05	47.HRE потерян 21.03.85									
0390217165	МФ	№30	124	05	02.07.79	Венгрия	06	47.HRE 									
0390217166	МФ	№30	124	06	17.07.79	Венгрия	07	47.HRE 									
0390217169	МФ	№30	124	07	19.07.79	Венгрия	08	47.HRE 									
0390217170	МФ	№30	124	08	26.07.79	Венгрия	09	47.HRE потерян 20.04.90									
0390217171	МФ	№30	124	09	10.08.79	Венгрия	10	47.HRE 									
0390217172	МФ	№30	124	10	17.08.79	Венгрия	11	47.HRE 									
0390217173	МФ	№30	125	01	23.08.79	Венгрия	12	47.HRE 									
0390217174	МФ	№30	125	02	12.07.79	Румыния	174	93.RdeV 									
0390217175	МФ	№30	125	03	12.07.79	Румыния	175	93.RdeV 									
0390217182	МФ	№30	125	04	1979	ЧССР	7182	1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP									
0390217183	МФ	№30	125	05	1979	ЧССР	7183	1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP									
0390217184	МФ	№30	125	06	1979	ЧССР	7184	1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP									
039021718?	МФ	№30	125	07	1980	СССР											
0390217190	МФ	№30	125	08	14.03.80	Румыния	190	93.RdeV 									
0390217191	МФ	№30	125	09	01.03.80	Румыния	191	93.RdeV 									
0390217192	МФ	№30	125	10	14.03.80	Румыния	192	93.RdeV 									
0390217193	МФ	№30	126	01	14.03.80	Румыния	193	93.RdeV 									
0390217194	МФ	№30	126	02	14.03.80	Румыния	194	93.RdeV 									
0390217195	МФ	№30	126	03	14.03.80	Румыния	195	93.RdeV 									
0390217196	МФ	№30	126	04	14.03.80	Румыния	196	93.RdeV 									
0390217197	МФ	№30	126	05	14.03.80	Румыния	197	93.RdeV 									
0390217198	МФ	№30	126	06	14.03.80	Румыния	198	93.RdeV 									
0390217199	МФ	№30	126	07	14.03.80	Румыния	199	93.RdeV 									
0390218044	МФ	№30	126	0?	1980	Ливия	044	1090sq									
039021????	МФ	№30	126	0?	1980												
039021????	МФ	№30	126	??	1980												
0390218715	МФ	№30	127	0?	1980	СССР	15	Рига									
0390219617?	МФ	№30	127	0?	1980	Сирия?	26??	сбит 2013									
0390219685	МФ	№30	127	0?	1980	СССР	12	Украина Андреаполь 									
03902?????	МФ	№30	127	0?	1980												
03902?????	МФ	№30	127	0?	1980												
03902?????	МФ	№30	127	0?	1980												
03902?????	МФ	№30	127	0?	1980												
03902?????	МФ	№30	127	0?	1980												
03902?????	МФ	№30	127	0?	1980												
03902?????	МФ	№30	127	??	1980	Сирия?	2655?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	128	0?	1981	Сирия?	2656?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	128	0?	1981	Сирия	2657	Хама фото									
03902?????	МФ	№30	128	0?	1981	Сирия?	2658?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	128	0?	1981	Сирия?	2659?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	128	0?	1981	Сирия?	2660?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	128	0?	1981	Сирия?	2661?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	128	0?	1981	Сирия?	2662?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	128	0?	1981	Сирия?	2663?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	128	0?	1981	Сирия?	2664?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	128	??	1981	Сирия?	2665?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	129	0?	1981	Сирия?	2666	фото									
03902?????	МФ	№30	129	0?	1981	Сирия?	2667?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	129	0?	1981	Сирия?	2668?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	129	0?	1981	Сирия?	2669?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	129	0?	1981	Сирия?	2670?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	129	0?	1981	Сирия?	2671?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	129	0?	1981	Сирия?	2672	фото									
03902?????	МФ	№30	129	0?	1981	Сирия?	2673?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	129	0?	1981	Сирия?	2674?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	129	??	1981	Сирия?	2675?										
03902?????	МФ	№30	130	0?	1981	Сирия	2676										
03902?????	МФ	№30	130	0?	1981	Сирия	2677	захвачен боевиками 10.09.15									
03902?????	МФ	№30	130	0?	1981	Сирия	2678										
0390220101	МФ	№30	130	04	1981	Алжир?											
0390220107	МФ	№30	130	05	1981	Алжир	FP-85										
039022010?	МФ	№30	130	06	1981	Алжир?											
039022011?	МФ	№30	130	07	1981	Алжир?											
039022011?	МФ	№30	130	08	1981	Алжир?											
0390220115	МФ	№30	130	0?	1981	Алжир	FP-47										
039022011?	МФ	№30	130	10	1981												
039022011?	МФ	№30	131	01	1981												
039022012?	МФ	№30	131	02	1981												
039022012?	МФ	№30	131	03	1981												
0390220125	МФ	№30	131	04	1981	Ливия	0125	1090sq ПНС									
0390220126	МФ	№30	131	05	1981	Ливия	0126	1090sq									
0390220127	МФ	№30	131	06	1981	Алжир	FP-30										
0390220129	МФ	№30	131	07	1981	Ливия	0129	1090sq									
03902201??	МФ	№30	131	08	1981												
03902201??	МФ	№30	131	09	1981												
03902201??	МФ	№30	131	10	1981												
03902201??	МФ	№30	132	01	1981												
03902201??	МФ	№30	132	02	1981												
0390220200	МФ	№30	132	03	1981	Ливия	0200	1090sq, ПНС									
0390220201	МФ	№30	132	04	1981	Ливия	0201	1090sq									
039022020?	МФ	№30	132	05	1981	Ливия		1090sq									
0390220206	МФ	№30	132	06	1981	Ливия	0206	1090sq									
0390220207	МФ	№30	132	07	1981	Ливия	0207	1090sq ПНС									
039022021?	МФ	№30	132	08	1981	Ливия		1090sq									
039022021?	МФ	№30	132	09	1981	Ирак	23124	39sq									
039022021?	МФ	№30	132	10	1981	Ирак	23125?	39sq									
0390220215	МФ	№30	133	01	1981	Ирак	23126	39sq Балад									
039022021?	МФ	№30	133	02	1981	Ирак	23127	39sq									
039022021?	МФ	№30	133	03	1981	Ирак	23128?	39sq									
0390220222	МФ	№30	133	04	1981	Ирак	23129?	39sq Балад									
0390220223	МФ	№30	133	05	1981	Ирак	23130?	39sq Балад									
039022022?	МФ	№30	133	06	1981	Ирак	23131?	39sq									
0390220227	МФ	№30	133	07	1981	Ирак	23132	39sq Балад									
039022045?	МФ	№30	133	08	1981	Ирак	23133?										
0390220455	МФ	№30	133	09	26.07.81	Польша	455	28.PLM									
0390220456	МФ	№30	133	10	24.07.81	Польша	456	28.PLM									
0390220457	МФ	№30	134	02	26.07.81	Польша	457	28.PLM									
0390220458	МФ	№30	134	01	27.07.81	Польша	458	28.PLM									
0390220459	МФ	№30	134	03	05.08.81	Польша	459	28.PLM									
0390220460	МФ	№30	134	04	05.08.81	Польша	460	28.PLM									
0390220461	МФ	№30	134	05	21.08.81	Польша	461	28.PLM									
0390221001	МФ	№30	134	06	20.08.81	Польша	001	28.PLM									
0390221005	МФ	№30	134	07	24.08.81	Польша	005	28.PLM									
0390221007	МФ	№30	134	08	25.08.81	Польша	007	28.PLM, США N807MG									
0390221010	МФ	№30	134	09	24.08.81	Польша	010	28.PLM									
0390221012	МФ	№30	134	10	27.08.81	Польша	012	28.PLM									
0390221013	МФ	№30	135	01	04.12.81	Румыния	203	57.RdeV									
0390221015	МФ	№30	135	02	05.12.81	Румыния	205	57.RdeV									
0390221017	МФ	№30	135	03	06.12.81	Румыния	207	57.RdeV									
0390221021	МФ	№30	135	04	03.12.81	Румыния	201	57.RdeV  потерян 12.05.99									
039022102?	МФ	№30	135	05	1981	Ливия											
0390221026	МФ	№30	135	0?	1981	Ливия	1026	1090sq пилон									
039022102?	МФ	№30	135	0?	1981	Индия	SK401	223sq, Pune AFS 									
039022103?	МФ	№30	135	0?	1981	Индия	SK402	223sq, Gandhinagar									
039022103?	МФ	№30	135	0?	1981	Индия	SK403	223sq, 224sq, Ujjain									
039022103?	МФ	№30	136	??	1981	Индия	SK404	223sq, 224sq, Godhra									
039022103?	МФ	№30	136	0?	1981	Индия	SK405	223sq, Surat									
039022103?	МФ	№30	136	0?	1981	Индия	SK406	223sq									
039022104?	МФ	№30	136	0?	1981	Индия	SK407	223sq									
039022104?	МФ	№30	136	0?	1981	Индия	SK408	223sq, Ozhar AB									
039022104?	МФ	№30	136	0?	1981	Индия	SK409	223sq, 224sq Kamptee									
039022104?	МФ	№30	136	0?	1981	Индия	SK410	223sq, Ozhar AB									
039022104?	МФ	№30	136	0?	1981	Индия	SK411	223sq									
039022105?	МФ	№30	136	0?	1981	Индия	SK412	223sq, Gandhinagar									
039022105?	МФ	№30	136	0?	1981	Ирак	23134	39sq									
0390221055	МФ	№30	136	??	1981	Ирак	23135?	39sq									
039022105?	МФ	№30	137	0?	1981	Ирак	23136	39sq									
039022105?	МФ	№30	137	0?	1981	Ирак	23137?	39sq									
039022106?	МФ	№30	137	03	1981	Ирак	23138?	39sq									
039022106?	МФ	№30	137	04	1981	Ирак	23139?	39sq									
039022106?	МФ	№30	137	05	1981	Куба	817	UM 1779  									
039022106?	МФ	№30	137	06	1981	Куба	818										
039022106?	МФ	№30	137	07	1981	Куба	819										
039022106?	МФ	№30	137	08	1981	Куба	820	UM 1779  									
039022107?	МФ	№30	137	09	1981	Куба	821	UM 1779  									
039022107?	МФ	№30	137	10	1981	Куба	822										
039022107?	МФ	№30	138	01	1981	Куба	823										
039022107?	МФ	№30	138	0?		Индия	SK413	223sq									
039022107?	МФ	№30	138	0?		Индия	SK414	223sq, 224sq									
039022113?	МФ	№30	138	0?		Индия	SK415	223sq									
039022113?	МФ	№30	138	0?		Индия	SK416	223sq									
039022113?	МФ	№30	138	0?		Индия	SK417	223sq, Balachadi									
039022113?	МФ	№30	138	0?		Индия	SK418	223sq									
039022113?	МФ	№30	138	0?		Индия	SK419	223sq, 224sq Nasik									
039022114?	МФ	№30	138	0?		Индия	SK420	223sq, Satara									
039022114?	МФ	№30	138	??		Индия	SK421	224sq									
039022114?	МФ	№30	139	01		Индия	SK422	224sq, Chennai									
039022114?	МФ	№30	139	02		Индия	SK423	24sq,  Khadki 									
039022114?	МФ	№30	139	03		Ливия											
039022115?	МФ	№30	139	04		Ливия											
039022115?	МФ	№30	139	05		Ливия											
039022115?	МФ	№30	139	06		Ливия											
0390221158	МФ	№30	139	0?	1981	Ливия	1158	1090sq пилон									
0390221159	МФ	№30	139	0?	1981	Ливия	1159	1090sq пилон									
039022116?	МФ	№30	139	0?	1981	Ливия		1090sq									
039022211?	МФ	№30	139	??	1982	Индия	SK424	224sq									
039022211?	МФ	№30	140	01	1982	Индия	SK425	224sq, Pune AFS 									
039022211?	МФ	№30	140	02	1982	Индия	SK426	224sq									
039022211?	МФ	№30	140	03	1982	Индия	SK427	224sq									
039022211?	МФ	№30	140	04	1982	Индия	SK428	224sq, Ozhar AB									
039022212?	МФ	№30	140	05	1982	Индия	SK429	224sq									
039022212?	МФ	№30	140	06	1982	Индия	SK430	224sq									
039022212?	МФ	№30	140	07	1982	Индия	SK431	224sq									
039022212?	МФ	№30	140	08	1982	Индия	SK432	224sq									
039022212?	МФ	№30	140	09	1982	Индия	SK433	224sq, фото									
039022213?	МФ	№30	140	10	1982	Индия	SK434	224sq, Palam AFS									
039022213?	МФ	№30	141	01	1982	Индия	SK435	224sq 									
039022213?	МФ	№30	141	02	1982	Индия	SK436	224sq									
039022213?	МФ	№30	141	03	1982	Индия	SK437	224sq Хайдарабад									
039022213?	МФ	№30	141	04	1982	Индия	SK438	224sq									
039022214?	МФ	№30	141	05	1982	Индия	SK439	224sq									
039022214?	МФ	№30	141	06	1982	Индия	SK440	224sq, AFTC, Бангалор									
0390222145	МФ	№30	141	0?	1982	Ливия	2145	1090sq									
039022215?	МФ	№30	141	08	1982	Ливия?		1090sq 									
039022215?	МФ	№30	141	09	1982	Ливия?		1090sq 									
039022215?	МФ	№30	141	10	1982	Ливия?		1090sq 									
039022216?	МФ	№30	142	01	1982	Ливия?		1090sq 									
0390222162	МФ	№30	142	0?	1982	Ливия	2162	1090sq ЧАРЗ, уничтожен на земле 03.11									
039022405?	МФ	№30	142	0?	1982	Ливия?		1090sq									
0390224052	МФ	№30	142	0?	1982	Ливия	4052	1090sq ЧАРЗ, уничтожен на земле 03.11									
0390224058	МФ	№30	142	05	19.10.82	Румыния	258	93.RdeV									
0390224059	МФ	№30	142	06	20.10.82	Румыния	259	93.RdeV									
0390224060	МФ	№30	142	07	21.10.82	Румыния	260	93.RdeV									
0390224061	МФ	№30	142	08	22.10.82	Румыния	261	93.RdeV									
0390224062	МФ	№30	142	09	20.07.82	Польша	062	8.PLM									
0390224065	МФ	№30	142	10	19.07.82	Польша	065	28.PLM									
0390224101	МФ	№30	143	01	23.07.82	Польша	101	28.PLM 									
0390224102	МФ	№30	143	02	10.08.82	Польша	102	28.PLM OPK 									
0390224105	МФ	№30	143	03	08.82 	Польша	105	28.PLM потерян 13.11.85									
0390224110	МФ	№30	143	04	27.08.82	Польша	110	28.PLM 									
0390224115	МФ	№30	143	05	27.08.82	Польша	115	28.PLM 									
0390224117	МФ	№30	143	06	02.09.82	Польша	117	28.PLM 									
0390224121	МФ	№30	143	07	01.09.82	Польша	021	28.PLM 									
0390224150	МФ	№30	143	08	02.09.82	Польша	050	28.PLM 									
0390224152	МФ	№30	143	09	03.09.82	Польша	152	28.PLM 									
0390224153	МФ	№30	143	10	14.09.82	Польша	153	28.PLM 									
039022415?	МФ	№30	144	01	1982	Алжир		14401									
039022415?	МФ	№30	144	02	1982	Алжир		14402									
039022415?	МФ	№30	144	03	1982	Алжир		14403									
039022416?	МФ	№30	144	04	1982	Алжир		14404									
039022416?	МФ	№30	144	05	1982	Алжир		14405									
039022460?	МФ	№30	144	06	1982	Алжир		14406									
039022460?	МФ	№30	144	07	1982	Алжир		14407									
0390224605	МФ	№30	144	08	10.82	Алжир	FP-27	327?									
0390224606	МФ	№30	144	09	23.10.82	Румыния	406	57.RdeV									
0390224607	МФ	№30	144	10	24.10.82	Румыния	407	57.RdeV									
0390224609	МФ	№30	145	01	26.10.82	Румыния	409	93.RdeV									
0390224610	МФ	№30	145	02	27.10.82	Румыния	410	93.RdeV									

	МФ	№30			1982	Алжир	FP-47	бывший 347?

	МФ	№30				Ирак	23114	39sq
	МФ	№30				Ирак	23117	39sq
	МФ	№30				Ирак	23114	39sq
	МФ	№30				Ирак	23117	39sq
	МФ	№30				Ирак	23124	39sq
	МФ	№30				Ирак	23127	39sq
	МФ	№30				Ирак	23134	39sq
	МФ	№30				Ирак	23136	39sq	

	МФ	№30			1981	Сирия	2657	Хама фото
	МФ	№30			1981	Сирия	2676	
	МФ	№30			1981	Сирия	2677	захвачен боевиками 10.09.15
	МФ	№30				Сирия	2678	

	М	№30				СССР	39	22-й Гв.ИАП	

124004211	МС	№30	42	11	1974			ЛМ11
124004212	МС	№30	42	12	1974			ЛМ12
124004213	МС	№30	42	13	1974	СССР	86	ЛМ13 234-й ГвИАП, Москва, МАИ
124004214	МС	№30	42	14	1974	СССР	47	ЛМ14 Самара
124004215	МС	№30	42	15	1974	Египет	9501	ЛМ15 47sq, КНР
124004311	МС	№30	43	11	1974	Египет	9502	47sq
124004312	МС	№30	43	12	1974	Египет	9503?	
124004313	МС	№30	43	13	1974	Египет	9504?	
124004314	МС	№30	43	14	1974	Египет	9505	47sq
124004315	МС	№30	43	15	1974	Египет	9506?	
124004411	МС	№30	44	11	1974	Египет	9507	47sq
124004412	МС	№30	44	12	1974	Египет	9508?	
124004413	МС	№30	44	13	1974	Египет	9509	47sq
124004414	МС	№30	44	14	1974	Египет	9510?	
124004415	МС	№30	44	15	1974			
124004511	МС	№30	45	11	1974	Ливия?		ЛЕ11
124004512	МС	№30	45	12	1974			
124004513	МС	№30	45	13	1974			
124004514	МС	№30	45	14	1974			
124004515	МС	№30	45	15	1974			
124004611	МС	№30	46	11	1974			
124004612	МС	№30	46	12	1974			
124004613	МС	№30	46	13	1974	Ливия	4613	
124004614	МС	№30	46	14	1974			
124004615	МС	№30	46	15	1974			
124004711	МС	№30	47	11	1974	Ливия	4711	ЛЧ11
124004712	МС	№30	47	12	1974	Ливия	712	ЛЧ12
124004713	МС	№30	47	13	1974	Ливия	713	потом 4713 1050sq ЛЧ13
124004714	МС	№30	47	14	1974	Ливия	4714	ЛЧ14
124004715	МС	№30	47	15	1974			

0391201027	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	1027	
0391201041	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	1041	Ирак 1041 39sq, 59sq
0391201047	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	1047	ПНС
0391201048	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	1048	
0391201275	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	1275	
0391201285	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	1285	
0391201762	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	1762	
0391201791	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	1791	
0391201793	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	1793	
0391201833	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	1833	
0391201834	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	1834	ПНС
0391201835	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	1835	Сирия
0391201847	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	1847	
0391204012	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	4012	Ирак 4012 39sq потом 23103 39sq, 59sq уничтожен на земле 03.03
0391204014	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	4014	1023sq
0391204049	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	4049	Ирак 4049 23sq, 84sq
0391206558	МС	№30			02.76	Ливия	558	
0391206654	МС	№30			02.76	Ливия	654	
0391206905	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6905	
0391206906	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6906	
0391206907	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	06907	1050sq ПНС
0391206909	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6909	Уганда 6909
0391206915	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6915	1050sq
0391206916	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6916	1050sq Судан сбит 1989
0391206918	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	06918	Сбит в Судане, сбит 11.12.88 Падак
0391206925	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	925	
0391206927	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6927	
0391206937	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6937	
0391206950	МС	№30			30.11.76	Ливия	6950	потерян 18.07.80
0391208301	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	8301	Зимбабве
0391208331	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	8331	
0391208332	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	8332	Сирия
0391208701	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	701	
0391208702	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	702	8702 1050sq
0391208707	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	8707	Уганда 8707
0391208938	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	8938	1050sq
0391209055	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	09055	1050sq Судан
0391209057	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9057	
0391209071	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9071	1050sq
0391209075	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9075	1050sq
0391209082	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9082	1050sq
0391209083	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9083	
0391209099	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9099	1050sq ПНС бн 319 Бенгази
0391209210	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9210	
0391209219	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9219	1050sq
0391210027	МС	№30			24.09.76	Ливия	0027	Судан
0391210219	МС	№30			04.08.76	Ливия	0219	Судан
0391211464	МС	№30			1977	Ливия	1464	модель

	МС	№30			1974	Ирак	1449	39sq, 59sq, потом 23049?									
	МС	№30			1976	Ирак	2217	39sq, 59sq, потом 23117?									
	МС	№30				Ирак	23018	39sq, 59sq									
	МС	№30				Ирак	23047	39sq, 59sq									
	МС	№30				Ирак	23049	39sq									
	МС	№30				Ирак	23105	39sq, 59sq		

	МС	№30			1974	Сирия	1600	678.sq									
	МС	№30			1974	Сирия	1605	678.sq уничтожен на земле 04.13									
	МС	№30			1974	Сирия	1609	678.sq									
	МС	№30			1974	Сирия	1611	678.sq фото 2014									
	МС	№30			1974	Сирия	1614	678.sq									
	МС	№30			1974	Сирия	1616	678.sq									
	МС	№30			1974	Сирия	1617	678.sq сбит 18.08.14									
	МС	№30				Сирия	1620	678.sq захвачен 10.09.15									
	МС	№30			1974	Сирия	1627	678.sq, Алеппо колледж							

	МС	№30			1974	СССР	21	715-й УАП									
	МС	№30			1974	СССР	25	715-й УАП Бишкек																

	МЛ				197?	СССР	11	5210 Прототип МЛ?

0390302004	МЛ	№30	??	??		СССР	80	ОКБ МиГ
0390306418	МЛ	№30	??	??	1975	СССР		
0390306625	МЛ	№30	??	??		СССР	25	Монино
0390308260	МЛ	№30	??	??		СССР	23	979-й ИАП Минский АТ Колледж, Поставы 
0390308528	МЛ	№30	??	??		СССР		Украина, Одесса
0390308651	МЛ	№30	100	??		СССР	37	979-й ИАП ??
0390308698	МЛ	№39	101	2?		СССР		Рангсдорф
0390308897	МЛ	№30	101	29		СССР	23	Академия Генштаба
0390310146	МЛ	№30	102	1?		СССР		на 10419
0390310155	МЛ	№30	102	2?	1977	СССР	34	Пермь
0390310163	МЛ	№30	102	28	1977	СССР	27	Иркутское ВВАИУ
0390310165	МЛ	№30	102	29	1977	СССР	28	Самара СГАУ
0390310170	МЛ	№30	103	??	1977	СССР	25	10_?? 32-й ГвИАП, Моск Обл, Николо-Урюпино
0390310171	МЛ	№30	103	17	1977	СССР	15	32-й ГвИАП, Моск Обл, Ногинск
039031017*	МЛ	№30	103	18	1977	СССР	31	32-й ГвИАП
0390310175	МЛ	№30	103	19	1977	СССР	32	32-й ГвИАП, Моск Обл, Николо-Урюпино
0390310185	МЛ	№30	103	2?	1977	СССР		на 10325
0390310255	МЛ	№30	103	24		СССР	14	Москва ЦМВС
0390310376	МЛ	№30	103	25	1978	СССР	09	Иркутское ВВАИУ
0390310382	МЛ	№30	103	2?	1978	СССР		Украина
0390310383	МЛ	№30	103	2?	1978	СССР		доработанная кисл. система
0390310387	МЛ	№30	104	17	1978	СССР	54	117-й АРЗ, Киев
0390310388	МЛ	№30	104	18	1978	СССР		
0390310389	МЛА/МЛД	№30	104	19	1978	СССР	70	первый МЛА д.б. доработан до  МЛД по перечню 10703010419									
0390310397	МЛА/МЛД	№30	104	2?	1978	СССР	09	929-й ГЛИЦ									
0390310400	МЛА/МЛД	№30	104	25	06.06.78	СССР	59	91-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390310478	МЛА/МЛД	№30	104	??	1978	СССР		4020 БРС									
0390310479	МЛА/МЛД	№30	104	??	1978	СССР		322-й АРЗ									
0390310480?	МЛА	№30	105	1?	1978	СССР		Ангола 10ЛИС									
0390310485	МЛА	№30	105	1?	1978	СССР		отл. оборудованием									
0390310486	МЛА	№30	105	1?	1978	СССР		отл. оборудованием									
0390310488	МЛА/МЛД	№30	105	1?	1978	СССР		Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390310490	МЛА/МЛД	№30	105	2?	1978	СССР		Документ									
0390310492	МЛА/МЛД	№30	105	2?	1978	СССР		Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390310499	МЛА/МЛД	№30	105	2?	1978	СССР		Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390310500	МЛА/МЛД	№30	105	2?	1978	СССР		Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390310554	МЛА/МЛД	№30	105	2?	1978	СССР		Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390310556	МЛА	№30	106	16	1978	СССР		отл. оборудованием									
0390310560	МЛА	№30	106	17	1978	СССР		отл. оборудованием									
0390310561	МЛА	№30	106	18	1978	СССР		отл. оборудованием									
0390310562	МЛА/МЛД	№30	106	19	15.06.78	СССР	31	168-й ИАП, 4-й ЦБП, Таганрог									
0390310572	МЛА/МЛД	№30	106	2?	1978	СССР		322-й АРЗ									
0390310574	МЛА/МЛД	№30	106	2?	1978	СССР		322-й АРЗ									
0390310627	МЛА/МЛД	№30	106	2?	08.06.78	СССР		41-й ИАП, 4-й ЦБП									
0390310629	МЛА/МЛД	№30	107	1?	1978	СССР		Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390310630	МЛА/МЛД	№30	107	1?	1978	СССР		Днепропетровск									
0390310632	МЛА	№30	107	18	1978	СССР	27	Болгария 632									
0390310635	МЛА	№30	107	2?	1978	СССР	69	УГАТУ									
0390310645	МЛА/МЛДГ	№30	107	23	1978	СССР	37	Ходынка									
0390310654	МЛА	№30	107	27	1978	СССР	57	или 10728 234-й ГвИАП, Н Новгород Парк Победы									
0390310656	МЛА/МЛД	№30	107	2?	14.07.78	СССР		120-й ИАП сбит МиГ-23МЛД 16.04.84									
0390310672	МЛА/МЛД	№30	108	??	1978	СССР		120-й ИАП									
0390310918	МЛА/МЛД	№30	108	??	1978	СССР	36	ОКБ МиГ									
0390310919	МЛА/МЛД	№30	108	??	1978	СССР	36	ЛИИ									
0390312004	МЛА/МЛД	№30	109	??	1978	СССР	38	бн 80, 95г 									
0390312078	МЛА/МЛД	№30	109	??	1978	СССР	36	Москва 1991									
0390312084	МЛА/МЛД	№30	109	??	1978	СССР	38	120-й ИАП, Афганистан 									
0390312098	МЛА/МЛД	№30	109	??	1978	СССР	50	120-й ИАП 									
0390312100	МЛА/МЛД	№30	109	??	06.10.78	СССР		120-й ИАП потерян 24.04.88									
0390312186	МЛА/МЛД	№30	109	??	1978	СССР		4020 БРС									
0390312215	МЛА/МЛД	№30	110	??	1978	СССР		120-й ИАП 									
0390312254	МЛА/МЛД	№30	110	??	1978	СССР	54	120-й ИАП потерян 08.11.88									
0390312255	МЛА/МЛД	№30	110	??	1978	СССР	55	120-й ИАП 									
0390312257	МЛА/МЛД	№30	110	??	1978	СССР	57	120-й ИАП 88г (бн 27)									
0390312258	МЛА/МЛД	№30	110	??	1978	СССР	58	120-й ИАП 									
0390312275	МЛА/МЛД	№30	110	??	1978	СССР	63	120-й ИАП 									
0390312278	МЛА/МЛД	№30	110	??	1978	СССР	64	120-й ИАП 									
0390312297	МЛА/МЛД	№30	111	??	1978	СССР											
0390312299	МЛА/МЛД	№30	111	??	1978	СССР											
0390312364	МЛА/МЛД	№30	111	??	1978	СССР	51	773-й ИАП									
0390312369	МЛА/МЛД	№30	111	??	1978	СССР	33	773-й ИАП									
0390312370	МЛА/МЛД	№30	111	??	24.11.78	СССР	24	190-й ИАП, 33-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС									
0390312375	МЛА/МЛД	№30	111	??	01.12.78	СССР	01	190-й ИАП, 33-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС									
0390312409	МЛА/МЛД	№30	111	??	1978	СССР		773-й ИАП									
0390312410	МЛА/МЛД	№30	111	??	1978	СССР	27	773-й ИАП									
0390312?_?	МЛА	№30	112	??	1978	Куба	210	с 84г 									
0390312?_?	МЛА	№30	112	??	1978	Куба	211	с 84г 									
0390312?_?	МЛА	№30	112	??	1978	Куба	212	с 84г UM 1779  									
0390312?_?	МЛА	№30	112	??	1978	Куба	214	с 84г UM 1779  									
0390312?_?	МЛА	№30	112	??	1978	Куба	215	с 84г 									
0390312531	МЛА/МЛД	№30	112	??	05.12.78	СССР	30	190-й ИАП, 33-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС									
03903125_?	МЛА	№30	112	24	1978	Куба	223	с 84г UM 1779  									
03903125_?	МЛА	№30	112	??	1978	Куба	225	с 84г 									
03903125_?	МЛА	№30	112	??	1978	Куба	230	с 84г 									
03903125_?	МЛА	№30	112	??	1978	Куба	232	с 84г 									
03903125_?	МЛА	№30	113	??	1978	Куба	240	с 84г 									
03903125_?	МЛА	№30	113	??	1978	Куба	241	с 84г  UM 1779  									
03903125_?	МЛА	№30	113	??	1978	Куба	242	с 84г  UM 1779  									
03903125_?	МЛА	№30	113	??	1978	Куба	243	с 84г  UM 1724 									
03903125_?	МЛА	№30	113	??	1978	Куба	245										
0390312546	МЛА/МЛД	№30	113	2?	1979	СССР	51	Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390312556	МЛА/МЛД	№30	113	2?	23.12.78	СССР	12	74-й ОУТАП, 343-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 343-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 343-й ИИАП, 982-й ИАП, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС   									
0390312557	МЛА/МЛД	№30	113	2?	13.12.78	СССР	08	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП, ЧАРЗ									
0390312561	МЛА/МЛД	№30	113	27	1979	СССР	41	Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390312562	МЛА/МЛД	№30	113	2?	1979	СССР	23	4020 БРС									
0390312566	МЛА/МЛД	№30	113	??	1979	СССР		4020 БРС									
0390312567	МЛА/МЛД	№30	114	1?	1979	СССР		4020 БРС									
0390312570	МЛА	№30	114	18	1979	СССР	20	Долгое Ледово (экспериментальный 420?)									
03903125??	МЛА/МЛД	№30	114	20	1979	СССР											
0390312585	МЛА/МЛД	№30	114	??	1979	СССР	46	4020 БРС									
0390312588	МЛА/МЛД	№30	114	??	1979	СССР		Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390312593	МЛА/МЛД	№30	115	??	1979	СССР	50	190-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390312596	МЛА/МЛД	№30	115	2?	1979	СССР	02	Украина 203.НАБР									
0390312597	МЛА/МЛД	№30	115	2?	1979	СССР	11	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
0390312598	МЛА/МЛД	№30	115	2?	1979	СССР		Украина 203.НАБР									
0390312600	МЛА/МЛД	№30	115	22	1979	СССР	47	Украина 894.ВАП, 562-й АРЗ									
0390312651	МЛА/МЛД	№30	115	23	1979	СССР											
0390312652	МЛА/МЛД	№30	115	24	1979	СССР		Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390312653	МЛА/МЛД	№30	115	25	1979	СССР		доработанная кисл. Система при изгот.									
0390312654	МЛА/МЛД	№30	115	26	1979	СССР	84	Украина, Чугуев									
039031265?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	115	27	1979	СССР											
039031266?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	115	28	1979	СССР											
039031266?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	115	29	1979	СССР											
039031266?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	115	30	1979	СССР											
039031266?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	116	16	1979	СССР											
039031266?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	116	17	1979	СССР											
039031267?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	116	18	1979	СССР											
039031267?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	116	19	1979	СССР											
0390312674	МЛА/МЛД	№30	116	2?	1979	СССР	247	ЛИИ МиГ-23МЛС (23-47)									
0390312675	МЛА/МЛД	№30	116	2?	1979	СССР											
0390312676	МЛА/МЛД	№30	116	2?	31.03.79	СССР		4-й ЦБП									
0390312689	МЛА/МЛД	№30	116	2?	18.04.79	СССР	53	14-й ГвИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390312695	МЛА/МЛД	№30	116	2?	1979	СССР	93	4020 БРС									
0390312697	МЛА/МЛД	№30	116	30	1979	СССР	53	Афганистан Украина, Чугуев									
0390312701	МЛА/МЛД	№30	117	1?	1979	СССР	45	117?? 190-й ИАП Афганистан									
0390312706	МЛА/МЛД	№30	117	2?	1979	СССР	07	117?? 4020 БРС									
0390312711	МЛА/МЛД	№30	117	2?	31.03.79	СССР	19	14-й ГвИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390312712	МЛА/МЛД	№30	117	2?	20.03.79	СССР	15	14-й ГвИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390312715	МЛА/МЛД	№30	117	2?	31.03.79	СССР	47	114-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 53029, 4020 БРС									
0390312721	МЛА/МЛД	№30	117	2?	20.03.79	СССР	21	14-й ГвИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390312722	МЛА/МЛД	№30	117	2?	31.03.79	СССР	09	14-й ГвИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390312727	МЛА/МЛД	№30	118	1?	30.03.79	СССР	25	14-й ГвИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390312728	МЛА/МЛД	№30	118	1?	26.03.79	СССР	33	14-й ГвИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390312730	МЛА/МЛД	№30	118	1?	27.03.79	СССР	17	14-й ГвИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС, Тверь									
0390312731	МЛА/МЛД	№30	118	2?	1979	СССР	01	4020 БРС									
0390312732	МЛА/МЛД	№30	118	2?	05.04.79	СССР	23	14-й ГвИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390312740	МЛА/МЛД	№30	118	2?	29.03.79	СССР	49	14-й ГвИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390312741	МЛА/МЛД	№30	118	2?	14.03.79	СССР	05	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
0390312743	МЛА/МЛД	№30	118	2?	1979	СССР	05	4020 БРС									
0390312744	МЛА/МЛД	№30	118	2?	1979	СССР	65	4020 БРС									
0390312753	МЛА/МЛД	№30	119	1?	30.03.79	СССР	51	14-й ГвИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390312754	МЛА/МЛД	№30	119	2?	31.03.79	СССР	37	14-й ГвИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390312760	МЛА/МЛД	№30	119	2?	1979	СССР		4020 БРС									
0390312761	МЛА/МЛД	№30	119	2?	1979	СССР		4020 БРС									
0390312775	МЛА/МЛД	№30	120	1?	1979	СССР		4020 БРС									
0390312778	МЛА/МЛД	№30	120	1?	05.04.79	СССР	03	14-й ГвИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390312781	МЛА/МЛД	№30	120	1?	04.79	СССР		4020 БРС									
0390312809	МЛА/МЛД	№30	120	1?	29.03.79	СССР	07	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
0390312811	МЛА/МЛД	№30	120	2?	05.04.79	СССР	02	14-й ГвИАП, 343-й ИИАП, 982-й ИАП, в/ч 53029, 4020 БРС 									
0390312812	МЛА/МЛД	№30	120	2?	18.04.79	СССР	47	871-й ИАП, 14-й ГвИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390312814	МЛА/МЛД	№30	120	2?	23.04.79	СССР	45	14-й ГвИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, 4020 БРС									
0390312824	МЛА/МЛД	№30	120	2?	04.79	СССР	01	201-й ИАП, Белоруссия, Сирия 4007									
0390312835	МЛА/МЛД	№30	121	1?	04.79	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390312840	МЛА/МЛД	№30	121	1?	04.79	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390312841	МЛА/МЛД	№30	121	1?	04.79	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390312844	МЛА/МЛД	№30	121	1?	04.79	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390312846	МЛА/МЛД	№30	121	2?	04.79	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390312850	МЛА/МЛД	№30	121	2?	04.79	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390312852	МЛА/МЛД	№30	121	2?	04.79	СССР	07	787-й ИАП									
0390312853	МЛА/МЛД	№30	121	2?	04.79	СССР		доработка кислородной системы									
0390312870	МЛА/МЛД	№30	121	2?	04.79	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390312950	МЛА/МЛД	№30	121	2?	04.79	СССР	14	12116 201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390312952	МЛА/МЛД	№30	121	2?	04.79	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390312956	МЛА/МЛД	№30	121	2?	04.79	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия, Сирия									
0390312960	МЛА/МЛД	№30	121	??	04.79	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390312963	МЛА/МЛД	№30	122	??	04.79	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390312967	МЛА/МЛД	№30	122	??	29.04.79	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия 									
0390312970	МЛА/МЛД	№30	122	??	1979	СССР	51	787-й ИАП									
0390313262	МЛА/МЛД	№30	122	??	1979	СССР	61	Тушино									
0390314051	МЛА/МЛД	№30	122	??	1979	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390314065	МЛА/МЛД	№30	122	??	15.05.79	СССР	06	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
0390314067	МЛА/МЛД	№30	122	??	1979	СССР		Украина, Чугуев									
0390314068	МЛА/МЛД	№30	122	??	1979	СССР		Украина, Чугуев									
0390314080	МЛА/МЛД	№30	122	??	18.05.79	СССР	04	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
0390315033	МЛА/МЛД	№30	122	??	1979	СССР	29	Украина, Чугуев									
0390315413	МЛА/МЛД	№30	123	2?	13.06.79	СССР	04	73-й ГвИАП, 33-й ИАП, 73-й ГвИАП, 425-й ИАП, 709-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390315425	МЛА/МЛД	№30	124	16	1979	СССР		12416 пилон на 0390319411									
0390315426	МЛА/МЛД	№30	124	17	1979	СССР	29	12417 4-й ЦБП бн 09									
0390315427	МЛА/МЛД	№30	124	18	1979	СССР		12418 709-й УАП									
0390315433	МЛА/МЛД	№30	124	2?	29.06.79	СССР		4-й ЦБП									
0390315438	МЛА/МЛД	№30	124	2?	06.06.79	СССР	52	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП, 203.НАБР									
0390315441	МЛА/МЛД	№30	124	2?	1979	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390315443	МЛА/МЛД	№30	124	2?	1979	СССР	15	4020 БРС									
0390315446	МЛА/МЛД	№30	124	2?	1979	СССР		1982 доработан на заводе №30 до 23-18									
0390315468	МЛА/МЛД	№30	125	2?	17.07.79	СССР	02	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
0390315485	МЛА/МЛД	№30	125	2?	24.07.79	СССР	03	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
0390315497	МЛА/МЛД	№30	126	23	1979	СССР	32	Украина Эстония, Тарту									
0390315498	МЛА/МЛД	№30	126	24	1979	СССР		894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
03903155??	МЛА/МЛД	№30	126	25	1979	СССР											
0390315501	МЛА/МЛД	№30	126	26	1979	СССР		894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
0390315502	МЛА/МЛД	№30	126	27	1979	СССР	31	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
03903155??	МЛА/МЛД	№30	126	28	1979	СССР											
03903155??	МЛА/МЛД	№30	126	29	1979	СССР											
0390315506	МЛА/МЛД	№30	126	30	06.10.79	СССР	046	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
0390315508	МЛА/МЛД	№30	127	16	1979	СССР	10	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП, 562-й АРЗ									
0390315510	МЛА/МЛД	№30	127	1?	1979	СССР	25	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП, Белая церковь									
0390315513	МЛА/МЛД	№30	127	1?	1979	СССР	28	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
0390315525	МЛА/МЛД	№30	127	2?	1979	СССР		894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП ЧАРЗ									
0390316819	МЛА	№30	127	2?	1979	СССР											
0390317042	МЛА/МЛД	№30	127	2?	1979	СССР		КВВАУЛ, Аксай									
0390317107	МЛА/МЛД	№30	127	2?	1979	СССР											
0390317208	МЛА/МЛД	№30	127	2?	1979	СССР		41-й ИАП									
0390317251	МЛА/МЛД	№30	127	2?	30.08.79	СССР	8	849-й ИАП									
0390317256	МЛА/МЛД	№30	128	??	1979	СССР	34	41-й ИАП									
0390317284	МЛА/МЛД	№30	128	2?	1979	СССР		доработкка прицела									
0390317288	МЛА/МЛД	№30	128	2?	1979	СССР	07	Украина Овруч									
0390317301	МЛА/МЛД	№30	129	2?	1979	СССР											
0390317305	МЛА/МЛД	№30	129	22	1979	СССР											
0390317306	МЛА/МЛД	№30	129	23	1979	СССР											
0390317307	МЛА/МЛДГ	№30	129	24	1979	СССР	261	прототип 23-26/1 Долгое Ледово									
0390317308	МЛА/МЛД	№30	129	25	1979	СССР											
0390317310	МЛА/МЛД	№30	129	2?	29.10.79	СССР	01	190-й ИАП, 982-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390317311	МЛА/МЛД	№30	129	2?	1979	СССР											
0390317321	МЛА/МЛД	№30	130	1?	1979	СССР		Ангола С-470									
0390317325	МЛА/МЛД	№30	130	2?	1979	СССР											
0390317327	МЛА/МЛД	№30	130	2?	1979	СССР											
0390317333	МЛА/МЛД	№30	130	2?	1979	СССР											
0390317342	МЛА/МЛД	№30	131	2?	30.10.79	СССР	07	982-й ИАП, 176-й ГвИАП, 982-й ИАП, в/ч 13719, 982-й ИАП, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС									
0390317343	МЛА/МЛД	№30	131	2?	1979	СССР		4020 БРС									
0390317345	МЛА/МЛД	№30	131	2?	1979	СССР	63	4020 БРС									
039031735?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	131	26	1979	СССР	12	Украина, Чугуев									
0390317361	МЛА/МЛД	№30	131	??	1979	СССР											
0390317365	МЛА/МЛД	№30	132	1?	1979	СССР											
0390317370	МЛА/МЛД	№30	132	1?	1979	СССР	47	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП ЧАРЗ									
0390317375	МЛА/МЛД	№30	132	2?	1979	СССР											
0390317381	МЛА/МЛД	№30	132	2?	1979	СССР	23	982-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390317390	МЛА/МЛД	№30	132	2?	1979	СССР	22	982-й ИАП									
0390317398	МЛА/МЛД	№30	133	1?	12.01.80	СССР	08	33-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС 									
0390317399	МЛА/МЛД	№30	133	2?	21.12.79	СССР	03	33-й ИАП, 35-й ИАП, 833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390317505	МЛА	№30	133	2?	1980	СССР		Ангола? ГП510									
0390317512	МЛА/МЛД	№30	133	2?	1980	СССР		894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
0390317514	МЛА/МЛД	№30	133	2?	11.01.80	СССР	12	33-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, 4020 БРС 									
0390317516	МЛА/МЛД	№30	133	30	1980	СССР	22	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП, Белая церковь									
0390317520	МЛА/МЛД	№30	134	17	1979	СССР		894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП ЧАРЗ									
0390317522	МЛА/МЛД	№30	134	18	1980	СССР	19	22-й ГвИАП									
0390317523	МЛА/МЛД	№30	134	19	29.02.80	СССР	05	190-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС 									
0390317524	МЛА/МЛД	№30	134	20	1980	СССР											
0390317525	МЛА	№30	134	21	1980	СССР											
0390317526	МЛА/МЛД	№30	134	22	09.03.80	СССР	06	190-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС 									
0390317527	МЛА/МЛД	№30	134	23	1980	СССР	05	Украина, Литва									
0390317528	МЛА/МЛД	№30	134	24	13.02.80	СССР	04	190-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС 									
0390317529	МЛА/МЛД	№30	134	25	10.03.80	СССР	33	190-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС 									
0390317530	МЛА/МЛД	№30	134	26	11.03.80	СССР	28	190-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, 4020 БРС 									
0390317535	МЛА/МЛД	№30	134	27	19.03.80	СССР	20	4-й ЦБП									
039031753?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	134	28	28.01.80	СССР											
0390317537	МЛА/МЛД	№30	134	29	28.01.80	СССР		4-й ЦБП									
0390317539	МЛА/МЛД	№30	134	30	27.12.79	СССР	01	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП, 562-й АРЗ									
0390317542	МЛА/МЛД	№30	135	1?	27.01.80	СССР	22	33-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС   									
0390317545	МЛА/МЛД	№30	135	1?	30.01.80	СССР	23	33-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС   									
0390317547	МЛА/МЛД	№30	135	1?	30.01.80	СССР	07	833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390317549	МЛА/МЛД	№30	135	1?	14.02.80	СССР	09	833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319001	МЛА/МЛД	№30	135	2?	1980	СССР	01	833-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319002	МЛА/МЛД	№30	135	2?	13.02.80	СССР	05	833-й ИАП, 73-й ГвИАП, 833-й ИАП, 73-й ГвИАП, 833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319003	МЛА/МЛД	№30	135	2?	12.02.80	СССР	15	833-й ИАП, 73-й ГвИАП, 833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС 									
0390319011	МЛА/МЛД	№30	135	2?	16.02.80	СССР	06	833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319012	МЛА/МЛД	№30	135	2?	31.01.80	СССР	02	833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС 									
0390319014	МЛА/МЛД	№30	135	2?	31.01.80	СССР	04	833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС 									
0390319015	МЛА/МЛД	№30	135	2?	27.02.80	СССР	40	833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319016	МЛА/МЛД	№30	135	2?	18.02.80	СССР	11	833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319025	МЛА/МЛД	№30	136	??	27.02.80	СССР	12	833-й ИАП, 73-й ГвИАП, 833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС 									
0390319030	МЛА/МЛД	№30	136	2?	14.02.80	СССР	14	833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319033	МЛА/МЛД	№30	136	2?	1980	СССР		Украина 203.НАБР									
0390319037	МЛА/МЛД	№30	136	2?	1980	СССР	50	833-й ИАП 									
0390319039	МЛА/МЛД	№30	136	2?	05.03.80	СССР	21	833-й ИАП, 73-й ГвИАП, 833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319040	МЛА/МЛД	№30	136	2?	1980	СССР	22	833-й ИАП 									
0390319048	МЛА/МЛД	№30	136	2?	07.03.80	СССР	24	833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319049	МЛА/МЛД	№30	136	2?	1980	СССР		Украина 203.НАБР									
0390319050	МЛА/МЛД	№30	136	2?	07.03.80	СССР	26	833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319100	МЛА/МЛД	№30	136	2?	1980	СССР	27	833-й ИАП 									
0390319102	МЛА/МЛД	№30	136	??	07.03.80	СССР	31	91-й ИИАП, 343-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319104	МЛА/МЛД	№30	137	??	03.80	СССР	65	Украина 203.НАБР									
0390319106	МЛА/МЛД	№30	137	??	24.03.80	СССР	27	91-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319115	МЛА/МЛД	№30	137	2?	12.03.80	СССР	61	91-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319117	МЛА/МЛД	№30	137	24	03.80	СССР		Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390319119	МЛА/МЛД	№30	137	25	24.03.80	СССР	29	191-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
039031912?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	137	26	03.80	СССР											
0390319125	МЛА/МЛД	№30	137	27	03.80	СССР		168-й ИАП, Болгария 305 с 92г 18.ИАП 									
0390319129	МЛА/МЛД	№30	137	??	26.03.80	СССР		709-й УАП									
0390319140	МЛА/МЛД	№30	138	2?	03.80	СССР	21										
0390319148	МЛА/МЛД	№30	138	2?	03.80	СССР	06	Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390319250	МЛА/МЛД	№30	138	2?	03.80	СССР	26	Украина, Чугуев									
0390319254	МЛА/МЛД	№30	138	??	03.80	СССР		140??									
0390319261	МЛА/МЛД	№30	139	??	26.03.80	СССР		14023 709-й УАП									
0390319262	МЛА/МЛД	№30	139	??	03.80	СССР	61	14024 									
0390319303	МЛА/МЛД	№30	140	??	31.03.80	СССР	28	833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319304	МЛА/МЛД	№30	141	??	1980	СССР		41-й ИАП									
0390319314	МЛА/МЛД	№30	141	20	1980	СССР	30	Украина, Чугуев бн 36									
0390319315	МЛА/МЛД	№30	141	21	1980	СССР		Украина, Чугуев									
0390319317	МЛА/МЛД	№30	141	22	24.01.80	СССР		41-й ИАП, 201-й ИАП, 121-й АРЗ									
0390319319	МЛА/МЛД	№30	141	23	1980	СССР	31	833-й ИАП 									
0390319320	МЛА/МЛД	№30	141	24	17.04.80	СССР	32	833-й ИАП, в/ч 80637, 35-й ИАП, 833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП бн 25, 4020 БРС									
0390319325	МЛА/МЛД	№30	141	25	17.04.80	СССР	33	833-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319351	МЛА/МЛД	№30	141	26	04.80	СССР											
0390319352	МЛА/МЛД	№30	141	27	17.04.80	СССР	41	833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319354	МЛА/МЛД	№30	141	28	04.80	СССР											
0390319355	МЛА/МЛД	№30	141	29	04.80	СССР		Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390319360	МЛА/МЛД	№30	141	30	30.04.80	СССР		709-й УАП									
0390319361	МЛА/МЛД	№30	142	16	21.04.80	СССР	44	833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319364	МЛА/МЛД	№30	142	17	24.04.80	СССР	47	833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390319365	МЛА/МЛД	№30	142	18	04.80	СССР	48?	833-й ИАП?									
0390319367	МЛА/МЛД	№30	142	19	04.80	СССР	51	833-й ИАП									
0390319368	МЛА/МЛД	№30	142	20	1982	СССР	52	833-й ИАП									
0390319400	МЛА/МЛД	№30	142	21	03.04.80	СССР											
0390319402	МЛА/МЛД	№30	142	22	1980	СССР											
0390319411	МЛА/МЛД	№30	142	23	11.04.80	СССР	26	4-й ЦБП									
0390319412	МЛА/МЛД	№30	142	24	04.80	СССР		Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390319421	МЛА/МЛД	№30	142	??	1980	СССР											
0390319425	МЛА/МЛД	№30	143	??	04.80	СССР	30	Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390319439	МЛА/МЛД	№30	143	??	1980	СССР											
0390319440	МЛА/МЛД	№30	143	??	1980	СССР											
0390319451	МЛА/МЛД	№30	143	??	1980	СССР											
0390319452	МЛА/МЛД	№30	143	2?	1980	СССР											
0390319453	МЛА/МЛД	№30	143	2?	1980	СССР											
0390319455	МЛА/МЛД	№30	143	2?	1980	СССР											
0390319456	МЛА/МЛД	№30	143	2?	1980	СССР		709-й УАП									
0390319457	МЛА/МЛД	№30	143	2?	1980	СССР											
0390319462	МЛА/МЛД	№30	143	2?	1980	СССР											
0390319471	МЛА/МЛД	№30	143	2?	1980	СССР											
0390319472	МЛА/МЛД	№30	143	2?	1980	СССР											
0390319473	МЛА	№30	143	??	31.05.80	СССР		849-й ИАП потерян 12.07.82									
0390319482	МЛА/МЛД	№30	144	??	1980	СССР											
0390319483	МЛА/МЛД	№30	144	??	1980	СССР											
0390319488	МЛА/МЛД	№30	144	2?	1980	СССР											
0390319491	МЛА/МЛД	№30	144	2?	1980	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390319496	МЛА/МЛД	№30	144	2?	21.06.80	СССР	40	201-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС   									
0390319606	МЛА/МЛД	№30	145	??	1980	СССР											
0390319615	МЛА/МЛД	№30	145	21	23.06.80	СССР		4-й ЦБП									
0390319617	МЛА/МЛД	№30	145	22	1980	СССР											
0390319618	МЛА/МЛД	№30	145	23	1980	СССР	24	Украина 894.ВАП, Белая церковь									
0390319619	МЛА/МЛД	№30	145	24	1980	СССР											
0390319620	МЛА/МЛД	№30	145	25	1980	СССР											
0390319621	МЛА/МЛД	№30	145	26	1980	СССР											
0390319627	МЛА/МЛД	№30	145	??	1980	СССР											
0390319628	МЛА/МЛД	№30	145	??	1980	СССР											
0390319641	МЛА/МЛД	№30	146	??	28.06.80	СССР	05	849-й ИАП потерян 15.11.88									
0390319642	МЛА/МЛД	№30	146	??	1980	СССР		709-й УАП, Ангола С-471?									
0390319643	МЛА/МЛД	№30	146	??	1980	СССР	09	Новосибирск									
0390319647	МЛА/МЛД	№30	146	21	1980	СССР	09	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП, 562-й АРЗ									
0390319648	МЛА/МЛД	№30	146	22	1980	СССР	49	Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390319649	МЛА/МЛД	№30	146	23	1980	СССР											
0390319650	МЛА/МЛД	№30	146	24	1980	СССР											
0390319702	МЛА/МЛД	№30	146	25	1980	СССР											
0390319703	МЛА/МЛД	№30	146	26	1980	СССР	25	737-й ИАП Украина, Кременчуг									
0390319708	МЛА/МЛД	№30	146	??	1980	СССР	32	Украина 203.НАБР									
0390319900	МЛА/МЛД	№30	147	??	1980	СССР											
0390319901	МЛА/МЛД	№30	147	??	1980	СССР											
0390319906	МЛА/МЛД	№30	147	??	1980	СССР	29	Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390319907	МЛА/МЛД	№30	147	??	1980	СССР											
0390319908	МЛА/МЛД	№30	147	??	1980	СССР		709-й УАП									
0390319909	МЛА/МЛД	№30	147	??	1980	СССР											
0390319910	МЛА/МЛД	№30	147	??	1980	СССР		709-й УАП									
0390319918	МЛА/МЛД	№30	147	??	1980	СССР	77	Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390319951	МЛА/МЛД	№30	148	??	29.09.80	СССР		4-й ЦБП									
0390319954	МЛА/МЛД	№30	148	??	1980	СССР											
0390319970	МЛА/МЛД	№30	148	??	1980	СССР											
0390319973	МЛА/МЛД	№30	149	??	1980	СССР											
0390319986	МЛА/МЛД	№30	149	??	1980	СССР											
0390319988	МЛА/МЛД	№30	149	??	1980	СССР											
0390319999	МЛА/МЛД	№30	150	16	1980	СССР		МиГ ОКБ									
0390320050	МЛА/МЛД	№30	150	17	1980	СССР											
0390320051	МЛА/МЛД	№30	150	18	1980	СССР		Украина 203.НАБР									
0390320055	МЛА/МЛД	№30	150	19	1980	СССР											
0390320069	МЛА	№30	150	??	02.11.80	СССР	34	821-й ИАП, 982-й ИАП, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС									
0390320078	МЛА/МЛД	№30	151	??	11.80	СССР		Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390320079	МЛА	№30	151	??	05.11.80	СССР	05	821-й ИАП, 982-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390320096	МЛА/МЛД	№30	151	??	1980	СССР		Украина 203.НАБР									
0390320098	МЛА/МЛД	№30	152	??	1980	СССР	03	Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390320?_?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	152	25		СССР	02	22-й ГвИАП въезд Центральная угловая									
0390320?_?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	152	28		СССР	40	Украина, Винница									
0390320255	МЛА/МЛД	№30	153	??		СССР		Украина ЧАРЗ									
0390320292	МЛА/МЛД	№30	153	??		СССР											
0390320297	МЛА/МЛД	№30	153	21		СССР											
0390320298	МЛА/МЛД	№30	153	22	1981	СССР		168-й ИАП, Болгария 308 с 92г 18.ИАП									
0390320299	МЛА/МЛД	№30	153	23	10.02.81	СССР		4-й ЦБП									
0390320501	МЛА/МЛД	№30	153	24	1981	СССР		168-й ИАП, Болгария 301 с 92г 18.ИАП 									
0390320505	МЛА/МЛД	№30	153	??	19.01.81	СССР		4-й ЦБП									
0390320510	МЛА/МЛД	№30	154	??	28.02.81	СССР		709-й УАП									
0390320515	МЛА/МЛД	№30	154	??	1981	СССР	41	Украина 203.НАБР									
0390320520	МЛА/МЛД	№30	154	??	28.02.81	СССР		709-й УАП									
0390320540	МЛА/МЛД	№30	155	1?	1981	СССР	29	655-й ИАП									
0390320545	МЛА/МЛД	№30	155	1?	1981	СССР	18	655-й ИАП									
0390320548	МЛА/МЛД	№30	155	19	16.04.81	СССР	53	4-й ЦБП									
0390320549	МЛА/МЛД	№30	155	20	1981	СССР	35	655-й ИАП РВВАИУ, Хельсинки, Тампере									
0390320550	МЛА/МЛД	№30	155	21	1981	СССР	10	Украина 203.НАБР									
0390320551	МЛА/МЛД	№30	155	22	1981	СССР	09	Украина 203.НАБР									
0390320753	МЛА/МЛД	№30	155	23	26.03.81	СССР		709-й УАП									
0390320759	МЛА/МЛД	№30	155	2?	1981	СССР	45	655-й ИАП потерян 1985									
0390320768	МЛА/МЛД	№30	155	2?	1981	СССР		Ангола									
0390320774	МЛА/МЛД	№30	155	29	1981	СССР	44	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП, 562-й АРЗ									
0390320800	МЛА/МЛД	№30	156	??	1981	СССР		пилон									
0390320842	МЛА/МЛД	№30	156	??	1981	СССР											
0390320845	МЛА/МЛД	№30	156	??	1981	СССР	02	Астрахань									
0390320848	МЛА/МЛД	№30	156	??	16.04.81	СССР		709-й УАП									
0390320855	МЛА/МЛД	№30	156	??	1981	СССР											
0390320859	МЛА/МЛД	№30	156	26	14.05.81	СССР	18	4-й ЦБП бн 44									
0390320871	МЛА	№30	156	??	05.81	СССР		Ангола С-421									
0390320875	МЛА/МЛД	№30	157	17	30.05.81	СССР	45	4-й ЦБП									
039032087?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	157	18	30.05.81	СССР											
0390320880	МЛА/МЛД	№30	157	19	30.05.81	СССР	28	57, 4-й ЦБП									
0390320888	МЛА/МЛД	№30	157	20	30.05.81	СССР		709-й УАП									
0390320889	МЛА/МЛД	№30	157	21	30.05.81	СССР		4-й ЦБП									
0390320890	МЛА/МЛД	№30	157	22	1981	СССР		168-й ИАП, Болгария 300 с 92г 18.ИАП									
0390320895	МЛА/МЛД	№30	157	23	30.05.81	СССР	69	4-й ЦБП бн 47									
0390321355	МЛА/МЛД	№30	157	??	1981	СССР		655-й ИАП									
0390322008	МЛА/МЛД	№30	158	2?	1981	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390322015	МЛА/МЛД	№30	158	2?	1981	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390322017	МЛА/МЛД	№30	158	2?	30.06.81	СССР		709-й УАП									
0390322021	МЛА/МЛД	№30	159	1?	30.06.81	СССР		709-й УАП									
0390322029	МЛА/МЛД	№30	159	2?	18.06.81	СССР	32	177-й ИАП, 32-й ГвИАП, 168-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390322030	МЛА	№30	159	2?	1981	СССР		Украина 203.НАБР									
0390322033	МЛА	№30	159	2?	26.06.81	СССР	14	53-й ГвИАП, 982-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390322041	МЛА	№30	159	2?	1981	СССР	39	53-й ГвИАП									
0390322050	МЛА	№30	159	??	09.07.81	СССР		53-й ГвИАП, 655-й ИАП, 656-й ИАП, 709-й УАП									
0390322402	МЛА	№30	160	17	12.08.81	ЧССР	2402	1.SLP 41.SLT									
0390322406	МЛА	№30	160	18	09.81	ЧССР	2406	1.SLP 41.SLT									
0390322409	МЛА	№30	160	19	09.81	ЧССР	2409	1.SLP 41.SLT									
0390322410	МЛА	№30	160	20	09.81	ЧССР	2410	1.SLP 41.SLT									
0390322422	МЛА	№30	160	21	09.81	ЧССР	2422	1.SLP 41.SLT									
0390322423	МЛА	№30	160	22	09.81	ЧССР	2423	1.SLP 41.SLT									
0390322425	МЛА	№30	160	23	09.81	ЧССР	2425	1.SLP 41.SLT									
0390322439	МЛА/МЛД	№30	160	??	1981	СССР		709-й УАП Ангола									
0390323011	МЛА/МЛД	№30	161	??	1981	СССР	14	528-й ИАП									
0390323040	МЛА/МЛД	№30	161	??	1981	СССР		Ангола									
0390323060	МЛА/МЛД	№30	161	??	1981	СССР	61	41-й ИАП									
0390323061	МЛА/МЛД	№30	161	??	1981	СССР	62	41-й ИАП									
0390323062	МЛА/МЛД	№30	161	??	1981	СССР	63	41-й ИАП									
0390323071	МЛА/МЛД	№30	162	??	1981	СССР	47	308-й ИАП, 709-й УАП Белоруссия									
0390323079	МЛА/МЛД	№30	162	28	1981	СССР	44	или 16216 Wright-Patterson AFB									
0390323236	МЛА/МЛД	№30	162	??	1981	СССР											
0390323303	МЛА	№30	163	18	1981	ЧССР	3303	1.SLP 41.SLT, США N223ML									
0390323304	МЛА	№30	163	19	1981	ЧССР	3304	1.SLP 41.SLT									
0390323307	МЛА	№30	163	20	1981	ЧССР	3307	1.SLP 41.SLT									
0390323322	МЛА/МЛД	№30	163	2?	1981	СССР											
0390323328	МЛА/МЛД	№30	163	??	1981	СССР											
0390323339	МЛА/МЛД	№30	163	2?	1981	Сирия	2750										
0390323341	МЛА/МЛД	№30	163	??	30.11.81	СССР	39	176-й ГвИАП, 982-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390323350	МЛА/МЛД	№30	164	??	30.11.81	СССР	04	176-й ГвИАП, 982-й ИАП, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС									
0390323400	МЛА/МЛД	№30	164	??	1981	СССР		4020 БРС									
0390323408	МЛА/МЛД	№30	164	21	1981	СССР	40	Саратов									
03903234??	МЛА/МЛД	№30	164	25	1981	СССР		шильдик на 16421									
0390323420	МЛА/МЛД	№30	165	??	1981	СССР											
0390323429	МЛА/МЛД	№30	165	??	01.12.81	СССР	045	9-й ИАП									
0390323444	МЛА/МЛД	№30	165	??	01.12.81	СССР		709-й УАП									
0390323448	МЛА/МЛД	№30	165	??	30.11.81	СССР	22	53-й ГвИАП, 32-й ГвИАП, 168-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390323457	МЛА/МЛД	№30	165	??	17.12.81	СССР	17	53-й ГвИАП, 982-й ИАП, в/ч 28028									
0390323464	МЛА/МЛД	№30	165	??	1981	СССР		Украина 203.НАБР									
0390323465	МЛА/МЛД	№30	165	??	11.01.82	СССР	04	655-й ИАП, бн 52, 4-й ЦБП									
0390323472	МЛА/МЛД	№30	165	28	1981	СССР		655-й ИАП, 168-й ИАП Болгария 302 с 92г 18.ИАП									
0390323476	МЛА/МЛД	№30	165	??	1981	СССР		Украина 203.НАБР									
0390323477	МЛА/МЛД	№30	165	??	1981	СССР		Украина 203.НАБР									
0390323728	МЛА/МЛД	№30	166	2?	29.12.81	СССР	21	655-й ИАП, 343-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 343-й ИИАП, в/ч 62252, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390323737	МЛА/МЛД	№30	166	2?	01.01.82	СССР	100	9-й ИАП									
0390323765	МЛА/МЛД	№30	166	24?	1982	СССР											
039032378?	МЛА	№30	166	27	1982	Сирия	2751										
039032378?	МЛА	№30	166	28	1982	Сирия	2752										
039032378?	МЛА	№30	166	29	1982	Сирия	2753										
039032379?	МЛА	№30	166	30	1982	Сирия	2754	67sq сбит 22.04.16									
039032379?	МЛА	№30	167	16	1982	Сирия	2755										
039032379?	МЛА	№30	167	17	1982	Сирия	2756?										
039032379?	МЛА	№30	167	18	1982	Сирия	2757?										
039032379?	МЛА	№30	167	19	1982	Сирия	2758?										
039032400?	МЛА	№30	167	20	1982	Сирия	2759?										
039032400?	МЛА	№30	167	21	1982	Сирия	2760?										
039032400?	МЛА	№30	167	22	1982	Сирия	2761?										
039032400?	МЛА	№30	167	23	1982	Сирия	2762?										
039032400?	МЛА	№30	167	24	1982	Сирия	2763?										
039032401?	МЛА	№30	167	25	1982	Сирия	2764?										
039032401?	МЛА	№30	167	26	1982	Сирия	2765?										
0390324014	МЛА	№30	167	27	1982	ГДР	519	JG 9, ФРГ потерян 13.09.90									
0390324016	МЛА	№30	167	28	1982	Сирия	2766?										
0390324018	МЛА	№30	167	29	1982	ГДР	550	JG 9, ФРГ 20+27									
0390324019	МЛА	№30	167	30	1982	ГДР	551	JG 9, ФРГ 20+28 США									
0390324021	МЛА	№30	168	16	1982	Сирия	2767?										
0390324027	МЛА	№30	168	17	1982	ГДР	554	JG 9, ФРГ 20+29									
0390324028	МЛА	№30	168	16	1982	ГДР	558	JG 9, ФРГ 20+30									
0390324031	МЛА	№30	168	18	1982	ГДР	563	JG 9, ФРГ 20+31									
0390324033	МЛА	№30	168	19	1982	ГДР	567	JG 9, ФРГ 20+32 США									
0390324038	МЛА	№30	168	20	1982	ГДР	569	JG 9, ФРГ 20+33									
0390324040	МЛА	№30	168	21	1982	ГДР	576	JG 9, ФРГ 20+34									
0390324044	МЛА	№30	168	22	1982	ГДР	598	JG 9, ФРГ потерян 09.03.83									
0390324047	МЛА	№30	168	23	1982	ГДР	599	JG 9, ФРГ потерян 12.03.84									
0390324050	МЛА	№30	168	24	1982	ГДР	601	JG 9, ФРГ 20+35 США									
0390324051	МЛА	№30	168	25	1982	ГДР	606	JG 9, ФРГ 20+36 США									
0390324249	МЛА	№30	168	26	1982	ГДР	610	JG 9, ФРГ 20+37									
0390324250	МЛА	№30	168	27	1982	ГДР	471	JG 9, ФРГ 20+24									
0390324254	МЛА	№30	168	28	1982	ГДР	475	JG 9, ФРГ 20+25									
0390324255	МЛА	№30	168	29	1982	ГДР	488	JG 9, ФРГ 20+26									
03903242??	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	168	30	1982	Сирия	2768?										
03903242??	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	169	16	1982	Сирия	2769?										
03903242??	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	169	17	1982	Сирия	2770?										
0390324275	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	169	18	1982	Сирия	2771	уничтожен на земле 07.04.17									
03903242??	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	169	19	1982	Сирия	2772?										
03903242??	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	169	20	1982	Сирия	2773?										
03903242??	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	169	21	1982	Сирия	2774?										
03903242??	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	169	22	1982	Сирия	2775?										
039032450?	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	169	23	1982	Сирия	2776?										
039032450?	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	169	24	1982	Сирия	2777?										
039032450?	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	169	25	1982	Сирия	2778?										
039032450?	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	169	26	1982	Сирия	2779?										
039032450?	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	169	27	1982	Сирия	2780?										
039032451?	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	169	28	1982	Сирия	2781?										
039032451?	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	169	29	1982	Сирия	2782?										
039032451?	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	169	30	1982	Сирия	2782?										
039032451?	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	170	16	1982	Сирия	2783?										
0390324518	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	170	17	1982	Сирия	278?	275-й АРЗ									
03903245??	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	170	18	1982	Сирия	2785?										
0390324522	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	170	19	1982	Сирия	2786	угнан 11.10.89г в Израиль									
0390324525	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	170	20	1982	Сирия	2787?										
0390324526	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	170	21	1982	Сирия	2788?	275-й АРЗ									
0390324529	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	170	22	1982	Сирия	2789?										
0390324533	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	170	23	1982	Сирия	2791										
039032453?	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	170	24	1982	Сирия	2792?										
0390324538	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	170	25	1982	Сирия	2793?										
03903245??	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	170	26	1982	Сирия	2794?										
0390324544	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	170	27	1982	Сирия	2795	фото									
0390324546	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	170	28	1982	Сирия	2796	275-й АРЗ									
0390324547	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	170	29	1982	Сирия	2797	275-й АРЗ сбит 05.06.17									
0390324548	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	170	30	1982	Сирия	2798	275-й АРЗ									
0390324615	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30	171	16	1982	Сирия	2799	275-й АРЗ									
0390324617	МЛА	№30	171	17	1982	ГДР	343	JG 9 20+19									
0390324618	МЛА	№30	171	18	1982	ГДР	345	JG 9 20+20 США									
0390324619	МЛА	№30	171	19	1982	ГДР	330	JG 9 20+11									
0390324621	МЛА	№30	171	20	1982	ГДР	331	JG 9 20+12									
0390324623	МЛА	№30	171	21	1982	ГДР	329	JG 9 20+10  									
0390324624	МЛА	№30	171	22	1982	ГДР	333	JG 9 20+13									
0390324625	МЛА	№30	171	23	1982	ГДР	332	JG 9 									
0390324627	МЛА	№30	171	24	1982	ГДР	336	JG 9 20+14									
0390324630	МЛА	№30	171	25	1982	ГДР	338	JG 9 20+15 США									
0390324635	МЛА	№30	171	26	1982	ГДР	339	JG 9 20+16 США									
0390324636	МЛА	№30	171	27	1982	ГДР	340	JG 9 20+17									
0390324637	МЛА	№30	171	28	1982	ГДР	341	JG 9 20+18									
0390324638	МЛА	№30	171	29	1982	ГДР	349	JG 9 20+21									
0390324639	МЛА	№30	171	30	1982	ГДР	350	JG 9 20+22									
0390324640	МЛА	№30	172	16	1982	ГДР	353	JG 9 20+23									
0390324641	МЛА	№30	172	17	1982	ЧССР	4641	1.SLP 41.SLT									
0390324644	МЛА	№30	172	18	24.11.82	ЧССР	4644	1.SLP 41.SLT									
0390324645	МЛА	№30	172	19	1982	ЧССР	4645	1.SLP 41.SLT									
0390324647	МЛА/МЛД	№30	172	20	23.12.82	СССР	29	168-й ИАП, 894-й ИАП, 655-й ИАП, 849-й ИАП 									
039032464?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	172	21	1983	СССР											
03903246??	МЛА/МЛД	№30	172	22	1983	СССР											
039032483?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	172	23	1983	СССР											
039032483?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	172	24	1983	СССР											
0390324833	МЛА/МЛД	№30	172	25	1983	СССР		Украина 203.НАБР									
039032483?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	172	26	1983	СССР											
039032483?	МЛА/МЛД	№30	172	27	1983	СССР											
0390324840	МЛА/МЛД	№30	172	28	1983	СССР		737-й ИАП, Украина 203.НАБР									
0390324841	МЛА/МЛД	№30	172	30	1983	СССР	28	737-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП бн 33, 562-й АРЗ									
0390324842	МЛА/МЛД	№30	172	29	1983	СССР	33	737-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП бн 51, 562-й АРЗ									
0390324843	МЛА/МЛД	№30	173	16	1983	СССР											
0390324844	МЛА/МЛД	№30	173	17	1983	СССР											
0390324845	МЛА/МЛД	№30	173	18	1983	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
0390324846	МЛА/МЛД	№30	173	19	1983	СССР											
0390324847	МЛА/МЛД	№30	173	20	1983	СССР	40?										
0390324848	МЛА/МЛД	№30	173	21	1983	СССР											
0390324849	МЛА/МЛД	№30	173	22	1983	СССР	42	737-й ИАП Украина последний доработанный МЛА									
0390324850	МЛА	№30	173	23	1983	ЧССР	4850	1.SLP 41.SLT									
0390324855	МЛА	№30	173	24	1983	ЧССР	4855	1.SLP 41.SLT									
0390324857	МЛА	№30	173	25	1983	ЧССР	4857	1.SLP 41.SLT									
0390324860	МЛА	№30	173	26	1983	ЧССР	4860	1.SLP 41.SLT									
2960324865	МЛА	№30	173	27	1983	Болгария	065	18.ИАП 									
2960324866	МЛА	№30	173	28	1983	Болгария	866	18.ИАП 									
2960324867	МЛА	№30	173	29	1983	Болгария	867	18.ИАП 									
2960324868	МЛА	№30	173	30	1983	Болгария	868	18.ИАП  потерян 07.07.85									
2960324870	МЛА	№30	174	16	1983	Болгария	070	18.ИАП 									
2960324872	МЛА	№30	174	17	1983	Болгария	872	18.ИАП 									
2960324874	МЛА	№30	174	18	1983	Болгария	874	18.ИАП  потерян 07.07.85									
2960324875	МЛА	№30	174	19	1983	Болгария	875	18.ИАП 									
2960324877	МЛА	№30	174	20	1983	Ирак	23250?	73sq									
2960324880	МЛА	№30	174	21	1983	Ирак	23251	73sq									
2960324884	МЛА	№30	174	22	1983	Ирак	23252	73sq доработка под AM-39 ремонт Югославия									
296032488?	МЛА	№30	174	23	1983	Ирак	23253?	73sq									
296032488?	МЛА	№30	174	24	1983	Ирак	23254	73sq									
296032488?	МЛА	№30	174	25	1983	Ирак	23255	73sq									
296032489?	МЛА	№30	174	26	1983	Ирак	23256?	73sq									
296032489?	МЛА	№30	174	27	1983	Ирак	23257?	73sq									
296032489?	МЛА	№30	174	28	1983	Ирак	23258?	73sq									
296032489?	МЛА	№30	174	29	1983	Ирак	23259?	73sq									
296032489?	МЛА	№30	174	30	1983	Ирак	23260	73sq ремонт Югославия									
296032504?	МЛА	№30	175	22	1983	Ирак	23261?	73sq									
296032504?	МЛА	№30	175	23	1983	Ирак	23262?	73sq									
296032504?	МЛА	№30	175	24	1983	Ирак	23263?	73sq									
296032504?	МЛА	№30	175	25	1983	Ирак	23264?	73sq									
296032504?	МЛА	№30	175	26	1983	Ирак	23265?	73sq									
296032505?	МЛА	№30	175	27	1983	Ирак	23266?	73sq									
296032505?	МЛА	№30	175	28	1983	Ирак	23267	ремонт Югославия									
296032505?	МЛА	№30	175	29	1983	Ирак	23268?										
2960325056	МЛА	№30	175	30	1983	Ирак	23269	музей авиации Югославии									
2960325058	МЛА	№30	176	16	1983	Ирак	23270										
296032505?	МЛА	№30	176	17	1983	Ирак	23271										
296032506?	МЛА	№30	176	18	1983	Ирак	23272										
2960325061	МЛА	№30	176	19	1983	Ирак	23273	93sq доработан АСО-3									
296032506?	МЛА	№30	176	20	1983	Ирак	23274?										
296032507?	МЛА	№30	176	21	1983	Ирак	23275?										
296032507?	МЛА	№30	176	22	1983	Ирак	23276?										
296032507?	МЛА	№30	176	23	1983	Ирак	23277?										
296032507?	МЛА	№30	176	24	1983	Ирак	23278	ремонт Югославия									
296032507?	МЛА	№30	176	25	1983	Ирак	23279	ремонт Югославия									
296032508?	МЛА	№30	176	26	1983	Ирак	23280?										
296032508?	МЛА	№30	176	27	1983	Ирак	23281										
296032508?	МЛА	№30	176	28	1983	Ирак	23282	ремонт Югославия									
296032508?	МЛА	№30	176	29	1983	Ирак	23283?										
296032508?	МЛА	№30	176	30	1983	Ирак	23284										
296032509?	МЛА	№30	177	16	1983	Ирак	23285	Иран									
296032530?	МЛА	№30	177	17	1983	Ирак	23286	Иран									
296032530?	МЛА	№30	177	18	1983	Ирак	23287										
2960325305	МЛА	№30	177	19	1983	Ирак	23288	доработан АСО-3, 23270? чужой пилон? ремонт Югославия									
296032530?	МЛА	№30	177	20	1983	Ирак	23289?										
296032530?	МЛА	№30	177	21	1983	Ирак	23290	ремонт Югославия									
296032530?	МЛА	№30	177	22	1983	Ирак	23291?										
296032531?	МЛА	№30	177	23	1983	Ирак	23292?	ремонт Югославия									
296032531?	МЛА	№30	177	24	1983												
296032531?	МЛА	№30	177	25	1983												
296032531?	МЛА	№30	177	26	1983												
296032531?	МЛА	№30	177	27	1983												
296032532?	МЛА	№30	177	28	1983												
296032532?	МЛА	№30	177	29	1983												
296032532?	МЛА	№30	177	30	1983												
2960325326	МЛА	№30	178	16	1983	Ирак	23293?										
296032532?	МЛА	№30	178	17	1983	Ирак	23294	Иран									
296032532?	МЛА	№30	178	18	1983	Ирак	23295	Иран									
296032532?	МЛА	№30	178	19	1983	Ирак	23296										
296032533?	МЛА	№30	178	20	1983	Ирак	23297										
296032533?	МЛА	№30	178	21	1983	Ирак	23298										
296032533?	МЛА	№30	178	22	1983	Ирак	23299	Иран									
2960325337	МЛА	№30	178	23	1983	Ирак	23300										
296032533?	МЛА	№30	178	24	1983	Ирак	23301										
296032534?	МЛА	№30	178	25	1983	Ирак	23302										
296032534?	МЛА	№30	178	26	1983	Ирак	23303										
296032534?	МЛА	№30	178	27	1983	Ирак	23304										
296032534?	МЛА	№30	178	28	1983	Ирак	23305										
296032534?	МЛА	№30	178	29	1983	Ирак	23306	Иран									
296032535?	МЛА	№30	178	30	1983	Ирак	23307	Иран									
296032535?	МЛА	№30	179	16	1983												
296032535?	МЛА	№30	179	17	1983												
296032535?	МЛА	№30	179	18	1983												
296032535?	МЛА	№30	179	19	1983												
29603253??	МЛА	№30	179	20	1983	Эфиопия?		10.sq									
29603253??	МЛА	№30	179	21	1983	Эфиопия?		10.sq									
296032536?	МЛА	№30	179	22	1983	Эфиопия?		10.sq									
2960325365	МЛАЭ	№30	179	23	1983	СССР	19	14 прототип									
296032536?	МЛА	№30	179	24	1983	Эфиопия?		10.sq									
29603253??	МЛА	№30	179	25	1983	Эфиопия?		10.sq									
29603253??	МЛА	№30	179	26	1983	Эфиопия?		10.sq									
29603253??	МЛА	№30	179	27	1983	Эфиопия?		10.sq									
296032537?	МЛА	№30	179	28	1983	Эфиопия?		10.sq									
296032537?	МЛА	№30	179	29	1983	Эфиопия?		10.sq									
296032537?	МЛА	№30	179	30	1983	Эфиопия?		10.sq									
296032537?	МЛА	№30	180	16	1983	Эфиопия?		10.sq									
296032537?	МЛА	№30	180	17	1983	Эфиопия?		10.sq									
29603253??	МЛА	№30	180	18	1983	Эфиопия?		10.sq									
29603253??	МЛА	№30	180	19	1983	Эфиопия?		10.sq									
29603253??	МЛА	№30	180	20	1983	Эфиопия?		10.sq									
296032538?	МЛА	№30	180	21	1983	Эфиопия?		10.sq									
2960325385	МЛАЭ-2	№30	180	22	1984	Болгария	385	18.ИАП									
2960325386	МЛАЭ-2	№30	180	23	1984	Болгария	386	18.ИАП									
2960325389	МЛАЭ-2	№30	180	24	1984	Болгария	389	18.ИАП									
2960325390	МЛАЭ-2	№30	180	25	1984	Болгария	390	18.ИАП									
2960325391	МЛАЭ-2	№30	180	26	1984	Болгария	391	18.ИАП									
2960325392	МЛАЭ-2	№30	180	27	1984	Болгария	392	18.ИАП									
2960325395	МЛАЭ-2	№30	180	28	1984	Болгария	395	18.ИАП									
2960325396	МЛАЭ-2	№30	180	29	1984	Болгария	396	18.ИАП потерян 15.04.88г									
2960325397	МЛАЭ-2	№30	180	30	15.02.84	Ливия	5397	sq1023									
296032????	МЛАЭ-2	№30	181	16	1984	Ливия											
296032610?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	181	17	1984	Ливия											
296032610?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	181	18	1984	Ливия											
296032610?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	181	19	1984	Ливия											
296032610?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	181	20	1984	Ливия											
296032610?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	181	21	1984	Ливия											
296032611?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	181	22	1984	Ливия											
296032611?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	181	23	1984	Ливия											
296032611?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	181	24	1984	Ливия											
2960326117	МЛАЭ-2	№30	181	25	05.06.84	Ливия	6117	sq1023 ПНС, 117 РЛ 									
2960326118	МЛАЭ-2	№30	181	26	1984	Ливия	118	потом 6118 sq1023									
296032611?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	181	27	1984	Ливия											
296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	181	28	1984	Ливия											
296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	181	29	1984	Ливия											
296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	181	30	1984	Ливия											
296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	182	16	1984	Ливия											
296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	182	17	1984	Ливия											
296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	182	18	1984	Ливия											
296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	182	19	1984	Ливия											
2960326127	МЛАЭ-2	№30	182	20	1984	Ливия	127	sq1023									
296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	182	21	1984	Ливия											
296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	182	22	1984	Ливия											
2960326130	МЛАЭ-2	№30	182	23	1984	Ливия	6130	sq1070 потом 6130 ПНС сбит 19.03.11									
296032613?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	182	24	1984	Ливия											
2960326132	МЛАЭ-2	№30	182	25	1984	Ливия	132	sq1070 потом 6132 ПНС сбит 08.02.16									
2960326133	МЛАЭ-2	№30	182	26	1984	Ливия	133	sq1070 потом 6133 ПНС									
296032613?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	182	27	1984	Ливия											
296032613?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	182	28	1984	Ливия											
296032613?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	182	29	1984	Ливия											
296032613?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	182	30	1984	Ливия											
2960326139	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	16	1984	Ливия	139	sq1070 потом 6139									
296032614?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	17	1984	Ливия											
296032614?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	18	1984	Ливия											
2960326144	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	19	1984	Ливия	144	sq1070 потом 6144 ПНС сбит 07.12.19									
296032614?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	20	1984	Ливия											
2960326148	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	21	03.10.84	Ливия	6148	sq1023									
2960326451	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	22	1984	Ливия	6451	sq1023									
2960326452	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	23	1984	Ливия	6452	sq1070 ПНС									
2960326453	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	24	1984	Ливия	453	sq1070 ПНС									
2960326455	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	25	1984	Ливия	455	sq1023									
296032645?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	26	1984	Ливия											
2960326461	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	27	1984	Ливия	461	потом 6461 sq1023 ПНС авария 30.11.12									
296032646?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	28	1984	Ливия											
2960326465	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	29	1984	Ливия	465	sq1070 ПНС									
296032646?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	30	1984	Ливия											
296032647?	МЛАЭ-2	№30	184	16	1984	Ливия											
2960326472	МЛАЭ-2	№30	184	17	12.84	Ливия	6472	sq1070 ПНС сбит 04.01.16									
2960326474	МЛАЭ-2	№30	184	18	12.12.84	Ливия	6474	sq1023 ПНС, 474 РЛ									
2960327202	МЛАЭ-2	№30	184	19	12.12.84	Ливия	7202	sq1023									
2960327203	МЛАЭ-2	№30	184	20	1984	Болгария	203	18.ИАП 									
2960327204	МЛАЭ-2	№30	184	21	1984	Болгария	204	18.ИАП 									
2960327205	МЛАЭ-2	№30	184	22	1984	Болгария	205	18.ИАП 									
2960327211	МЛАЭ-2	№30	184	23	1984	Болгария	211	18.ИАП 									
2960327212	МЛАЭ-2	№30	184	24	1984	Болгария	212	18.ИАП 									
2960327215	МЛАЭ-2	№30	184	25	1984	Болгария	215	18.ИАП 									
2960327217	МЛАЭ-2	№30	184	26	1984	Болгария	217	18.ИАП 									
2960327219	МЛАЭ-2	№30	184	27	1985	Болгария	219	18.ИАП 									

	МЛА	№30				СССР	21	234-й ИАП
	МЛА	№30				СССР	22	234-й ИАП
	МЛА	№30				СССР	23	234-й ИАП потерян 14.08.81
	МЛА	№30				СССР	24	234-й ИАП
	МЛА	№30				СССР	25	234-й ИАП
	МЛА	№30				СССР	26	234-й ИАП
	МЛА	№30				СССР	27	234-й ИАП
	МЛА	№30				СССР	28	234-й ИАП
	МЛА	№30				СССР	29	234-й ИАП
	МЛА	№30				СССР	30	234-й ИАП

	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-400	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-401	фото
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-402	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-403	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-404	уничтожен на земле 02.05.91
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-405	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-406	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-407	уничтожен на земле 02.05.91
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-408	сбит 05.01.90
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-409	уничтожен на земле 02.05.91
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-410	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-411	уничтожен на земле 02.05.91
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-412	сбит 31.12.87
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-414	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-416	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-417	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-421	сбит 16.10.89
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-422	фото 2012
	МЛА/МЛД	№30				Ангола	C-424	потерян 21.07.05
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-425	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-426	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-427	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-428	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-429	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-430	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-431	сбит 06.12.85
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-432	сбит 15.06.90
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-433	сбит 05.10.90
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-434	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-435	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-436	фото
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-437	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-438	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-439	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-441	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-445	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-447	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-448	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-449	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-450	фото
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-451	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-452	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-453	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-454	фото
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-455	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-456	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-457	сбит 10.04.91
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-458	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-459	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-460	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-461	сбит 29.04.88
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-462	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-464	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-465	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-466	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-467	сбит 28.01.91
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-468	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-469	
	МЛА/МЛД	№30				Ангола	C-474	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-475	
	МЛА	№30				Ангола	C-477	сбит 09.87


	МЛА	№30			1983	Ирак	23254 73sq
	МЛА	№30			1983	Ирак	23255 73sq
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23272	177?? ремонт Югославия
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23273	177?? 93sq доработан АСО-3
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23278	177?? ремонт Югославия
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23279	177?? ремонт Югославия
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23281	178??
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23282	178??
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23284	178??
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23285	178?? Иран
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23286	178?? Иран
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23287	178??
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23294	178?? Иран
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23295	178?? Иран
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23299	178?? Иран
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23306	178?? Иран
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23307	178?? Иран

03903???24	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 24
03903???35	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 35
03903???36	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 36
03903???50	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 50
03903???53	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 53
03903???64	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 64
03903???66	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 66
03903???71	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 71
03903???75	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 75
03903???89	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 89
03903???92	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 92
03903???93	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 93
03903???97	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 97

	МЛА	№30			1978	Куба	210	с 84г 
	МЛА	№30			1978	Куба	211	с 84г 
	МЛА	№30			1978	Куба	212	с 84г UM 1779  
	МЛА	№30			1978	Куба	214	с 84г UM 1779  
	МЛА	№30			1978	Куба	215	с 84г 
	МЛА	№30			1978	Куба	225	с 84г 
	МЛА	№30			1978	Куба	230	с 84г 
	МЛА	№30			1978	Куба	232	с 84г 
	МЛА	№30			1978	Куба	240	с 84г 
	МЛА	№30			1978	Куба	241	с 84г  UM 1779  
	МЛА	№30			1978	Куба	242	с 84г  UM 1779  
	МЛА	№30			1978	Куба	243	с 84г  UM 1724 
	МЛА	№30			1978	Куба	245	

	МЛА	№30				Эфиопия	1809	

039061532?	П	№30	01	01	1979	СССР		415-й ИАП 									
0390615320	П	№30	01	02	1979	СССР		415-й ИАП 									
0390615323	П	№30	01	03	1979	СССР											
0390615328	П	№30	01	04	1979	СССР											
0390615335	П	№30	01	05	1979	СССР		4020 БРС									
0390615338	П	№30	02	01	1979	СССР											
0390615340	П	№30	02	02	1979	СССР											
0390615351	П	№30	02	03	1979	СССР											
0390615353	П	№30	02	04	29.06.79	СССР		в/ч №50504									
0390615354	П	№30	02	05	1979	СССР											
0390615357	П	№30	03	01	26.06.79	СССР	04	415-й ИАП, 218-й УАП бн 109, 4020 БРС									
0390615358	П	№30	03	02	1979	СССР											
0390615365	П	№30	03	03	1979	СССР											
0390615366	П	№30	03	04	1979	СССР											
0390615372	П	№30	03	05	1979	СССР											
0390615375	П	№30	04	01	1979	СССР	10	415-й ИАП 									
0390615376	П	№30	04	02	1979	СССР	71	Бобровка, Барнаул									
0390617055	П	№30	04	03	1979	СССР											
0390617057	П	№30	04	04	31.08.79	СССР	44	415-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390617058	П	№30	04	05	1979	СССР											
0390617060	П	№30	05	01	1979	СССР											
0390617062	П	№30	05	02	1979	СССР		415-й ИАП 									
0390617067	П	№30	05	03	1979	СССР		415-й ИАП 									
0390617069	П	№30	05	04	10.79	СССР	51	Немчиновка бн 25									
0390617071	П	№30	05	05	16.10.79	СССР	83	415-й ИАП, 765-й ИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390617074	П	№30	06	0?	1979	СССР											
0390617078	П	№30	06	0?	23.11.79	СССР		28-й ГвИАП, 709-й УАП									
0390617079	П	№30	06	??	1979	СССР	44	415-й ИАП 									
0390617089	П	№30	06	??	1979	СССР											
0390617090	П	№30	06	??	1979	СССР											
0390617092	П	№30	06	??	11.12.79	СССР	29	472-й ИАП, 393-й ГвИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390617094	П	№30	06	??	1979	СССР											
0390617099	П	№30	06	15	1979	СССР	23	805-й АРЗ Украина, Днепропетровск 96г									
039031717?	П	№30	0?	??	1979	СССР	49	94 4020 БРС									
0390617602	П	№30	07	??	1980	СССР											
0390617605	П	№30	07	??	17.01.80	СССР	89	472-й ИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390617615	П	№30	07	??	27.02.80	СССР		472-й ИАП,									
0390617618	П	№30	07	??	1980	СССР											
0390617626	П	№30	07	0?	17.01.80	СССР	21	472-й ИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390617630	П	№30	07	14	1980	СССР	37	805-й АРЗ Украина, Днепропетровск 96г									
0390617632	П	№30	07	15	1980	СССР											
0390617633	П	№30	08	01	1980	СССР											
0390617635	П	№30	08	??	1980	СССР											
0390617645	П	№30	08	??	1980	СССР											
0390617650	П	№30	08	??	1980	СССР											
0390617652	П	№30	08	??	1980	СССР											
0390617653	П	№30	08	??	1980	СССР											
0390617654	П	№30	08	??	1980	СССР											
0390617666	П	№30	08	??	1980	СССР											
0390617668	П	№30	08	??	1980	СССР											
0390617669	П	№30	08	??	1980	СССР											
0390617670	П	№30	09	??	29.08.80	СССР	23	191-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390617687	П	№30	09	??	30.08.80	СССР	59	765-й ИАП, 681-й ИАП, 683-й ИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390617688	П	№30	09	??	1980	СССР											
0390617691	П	№30	09	??	1980	СССР											
0390617695	П	№30	09	??	1980	СССР	65										
0390617696	П	№30	09	??	1980	СССР											
0390617698	П	№30	09	??	12.09.80	СССР	87	765-й ИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390617699	П	№30	09	??	1980	СССР											
0390617845	П	№30	09	??	1980	СССР											
0390617850	П	№30	10	??	1980	СССР											
0390617851	П	№30	10	??	1980	СССР											
0390617863	П	№30	10	??	25.09.80	СССР	83	100? 191-й ИАП, 765-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390617869	П	№30	10	08	1980	СССР	85	805-й АРЗ Украина, Днепропетровск 96г									
0390617870	П	№30	10	09	1980	СССР											
0390617871	П	№30	10	10	1980	СССР											
0390617872	П	№30	10	11	1980	СССР											
0390617884	П	№30	11	??	1980	СССР											
0390617886	П	№30	11	??	04.11.80	СССР	94	415-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390617890	П	№30	11	??	1980	СССР											
0390617892	П	№30	11	??	22.11.80	СССР	05	683-й ИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390617894	П	№30	11	??	1980	СССР		683-й ИАП									
0390617896	П	№30	11	??	1980	СССР		683-й ИАП									
0390617898	П	№30	11	??	1980	СССР											
0390617955	П	№30	11	??	1980	СССР											
0390617956	П	№30	11	??	1980	СССР											
0390617959	П	№30	11	??	26.11.80	СССР	37	765-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390617960	П	№30	12	??	1980	СССР											
0390617963	П	№30	12	??	1980	СССР		683-й ИАП									
0390617970	П	№30	12	??	1980	СССР											
0390617973	П	№30	12	??	28.11.80	СССР	69	765-й ИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390617976	П	№30	12	??	17.03.81	СССР	65	683-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390617982	П	№30	12	??	20.12.80	СССР	77	765-й ИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390617983	П	№30	12	??	1980	СССР											
0390617984	П	№30	12	??	1980	СССР											
0390617993	П/ПД	№30	12	??	27.02.81	СССР		683-й ИАП, доработан до 23-16 24.10.83 на зав. №30									
0390617994	П	№30	12	??	27.12.80	СССР	62	765-й ИАП, 683-й ИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390617997	П	№30	12	??	1981	СССР											
0390618002	П	№30	13	??	17.02.81	СССР		683-й ИАП									
0390618011	П	№30	13	??	02.81	СССР		4020 БРС									
0390618014	П	№30	13	??	17.02.81	СССР											
0390618015	П	№30	13	??	02.81	СССР		4020 БРС									
0390618018	П	№30	13	??	08.02.81	СССР	03	683-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390618019	П	№30	13	??	09.01.81	СССР	12	683-й ИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390618020	П	№30	13	??	1981	СССР											
0390618300	П	№30	13	??	04.02.81	СССР	29	683-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390618304	П	№30	13	??	19.03.81	СССР	55	683-й ИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390618305	П	№30	13	??	1981	СССР											
0390618310	П	№30	14	??	28.01.81	СССР	73	393-й ГвИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390618320	П	№30	14	??	1981	СССР											
0390618321	П	№30	14	??	24.02.81	СССР	107	393-й ГвИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390618322	П	№30	14	??	1981	СССР		Ставропольское ВВАИУ									
0390618325?	П	№30	14	??	1981	СССР		4020 БРС									
0390618326	П	№30	14	??	13.03.81	СССР	111	393-й ГвИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390618335	П	№30	14	??	29.03.81	СССР	95	393-й ГвИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390618337	П	№30	14	??	28.03.81	СССР	25	393-й ГвИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390618339	П	№30	14	??	29.03.81	СССР	97	393-й ГвИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390618341	П	№30	14	??	1981	СССР	96	415-й ИАП									
0390618344	П	№30	14	??	18.04.81	СССР	45	393-й ГвИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390618345	П	№30	14	??	04.81	СССР	30	393-й ГвИАП									
0390618349	П	№30	14	??	18.04.81	СССР	99	393-й ГвИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390618650	П	№30	15	??	25.04.81	СССР	26	393-й ГвИАП, 218-й УАП бн 81, 4020 БРС									
0390618651	П	№30	15	??	23.04.81	СССР	31	393-й ГвИАП, 218-й УАП бн 41, 4020 БРС									
0390618652	П	№30	15	??	28.04.81	СССР	115	393-й ГвИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390618653	П	№30	15	??	1981	СССР	48	713-й ИАП									
0390618655	П	№30	15	??	1981	СССР		713-й ИАП									
0390618660	П	№30	15	??	15.05.81	СССР	75	393-й ГвИАП, 765-й ИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390618667	П	№30	15	??	15.05.81	СССР	119	393-й ГвИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390618668	П	№30	15	??	19.05.81	СССР											
0390618670	П	№30	15	??	1981	СССР	23	415-й ИАП 									
0390618676	П	№30	15	??	1981	СССР		415-й ИАП 									
0390618679	П	№30	15	??	1981	СССР											
0390618681	П	№30	15	??	1981	СССР											
0390618683	П	№30	15	??	1981	СССР											
0390618687	П	№30	15	17	28.07.81	СССР	61	472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390618689	П	№30	15	18	1981	СССР											
0390618690	П	№30	15	19	1981	СССР	71	805-й АРЗ Украина, Днепропетровск 96г или 1518									
0390618696	П	№30	16	??	1981	СССР											
0390318715	П	№30	16	??	1981	СССР	15										
0390618910	П	№30	16	??	1981	СССР											
0390618914	П	№30	16	??	1981	СССР		C-17 с этого номера									
0390618917	П	№30	16	??	1981	СССР											
0390618922	П	№30	16	??	1981	СССР											
0390618927	П	№30	17	??	1981	СССР											
0390618928	П	№30	17	??	1981	СССР											
0390618930	П	№30	17	??	1981	СССР											
0390618932	П	№30	17	??	1981	СССР											
0390618940	П	№30	17	??	1981	СССР		музей ПВО									
0390619057	П	№30	17	??	1982	СССР											
0390619068	П	№30	17	??	1982	СССР											
0390619070	П	№30	17	??	1982	СССР											
0390619072	П	№30	17	??	1982	СССР											
0390619074	П	№30	17	??	1982	СССР											
0390619076	П	№30	17	??	1982	СССР											
0390619079	П	№30	17	??	25.06.82	СССР	01	681-й ИАП, 683-й ИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390619082	П	№30	17	??	1982	СССР											
0390619087	П	№30	17	??	1982	СССР											
0390619092	П	№30	17	??	1982	СССР											
0390619093	П	№30	18	??	1982	СССР											
0390619094	П	№30	18	??	1982	СССР											
0390619096	П	№30	18	??	1982	СССР											
0390619098	П	№30	18	??	1982	СССР											
0390619099	П	№30	18	??	30.06.82	СССР	66	681-й ИАП, 683-й ИАП									
0390619374	П	№30	18	??	1982	СССР											
0390619376	П	№30	18	??	30.06.82	СССР	68	681-й ИАП, 683-й ИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390619380	П	№30	18	??	1982	СССР											
0390619381	П	№30	18	??	1982	СССР											
0390619382	П	№30	18	??	1982	СССР											
0390619384	П	№30	18	??	1982	СССР											
0390619389	П	№30	18	??	1982	СССР											
0390619393	П	№30	18	??	24.09.82	СССР	43	28-й ГвИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390619395	П	№30	18	??	1982	СССР											
0390619397	П	№30	18	??	1982	СССР											
0390619398	П	№30	18	??	26.09.82	СССР	33	28-й ГвИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390619399	П	№30	18	??	24.09.82	СССР	40	28-й ГвИАП, 415-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390619653	П	№30	19	??	30.09.82	СССР	09	28-й ГвИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390619655	П	№30	19	??	28.09.82	СССР	31	28-й ГвИАП, 415-й ИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0390619657	П	№30	19	??	26.09.82	СССР	11	28-й ГвИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0390619659	П	№30	19	??	1982	СССР											
0390619660	П	№30	19	??	1982	СССР											
0390619670	П	№30	19	??	1983	СССР											
0390619674	П	№30	19	??	1983	СССР											
0390619676	П	№30	19	??	1983	СССР											
0390619679	П	№30	19	??	1983	СССР											
0390619687	П	№30	20	0?	1983	СССР											
0390619688	П	№30	20	0?	1983	СССР											
0390619695	П	№30	20	0?	1983	СССР											
0390619697	П	№30	20	0?	1983	СССР	27	415-й ГвИАП 									
2960619698	П	№30	20	0?	11.03.83	СССР	15	28-й ГвИАП, 415-й ИАП, 218-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
2960619700	П	№30	20	0?	11.03.83	СССР	91	28-й ГвИАП, 415-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
2960619745	П	№30	20	1?	1983	СССР											
2960619751	П	№30	20	1?	16.03.83	СССР	42	28-й ГвИАП, 415-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП бн 92, 4020 БРС									
2960619756	П	№30	20	1?	1983	СССР											
2960619757	П	№30	20	1?	29.03.83	СССР	71	28-й ГвИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
2960619762	П	№30	20	1?	1983	СССР											
2960619763	П	№30	20	1?	31.03.83	СССР	95	28-й ГвИАП, 415-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
2960619764	П	№30	20	??	29.03.83	СССР	41	28-й ГвИАП, 415-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
2960619770	П	№30	21	0?	30.12.83	СССР	06	потом 412-й ИАП									
2960619798	П	№30	21	20	1983	СССР		документ									
2960619805	П	№30	22	01	1983	СССР											


	П	№30			1978	СССР	21	393-й ГвИАП Астрахань
	П	№30			1978	СССР	23	393-й ГвИАП Астрахань
	П	№30			1978	СССР	24	393-й ГвИАП Астрахань
	П	№30			1978	СССР	28	393-й ГвИАП Астрахань
	П	№30			1978	СССР	32	393-й ГвИАП Астрахань

----------


## lindr

Б и БН

Зав номер | Модификация | Завод | Серия | № в серии	| Дата выпуска	| Эксплуатант | БН | Примечания

	32-24/1	ММЗ Зенит			20.08.70г	СССР	321	Прототип
	32-24/2	ММЗ Зенит				СССР	322	Прототип
	32-24/3	ММЗ Зенит				СССР	323	Прототип, "Прожектор"
	32-24/4	ММЗ Зенит				СССР	324	Прототип, "Прожектор"

242002316	Б	№30	23	16	1972	СССР											
242002317	Б	№30	23	17	1972	СССР											
242002416	Б	№30	24	16	1972	СССР	01?	722-й АПИБ, 58-й АПИБ бн 26									
242002417	Б	№30	24	17	1972	СССР	02?	722-й АПИБ, 58-й АПИБ бн 27									
242002418	Б	№30	24	18	1972	СССР	03?	722-й АПИБ, 58-й АПИБ бн 28									
242002419	Б	№30	24	19	1972	СССР	04?	722-й АПИБ, 58-й АПИБ бн 29									
242002420	Б	№30	24	20	1972	СССР	05?	722-й АПИБ, 58-й АПИБ бн 30?									
242002516	Б	№30	25	16	1972	СССР	06?	722-й АПИБ, 58-й АПИБ бн 31 Ангарск									
242002517	Б	№30	25	17	1972	СССР	07	722-й АПИБ, 58-й АПИБ бн 32 									
242002518	Б	№30	25	18	1972	СССР	09	722-й АПИБ авария 24.04.73									
242002519	Б	№30	25	19	1972	СССР	08?	722-й АПИБ, 58-й АПИБ бн 33									
242002520	Б	№30	25	20	1972	СССР	10?	722-й АПИБ, 58-й АПИБ бн 34									
242002616	Б	№30	26	16	1972	СССР											
242002617	Б	№30	26	17	1972	СССР											
242002618	Б	№30	26	18	1972	СССР											
242002619	Б	№30	26	19	1972	СССР											
242002620	Б	№30	26	20	1972	СССР											
242002716	Б	№30	27	16	1972	СССР											
242002717	Б	№30	27	17	1972	СССР											
242002718	Б	№30	27	18	1972	СССР	11	58-й АПИБ, Домна									
243002719	Б	№30	27	19	1973	СССР	26	МАИ									
243002720	Б	№30	27	20	1973	СССР											
243002816	Б	№30	28	16	1973	СССР											
243002817	Б	№30	28	17	1973	СССР											
243002818	Б	№30	28	18	1973	СССР											
243002819	Б	№30	28	19	1973	СССР											
243002820	Б	№30	28	20	1973	СССР											
243002916	Б	№30	29	16	1973	СССР		опытный МиГ-23БН									
243002917	Б	№30	29	17	1973	СССР	11?										
243002918	Б	№30	29	18	1973	СССР	12?										
243002919	Б	№30	29	19	1973	СССР	14?										
243002920	Б	№30	29	20	1973	СССР	15?										
243003016	Б	№30	30	16	1973	СССР	16	переделан на Р-29-Б-300 Казань									
243003017	Б	№30	30	17	1973	СССР	17?										
243003018	Б	№30	30	18	1973	СССР	18?										
243003019	Б	№30	30	19	1973	СССР	19?										
243003020	Б	№30	30	20	1973	СССР	20?										
243003116	Б	№30	31	16	1973	СССР	21?										
243003117	Б	№30	31	17	1973	СССР	22?										
243003118	Б	№30	31	18	1973	СССР											
243003119	Б	№30	31	19	1973	СССР											
243003120	Б	№30	31	20	1973	СССР											
243003216	Б	№30	32	16	1973	СССР											
243003217	Б	№30	32	17	1973	СССР											
243003218	Б	№30	32	18	1973	СССР											
243003219	Б	№30	32	19	1973	СССР											
243003220	Б	№30	32	20	1973	СССР											
243003316	Б	№30	33	16	1973	СССР											
243003317	Б	№30	33	17	1973	СССР		последний МиГ-23Б																	

	Б	№30				СССР		58-й АПИБ авария 26.03.76
	Б	№30				СССР		58-й АПИБ авария 27.05.77
	Б	№30				СССР		58-й АПИБ потерян 21.03.78
	Б	№30				СССР		58-й АПИБ потерян 20.02.81
	Б	№30				СССР		58-й АПИБ потерян 04.10.81

323003321	БН	№30	33	21	1974	СССР		первый МиГ-23БН, Х-25 "Прожектор"									
323003322	БН	№30	33	22	1974	СССР											
323003323	БН	№30	33	23	1974	СССР											
323003324	БН	№30	33	24	1974	СССР											
323003325	БН	№30	33	25	1974	СССР											
323003421	БН	№30	34	21	1974	СССР											
323003422	БН	№30	34	22	1974	СССР											
323003423	БН	№30	34	23	1974	СССР											
323003424	БН	№30	34	24	1974	СССР											
323003425	БН	№30	34	25	1974	СССР											
323003521	БН	№30	35	21	1974	Сирия	1650	17.AB									
323003522	БН	№30	35	22	1974	Сирия	1651										
323003523	БН	№30	35	23	1974	Сирия	1652										
323003524	БН	№30	35	24	1974	Сирия	1653										
323003525	БН	№30	35	25	1974	Сирия	1654										
323003621	БН	№30	36	21	1974	Сирия	1655	17.AB									
323003622	БН	№30	36	22	1974	Сирия	1656										
323003623	БН	№30	36	23	1974	Сирия	1657										
323003624	БН	№30	36	24	1974	Сирия	1658										
323003625	БН	№30	36	25	1974	Сирия	1659										
323003721	БН	№30	37	21	1974	СССР											
323003722	БН	№30	37	22	1974	СССР											
323003723	БН	№30	37	23	1974	СССР											
323003724	БН	№30	37	24	1974	СССР											
323003725	БН	№30	37	25	1974	СССР											
323003821	БН	№30	38	21	1974	СССР											
323003822	БН	№30	38	22	1974	СССР											
323003823	БН	№30	38	23	1974	СССР											
323003824	БН	№30	38	24	1974	СССР											
323003825	БН	№30	38	25	1974	СССР											
323003921	БН	№30	39	21	1974	Сирия	1660										
323003922	БН	№30	39	22	1974	Сирия	1661	17.AB									
323003923	БН	№30	39	23	1974	Сирия	1662										
323003924	БН	№30	39	24	1974	Ирак	14**										
323003925	БН	№30	39	25	1974	Ирак	14**										
323004021	БН	№30	40	21	1974	Ирак	14**										
323004022	БН	№30	40	22	1974	Ирак	14**										
323004023	БН	№30	40	23	1974	Ирак	14**										
323004024	БН	№30	40	24	1974	Ирак	14**										
323004025	БН	№30	40	25	1974	Ирак	14**										
323004121	БН	№30	41	21	1974	Ирак	14**										
323004122	БН	№30	41	22	1974	Ирак	14**										
323004123	БН	№30	41	23	1974	Ирак	14**										
323004124	БН	№30	41	24	1974	Ирак	14**										
323004125	БН	№30	41	25	1974	Ирак	14**										
323004221	БН	№30	42	21	1974	Ирак	14**										
323004222	БН	№30	42	22	1974	Ирак	14**										
323004223	БН	№30	42	23	1974	Ирак	14**										
323004224	БН	№30	42	24	1974	Ирак	14**										
323004225	БН	№30	42	25	1974	Ирак	14**										
324004321	БН	№30	43	21	1974	Египет	9001?										
324004322	БН	№30	43	22	1974	Египет	9002?										
324004323	БН	№30	43	23	1974	Египет	9003?										
324004324	БН	№30	43	24	1974	Египет	9004?										
324004325	БН	№30	43	25	1974	Египет	9005?	США 19?									
324004421	БН	№30	44	21	1974	Египет	9006?	1974									
324004422	БН	№30	44	22	1974	Египет	9007?	США 22? потерян 28.08.87									
324004423	БН	№30	44	23	1974	Египет	9008?										
324004424	БН	№30	44	24	1974	Египет	9009?										
324004425	БН	№30	44	25	1974	Египет	9010?										
324004521	БН	№30	45	21	1974	Египет	9011?										
324004522	БН	№30	45	22	1974	Египет	9012?										
324004523	БН	№30	45	23	1974	Египет	9013?										
324004524	БН	№30	45	24	1974	Египет	9014?										
324004525	БН	№30	45	25	1974	Египет	9015?										
324004621	БН	№30	46	21	1974	Египет	9016?										
324004622	БН	№30	46	22	1974	Египет	9017	1974									
324004623	БН	№30	46	23	1974	Египет	9018?										
324004624	БН	№30	46	24	1974	Египет	9019?										
324004625	БН	№30	46	25	1974	Египет	9020?																					

	БН	№30				Египет	9017	1974

039320190?	БН	№30	47	??		СССР	141?										
039320190?	БН	№30	47	??		СССР	143?										
039320190?	БН	№30	47	??		СССР	145?										
0393201904	БН	№30	47	??		СССР	47	Самара									
039320191?	БН	№30	47	??		СССР	149?										
039320191?	БН	№30	47	??		СССР	151?										
039320191?	БН	№30	47	??		СССР	153?										
039320191?	БН	№30	47	??		СССР	155?										
039320191?	БН	№30	47	??		СССР	157?										
039320192?	БН	№30	47	??		СССР	159?										
039320200?	БН	№30	48	??		СССР	161?										
039320200?	БН	№30	48	??		СССР	163?										
0393202006	БН	№30	48	??		СССР	165	Самара									
039320200?	БН	№30	48	??		СССР											
039320201?	БН	№30	48	??		СССР											
039320201?	БН	№30	48	??		СССР											
039320201?	БН	№30	48	??		СССР											
039320201?	БН	№30	48	??		СССР											
039320201?	БН	№30	48	??		СССР											
039320202?	БН	№30	48	??		СССР											
039320202?	БН	№30	49	??		СССР											
039320202?	БН	№30	49	??		СССР											
039320202?	БН	№30	49	??		СССР											
039320203?	БН	№30	49	??		СССР											
039320203?	БН	№30	49	??		СССР											
039320203?	БН	№30	49	??		СССР											
039320203?	БН	№30	49	??		СССР											
039320203?	БН	№30	49	??		СССР											
039320204?	БН	№30	49	??		СССР											
039320204?	БН	№30	49	??		СССР											
039320204?	БН	№30	50	??													
039320205?	БН	№30	50	??													
0393202201	БН	№30	50	??		СССР		з/ч									
039320220?	БН	№30	50	??	1975	Ирак	14??	29sq									
039320250?	БН	№30	50	??	1975	Ирак	14??	29sq									
039320250?	БН	№30	50	??	1975	Ирак	1427	29sq									
039320250?	БН	№30	50	??	1975	Ирак	1428	29sq									
039320250?	БН	№30	50	??	1975	Ирак	14??	29sq потерян 1979									
039320250?	БН	№30	50	??	1975	Ирак	14??	29sq сбит 23.09.80									
039320251?	БН	№30	50	??	1975	Ирак	23056	без СПС-141 фото									
039320251?	БН	№30	51	??	1975	Ирак	23070	AIA Talib Уничтожен на земле 1991									
039320251?	БН	№30	51	??	1975	Ирак	23072										
039320251?	БН	№30	51	??	1975	Ирак	23081										
039320251?	БН	№30	51	??	1975	Ирак	23086										
039320252?	БН	№30	51	??	1975	Ирак		49sq									
039320252?	БН	№30	51	??	1976	Ирак		49sq									
0393202525	БН	№30	51	??	1976	Ирак		49sq									
039320252?	БН	№30	51	??	1976	Ирак	1618	49sq									
039320252?	БН	№30	51	??	1976	Ирак		49sq									
039320253?	БН	№30	51	??	1976	Ирак		49sq									
039320253?	БН	№30	52	??	1976	Ирак		49sq									
039320253?	БН	№30	52	??	1976	Ирак		49sq сбит 09.80									
039320253?	БН	№30	52	??	1976	Ирак		49sq сбит 09.80									
039320253?	БН	№30	52	??	1976	Ирак		49sq сбит 09.80									
039320254?	БН	№30	52	??	1976	Ирак		Bakr									
039320254?	БН	№30	52	??	1976	Ирак											
0393202545	БН	№30	52	??	1976	Ирак											
039320254?	БН	№30	52	??	1976	Ирак											
0393202549	БН	№30	52	??	1976	Ливия	549																			
039320577?	БН	№30	52	??	1976	Ливия											
039320577?	БН	№30	53	??	1976	Ливия											
039320577?	БН	№30	53	??	1976	Ливия											
0393205779	БН	№30	53	??	1976	Ливия	5779										
039320578?	БН	№30	53	??	1976	Ливия											
039320578?	БН	№30	53	??	1976	Ливия											
039320578?	БН	№30	53	??	1976	Ливия											
039320578?	БН	№30	53	??	1976	Ливия											
0393205789	БН	№30	53	??	1976	Ливия	5789	1124sq									
0393206992	БН	№30	53	??	1976	Ливия	6992	1124sq									
039320????	БН	№30	53	??	1976	Эфиопия	ER-91	Эритрея без СПС-141									
039320????	БН	№30	54	??	1976	Эфиопия	1251	Война 1998-2000									
039320????	БН	№30	54	??	1976	Эфиопия	1256										
039320????	БН	№30	54	??	1976	Эфиопия	1257	без СПС-141									
039320????	БН	№30	54	??	1976	Эфиопия	1258	фото 1980									
039320????	БН	№30	54	??	1976	Эфиопия	1259	фото 1980									
039320????	БН	№30	54	??	1976	Эфиопия	1260										
039320????	БН	№30	54	??	1976	Эфиопия	1261	фото 1980									
039320????	БН	№30	54	??	1976	Эфиопия	1264	Разрушен									
039320????	БН	№30	54	??	1976	Эфиопия	1265	1983									
039320????	БН	№30	54	??	1976	Эфиопия	1266	без СПС-141									
039320????	БН	№30	55	??	1976	Эфиопия	1267	Разрушен									
039320????	БН	№30	55	??	1976	Эфиопия	1269	ремонт 2014									
039320????	БН	№30	55	??	1976	Эфиопия	1270	без СПС-141, 05.91 Джибутти, Война 1998-2000									
0393207556	БН	№30	55	??	1976	Эфиопия		модернизация БВП									
	0393208351	БН	№30	55	45	1976	Ливия	8351	ПНС									
039320835?	БН	№30	55	46	1976	Ливия	835*										
039320835?	БН	№30	55	47	1976	Ливия	835*										
039320835?	БН	№30	55	48	1976	Ливия	835*										
039320835?	БН	№30	55	49	1976	Ливия	835*										
039320836?	БН	№30	55	50	1976	Ливия	836*										
0393208363	БН	№30	56	41	1976	Ливия	8363	Labraq ПНС									
039320836?	БН	№30	56	42	1976	Ливия	836*										
039320836?	БН	№30	56	43	1976	Ливия	836*										
0393208370	БН	№30	56	44	1976	Болгария	70	25.ИБАП 									
0393208375	БН	№30	56	45	1976	Болгария	75	25.ИБАП 									
0393208379	БН	№30	56	46	1976	Болгария	79	25.ИБАП 									
0393208391	БН	№30	56	47	1976	Болгария	91	25.ИБАП 									
0393208393	БН	№30	56	48	1976	Болгария	93	25.ИБАП  потерян 19.08.86									
0393208400	БН	№30	56	49	1976	Болгария	90	25.ИБАП 									
0393208751	БН	№30	56	50	1976	Болгария	51	25.ИБАП 									
039320875?	БН	№30	57	41	1976	Ливия											
03932087??	БН	№30	57	42	1976	Ливия											
039320876?	БН	№30	57	43	1976	Ливия											
039320876?	БН	№30	57	44	1976	Ливия											
0393208772	БН	№30	57	45	1976	Ливия	8772	ПНС									
039320896?	БН	№30	57	46	05.77	Алжир	347	28sq FM-47									
039320896?	БН	№30	57	47	05.77	Алжир	357	28sq FM-57 без СПС-141									
039320896?	БН	№30	57	48	05.77	Алжир		28sq									
039320896?	БН	№30	57	49	05.77	Алжир		28sq									
039320897?	БН	№30	57	50	05.77	Алжир		28sq									
039320897?	БН	№30	58	41	05.77	Алжир		28sq									
039320897?	БН	№30	58	42	05.77	Алжир		28sq									
039320897?	БН	№30	58	43	05.77	Алжир		28sq									
039320897?	БН	№30	58	44	05.77	Алжир		28sq									
039320898?	БН	№30	58	45	05.77	Алжир	370	28sq FM-70									
039320898?	БН	№30	58	46	05.77	Алжир		28sq									
0393208985	БН	№30	58	47	05.77	Ливия	8985	штанга дозаправки ПНС									
03932089??	БН	№30	58	48	05.77	Ливия											
039320910?	БН	№30	58	49	05.77	Ливия	910*										
0393209103	БН	№30	58	50	05.77	Ливия	9103										
039320910?	БН	№30	59	41	05.77	Ливия	910*										
039320910?	БН	№30	59	42	05.77	Ливия	910*										
039320910?	БН	№30	59	43	05.77	Ливия	910*										
039320911?	БН	№30	59	44	05.77	Ливия	911*										
039320911?	БН	№30	59	45	05.77	Ливия	911*										
039320911?	БН	№30	59	46	05.77	Ливия	911*										
039320911?	БН	№30	59	47	05.77	Ливия	911*										
0393209119	БН	№30	59	48	05.77	Ливия	9119	ПНС									
0393209120	БН	№30	59	49	1977	Куба	710										
0393209121	БН	№30	59	50	1977	Куба	711	Куба, Гавана									
039320912?	БН	№30	60	41	1977	Куба	712										
039320912?	БН	№30	60	42	1977	Куба	714										
039320912?	БН	№30	60	43	1977	Куба	715										
039320912?	БН	№30	60	44	1977	Куба	716										
03932091??	БН	№30	60	45	1977	Куба	717	Куба, Гавана									
03932091??	БН	№30	60	46	1977	Куба	718										
039320913?	БН	№30	60	47	1977	Куба	719										
039320913?	БН	№30	60	48	1977	Куба	720										
039320913?	БН	№30	60	49	1977	Куба	721										
039320913?	БН	№30	60	50	1977	Куба	722										
0393209138	БН	№30	61	41	30.11.77	ЧССР	9138	28.SBOLP потерян 28.08.84									
0393209139	БН	№30	61	42	30.11.77	ЧССР	9139	28.SBOLP   									
0393209140	БН	№30	61	43	06.12.77	ЧССР	9140	28.SBOLP потерян 28.08.84									
0393209142	БН	№30	61	44	31.01.78	ЧССР	9142	28.SBOLP   									
039320914?	БН	№30	61	45	1977												
039320914?	БН	№30	61	46	1977												
0393209211	БН	№30	61	47	1977			Усиленная конструкция									
039320922?	БН	№30	61	48	1977												
039320922?	БН	№30	61	49	1977												
039320922?	БН	№30	61	50	1977												
039320922?	БН	№30	62	41	1977												
039320923?	БН	№30	62	42	1977												
039320923?	БН	№30	62	43	1977												
039320923?	БН	№30	62	44	1977												
039320923?	БН	№30	62	45	1977												
039320923?	БН	№30	62	46	1977												
039320924?	БН	№30	62	47	1977												
039320924?	БН	№30	62	48	1977												
039320924?	БН	№30	62	49	1977												
039320924?	БН	№30	62	50	1977												
039320924?	БН	№30	63	41	1977												
039320935?	БН	№30	63	42	1977												
039320935?	БН	№30	63	43	1977												
0393209355	БН	№30	63	44	1977	Болгария	55	25.ИБАП 									
0393209356	БН	№30	63	45	1977	Болгария	56	25.ИБАП 									
0393209357	БН	№30	63	46	1977	Болгария	57	25.ИБАП 									
0393209358	БН	№30	63	47	1977	Болгария	58	25.ИБАП 									
0393209365	БН	№30	63	48	1977	Болгария	65	25.ИБАП 									
0393209366	БН	№30	63	49	1977	Болгария	66	25.ИБАП 									
0393209367	БН	№30	63	50	1977	Болгария	67	25.ИБАП 									
039320936?	БН	№30	64	41	1978												
039320950?	БН	№30	64	42	1978												
039320950?	БН	№30	64	43	1978	Алжир		28sq									
039320950?	БН	№30	64	44	1978	Алжир	372	28sq FM-72 без СПС-141									
039320950?	БН	№30	64	45	1978	Алжир	383	28sq FM-83 без СПС-141									
039320950?	БН	№30	64	46	1978	Алжир	388	28sq FM-88									
039320951?	БН	№30	64	47	1978	Алжир	389	28sq FM-89									
039320951?	БН	№30	64	48	1978	Алжир	390	28sq FM-90									
039320951?	БН	№30	64	49	1978	Алжир	392	28sq FM-92									
039320951?	БН	№30	64	50	1978	Алжир	394	28sq FM-94 без СПС-141									
039320951?	БН	№30	65	41	1978	Алжир	397	28sq FM-97 без СПС-141									
0393209520	БН	№30	65	42	1978	Болгария	20	25.ИБАП 									
0393209521	БН	№30	65	43	1978	Болгария	21	25.ИБАП 									
0393209522	БН	№30	65	44	1978	Болгария	22	25.ИБАП потерян 17.07.90									
0393209523	БН	№30	65	45	1978	Болгария	23	25.ИБАП 									
0393209530	БН	№30	65	46	1978	Болгария	30	25.ИБАП 									
0393209531	БН	№30	65	47	1978	Болгария	31	25.ИБАП 									
0393209536	БН	№30	65	48	1978	Болгария	36	25.ИБАП 									
0393209537	БН	№30	65	49	1978	Болгария	37	25.ИБАП 									
0393209538	БН	№30	65	50	1978	Болгария	38	25.ИБАП  потерян 13.10.89									
0393209539	БН	№30	66	41	1978	Болгария	39	25.ИБАП  потерян 07.08.84									
0393209545	БН	№30	66	42	05.03.79	ЧССР	9545	28.SBOLP   									
0393209548	БН	№30	66	43	17.03.79	ЧССР	9548	28.SBOLP   									
0393209549	БН	№30	66	44	17.03.79	ЧССР	9549	28.SBOLP   									
0393209550	БН	№30	66	45	05.03.79	ЧССР	9550	28.SBOLP   									
0393211080	БН	№30	66	46	11.03.79	ЧССР	1080	28.SBOLP   									
0393211083	БН	№30	66	47	17.03.79	ЧССР	1083	28.SBOLP   									
0393211085	БН	№30	66	48	07.79	ГДР	689	JBG 37 20+38									
0393211087	БН	№30	66	49	07.79	ГДР	690	JBG 37 20+39									
0393211088	БН	№30	66	50	07.79	ГДР	691	JBG 37 20+40									
0393214101	БН	№30	67	41	07.79	ГДР	692	JBG 37 20+41									
039321410?	БН	№30	67	42	02.79	Сирия	1663										
039321410?	БН	№30	67	43	1979	Сирия	1664										
039321410?	БН	№30	67	44	1979	Сирия	1665	17.AB сбит 25.06.14									
039321411?	БН	№30	67	45	1979	Сирия	1666										
039321411?	БН	№30	67	46	1979	Сирия	1667										
039321411?	БН	№30	67	47	1979	Сирия	1668										
039321411?	БН	№30	67	48	1979	Сирия	1669										
039321411?	БН	№30	67	49	1979	Сирия	1670										
039321412?	БН	№30	67	50	1979	Сирия	1671										
039321412?	БН	№30	68	41	1979	Сирия	1672										
039321412?	БН	№30	68	42	1979	Сирия	1673	17.AB сбит 05.10.12									
039321412?	БН	№30	68	43	06.79	Ливия		1124sq									
039321412?	БН	№30	68	44	06.79	Ливия		1124sq									
039321413?	БН	№30	68	45	06.79	Ливия		1124sq									
039321413?	БН	№30	68	46	06.79	Ливия		1124sq									
0393214136	БН	№30	68	47	06.79	Ливия	4136	1124sq ПНС штанга дозаправки									
0393214137	БН	№30	68	48	06.79	Ливия	4137	1124sq									
039321413?	БН	№30	68	49	1979	Сирия	1674										
039321414?	БН	№30	68	50	1979	Сирия	1675										
039321414?	БН	№30	69	41	1979	Сирия	1676										
039321414?	БН	№30	69	42	1979	Сирия	1677										
039321414?	БН	№30	69	43	1979	Сирия	1678										
039321414?	БН	№30	69	44	10.79	Сирия	1679										
039321415?	БН	№30	69	45	1979	СССР?											
0393214???	БН	№30	69	46	1979	СССР?											
0393214???	БН	№30	69	47	1979	СССР?											
0393214???	БН	№30	69	48	1979	СССР?											
0393214???	БН	№30	69	49	1979	СССР?											
0393214???	БН	№30	69	50	1979	СССР?											
0393214???	БН	№30	70	41	1979	СССР?											
0393214???	БН	№30	70	42	1979	СССР?											
039321420?	БН	№30	70	43	1979	СССР?											
039321420?	БН	№30	70	44	1979	СССР?											
039321420?	БН	№30	70	45	1979	СССР?											
039321420?	БН	№30	70	46	1979	СССР?											
039321420?	БН	№30	70	47	1979	Ирак	23104										
0393214210	БН	№30	70	48	02.80	ГДР	694	JBG 37 20+42									
0393214211	БН	№30	70	49	01.80	ГДР	695	JBG 37 20+43									
0393214212	БН	№30	70	50	01.80	ГДР	696	JBG 37 20+44									
0393214213	БН	№30	71	41	01.80	ГДР	697	JBG 37 20+45									
0393214214	БН	№30	71	42	26.03.80	ГДР	698	JBG 37 20+46									
0393214216	БН	№30	71	43	26.03.80	ГДР	699	JBG 37 потерян 29.07.82									
0393214217	БН	№30	71	44	??.03.80	ГДР	701	JBG 37 20+47									
0393214218	БН	№30	71	45	1980	ГДР	702	JBG 37 20+48									
0393214219	БН	№30	71	46	??.03.80	ГДР	705	JBG 37 потерян 05.06.80									
0393214220	БН	№30	71	47	1980	ГДР	707	JBG 37 20+50									
0393214225	БН	№30	71	48	1980	ГДР	710	JBG 37 20+51									
0393215600	БН	№30	71	49	1980	ГДР	712	JBG 37 20+52									
039321560?	БН	№30	71	50	1980	Эфиопия	1271	фото									
039321560?	БН	№30	72	41	1980	Эфиопия	1273										
039321560?	БН	№30	72	42	1980	Эфиопия	1274	83г Эритрея?									
039321560?	БН	№30	72	43	1980	Эфиопия	1275	фото 1980									
0393215607	БН	№30	72	44	12.03.80	Эфиопия	1276	117-й АРЗ Украина, Львов									
0393215608	БН	№30	72	45	25.03.80	Эфиопия	1277	117-й АРЗ Украина, Львов									
0393215609	БН	№30	73	46	25.03.80	Эфиопия	1278	117-й АРЗ Украина, Львов									
039321561?	БН	№30	72	48	1980	Эфиопия	1279										
039321561?	БН	№30	72	47	1980	Эфиопия	1281	фото 1980									
03932156??	БН	№30	72	49	08.80	Сирия	2400	не подтвержден									
03932156??	БН	№30	72	50	08.80	Сирия	2401	не подтвержден									
03932156??	БН	№30	73	41	08.80	Сирия	2402	сбит 06.82									
0393215618	БН	№30	73	42	08.80	Сирия	24??	разобран на з\ч									
039321562?	БН	№30	73	43	08.80	Сирия	2404	не подтвержден									
039321562?	БН	№30	73	44	08.80	Сирия	2405	не подтвержден									
039321562?	БН	№30	73	45	08.80	Сирия	2406										
039321562?	БН	№30	73	46	08.80	Сирия	2407	сбит 06.82									
039321562?	БН	№30	73	47	08.80	Сирия	2408	не подтвержден									
039321565?	БН	№30	73	48	1980	Эфиопия?											
039321565?	БН	№30	73	49	1980	Эфиопия?											
039321565?	БН	№30	73	50	1980	Эфиопия?											
039321566?	БН	№30	74	41	1980	Эфиопия?											
039321566?	БН	№30	74	42	1980	Эфиопия?											
039321566?	БН	№30	74	43	08.80	Сирия	2409	фото 2014									
039321566?	БН	№30	74	44	08.80	Сирия	2410	фото 2016									
039321566?	БН	№30	75	45	08.80	Сирия	2411										
039321567?	БН	№30	74	46	08.80	Сирия	2412										
039321567?	БН	№30	74	47	08.80	Сирия	2413										
039321567?	БН	№30	74	48	08.80	Сирия	2414										
039321567?	БН	№30	74	49	08.80	Сирия	2415										
039321567?	БН	№30	74	50	08.80	Сирия	2416										
0393215683	БН	№30	75	41	08.80	Сирия	2417	последний									
039321568?	БН	№30	75	42	1980	Индия	SM201	10sq, 220sq Kapurthala									
039321568?	БН	№30	75	43	1980	Индия	SM202	10sq									
039321568?	БН	№30	75	44	1980	Индия	SM203	10sq									
039321568?	БН	№30	75	45	1980	Индия	SM204	10sq									
039321568?	БН	№30	75	46	1980	Индия	SM205	10sq									
039321569?	БН	№30	75	47	1980	Индия	SM206	10sq									
039321569?	БН	№30	75	48	1980	Индия	SM207	10sq									
039321569?	БН	№30	75	49	1980	Индия	SM208	10sq									
039321569?	БН	№30	75	50	1980	Индия	SM209	10sq									
039321569?	БН	№30	76	41	1980	Индия	SM210	10sq									
039321570?	БН	№30	76	42	1980	Индия	SM211	10sq									
039321570?	БН	№30	76	43	1980	Индия	SM212	10sq									
039321570?	БН	№30	76	44	1980	Индия	SM213	10sq									
039321570?	БН	№30	76	45	1980	Индия	SM214	10sq									
03932157??	БН	№30	76	46	1980	Индия	SM215	10sq									
0393215711	БН	№30	76	47	1980	Индия	SM216	10sq									
039321571?	БН	№30	76	48	1980	Индия	SM217	10sq									
039321571?	БН	№30	76	49	1980	Индия	SM218	10sq									
039321571?	БН	№30	76	50	1980	Индия	SM219										
0393215721	БН	№30	77	41	1981	ГДР	715	JBG 37 20+53									
0393215729	БН	№30	77	42	03.81	ГДР	718	JBG 37 20+54									
0393215730	БН	№30	77	43	??.03.81	ГДР	719	JBG 37 потерян 11.06.86									
0393215732	БН	№30	77	44	03.81	ГДР	720	JBG 37 20+55									
0393215733	БН	№30	77	45	19.01.81	ЧССР	5733	28.SBOLP   									
0393215734	БН	№30	77	46	10.02.81	ЧССР	5734	28.SBOLP   									
0393215735	БН	№30	77	47	31.01.81	ЧССР	5735	28.SBOLP   									
0393215739	БН	№30	77	48	28.02.81	ЧССР	5739	28.SBOLP   									
0393215741	БН	№30	77	49	25.02.81	ЧССР	5741	28.SBOLP   									
0393215742	БН	№30	77	50	25.02.81	ЧССР	5742	28.SBOLP   									
0393215744	БН	№30	78	41	25.02.81	ЧССР	5744	28.SBOLP   									
0393215746	БН	№30	78	42	25.02.81	ЧССР	5746	28.SBOLP потерян 15.02.86									
0393215748	БН	№30	78	43	1981	Болгария	48	25.ИБАП									
0393215749	БН	№30	78	44	1981	Болгария	49	25.ИБАП потерян 03.08.94									
0393215750	БН	№30	78	45	1981	Болгария	50	25.ИБАП   									
0393215752	БН	№30	78	46	1981	Болгария	52	25.ИБАП потерян 16.09.86									
0393215753	БН	№30	78	47	1981	Болгария	53	25.ИБАП   									
0393215754	БН	№30	78	48	1981	Болгария	54	25.ИБАП   									
0393215760	БН	№30	78	49	1981	Болгария	60	25.ИБАП   									
0393215761	БН	№30	78	50	1981	Болгария	61	25.ИБАП   									
0393215763	БН	№30	79	41	1981	Болгария	63	25.ИБАП   									
0393215766	БН	№30	79	42	1981	Болгария	06	25.ИБАП   									
0393215777	БН	№30	79	43	1981	Болгария	77	25.ИБАП   									
039321577?	БН	№30	79	44	1981	Индия	SM220										
0393215780	БН	№30	79	45	1981	Болгария	80	25.ИБАП   									
039321578?	БН	№30	79	46	1981	Индия	SM221										
039321578?	БН	№30	79	47	1981	Индия	SM222	220sq									
039321578?	БН	№30	79	48	1981	Индия	SM223										
039321578?	БН	№30	79	49	1981	Индия	SM224										
039321579?	БН	№30	79	50	1981	Индия	SM225										
039321579?	БН	№30	80	41	1981	Индия	SM226	220sq									
039321579?	БН	№30	80	42	1981	Индия	SM227										
039321579?	БН	№30	80	43	1981	Индия	SM228										
039321579?	БН	№30	80	44	1981	Индия	SM229										
039321680?	БН	№30	80	45	1981	Индия	SM230										
039321680?	БН	№30	80	46	1981	Индия	SM231										
039321680?	БН	№30	80	47	1981	Индия	SM232										
039321680?	БН	№30	80	48	1981	Индия	SM233	221sq									
039321680?	БН	№30	80	49	1981	Индия	SM234										
039321681?	БН	№30	80	50	1981	Индия	SM235										
039321681?	БН	№30	81	41	1981	Индия	SM236										
039321681?	БН	№30	81	42	1981	Индия	SM237										
039321681?	БН	№30	81	43	1981	Индия	SM238										
039321681?	БН	№30	81	44	1981	Индия	SM239										
039321682?	БН	№30	81	45	1981	Индия	SM240										
039321682?	БН	№30	81	46	1981	Индия	SM241										
039321682?	БН	№30	81	47	1981	Индия	SM242										
039321682?	БН	№30	81	48	10.81	Алжир		29sq									
039321682?	БН	№30	81	49	10.81	Алжир	FM-13	29sq									
039321683?	БН	№30	81	50	10.81	Алжир	FM-14	29sq									
039321683?	БН	№30	82	41	10.81	Алжир	FM-15	29sq									
039321683?	БН	№30	82	42	10.81	Алжир	FM-16	29sq									
0393216837	БН	№30	82	43	10.81	Алжир	FM-17	29sq									
039321683?	БН	№30	82	44	10.81	Алжир		29sq									
039321684?	БН	№30	82	45	10.81	Алжир		29sq									
039321702?	БН	№30	82	46	10.81	Алжир		29sq									
039321702?	БН	№30	82	47	10.81	Алжир		29sq									
039321702?	БН	№30	82	48	1981	Индия	SM243										
039321702?	БН	№30	82	49	1981	Индия	SM244										
039321702?	БН	№30	82	50	1981	Индия	SM245										
039321703?	БН	№30	83	41	1981	Индия	SM246										
039321703?	БН	№30	83	42	1981	Индия	SM247	221sq									
039321703?	БН	№30	83	43	1981	Индия	SM248	221sq									
039321703?	БН	№30	83	44	1981	Индия	SM249										
0393217040	БН	№30	83	45	1981	Индия	SM250	221sq									
039321704?	БН	№30	83	46	1981	Индия	SM251										
039321704?	БН	№30	83	47	1981	Индия	SM252										
039321704?	БН	№30	83	48	1981	Индия	SM253										
039321704?	БН	№30	83	49	1981	Индия	SM254										
039321705?	БН	№30	83	50	1981	Индия	SM255	10sq									
039321????	БН	№30	84	41	1981	Индия	SM256										
0393219???	БН	№30	84	42	02.82	Ирак	5201?	23151									
0393219???	БН	№30	84	43	02.82	Ирак	5202?										
0393219???	БН	№30	84	44	02.82	Ирак	5203?										
0393219???	БН	№30	84	45	02.82	Ирак	5204?										
0393219???	БН	№30	84	46	02.82	Ирак	5205?										
0393219???	БН	№30	84	47	02.82	Ирак	5206?										
0393219???	БН	№30	84	48	02.82	Ирак	5207?										
0393219???	БН	№30	84	49	02.82	Ирак	5208?										
0393219???	БН	№30	84	50	02.82	Ирак	5209?										
0393219???	БН	№30	85	41	02.82	Ирак	5210?	23160 уничтожен на земле 1991 AIA Talib									
0393219???	БН	№30	85	42	1982	Куба	723										
0393219???	БН	№30	85	43	1982	Куба	724										
0393219???	БН	№30	85	44	1982	Куба	725										
0393219???	БН	№30	85	45	1982	Куба	726										
0393219???	БН	№30	85	46	1982	Куба	727										
0393219???	БН	№30	85	47	1982	Куба	728										
0393219???	БН	№30	85	48	1982	Куба	729										
0393219???	БН	№30	85	49	1982	Куба	730										
0393219???	БН	№30	85	50	1982	Куба	731										
0393219???	БН	№30	86	41	1982	Куба	732										
0393219???	БН	№30	86	42	1982	Куба	733										
039321916?	БН	№30	86	43	1982	Индия	SM257										
039321916?	БН	№30	86	44	1982	Индия	SM258										
039321916?	БН	№30	86	45	1982	Индия	SM259										
0393219174	БН	№30	86	46	1982	Индия	SM260										
039321917?	БН	№30	86	47	1982	Индия	SM261	потерян 12.03.01									
039321917?	БН	№30	86	48	1982	Индия	SM262										
039321918?	БН	№30	86	49	1982	Индия	SM263										
039321918?	БН	№30	86	50	1982	Индия	SM264										
039321918?	БН	№30	87	41	1982	Индия	SM265										
039321918?	БН	№30	87	42	1982	Индия	SM266										
039321918?	БН	№30	87	43	1982	Индия	SM267										
039321919?	БН	№30	87	44	1982	Индия	SM268	Amritsar									
039321919?	БН	№30	87	45	1982	Индия	SM269										
039321919?	БН	№30	87	46	1982	Индия	SM270										
039321919?	БН	№30	87	47	1982	Индия	SM271										
039321919?	БН	№30	87	48	1982	Индия	SM272										
0393219813	БН	№30	87	49	1982	Индия	SM273	221sq									
0393219814	БН	№30	87	50	08.09.82	ЧССР	9814	828.SBOLP 83г  									
0393219817	БН	№30	88	41	08.09.82	ЧССР	9817	28.SBOLP 83г  									
0393219819	БН	№30	88	42	23.09.82	ЧССР	9819	28.SBOLP 83г  									
0393219820	БН	№30	88	43	29.09.82	ЧССР	9820	28.SBOLP 83г  									
0393219825	БН	№30	88	44	01.10.82	ЧССР	9825	28.SBOLP 83г  									
0393219829	БН	№30	88	45	04.10.82	ЧССР	9829	28.SBOLP 83г  									
0393219830	БН	№30	88	46	28.10.82	ЧССР	9830	28.SBOLP 83г  									
0393219831	БН	№30	88	47	28.10.82	ЧССР	9831	28.SBOLP 83г  									
039321983?	БН	№30	88	48	10.82	Ирак	5211?										
039321983?	БН	№30	88	49	10.82	Ирак	5212?										
039321983?	БН	№30	88	50	10.82	Ирак	5213?	23163 Иран									
039321983?	БН	№30	89	41	10.82	Ирак	5214?										
039321984?	БН	№30	89	42	12.82	Алжир	FM-43	29sq									
039321984?	БН	№30	89	43	12.82	Алжир	FM-53	29sq									
039321984?	БН	№30	89	44	12.82	Алжир		29sq									
039321984?	БН	№30	89	45	12.82	Алжир		29sq									
039321984?	БН	№30	89	46	12.82	Алжир	FM-61	29sq									
039321985?	БН	№30	89	47	12.82	Алжир	FM-76	29sq									
039321985?	БН	№30	89	48	12.82	Алжир	FM-80	29sq									
039321985?	БН	№30	89	49	12.82	Алжир	FM-87	29sq									
0393219859	БН	№30	89	50	25.01.83	ЧССР	9859	28.SBOLP 83г потерян 18.05.90									
0393219861	БН	№30	90	41	26.01.83	ЧССР	9861	28.SBOLP 83г 									
0393219862	БН	№30	90	42	31.01.83	ЧССР	9862	28.SBOLP 83г  									
0393219863	БН	№30	90	43	27.01.83	ЧССР	9863	28.SBOLP 83г  									
0393219866	БН	№30	90	44	23.02.83	ЧССР	9866	28.SBOLP 83г  									
0393219868	БН	№30	90	45	22.02.83	ЧССР	9868	28.SBOLP 83г  									
039321987?	БН	№30	90	46	12.82	Алжир		29sq									
039321987?	БН	№30	90	47	12.82	Алжир		29sq									
039321987?	БН	№30	90	48	1983	Ирак	5215?										
039321987?	БН	№30	90	49	1983	Ирак	5216?	23166 уничтожен на земле 1991 AIA Talib									
039321987?	БН	№30	90	50	1983	Ирак	5217?										
0393219880?	БН	№30	91	41	1982	СССР		ЛИИ									
039321988?	БН	№30	91	42	1983	Ирак	5218?	23168 Bakr									
039321988?	БН	№30	91	43	1983	Ирак	5219?	23169 Иран									
039321988?	БН	№30	91	44	1983	Ирак	5220?	23170 Иран									
039321988?	БН	№30	91	45	1983	Ирак	5221?	23171 уничтожен на земле									
039321988?	БН	№30	91	46	1983	Ирак	5222?	23172 уничтожен на земле 1991 AIA Talib									
039321989?	БН	№30	91	47	1983	Ирак	5223	23173 штанга дозаправки									
0393219891	БН	№30	91	4?	1983	Ирак	5224?										
039321989?	БН	№30	91	49	1983	Ирак	5225?										
039321989?	БН	№30	91	50	1983	Ирак	5226?	23176									
039321989?	БН	№30	92	41	1983	Ирак	5227?										
039321989?	БН	№30	92	42	1983	Ирак	5228?	23178 уничтожен на земле 1991 AIA Talib									
2963222???	БН	№30	92	43	1983	Ирак	5229?	23179									
2963222???	БН	№30	92	44	1983	Ирак	5230?										
2963222???	БН	№30	92	45	1983	Ирак	5231?	23181									
2963222???	БН	№30	92	46	1983	Ирак	5232?	23182									
2963222???	БН	№30	92	47	1983	Ирак	5233?	23183 Иран									
2963222???	БН	№30	92	48	1983	Ирак	5234?										
2963222???	БН	№30	92	49	1983	Ирак	5235?	23185									
2963222???	БН	№30	92	50	1983	Ирак	5236?	23186									
2963222???	БН	№30	93	41	1983	Ирак	5237?										
2963222???	БН	№30	93	42	1983	Ирак	5238?										
2963222???	БН	№30	93	43	1983	Ирак	5239?										
2963222???	БН	№30	93	44	1983	Ирак	5240?										
2963222369	БН	№30	93	45	1983	Ирак	5241?										
2963222???	БН	№30	93	46	1983	Ирак	5242?										
296322280?	БН	№30	93	47	1983	Ирак	5243?										
296322280?	БН	№30	93	48	1983	Ирак	5244?										
296322280?	БН	№30	93	49	1983	Эфиопия?											
296322280?	БН	№30	93	50	1983	Эфиопия?											
296322280?	БН	№30	94	41	1983	Эфиопия?											
296322281?	БН	№30	94	42	1983	Эфиопия?											
296322281?	БН	№30	94	43	1983	Эфиопия?											
296322281?	БН	№30	94	44	1983	Эфиопия?											
296322281?	БН	№30	94	45	1983	Эфиопия?											
296322281?	БН	№30	94	46	1983	Эфиопия	1285	модернизация БВП Война 1998-2000									
296322282?	БН	№30	94	47	1983	Эфиопия	1286	потерян 14.11.89									
296322282?	БН	№30	94	48	1983	Эфиопия	1288	05.91 Джибутти									
296322282?	БН	№30	94	49	1983	Эфиопия	1289	05.91 Джибутти									
296322282?	БН	№30	94	50	1983	Эфиопия	1290	модернизация БВП Война 1998-2000									
296322282?	БН	№30	95	41	1983	Эфиопия	1302										
2963222830	БН	№30	95	42	1983	ГДР	705	JBG 37 20+49									
2963222831	БН	№30	95	43	14.01.84	ГДР	731	JBG 37 потерян 04.12.85									
296322283?	БН	№30	95	44	1984												
296322283?	БН	№30	95	45	1984	Индия	SM274										
296322283?	БН	№30	95	46	1984	Индия	SM275										
296322283?	БН	№30	95	47	1984	Индия	SM276										
296322283?	БН	№30	95	48	1984	Индия	SM277										
296322284?	БН	№30	95	49	1984	Индия	SM278										
296322284?	БН	№30	95	50	1984	Индия	SM279	221sq									
296322284?	БН	№30	96	41	1984	Индия	SM280										
296322284?	БН	№30	96	42	1984	Индия	SM281										
2963222845	БН	№30	96	43	1984	Индия	SM282	221sq									
296322284?	БН	№30	96	44	1984	Индия	SM283										
296322284?	БН	№30	96	45	1984	Индия	SM284										
296322284?	БН	№30	96	46	1984	Индия	SM285										
296322285?	БН	№30	96	47	1984	Индия	SM286	221sq									
296322285?	БН	№30	96	48	1984	Индия	SM287	221sq									
296322285?	БН	№30	96	49	1984	Индия	SM288										
296322285?	БН	№30	96	50	1984	Индия	SM289										
296322285?	БН	№30	97	41	1984	Индия	SM290										
296322285?	БН	№30	97	42	1984	Индия	SM291	221sq									
296322286?	БН	№30	97	43	1984	Индия	SM292										
2963222861	БН	№30	97	44	1984	Индия	SM293										
296322286?	БН	№30	97	45	1984	Индия	SM294	10sq									
296322286?	БН	№30	97	46	1984	Индия	SM295	221sq									
296322286?	БН	№30	97	47	12.84	Ирак	23181	уничтожен на земле 1991 AIA Talib									


Миг-27	

Зав номер | Модификация | Завод | Серия | № в серии	| Дата выпуска	| Эксплуатант | БН | Примечания

32-25/1		ММЗ Зенит			17.11.72	СССР	351	Прототип									
32-25/2		ММЗ Зенит			07.03.73	СССР	52	Прототип АЛ-21Ф-3									
3910501	 	№39	05	01	1973	СССР		первый МиГ-23БМ на ИАЗ с АЛ-21Ф-3, Х-28									
3910502	 	№39	05	02	1973	СССР											
3910601	 	№39	06	01	1973	СССР	60	Латвия АЛ-21Ф-3, САУ-23БИ									
3910602	 	№39	06	02	1973	СССР											
3910603	 	№39	06	03	1973	СССР	03	лл, корабельный вариант									
3910604	 	№39	06	04	1973	СССР											
3910605	 	№39	06	05	1973	СССР											
61912507006	Д	№39	07	01	1974	СССР	71	ГИ, Ньюарк									
619125070??	32-26/1	№39	07	02	30.12.74	СССР	702	опытный МиГ-27К бн 362, испытания СН-29									
619125070??	Д	№39	07	03	1974	СССР		ГИ									
619125070??	Д	№39	07	04	1974	СССР		ГИ									
619125070??	Д	№39	07	05	1974	СССР											
619125080??	Д	№39	08	0?	1974	СССР											
619125080??	Д	№39	08	0?	1974	СССР											
619125080??	Д	№39	08	0?	1974	СССР											
619125080??	Д	№39	08	0?	1974	СССР											
619125080??	Д	№39	08	0?	1974	СССР											
61912511018	Д	№39	09	0?	1974	СССР	01	Монино									
619125110??	Д	№39	09	0?	1974	СССР											
61912511048	Д	№39	09	0?	14.01.75	СССР	27	722-й АПИБ, 642-й ГвАПИБ, 722-й АПИБ, 707-й ИАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
619125110??	Д	№39	09	0?	1974	СССР											
61912511075	Д	№39	09	0?	1975	СССР	22	Украина, Сумы									
61912512121	Д	№39	10	0?	25.09.74	СССР	83	642-й ГвАПИБ Украина, Харьков									
619125121??	Д	№39	10	0?	1974	СССР											
619125121??	Д	№39	10	0?	1974	СССР											
619125121??	Д	№39	10	0?	1974	СССР											
61912512152	Д	№39	10	0?	25.09.74	СССР											
61912513003	Д	№39	11	01	1975	СССР	25	722-й АПИБ									
619125130??	Д	№39	11	0?	1975	СССР											
619125130??	Д	№39	11	0?	1975	СССР											
619125130??	Д	№39	11	0?	1975	СССР											
61912513012	Д	№39	11	??	1975	СССР		документ									
61912515015	Д	№39	12	01?	1975	СССР	49	129-й АПИБ Академия ГШ ВС									
619125150??	Д	№39	12	0?	1975	СССР											
619125150??	Д	№39	12	0?	1975	СССР											
619125150??	Д	№39	12	0?	1975	СССР											
619125150??	Д	№39	12	0?	1975	СССР											
619125170??	Д	№39	13	0?	1975	СССР											
619125170??	Д	№39	13	0?	1975	СССР											
619125170??	Д	№39	13	0?	1975	СССР											
619125170??	Д	№39	13	0?	1975	СССР											
61912517041	Д	№39	13	??	19.03.75	СССР	91	в/ч  26251, в/ч 21377, 722-й АПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ бн 46, 4020 БРС									
619125170??	Д	№39	13	0?	1975	СССР											
619125170??	Д	№39	13	0?	1975	СССР											
619125170??	Д	№39	13	08	1975	СССР		опытный МиГ-27К									
619125170??	Д	№39	13	0?	1975	СССР											
619125170??	Д	№39	13	??	1975	СССР											
61912518070	Д	№39	14	??	22.03.75	СССР	99	559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 296-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
61912518???	Д	№39	14	??	1975	СССР											
61912518???	Д	№39	14	??	1975	СССР											
61912518???	Д	№39	14	??	1975	СССР											
61912518???	Д	№39	14	??	1975	СССР											
61912518???	Д	№39	14	??	1975	СССР											
61912518???	Д	№39	14	??	1975	СССР											
61912518???	Д	№39	14	??	1975	СССР											
61912518124	Д	№39	14	??	07.04.75	СССР	29	559-й АПИБ, 88-й АПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ бн 29, 899-й ГвАПИБ бн 19, 4020 БРС									
61912518127	Д	№39	14	??	07.04.75	СССР	36	559-й АПИБ, 88-й АПИБ, 372-й АПИБ, 899-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
619125200??	Д	№39	15	0?	1975	СССР											
619125200??	Д	№39	15	0?	1975	СССР											
619125200??	Д	№39	15	0?	1975	СССР											
619125200??	Д	№39	15	0?	1975	СССР											
619125200??	Д	№39	15	0?	1975	СССР											
619125200??	Д	№39	15	0?	1975	СССР											
619125200??	Д	№39	15	0?	1975	СССР											
619125200??	Д	№39	15	0?	1975	СССР											
619125200??	Д	№39	15	0?	1975	СССР											
61912520025	Д	№39	15	??	1975	СССР		Рангсдорф									
6191252202?	Д	№39	16	0?	1975	СССР											
619125220??	Д	№39	16	0?	1975	СССР											
619125220??	Д	№39	16	0?	1975	СССР											
619125220??	Д	№39	16	0?	1975	СССР											
6191252203?	Д	№39	16	0?	1975	СССР											
6191252203?	Д	№39	16	0?	1975	СССР											
6191252203?	Д	№39	16	0?	1975	СССР											
619125220??	Д	№39	16	0?	1975	СССР											
61912522045	Д	№39	16	0?	1975	СССР		Казахстан 604.АБ 47									
61912522041	Д	№39	16	??	1975	СССР		замки ДЗУ-1А, 4000Кг									
61912525043	Д	№39	17	0?	1975	СССР		559-й АПИБ 									
61912525044	Д	№39	17	0?	1975	СССР	103	559-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС									
61912525050	Д	№39	17	0?	1975	СССР		559-й АПИБ 									
61912525051	Д	№39	17	0?	11.07.75	СССР	37	559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС 									
61912525052	Д	№39	17	0?	1975	СССР		559-й АПИБ 									
6191252505?	Д	№39	17	0?	1975	СССР											
6191252505?	Д	№39	17	0?	1975	СССР											
61912525060	Д	№39	17	08	01.08.75	СССР	45	559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 899-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС 									
61912525062	Д	№39	17	09	1975	СССР	09	559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912525065	Д	№39	17	10	1975	СССР	69	559-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС									
61912530014		№39	18	??	1975	СССР	05	Украина, Киев									
61912530017	Д	№39	18	??	1975	СССР		контроль ПрНК-23									
6191253001?	Д	№39	18	0?	1975	СССР											
6191253001?	Д	№39	18	0?	1975	СССР											
6191253001?	Д	№39	18	0?	1975	СССР											
6191253001?	Д	№39	18	0?	1975	СССР											
6191253001?	Д	№39	18	0?	1975	СССР											
6191253001?	Д	№39	18	0?	1975	СССР											
6191253001?	Д	№39	18	0?	1975	СССР											
6191253001?	Д	№39	18	0?	1975	СССР											
619125320??	Д	№39	19	0?	1975	СССР											
619125320??	Д	№39	19	0?	1975	СССР											
619125320??	Д	№39	19	0?	1975	СССР											
619125320??	Д	№39	19	0?	1975	СССР											
61912532061	Д	№39	19	0?	1975	СССР		327-й АПИБ									
619125320??	Д	№39	19	0?	1975	СССР											
61912532070	Д	№39	19	0?	15.08.75	СССР	01	642-й ГвАПИБ									
619125320??	Д	№39	19	0?	1975	СССР											
619125320??	Д	№39	19	0?	1975	СССР											
61912532085	Д	№39	19	??	24.09.75	СССР	97	642-й ГвАПИБ, 707-й ИАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
619125350??	Д	№39	20	0?	1975	СССР											
619125350??	Д	№39	20	0?	1975	СССР											
6191253510?	Д	№39	20	0?	1975	СССР											
6191253510?	Д	№39	20	0?	1975	СССР											
619125350??	Д	№39	20	0?	1975	СССР											
619125350??	Д	№39	20	0?	1975	СССР											
6191253510?	Д	№39	20	0?	1975	СССР											
6191253510?	Д	№39	20	0?	1975	СССР											
61912535107	Д	№39	20	0?	1975	СССР	69	642-й ГвАПИБ Украина бн 67, Луганск									
61912535111	Д	№39	20	??	13.10.75	СССР	11	642-й ГвАПИБ, 707-й ИАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
6191253611?	Д	№39	21	0?	1975	СССР											
61912536115	Д	№39	21	0?	13.10.75	СССР	75	642-й ГвАПИБ, 707-й ИАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
6191253811?	Д	№39	21	0?	1975	СССР											
6191253811?	Д	№39	21	0?	1975	СССР											
61912536121	Д	№39	21	??	1975	СССР		642-й ГвАПИБ									
61912536123	Д	№39	21	??	30.10.75	СССР	21	642-й ГвАПИБ, 707-й ИАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
6191253612?	Д	№39	21	0?	1975	СССР											
619125361??	Д	№39	21	0?	1975	СССР											
619125361??	Д	№39	21	0?	1975	СССР											
619125361??	Д	№39	21	0?	1975	СССР											
619125381??	К	№39	22	01	1975	СССР		опытный МиГ-27К									
619125381??	32-29/1	№39	22	02	04.76	СССР	91	опытный МиГ-27М									
619125381??	Д	№39	22	0?	1975	СССР											
619125381??	Д	№39	22	0?	1975	СССР											
619125381??	Д	№39	22	0?	1975	СССР											
619125381??	Д	№39	22	0?	1975	СССР											
619125381??	Д	№39	22	0?	1975	СССР											
61912538152		№39	22	0?	1975	СССР	51	722-й АПИБ  Ходынка №140-160									
61912538157	Д	№39	22	0?	1975	СССР		642-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
61912538170	Д	№39	22	10	08.12.75	СССР	03	722-й АПИБ, 899-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
61912539171	Д	№39	23	01	1976	СССР		88-й АПИБ									
6191253917?	Д	№39	23	??	1976	СССР											
6191253917?	Д	№39	23	??	1976	СССР											
6191253917?	Д	№39	23	??	1976	СССР											
6191253917?	Д	№39	23	??	1976	СССР											
6191253918?	Д	№39	23	??	1976	СССР											
6191253918?	Д	№39	23	??	1976	СССР											
61912539183	Д	№39	23	0?	1976	СССР		88-й АПИБ									
6191253918?	Д	№39	23	??	1976	СССР											
6191253918?	Д	№39	23	??	1976	СССР											
61912540191	Д	№39	24	01	1976	СССР		88-й АПИБ									
6191254019?	Д	№39	24	0?	1976	СССР											
6191254019?	Д	№39	24	0?	1976	СССР											
6191254019?	Д	№39	24	0?	1976	СССР											
6191254019?	Д	№39	24	0?	1976	СССР											
61912540201	Д	№39	24	0?	1976	СССР	23	88-й АПИБ									
619125402??	Д	№39	24	0?	1976	СССР											
619125402??	Д	№39	24	0?	1976	СССР											
619125402??	Д	№39	24	0?	1976	СССР											
61912540210	Д	№39	24	10	1976	СССР		88-й АПИБ									
61912543???	Д	№39	25	0?	1976	СССР											
61912543???	Д	№39	25	0?	1976	СССР											
61912543???	Д	№39	25	0?	1976	СССР											
61912543???	Д	№39	25	0?	1976	СССР											
61912543???	Д	№39	25	0?	1976	СССР											
61912543???	Д	№39	25	0?	1976	СССР											
61912543???	Д	№39	25	0?	1976	СССР											
61912543???	Д	№39	25	0?	1976	СССР											
61912543???	Д	№39	25	0?	1976	СССР											
61912543???	Д	№39	25	??	1976	СССР											
61912545???	Д	№39	26	0?	1976	СССР											
61912545???	Д	№39	26	0?	1976	СССР											
61912545???	Д	№39	26	0?	1976	СССР											
61912545???	Д	№39	26	0?	1976	СССР											
61912545???	Д	№39	26	0?	1976	СССР											
61912545???	Д	№39	26	0?	1976	СССР											
61912545???	Д	№39	26	0?	1976	СССР											
61912545???	Д	№39	26	0?	1976	СССР											
61912545???	Д	№39	26	0?	1976	СССР											
61912545???	Д	№39	26	??	1976	СССР											
619125460??	Д	№39	27	0?	1976	СССР											
619125460??	Д	№39	27	0?	1976	СССР											
619125460??	Д	№39	27	0?	1976	СССР											
619125460??	Д	№39	27	0?	1976	СССР											
61912546035	Д	№39	27	??	1976	СССР	27	ГСВГ									
619125460??	Д	№39	27	0?	1976	СССР											
619125460??	Д	№39	27	0?	1976	СССР											
61912546047	Д	№39	27	??	1976	СССР	03										
619125460??	Д	№39	27	0?	1976	СССР											
619125460??	Д	№39	27	??	1976	СССР											
619125490??	Д	№39	28	0?	1976	СССР											
619125490??	Д	№39	28	0?	1976	СССР											
619125490??	Д	№39	28	0?	1976	СССР											
619125490??	Д	№39	28	0?	1976	СССР											
619125490??	Д	№39	28	0?	1976	СССР											
619125490??	Д	№39	28	0?	1976	СССР											
619125490??	Д	№39	28	0?	1976	СССР											
619125490??	Д	№39	28	0?	1976	СССР											
61912549071	Д	№39	28	??	01.07.76	СССР	79	3-й АПИБ, 940-й АПИБ, 911-й АПИБ, 722-й АПИБ, 707-й ИАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
619125490??	Д	№39	28	??	1976	СССР											
619125501??	Д	№39	29	0?	1976	СССР											
619125501??	Д	№39	29	0?	1976	СССР											
619125501??	Д	№39	29	0?	1976	СССР											
619125501??	Д	№39	29	0?	1976	СССР											
619125501??	Д	№39	29	0?	1976	СССР											
619125501??	Д	№39	29	0?	1976	СССР											
619125501??	Д	№39	29	0?	1976	СССР											
619125501??	Д	№39	29	0?	1976	СССР											
61912550105	Д	№39	29	??	1976	СССР	75	4020 БРС									
619125501??	Д	№39	29	??	1976	СССР											
619125511??	Д	№39	30	0?	1976	СССР											
619125511??	Д	№39	30	0?	1976	СССР											
619125511??	Д	№39	30	0?	1976	СССР											
619125511??	Д	№39	30	0?	1976	СССР											
619125511??	Д	№39	30	0?	1976	СССР											
619125511??	Д	№39	30	0?	1976	СССР											
619125511??	Д	№39	30	0?	1976	СССР											
619125511??	Д	№39	30	0?	1976	СССР											
61912551104	Д	№39	30	??	1976	СССР	33	296-й АПИБ 									
619125511??	Д	№39	30	??	1976	СССР											
619125531??	Д	№39	31	0?	1976	СССР											
619125531??	Д	№39	31	0?	1976	СССР											
619125531??	Д	№39	31	0?	1976	СССР											
619125531??	Д	№39	31	0?	1976	СССР											
619125531??	Д	№39	31	0?	1976	СССР											
619125531??	Д	№39	31	0?	1976	СССР											
619125531??	Д	№39	31	0?	1976	СССР											
61912553151	Д	№39	31	0?	1976	СССР	32	296-й АПИБ 									
61912553153	Д	№39	31	0?	1976	СССР	17	296-й АПИБ 									
61912553155	Д	№39	31	??	1976	СССР	24	296-й АПИБ 									
61912555161	Д	№39	32	01	1976	СССР	42	559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912555163	Д	№39	32	02	1976	СССР	25	296-й АПИБ 									
61912555165	Д	№39	32	03	30.11.76	СССР	27	3-й АПИБ, 296-й АПИБ, 899-й ГвАПИБ, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС									
61912555170	Д	№39	32	04	1976	СССР	29	296-й АПИБ 									
61912555172	Д	№39	32	05	1976	СССР	26	296-й АПИБ 									
61912555174	Д	№39	32	06	1976	СССР	42	296-й АПИБ потерян 08.87									
61912555175	Д	№39	32	07	1976	СССР	25	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912555178	Д	№39	32	08	1976	СССР	44	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912555180	Д	№39	32	09	12.11.76	СССР	34	3-й АПИБ, 296-й АПИБ, 559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 296-й АПИБ, 899-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
6191255518?	Д	№39	32	10	1976	СССР											
6191255618?	Д	№39	33	01	1976	СССР											
61912556185	Д	№39	33	02	1976	СССР		ограждение пушки									
61912556190	Д	№39	33	03	1976	СССР	11	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912556192	Д	№39	33	04	30.11.76	СССР	15	559-й АПИБ, 88-й АПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 899-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС   									
61912556194	Д	№39	33	05	1976	СССР	31	1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
61912556196	Д	№39	33	06	1976	СССР	27	559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912556199	Д	№39	33	07	1976	СССР	29	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912556200	Д	№39	33	08	1976	СССР	02	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912556205	Д	№39	33	09	1976	СССР		559-й АПИБ									
61912556210	Д	№39	33	10	1976	СССР	24	559-й АПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ									
619125581??	Д	№39	34	0?	1976	СССР											
619125581??	Д	№39	34	0?	1976	СССР											
619125581??	Д	№39	34	0?	1976	СССР											
619125581??	Д	№39	34	0?	1976	СССР											
61912558128	Д	№39	34	??	10.01.77	СССР	117	559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
61912558135	Д	№39	34	??	1977	СССР	21	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912558142	Д	№39	34	??	1977	СССР	50	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912558147	Д	№39	34	??	1977	СССР	26	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912558158	Д	№39	34	??	1977	СССР	49	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912558160	Д	№39	34	??	1977	СССР	30	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
619125591??	Д	№39	35	0?	1977	СССР											
619125591??	Д	№39	35	0?	1977	СССР											
619125591??	Д	№39	35	0?	1977	СССР											
619125591??	Д	№39	35	0?	1977	СССР											
619125591??	Д	№39	35	0?	1977	СССР											
619125591??	Д	№39	35	0?	1977	СССР											
619125591??	Д	№39	35	0?	1977	СССР											
61912559190	Д	№39	35	0?	1977	СССР	44	Казахстан 604.АБ 44									
61912559193	Д	№39	35	0?	1977	СССР	48	19-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС 									
61912559200	Д	№39	35	??	1977	СССР	24	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912560215	Д	№39	36	0?	1977	СССР	01	19-й ГвАПИБ, Тольятти 									
61912560240	Д	№39	36	0?	1977	СССР	22	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912560255	Д	№39	36	0?	1977	СССР	03	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912560260	Д	№39	36	0?	14.03.77	СССР	119	19-й ГвАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
61912560262	Д	№39	36	0?	1977	СССР	04	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912560265	Д	№39	36	0?	1977	СССР	10	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912560270	Д	№39	36	0?	1977	СССР	28	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912560275	Д	№39	36	??	1977	СССР	06	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
619125602??	Д	№39	36	??	1977	СССР											
619125602??	Д	№39	36	??	1977	СССР											
619125602??	Д	№39	37	0?	1977	СССР											
61912561300	Д	№39	37	0?	1977	СССР	23	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912561302	Д	№39	37	0?	1977	СССР	51	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912561305	Д	№39	37	0?	1977	СССР	43	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912561307	Д	№39	37	0?	1977	СССР	05	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912561309	Д	№39	37	0?	1977	СССР		убрана поддержка Х-28									
61912561310	Д	№39	37	0?	1977	СССР	46	559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 4215 БРС									
61912561312	Д	№39	37	0?	1977	СССР	08	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912561313	Д	№39	37	0?	1977	СССР	07	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912561315	Д	№39	37	??	1977	СССР	45	19-й ГвАПИБ 									
61912563001	Д	№39	38	01	1977	СССР	05	КВВАИУ, Киев									
61912563???	Д	№39	38	0?	1977	СССР											
61912563???	Д	№39	38	0?	1977	СССР											
61912563???	Д	№39	38	0?	1977	СССР											
61912563???	Д	№39	38	0?	1977	СССР											
61912563???	Д	№39	38	0?	1977	СССР											
61912563???	Д	№39	38	0?	1977	СССР											
61912563???	Д	№39	38	0?	1977	СССР											
61912563???	Д	№39	38	0?	1977	СССР											
61912563???	Д	№39	38	??	1977	СССР											
61912564???	Д	№39	39	0?	1977	СССР											
61912564???	Д	№39	39	0?	1977	СССР											
61912564???	Д	№39	39	0?	1977	СССР											
61912564???	Д	№39	39	0?	1977	СССР											
61912564???	Д	№39	39	0?	1977	СССР											
61912564???	Д	№39	39	0?	1977	СССР											
61912564???	Д	№39	39	0?	1977	СССР											
61912564???	Д	№39	39	0?	1977	СССР											
61912564???	Д	№39	39	0?	1977	СССР											
61912564???	Д	№39	39	??	1977	СССР											
619125650??	Д	№39	40	0?	1977	СССР											
619125650??	Д	№39	40	0?	1977	СССР											
619125650??	Д	№39	40	0?	1977	СССР											
619125650??	Д	№39	40	0?	1977	СССР											
61912565065	Д	№39	40	0?	15.09.77	СССР	10	236-й АПИБ, 911-й АПИБ, 940-й АПИБ, 372-й АПИБ, 899-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
619125650??	Д	№39	40	0?	1977	СССР											
619125650??	Д	№39	40	0?	1977	СССР											
619125650??	Д	№39	40	0?	1977	СССР											
619125650??	Д	№39	40	0?	1977	СССР											
61912565094	Д	№39	40	??	05.10.77	СССР	111	236-й АПИБ, 911-й АПИБ, 722-й АПИБ, 707-й ИАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
619125670??	Д	№39	41	0?	1977	СССР											
619125670??	Д	№39	41	0?	1977	СССР											
619125670??	Д	№39	41	0?	1977	СССР											
619125670??	Д	№39	41	0?	1977	СССР											
619125670??	Д	№39	41	0?	1977	СССР											
619125670??	Д	№39	41	0?	1977	СССР											
619125670??	Д	№39	41	0?	1977	СССР											
619125670??	Д	№39	41	0?	1977	СССР											
61912567055	Д	№39	41	??	1977	СССР	01	722-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС									
619125670??	Д	№39	41	??	1977	СССР											
619125681??	Д	№39	42	0?	1977	СССР											
619125681??	Д	№39	42	0?	1977	СССР											
619125681??	Д	№39	42	0?	1977	СССР											
619125681??	Д	№39	42	0?	1977	СССР											
619125681??	Д	№39	42	0?	1977	СССР											
619125681??	Д	№39	42	0?	1977	СССР											
61912568620	Д	№39	42	0?	1977	СССР	46	Казахстан 604.АБ									
61912568630	Д	№39	42	0?	1978	СССР	45	Казахстан 604.АБ									
619125681??	Д	№39	42	0?	1978	СССР											
619125681??	Д	№39	42	??	1978	СССР											
61912569140	Д	№39	43	??	1978	СССР	10	236-й АПИБ, 88-й АПИБ, Мурманск бн 01									
6191256914?	Д	№39	43	??	1978	СССР											
61912569150	Д	№39	43	??	16.01.79	СССР	73	929-й ГЛИЦ, 642-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС

		№39				СССР		58-й АПИБ потерян 25.07.77									
	Д	№39				СССР		58-й АПИБ потерян 15.06.87									
	Д	№39				СССР		58-й АПИБ потерян 03.03.89	

	32-26/2	№39			1976	СССР	362	Опытный, переделан из МиГ-27									
	32-26/3	№39			1977	СССР	363	Опытный, переделан из МиГ-27									
	32-26/4	№39			1977	СССР	364	первый серийный									
	32-26/5	№39			1977	СССР	365										
76802605001	К	№39	10	01	1978	СССР	01	1080101									
76802605004	К	№39	10	02	16.09.77	СССР		32-26/4									
76802607005	К	№39	11	01	1978	СССР		документ									
7680260700?	К	№39	11	02	1978	СССР											
7680260700?	К	№39	11	03	1978	СССР											
7680260?01?	К	№39	12	01	1978	СССР											
7680260?01?	К	№39	12	02	1978	СССР											
7680260?01?	К	№39	12	03	1978	СССР											
7680260?01?	К	№39	12	04	1978	СССР											
7680260?02?	К	№39	12	05	1978	СССР											
7680261002?	К	№39	13	01	1978	СССР											
7680261002?	К	№39	13	02	1978	СССР											
7680261002?	К	№39	13	03	1978	СССР											
7680261003?	К	№39	13	04	1978	СССР											
7680261003?	К	№39	13	05	1978	СССР											
7680261003?	К	№39	13	06	1978	СССР											
7680261003?	К	№39	13	07	1978	СССР											
76802610039	К	№39	13	08	1978	СССР		документ									
7680261004?	К	№39	13	09	1978	СССР											
7680261004?	К	№39	13	10	1978	СССР											
7680261205?	К	№39	14	01		СССР											
7680261205?	К	№39	14	02		СССР											
7680261205?	К	№39	14	03		СССР											
76802612055	К	№39	14	0?	10.01.79	СССР	28	911-й АПИБ потерян 22.09.88									
76802612058	К	№39	14	05	1979	СССР		4020 БРС									
7680261206?	К	№39	14	06	1979	СССР											
7680261206?	К	№39	14	07	1979	СССР											
7680261206?	К	№39	14	08	1979	СССР											
7680261206?	К	№39	14	09	1979	СССР											
76802612067	К	№39	14	10	1979	СССР		документ									
76802613070	К	№39	15	0?	1979	СССР		документ									
7680261307?	К	№39	15	02	1979	СССР											
7680261307?	К	№39	15	03	1979	СССР											
7680261307?	К	№39	15	04	1979	СССР											
7680261307?	К	№39	15	05	1979	СССР											
7680261308?	К	№39	15	06	1979	СССР											
7680261308?	К	№39	15	07	1979	СССР											
7680261308?	К	№39	15	08	1979	СССР											
7680261308?	К	№39	15	09	1979	СССР											
7680261308?	К	№39	15	10	1979	СССР											
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	01		СССР											
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	02		СССР											
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	03		СССР											
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	04		СССР											
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	05		СССР											
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	06		СССР											
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	07		СССР											
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	08		СССР											
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	09		СССР											
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	10		СССР											
76802620110	К	№39	17	0?		СССР	11	НИИ ВВС, МАИ Ахтубинск									
7680262011?	К	№39	17	02		СССР											
7680262011?	К	№39	17	03		СССР											
7680262011?	К	№39	17	04		СССР											
7680262011?	К	№39	17	05		СССР											
76802620120	К	№39	17	0?	1980	СССР	09	559-й АПИБ 									
76802620122	К	№39	17	0?	29.02.80	СССР		266-й АПИБ потерян 19.09.92									
7680262012?	К	№39	17	08	1980	СССР											
7680262012?	К	№39	17	09	1980	СССР											
76802620128	К	№39	17	??	1980	СССР	07	559-й АПИБ, 4215 БРС бн 64									
7680262212?	К	№39	18	01	1980	СССР											
7680262213?	К	№39	18	02	1980	СССР											
7680262213?	К	№39	18	03	1980	СССР											
76802622132	К	№39	18	0?	1980	СССР	03	Украина, Винница									
76802622133	К	№39	18	0?	1980	СССР	06	559-й АПИБ 									
7680262213?	К	№39	18	06	1980	СССР											
7680262213?	К	№39	18	07	1980	СССР											
7680262213?	К	№39	18	08	1980	СССР											
7680262213?	К	№39	18	09	1980	СССР											
7680262214?	К	№39	18	10	1980	СССР											
7680262314?	К	№39	19	01	1980	СССР											
76802623142	К	№39	19	0?	1980	СССР	08	559-й АПИБ 									
7680262314?	К	№39	19	03	1980	СССР											
7680262314?	К	№39	19	04	1980	СССР											
76802623145	К	№39	19	0?	1980	СССР	02	559-й АПИБ 									
7680262314?	К	№39	19	06	1980	СССР											
7680262314?	К	№39	19	07	1980	СССР											
7680262314?	К	№39	19	08	1980	СССР											
7680262314?	К	№39	19	09	1980	СССР											
7680262315?	К	№39	19	10	1980	СССР											
76802625151	К	№39	20	01		СССР	57	Украина, Киев 12500455 Б204									
7680262515?	К	№39	20	02		СССР											
7680262515?	К	№39	20	03		СССР											
76802625155	К	№39	20	04		СССР	11	Украина, Одесса									
76802625156	К	№39	20	05		СССР	04	559-й АПИБ 									
76802625157	К	№39	20	06		СССР	12	559-й АПИБ 									
76802625158	К	№39	20	07		СССР	10	559-й АПИБ 									
768026251??	К	№39	20	08		СССР											
7680262516?	К	№39	20	09		СССР											
7680262516?	К	№39	20	10		СССР											
76802627163	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	50	559-й АПИБ 									
76802627165	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	42	559-й АПИБ 									
76802627166	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	41	559-й АПИБ 									
76802627169	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	44	559-й АПИБ 									
76802627170	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	23	Украина, Одесса									
7680262717?	К	№39	21	06		СССР											
7680262717?	К	№39	21	07		СССР											
7680262717?	К	№39	21	08		СССР											
7680262717?	К	№39	21	09		СССР											
7680262717?	К	№39	21	10		СССР											
76802630200	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	43	559-й АПИБ 									
76802630202	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	45	559-й АПИБ 									
76802630203	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	46	559-й АПИБ 									
76802630204	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	47	559-й АПИБ 									
76802630205	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	48	559-й АПИБ 									
76802630207	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	49	559-й АПИБ 									
768026302??	К	№39	22	07		СССР											
76802630250	К	№39	22	0?		СССР		документ									
7680263025?	К	№39	22	09		СССР											
7680263025?	К	№39	22	10		СССР											
7680263525?	К	№39	23	01		СССР											
7680263525?	К	№39	23	02		СССР											
7680263525?	К	№39	23	03		СССР											
7680263526?	К	№39	23	04		СССР											
7680263526?	К	№39	23	05		СССР											
7680263526?	К	№39	23	06		СССР											
76802635265	К	№39	23	0?		СССР	01	559-й АПИБ 									
7680263526?	К	№39	23	08		СССР											
76802635270	К	№39	23	0?		СССР	60	372-й АПИБ Украина, 562-й АРЗ									
76802635272	К	№39	23	??		СССР	41	372-й АПИБ Казань									
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	0?	1981	СССР	10										
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР											
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР											
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР											
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР											
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР											
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР											
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР											
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР											
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР											
76802640350	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	25	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия									
7680264035?	К	№39	25	02	1981	СССР											
7680264035?	К	№39	25	03	1981	СССР											
7680264035?	К	№39	25	04	1981	СССР											
7680264035?	К	№39	25	05	1981	СССР											
7680264035?	К	№39	25	06	1981	СССР											
7680264035?	К	№39	25	07	1981	СССР											
7680264036?	К	№39	25	08	1981	СССР											
7680264036?	К	№39	25	09	1981	СССР											
76802640363	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	30	559-й АПИБ 									
7680264336?	К	№39	26	01	1981	СССР											
7680264336?	К	№39	26	02	1981	СССР											
76802643370	К	№39	26	0?	1981	СССР	23	559-й АПИБ 									
76802643372	К	№39	26	0?	1981	СССР	24	559-й АПИБ 									
76802643375	К	№39	26	0?	1981	СССР	26	559-й АПИБ, Кыштым									
76802643377	К	№39	26	0?	1981	СССР	25	559-й АПИБ 									
76802643380	К	№39	26	0?	1981	СССР	27	559-й АПИБ 									
76802643381	К	№39	26	0?	1981	СССР	22	559-й АПИБ 									
76802643383	К	№39	26	0?	29.06.81	СССР	17	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, УА №2 МГВАКа									
76802643390	К	№39	26	0?	30.06.81	СССР		266-й АПИБ потерян 14.08.91									
7680264539?	К	№39	27	01	1981	СССР											
7680264539?	К	№39	27	02	1981	СССР											
7680264539?	К	№39	27	03	1981	СССР											
76802645395	К	№39	27	0?	1981	СССР	18	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия									
76802645397	К	№39	27	0?	1981	СССР	05	559-й АПИБ 									
76802645398	К	№39	27	0?	1981	СССР	28	559-й АПИБ 									
76802645400	К	№39	27	0?	1981	СССР	29	559-й АПИБ 									
7680264540?	К	№39	27	??	1981	СССР											
7680264540?	К	№39	27	??	1981	СССР											
7680264540?	К	№39	27	??	1981	СССР											
76802647406	К	№39	28	0?	1981	СССР	12	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия									
768026474??	К	№39	28	02	1981	СССР											
768026474??	К	№39	28	03	1981	СССР											
768026474??	К	№39	28	04	1981	СССР											
768026474??	К	№39	28	05	1981	СССР											
768026474??	К	№39	28	06	1981	СССР											
768026474??	К	№39	28	07	1981	СССР											
768026474??	К	№39	28	08	1981	СССР											
768026474??	К	№39	28	09	1981	СССР											
768026474??	К	№39	28	10	1981	СССР											
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР											
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР											
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР											
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР											
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР											
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР											
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР											
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР											
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР											
76802649037	К	№39	29	0?	10.12.81	СССР	45	911-й АПИБ потерян 26.07.88									
76802650030	К	№39	30	0?	10.02.82	СССР	01	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия									
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР											
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР											
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР											
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР											
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР											
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР											
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР											
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР											
76802650075	К	№39	30	0?	23.04.82	СССР	06	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, Боровая									
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР											
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР											
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР											
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР											
76802652110	К	№39	31	0?	1982	СССР	10	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия									
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР											
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР											
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР											
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР											
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР											
76802655535	К	№39	32	0?	1982	СССР		ОКБ МиГ									
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР											
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР											
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР											
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР											
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР											
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР											
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР											
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР											
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР											
76802657218	К	№39	33	0?	1982	СССР	07	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, Быхов									
768026572??	К	№39	33	02	1982	СССР											
7680265722?	К	№39	33	03	1982	СССР											
7680265722?	К	№39	33	04	1982	СССР											
76802657225	К	№39	33	05	1982	СССР	03	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, ШМАС									
768026?0168	К	№39				СССР		Л071 Прогресс

83712501001	М	№99	01	01	1980	СССР											
837125010??	М	№99	01	02	1980	СССР											
837125010??	М	№99	01	03	1980	СССР											
837125010??	М	№99	01	04	1980	СССР											
837125010??	М	№99	01	05	1980	СССР											
83712501024	М	№99	01	06	1980	СССР	37	Казахстан 604.АБ									
83712501025	М	№99	01	07	1980	СССР	25	в/ч 14096, Нижний Новгород									
83712506231	М	№99	02	??	1980	СССР	27	Рангсдорф									
83712508002	М	№99	03	01	1980	СССР		в/ч 14096									
8371250800?	М	№99	03	02	1980	СССР											
83712508006	М	№99	03	03	1980	СССР	28	Саратов 12500310									
837125080??	М	№99	03	04	1980	СССР											
837125080??	М	№99	03	05	1980	СССР											
837125080??	М	№99	03	06	1980	СССР											
837125080??	М	№99	03	07	1980	СССР											
83712508698	М	№99	03	08	1980	СССР		Рангсдорф									
837125080??	М	№99	03	09	1980	СССР											
837125080??	М	№99	03	10	1980	СССР											
8371251000?	М	№99	04	01	1980	СССР											
83712510005	М	№39	04	02	1980	СССР	77	4020 БРС									
8371251000?	М	№99	04	03	1980	СССР											
8371251000?	М	№99	04	04	1980	СССР											
8371251000?	М	№99	04	05	1980	СССР											
8371251000?	М	№99	04	06	1980	СССР											
8371251000?	М	№99	04	07	1980	СССР											
8371251000?	М	№99	04	08	1980	СССР											
8371251000?	М	№99	04	09	1980	СССР											
8371251000?	М	№99	04	10	1980	СССР											
83712515004	М	№99	05	01	1980	СССР	30	Казахстан 604.АБ									
83712515010	М	№99	05	02	1980	СССР	32	Казахстан 604.АБ									
837125150??	М	№99	05	03	1980	СССР											
837125150??	М	№99	05	04	1980	СССР											
83712515018	М	№99	05	05	1980	СССР	35	Казахстан 604.АБ									
83712515026	М	№99	05	06	1980	СССР	33	Казахстан 604.АБ									
837125150??	М	№99	05	07	1980	СССР											
837125150??	М	№99	05	08	1980	СССР											
837125150??	М	№99	05	09	1980	СССР											
83712515040	М	№99	05	10	1980	СССР	23	Хаарден									
83712518009	М	№99	06	01	1980	СССР		Шри Ланка CF761 потом SFS-5304 12sq 12500513 Б237									
83712518016	М	№99	06	02	1980	СССР	34	Казахстан 604.АБ									
837125180??	М	№99	06	03	1980	СССР											
83712518020	М	№99	06	04	1980	СССР	31	Казахстан 604.АБ									
83712518022	М	№99	06	05	1981	СССР		Шри Ланка CF762 потом SFS-5306 12sq 12500535									
83712518029	М	№99	06	06	1981	СССР	34	Казахстан 604.АБ									
837125180??	М	№99	06	07	1981	СССР											
83712518035	М	№99	06	08	1981	СССР	29	Казахстан 604.АБ									
83712518042	М	№99	06	09	1981	СССР	32	Казахстан 604.АБ									
83712518044	М	№99	06	10	1981	СССР		Шри Ланка CF763 потом SFS-5307 12sq 12500561									
83712522006	М	№99	07	01	1981	СССР		Казахстан 604.АБ 26									
837125220??	М	№99	07	02	1981	СССР											
83712522013	М	№99	07	03	1981	СССР		Шри Ланка CF736 5sq сбит 18.08.01									
837125220??	М	№99	07	04	1981	СССР											
837125220??	М	№99	07	05	1981	СССР											
83712522033	М	№99	07	06	28.03.81	СССР	51	642-й ГвАПИБ, 707-й ИАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
837125220??	М	№99	07	07	1981	СССР											
837125220??	М	№99	07	08	1981	СССР											
837125220??	М	№99	07	09	1981	СССР											
837125220??	М	№99	07	10	1981	СССР											
83712524007	М	№99	08	01	1981	СССР		в/ч 14096									
837125240??	М	№99	08	02	1981	СССР											
837125240??	М	№99	08	03	1981	СССР											
83712524019	М	№99	08	04	1981	СССР	нет	потерян 30.04.81									
837125240??	М	№99	08	05	1981	СССР											
837125240??	М	№99	08	06	1981	СССР											
837125240??	М	№99	08	07	1981	СССР											
83712524032	М	№99	08	08	1981	СССР	01	Жуковский									
83712524038	М	№99	08	09	23.08.81	СССР	05	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС									
837125240??	М	№99	08	10	1981	СССР											
8371252800?	М	№99	09	01	1981	СССР											
83712528005	М	№99	09	02	24.10.81	СССР	25	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС									
83712528008	М	№99	09	03	06.11.81	СССР	26	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС									
83712528011	М	№99	09	04	21.11.81	СССР	07	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС									
83712528014	М	№99	09	05	1981	СССР	08	Кубинка									
837125280??	М	№99	09	06	1981	СССР											
837125280??	М	№99	09	07	1981	СССР											
83712528023	М	№99	09	08	1981	СССР	28	01г 									
83712528027	М	№99	09	09	15.01.82	СССР	43	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС									
837125280??	М	№99	09	10	1982	СССР											
837125310??	М	№99	10	01	1982	СССР											
83712531???	М	№99	10	02	1982	СССР											
83712531???	М	№99	10	03	1982	СССР											
83712531???	М	№99	10	04	1982	СССР											
83712531385	М	№99	10	05	1982	СССР		10?? Шри Ланка CF731 потом SFS-5301 12sq 12500851 Б365									
83712531???	М	№99	10	06	1982	СССР											
83712531???	М	№99	10	07	1982	СССР											
83712531???	М	№99	10	08	1982	СССР											
83712531???	М	№99	10	09	1982	СССР											
83712531???	М	№99	10	10	1982	СССР											
83712534???	М	№99	11	01	1982	СССР											
83712534???	М	№99	11	02	1982	СССР											
83712534???	М	№99	11	03	1982	СССР											
83712534???	М	№99	11	04	1982	СССР											
83712534278	М	№99	11	05	1982	СССР	42	Казахстан 604.АБ									
83712534???	М	№99	11	06	1982	СССР											
83712534317	М	№99	11	07	1982	СССР	36	Казахстан 604.АБ									
83712534???	М	№99	11	08	1982	СССР											
83712534408	М	№99	11	09	1982	СССР		Казахстан 604.АБ									
83712534???	М	№99	11	10	1983	СССР											
83712534???	М	№99	11	11	1983	СССР											
83712534???	М	№99	11	12	1983	СССР											
83712534504	М	№99	11	13	1983	СССР	41	Казахстан 604.АБ									
83712534534	М	№99	11	14	1983	СССР	28	Казахстан 604.АБ									
83712534585	М	№99	11	15	1983	СССР	14	АЛ-31Ф ОКБ МиГ 115 12501013									
83712534???	М	№99	11	16	1983	СССР											
83712534657	М	№99	11	17	1983	СССР		Шри Ланка CF732 5sq сбит 24.07.01									
83712534688	М	№99	11	18	1983	СССР		Шри Ланка CF764 потом SFS-5308 12sq 12501022 Б437									
83712534709	М	№99	11	19	1983	СССР		Шри Ланка CF734 5sq потерян 09.06.04									
83712534740	М	№99	11	20	1983	СССР											
83712538019	М	№99	12	01	1983	СССР											
83712538???	М	№99	12	02	1983	СССР											
83712538???	М	№99	12	03	1983	СССР											
83712538???	М	№99	12	04	1983	СССР											
83712538???	М	№99	12	05	1983	СССР											
83712538???	М	№99	12	06	1983	СССР											
83712538???	М	№99	12	07	1983	СССР											
83712538???	М	№99	12	08	1983	СССР											
83712538???	М	№99	12	09	1983	СССР											
83712538???	М	№99	12	10	1983	СССР											
83712538???	М	№99	12	11	1983	СССР											
83712538383	М	№99	12	12	1983	СССР	38	Казахстан 604.АБ									
83712538410	М	№99	12	13	1983	СССР	33	Казахстан 604.АБ									
83712538455	М	№99	12	14	1983	СССР	43	Казахстан 604.АБ									
83712538???	М	№99	12	15	1983	СССР											
83712538555	М	№99	12	16	1983	СССР	39	Казахстан 604.АБ									
83712538600	М	№99	12	17	1984	СССР	21	296-й АПИБ									
83712538777	М	№99	12	18	1984	СССР		Шри Ланка CF735 потом SFS-5302 12sq									
83712538838	М	№99	12	19	1984	СССР	22	296-й АПИБ									
83712538888	М	№99	12	20	1984	СССР	19	296-й АПИБ									
83712545042	М	№99	13	01	1984	СССР	01	296-й АПИБ									
83712545043	М	№99	13	02	1984	СССР	02	296-й АПИБ									
83712545077	М	№99	13	03	1984	СССР	03	296-й АПИБ									
83712545111	М	№99	13	04	1984	СССР	04	296-й АПИБ									
83712545142	М	№99	13	05	1984	СССР	05	296-й АПИБ									
83712545154	М	№99	13	06	1984	СССР	06	296-й АПИБ									
83712545???	М	№99	13	07	29.04.84	СССР		потерян 29.04.84									
83712545258	М	№99	13	09	1984	СССР	08	296-й АПИБ 									
83712545273	М	№99	13	08	1984	СССР		Шри Ланка CF737 потом SFS-5303 12sq 12501162									
83712545300	М	№99	13	10	1984	СССР	09	296-й АПИБ									
83712545344	М	№99	13	11	1984	СССР	10	296-й АПИБ									
83712545371	М	№99	13	12	1984	СССР	11	296-й АПИБ									
83712545405	М	№99	13	13	1984	СССР	12	296-й АПИБ									
83712545463	М	№99	13	14	1984	СССР	28	296-й АПИБ									
83712545492	М	№99	13	15	1984	СССР	15	296-й АПИБ									
83712545550	М	№99	13	16	1984	СССР	16	296-й АПИБ									
83712545600	М	№99	13	17	1984	СССР	44	4020 БРС									
83712545648	М	№99	13	18	1984	СССР	18	296-й АПИБ									
83712545702	М	№99	13	19	1984	СССР	23	296-й АПИБ									
83712545796	М	№99	13	20	1984	СССР	14	296-й АПИБ									

1080101	МЛ	№39	01	01	09.03.83	СССР	01	ММЗ Микояна									
1080102	МЛ	№39	01	02	1983	Индия	TS501										
1080201	МЛ	№39	02	01	1983	Индия	TS502	220sq									
1080202	МЛ	№39	02	02	1983	Индия	TS503	22sq									
1080203	МЛ	№39	02	03	1983	Индия	TS504	22sq	

	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS505	222sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS506	220sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS507	220sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS508										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS509										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS510	222sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS511	220sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS512										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS513										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS514	220sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS515	220sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS516	22sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS517	220sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS518	22sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS519										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS520	акт									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS521	22sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS522	220sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS523	акт									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS524	220sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS525	222sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS526										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS527										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS528										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS529										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS530	9sq потерян 31.08.98									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS531	9sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS532	HAL									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS533	9sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS534	22sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS535	22sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS536	2sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS537	9sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS538										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS539	потерян 19.08.94									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS540										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS541										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS542	222sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS543	18sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS544										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS545										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS546										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS547	18sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS548	18sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS549	7206 22sq порезан									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS550										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS551	29sq, 18sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS552	18sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS553										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS554	222sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS555	2sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS556	акт									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS557	9sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS558	акт									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS559										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS560										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS561										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS562	акт									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS563	222sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS564	акт									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS565										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS566	222sq, 18sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS567										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS568										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS569	акт									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS570	222sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS571	потерян 31.08.98									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS572										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS573	22sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS574										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS575										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS576										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS577										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS578										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS579										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS580										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS581	акт									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS582										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS583	2sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS584										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS585	акт									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS586	акт									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS587	TACDE, 32wg МиГ-27UPG TU587									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS588	2sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS589	2sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS590	22sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS591	2sq МиГ-27UPG TU591									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS592										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS593										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS594										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS595	2sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS596	22sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS597	2sq МиГ-27UPG TU597									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS598	HQ Eastern Air Command									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS599	22sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS600	МиГ-27UPG TU600									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS601	32wg МиГ-27UPG TU601									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS602	9sq, 32wg МиГ-27UPG TU602									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS603	222sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS604	222sq МиГ-27UPG TU604									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS605	18sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS606	TACDE									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS607	222sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS608	29sq МиГ-27UPG TU608									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS609										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS610										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS611	Jodhpur AFS									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS612	МиГ-27UPG TU612									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS613	TACDE									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS614										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS615										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS616										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS617	10sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS618										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS619	TACDE									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS620										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS621	29sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS622	TACDE									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS623	10sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS624	акт									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS625	29sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS627										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS628	18sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS629	МиГ-27UPG TU629									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS630										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS631	акт									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS632	акт									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS633	10sq МиГ-27UPG TU633									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS634										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS635										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS636										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS637	МиГ-27UPG TU637									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS638	2sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS639	2sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS640	МиГ-27UPG TU640									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS641	32wg МиГ-27UPG TU641									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS642										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS643	10sq МиГ-27UPG TU643									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS644										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS645	32wg МиГ-27UPG TU645 потерян 27.01.15									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS646	29sq, 32wg МиГ-27UPG TU646									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS647	32wg МиГ-27UPG TU647									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS648										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS649	TACDE МиГ-27UPG TU649									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS650	10sq, 32wg МиГ-27UPG TU650									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS651										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS652	TACDE									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS653	29sq МиГ-27UPG TU653									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS654										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS655										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS656	222sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS657	29sq МиГ-27UPG TU657 потерян 13.06.16									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS658	9sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS659										
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS660	29sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS661	29sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS662	МиГ-27UPG TU662									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS663	29sq									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS664	29sq МиГ-27UPG TU664									
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS665	МиГ-27UPG TU665

----------


## lindr

УБ

0900101	УБ	№39	01	01	1970	СССР	10	Первый серийный УБ									
0900102	УБ	№39	01	02	1970	СССР	11	Первый УБ с РП-22									
1900103	УБ	№39	01	03	1971	СССР											
1900201	УБ	№39	02	01	1971	СССР	20	Первый собранный на №39 целиком									
1900202	УБ	№39	02	02	1971	СССР											
1900203	УБ	№39	02	03	1971	СССР		4020 БРС									
1900204	УБ	№39	02	04	1971	СССР											
1900205	УБ	№39	02	05	1971	СССР											
1900301	УБ	№39	03	01	1971	СССР		4020 БРС									
1900302	УБ	№39	03	02	1971	СССР											
1900303	УБ	№39	03	03	1971	СССР											
1900304	УБ	№39	03	04	1971	СССР	04	фото									
1900305	УБ	№39	03	05	1971	СССР											
1900401	УБ	№39	04	01	30.12.71	СССР	98	701-й УАП									
1900402	УБ	№39	04	02	1971	СССР	56	4020 БРС крыло первой редакции									
1900403	УБ	№39	04	03	1971	СССР	48	979-й ИАП									
1900404	УБ	№39	04	04	30.12.71	СССР	64	701-й УАП									
1900405	УБ	№39	04	05	1971	СССР		посл самолет с  РТСТ50Б-5									
1900501	УБ	№39	05	01	1971	СССР		первый самолет с УС3Т-6									
1900502	УБ	№39	05	02	1971	СССР											
1900503	УБ	№39	05	03	1971	СССР											
1900504	УБ	№39	05	04	1971	СССР											
1900505	УБ	№39	05	05	1971	СССР											
1900506	УБ	№39	05	06	1971	СССР											
1900507	УБ	№39	05	07	1971	СССР											
1900508	УБ	№39	05	08	1971	СССР		4020 БРС									
1900509	УБ	№39	05	09	1971	СССР											
1900510	УБ	№39	05	10	1971	СССР											
1900601	УБ	№39	06	01	1971	СССР											
1900602	УБ	№39	06	02	1971	СССР											
1900603	УБ	№39	06	03	1971	СССР											
1900604	УБ	№39	06	04	1971	СССР											
1900605	УБ	№39	06	05	1971	СССР											
1900606	УБ	№39	06	06	1971	СССР											
1900607	УБ	№39	06	07	1971	СССР											
1900608	УБ	№39	06	08	1971	СССР											
1900609	УБ	№39	06	09	30.03.72	СССР	90	701-й УАП									
1900610	УБ	№39	06	10	1971	СССР											
2900701	УБ	№39	07	01	1972	СССР											
2900702	УБ	№39	07	02	1972	СССР											
2900703	УБ	№39	07	03	1972	СССР											
2900704	УБ	№39	07	04	1972	СССР											
2900705	УБ	№39	07	05	1972	СССР											
2900706	УБ	№39	07	06	1972	СССР											
2900707	УБ	№39	07	07	1972	СССР											
2900708	УБ	№39	07	08	1972	СССР											
2900709	УБ	№39	07	09	1972	СССР	71	Овруч									
2900710	УБ	№39	07	10	1972	СССР											
2900801	УБ	№39	08	01	1972	СССР											
2900802	УБ	№39	08	02	1972	СССР											
2900803	УБ	№39	08	03	1972	СССР											
2900804	УБ	№39	08	04	1972	СССР											
2900805	УБ	№39	08	05	1972	СССР											
2900806	УБ	№39	08	06	1972	СССР											
2900807	УБ	№39	08	07	1972	СССР											
2900808	УБ	№39	08	08	1972	СССР											
2900809	УБ	№39	08	09	1972	СССР											
2900810	УБ	№39	08	10	1972	СССР											
2900901	УБ	№39	09	01	1972	СССР											
2900902	УБ	№39	09	02	1972	СССР											
2900903	УБ	№39	09	03	1972	СССР											
2900904	УБ	№39	09	04	1972	СССР											
2900905	УБ	№39	09	05	1972	СССР											
2900906	УБ	№39	09	06	1972	СССР											
2900907	УБ	№39	09	07	1972	СССР											
2900908	УБ	№39	09	08	16.12.72	СССР	80	701-й УАП									
2900909	УБ	№39	09	09	1972	СССР		документ									
2900910	УБ	№39	09	10	1972	СССР	94	701-й УАП									
2900911	УБ	№39	09	11	1972	СССР	91	в/ч 48236 Украина									
2900912	УБ	№39	09	12	1972	СССР											
2900913	УБ	№39	09	13	1972	СССР	08	4020 БРС									
2900914	УБ	№39	09	14	1972	СССР	94	в/ч 48236 Украина									
2900915	УБ	№39	09	15	1972	СССР		4020 БРС									
2900916	УБ	№39	09	16	1972	СССР											
2900917	УБ	№39	09	17	28.12.72	СССР	110	701-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
2900918	УБ	№39	09	18	1972	СССР											
2900919	УБ	№39	09	19	1972	СССР											
2900920	УБ	№39	09	20	1972	СССР											
2901001	УБ	№39	10	01	1972	СССР											
2901002	УБ	№39	10	02	1972	СССР											
2901003	УБ	№39	10	03	1972	СССР											
2901004	УБ	№39	10	04	1972	СССР											
2901005	УБ	№39	10	05	1972	СССР											
2901006	УБ	№39	10	06	1972	СССР	74	Рангсдорф									
2901101	УБ	№39	11	01	1973	СССР											
2901102	УБ	№39	11	02	1973	СССР											
2901103	УБ	№39	11	03	1973	СССР											
2901104	УБ	№39	11	04	1973	СССР											
2901105	УБ	№39	11	05	19.02.73	СССР	94	в/ч35579, 53-й ГвИАП, 4020 БРС									
2901106	УБ	№39	11	06	1973	СССР	65	92г 787-й ИАП 									
2901107	УБ	№39	11	07	1973	СССР											
2901108	УБ	№39	11	08	1973	СССР											
2901109	УБ	№39	11	09	1973	СССР											
2901110	УБ	№39	11	10	1973	СССР											
2901111	УБ	№39	11	11	1973	СССР											
2901112	УБ	№39	11	12	1973	СССР											
2901113	УБ	№39	11	13	1973	СССР											
2901114	УБ	№39	11	14	1973	СССР											
2901115	УБ	№39	11	15	1973	СССР											
2901116	УБ	№39	11	16	1973	СССР											
2901117	УБ	№39	11	17	1973	СССР											
2901118	УБ	№39	11	18	1973	СССР											
3901119	УБ	№39	11	19	31.03.73	СССР	70	701-й УАП									
3901120	УБ	№39	11	20	1973	СССР											
3901201	УБ	№39	12	01	1973	СССР		4020 БРС									
3901202	УБ	№39	12	02	1973	СССР											
3901203	УБ	№39	12	03	1973	СССР											
3901204	УБ	№39	12	04	1973	СССР											
2901205	УБ	№39	12	05	1973	СССР	96	в/ч 48236 Украина									
3901206	УБ	№39	12	06	1973	СССР											
3901207	УБ	№39	12	07	1973	СССР											
3901208	УБ	№39	12	08	1973	СССР											
3901209	УБ	№39	12	09	1973	СССР											
3901210	УБ	№39	12	10	1973	СССР											
3901211	УБ	№39	12	11	1973	СССР											
3901212	УБ	№39	12	12	1973	СССР											
3901213	УБ	№39	12	13	1973	СССР											
3901214	УБ	№39	12	14	1973	СССР											
3901215	УБ	№39	12	15	1973	СССР											
3901216	УБ	№39	12	16	1973	СССР											
3901217	УБ	№39	12	17	1973	СССР											
3901218	УБ	№39	12	18	1973	СССР	нет	ОКБ МиГ									
3901219	УБ	№39	12	19	1973	СССР											
3901220	УБ	№39	12	20	1973	СССР	62	701-й УАП, 372-й АПИБ									
3901301	УБ	№39	13	01	1973	СССР		Испытания Р-24Т									
3901302	УБ	№39	13	02	1973	СССР		документ									
3901303	УБ	№39	13	03	1973	СССР											
3901304	УБ	№39	13	04	1973	СССР											
3901305	УБ	№39	13	05	1973	СССР											
3901306	УБ	№39	13	06	1973	СССР											
3901307	УБ	№39	13	07	1973	СССР											
3901308	УБ	№39	13	08	1973	СССР											
3901309	УБ	№39	13	09	1973	СССР											
3901310	УБ	№39	13	10	1973	СССР	20	787-й ИАП Белоруссия									
3901311	УБ	№39	13	11	1973	СССР		Рангсдорф									
3901312	УБ	№39	13	12	1973	СССР											
3901313	УБ	№39	13	13	1973	СССР											
3901314	УБ	№39	13	14	1973	СССР											
3901315	УБ	№39	13	15	1973	СССР											
3901316	УБ	№39	13	16	1973	СССР											
3901317	УБ	№39	13	17	1973	СССР											
3901318	УБ	№39	13	18	1973	СССР											
3901319	УБ	№39	13	19	1973	СССР											
3901320	УБ	№39	13	20	1973	СССР	60	31-й ГвИАП, Фалькенберг									
3901405	УБ	№39	14	05	1973	СССР	84	Украина 894.ВАП 117-й АРЗ, Украина Киев									
3901418	УБ	№39	14	18	1973	СССР	84	234-й ГвИАП									
3901419	УБ	№39	14	19	1973	СССР		документ									
3901501	УБ	№39	15	01	1973	СССР		двухступеньчатый МРК-30									
3901503	УБ	№39	15	03	1973	СССР	96	Иркутский ГТУ									
3901505	УБ	№39	15	05	1973	СССР	56	Темрюк									
3901506	УБ	№39	15	06	08.73	СССР		Топл. бак									
3901508	УБ	№39	15	08	1973	СССР	93	559-й АПИБ, Рангсдорф									
3901509	УБ	№39	15	09	1973	СССР	96	559-й АПИБ Белоруссия									
4901515	УБ	№39	15	15	1974	СССР		посл самолет с передн. кабиной раннего типа									
4901516	УБ	№39	15	16	1974	СССР		передняя кабина позднего типа									
Б1037401	УБ	№39	16	??	1974	Сирия											
Б1037408	УБ	№39	16	??	1974	Ирак		39sq									
Б1037474	УБ	№39	16	??	1974			Бюллетень 059.7.0.2030.4									
5901707	УБ	№39	17	07	1975	СССР		Бюллетень 059.7.0.2030.4									
5901710	УБ	№39	17	10	1975	СССР		посл самолет с ИСК-1Б									
5901711	УБ	№39	17	11	1975	СССР		перв самолет с ИСК-1М									
5901712	УБ	№39	17	12	1975	СССР		АБУ-47 4 серии									
5901714	УБ	№39	17	14	1975	СССР	84	4020 БРС									
5901715	УБ	№39	17	15	1975	СССР		4020 БРС									
4901801	УБ	№39	18	01	1975	СССР											
Б1037502	УБ	№39	17	0?	1975	Ливия	7502	ПНС									
5901804	УБ	№39	18	04	05.08.75	СССР	66	701-й УАП, 707-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
5901812	УБ	№39	18	12	1975	СССР	42	ЛИИ отлич оборудованием ПНГ-15К и ВГ-15К-2С как с 6901819									
5901813	УБ	№39	18	13	1975	СССР	31	ОКБ МиГ									
5901814	УБ	№39	18	14	1975	СССР		22-й ГвИАП									
6901818	УБ	№39	18	18	1976	СССР		Сальск									
6901819	УБ	№39	18	19	1976	СССР		отлич оборудованием ПНГ-15К и ВГ-15К-2С									
6901901	УБ	№39	19	01	1976	СССР											
6901904	УБ	№39	19	04	1976	СССР	92	35-й ИАП									
6901905	УБ	№39	19	05	1976	СССР	22	787-й ИАП, 201-й ИАП Белоруссия									
6901907	УБ	№39	19	07	1976	СССР	74	4020 БРС									
6901908	УБ	№39	19	08	1976	СССР		22-й ГвИАП									
6901909	УБ	№39	19	09	1976	СССР	51	22-й ГвИАП									
6901910	УБ	№39	19	10	1976	СССР											
6901911	УБ	№39	19	11	1976	СССР		посл с манометр М-2А									
6901912	УБ	№39	19	12	1976	СССР		манометр МВ-12									
6902002	УБ	№39	20	02	01.10.76	СССР	44	Ставропольское ВВАИУ									
6902004	УБ	№39	20	04	1976	СССР	90	559-й АПИБ потом 80 19-й гАПИБ									
6902005	УБ	№39	20	05	1976	СССР	94	19-й ГвАПИБ									
6902006	УБ	№39	20	06	1976	СССР		огранич на исп ПИО-23 с САУ-23УБ-1									
6902007	УБ	№39	20	07	1976	СССР		огранич на исп ПИО-23 с САУ-23УБ-1									
6902008	УБ	№39	20	08	1976	СССР	67	296-й АПИБ потерян 31.01.91 огранич на исп ПИО-23 с САУ-23УБ-1									
6902010	УБ	№39	20	10	1976	СССР	66	296-й АПИБ									
6902015	УБ	№39	20	15	1976	СССР	92	559-й АПИБ огранич на исп ПИО-23 с САУ-23УБ-1 с этого номера									
6902016	УБ	№39	20	16	1976	СССР	99	559-й АПИБ									
6902017	УБ	№39	20	17	1976	СССР	95	19-й ГвАПИБ									
А1037620	УБ	№39			1976	Болгария	020	25.ИБАП									
А1037621	УБ	№39			1976	Болгария	021	25.ИБАП 0376									
А1037622	УБ	№39			1976	Болгария	022	25.ИБАП 1037, США N923UB									
6902107	УБ	№39	21	07	1976	СССР	93	19-й ГвАПИБ									
7902111	УБ	№39	21	11	1977	СССР											
А1037701	УБ	№39			1977	Болгария	023	25.ИБАП  потерян 25.04.87									
А1037702	УБ	№39			1977	Болгария	024	25.ИБАП 									
7902207	УБ	№39	22	07	1977	СССР	92	19-й ГвАПИБ									
7902208	УБ	№39	22	08	1977	СССР	91	19-й ГвАПИБ									
7902209	УБ	№39	22	09	1977	СССР	62	787-й ИАП Белоруссия									
7902211	УБ	№39	22	11	1977	СССР	79	88-й АПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ бн 22									
Б1037715	УБ	№39			1977	Ливия	7715	ПНС 1070sq									
А1037721	УБ	№39			1977	ЧССР	7721	28.SBOLP потерян 27.01.92									
	УБ	№39			1977	Ирак	1674	49sq Tammuz									
	УБ	№39			1977	Ирак	1675	49sq Tammuz									
7902305	УБ	№39	23	05	1977	СССР		4020 БРС									
7902306	УБ	№39	23	06	1977	СССР		4020 БРС									
7902307	УБ	№39	23	07	1977	СССР	38	713-й УАП									
7902308	УБ	№39	23	08	1977	СССР	26	713-й УАП									
7902309	УБ	№39	23	09	1977	СССР	78	713-й УАП									
7902310	УБ	№39	23	10	1977	СССР		129-й АПИБ									
7902311	УБ	№39	23	11	1977	СССР	90	899-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС, Румыния 311 12500102									
А1037805	УБ	№39	24	??	1978	ЧССР	7805	28.SBOLP, США N51734 12500130 12У									
7902406	УБ	№39	24	06	13.01.78	СССР		120-й ИАП потерян 16.10.86									
7902408	УБ	№39	24	08	13.01.78	СССР		120-й ИАП потерян 17.01.80									
7902413	УБ	№39	24	13	1978	СССР	97	559-й АПИБ									
7902414	УБ	№39	24	14	1978	СССР	91	559-й АПИБ									
7902416	УБ	№39	24	16	17.01.78	СССР		18-й ЦБП									
8902506	УБ	№39	25	06	30.03.78	СССР	62	701-й УАП, 281-й ИИАП, 707-й ИАПИБ, 4020 БРС									
8902509	УБ	№39	25	09	1978	СССР	32	713-й УАП									
8902516	УБ	№39	25	16	1978	СССР	18	713-й УАП									
8902518	УБ	№39	25	18	1978	СССР	50	941-й ИАП									
8902519	УБ	№39	25	19	1978	СССР	40	941-й ИАП									
8902604	УБ	№39	26	04	1978	СССР		документ									
8902607	УБ	№39	26	07	1978	СССР		документ									
8902608	УБ	№39	26	08	1978	СССР		документ									
8902610	УБ	№39	26	10	1978	СССР	64	35-й ИАП									
8902612	УБ	№39	26	12	1978	СССР	60	941-й ИАП									
8902613	УБ	№39	26	13	1978	СССР	70	941-й ИАП									
8902618	УБ	№39	26	18	1978	СССР		4020 БРС									
8902619	УБ	№39	26	19	1978	СССР		4020 БРС									
8902704	УБ	№39	27	04	1978	СССР		4020 БРС									
8902705	УБ	№39	27	05	1978	СССР	68	281-й ИИАП									
8902706	УБ	№39	27	06	06.10.78	СССР		Украина									
8902710	УБ	№39	27	10	1978	СССР	68	296-й АПИБ									
8902713	УБ	№39	27	13	1978	СССР		4020 БРС									
A1037825	УБ	№39	27	??	1978	ГДР	101	JBG 37 потерян 17.07.87									
А1037826	УБ	№39	27	??	1978	ГДР	102	JBG 37 20+61									
А1037827	УБ	№39	27	??	1978	ЧССР	7827	1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP 41.SLT, США N5106E									
8902804	УБ	№39	28	04	1978	СССР	02	713-й УАП									
Б1037834	УБ	№39	28	??	1978	Ливия	7834	ПНС 1070sq									
А1037835	УБ	№39	28	??	1978	Румыния	135	AF/Grupul 93 12500236									
А1037836	УБ	№39	28	??	1978	Румыния	136	AF/Grupul 93 12500240									
8902808	УБ	№39	28	08	1978	СССР	73	191-й ИАП									
8902811	УБ	№39	28	11	1978	СССР	22	713-й УАП									
8902812	УБ	№39	28	12	1978	СССР	80	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП, Чугуев									
8902813	УБ	№39	28	13	15.09.78	СССР	81	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
8902815	УБ	№39	28	15	1978	СССР	82	894-й ИАП									
8902816	УБ	№39	28	16	1978	СССР	94	894-й ИАП бн 84 Украина, Чугуев									
8902818	УБ	№39	28	18	1978	СССР	80	941-й ИАП									
8902819	УБ	№39	28	19	1978	СССР	90	941-й ИАП									
A1037845	УБ	№39	28	??	18.10.78	Польша	845	28.PLM, США N845MG									
A1037846	УБ	№39	28	??	19.10.78	Польша	846	28.PLM, США N845MG									
8902902	УБ	№39	29	02	1978	СССР	73	88-й АПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ бн 21, 4020 БРС									
8902904	УБ	№39	29	04	1978	СССР		огранич на исп ПИО-23 с САУ-23УБ-1 по этот номер									
А1037855	УБ	№39	29	??	1978	Болгария	25	18.ИАП 1250191 59У									
А1037856	УБ	№39	29	??	1978	Болгария	26	18.ИАП 3785									
А1037857	УБ	№39	29	??	1978	Болгария	27	18.ИАП									
	УБ	№39	29	??	1978	Куба	700	 UM 1779 									
	УБ	№39	29	??	1978	Куба	701	 UM 1779 									
	УБ	№39	29	??	1978	Эфиопия	1201										
	УБ	№39	29	??	1978	Эфиопия	1202										
8902911	УБ	№39	29	11	1978	СССР	56	ЛИИ									
8902914	УБ	№39	29	14	1978	СССР	63	296-й АПИБ									
8902916	УБ	№39	29	16	1978	СССР	93	296-й АПИБ									
8902917	УБ	№39	29	17	30.11.78	СССР	95	91-й ИИАП, 74-й ОУТАП, 343-й ИИАП, 899-й ГвАПИБ, 750-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
8902918	УБ	№39	29	18	1978	СССР		4020 БРС									
8902919	УБ	№39	29	19	1978	СССР	98	833-й ИАП									
8902920	УБ	№39	29	20	1978	СССР		4020 БРС									
А1037901	УБ	№39	30	??	1979	ГДР	104	JBG 37 20+62									
А1037902	УБ	№39	30	??	1979	ГДР	105	JBG 37 20+63 12500264 111У									
А1037905	УБ	№39	30	??	1979	ЧССР	7905	1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP 41.SLT									
8903007	УБ	№39	30	07	10.01.79	СССР		Украина									
8903009	УБ	№39	30	09	1979	СССР	09	ЛИИ 12500271									
A1037910	УБ	№39	30	??	17.07.79	Румыния	110	AF/Grupul 93 потерян ??.09.85									
A1037911	УБ	№39	30	??	17.07.79	Румыния	111	AF/Grupul 93 12500268 114У									
Б1037912	УБ	№39	30	??	1979	Ливия	7912	Зимбабве 7012									
Б1037915	УБ	№39	30	??	1979	Сирия											
Б1037916	УБ	№39	30	??	1979	Ливия	916	потом 7916									
Б1037920	УБ	№39	30	??	1979	Ливия	7920	Конго-ДР FG-2000									
Б1037921	УБ	№39			1979	Ливия	7921	Судан 7921									
9903101	УБ	№39	31	01	27.02.79	СССР	58	14-й ГвИАП, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 707-й УАП, 750-й УАП бн 84, 4020 БРС									
9903106	УБ	№39	31	06	1979	СССР	66	281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
9903107	УБ	№39	31	07	1979	СССР	72	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП, Чугуев									
9903108	УБ	№39	31	08	1979	СССР		4020 БРС									
9903113	УБ	№39	31	13	1979	СССР	90	19-й ГвАПИБ									
9903114	УБ	№39	31	14	1981	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
9903115	УБ	№39	31	15	1979	СССР											
9903117	УБ	№39	31	17	1979	СССР											
9903118	УБ	№39	31	18	1979	СССР	140	412-й ИАП									
9903120	УБ	№39	31	20	1979	СССР		129-й АПИБ									
9903201	УБ	№39	32	01	15.03.79	СССР	74	701-й УАП, 707-й УАП бн 26, 4020 БРС									
А1037925	УБ	№39	32	??	30.03.79	Венгрия	14	47.HRE потерян 13.09.95									
А1037926	УБ	№39	32	??	30.03.79	Венгрия	15	47.HRE 12500338 155У									
Б1037927	УБ	№39	32	??	1979	Ливия	7927	ПНС									
9903211	УБ	№39	32	11	1979	СССР	85	4020 БРС									
9903213	УБ	№39	32	13	1979	СССР		4020 БРС									
9903214	УБ	№39	32	14	1979	СССР	50	773-й ИАП									
9903216	УБ	№39	32	16	1979	СССР	92	833-й ИАП									
9903219	УБ	№39	32	19	1979	СССР		4020 БРС									
9903220	УБ	№39	32	20	1979	СССР	63	4020 БРС									
9903306	УБ	№39	33	06	1979	СССР											
9903308	УБ	№39	33	08	1979	СССР											
9903311	УБ	№39	33	11	19.07.79	СССР	64	894-й ИАП, Ангола									
9903312	УБ	№39	33	12	24.05.79	СССР	61	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
9903313	УБ	№39	33	13	26.06.79	СССР	62	894-й ИАП									
9903314	УБ	№39	33	14	26.06.79	СССР	66	894-й ИАП									
9903315	УБ	№39	33	15	1979	СССР	93	4020 БРС									
9903317	УБ	№39	33	17	1979	СССР	95	559-й АПИБ									
9903403	УБ	№39	34	03	1979	СССР	97	19-й ГвАПИБ									
9903406	УБ	№39	34	06	1979	СССР	90	773-й ИАП									
9903408	УБ	№39	34	08	07.08.79	СССР	65	33-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
9903409	УБ	№39	34	09	07.08.79	СССР	94	33-й ИАП, 833-й ИАП, 35-й ИАП, 73-й ГвИАП, 35-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
9903501	УБ	№39	35	01	1979	СССР											
9903504	УБ	№39	35	04	1979	СССР											
9903506	УБ	№39	35	06	1979	СССР	04	4020 БРС									
9903512	УБ	№39	35	12	1979	СССР	98	53-й ГвИАП, 4020 БРС, Румыния 512 12500412 220У									
9903513	УБ	№39	35	13	1979	СССР	18	4020 БРС									
9903514	УБ	№39	35	14	1979	СССР		4020 БРС									
9903515	УБ	№39	35	15	1979	СССР	97	833-й ИАП									
9903517	УБ	№39	35	17	1979	СССР	82	536-й АРЗ Украина, Чугуев									
9903519	УБ	№39	35	19	1979	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия,  Сирия									
9903601	УБ	№39	36	01	21.01.80	СССР	42	871-й ИАП, 296-й АПИБ, 31-й ГвИАП, 296-й АПИБ, 281-й ИИАП, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС									
9903602	УБ	№39	36	02	1980	СССР		4020 БРС									
Б1038002	УБ	№39	36	??	1980	Эфиопия	1205	117-й АРЗ Украина, Львов									
Б1038003?	УБ	№39	36	??	1980	Эфиопия	1206										
Б1038005	УБ	№39	36	??	1980	Сирия		275-й АРЗ									
Б1038007	УБ	№39	36	??	1980	Ливия	007										
Б1038008	УБ	№39	36	??	1980	Ливия	8008	ПНС									
9903610	УБ	№39	36	10	1980	СССР	90	90г 833-й ИАП потерян 19.11.91г									
0903611	УБ	№39	36	11	29.01.80	СССР	91	833-й ИАП, 35-й ИАП, 281-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0903613	УБ	№39	36	13	29.01.80	СССР	64	833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 707-й УАП, 750-й УАП, 4020 БРС									
0903616	УБ	№39	36	16	09.02.80	СССР	96	833-й ИАП, 73-й ГвИАП, 833-й ИАП, 35-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0903617	УБ	№39	36	17	1980	СССР	57	871-й ИАП									
0903618	УБ	№39	36	18	1980	СССР	01	4020 БРС									
0903701	УБ	№39	37	01	27.02.80	СССР	06	91-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0903702	УБ	№39	37	02	1980	СССР	69	4020 БРС									
0903704	УБ	№39	37	04	03.03.80	СССР	38	91-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0903708	УБ	№39	37	08	1980	СССР											
0903713	УБ	№39	37	13	1980	СССР		4020 БРС									
0903714	УБ	№39	37	14	1980	СССР											
0903716	УБ	№39	37	16	03.04.80	СССР	71	191-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП бн 17, 116-й УАЦ бн 19									
0903801	УБ	№39	38	01	1980	СССР	101	849-й ИАП									
0903802	УБ	№39	38	02	1980	СССР											
0903805	УБ	№39	38	05	21.04.80	СССР	55	765-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
0903809	УБ	№39	38	09	1980	СССР											
0903811	УБ	№39	38	11	30.04.80	СССР	52	849-й ИАП потерян 11.08.93									
0903814	УБ	№39	38	14	1980	СССР											
0903815	УБ	№39	38	15	1980	СССР											
0903817	УБ	№39	38	17	1980	СССР		129-й АПИБ									
0903818	УБ	№39	38	18	1980	СССР											
0903819	УБ	№39	38	19	1980	СССР											
0903820	УБ	№39	38	20	1980	СССР		Бюллетень 059.7.0.2030.4									
Б1038012	УБ	№39	39	??	1980	Ливия	8012										
0903905	УБ	№39	39	05	02.07.80	СССР	72	701-й УАП, 1-й ГвАПИБ бн 26									
0903907	УБ	№39	39	07	1980	СССР		4020 БРС									
0903908	УБ	№39	39	08	25.06.80	СССР	18	701-й УАП, 707-й ИАПИБ, в/ч 43171, 4020 БРС									
Б1038019	УБ	№39	39	??	1980	Ливия	019	Labraq, ПНС									
Б1038021	УБ	№39	39	??	14.08.80	Ливия	8021	117-й АРЗ Украина, Львов 1060sq ПНС сбит 19.03.11									
0903915	УБ	№39	39	15	1980	СССР	15	ЛИИ									
0904002	УБ	№39	40	02	1980	СССР											
А1038034	УБ	№39	40	??	1980	ГДР	106	JBG 37 20+58									
0904009	УБ	№39	40	09	1980	СССР											
0904011	УБ	№39	40	11	1980	СССР	58	Белоруссия									
0904012	УБ	№39	40	12	1980	СССР	62	33-й ИАП 296-й АПИБ									
0904013	УБ	№39	40	13	1980	СССР	94	559-й АПИБ									
0904014	УБ	№39	40	14	1980	СССР		296-й АПИБ Белоруссия									
0904015	УБ	№39	40	15	30.09.80	СССР	62	911-й АПИБ бн 95 Белоруссия, Боровая									
0904017	УБ	№39	40	17	1980	СССР	68	88-й АПИБ									
A1038050	УБ	№39	40	??	06.11.80	Польша	850	28.PLM									
0904104	УБ	№39	41	04	14.11.80	СССР	90	35-й ИАП, 833-й ИАП, 73-й ГвИАП, в/ч 32165, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
0904105	УБ	№39	41	05	1980	СССР	86	281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС бн 66									
0904106	УБ	№39	41	06	1980	СССР	97	потом 65 787-й ИАП Белоруссия									
0904107	УБ	№39	41	07	1980	СССР	96	773-й ИАП, БРС 4020									
0904108	УБ	№39	41	08	10.80	СССР	53	871-й ИАП									
0904109	УБ	№39	41	09	24.11.80	СССР	52	3-й АПИБ, 871-й ИАП, 281-й ИИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС									
0904110	УБ	№39	41	10	1980	СССР	40	709-й УАП									
0904114	УБ	№39	41	14	1980	СССР	9	Украина, Индия									
0904116	УБ	№39	41	16	1980	СССР	98	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия									
0904117	УБ	№39	41	17	1980	СССР	89	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия									
0904120	УБ	№39	41	20	1980	СССР	60	296-й АПИБ 									
0904202	УБ	№39	42	02	1980	СССР	20	4020 БРС									
0904203	УБ	№39	42	03	28.12.80	СССР	28	760-й ИИСАП, 91-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
А1038105	УБ	№39	42	0?	1981	Болгария	028	25.ИБАП 12500656 									
А1038107	УБ	№39	42	0?	1981	ЧССР	8107	28.SBOLP, 1.SLP, 41.SLT, США N23UB									
А1038109	УБ	№39	42	0?	1981	ЧССР	8109	28.SBOLP, 41.SLT									
0904210	УБ	№39	42	10	1980	СССР	10	ЛМЗ-Луховицы									
0904211	УБ	№39	42	11	1980	СССР	70	709-й УАП									
	УБ	№39			1980	Эфиопия	1203										
Б1038004?	УБ	№39			1980	Эфиопия	1207										
Б10380??	УБ	№39			1980	Эфиопия	1209										
19001107	УБ	№39	43	??	1982	СССР		201-й ИАП									
Б1038116	УБ	№39			1981	Сирия		275-й АРЗ									
Б1038117	УБ	№39			1981	Сирия		275-й АРЗ									
19002005	УБ	№39	44	??	1982	СССР	97	в/ч 48236 Украина									
19002012	УБ	№39	44	??	02.03.81	СССР	88	114-й ИАП, 236-й АПИБ, 899-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС									
19002016	УБ	№39	44	??	1981	СССР	19	Украина, Индия									
19002022	УБ	№39	44	??	25.03.81	СССР		120-й ИАП потерян 08.04.91									
А1038123	УБ	№39	44	??	07.04.81	Венгрия	16	47.HRE потерян 26.01.90									
19002027	УБ	№39	44	??	1981	СССР		404-й ИАП									
19002037	УБ	№39	44	??	1981	СССР											
19002039	УБ	№39	44	??	1981	СССР	28	218-й УАП									
19002040	УБ	№39	44	??	1981	СССР	20	713-й УАП									
19005014	УБ	№39	45	??	1981	СССР											
19005020	УБ	№39	45	??	1981	СССР	53	в/ч 32994-Саваслейка									
19005028?	УБ	№39	45	??	1981	СССР		4020 БРС									
19005087	УБ	№39	45	??	1981	СССР	95	833-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
19005090	УБ	№39	45	??	22.05.81	СССР	95	372-й ИАП, 88-й АПИБ, 372-й ИАП, 88-й АПИБ, 372-й ИАП, 343-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
19005094	УБ	№39	45	??	1981	СССР	64	296-й АПИБ									
19005102	УБ	№39	45	??	1981	СССР	94	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС									
19005105	УБ	№39	45	??	1981	СССР											
19009025	УБ	№39	46	??	1981	СССР	01	929 ГЛИЦ									
A1038140	УБ	№39	46	??	1981	Румыния	140	AF/Grupul 93 потерян 24.04.84									
A1038142	УБ	№39	46	??	16.07.81	Польша	842	28.PLM, США N842MG									
A1038144	УБ	№39	46	??	21.07.81	Польша	844	28.PLM, США N844MG									
19009160	УБ	№39	46	??	1981	СССР	92	Тушино									
19010023	УБ	№39	47	01	1981	СССР	60	4020 БРС изм окраски									
19010025	УБ	№39	47	02	1981	СССР		4020 БРС									
19010030	УБ	№39	47	03	1981	СССР		4020 БРС									
19010200	УБ	№39	47	04	1981	СССР		4020 БРС									
19010203	УБ	№39	47	05	1981	СССР		4020 БРС									
19010205	УБ	№39	47	06	1981	СССР	92	4020 БРС									
19010210	УБ	№39	47	07	1981	СССР		49?? 129-й АПИБ									
19010224	УБ	№39	47	08	1981	СССР	24	49?? 709-й УАП									
19010227	УБ	№39	47	09	1981	СССР	74	713-й УАП									
19010230	УБ	№39	47	10	1981	СССР	44	713-й УАП									
Б1038133	УБ	№39	48	??	29.10.81	Ливия	8133	1050sq ПНС									
19012401	УБ	№39	48	??	30.11.81	СССР	94	4-й ЦБП потерян 10.03.86									
19015050	УБ	№39	49	??	1981	СССР	44	709-й УАП									
19015080	УБ	№39	49	??	1981	СССР		4020 БРС									
19015091	УБ	№39	49	??	1981	СССР	72	14-й ГвИАП, Венгрия 20 47.HRE 12500834 176У									
19015140	УБ	№39	49	??	1981	СССР		Болгария 040 25-й ИБАП 12500853									
19015200	УБ	№39	49	??	16.03.82	СССР	06	929 ГЛИЦ									
29019102	УБ	№39	50	??	1982	СССР	94	Украина, ЧАРЗ									
Б1038206	УБ	№39	50	??	1982	Ливия	8206	1050sq									
Б1038212	УБ	№39	50	??	28.01.82	Ливия	8212	1050sq ПНС 117-й АРЗ Украина, Львов									
Б1038214	УБ	№39	50	??	1982	Ливия	8214	1050sq 117-й АРЗ Украина, Львов									
Б1038217	УБ	№39	50	??	1982	Ливия	8217	1050sq									
А1038221	УБ	№39	50	??	1982	ГДР	107	JBG 37 20+59									
A1038222	УБ	№39	50	??	1982	ГДР	108	JBG 37 потерян 03.10.83									
A1038231	УБ	№39	50	??	27.03.82	Польша	831	28.PLM, США N831MG									
29020340	УБ	№39	51	??	1982	СССР	02	281-й ИИАП									
29020365	УБ	№39	50	??	05.04.82	СССР	14	в/ч 54019, 472-й ИАП, 426-я АЭ, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
29020380	УБ	№39	51	??	1982	СССР											
29020407	УБ	№39	50	??	1982	СССР		Украина Ангола I-30 двиг №710474439022									
29020410	УБ	№39	51	??	1982	СССР		4020 БРС									
29025212	УБ	№39	52	01	1982	СССР											
29025215	УБ	№39	52	02	1982	СССР		681-й ИАП									
29025241	УБ	№39	52	03	1982	СССР											
29025245	УБ	№39	52	04	10.06.82	СССР		401-й ИАП									
29025250	УБ	№39	52	05	1982	СССР		129-й АПИБ									
29025256	УБ	№39	52	06	1982	СССР		Украина, Индия									
29025270	УБ	№39	52	07	10.06.82	СССР	97	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС									
29025271	УБ	№39	52	08	30.06.82	СССР	98	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС									
29025273	УБ	№39	52	09	1982	СССР	93	4020 БРС									
29025320	УБ	№39	52	10	1982	СССР		129-й АПИБ									
29027412	УБ	№39	53	??	1982	СССР	60	129-й АПИБ, Казахстан									
29027417	УБ	№39	53	??	1982	СССР		129-й АПИБ 4020 БРС									
29027450	УБ	№39	53	??	1982	СССР		833-й ИАП, 201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
29027480	УБ	№39	53	??	1982	СССР		201-й ИАП, Белоруссия									
29027510	УБ	№39	53	??	20.08.82	СССР	84	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
29027550	УБ	№39	53	??	20.10.82	СССР	68	28-й ГвИАП, в/ч10228, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
29030107	УБ	№39	54	01	1982	СССР	93	833-й ИАП									
29030190	УБ	№39	54	02	18.11.82	СССР	93	760-й ИИСАП, 833-й ИАП, 281-й ИИСАП, 4020 БРС									
29030193	УБ	№39	54	03	1982	СССР	91	968-й ИАП									
29030197	УБ	№39	54	04	1982	СССР	38?	201-й ИАП Белоруссия 201.ИАП Сирия									
29030200	УБ	№39	54	05	1982	СССР	69	296-й АПИБ									
29030201	УБ	№39	54	06	1982	СССР	39	201-й ИАП Белоруссия 201.ИАП Сирия									
29030207	УБ	№39	54	07	1982	СССР	96	4020 БРС									
29030210	УБ	№39	54	08	29.11.82	СССР	94	176-й ГвИАП, 841-й ГвАПИБ, 176-й ГвИАП, 979-й ИАП, 372-й АПИБ, 899-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС									
29030215	УБ	№39	54	09	1982	СССР	90	в/ч 48236 Украина									
29030221	УБ	№39	54	10	1982	СССР	91										
29032050	УБ	№39	55	01	1982	СССР		4020 БРС									
29032052	УБ	№39	55	02	1982	СССР	14	бн 67 121-й АРЗ									
A1038260	УБ	№39	55	03	1982	Румыния	160	AF/Grupul 93 потерян 10.03.94									
Б1038272	УБ	№39	55	04	27.10.82	Ливия	8272	1050sq ПНС сбит 22.12.16									
Б1038274	УБ	№39	55	05	1982	Ливия	8274	1050sq									
Б1038276	УБ	№39	55	06	1982	Ливия	8276	1050sq ПНС									
29032073	УБ	№39	55	07	28.12.82	СССР	56	28-й ГвИАП, 415-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
29032080	УБ	№39	55	08	1982	СССР	68	218-й УАП									
29032090	УБ	№39	55	09	1982	СССР	97	4020 БРС									
А1038280	УБ	№39	55	10	1982	ГДР	109	JBG 37 20+60									
A1038285	УБ	№39	56	??	1982	ГДР	110	JBG 37 потерян 21.05.86									
Б1038301	УБ	№39	56	??	1983	Ливия	8301	Конго-ДР FG-2001									
39039160	УБ	№39	56	??	1983	СССР	92										
39040018	УБ	№39	57	??	1983	СССР											
39040072	УБ	№39	57	??	1983	СССР		Украина Ангола I-29									
39040074	УБ	№39	57	??	1983	СССР	61	296-й АПИБ									
39040097	УБ	№39	57	??	1983	СССР		Украина Ангола I-31									
39040099	УБ	№39	57	??	30.05.83	СССР	92	176-й ГвИАП, 841-й ГвАПИБ, 176-й ГвИАП, 343-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
39040106	УБ	№39	57	??	1983	СССР	85	941-й ИАП									
39040112	УБ	№39	57	??	1983	СССР		129-й АПИБ									
39040115	УБ	№39	57	??	29.06.83	СССР	95	176-й ГвИАП, 841-й ГвАПИБ, 176-й ГвИАП, 343-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
39041510	УБ	№39	58	??	1983	СССР											
А1038318	УБ	№39	58	??	1983	Болгария	29	18.ИАП 12501015 594У 									
А1038320	УБ	№39	58	??	1983	Болгария	30	18.ИАП 12501012									
A1038322	УБ	№39	58	??	1983	Румыния	182	AF/Grupul 93 потерян 08.10.91									
А1038325	УБ	№39	58	??	1983	ЧССР	8325	28.SBOLP 41.SLT потерян 19.05.98									
А1038327	УБ	№39	58	??	1983	ЧССР	8327	28.SBOLP 1.SLP 41.SLT потерян 19.11.96									
А1038330	УБ	№39	58	??	1983	Болгария	31	25.ИБАП 12500919 536У									
39043550	УБ	№39	59	??	29.08.83	СССР	66	4-й ЦБП									
39043555	УБ	№39	59	??	20.09.83	СССР	63	9-й ИАП									
39043568	УБ	№39	59	??	1983	СССР											
39043572	УБ	№39	59	??	14.10.83	СССР	70	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП									
39047715	УБ	№39	60	??	1983	СССР	03	ОКБ МиГ									
39047750	УБ	№39	59	??	1983	СССР											
39047760	УБ	№39	60	??	1983	СССР		4020 БРС									
39047762	УБ	№39	60	??	1983	СССР	78	982-й ИАП, 713-й ИАП									
39047812?	УБ	№39	60	??	1985	СССР											
49060027	УБ	№39	61	??	1984	СССР		Украина, Индия									
49060040	УБ	№39	61	??	1984	СССР	98	Украина, Чугуев									
49060047	УБ	№39	61	??	1984	СССР		129-й АПИБ, Казахстан 65									
49060090	УБ	№39	61	??	1984	СССР		129-й АПИБ									
49060130?	УБ	№39	61	??	1984	СССР											
49060250	УБ	№39	61	??	1984	СССР		129-й АПИБ									
49060270	УБ	№39	61	??	19.05.84	СССР	91	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП, 562-й АРЗ									
49065264	УБ	№39	61	??	1984	СССР		1-е НИУ, Ахтубинск									
49065301	УБ	№39	61	??	1984	СССР	71	129-й АПИБ, Украина, Индия									
А1038404	УБ	№39	61	??	1984	Болгария	32	18.ИАП 83г 3839									
49065305	УБ	№39	62	??	1984	СССР	95	Украина, Индия									
А1038406	УБ	№39	62	??	1984	Болгария	33	18.ИАП 12501095 644У									
А1038407	УБ	№39	62	??	1984	Куба	706	12501085 637У									
А1038408?	УБ	№39	62	??	1984	Куба	707										
Б1038423	УБ	№39	62	??	1984	Ливия	423	потом 8423 1023sq потерян 08.10.09									
Б1038425	УБ	№39	62	??	1984	Ливия	425	потом 8425 ПНС, РЛ									
Б1038427	УБ	№39	62	??	1984	Ливия	427	потом 8427									
Б1038428	УБ	№39	62	??	23.07.84	Ливия	428	потерян 22.12.92									
49065315	УБ	№39	62	??	1984	СССР		Украина, Шри-ланка CTF730 потом SFT-1701 12501181 672У									
49065364	УБ	№39	62	??	1984	СССР	08	929 ГЛИЦ									
49065365	УБ	№39	62	??	1984	СССР		Казахстан 62									
49070432	УБ	№39	63	??	08.12.84	СССР	96	176-й ГвИАП, 343-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС									
49070433	УБ	№39	63	??	1984	СССР		Украина, Индия									
59070435	УБ	№39	63	??	30.01.85	СССР	66	33-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
Б1038437	УБ	№39	63	??	1984	Румыния	137	AF/Grupul 93 12501202 693У									
59075502	УБ	№39	64	??	24.05.85	СССР	67	33-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП бн 60, 4020 БРС									
59075503	УБ	№39	64	??	03.06.85	СССР	68	33-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
59075504	УБ	№39	64	??	06.06.85	СССР	70	33-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 33-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 33-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 4020 БРС									
59075505	УБ	№39	64	??	1985	СССР	67	905-й ИАП, Казахстан 64									
59075506	УБ	№39	64	??	28.06.85	СССР	69	905-й ИАП, 129-й АПИБ, 281-й ИИАП, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС									
59075508	УБ	№39	64	??	1985	СССР		129-й АПИБ, Казахстан  63									
59080260	УБ	№39	65	??	1985	СССР	04										
59080550	УБ	№39	65	??	1985	СССР	61	Казахстан									
59080570	УБ	№39	65	??	1985	СССР	07	ИВВАУЛ									
А1038504	УБ	№39	65	??	1985	ГДР	100	JBG 37 20+56 12501241 731У									
А1038506	УБ	№39	65	??	1985	ГДР	103	JBG 37 20+57

0904509?	УБ	№39			1981	СССР		4020 БРС	

	УБ	№39				СССР	72	1250038? 5-й ГвИАП									
	УБ	№39				СССР		58-й АПИБ потерян 20.05.74									
	УБ	№39				СССР		849-й ИАП потерян 03.02.84									
	УБ	№39				СССР		58-й АПИБ потерян 12.12.88									
	УБ	№39				Алжир	FT-02	302?									
	УБ	№39				Алжир	FT-70	фото									
	УБ	№39				Алжир	FT-90	фото									
	УБ	№39				Ангола	I-20	потерян 19.11.08									
	УБ	№39				Ангола	I-21										
	УБ	№39				Ангола	I-22	не подтвержден									
	УБ	№39				Ангола	I-23	не подтвержден									
	УБ	№39				Ангола	I-24	не подтвержден									
	УБ	№39				Ангола	I-25	не подтвержден									
	УБ	№39				Ангола	I-26										
	УБ	№39				Ангола	I-27	не подтвержден									
	УБ	№39				Ангола	I-28										
	УБ	№39			1973	Египет	9591										
	УБ	№39			1973	Египет	9592	фото									
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS301	Orjhar									
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS302	10sq, 2sq									
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS303										
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS304	TACDE									
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS305	220sq									
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS306	акт									
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS307										
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS308										
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS309	2sq									
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS310										
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS311	10sq									
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS312										
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS313	29sq									
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS314										
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS315	222sq									
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS317	29sq									
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS318	не подтвержден									
	УБ	№39			198?	Индия	MS319	224sq									
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3030	18sq, 222sq									
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3031	не подтвержден									
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3032	221sq									
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3033	не подтвержден									
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3034	не подтвержден									
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3035	32wg									
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3081	TACDE									
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3082										
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3083	224sq									
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3084										
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3269										
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3273										
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3432										
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3458	22sq									
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3468	22sq									
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3469	22sq									
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3470	ЧАРЗ									
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3471	22sq									
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3472	32wg									
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3473	фото									
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23000										
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23001	Bakr									
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23002	Bakr									
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23003	Bakr									
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23004	Qadessia Уничтожен на земле									
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23019	AIA Talib Уничтожен на земле 1991									
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23020	AIA Talib Уничтожен на земле 1991									
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23021										
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23022	AIA Talib Уничтожен на земле 1991									
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23023	AIA Talib Уничтожен на земле 1991									
	УБ	№39				Куба	702										
	УБ	№39				Куба	703										
	УБ	№39				Куба	704										
	УБ	№39				Куба	705										
	УБ	№39				Сирия	1750	захвачен 09.15									
	УБ	№39				Сирия	1751										
	УБ	№39				Сирия	1752	захвачен 09.15									
	УБ	№39				Сирия	1758	фото									
	УБ	№39				Сирия	1783	фото

----------


## Intruder

Откуда "бананивы"? Имеет место быть мало-мало путанка...... Но в целом как основная "рыба" для доводки до ума пойдет! Вот только лучше это делать в  Экселе..... :Smile:

----------


## lindr

> Вот только лучше это делать в Экселе.....


Экспорт из Эксела  :Smile:  правлю оригинал




> Откуда "бананивы"? Имеет место быть мало-мало путанка


Что вы имеете сказать?  :Smile:  Простите не понял, что вы имеете ввиду

----------


## Mig

Хочу положить свой "грошик" в общую копилку.

Не знаю заводских номеров МиГ-23МЛА, но напомню, что  весной 1978 года 234 гиап, аэродром Кубинка, получил 10 новых самолетов прямо с завода, на которых были выполнены доработки с учетом "визитных" задач этого полка. В полку МиГ-23МЛА, входившие в состав 4-й эскадрильи показа, имели бортовые номера 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 и 30. 

Б/н 23 был разбит в аварии 14 августа 1981 г. на аэродроме Шауляй.

Оставшиеся  9 самолетов МиГ-23МЛА эксплуатировались 234 гиап до второй половины 1980-х годов.

----------


## Intruder

> Экспорт из Эксела  правлю оригинал
> 
> 
> 
> Что вы имеете сказать?  Простите не понял, что вы имеете ввиду


Просто нужно за основу взять Вашу информацию за основу!!!! :Smile:

----------


## ДА-200

Реестр МиГ-23 ВВС Чехословакии

http://forum.valka.cz/index.php/f/502287

----------


## An-Z

Моя первая копеечка, МиГ завершивший жизненный путь на мишенном поле полигона под Воронежом

----------


## lindr

1405 это интересно! по номеру обр 71, тем более что буквы были красные и их 4 похоже - т.е. имеем заводской а не формулярный.

----------


## flogger23

ГДР и ЧССР имели нет МиГ-23МЛА. Эти были МиГ-23МЛ/ 23-12А с Сапфир-23МЛ (Н003) и нет МиГ-23МЛА/ 23-16 с Сапфир-23МЛА-2(Н008) советских ВВС. Из-за назначение эти 23-12А не много не корректно называется МиГ-23МЛА.

----------


## Ariec 71

Может пригодится?
http://svvaulsh.ru/forum_viewtopic.php?65.50354.0

----------


## lindr

Н003 это не Сапфир-23МЛ, а Аметист, совсем другой локатор. И АСП на 23-12А другой (АСП-17 вместо АСП-23МЛ)

Чистых МЛ было немного и они выпускались параллельно с М 1976-78 с разбивкой но номерам машин в серии.

Экспортные 23-12А имели локатор Н003Э, по факту все выпущенные  МЛ 1978-83 это МЛА, но назывались они МЛ, ибо чистых МЛ было немного. с 1984 года начинается выпуск 23-19 и 23-22

23-19 (МЛАЭ) также имели Н003Э но отличались СПО-15 и имели блоки выброса помех в подфюзеляжном пилоне, однако Сирийские МЛАЭ имели Блоки выброса помех своей конструкции над двигателем.

Отдельный разговор Ливийские МЛАЭ-2, долгое время считалсь что они имели радар Н003Э, однако при детальном рассмотрении технички на  LAVEX-2009 выявилась напись Н008Э, были ли они изначально или появились в ходе ремонта ~ 2006 пока не известно, де факто это 23-22Б

Про 23-22А все известно, тут ничего нового я не скажу

В Ирак 23-19 не поставлялись, обнаруженные 23270 и 23273 - это доработанные 23-12А с блоками выброса снятыми с Су-22М4 и возможно с СПО-15.

----------


## flogger23

> Н003 это не Сапфир-23МЛ, а Аметист, совсем другой локатор. И АСП на 23-12А другой (АСП-17 вместо АСП-23МЛ)
> Чистых МЛ было немного и они выпускались параллельно с М 1976-78 с разбивкой но номерам машин в серии.
> Экспортные 23-12А имели локатор Н003Э, по факту все выпущенные  МЛ 1978-83 это МЛА, но назывались они МЛ, ибо чистых МЛ было немного. с 1984 года начинается выпуск 23-19 и 23-22


Да, а ещё вопрос:
МиГ-23МЛА советск. ВВС: 23-16
МиГ-23МЛА зкспорт с другом оборудованием: 23-12А  ? 
23-12А потому, что эти не оригинальный МиГ-23МЛ и тоже не МиГ-23МЛА советск. ВВС?

Сейчас я находил интересной список:  http://russianarms.mybb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=462

А лучще дальше здезь:  
Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-23

----------


## lindr

Вот несколько интересных снимков

- на первом - втором запечатлен момент установки БВП на Эфиопский МиГ-23БН, сам БВП хорошо известен, он появился на индийских МиГ-23БН в кон 80-х нач. 90-х, потом был применен на МиГ-27М(Л), затем ~ 1998 модернизации подверглись Эфиопские самолеты, нам более интересен номер, он смахивает на

0393207556	БН				Эфиопия		3750

Во всяком случает адресное пространство заводского 41-50 соответствует

- на третьем снимке запечатлен один из самолетов после модернизации.

- На вооружении Эфиопии есть самолеты с СПС-141 так и без (возможно из Египетского задела). 4-й снимок

- пятый снимок МиГ-23МС, описан как Египетский, но это не так, он Ливийский бн 617, дело в том, что в 1972-77 года Ливия и Египет образовывали федерацию. Указанный номер не может быть египетским, а по опознавательным знакам  отличий нет. Вопрос о серийном, часть работавших в Ливии специалистов говорит, что 3-х значные номера на МиГ также были последними цифрами заводского, как позднее введенные 4-х значные. В частности это утверждается для МиГ-25 485, 499 итд, однако для Су-22М
это точно неверно

45312	22М					Ливия	307	1022sq
47402	22М					Ливия	311	1022sq

----------


## Sr10

Список частей на МиГ23 СССР, возможно неполный.
---------------------------------------------------
----
В ВВС и ПВО около 3500 из более 5000 построенных. Вооружено более 70 полков.


968 ИАП 95иад 26ВА  Белорусского ВО Рось  - с 1967г, в 1977г с МиГ23С на М    с июня 1972 г МиГ-23 "образца 1971 г.", в 1977 с МиГ-23 обр. 1971 г. на М

979 ИАП Белорусского ВО  Щучин - МиГ23 до расформирования в 1989г   с осени 1972 г. МиГ-23С (бывшие из Шаталово)...... Афган 1986-88 МиГ-23МЛ. Б.н. "контурные".

92 ИАП 4иад 14ВА Прикарпатского ВО  в 80х -> МиГ29

168 ИАП Староконстантинов МиГ23 с 1971г  В июне 1987 г. получил МЛД из Шаталово и на этих самолетах ушел в Афган. 1987-88  МиГ-23МЛД. Б.н. красные. Звездочки и эмблемы - на левом воздухозаборнике - "  пикирующий "  белый   орел   с   копьем   в   когтях  на фоне синего круга. Потерь не было.  5 МиГ-23 впоследствии переданы Болгарии. 

86 гвИАП 119 иад 5ВА Одесского ВО  Маркулешты

161 ИАП  119 иад 5ВА Одесского ВО  Лиманское

190 ИАП Одесского ВО  Канатово   1986-87 МиГ-23МЛД. Б.н. голубые. Пара ч/б и цветных фото. Звездочки на левом борту. Расформирован в 1989.

982 ИАП Закавказ.ВО Вазиани   1984-86 2-я и 1-я АЭ по году в Кандагаре. Потери: 2 летчика и 5 самолетов (4 МЛД и 1 спарка). МиГ-23МЛД. Б.н. голубые.

821 ИАП ордена Суворова 20иад 1 ВА Дальневосточного ВО Спасск-Дальний (в период 1960-80 - в составе 11 ОА ПВО, затем, в 1980-86 г.г. - снова в составе ВВС, в 1987 (89г) году возвращен в состав 11 ОА ПВО).  на МиГ-23МЛ, затем примерно в 89-90-м сдали их в Сев.Корею и получили МЛД  -  белые бортовые номера МЛД   
В 1980 г перевооружен на МиГ-23МЛ. Две эскадрильи в1987-1988 годах были переданы на ремзавод для предпродажной подготовки в Анголу, а взамен их получали самолеты со всей страны… В 1984 г группа летного и инженерно-технического состава была откомандирована в состав 169 гвардейского смешанного авиационного полка ВВС КТОФ, на аэродроме Кам-Рань (Вьетнам). 3 аэ МиГ-23МЛД.
 расформирован  1 сентября 1994 г ; самолеты в несколько приемов гоняли в Нижний Тагил на базу хранения. в тот год еще 17 ИАП ПВО порезали а всех остальных перевели на 2-х эскадрильную схему.

301-й иап (Калинка, 10-й участок) в/ч 65383 Миг-23М (в Калинке под Хабаровском) Ныне закрыт, планировался ДОСААФ-ский сделать….   301 иап был в составе 28 иад с 1980 (передача в ВВС) по апрель 1987 (обратная передача в ПВО). Затем был в составе 8 кПВО (Комсомольск). Расформирован в 1994 г.  - первый полк на ДВ, сменивший свои Су-9 на МиГ-23 (М) в 1976 году. Летал на них до 1990-го, после на МиГ-23МЛД до расформирования 1.09.94.

126 ИАП 246иад 44 а/корпус 23 ВА  Чойрен Монголия МиГ-23М, с 80-х МЛ   С мая 1975 г. МиГ-23М, с 80-х МЛ

120 ИАП 23 ВА  Домна с 1978г МиГ-23МЛ (с МиГ-21)   (акульи пасти с Афгана) Афган 1988-89  МиГ-23МЛД. Б.н. белые. Звездочки и символику см. ниже. МиГ-23 120 ИАП летали до 93г, самолеты полка были перегнаны на базу хранения в Степь. Часть их подверглась переделке в радиоуправляемые мишени на АРЗ, а несколько самолетов с "грифами" ранее передали в другие части, включая и ЦБП в Липецке, откуда они затем попали на базу хранения Чебеньки под Оренбургом (в частности, там находится и борт № 15, в числе первых получивший эти эмблемы). По другим данным – бхат Степь.

905 ИАП Талды-Курган Среднеаз.ВО МиГ-23М с 1979г  1984-85 МиГ-23МЛД. Б.н. голубые. На левом борту звездочки. Потери: 1 летчик и 1 самолет б.н. "21". В 1984г. свои МЛ-ы отдали в Сары-Шаган, у них забрали МЛД и на них ушли в Афганистан.  В 1990г. полк был расформирован, самолеты переданы в 301 ИАП аэр. 10 Участок (Хабаровск) и несколько в 308 ИАП аэр. Постовая (Советская Гавань), после расформирования полков часть осталась в Постовой, часть перегнали в Нижний Тагил, а остальные в Дземги.

735 ИАП->ИБП 73 ВА Туркестан.ВО Карши (передан в 1980г из 12 ОА ПВО) МиГ-23М до 1984г -> Су24

32 гвИАП Московский ВО Шаталово (Свой последний, как оказалось, “поход” на стрельбы в Мары 32 гиап выполнил 12-19 января 1987 года.)
первый в ВВС полк на МиГ-23. С июля 1970 г. - С, с 1971 г. - "образца 1971 г.", с лета 1972 г. - М, с июня 1978 г. - МЛА (старые М полк передал в Орловку), с апреля 1983 г. - МЛД. В июне 1987 г. полк передал свои МЛД в 168 иап, Староконстантинов, а взамен получил из 168 иап старые МЛ, на которых летал до расформирования в 1989 г.

234 гвИАП Московский ВО Кубинка “показушный” МиГ-23МЛА, МС.МФ.УМ вместе с 21бис , с 83г поступали МиГ29
С 1978 г. 10 МиГ-23МЛА, с середины 1970- до середины 1980-х - 2 МС, 2 МФ, 2 УБ. МЛА в полку применялись до второй половины 1980-х годов.

404 иап (Орловка) 28 иад 1 ВА - одним из первых переучившийся на МиГ-23М и летавший на них до начала 90-х, когда получил "подержанные" МиГ-29 из Шауляя.

224 апиб (Озерная падь) летал на МиГ-23М, затем на МиГ-27.

                                             16 ВА ГДР
31 гвИАП  6гвИАД  Мерзебург МиГ-23М с 1974г
85 гвИАП  6гвИАД  Мерзебург МиГ-23М с 1975г
33 ИАП 16гвИАД Виттшток  с 86-87г МиГ29
773 ИАП 16гвИАД  Дамаргартен МиГ-23 с 1975г (с МиГ21), к 1979г МиГ-23МЛ с 86-87г МиГ29
787 ИАП 16гвИАД  Финов МиГ-23М с 1975г, с 80-х МиГ-25ПД (под перехват SR71), с 89г МиГ29
35 ИАП 126иад Цербст МиГ-23М с 1975г (с МиГ21) В Цербсте были Миг-23. Во всяком случае, в 88-89 году. В 1989г МиГ27 35-го АПИБ ушли в СССР, на смену им – 53-й гвИАП МиГ-29 из Шауляя. 35-й АПИБ на МиГ-23М получил из Шауляя МиГ29 и переименован в 35-й ИАП.
Б.Рычило "Из истории эксплуатации Миг-23М в 35 иап"
"До 1979 года самолеты полка были окрашены в серо-голубой цвет с бортовыми номерами красного цвета с белой окантовкой. Затем пришло распоряжение в сжатые сроки их закамуфлировать, для чего из штаба армии прислали плохонькие черно-белые альбомы (цвета были показаны различной штриховкой) с утвержденными вариантами камуфляжа и 200-литровые бочки с нитрокраской разных цветов в количествах и пропорциях, соответствующих научно разработанным нормам. Сводная бригада из специалистов слесарно-механических групп, вооруженная пульверизаторами, обосновалась в ангаре 1-й аэ, и туда по графику поэскадрильно потащили самолеты. Творческий подход к вариантам окраски в сочетании с собственными эстетическим воззрениям личного состава (все любили природу) привел к тому, что первые машины выкатились из ангара темно-зелеными и тоном почти не отличались от танков. По мере того, как зеленая краска иссякала (к тому же ею красили не только самолеты), в целом камуфляж теплел. Наконец, последние самолеты третьей эскадрильи предстали перед публикой в чисто пустынной желто-коричневой гамме. Перекрашивать их было поздно, да и нечем. Индивидуальный подход дал и позитивный результат – многие самолеты теперь можно было опознать издалека, даже не разглядывая их бортовой номер.")
833 ИАП 126иад Альтес-Лагер(Ютеборг) МиГ-23М МиГ-23МЛД – выведен в Смоленск и расформирован
73 гвИАП 126иад Кётен МиГ-23М с 1977г, МиГ-23МЛ с 80г
                                      4 ВА Польша
871 ИАП 239иад Ключево(Старград) МиГ-23М с 70-х,  МиГ-23МЛД с 80-х;  39 МЛД и УМ прогнали в Рашку под Смоленск
                                      36 ВА Венгрия
5 гвИАП 11гвИАД  Шармеллек (Балатон) МиГ-23М с 1975г  через 10 лет МиГ29
14 гвИАП  11гвИАД Кишкунлахаза МиГ-23М с 1975г через 10 лет МиГ29
                                  Чехословакия
114 ИАП 131сад  Миловице – в 1990г в совок, приняв только 10 МиГ-29 + 26 23М/УМ -> Ивано-Франковск: позже расформирован

                               Въетнам
Камрань – 3 аз 169 ОгвСАП (на базе 821 ИАП) - 12 МиГ-23МЛ/МЛД/ из Шаталово,УБ(2шт) из Спасска-Дальн. 12/1984-94гг (Ту-142,95РЦ 2 аэ 169 ОгвСАП + с 1986г Ми-14, Ту-16 1 аэ). На Кам-Рань самолеты перевозились в разобранном состоянии (каждый в 3-х контейнерах) на сухогрузе “Амдерма” в декабре 1984 г. в марте 1985 года летный состав заступил на боевое дежурство. Вывезли тем-же способом в начале 1990г – несколько бросили догнивать на Центральной Угловой…

                                                                                                       ПВО
                      2 ОА ПВО Белоруссия
61 ИАП Барановичи МиГ-23П с 1979г – перед развалом Союза получил Су-27
201 ИАП Мачулище МиГ-23М после КР с 1979г (с Су-9) к развалу Союза 38 МиГ-23П,МЛД,УМ
15 мая 79 года пригнали первые МиГ23 - звено "спарок". В первых числах июня на базу хранения звеньями улетели Су-9. Оставили 8 Су-9 (стояли на БД почти до зимы, иногда подымались в воздух) и как ни странно 2 "спарки" Су-7 ( б/н красный 45 и 63). 10 июля пригнали "крайние" МиГи. Всю зиму БД несли МиГ-25П (звено, кажется 61 ИАПа). В мае 80 года на БД заступили МиГ-23.
Полк получал новенькие МЛ, через 3 года их доработали в МЛД. Несколько доработали под Р-73 и верхние БВП. После 91 года от ИАПа осталась только база хранения. МиГи распродавали по частям и целиком.

        6 ОА ПВО Прибалтика  
177 ИАП Лодейное Поле 1989г -38 МиГ-23 (до них – Су9), к началу 90-х получил Су-27
366 ИАП Пярну Эстония МиГ-23П
655 ИАП Пярну Эстония МиГ-23П  - в Афганистане. 1985-86 МиГ-23МЛД. Б.н. "контурные". На левом борту звездочки.  В 1984г. самолеты полка прошли доработку из МЛ в МЛД на 121 АРЗ в Кубинке, самолёты просто подкрашивались, бортовые номера не менялись - остались прежние заводские, еще "луховицкие". Символики нет, звездочки нанесли в конце пребывания в Афгане, по одной за 10 боевых вылетов. Потери: 1 летчик и 1 самолет. МиГ-23 из Пярну в 1991 отдали в 456 ИАП в г.Тапа, а их самолеты забрали себе и отправили на БХАТ во Ржев.
452 ИАП Хаапсалу - 38 МиГ-23П,УМ
456 ИАП Тапа   ( 656-й иап ПВО ??)

                         8 ОА ПВО
179 ИАП Стрый МиГ-23М с 1979г (с Су-9)
737 ИАП Арциз (Червоноглинская) МиГ-23П после КР (из частей переходящих на Су27)
894 ИАП Озерное (Житомир.обл) МиГ-23П с завода с начала 80-х
209 гвИАП  Приволжский (Астрахань) с конца 70х с Су9/11 2 аэ МиГ-23П 1аз МиГ-21бис

                      19 ОА ПВО
393 гвИАП Астрахань

                        12 ОА ПВО
-179 гвИАП Красноводск Туркмения МиГ-23М с 1974г – первый в ПВО  на МиГ-23
в 1974 г. полк приступил к переучиванию на МиГ-23М (вероятно, это был вообще первый полк ПВО, получивший МиГ-23). В 1977 г. такую же технику начали поставлять и в 152-й иап (Ак-Тепе, Ашхабадская обл.). Но в марте 1980 г. этот полк передали в состав ВВС, что было связано с началом боевых действий в Афганистане. Вернулся в ПВО он только в 1988 г. уже на МиГ-23-МЛД. А в 1990-м 152-й иап перевооружили на МиГ-23ПД, взятые с консервации.
-152 ИАП Ак-Тепе (Ашхабад.обл) в марте 1980г -> ВВС, вновь в ПВО с 1988г с МиГ-23МЛД, в 1990г на МиГ-23ПД с консервации. С 1982г в Афгане

                          4 ОА ПВО
-681 ИАП Данилово (Иошкар-Ола)
-683 ИАП Бобровка (район Самары). - Летом 1991г летали на МиГ-23М.  В 1994 год пришли самолеты из расформированных 191 ИАП (Ефремов), 28 Гвардейский ИАП (Андреаполь. Тверская обл.) и -415 ИАП (Туношна, Ярославль).Московского округа ПВО . К лету 1997 года стало ясно, что и  в Бобровке “двадцать третьи” доживают последние дни. В течение июля пары и звенья истребителей с подвешенными баками взлетали из Бобровки и приземлялись уже в Курске, В августе 1997 года 683 ИАП был официально расформирован.
-765 ИАП ( Нижний Тагил) МиГ-23 расформировали в 1993 году.
- 412 ИАП Домбаровский 19 корпуса ПВО (Челябинск) - в конце 70-х Миг-23м (с Су-9), 1991г Миг-23п из Смоленска из расформированного 401иап. Расформирован 1993г.                                    
                           14 ОА ПВО
-812 ИАП Алейск (Барнаул)  на 2008г аэродром разрушен… 70е годы - потом аэродром был частично демонтирован и там размещались в 80х вертолетчики вплоть до полной ликвидации авиабазы. На Алтае было 4 бетонных военных полосы одна в Калманке, одна в Камне-на-Оби и две в Славгороде, все полосы принадлежали Барнаульскому ВВАУЛ и дргуих авиационных частей на Алтае не было. Под Алейском летали на Л-29 в 80 годы с грунтовки.
- 813 ИАП Купино (Новосиб.обл)  МиГ-23   в Купино нумерация бортов была такая: 1 АЭ - с 01 нечетные до 25 (с пропуском 13, само собой), плюс 2 спарки, б/н 55,56, 2 АЭ - почему-то четные, с 26 по 48, на стрельбах была потеряна, кажется, 34, ей на смену из Талды-Кургана пришла машина с б/н 17, так что в полку одно время было две 17 машины, какой номер ей потом присвоили - ?, возможно, 50, а спарки были - 53,54; 3 АЭ - б/н с 61 нечетные по 83, спарки - 51 и 52 (потерянная в катастрофе в 1984 году). 3-е звенья каждой эскадрильи считались "шаровыми" - их снаряжали специальными противоАДАшными снарядами и ракетами только с тепловыми головками.  На БД стояли 5 машин - 2 в режиме 5-минутной, готовности, 2 - в режиме получасовой готовности, плюс один шаровой самолет в режиме получасовой готовности.
??  849 иап Купино Расформирован 01.08.1998

                             11 ОА ПВО
-22 гвИАП Центральная Угловая  МиГ-23М с 1979г (с Су-9) МиГ-23МЛД до 1994г, затем Су-27 (МиГ23 на постаменте у поста ГАИ с борт 02 !)
Начал переучиваться на МиГ-23М в 1977 году, вторым на ДВ. До этого летал на Су-9/Су-11 (1аэ). МЛД получил в 91-м.
В Угловой списали МиГ-23 МЛД, которые имели налет после ремонта несколько минут (перелет из Воздвиженки в Угловку)
- 41 ИАП Постовая -> о.Итуруп, гарнизон Буревестник, с 1982г до разгона в 93 году стояли Миг-23МЛД.
- 308 ИАП с 12/82г Буревестник о.Итуруп -> Постовая МиГ-23МЛД (с МиГ-21бис)   белые бортовые номера МиГ-23МЛД. Расформирован в 1994 г
308 и 41 полки тесно связаны: в 1982 году они поменялись местами базирования. 41-й на МиГ-23МЛ улетел на о.Итуруп (аэр.Буревестник), а 308 с Итурупа на МИГ-21бис пребазировался на Постовую. В 41-м полку постепеннно все машины заменили на МЛД, 308-й в 1991 сменил "бисы" сразу на МЛД.
- 528 иап Смирных в/ч 65338  - МиГ23 с 1981г (вместе с 777,41 иап в составе одной дивизии (сначала 40 иад ВВС, затем 24 дПВО))
летал на МЛД. В 80-90-х своеобразный "учебный" полк. Там готовили молодой летный состав, прибывающий после училищ, а затем (через год) распределяли по другим полкам 11 ОА, несущим боевое дежурство.

--- на Дальнем Востоке МиГ-23М - 10 участок(301), Ц.Угловая(22) и Орловка(404), на Миг-23МЛ(Д) Спасск, Смирных(528) и Буревестник(308).
Примерно в 80-м году почти все истребительные полки на ДВ были переданы в ВВС. С 1986 по 1989 все истребительные полки вернулись в 11 ОА ПВО, кроме двух полков Орловки (404 на МиГ-23М и 216 на Су-27), которые так и остались в ВВС.

                   Московский Округ ПВО
-28 ИАП  Кричев МиГ-23П (с МиГ-25П) -> 28 гвИАП Андреаполь 2-го корпуса МО ПВО (при горби-ельцине стал гвардейским) и сдох - В 1994г расформирован … - номер полку МиГ29 с Западной группы. Андреаполь получал свои МиГ-23П последним в ПВО, в 82-83гг из Луховиц. На них стояли Р-35 и прицелы АСП-17. От МЛД он отличался только крылом (+ регулировками САУ) и отсутствием режима ближнего боя в прицеле, замененного режимом работы в р/контрастной облачности. Последние из них 30 марта 1994 г посадили на базе консервации в Н.Тагиле…
-191 ИАП Ефремов (Тульск.обл ) МиГ-23П (с Су-11) – 38 шт к 1991г. В 1994г расформирован
-401 ИАП Смоленск МиГ-23П – к 1996г уже был расформирован    летом 1991 года летали на МиГ-23М.
-415 ИАП 3-го корпуса МО ПВО Туношна – в 1992(94)г расформирован, самолеты на БХАТ Ржев.
-472 ИАП Халино (Курск-Вост) в/ч 61364 до 4/80г на МиГ-19ПМ -> МиГ-23П до середины 90-х (36ед: 3 аэ по 3 звена, борта с №01 – 1 аэ, с 20-2-я(61,62 УБ), с 30-3-я(71,72 УБ)). -  в 1994 год пришли самолеты из расформированных 191 ИАП (Ефремов), 28 Гвардейский ИАП (Андреаполь. Тверская обл.) и 415 ИАП (Туношна, Ярославль). Московского округа ПВО. 4 самолета с 17 декабря 1991г приступили к боевому дежурству на аэродроме Эребуни (Ереван). Смены летного и технического состава периодически менялись. В 1993 году на дежурство заступила уже постоянная 420 авиагруппа (также созданная на базе 472 ИАП н оснащенная МИГ-2ЗП). С августа 1997г 472 ИАП стал последним полком в европейской части России, вооружейным МиГ-23. 472 ИАП стал последним местом службы для самолетов четырех полков: 28 ГвИАП, 191, 415, 683 ИАП , не считая машин, изначально принадлежавших 472 полку.
  1-05-1998г расформирован. (: 14 ГвИАП  МиГ-29 (из Жердевки, сменил расформированный МиГ-23П ))


       Учебные и исследовательские части:
-678-й гв. исап (Приозерск-6) в/ч 30101 Миг-23М(83)
-713-й уап (Армавир) в/ч ? Миг-23УБ(?)
-761-й уап (Аджикабул) в/ч 53921 Миг-23УБ(?)   -> Ханская (Адыгея) Л-39 и МиГ-23, к 2009г закрыт
-218 уап  Сальск  Миг 23 м ( и уб и боевые) МиГ - 23 П (спарка УБ) с 1981 до разгона
В училищях были боевые 23М. В уап было 4 аэ, (в ВВС в 1981 - 1982 г.г. переходили на 6 аэ - последствия Хрущёвского сокращения 1961 года, потом вернулись к прежним штатам) в аэ 5 звеньев - 24 летчика-инструктора вместе с управлением, НШ аэ нелетающий. Отношение уб к боевым 60% к 40. в 4х аэ - 20 звеньев по 4 самолета - 80 машин - 32 Миг-23П и 48 Миг-23УБ.
 -- Мары База ВВС ЦПЛС “агрессоры”  (на базе ?? иап ТуркВО в начале 70-х гг (МиГ-21ПФМ,СМ,УМ, на 1974г – МиГ21бис)), с осени 1975г 2-я аэ на МиГ23М/УБ (б/н синие с белым кантом, с 1979г камуфляж), с 1984г МиГ-23МЛД, с 1987г элементы быстрой идентификации - “коньячные полосы, пасти, викинги’. После 1991г в ВС СНГ …

  ---- Спарки МиГ-23уб в апибах, летавших на МиГ-23Б/БН, МиГ-27:
1-й гв.апиб (Кунмадараш-Лебяжье) (бывший 707-й иапиб) (Лебяжье) в 1993 году перешел на Су-24
3-й апиб (Кшива) в 1983 году перешел на Су-24
18-й гв.апиб (Галенки) в 1993 году на Су-25 (Миги в Савгородскую БХАТ)
19-й гв.апиб (Лерц) в 1993 году после вывода перешел на Су-24 (Миг-и на бхат в Чебенки)
53-й гв.апиб (Шауляй) в 1993 году после вывода расформирован (Миги в Тамбовскую БХАТ)
58-й апиб (Степь) в 1993 году расформирован (Миги в местную БХАТ)
88-й апиб (Сууркуль-Канатово-Дебрецен-Оленегорск) в 1993 году на Су-25
91-й иисап/иииап (Липецк)
129-й апиб (Талды-Курган)
134-й апиб (Жангиз-Тобэ)
224-й апиб (Озерная Падь) в 1993 году расформирован (Миги в Славгородскую БХАТ)
236-й апиб (Чертков-Градчаны) в 1990 году расформирован
266-й апиб (Налайх-Степь) перешел на Су-25 
296-й апиб (Альтенбург-Гроссенхайн)
281-й иапиб (Тоцкое) в 1986 году, возможно расформирован (Миги передали в 58-й апиб)
300-й апиб (Переяславка) (300 АПИБ начало 80 годов; 1 аэ – Изд 23БК, 2-3 аэ – Изд.-23БМ и спарки 23УБ соответственно. Бортовые номера самолетов 3-аэ изд. 23БМ 25,26,27,29,30,32,33,35,34,36,37. изд. 23УБ – 81) В 1989 г расформирован.
372-й апиб (Лоцики) в 1993 году после вывода расформирован (в Тамбовскую БХАТ)
559-й апиб (Финстервальде) в 1993 году после вывода перешел на Су-24 (Миг-и на бхат в Чебенки)
642-й гв.апиб (Мартыновка) в 1988 году на Миг-29
722-й апиб (Смуравьево) в 1989 году на Су-24
760-й иисап/ииапиб (Липецк)
899-й апиб (Лиелварде) На 1991 год в полку было 47 Миг-27Д и 11 МиГ-23УБ. в 1993 году после вывода в Бутурлиновку  расформирован (Миги в Тамбовскую БХАТ)
911-й апиб (Лида-Бранд) в 1992 году после вывода расформирован
940-й апиб (Поставы) в 1988 году расформирован


-------------------------------------------------------------

Достаточно полный реестр 23-х по номерам, имхо, вряд-ли получится создать. Данные в основном только по экспортным, да и то неточные. 
По советским сейчас, кмк, много инфы не найти - самолеты порезаны, формуляры утилизированы, а пока были живы - вряд-ли кто систематизацией занимался - такое хобби тянуло на приличные неприятности. Уже не говоря о передачах из части в часть.
Хотелось-бы верить, что это не так, но....

----------


## lindr

Ну по ОВД известно практически все, соответствующие данные были опубликованы при вступлении в НАТО, даже заводские известны почти все.
Насчет ВВС надеюсь на помощь форумчан, с миру по нитке как говорится.

Определенную информацию дали события в Ливии, но к сожалению в 2011 бч. ливийских МиГ-23 представляло собой металлолом со смытыми номерами :Frown:

----------


## Igor_k

> Н003 это не Сапфир-23МЛ, а Аметист, совсем другой локатор. И АСП на 23-12А другой (АСП-17 вместо АСП-23МЛ)
> 
> Чистых МЛ было немного и они выпускались параллельно с М 1976-78 с разбивкой но номерам машин в серии.
> 
> Экспортные 23-12А имели локатор Н003Э, по факту все выпущенные  МЛ 1978-83 это МЛА, но назывались они МЛ, ибо чистых МЛ было немного. с 1984 года начинается выпуск 23-19 и 23-22
> 
> 23-19 (МЛАЭ) также имели Н003Э но отличались СПО-15 и имели блоки выброса помех в подфюзеляжном пилоне, однако Сирийские МЛАЭ имели Блоки выброса помех своей конструкции над двигателем.
> 
> Отдельный разговор Ливийские МЛАЭ-2, долгое время считалсь что они имели радар Н003Э, однако при детальном рассмотрении технички на  LAVEX-2009 выявилась напись Н008Э, были ли они изначально или появились в ходе ремонта ~ 2006 пока не известно, де факто это 23-22Б
> ...


Строго говоря -Аметист не совсем новый РЛС,но хорошо перелопаченный
 на 23-19 были именно 08Э,в известной статье Младенова об этом сказано,в частности о режиме ББ,отсутствующем на предыдущих версиях.
Сирийские вообще дорабатывались не один раз,на абазе даже писали,что на них ставили беспереплетные фонари
на иракских СПО-15 действительно снимали с сушек после 91 года

----------


## lindr

> на 23-19 были именно 08Э


Вот тут можно поспорить. На прототипе из Монина Н003Э

2960325365	МЛАЭ					СССР	19	14 протоптип?

Вот на ливийских - Н008Э, а на Сирийских не видел, не могу судить, то что в Израиле на 23-19 намалевано, обсуждать не хочется...

----------


## lindr

Достал неск-ко фотографий серийников, буду вносить  :Smile:

----------


## Mig

> Список частей на МиГ-23 СССР, возможно неполный....


Хотел бы уточнить по нескольким полкам:

968 ИАП 95иад 26ВА  Белорусского ВО Рось  - с июня 1972 г МиГ-23 "образца 1971 г.", в 1977  с МиГ-23  обр. 1971 г. на М

979 ИАП Белорусского ВО  Щучин - с осени 1972 г. МиГ-23С (бывшие из Шаталово)...... 

168 ИАП Староконстантинов МиГ23 с 1971г. В июне 1987 г. получил МЛД из Шаталово и на этих самолетах ушел в Афган.  

32 гвИАП Московский ВО Шаталово, первый в ВВС полк на МиГ-23. 
С июля 1970 г. - С, с 1971 г. - "образца 1971 г.", с лета 1972 г. - М, с июня 1978 г. - МЛА (старые М полк передал в Орловку), с апреля 1983 г. - МЛД. В июне 1987 г. полк передал свои МЛД в 168 иап, Староконстантинов, а взамен получил из 168 иап старые МЛ, на которых летал до расформирования в 1989 г. 

234 гвИАП Московский ВО Кубинка С 1978 г. 10 МиГ-23МЛА, с середины 1970- до середины 1980-х - 2 МС, 2 МФ, 2 УБ. МЛА в полку применялись до второй половины 1980-х годов.

126 ИАП 246иад 44 а/корпус 23 ВА Чойрен Монголия. С мая 1975 г.  МиГ-23М, с 80-х МЛ 

36 ВА Венгрия
5 гвИАП 11гвИАД  Шармеллек (Балатон) МиГ-23М с 1975г  через 10 лет МиГ29
14 гвИАП  11гвИАД Кишкунлахаза МиГ-23М с 1975г через 10 лет МиГ29

В 11 гиад был еще 515 иап, аэродром Текель!

----------


## AndyK

> В 11 гиад был еще 515 иап, аэродром Текель!


Сергей, он разве Миг-23 эксплуатировал?  :Smile:  НЯП, с Миг-21бис пересел на Миг-29

----------


## muk33

> Список частей на МиГ23 СССР, возможно неполный.
> ----------------------------------------------------
> 
> 821 ИАП ордена Суворова 20иад 1 ВА Дальневосточного ВО Спасск-Дальний (в период 1960-80 - в составе 11 ОА ПВО, затем, в 1980-86 г.г. - снова в составе ВВС, в 1987 (89г) году возвращен в состав 11 ОА ПВО)   Расформирован в 1994 г
> 
> 301-й иап (Калинка, 10-й участок) в/ч 65383 Миг-23М  Расформирован в 1994 г
> 
> Камрань – 3 аз 169 ОгвСАП (на базе 821 ИАП) - 12 МиГ-23МЛ/МЛД/ из Шаталово,УБ(2шт) из Спасска-Дальн. 12/1984-94гг (Ту-142,95РЦ 2 аэ 169 ОгвСАП + с 1986г Ми-14, Ту-16 1 аэ). На Кам-Рань самолеты перевозились в разобранном состоянии (каждый в 3-х контейнерах) на сухогрузе “Амдерма” в декабре 1984 г. в марте 1985 года летный состав заступил на боевое дежурство. Вывезли тем-же способом в начале 1990г – несколько бросили догнивать на Центральной Угловой…                     
> 
> ...


Хоть мы эту тему уже давно обсуждали, попробую внести ясность, насчет вышеприведенных полков. Пишу только уточнения.

821-й - почти все верно. не указаны типы: летали на МиГ-23МЛ, затем примерно в 89-90-м сдали их в Сев.Корею и получили МЛД.

301-й - первый полк на ДВ, сменивший свои Су-9 на МиГ-23 (М) в 1976 году. Летал на них до 1990-го, после на МиГ-23МЛД до расформирования 1.09.94.

3 эскадрилья 169 осап в Камрань - относилась к авиации ВМФ, но комплектовалась летным составом из 11 ОА ПВО на "вахтовой" основе (командировки на 2 года). Крайний "заезд", сокращенный: 1988-1989 год. После этого эскадрилью истребителей расформировали. Машины там были ТОЛЬКО МЛД.

22-й гвардейский. Начал переучиваться на МиГ-23М в 1977 году, вторым на ДВ. До этого летал на Су-9/Су-11 (1аэ). МЛД получил в 91-м.

387 - такого полка на Дальнем Востоке не было

308 и 41 полки тесно связаны: в 1982 году они поменялись местами базирования. 41-й на МиГ-23МЛ улетел на о.Итуруп (аэр.Буревестник), а 308 с Итурупа на МИГ-21бис пребазировался на Постовую. В 41-м полку постепеннно все машины заменили на МЛД, 308-й в 1991 сменил "бисы" сразу на МЛД. МиГ-23П там (как и вообще на Дальнем Востоке) НИКОГДА не было.

528 летал на МЛД. В 80-90-х своеобразный "учебный" полк. Там готовили молодой летный состав, прибывающий после училищ, а затем (через год) распределяли по другим полкам 11 ОА, несущим боевое дежурство.

В ВВС 224 апиб (Озерная падь) летал на МиГ-23М, затем на МиГ-27. Спарки МиГ-23уб были в апибах, летавших на МиГ-27: 300-м (Переясловка), 18 гв. апиб (Галенки).
Смотрел внимательно, но похоже вы забыли ВВС-овский 404 иап (Орловка) 28 иад 1 ВА, так же одним из первых преучившийся на МиГ-23М и летавший на них до начала 90-х, когда получил "подержанные" МиГ-29 из Шауляя.
Что касается Бобровки и Смоленска - летом 1991 года я "посетил" оба аэродрома и оба летали на МиГ-23М.

----------


## Sr10

Благодарю за исправления и дополнения по полкам 23-х. 
Отредактировал список на 1-й странице, добавлено немного инфы из разных источников, афганский период, учебные части и т.д. Это не конечный вариант (надеюсь), извиняюсь за некоторую корявость, причесывать пока времени нет.

----------


## Mig

> Сергей, он разве Миг-23 эксплуатировал?  НЯП, с Миг-21бис пересел на Миг-29


Точно не помню... Запросил инфо у С.Н. Пазынича :Smile:

----------


## KAYRA

> Благодарю за исправления и дополнения по полкам 23-х. 
> Отредактировал список на 1-й странице, добавлено немного инфы из разных источников, афганский период, учебные части и т.д. Это не конечный вариант (надеюсь), извиняюсь за некоторую корявость, причесывать пока времени нет.


По поводу МиГ-23УБ в апиб на МиГ-23Б/БН,МиГ-27:
1-й гв.апиб (Кунмадараш-Лебяжье)
3-й апиб (Кшива) 
18-й гв.апиб (Галенки)
19-й гв.апиб (Лерц)
53-й гв.апиб (Шауляй)
58-й апиб (Степь)
88-й апиб (Сууркуль-Канатово-Дебрецен-Оленегорск)
91-й иисап/иииап (Липецк)
129-й апиб (Талды-Курган)
134-й апиб (Жангиз-Тобэ)
224-й апиб (Озерная Падь)
236-й апиб (Чертков-Градчаны)
266-й апиб (Налайх-Степь)
296-й апиб (Альтенбург-Гроссенхайн)
281-й иапиб (Тоцкое)
300-й апиб (Переяславка)
372-й апиб (Лоцики)
559-й апиб (Финстервальде)
642-й гв.апиб (Мартыновка)
715-й уап (Луговая)
722-й апиб (Смуравьево)
760-й иисап/ииапиб (Липецк)
899-й апиб (Лиелварде)
911-й апиб (Лида-Бранд)
940-й апиб (Поставы)

----------


## AndyM

> Предлагаю создать реестр МиГ-23, пока краткий - зав номера, бортовые эксплуатант.


220000918 С 1970 СССР 
>> 45 красный, МФТИ Жуковский

220001013 С 1970 СССР 08 
>> Финов, Германия

021000910 обр 71 1971 СССР 29 Минск
>> Сейчас находится в Томашовке
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15015512

021001508 обр 71 1971 СССР 09 
>> 02 желтый, Чернигов
>> http://www.gorod.cn.ua/news_7291.html

----------


## Gefest83

В Ставропольском училище связи ещё помнится на территории училища памятник стоял МиГ-23

----------


## F_42

> Список частей на МиГ23 СССР, возможно неполный.
> ---------------------------------------------------
> ...
>                          8 ОА ПВО
> 179 ИАП Стрый МиГ-23М с 1979г (с Су-9)
> 636 ИАП Краматорск МиГ-23П после КР в конце 1980-х
> 737 ИАП Арциз (Червоноглинская) МиГ-23П после КР (из частей переходящих на Су27)
> 894 ИАП Озерное (Житомир.обл) МиГ-23П с завода с начала 80-х
> 209 гвИАП  Приволжский (Астрахань) с конца 70х с Су9/11 2 аэ МиГ-23П 1аз МиГ-21бис
> ....


В Краматорске, вплоть до разгона в 1996 году, стояли Су-15ТМ. 
23-х там не было.
С уважением.

----------


## lindr

Спасибо AndyM!

Нашел фотографии "чистого" МЛ в Афганистане, номер предположительно 08651 

0390308651	МЛ					СССР	37	979-й ИАП ??

----------


## Sr10

> В Краматорске, вплоть до разгона в 1996 году, стояли Су-15ТМ. 23-х там не было.


Да, Вы правы, спасибо. Убрал Краматорск, вместо него список пополнил 412 ИАП Домбаровский 4 ОА ПВО.
Добавлен перечень апиб-ов, имевших УБ.

----------


## AndyM

> Предлагаю создать реестр МиГ-23, пока краткий - зав номера, бортовые эксплуатант.


023003105, 023003202, 024003804, “024003809”, 024003902, 024003904, 
>> мертвый Воздвиженка
Грустная тема (разделка)

 023003506 
>> 23 синий, Луганск
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=32777

  024004602 M 09.74 46 871 Soviet-th IAP 
>> Слупск, Польша
http://www.eurodemobbed.org.uk/image...4602_mig23.jpg

----------


## lindr

Спасибо AndyM за ссылку.

Нашел 

0390312697	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	53	

Из архива Торосяна З.С. на фото mail.ru

----------


## Alexey_VVO

В судебных делах попались номерки сирийских Миг-23УБ, проходивших ремонт на 275 АРЗ: http://kad.arbitr.ru/data/pdf/90d8cf...anovlenija.pdf

Между Министерством обороны Сирийской Арабской Республики и ФГУП "РСК "МиГ" был 
заключен контракт № РСК/076055354002 от 20.08.2000 г. об оказании на
территории РФ услуг по ремонту ранее поставленных Инозаказчику из СССР/РФ
самолетов типа «МиГ» с двигателями. Срок исполнения контракта в соответствии с дополнительным соглашением № РСК/076055354002-43307 от 18.08.2004 г. - 15 июня 2006 г.
В рамках его исполнения между ФГУП "РСК "МиГ" и ФГУП "275 АРЗ МО РФ" был заключен договор комиссии №32205 от 29.07.2004 г. на капитальный ремонт трех самолетов Миг-23-УБ.
Во исполнение Контракта в январе-феврале 2003 г.были ввезены из САР на территорию РФ в расстыкованном виде воздушным транспортом следующие самолеты:
МиГ-23УБ заводской номер 1038005, двигатель № 710474239020
МиГ-23УБ заводской номер 1038116, двигатель № 710473239039
МиГ-23УБ заводской номер 1038117, двигатель № 710473439039
Изначально в таможенных документах вместо самолета №1038005 фигурировал самолет №1037915.

Авиатехника передана Корпорацией 275-му АРЗ для ремонта согласно приемо-сдаточных актов:
№1038005 – 13.10.2004 г.;
№1038116 – 06.08.2004 г.;
№1038117 – 06.10.2004 г.;

Отчеты о выполненном ремонте на самолет № Б 1038005 подписан 14.06.2005 г., на самолет № Б 1038117 - 12.05.2005 г., на самолет № Б 1038116 - 20.04.2005 г.

275 АРЗ после ремонта отправил самолеты из Краснодара в Москву воздушным
транспортом в адрес РСК МиГ 12, 15 и 21 июля 2005 г.

Из Москвы авиатехника вывезена в САР:
МиГ-23УБ № 1038005, двигатель № 710474239020 – 15.07.2005 г.;
МиГ-23УБ № 1038116, двигатель № 710473239039 – 20.07.2005 г.;
МиГ-23УБ № 1038117, двигатель № 710473439039 – 11.07.2005 г.

Окончательные приемо-сдаточных актов (после ремонта) подписаны между РСК МиГ и МО САР на самолет № Б1038005 - 14.08.2005 г., на самолет № Б1038117 - 18.08.2005 г., на самолет № Б1038116 - 02.09.2005 г.

----------


## lindr

Вы нашли очень важный документ, судя про всему, номера МиГ-23УБ поставляемых на экспорт в версии "Б" имеют иной префикс Б103 , далее все как обычно год поставки, номер машины.

----------


## APKAH

> Вы нашли очень важный документ, судя про всему, номера МиГ-23УБ поставляемых на экспорт в версии "Б" имеют иной префикс Б103 , далее все как обычно год поставки, номер машины.


А чем версия "А" от версии "Б" отличается?  :Confused:

----------


## lindr

Ну уважаемый, А для ОВД, Б для прочих, частоты радиосвязи например. :Smile:  Всегда так было.

----------


## An-Z

ВОЙСКОВАЯ ЧАСТЬ 25189 аэр. Килпъявр 941 иап (на декабрь 1985 года) МиГ-23М
борт№ зав №
01	0390213260
02	0390213265
03	0390213268
04	0390213270
05	0390213272
06	0390213274
07	0390213275
08	0390213280
09	0390213281
10	0390213282
11	0390213285
12	0390213286
20	0390213055
21	0390213056
22	0390213057
23	0390213059
24	0390213060
25	0390213061
26	0390213062
27	0390213063
28	0390213065
29	0390213067
30	0390213078
32	0390213079
41	0390213080
42	0390213085
43	0390213086
44	0390213087
45	0390213251
46	0390213252
47	0390213253
48	0390213254
51	0390213256
52	0390213257
53	0390213258
МиГ-23 УБ
40	8902519
50	8902518
60	8902612
70	8902613
80	8902818
85	39040106
90	8902819

----------


## APKAH

Действительно, разница в странах...у меня в записях был один "Б" - Б1038437 ВВС Румынии, он меня и ввел в заблуждение, поэтому сразу не понял что к чему.

В дополнение к реестру - Миг-23МФ и Миг-23УБ ВВС Румынии с годами поступления в строй. 
http://aripi-argintii.ro/aparatdezbor.php?p=29

----------


## lindr

Спасибо, An-Z!

по заводским 

0390213055 - 0390213062 вероятно 107-я серия

0390213063 - 0390213087 вероятно 10801-10809

0390213251 - 0390213268 10901-10910 МФ 109-й серии похоже не было

0390213270 - 0390213286 11001-11009 




> В дополнение к реестру - Миг-23МФ и Миг-23УБ ВВС Румынии с годами поступления в строй. 
> http://aripi-argintii.ro/aparatdezbor.php?p=29


Реестр базируется на данных ~ 2005 года, из книги Aerofax, на scramble другие данные, возможно потребуются доп уточнения.

а вот Б1038437, пожалуй может быть... взяли одну машину из "Б"

201  	  	MiG-23MF  	17201/12608?  	Grupul 93 Av.V  	w/o  	  	  	w/o 12may99  	  

247  	  	MiG-23MF  	15247/12110  	Timisoara  	std  	jun00  	jul06  	

итд итп

Очень хочется найти хоть один номерок Сирийского МФ, их было всего 24 прибыли в конце 1981. Иракских Мф было 14 или 16 (под данным ираксого форума) и один номер известен, так что позиция примерно известна. Ливий ских Мф тоже было мало, известно 2 номера плюс 2 без номеров в Мисурате 2011. Алжирских МФ тоже было мало, один номер известен точно.

----------


## APKAH

> Реестр базируется на данных ~ 2005 года, из книги Aerofax, на scramble другие данные, возможно потребуются доп уточнения.
> 
> а вот Б1038437, пожалуй может быть... взяли одну машину из "Б"


На скрамбл не то что нету части номеров, там и те что есть с ошибками. А румынский №137 до 1985 года вероятно на ближнем востоке работал. И еще, хорошо бы в реестре побольше данных ввести, хотя бы пару строк, это поможет избежать ошибок и повторов. 
И по бортовым номерам. Например чтобы просмотреть в реестре борт с б/н 50 приходится просматривать всё где есть цифры "50", хорошо бы к бортовым номерам применить *№* - №50 -  так найти интересующий борт в разы быстрее  :Smile:

----------


## lindr

> А румынский №137 до 1985 года вероятно на ближнем востоке работал.


Не думаю, все гораздо проще: 1984-85 годы - время серьезного охлаждения в отношениях СССР и Румынии в 1984 Румыны поехали на Олимпиаду, а в 1985 убрали звезды с опознавательных знаков. Передача авиатехники с литерой "Б" это недвусмысленный намек.

В Румынских ВВС часты замены первой цифры 3-х значного кода, это явилось серьезным препятствием при создании реестра МиГ-19 т.к. у части самолетов *одной серии* была замена, у других нет. И потом не думаете же вы, что скрамблеры не читали книгу Aerofax?  :Smile:  Нужны фото самолетов или свидетельства споттеров, думаю AndyM сможет помочь.

Я постараюсь учесть ваши замечания по оформлению, возможно я перешлю Вам и Другим заиинтересованым файл в Экселе.

Есть вопросы по Смоленску: МиГ-23М 4910

- Шильдик двойной. 

- автор фото не уточнил, идет речь о самолете бн 04 или бн 15 (вроме эмок в Смоленске только две  :Smile: )

----------


## lindr

Благодаря помощи *Intruder* в базе появилось много новых записей. 

*Спасибо Вам большое!*

----------


## AndyM

0390201306 М 1974 СССР 28 126-й ИАП 
>> Иркутск:
http://irkutskmemorial.ru/obrazec-te...sovetskaja-176

0390201854 М 1975 СССР 59 
>> Киев
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/thexhs/album/165994/

0390210133 М СССР 07 103?? Newark Air Museum 
>> Нет, этот музей имеет два самолета:
024003607 МиГ-23M
61912507006 МиГ-27К 

новый:
0390210389 M  70 красный, Германия
>> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aktiefbeeld/5693020564/

0390213676 МФ ??.10.78 Болгария 676 11515 18.ИАП 
>> Я не думаю, что это существует.  11515 = 0390213671

новый:
0390213805 M  11603, 57 желтый, Сумы
>> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26413544

0390213920 МФ ЧССР 3920 11810 1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP 
0390213921 МФ ЧССР 3921 11812 1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP 
>> 11811
0390213922 МФ ЧССР 3922 11813 1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP 
>> 11812
0390213924 МФ ЧССР 3924 11813 1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP 
>> 11813

МФ Куба 809 
>> Я думаю, что Куба получила лишь 14 МиГ-23MF (810-823)

МФ Индия SK423 224.Sqn
>> БН 13906

МФ Индия SK425 
>> БН 14001

МФ Индия SK434 224.Sqn
>> БН 14010

----------


## lindr

Спасибо, соглашусь со всем кроме 0390210389, дело в том что последние 5 цифр являются уникальными и не совпадают 

Этот самолет хорошо известен в документах по переделке МЛА-> МЛД

0390310389	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	54	10416 первый МЛА доработанный до МЛД

не может быть других моделей МиГ-23 с 10389, точно так же как никогда с ним не совпадут номера МиГ-29 9-12 и 9-13 итд.

Большое спасибо за индийские номера

Вот посмотрите на список номеров миг-23 и 29, совпадает только 1

->2960325098	МЛА					СССР		Рига

Что заставляет меня теперь сомневаться в его подлинности

----------


## AndyM

> Спасибо, соглашусь со всем кроме 0390210389, дело в том что последние 5 цифр являются уникальными и не совпадают 
> 
> Этот самолет хорошо известен в документах по переделке МЛА-> МЛД
> 
> 0390310389	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	54	10416 первый МЛА доработанный до МЛД
> 
> не может быть других моделей МиГ-23 с 10389, точно так же как никогда с ним не совпадут номера МиГ-29 9-12 и 9-13 итд.


Спасибо.  Я уже сделал ошибку. Этот самолет МиГ-23МЛ. Я буду исследования этого самолета




> Вот посмотрите на список номеров миг-23 и 29, совпадает только 1
> 
> ->2960325098	МЛА					СССР		Рига
> 
> Что заставляет меня теперь сомневаться в его подлинности


Музей в Риге только 3 МиГи:
18715	15 красный	МиГ-23C		кокпит
0390206503	16 красный	МиГ-23M		
0390207525	74 белый	МиГ-23M	

У меня нет информации о 25098.

----------


## lindr

Действительно Сейчас там его нет,запись говорит что он был там в начале 90-х.

----------


## AndyM

> Действительно Сейчас там его нет,запись говорит что он был там в начале 90-х.


Я буду просить больше информации об этом самолете

----------


## AndyM

> Спасибо, соглашусь со всем кроме 0390210389, дело в том что последние 5 цифр являются уникальными и не совпадают 
> 
> Этот самолет хорошо известен в документах по переделке МЛА-> МЛД
> 
> 0390310389	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	54	10416 первый МЛА доработанный до МЛД
> 
> не может быть других моделей МиГ-23 с 10389, точно так же как никогда с ним не совпадут номера МиГ-29 9-12 и 9-13 итд.


Я проверил самолет на Жуляны:

1) Сообщение от музей:

“Really his Serial is 0390310387, not 0390310389!”
(Действительно его серия 0390310387, не 0390310389)

2) Кроме того, я получил фотографию самолета Жуляны:

Как видите, это действительно 10387.
БН = 10417

Поэтому я думаю, что самолет в Германию, действительно, 0390310389.

----------


## lindr

А какой бортовой номер у этого самолета, 54? у многих самолетов этого периода двойные шильдики например у 0390310376, нет ли у него еще номера кроме 10417?




> новый:
>  0390210389 M 70 красный, Германия
>  >> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aktiefbeeld/5693020564/


Самолет в Beelitz мало похож на МиГ-23М

http://www.flickr.com/photos/steffenkahl/3366904415/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/aktiefbeeld/5692450581/

10703010146 это *верхний* шильдик у 10376 он равен 10703010185, хотелось бы уточнить нижний у меня он записан как 10416

----------


## AndyM

Да, это 54 красный

Пластина в носовое колесо залив = 10417

Две пластины в главном шасси области = 10417 & 10417

----------


## lindr

> Две пластины в главном шасси области = 10417 & 10417


Тогда это 100% 10417!

Хотелось бы уточнить про 10389, на верхнем должно быть выбито 10146...

----------


## lindr

Ну вот, вроде как все сходится

10387 - заводской 10417
10388 - заводской 10418
10389 - заводской 10419

----------


## ДА-200

МиГ-23БН "9820" ЧССР
Вишков, Чехия
0393219820

----------


## ДА-200

МиГ-23БН "5734" ЧССР
Вишков, Чехия
0393215734

----------


## Mig

> Сергей, он разве Миг-23 эксплуатировал?  НЯП, с Миг-21бис пересел на Миг-29


Андрей, 
Сергей Николаевич подтвердил, что 515 иап пересел на МиГ-29 сразу с МиГ-21бис.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Списанные с эксплуатации самолеты ФГУП "ЛИИ имени Громова":
МиГ-23У зав. 8903009, год выпуска - 1979, установлен в качестве экспоната
http://forums.airforce.ru/showpost.p...&postcount=331

----------


## AndyM

0390306625 МЛ СССР 25 Монино
>> БН 8001

0390317516 МЛА/МЛД СССР 22 белая церковь
Б/Н 13330

0390317539 МЛА/МЛД СССР 01 Украина
Б/Н 13430

0390317695 П СССР 65 
>> 0390617695, или МЛА/МЛД?

0390319117 МЛА/МЛД
Украина, Б/Н 13724

0390319314 МЛА/МЛД
Украина, Б/Н 14131

0390319647 МЛА/МЛД
Украина, Б/Н 14621

----------


## lindr

Спасибо! вот об этом самолете хотелось бы узнать подробности, т.к. номер машины в серии для МЛ/МЛА/П должен быть 16-30 




> 0390319314 МЛА/МЛД
>  Украина, Б/Н 14131


Фото 17695




> 0390317695 П СССР 65 
>  >> 0390617695, или МЛА/МЛД?

----------


## Intruder

конечно-же чистая "шестерка" П и номер должен быть .0390617695

----------


## AndyM

> Спасибо! вот об этом самолете хотелось бы узнать подробности, т.к. номер машины в серии для МЛ/МЛА/П должен быть 16-30 
> 
> 
> 
> Фото 17695


14 131 был замечен на самолете.  Может быть, он должен быть 14121

----------


## Mig

> 0390306625 МЛ СССР 25 Монино
> >> БН 8001
> 
> 0390317516 МЛА/МЛД СССР 22 белая церковь
> Б/Н 13330
> 
> 0390317539 МЛА/МЛД СССР 01 Украина
> Б/Н 13430
> 
> ...


IMHO далеко не все МЛД были переделаны из МЛ*А*, которых выпустили не так уж и много. Большинство МЛД - это бывшие просто МЛ.

----------


## lindr

Неоднократно писалось (года с 2001) что все с 0380310388 это МЛА, а МЛ в МЛД не переделывались. МЛА легко определить по АСП-17 в этом плане очень интересно получить фото кабины 0390310389 бн 70, Германия, т.к он стоял первым в перечне на переделку в МЛД, но похоже не был доработан и вероятно с ним произошла авария.

----------


## lindr

Добавлено с http://russianplanes.net

021000908	обр 71				1971	СССР	101	Химки

0390310170	МЛ					СССР	25	Моск Обл, Николо-Урюпино
0390310171	МЛ					СССР	15	Моск Обл, Ногинск
0390310175	МЛ					СССР	32	Моск Обл, Николо-Урюпино

19009025	УБ					СССР	01	Ахтубинск

----------


## lindr

Добавлено

0390601025	П					СССР	26	Тамбов
0390310165	МЛ					СССР	28	Самара СГАУ

19010023	УБ					СССР	60	Липецк
19010025	УБ					СССР		Липецк
19010030	УБ					СССР		Липецк
19010200	УБ					СССР		Липецк
19010203	УБ					СССР		Липецк
19010205	УБ					СССР	92	Липецк

Исправлено

0390310163	МЛ					СССР	27	10128 Иркутское ВВАИУ
0390317379	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	261	12924, Долгое Ледово

Ищу серийник от МиГ-23МЛА бн 20 Долгое Ледово (см фото)

Располагает ли кто доп. информацией о трагедии 16 апреля 1984 ?

(ЖУРНАЛ учета авиационных происшествий) 

http://balancer.ru/forum/punbb/attac...php?item=80030

----------


## lindr

Исправлено

0390312570	МЛА				1979	СССР	20	11418 Долгое Ледово (эксперементальный 420?)

Добавлено

0390310478	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		Липецк
0390312186	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		Липецк
0390312562	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	23	Липецк
0390312566	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		Липецк
0390312567	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		Липецк
0390312585	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	46	Липецк
0390312695	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	93	Липецк
0390312706	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	07	Липецк
0390312731	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	01	Липецк
0390312743	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	05	Липецк
0390312744	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	65	Липецк
0390312760	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		Липецк
0390312761	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		Липецк
0390312775	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		Липецк
0390312781	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		Липецк
0390313262	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	61	Тушино

Ответ по поводу Липецких бортов: данные взяты из Scramble все датируются 18.08.2001 анализ данных говорит, что записывали номера намалеванные краской на килях, отсюда частые ошибки определения модификации. Если вас есть фото самолетов МиГ-23-27 на хранении с номерами написанными краской на килях , пожалуйста поделитесь фото или сообщите номера аккаунта Scramble у меня нет, информацию выдергивал последовательно.

Фото МиГ-23МЛ(МЛА) Эфиопии, необходима дополнительная информация.

----------


## Lynx

23-11/4 опытный СССР 234
В МАИ в ангаре № 1.

----------


## lindr

Добавлено

0390315443	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	15	Липецк
0390317343	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		Липецк
0390317345	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	63	Липецк
0390317381	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	23	Липецк
0390319001	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	01	Липецк

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Нашел номерок "15225" у Миг-23МЛД, что стоит на въезде в гарнизон Центральная-Угловая в качестве памятника. Номер выбит на табличке, расположенной на задней стенке ниши правого шасси

----------


## lindr

Добавлено

0390208719	М					СССР	15	

0390320?_?	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	02	15225 22-й ИАП
0390323400	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		Липецк

19005087	УБ					СССР	95	Липецк
19015080	УБ					СССР		Липецк
29020410	УБ					СССР		Липецк
29027417	УБ					СССР		Липецк
29030207	УБ					СССР	96	Липецк
29030250	УБ					СССР		Липецк
29030290	УБ					СССР	97	Липецк
39047760	УБ					СССР		Липецк

----------


## AndyM

17892:

http://russianplanes.net/ID66066

----------


## lindr

Исправлено

0390208719	М					СССР	15	Рига, кабина см. 18715

Добавлено

0390218715	МФ					СССР	15	Рига
0390219685	МФ					СССР	12	Украина Андреаполь 

0390302004	МЛ					СССР	80	ОКБ МиГ
0390312623	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	32	Украина Эстония, Тарту
0390617892	П					СССР		415-й ИАП Липецк

1900508	УБ					СССР		Липецк
8902619	УБ					СССР		Липецк

Убрано 

8903016 	УБ

В процессе поска найдены номера МиГ-27 (модель липецких определена приблизительно)

61912510005						СССР	77	Липецк
61912525044	Д					СССР		Липецк
61912525065	Д					СССР	1?	Липецк
61912538157	Д					СССР		Липецк
61912556194	Д					СССР		Липецк

83712524032	М					СССР	01	Жуковский
83712545600	М					СССР	44	Липецк

----------


## AndyM

> 0390312623	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	32	Украина Эстония, Тарту


Этот самолет 0390315497.
Б / н 12623

----------


## lindr

спасибо, когда получаешь только пятикод это всегда тонкий момент  :Smile:

----------


## AndyM

новый:
0390324841 МЛА/МЛД Украина 17230

Исправления:
0390324842 МЛА/МЛД СССР 51 173?? Украина
>> 17229

МЛА Ангола C-531 сбит 06.12.85
>> C-431

МЛА Эфиопия 1009 
>> Я думаю, что это 1809

----------


## lindr

По фотографии мне кажется все-таки "1009", или "1909" тень от стремянки похожа на горизонтальную линию.

Остальные уточнения внес, спасибо!

----------


## Lynx

Нашел две фотографии МиГ-23УБ Марины Лысцевой с МАКС 2005.
МиГ-23УБ б/н 56 белый.
http://visualrian.ru/ru/images/zooms/RIAN_471360.jpg
http://visualrian.ru/ru/images/zooms/RIAN_471361.jpg

----------


## Евгений

эта спарка передана в ЛИИ из БОБРОВКИ

----------


## AndyM

0393209538? БН Болгария 38 потерян 13.10.89
0393208393? БН Болгария 93 потерян 19.08.86
http://www.pan.bg/view_article-16-78...ata-sydba.html

----------


## AndyM

Индия

БН Индия SM273 221sq
>> 0393219813
БН Индия SM293 
>> 2963222861
БН Индия SM294 10sq
>> b/n 9745

----------


## lindr

Спасибо AndyM!

0393208393	БН					Болгария	93	5648 25.ИБАП 78г потерян 19.08.86
0393209538	БН					Болгария	38	6550 25.ИБАП 78г потерян 13.10.89

0393219813	БН					Индия	SM273	8750 221sq
0393222861	БН					Индия	SM293	
039322?__?	БН					Индия	SM294	9745 10sq

Переодически (с 2000 года примерно) в печати промелькивают сообщения о 66-ти  МЛД новой постройки, например http://www.militaryparitet.com/nomen...russiaavia/69/  одни пишут о 1984 годе, другие даже о 1981, хотелось бы пояснить "откуда растут ноги"

итак все известные (пока) нам 23-22 (А и Б)

18022-18030 - 9 самолетов
18116-18130 - 15 самолетов
18216-18230 - 15 самолетов
18316-18330 - 15 самолетов
18416-18427 - 12 самолетов

Итого *ровно* 66 самолетов

Номера сообщенные AndyM дают нам примерно такую раскладку последних МЛД (23-18)

0390324645	МЛА					ЧССР	4645	17219 1.SLP 41.SLT
0390324647	МЛА/МЛД				23.12.82	СССР		17220
0390324841	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		17230
0390324842	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	51	17229 Украина
0390324843	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		17316
0390324844	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		17317
0390324845	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		17318
0390324846	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		17319
0390324847	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		17320
0390324848	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		17321
0390324849	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		17322 последний доработанный МЛА
0390324850	МЛА					ЧССР	4850	17323 1.SLP 41.SLT

----------


## lindr

0390206918	МС					Ливия	6918	Сбит в Судане, Падак

http://postconflict.unep.ch/sudanrep...20DSC_0620.JPG

----------


## ДА-200

Формат зав. номера МиГ-23МС - 03912ххххх

----------


## lindr

Спасибо, значит Изделие 12?

а тут?

024004215 МС 1974 Египет 9501

124004215?

и еще вопрос тогда по (тут правильно? или 23 или 24)

324004421 БН Египет 74г

----------


## timsz

> а тут?


Похоже, тут другая система используется.




> значит Изделие 12?


Не обязательно. Может быть абстрактное число.

----------


## lindr

Нашел еще пару ливийских но 2145 под вопросом...

0391202145	МС				1975	Ливия	2145	

Б1038772	УБ					Ливия	8772

добавил бортовые

	УБ					Эфиопия	1201	
	УБ					Эфиопия	1203	
	УБ					Эфиопия	1205	
	УБ					Эфиопия	1207	

	БН					Алжир	347	28sq
	БН					Алжир	357	28sq
	БН					Алжир	370	28sq
	БН					Алжир	372	28sq
	БН					Алжир	383	28sq
	БН					Алжир	388	28sq
	БН					Алжир	389	28sq
	БН					Алжир	390	28sq
	БН					Алжир	392	28sq
	БН					Алжир	394

----------


## AndyM

УБ

0900102 УБ СССР 11 Первый УБ с РП-22
>> http://russianplanes.net/EN/ID53480  = 0102.  Это тот же самолет?

8903009 УБ СССР 09 ЛИИ 
>> b/n 12500271

 29038318 УБ СССР 29 София
>> A1038318

>> 49060270 Одесса, Украина 91 синий

  49065315 УБ СССР Шри-ланка CTF730 потом SFT-1701
>> Из Украина, b/n 12501181

>> 59080570 Иркутск 07 синий
http://russianplanes.net/EN/ID63282

----------


## борден

МиГ-23МС:
0391201027
0391201048
0391201762
0391201791
0391201793
0391201833
0391206905
0391206906
0391208701
0391208702
0391209057
0391209083
0391209210

Кстати первые самолеты МиГ-23МС имели заводские номера по систему САМОЛЕТЧИК. Достоверно известны: ЛЕ11 и ЛС11.

----------


## lindr

Спасибо всем за номера!

0102, да это самолет их Кургана.

Еще бы страну узнать для МС  :Smile: 




> Кстати первые самолеты МиГ-23МС имели заводские номера по систему САМОЛЕТЧИК. Достоверно известны: ЛЕ11 и ЛС11


Охотно верю

124004011	МС				1974			ЛС11
124004012	МС				1974	Ирак	4012	ЛС12 потом 23103 39sq, 59sq
124004014	МС				1974	Ливия	4014	ЛС13 1023sq

124004215	МС				1974	Египет	9501	ЛМ15, КНР

124004511	МС				1974			ЛЕ11
124004617	МС				1974	Ливия	617	ЛТ17??

124004711	МС				1974	Ливия	4711	ЛЧ11
124004714	МС				1974	Ливия	4714	ЛЧ14

----------


## Transit

> 0390206918	МС					Ливия	6918	Сбит в Судане, Падак


Как бы и не сбит. Перегонка в зону БД. Летчик ливиец л-т Сулейман Халифа сбился с курса и выработав топливо пошел на вынужденную на территории повстанцев. Самолет разбит, летчик в плену.

----------


## lindr

Добавлено

0393209522	БН					Болгария	22	6544 25.ИБАП 78г потерян 17.07.90

Исправлено

А1037701	УБ					Болгария	023	25.ИБАП 77г потерян 25.04.87

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Миг-23М 10906 на хранении на Ц-Угловой.
Полный заводской, как я понимаю, будет 0390210906

----------


## muk33

> Миг-23МЛД 10908 на хранении на Ц-Угловой


На фото слева МиГ-23М

----------


## lindr

С 10906 все не так просто... это может быть и заводской номер, но!

0390213257	М					СССР	52	10906 941-й ИАП 
(скорее всего, точно сопоставить заводской не могу)

Второй момент у номера 18011 уже новый активатор руля 

0390213095	МФ					ГДР	568	10811 JG 9 20+01

http://www.flickr.com/photos/2555822...n/photostream/
http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5284/5...9c5aa4ee_b.jpg

А у вашего МиГ-23М пока старый. В общем желательно узнать историю борта.

Почистил базу БН
	БН					Алжир	FM-13	29sq
	БН					Алжир	FM-14	29sq
	БН					Алжир	FM-15	29sq
	БН					Алжир	FM-16	29sq
	БН					Алжир	347	28sq FM-47
	БН					Алжир	357	28sq FM-57
	БН					Алжир	370	28sq FM-70
	БН					Алжир	372	28sq FM-72
	БН					Алжир	383	28sq FM-83
	БН					Алжир	FM-87	
	БН					Алжир	388	28sq FM-88
	БН					Алжир	389	28sq FM-89
	БН					Алжир	390	28sq FM-90
	БН					Алжир	392	28sq FM-92
	БН					Алжир	394	FM-94

	БН					Эфиопия	1251	Война 1998-2000
	БН					Эфиопия	1257	без СПС-141
	БН					Эфиопия	1258	
	БН					Эфиопия	1259	
	БН					Эфиопия	1260	
	БН					Эфиопия	1264	Разрушен
	БН					Эфиопия	1265	83г
	БН					Эфиопия	1266	без СПС-141
	БН					Эфиопия	1267	Разрушен
	БН					Эфиопия	1270	без СПС-141 Война 1998-2000
	БН					Эфиопия	1274	83г
	БН					Эфиопия	1276	83г
	БН					Эфиопия	1285	модернизация БВП Война 1998-2000
	БН					Эфиопия	1286	83г
	БН					Эфиопия	1288	83г
	БН					Эфиопия	1289	83г
	БН					Эфиопия	1290	модернизация БВП Война 1998-2000

Добавил

	УБ					Алжир	FT-02	302?

В болгарских УБ обнаружена информация, возможно являющаяся 4-мя последними цифрами пятикода

А1037621	УБ					Болгария	021	25.ИБАП 76г  0376
А1037622	УБ					Болгария	022	25.ИБАП 76г  1037
А1037856	УБ					Болгария	26	18.ИАП 3785
А1038404	УБ					Болгария	32	18.ИАП 83г 3839
А1038406	УБ					Болгария	33	18.ИАП 83г 3840

Добавил номера произв линии (номер выпущенного)

А1037835	УБ					Румыния	135	AF/Grupul 93 12500236
А1037836	УБ					Румыния	136	AF/Grupul 93 12500240
А1037926	УБ					Венгрия	15	47.HRE 125003??

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> На фото слева МиГ-23М


Спасибо за уточнение. Тогда еще просьба, можно ли уточнить какой модификации Миг-23, установленный как памятник на въезде в Ц-Угловую? Его фото вот тут есть: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/romma2/view/316779/?page=0
http://aviamonuments.ru/planes/Rossi...orskiy+kray/19




> 0390213257	М					СССР	52	10906 941-й ИАП


Тогда получается, что 0390213257 - это полный заводской, а 10906 - серийник?

----------


## lindr

> Спасибо за уточнение. Тогда еще просьба, можно ли уточнить какой модификации Миг-23, установленный как памятник на въезде в Ц-Угловую? Его фото вот тут есть: http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/romma2/view/316779/?page=0
> http://aviamonuments.ru/planes/Rossi...orskiy+kray/19


0390320?_?	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	02	15225 22-й ИАП въезд Центральная угловая




> Тогда получается, что 0390213257 - это полный заводской, а 10906 - серийник?


10906 заводской, укороченный, префикс возможно 107 030 

0390213257 - формулярный

но не факт, что это один и тот же самолет. Нужны доп проверки.

----------


## Антоха

Новосибирск МиГ-23МЛД №09 - 19643

----------


## AndyM

УБ Куба 706 84г 12501085 
>> 1038407

Новый:
Б1038206? УБ Ливия 8206 
УБ Индия MS312
УБ Индия MS314
УБ Индия MS319
УБ Индия MS3081
УБ Индия MS3082
УБ Индия MS3084
УБ Индия MS3269
УБ Индия MS3273
УБ Индия MS3432
УБ Ирак 23001

----------


## lindr

Спасибо за номера, все внес.

----------


## lindr

фото внутри конуса

----------


## lindr

фото внутри конуса

вероятно (по последовательности фото)

0390310175	МЛ				1977	СССР	32	10319 Моск Обл, Николо-Урюпино

----------


## alll

В ХАИ (Харьковский авиационный институт) стоит МС поздних серий (с системой централизованной заправки топливом). Постараюсь докопаться до серийного номера.

----------


## lindr

добавлено

3901505	УБ					СССР	56	Темрюк

http://russianplanes.net/ID66905

124004712	МС				1974	Ливия	712	ЛЧ12

фото вероятно сделано на базе Мерса-Матрух во времена Египетско -Ливийской федерации (до 1977)

----------


## RA3DCS

> добавлено
> 
> 3901505	УБ					СССР	56	Темрюк


Вот и бирочка.

----------


## lindr

Добавлено 

0393216837	БН					Алжир	FM-17	???
	БН					Алжир	FM-61	
	БН					Алжир	FM-76	75?

Наконец-то появилась информация о серийниках алжирских БН (см. фото), однако есть расхождение по датам, согласно информации от Алжирских коллег БН были поставлены 1978-79, а данный номер относится у 1980-81, можно конечно предположить и * 06837*  но такие номера относятся к 1975-76 годам.

----------


## RA3DCS

8903009 УБ СССР 09 ЛИИ 12500271

А что означают цифры 12500271?????

----------


## lindr

Вероятно линейный номер (число выпущенных)

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-23УБ бн-96 серийный 3901503 
Иркутский Государственный Технический Университет учебное пособие.

----------


## lindr

Спасибо Вам, RA3DCS за помощь!

Нашел еще один Алжирский МФ

0390220107	МФ					Алжир

----------


## RA3DCS

Хотелось бы уточнить такой момент.
Как известно первая цифра в серийном номере МиГ23УБ (У) обозначает год выпуска.
Как тогда оценивать вот эту информацию?

Списанные с эксплуатации самолеты ФГУП "ЛИИ имени Громова":
Су-17 (С52УМЗК) зав. 17532368509, год выпуска - 1985, установлен в качестве экспоната на территории ФГУП "ЛИИ им. М.М.Громова"
МиГ-25 зав. 39006131, год выпуска - 1976, подлежит сдаче в металлолом
Як-38У зав. 7977764148236, год выпуска - 1982, установлен в качестве экспоната
МиГ-21УМ зав. 516943046, год выпуска - 1975, подлежит утилизации
МиГ-23У зав. 8903009, год выпуска - 1979, установлен в качестве экспоната
Су-24 зав. 2715310, год выпуска - 1982, подлежит утилизации
Ту-16 ЛЛ (изд. "НЛЛ") зав. 8204105, год выпуска - 1958, подлежит сдаче в металлолом.

Где ошибка в серийном номере или в указанном годе выпуска?

----------


## lindr

иногда они расходятся на единицу, причем бывает в двух документах разные, дело в том что неясно имеется ввиду год приемки или скорее изготовления.

16.03.82 может быть датой первого полета

19015200	УБ				16.03.82	СССР	06	Ахтубинск

----------


## RA3DCS

220001012 С 1970 СССР бн. 71 Центральный музей Вооруженных Сил.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Памятник Миг-23 в бывшем авиагарнизоне Кремово. Могут ли иметь ли отношение к серийнику найденные номера 2008, 2108, 2106? В нишах шасси, к сожалению, никаких табличек не найдено

----------


## lindr

Спасибо!

В принципе все написанные номера правильные, но скорее 2106, тогда это самолет 21-й серии 1972 года с радаром 23Л, еще номер д.б. выбит на катапультном кресле справа (если смотреть в лицо пилоту) ниже подголовника, на снимке номер 8 виден рельеф с другой стороны от выбитого номера. Еще как правило внутри планера у самолетов этого периода встречаются 4 красных цифры.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Еще как правило внутри планера и самолетов этого периода встречаются 4 красных цифры.


Номер должен быть на любой съемной панели. Номер на кресле не факт- кресло могли заменить.

----------


## lindr

Смущает разнообразие вариантов, думаю 2106 все таки истинный. Номер 2008 у меня в реестре уже есть. Дизайн нанесения  номера на кожухе шасси мне знаком, у МС в Китае после восстановления исторического облика он там же.

----------


## Mister Z

МиГ-23МЛД борт 36-белый, зав. № 0390312078, демонстрировавшийся на временной выставке на Фрунзенской набережной в Москве в 1991 г.

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5409/..._8b0598eb_orig
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5808/..._619e3883_orig

Взято отсюда: b737 — альбом «Авиамузеи / Выставка на Фрунзенской набережной 1991г» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## RA3DCS

> Смущает разнообразие вариантов, думаю 2106 все таки истинный.


Как видим на примере МиГ-23М из гарнизона Озерная падь, встречаются самолеты, которые  не имеют шильдиков с серийным номером на привычном месте (ниши стоек носового и основного шасси). Я так полагаю, что это самолеты выпуска до середины 1974 года, когда пошла новая система обозначения серийных номеров. В связи с этим вопрос, где же находится серийный номер на машинах выпуска до 1974 года? Пока знаем только одно место – катапультное кресло.

----------


## lindr

4 Красных цифры заводского у таких самолетов встречаются во во многих местах, например внутри полуразрушенного МиГ-23Б 2516, номер внутри планера был в трех местах. в нишах шасси эти номера так же писались, пример миг-23 обр 71 на полигоне.

----------


## RA3DCS

> 4 Красных цифры заводского у таких самолетов встречаются во во многих местах, например внутри полуразрушенного МиГ-23Б 2516, номер внутри планера был в трех местах. в нишах шасси эти номера так же писались, пример миг-23 обр 71 на полигоне.


Но это все краской!  Если борт перекрашен? Должен быть и «железный» если можно так сказать номер.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> 4 Красных цифры заводского у таких самолетов встречаются во во многих местах, например внутри полуразрушенного МиГ-23Б 2516, номер внутри планера был в трех местах. в нишах шасси эти номера так же писались, пример миг-23 обр 71 на полигоне.


Можно поподробнее где внутри планера искать номерки? Желательно с фото...
Просто скорее всего смогу посетить Кремово в ближайший месяц, проверю кресло и надо внутрь залезть (уже пробовал, но, честно говоря, ничего не нашел).

----------


## lindr

> Можно поподробнее где внутри планера искать номерки? Желательно с фото...
> Просто скорее всего смогу посетить Кремово в ближайший месяц, проверю кресло и надо внутрь залезть (уже пробовал, но, честно говоря, ничего не нашел).


Большое вам спасибо! Вот примеры фото

http://walkarounds.scalemodels.ru/d/...iG-23B_141.JPG

http://walkarounds.scalemodels.ru/d/...iG-23B_158.JPG

http://walkarounds.scalemodels.ru/d/...iG-23B_159.JPG

http://walkarounds.scalemodels.ru/d/...iG-23B_300.JPG

http://walkarounds.scalemodels.ru/d/...iG-23B_302.JPG

http://walkarounds.scalemodels.ru/d/...iG-23B_305.JPG

http://walkarounds.scalemodels.ru/d/...iG-23B_306.JPG

из галереи МиГ-23Б ранний, Ангарск, Россия

----------


## lindr

Удалось найти Один МиГ-23МЛАЭ-2 (23-22Б), ливийских ВВС, не прошедший ремонт в РФ. Он обнаружен на площадке БХАТ авиабазы недалеко от Мисураты. Это явно 23-22Б, выдны двойные диеэлектрические окна на НЧК. Серийный номер вероятнее всего

2960326455	МЛАЭ-2					Ливия	455	БХАТ Мисурата

Я провел небольшое исследование по фотографиям этого места, результаты сообщу позднее.

----------


## lindr

Благодаря книге, предоставленной RA3DCS, база пополнилась:

021000608					1971	СССР		СТ08 кнопка взведения СУВ, кнопка "Дельта контр" перенесена, перекл "Без.Р - Без.Т"
021001310	обр 71				1971	СССР	21	АО10 Украина Щорс, посл. самолет с перекл "Без.Р - Без.Т"
021001610	обр 71				1971	СССР		АТ10 посл МиГ-23 обр.71, посл самолет с кнопкой "Дельта контр"
021001701	М				1971	СССР		АЧ01 первый МиГ-23М, перекл. "Сброс АБ-пуск"
021001708	М				1971	СССР		АЧ08 посл самолет - блок Н-V1 левая НЧК
021001808	М				1971	СССР		АИ08 посл. самолет ППС-2МК "Контроль ламп"
021001809	М				1971	СССР		АИ09 изм ППС-2МК "Контроль ламп"
021001905	М				197?	СССР		АК05 посл самолет с МП-28М
022002201	М				1972	СССР		ММ01 изм в пульте РЛС
022002204	М				1972	СССР		ММ04 Сапфир-23Д, изм в пульте РЛС, "АСП" выкл
022002301	М				1972	СССР		МО01 Сапфир-23Д "АСП" выкл
022002303	М				1972	СССР		МО03 посл. самолет с Сапфир-23Л
022002304	М				1972	СССР		МО04 первый самолет с Сапфир-23Д
023002901	М				1972	СССР		МК01 ТО
023003110	М				1973	СССР		ОА10 посл. самолет с "изд. 62 изд 310, 380" АПУ "2 без ЦУ"
023003201	М				1973	СССР		ОМ01 АПУ "2 без Н,ЦУ"
023003605	М				1973	СССР		ОТ05 посл. самолет с кнопкой взведения СУВ
023003606	М				1973	СССР		ОТ06 кнопка взведения СУВ откл.
024003610	М				1974	СССР		ОТ10 посл самолет "Контроль ламп" (с МО04)
024003710	М				1974	СССР		ОЧ10 посл. самолет кнопка взведения СУВ откл.
024003801	М				1974	СССР		ОИ01 кнопкой взведения СУВ снята
024004803	М				1974	СССР		ЛИ03 "ПР" для Х-23
024004903	М				1974	СССР		ЛК03 нет "ПР" для Х-23
024004904	М				1974	СССР		ЛК04 нет "ПР" для Х-23
024004905	М				1974	СССР		ЛК05 нет "ПР" для Х-23
024004906	М				1974	СССР		ЛК06 нет "ПР" для Х-23
024004910	М				1974	СССР		шильдик на 5001
024005001	М				1974	СССР	04	ЕС01 Смоленск или бн 15 изм крепления пушки
024005002	М				1974	СССР		ЕС02 изм крепления пушки
024005106	М				1974	СССР		ЕА06 изм крепления пушки
024005201	М				1974	СССР		
024005202	М				1974	СССР		
024005203	М				1974	СССР		
024005204	М				1974	СССР		
024005205	М				1974	СССР		
024005301	М				1974	СССР		
024005302	М				1974	СССР		
024005303	М				1974	СССР		ЕО03
024005304	М				1974	СССР		ЕО04
024005305	М				1974	СССР		ЕО05 изм в разъемах АПУ13

0391209837	М					СССР		изм подъемн механизм ВПУ

----------


## flogger23

Большой спасибо! Какой книгой это является?

039021124 МиГ-23М первый самолет с СОУА-1 вместо РИС
039023201 МиГ-23М первый самолет c АПУ-60-II 
039023701 МиГ-23М первый самолет c "Делта-НМ" и Х-23

----------


## lindr

> Большой спасибо! Какой книгой это является?
> 039023201 МиГ-23М первый самолет c АПУ-60-II 
> 039023701 МиГ-23М первый самолет c "Делта-НМ" и Х-23


023003201 М 1973 СССР ОМ01 АПУ "2 без Н,ЦУ", первый самолет c АПУ-60-II, ранние доработаны

024003701, полностью интегрирована с  самолета 024004803 М 1974 СССР ЛИ03 "ПР" для Х-23, ранние доработаны но с ограничением по индикации на ИЛС.

http://narod.ru/disk/39609969001/1_214%20_23M.djvu.html

----------


## flogger23

Спасибо, очень интересно!

021001701 М 1971 СССР АЧ01 первый МиГ-23М, перекл. "Сброс АБ-пуск", *тоже первый с Р29-300*

----------


## Crossi

> 039021124 МиГ-23М первый самолет с СОУА-1 вместо РИС


В каком году это было и откуда эта информация?

----------


## lindr

> В каком году это было и откуда эта информация?


это самолет выпуска конца 74 начала 75, по дате вроде верно. 




> 039021124 МиГ-23М первый самолет с СОУА-1 вместо РИС


Не все МиГ-23М имели Р-29-300, насколько я помню.

----------


## lindr

Корректировки

024005210	М				1974	СССР	11	ЕМ10 Прототип МЛ?

0390224052	МФ					Ливия	4052	1420? ЧАРЗ

2960326130	МЛАЭ-2					Ливия	130	sq1023 потом 6130 ПНС сбит 19.03.11
2960326132	МЛАЭ-2					Ливия	132	sq1023 потом 6132

начиная с этого самолета код "296"

2963221120	БН					СССР	62

----------


## flogger23

> В каком году это было и откуда эта информация?


Я думаю, это был в инструкции, а в каком я не знаю в моменте. Я ищу. 
Другой источник: "Плетка" для "Фантомов" из КР 5/98 . 

дополнение:

0390206759 М      СССР  21                 в Ходынки

0390310389 МЛА  СССР                      первый МиГ-23МЛА с Н003  

0390618341 П	 СССР  96 красный    415. иап Туношна
0390619398 П	 СССР  33 красный    415. иап Туношна

B1038133    УБ    Ливия  8133
B1038212    УБ    Ливия  8212 
B1038274    УБ    Ливия  8274
B1038272    УБ    Ливия  8272 

B1039091    УБ    Египет 9091

----------


## lindr

> 0390206759 М      СССР  21                 в Ходынки
> 
> 0390618341 П	 СССР  96 красный    415. иап Туношна
> 0390619398 П	 СССР  33 красный    415. иап Туношна
> 
> B1038133    УБ    Ливия  8133
> B1038212    УБ    Ливия  8212 
> B1038272    УБ    Ливия  8272


Эти машины уже есть в базе




> 0390310389 МЛА  СССР                      первый МиГ-23МЛА с Н003


первый МиГ-23МЛА с Н003  10388




> B1039091 УБ Египет 9091


ложная информация: Б,А - варианты 103 - константа, ГГ - год поставки например 81 это 1981, 1990 - не может быть, НН - номер машины.

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-23M б.н. -35 (сн.022002210) , использующийся в качестве учебного пособия в МАТИ (кафедра ТПЭЛА).

----------


## flogger23

Эти машины уже есть в базе

*ОК. Я не видел.*

первый МиГ-23МЛА с Н003  10388

*Мое указание из "Самолет 23-12 Руководство по технической эксплуатации"  8.06.78 ГК-442, кн.III  стр.I* 

ложная информация: Б,А - варианты 103 - константа, ГГ - год поставки например 81 это 1981, 1990 - не может быть, НН - номер машины.

*Потом только борт-№ 9091.*

----------


## lindr

> первый МиГ-23МЛА с Н003  10388
> 
> *Мое указание из "Самолет 23-12 Руководство по технической эксплуатации"  8.06.78 ГК-442, кн.III  стр.I*


ОК. У вас есть скан этой книги? Я хотел бы ее изучить. Информация была бы очень полезна для работы над реестром.




> *Потом только борт-№ 9091.*


борт 9091 уже есть в базе

----------


## flogger23

> ОК. У вас есть скан этой книги? Я хотел бы ее изучить. Информация была бы очень полезна для работы над реестром.


Конечно! А я не имею всё страницы.

----------


## lindr

Это *нормально*, при доработках самолета документация корректировалась, старые страницы уничтожались, при этом число страниц в измененных частях не всегда совпадало с исходным.

Дайте пожалуйста ссылку на книгу.

----------


## flogger23

Здезь мои страницы из
"Самолет 23-12 Руководство по технической эксплуатации" 8.06.78 ГК-442, кн.III :

----------


## RA3DCS

> Здезь мои страницы из
> "Самолет 23-12 Руководство по технической эксплуатации" 8.06.78 ГК-442, кн.III :


Спасибо! Рисунки кабины в этом руководстве имеются? Выложите пожалуйста!

----------


## lindr

Добавлено

23-11/2	опытный					СССР	232	Дельта-Н, испытания Х-23

220000719	С				1970	СССР		СЧ19 Рига носовая часть
220001016	С				1970	СССР		АС16 Дельта-Н, испытания Х-23

020000601					1970	СССР		СТ01 Дельта-НМ, испытания Х-23

0390310619	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	31	168-й ИАП, 4-й ЦБП, Таганрог
0390312970	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	51	787-й ИАП Белоруссия

29030197	УБ					СССР	3?	Белоруссия

----------


## APKAH

> 220000719	С				1970	СССР		СЧ19 Рига носовая часть


Миг-23С №15, принадлежал РВВАИУ, порезан в начале 90-х годов, носовая часть попала в Рижский музей. Кстати у польских споттеров обнаружил что помимо серийного номера #07-19 фигурирует еще 18715 - что это такое не берусь утверждать.
Наблюдал ее в таком состоянии в 2006 году:

----------


## flogger23

> Спасибо! Рисунки кабины в этом руководстве имеются? Выложите пожалуйста!


К сожалению, эти есть нет.

----------


## flogger23

дополнение:

23-11/1 опытный 09.07.67г СССР 231  *Испытания Р-44, Р-47*
23-11/3 опытный СССР 233 *Испытания К-23*
23-11/5 опытный СССР 235 *Испытания К-13*
23-11/9 опытный СССР 239 *Испытания К-23Т*

----------


## lindr

18715 кабина от другого самолета или часть кабины.

----------


## Igor_k

В порядке юмора
Ребята,вы здесь создаете реестр и знать не знаете,что оказывается были секретные поставки самолетов,о которых ни одна душа не слышала:
- Я не настолько наивен, чтобы предполагать, будто все поставки оружия в СССР тут же уходили в открытую печать, или даже, что сегодня всё это рассекречено. 
Wrong host : Premium Host

----------


## lindr

Тоже в порядке юмора: понимаете в чем дело, самолет по размерам...эээ немного больше иголки и спрятать его проблематично. К тому же он летать должен иногда. Потом для МиГ-23 ВПП нормальная нужна, аэродромное обслуживание. Такие места денно и ночно под прицелом спутника. Это не вертушки с лесной опушки в глубине болот непроходимых. :Wink:  Если куда-то поставлялись самолеты количеством .... эдак более двух штук, об этом довольно быстро становилась известно.

----------


## APKAH

> и знать не знаете,что оказывается были секретные поставки самолетов,о которых ни одна душа не слышала


Да уж, тяжелый случай :Rolleyes: 
Поэтому в ближайшее время с *lindr*ом специально для вас рассмотрим экспортные поставки за рубеж самолётов Миг-23. У меня есть кой какие наработки по экспорту, думаю будет в тему их как-нибудь "вложить" в реестр на первой странице  :Smile:

----------


## Igor_k

> Да уж, тяжелый случай
> Поэтому в ближайшее время с *lindr*ом специально для вас рассмотрим экспортные поставки за рубеж самолётов Миг-23. У меня есть кой какие наработки по экспорту, думаю будет в тему их как-нибудь "вложить" в реестр на первой странице


По-моему,Вы путаете меня с непробиваемым Михаилом Исаковичем,которого я цитирую.Я на Русарми -Сивуч(я год просидел в Зеленодольске).А вот по поводу экспортных поставок у меня только один вопрос -где же Вы были раньше?

----------


## APKAH

> А вот по поводу экспортных поставок у меня только один вопрос -где же Вы были раньше?


Просто это далеко не основная интересующая меня тема.

----------


## flogger23

К тему:

МиГ-23МЛ:
       опытный СССР 121  Испытания 
       опытный СССР 122  Испытания 
       опытный СССР 123  Испытания    K-27, K-13M1, K-14, K-73
       опытный СССР 124  Испытания    K-24, Изделие 142, K-24T
       опытный СССР 125  Испытания    K-24, Изделие 142, K-24T, K-60M
       опытный СССР 126  Испытания    K-24, Изделие 142
       опытный СССР 127  Испытания    R-60, R-24

МиГ-23П:
       опытный СССР 141  Испытания    K-24T
       опытный СССР 142  Испытания    K-24T

Эти самолеты были производить в Луховици?

----------


## lindr

141 это возможно 021001104 обр 71 1971 СССР 141 АА04 Самара

121 означает прототип 23-12/1, 141 прототип 23-14/1

Часть МиГ-23М были оборудованы локатором Сапфир-23МЛ и использовались для отработки изделия. 

Вот кабина одного из таких самолетов. Хорошо видна КЗА.

----------


## lindr

Добавлено

19006028	УБ					СССР		Липецк

021001001	обр 71				1971	СССР		АС01 ход колеса при амортизации 316мм
021001002	обр 71				1971	СССР		АС02 с этого самолета ход колеса при амортизации 347мм	
021001005	обр 71				1971	СССР		АС05 ход колеса при амортизации 316мм
021001006	обр 71				1971	СССР		АС06 ход колеса при амортизации 316мм

----------


## RA3DCS

0390312570 МЛА/МЛД 1979 СССР 20 11418 Долгое Ледово (эксперементальный 420?)

Эта машина не была доработана в МЛД.

----------


## lindr

Спасибо, просто забыл исправить, в посте 65 есть хай-рез фото, где ясно видна надпись "Блоки Н003"

Реестр МиГ-23 - создадим вместе

----------


## RA3DCS

> где ясно видна надпись "Блоки Н003"


Такая же надпись имеется и на соседнем МиГ-23МЛДГ 0390317307

----------


## lindr

Как интересно! А остальные доработки были по типу МЛД? Потому как на МЛД "Н008" всегда видна четко, с десяток снимков есть.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А остальные доработки были по типу МЛД? Потому как на МЛД "Н008" всегда видна четко, с десяток снимков есть.


Видимо были, попросил  коллег сделать фотокопии формуляра. Обещали сделать после праздников. Подождем!

----------


## flogger23

> Такая же надпись имеется и на соседнем МиГ-23МЛДГ 0390317307


В МиГ-23МЛДГ "37" был испытывать радар Н008М (журналь "ФАЗОТРОН").

----------


## RA3DCS

> В МиГ-23МЛДГ "37" был испытывать радар Н008М (журналь "ФАЗОТРОН").


Этот другой МЛДГ "261"

----------


## flogger23

...или другой неизвестный вариант 23-26 и самолет 23-26/1 ?? только спекуляция. 
В сторонах "37" в Ходынки стоит тоже Н003, а это не корректно.

----------


## lindr

Добавлено

0390213628	М					СССР		114?? Украина

19003602	УБ					СССР		Липецк
19006028	УБ					СССР		Липецк

----------


## RA3DCS

Остатки ВВС Ливии. Аэродром Мисурата HLMS

----------


## lindr

Это площадка БХАТ, у меня есть снимки с других ракурсов сделанные в мае, лишь пара МФ один из которых был уничтожен авиаударом, а второй возможно стоит на заднем плане прошли ремонт на Украине в середине 2000-х.

бн 007 вероятнее всего это

Б1038007	УБ					Ливия	007

----------


## RA3DCS

> , лишь пара МФ один из которых был уничтожен авиаударом,


вот этот? Эти снимки как утверждает автор тоже сделаны в мае.

----------


## lindr

Нет не этот. В мае 2011. Тогда там высадился десант фотокорреспондентов. Сейчас поищу фотки.

----------


## lindr

Благодаря помощи автора фотографии в посте 162 удалось прояснить судьбу МиГ-23МФ 0200

0390220200	МФ					Ливия	0200	ПНС

----------


## lindr

Добавлено

0390206726	М					СССР	18	Стрый Украина
0390220125	МФ					Ливия	0125	?_?

Б1038007	УБ					Ливия	007	
19009160	УБ					СССР	92	Тушино

Изменено

0390220200	МФ					Ливия	0200	ПНС

0390322402	МЛА				12.08.81	ЧССР	2402	1601? 1.SLP 41.SLT
0390324644	МЛА				24.11.82	ЧССР	4644	17218 1.SLP 41.SLT

----------


## mrdetonator

> 0390322402	МЛА				12.08.81	ЧССР	2402	1601? 1.SLP 41.SLT


0390322402	МЛА				12.08.81	ЧССР	2402	16017 1.SLP 41.SLT

----------


## andrew_78

0390206769 дата выпуска 12.12.76, №44, эксплуатант 787 иап

----------


## lindr

mrdetonator, andrew_78 Cпасибо! есть однако сомнения относительно даты 12.12.76 

т.к.

0390209475	М				10.76	СССР	17	35-й ИАП потерян 09.06.81

может быть 12.02? или фигурирует дата передачи в часть?

----------


## mrdetonator

lindr, интересуюсь самолетами бывшего 871 ИАП, есть ли у вас информация по судьбе каждого из самолетов, если все кроме 024004602 уже под нож пустили, или стоят они где-нибудь на аэродромах и музеях России?

борт 32 № 023003203 дата выпуска 08.1973
борт 33 № 024004603 дата выпуска 09.1974
борт 34 № 024004604 дата выпуска 09.1974
борт 35 № 024004605 дата выпуска 09.1974
борт 37 № 024004607 дата выпуска 09.1974
борт 38 № 024004608 дата выпуска 09.1974
борт 39 № 024004609 дата выпуска 09.1974
борт 40 № 024004610 дата выпуска 09.1974
борт 41 № 024004701 дата выпуска 09.1974
борт 42 № 024004702 дата выпуска 10.1974
борт 43 № 024004509 дата выпуска 09.1974
борт 44 № 023003104 дата выпуска 07.1973
борт 45 № 024004510 дата выпуска 09.1974
борт 46 № 024004602 дата выпуска 09.1974 Słupsk-Rędzikowo airport (EPSK)

----------


## lindr

К сожалению у меня нет более полной информации чем та, что записана на первой странице. В Смоленске есть памятник МиГ-23М, но его серийник 5001

добавлено

0390618667	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		Липецк

----------


## mrdetonator

> К сожалению у меня нет более полной информации чем та, что записана на первой странице. В Смоленске есть памятник МиГ-23М, но его серийник 5001
> 
> добавлено
> 
> 0390618667	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		Липецк


В Смоленске в музее Великой Отечественной, борт 04, нашел только 3 фото. :Frown:

----------


## mrdetonator

0390310155 МЛ СССР борт 34 Пермский музей авиации

P.S. есть там и второй „обрубленный” Миг-23 борт 167, предполагаю что это Миг-23М, но незнаю его серийник.

----------


## lindr

В Смоленске 2 МиГ-23М бн 04 и 15, какой из них 5001 не знаю.

Нет ли у кого знакомых из 849-го ИАП? На стрижах есть фото кабин МиГ-23МЛД, но номера не читаются 
по неподтвержденной информации одна из эскадрилий имела номера 10920-10943

----------


## RA3DCS

Еще один сохранившийся МиГ-23С  Серийный номер бы узнать!
 На территории Пермского сборного пункта призывников. Фото Евгения Хлуднева

----------


## Евгений

4го июля буду в Перми попробую прояснить серийник.

----------


## Евгений

Вот еще одно фото от Евгения Хлуднева

----------


## AndyM

> Еще один сохранившийся МиГ-23С  Серийный номер бы узнать!
>  На территории Пермского сборного пункта призывников. Фото Евгения Хлуднева


13618:
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4511/...00313_XXXL.jpg

----------


## lindr

Это не он, номер дан для примера Форум Украинского Споттерского Сайта &bull; Просмотр темы - Ищем серийный\заводской номер на самолете

0390213618	М					СССР	38	114?? Украина

----------


## AndyM

Извините ...

----------


## lindr

Не проблема. Я  связался с автором снимка 13618

0390213618	М					СССР	38	114?? Украина, Луцк

al-proxima — альбом «транспорт / миг-23» на Яндекс.Фотках

Заводской номер на внутренних деталях планера не обнаружен, увы  :Frown: 

Добавлено:

0390310492	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		пилон на 0390310619

29025273	УБ					СССР	93	Липецк

----------


## lindr

Благодаря помощи пользователя  *bog610* с сайта russianarms в реестре появились данные о машинах 129-го АПИБ. 
Спасибо Вам большое!

7902310	УБ					СССР		129-й АПИБ
9903120	УБ					СССР		129-й АПИБ
0903817	УБ					СССР		129-й АПИБ
19010210	УБ					СССР		129-й АПИБ
29025250	УБ					СССР		129-й АПИБ
29025320	УБ					СССР		129-й АПИБ
29027412	УБ					СССР		129-й АПИБ
29027417	УБ					СССР		129-й АПИБ Липецк
39040112	УБ					СССР		129-й АПИБ
49060047	УБ					СССР		129-й АПИБ
49060090	УБ					СССР		129-й АПИБ
49060250	УБ					СССР		129-й АПИБ
49065301	УБ					СССР		129-й АПИБ
59075506	УБ					СССР		129-й АПИБ
59075508	УБ					СССР		129-й АПИБ

----------


## Евгений

Коллеги есть ли у кого  приказ МО №102 от 1992г о снятии грифа с миг-23 , Нависла угроза распила над МФТИшным миг-23с . когда то его не рассекретили. Сейчас не могут найти приказ, а руководство ВК МФТИ поставило условие , если не снять гриф до конца года , то борт попилят.

----------


## RA3DCS

А1037926 УБ Венгрия 15 
А это не эта спарка? только последняя цифра скорее всего 8.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я  связался с автором снимка 13618
> 
> 0390213618	М					СССР	38	114?? Украина, Луцк


Только подвесные баки ему интересно подвесили. Потом будем думать, что такой вариант подвески существовал!

----------


## lindr

> А это не эта спарка? только последняя цифра скорее всего 8.


6, просто трафарет криво лег, 8 не так выглядит в этом шрифте.

----------


## lindr

Засветился один из ранних, во какой красивый  :Biggrin: 

029000304					1969	СССР	04	БВАУЛ

----------


## lindr

Добавлено

0390207064	М				1976	СССР	31	СВВАУЛ
0390214540	М					СССР		Сары-шаган

0390312701	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	45	190-й ИАП Афганистан

6902027	УБ					СССР		404-й ИАП
19007065	УБ					СССР	99	Сальск 548

----------


## lindr

Добавлено

3901506	УБ				08.73	СССР		Топл. бак

	УБ					Эфиопия	1202

----------


## RA3DCS

0390312570 МЛА 1979 СССР 20 11418 Долгое Ледово (эксперементальный 420?)

У этого уникального аппарата обнаружился еще один серийный номер (в дополнение к 11418, 11420) теперь еще 10420. Что-то много серийных номеров у этого самолета получается.

----------


## lindr

Добавлено:

29025271	УБ					СССР		Липецк

Нашел 2 интересных снимка МиГ-23С

Обратите внимание на надпись № 6-5 на первом снимке (с сайта Щучина)

Возможно, нужны подробности судьбы борта с Ходынки

229000615	С				1969	СССР	25	СТ15 968-й ИАП бн 65 ? Ходынка

также по логике возможно

220000713	С				1970	СССР	73	СЧ13 968-й ИАП ?

На втором с трудом читается 0512? и 0612, хотелось бы скан с лучшим качеством и подробностей

229000512	С				1969	СССР	71	СЕ12 фото

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-23МЛД с.н. 0390320548  б.н. - 53 Кубинка. 14 августа 2010г.

----------


## lindr

Добавлено

0390320548	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	53	Кубинка

Благодаря *николай-78* удалось пополнить базу

Добавлено

8902920	УБ					СССР		Липецк

0390615335	П					СССР		Липецк

Обновлено

0390615357	П					СССР	04	109 Сальск, Липецк в/ч №44557
0390617892	П					СССР	05	415-й ИАП Липецк
0390618651	П					СССР	31	41 Липецк в/ч №44557

----------


## AndyK

> МиГ-23МЛД с.н. 0390320548  б.н. - 53 Кубинка. 14 августа 2010г.


Саша, а не П-ка ли это?

----------


## Mig

> Саша, а не П-ка ли это?


Неее... 100% МЛД. Очень хорошо виден присущий только МЛД "клык"/"зуб"/"запил" (или как его еще там называли) в основании консоли, который мастерили там же в Кубинке, но на 121 АРЗ.

Вот в 2008 году снимал там же, в Кубинке, МЛД б/н 26.

----------


## lindr

Подскажите пожалуйста, какой у 26 заводской номер? на пилоне почему-то не видно  :Frown: 
Каждый найденный номерок на вес золота получается сегодня вроде еще 2 из 120-го ИАП и 2 с Липецка нашел (но там часть цифр плохо читается)

----------


## Mig

> Подскажите пожалуйста, какой у 26 заводской номер? на пилоне почему-то не видно 
> Каждый найденный номерок на вес золота получается сегодня вроде еще 2 из 120-го ИАП и 2 с Липецка нашел (но там часть цифр плохо читается)


Я самым внимательным образом просмотрел всю ту фотосессию, но в кадр не попало ни одного сюжета с заводскими номерами.  4 года назад снимал, не думая об этой теме(:

----------


## lindr

Ну и ладно... Зато техничка хорошо вышла  :Smile:  пригодится

----------


## AndyK

> Неее... 100% МЛД. Очень хорошо виден присущий только МЛД "клык"/"зуб"/"запил" (или как его еще там называли) в основании консоли, который мастерили там же в Кубинке, но на 121 АРЗ.


О блин, на клык то и не обратил внимание :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

Сейчас на дружественном сайте обнаружил фото МИГ-23, похоже, М. Установлен в Химках, в школе. Может он пригодиться для реестра или он уже был?
http://aviaforum.ru/attachment.php?a...1&d=1341431389

----------


## RA3DCS

> Сейчас на дружественном сайте обнаружил фото МИГ-23, похоже, М. Установлен в Химках, в школе.


Валера, это тип 02 образец 1971 года.
021000908 обр 71 1971 СССР 101 СК08 Химки

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, спасибо, не знал, что он уже был. Но насчет обр. 71г. мог бы и сам сообразить, если б был повнимательнее. Стыд и срам, тьфу! 
 А вообще странно, что не видел я его фото в достаточном кол-ве. Все же редкая машина. Было их немного, а осталось, уж, наверное, совсем наперечёт.  А здесь он, наверное, более доступен, чем у военных где-нибудь.

----------


## RA3DCS

Стоянка техники в Пермском краевом сборном пункте. При осмотре были обнаружены два номера.35-0000-45 выбит в закабинном отсеке и 08-12 нарисован карандашом на раме для блока РЭО , карандашный номер дублирован на нескольких панельях
Выходит еще один МиГ-23С обнаружен с.н. 220000812

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-23МЛД Таганрогского авиационного музея. с.н. 0390310562, б.н - 31.

----------


## Mig

> МиГ-23МЛД Таганрогского авиационного музея. с.н. 0390310562, б.н - 31.


Не вдаваясь в детали. Этот самолет был выпущен как МиГ-23МЛА и новым поступил на вооружение 32 гиап в Шаталово. Затем его доработали на 121 АРЗ в МЛД. Потом 32 гиап отдал свои новые МЛД в Староконстантинов, который уходил в Афган. Так этот самолет оказался в Афгане, потом вернулся в Союз. Ну, а потом.... База хранения... Но этому экземпляру повезло - оказался в музее:)

----------


## RA3DCS

Сергей, спасибо за информацию!

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-23М с аэродинамическими доработками по типу МЛД.
Коттеджный поселок «Авиатор»

Карточка борта:
Тип - 2М № 0390206596 с двигателем тип-55 № 519553525267. 
Серийный № 7901
Начало эксплуатации 19.01.1976 г.
Первый полет 23.02.76. летчик Абрамович техник Глазков.
Наработка самолета 152 часа 05 мин. Посадок 296.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это который в Долгом  Ледово стоял? Где-то я эти фото уже видел. Помню именно этот маленький номерок 01. Кто  его придумал?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Где-то я эти фото уже видел.


Да здесь они на нашем сайте и были! Но эта ветка больше подходит для истории этого борта.

----------


## радист

> Неее... 100% МЛД. Очень хорошо виден присущий только МЛД "клык"/"зуб"/"запил" (или как его еще там называли) в основании консоли, который мастерили там же в Кубинке, но на 121 АРЗ.
> 
> Вот в 2008 году снимал там же, в Кубинке, МЛД б/н 26.Вложение 39252


Да, "запил" МЛД-ский есть, но тоже есть антенное поле "П" на воздухозаборнике. Это что означает?

----------


## Mig

> Да, "запил" МЛД-ский есть, но тоже есть антенное поле "П" на воздухозаборнике. Это что означает?


Похоже, что этот борт притащили на наземный показ в ЦПАТ со стоянки/музея 121 АРЗ. А там могло оказаться все что угодно...
Могу ошибаться, но ИМХО ПВО-шные МЛ/П в МЛД не дорабатывали, т.к. "запил" обеспечивал повышенную маневренность в бою. А ПВО для боев как-то не готовили, они - перехватывали:)

----------


## Serega

> Похоже, что этот борт притащили на наземный показ в ЦПАТ со стоянки/музея 121 АРЗ. А там могло оказаться все что угодно...
> Могу ошибаться, но ИМХО ПВО-шные МЛ/П в МЛД не дорабатывали, т.к. "запил" обеспечивал повышенную маневренность в бою. А ПВО для боев как-то не готовили, они - перехватывали:)


 - про цпат и арз - сомнительно, как мне думается. Та стоянка в ледово была довольно интересна не только этим мигом. Там и млд с гарденией был (ну или не с ней, но в антеннах весь), и миг-29 с каким-то наворотом на одном двигателе, так что скорее всего это просто одна из опытных машин, сразу переданная на учебное пособие, без всяких там цпатов и арз.

----------


## радист

> Похоже, что этот борт притащили на наземный показ в ЦПАТ со стоянки/музея 121 АРЗ. А там могло оказаться все что угодно...
> Могу ошибаться, но ИМХО ПВО-шные МЛ/П в МЛД не дорабатывали, т.к. "запил" обеспечивал повышенную маневренность в бою. А ПВО для боев как-то не готовили, они - перехватывали:)


Спасибо! Так, наверно, может быть.

" ... но ИМХО ПВО-шные МЛ/П в МЛД не дорабатывали... " Тоже так считаю!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Да, "запил" МЛД-ский есть, но тоже есть антенное поле "П" на воздухозаборнике. Это что означает?


 Кристиан, непонятно какое именно антенное поле вы имели в виду. На левом воздухозаборнике –  только датчики температуры!

----------


## Igor_k

> " ... но ИМХО ПВО-шные МЛ/П в МЛД не дорабатывали... " Тоже так считаю!


muk33 в соседней ветке писал об этом совершенно однозначно

----------


## RA3DCS

Дополнительная информация по Таганрогскому МЛД.

Карточка борта:
Тип - 3 № 0390310562 с двигателем тип-77 № 77-1050. 
Серийный № 10619
Начало эксплуатации 21.01.1978 г.
Первый полет 15.06.78. летчик Андрейко техник Жирнов.
С 10.07.85 г. по 30.01.86 г. самолет проходит доработку в изделие 23-18.
Наработка самолета 1196 часов 42 мин. Посадок 1792.

----------


## Mig

> - про цпат и арз - сомнительно, как мне думается. Та стоянка в ледово была довольно интересна не только этим мигом. Там и млд с гарденией был (ну или не с ней, но в антеннах весь), и миг-29 с каким-то наворотом на одном двигателе, так что скорее всего это просто одна из опытных машин, сразу переданная на учебное пособие, без всяких там цпатов и арз.


МиГ-23МЛД, который обсуждается (пост #193), был снят в Кубинке в августе 2010 года.
В 234 гиап/гсап/237 ЦПАТ МиГ-23 отсутствуют уже конца 1980-х годов. Т.е. этот МЛД явно не летного вида могли притащить на наземный показ по земле и скорее всего с 121 АРЗ, который находится напрямки от этой стоянки как раз через ВПП. Т.е.если по дороге/рулежке, думаю км 4-5 будет. А Ледово Поле находится на другом краю Московской области, по дороге, эдак км в 100-130 от Кубинки. Просто так на показ самолет на буксире не притащишь...

----------


## радист

> Кристиан, непонятно какое именно антенное поле вы имели в виду. На левом воздухозаборнике –  только датчики температуры!


Датчик температуры - это само сабой.
Я имею в виду вот это вот (выделил на Твоей фотографии) - по моим данным это какая то антенна, видел пока только на(довольно редких) снимках "П".

----------


## FLOGGER

Верхний-это точно приемник температуры. Второй, нижний, уже не помню, к сожалению

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я имею в виду вот это вот (выделил на Твоей фотографии) - по моим данным это какая то антенна, видел пока только на(довольно редких) снимках "П".
> Вложение 40162


Да нет Кристиан, это не антенна это усиливающая ремонтная накладка.

----------


## FLOGGER

Мне кажется, что это не ремонтная накладка, а "штатная", если так можно выразиться.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Мне кажется, что это не ремонтная накладка, а "штатная", если так можно выразиться.


Почему она тогда не на всех? Вот МиГ-23П без всяких накладок.

----------


## FLOGGER

Может, разные года выпуска? С заплаткой раньше, а без нее позже? Или наоборот.
P.S.Саша. а как на этом фото отличить "П" от "МЛ"?

----------


## радист

Спасибо за ответы. Я специально по этому вопросу внимательно посматрел фотки вот здесь:
http://www.16va.be/galeries_vvs/mig-...contact_1.html
И действительно - я ошибся, есть МЛД с этой загадочной штукой и без. У нас крепко держиться мнение, что это именно антенна для "П" для связи со самолётами ДРЛО или управления как МиГ-31. Так и описанно в книге МиГ-23 С. Бурдина, к сожалению, там не указано антенна на обейих сторон или только слева (снимка RA3DCS). Но на "П" она должна быть!
Может, я дапустил ещё одну ошибку, считая что вся накладка (которая действительно и на нескольких МЛД) это и есть антенна, на самом деле она только в нижней части накладки. Покажу ещё рисунку.

----------


## радист

Вот вырез из рисунки М, МЛБ МЛД

----------


## радист

... и для "П"

----------


## RA3DCS

> P.S.Саша. а как на этом фото отличить "П" от "МЛ"?


 Валера, Это Миг-23П с.н. 0390618322. На той фотографии видно номер на створке носового шасси и надписи на люках РЛС (Н006). Ну и по хвостовой части. Эту машину Володя пытался выкупить, но ее у него украли.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, спасибо. По хвосту, пожалуй, опознал бы, а вот  по носовой-как видишь.
P.S. И пошла она под нож? А где этот снимок сделан?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А где этот снимок сделан?


Ставропольское ВВАИУ

----------


## lindr

Добавлено 

0391208301	МС				1976	Ливия	8301	Зимбабве

----------


## Fencer

Вот МиГ-23МЛД б/н 30 белый в в мини-музее ПВО в районе штаба 25-й дивизии ПВО 11 А ВВС и ПВО (Комсомольск-на-Амуре) на момент съемки.Первое,второе и третье фото снято 27.12.2009 года,четвертое и пятое фото снято 29.10.2009 года,шестое фото не мое .В первоначальной окраске (шестое фото) у него было в районе воздухозаборника изображение оскаленной пасти тигра,что было характерно для 301 иап 11 ОА ПВО (10-й участок, Хабаровский край),ранее вероятно принимал участие  в боевых действиях в Афганистане в составе 168 или 190 иап (на этом фото его первоначальное место расположения в качестве памятника),а на на первых пяти фото его переместили на другое место и перекрасили (эмблему тигра закрасили).Кто знает о нем больше?Заводской номер,историю его службы?

----------


## lindr

Изменено

0390310492	МЛА/МЛД					СССР		пилон на 0390310562
0390310560	МЛА					СССР		10617 отл. оборудованием
0390310561	МЛА					СССР		10618 отл. оборудованием
0390310562	МЛА/МЛД					СССР	31	10619 168-й ИАП, 4-й ЦБП, Таганрог

----------


## AndyM

"0390213618 М СССР 38 114?? Ukraine"

11312

Кроме того, на двух пластинах в правом шасси

----------


## lindr

Здорово!

Тогда, похоже это МФ, активатор руля направления двойной (2 цилиндра) или одинарный?

----------


## AndyM

> Здорово!
> 
> Тогда, похоже это МФ, активатор руля направления двойной (2 цилиндра) или одинарный?


одинарный.

----------


## lindr

Да странно. У МФ того периода уже был двойной, может МиГ-23М 113-й серии было 15 машин? Должно было быть 9.

al-proxima — альбом «транспорт / миг-23» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Igor_k

Lindr
Помните,зашла речь о нововыпущенных МЛД?Недавно нашел на просторах интернета
По тонкому льду... : LiveInternet - Российский Сервис Онлайн-Дневников
Кстати,есть непонятки.Этот же летчик пишет,что последними серийными 23-мы,полученными ВВС СССР были 4 Миг-23П,пригнанные в Андреаполь в конце мая 83 года.Это никак не согласуется с тем,что 65-70 МЛД были поставлены в 84 году.

----------


## lindr

> Кстати,есть непонятки.Этот же летчик пишет,что последними серийными 23-мы,полученными ВВС СССР были 4 Миг-23П,пригнанные в Андреаполь в конце мая 83 года


Он абсолютно прав




> Это никак не согласуется с тем,что 65-70 МЛД были поставлены в 84 году.


- НЕ МЛД!
- не поставлены!
- не в 1984 году!

Уже писал в посте 81 Реестр МиГ-23 - создадим вместе




> Переодически (с 2000 года примерно) в печати промелькивают сообщения о 66-ти МЛД новой постройки, например http://www.militaryparitet.com/nomen...russiaavia/69/ одни пишут о 1984 годе, другие даже о 1981, хотелось бы пояснить "откуда растут ноги"
> 
>  итак все известные (пока) нам 23-22 (А и Б)
> 
>  18022-18030 - 9 самолетов
>  18116-18130 - 15 самолетов
>  18216-18230 - 15 самолетов
>  18316-18330 - 15 самолетов
>  18416-18427 - 12 самолетов
> ...


Болгары назвали свои машины МЛД (sic!) отсюда все и пошло, Ливийцы назвали МЛ или МЛК

Болгары также внесли путанницу назвав свои 23-12А выпуска 1983 МЛА в пику остальным эксплуатантам, в результате сложилось стойкое убеждение, что МЛА - это машины с поддержкой Р-24, что неверно. Есть документ "Применение Р-24 с МЛ и МЛАЭ" я и RА3DCS долго думали, что такое МЛАЭ?, а ответ был прост - надо было смотреть на последнюю страницу, дата выхода книги - *1983* год!
Все просто: МЛАЭ - это машины с Н003Э, именно с *1983* года стали выпускать серии с поддержкой Р-24, а 23-22 (МЛАЭ-2) еще не было.

Что было в реальности:

- до середины 1978 выпускались 23-12 с РЛС 323МЛ В эксплуатации они назывались МиГ-23МЛ

- потом пошли 23-12А с РЛС Н003, эксплуатации они назывались МиГ-23МЛ, но в некоторых документах найденных Бурдиным МЛА, можно конечно писать МиГ-23МЛ(23-12А), но МиГ-23МЛА куда удобнее

- потом пошли 23-12А с РЛС Н003Э на экспорт, эксплуатации они назывались МиГ-23МЛ, но в некоторых документах (также найденных Бурдиным :Smile:  - МЛАЭ, который ошибочно отождествил это обозначение только с 23-19, хотя возможно и 23-19 тоже МЛАЭ) 

- потом пошли 23-22А и 23-22Б РЛС Н008Э на экспорт, в эксплуатации с Болгарии и Сирии они назывались МиГ-23МЛД, в Ливии МиГ-23МЛ и МЛК, но в некоторых документах (опять таки найденных Бурдиным  :Smile:  - МЛАЭ-2)

----------


## Igor_k

А как быть с этим?  человек же ясно пишет -выпущены,а не переделаны)тем более,что переделали намного больше).Да и к информации Мигариуса я отношусь с доверием
Но самой мощной машиной оказалась их последняя разработка Миг-23 МЛД (изделие 8). Правда в это же время начался выпуск Миг-29 и серию решили закрыть..., жаль, всего было выпущено два полка "восьмёрок", около 70-ти боевых машин. И мне посчастливилось полетать на них. Да это было на легендарном аэродроме Буревестник на Курильском острове Итуруп,
По тонкому льду... : LiveInternet - Российский Сервис Онлайн-Дневников

----------


## lindr

Процитируйте мне информацию Мигариуса *дословно*




> жаль, всего было выпущено два полка "восьмёрок", около 70-ти боевых машин


Взято из прочитанной книги о МиГ-23 я помню фрагмент следует читать " но выпуск {23-22} прекратили так как завод освоил производство МиГ-29, только вместо 23-22 написали МЛД, источник который цитировал автор имел ввиду болгарские и ливийские машины. Но автор и многие читатели поняли что речь идет о 23-18. Посмотрите все сходится и число машин и дата начала производства 1984 и конец пр-ва в 1985 
Еще аспект: для советских МЛД *нет места* в серийных номерах 
Болгария 17419 1983 год
11+15(175)+15(176)+15(177)+15(178)+15(179)+6(180) 92 машины из них
около 40 в Ирак 1983, около 40 в Анголу 
18022 1984 год - все пошли 66 МЛАЭ!
Ну и куда мне 70 МЛД запихать?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Igor_k

Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-23
Это фраза мигариуса
Что касается летчика,то он,конечно,мог подзабыть,но мне трудно представить,что летчик не понимает,на каком самолете он летает -только что выпущенном или прошедшем модернизацию.Или что он пишет настолько безграмотно -что понимать его надо совсем по-другому:т.е., ему посчастливилось полетать на МЛД вообще,а не одном из этих 70
Но меня,честно говоря,больше интересует общие количества выпущенных машин,в частности,тех же МЛД и П.Вот здесь ссылаются на Вас
Серийни номера
Цифры 321 Миг-23П и 65+560 для МЛД -Ваши или болгарские товарищи посчитали за Вас?
И еще вопрос -не по теме,но как специалисту по номерам :
сирийские 21Бис могли иметь номера 2271 и 2280?

----------


## lindr

Я не случайно попросил привести фразу *дословно*




> По данным завода-производителя, т.е. ММЗ "Знамя Труда", в 1984 г. он выпустил 65 самолётов МиГ-23МЛД


Заметьте он пишет МЛД а не 23-18, т.к. 23-22 почти во всех источниках благодаря болгарам 23-22 называют МЛД. Действительно в 1984-85 годах выпустили 66 23-22, которые часто называют МЛД, хотя правильное название МЛАЭ-2




> Цифры 321 Миг-23П и 65+560 для МЛД -Ваши или болгарские товарищи посчитали за Вас?


321 МиГ-23П насчитали не я и не Болгары. 65+560 для МЛД - кто-то сложил выпуск МЛАЭ-2 и число 23-18 полученных *ВВС* в рез-те модернизации (были еще 23-18 для ПВО, модернизировались на другом АРЗ).

Подсчет количества нужно выполнять так: 15 машин с серии * число серий (номера машин в серии для изд 3 и изд.6 16-30) 

10419 первый МЛА последняя полная серия МЛА 179-я 75*15 ~ 1100 МиГ-23МЛА и П с середины 1978 по конец 1983, цифра *неоднократно* озвученная в книгах,  плюс выпуск МЛ, по моим прикидкам (довольно грубым) - 200-250 машин 




> Или что он пишет настолько безграмотно -что понимать его надо совсем по-другому:т.е., ему посчастливилось полетать на МЛД вообще


 Он пишет грамотно, в конце предыдущей фразы стоит *точка* - фраза окончена, началась новая.




> сирийские 21Бис могли иметь номера 2271 и 2280


Вопрос, который я сам себе задавал неднократно  :Confused: , возможно это так

по моим прикидкам, весьма приблизительным из-за отсутствия материала:

МиГ-23МС 1600-1649, МиГ-23БН 1650-1699, МиГ-23МЛАЭ-2 2750-2799, МиГ-25РБ 2700-2749, МиГ-25ПД 2500-2549, МиГ-23МФ 2450-2499, Су-24МК 3000-3049, Су-22М4 2550-2599

----------


## Igor_k

Пока я написал летчику,подождем
А вот по МЛД как раз интересно -откуда информация о 560 для ВВС,сколько модернизировали для ПВО?(Помимо книги С.Бурдина,разумеется)
А что до 23-19 и 23-22,то без а/э доработок и новой СУ у них нет морального права именоваться МЛД.Мало ли кто как их обозвал,чтобы клиенту было приятнее.

----------


## lindr

> Пока я написал летчику,подождем


Если вы получите от него зав. номера МЛД на которых он служил - хорошо. 




> А вот по МЛД как раз интересно -откуда информация о 560 для ВВС,сколько модернизировали для ПВО?(Помимо книги С.Бурдина,разумеется)


МЛД в в ПВО было столько сколько полков ПВО на МЛД. :Smile: 
Доработали почти все МЛА для CCCР кроме БУ машин в КНДР и Кубу, тут и считать нечего особенно.
А МЛА выпустили где-то 850-900 машин (наши и экспорт).
Если хотите посчитать точно - соберите все серийные номера МЛД. Все остальные методы не дают 100% вероятности.

Вот пример с МиГ-23М: 

Было выпущено 17-53 серии  -  370 машин, 54-107 серии 540 - машин, если было 10 машин в серии или 810 машин, если было 15 машин, я думаю что было 10, но это лишь мое мнение.  108-я серия - 9 машин, 109-я 10 машин, 110-я - 9,  113-я - 15 машин,  114-я, 115-я,117-я,118-я - 9 машин, остальные - от 9 до 15.

Вот и посчитайте погрешность, а кроме того есть неподтвержденные сведения что были серии МЛА не по 15 а 25 машин.

Примите *пока* число 560 как догму, проверить это можно будет когда соберем ~ 80-90% номеров МЛД




> А что до 23-19 и 23-22,то без а/э доработок и новой СУ у них нет морального права именоваться МЛД.Мало ли кто как их обозвал,чтобы клиенту было приятнее.


Тем не менее почти везде они именуются МЛД, и у нас и к у них.

----------


## ivo7001

> Болгары назвали свои машины МЛД (sic!) отсюда все и пошло, Ливийцы назвали МЛ или МЛК
> 
> Болгары также внесли путанницу назвав свои 23-12А выпуска 1983 МЛА в пику остальным эксплуатантам, в результате сложилось стойкое убеждение, что МЛА - это машины с поддержкой Р-24, что неверно.


Здравствуйте, откуда у вас информация что именно болгары придумали ети наименования, ето документы или из чиих-то слов ?

----------


## lindr

Когда болгары захотели в НАТО они в открытый доступ выложили данные о всех своих самолетах с серийниками.
Кроме того я имел беседы с экс-офицером болгарских ВВС, эксплуатировавшим МиГ-23е, он с пеной у рта защищал термин МЛД для 23-22  :Smile: 
самолет 2960327202 МЛАЭ-2 Ливия 7202 18419 sq1023
в эксплуатации называли МиГ-23МЛ
а  2960327203 МЛАЭ-2 Болгария 203 18420 85г 18.ИАП
в эксплуатации называли МиГ-23МЛД

На обоих машинах Стоит РЛС Н008Э и СПО-15, обе вооружены Р-24, Разницы между ними практически нет. Исполнение "Б" означало в основном лишь техничку на Английском и немного другие частоты радиооборудования.  

Эскплуатанты часто сами выбирают названия: МиГ-21SPS в ГДР например, Су-24МРК, Су-30МКР в Алжире итд, в этом нет ничего необычного. 
Никто не обязан называть самолет строго так, как записано в формуляре.

1983 год был очень интересным моментом в жизни эскпортных МиГ-23, их начали дорабатывать под современные ракеты В-В, МиГ-23МФ тогда наконец-то получили Р-60.

----------


## Igor_k

Странно
Болгария -первая страна,получившая 23-18,пусть даже и б/у
Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-23
пост55
так что разницу в маневренности и управляемости они должны были прочуствовать.Правда,судя по всему,движки у послеафганских МЛД были убитые

----------


## lindr

Ответ болгарина был такой 23-18 это МЛД и 23-22 - это МЛД, только немного другой  :Rolleyes: , смешно но факт.

----------


## ivo7001

> Когда болгары захотели в НАТО они в открытый доступ выложили данные о всех своих самолетах с серийниками.


Не когда захотели в НАТО, а при подписание  Договора об обычных вооружённых силах в Европе (ДОВСЕ) в 1990г. Там есть Раздел III. Технические данные и фотоснимки.




> Эскплуатанты часто сами выбирают названия


В Болгарии (в комунистический период и по наши дни) ето не принято, существует внутривойсковой сленг, но в документах он конечно не отражаетса.




> Кроме того я имел беседы с экс-офицером болгарских ВВС, эксплуатировавшим МиГ-23е, он с пеной у рта защищал термин МЛД для 23-22


У меня тоже была подобная беседа и собеседник утверждал что МЛД - термин из документов (советских) сопровождающих сомолетов. Доки я не видел, так что верить или нет решайте сами.




> Ответ болгарина был такой 23-18 это МЛД и 23-22 - это МЛД, только немного другой , смешно но факт.


Чего смешного если они оба  проходят как МЛД?


В своей книге "Я и МиГ-23"("Аз и МиГ-23" София , 2001г.) о.з. полк.Владимир Пампоров (летал на МиГ-23 с 1984 по 1999гг) дает ТТ данные по обзорно прицельных систем МФ и МЛД, так для МЛД у него " - апаратура "Сапфир-23МЛА-Э2" ; -топлопеленгатор ТП-26Ш1 ; - оптически прицел АСП-17МЛЭ" и смотря на етот текст (там 7 страниц данные и описания) я думаю что ето извадки из документов ,а не сосание пльца или воспоменания "по теме".

----------


## Igor_k

Иво
Как я понимаю,Вы именно из солнечной Болгарии?
Если да,то к Вам 2 вопроса:
Книга В.Пампорова существует в электронном виде?
В каком из сайтов на болгарском есть более-менее подробная информация о 23-м,в первую очередь,конечно,именно ЛТХ.Насколько я помню.был неплохой сайт Krile.bg,но он,похоже,скончался.Еще нашел этот сайт,но просматривать все 85 частей -это уж слишком
http://airgroup2000.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2360

----------


## lindr

> В Болгарии (в комунистический период и по наши дни) ето не принято, существует внутривойсковой сленг, но в документах он конечно не отражаетса.


Речь не сленге а обозначении образцов состоящих на вооружении, их определяет минобороны конкретной страны-эксплуатанта. Речь не о том какое обозначение "правильное", а о ошибках в возникающих из-за недопонимания. Человек хорошо разбирающийся в типах МиГ-23 легко понимает из контекста и чем идет речь, а авторы плохо владеющие темой делают ошибки 




> В своей книге "Я и МиГ-23"("Аз и МиГ-23" София , 2001г.) о.з. полк.Владимир Пампоров (летал на МиГ-23 с 1984 по 1996гг) дает ТТ данные по обзорно прицельных систем МФ и МЛД, так для МЛД у него " - апаратура "Сапфир-23МЛА-Э2" ; -топлопеленгатор ТП-26Ш1 ; - оптически прицел АСП-17МЛЭ" и смотря на етот текст (там 7 страниц данные и описания) я думаю что ето извадки из документов ,а не сосание пльца или воспоменания "по теме".


Все правильно эти блоки были на 23-22(А и Б). А на 23-18  Сапфир-23МЛА-2, АСП-17МЛ, хотя разница между блоками с "Э" и и без "Э" незначительная. Однако 23-18 имеет доп аэродинамические доработки, чего нет у 23-22.




> У меня тоже была подобная беседа и собеседник утверждал что МЛД - термин из документов (советских) сопровождающих сомолетов


Это вполне возможно, но точно такие же самолеты посланные в Ливию шли как похоже шли как МЛ в сопроводилке, скорее всего хотели всех запутать, что несомненно удалось  :Biggrin: .

Эти факты никак не меняют того что как болгарские, так и ливийские самолеты имеют заводское название 23-22 (МЛАЭ-2)

----------


## ivo7001

Да я из Болгарии.
К сожалению книгу в электронном виде я не видел.
Более-менее подробной информации о 23-м в болгарских сайтах ,к сожалению не найдете. В них (как и здесь) "тусуются" ,как правило, люди любящие авиацию, но професионально с ней не связанные и в тех. вопросов не особо разбирющие (конечно включая меня :Redface: ). Здесь  АЕРО &bull; Виж темата - МиГ-23 в България (изтребителни варианти) другое обсуждение 23-го.
Про ЛТХ - я постараюсь отсканировать часть книги В.Пампорова ,но ето займет некоторое время.

----------


## ivo7001

lindr у нас какой-то разнобой. Если я Вас правильно понял - Вы считаете что наименования МЛД для 23-22 и МЛА для 23-12А придумали (или дали) в Болгарии, а я так не считаю. Я больше склонен "грешить" на микояновцев  или на Росвооружение (или как там ета кантора во времена СССР называлась). Впрочем как я понимаю у нас обоих реальных документов нет - так что вопрос откритый.

----------


## lindr

А есть ли в книге описание работы Н008Э и Н003Э с описанием индикации? 
Я занимаюсь разработкой РЛС и описание любого локатора особенно  вариантов Н003, Н008 мне очень интересно.

----------


## lindr

> lindr у нас какой-то разнобой. Если я Вас правильно понял - Вы считаете что наименования МЛД для 23-22 и МЛА для 23-12А придумали (или дали) в Болгарии, а я так не считаю. Я больше склонен "грешить" на микояновцев  или на Росвооружение (или как там ета кантора во времена СССР называлась). Впрочем как я понимаю у нас обоих реальных документов нет - так что вопрос откритый.


МЛА для 23-12А как заводское обозначение придумали не в Болгарии, но нигде кроме Болгарии не использовали как эксплуатационное наименование.

Относительно 23-22А  вопрос действительно открытый, но честно говоря мне малоинтересно кто придумал назвать 23-22А МЛД, Ливийские 22-23Б МЛ, а Сирийские 23-22Б МЛД. 
Меня интересуют только заводские номера и типы самолетов по заводской классификации.

----------


## ivo7001

Описание работы Н008Э и Н003Э как таковой нет. Описанием индикации на ИЛС есть ,но оно для МФ (не знаю насколько отличается от МЛ/МЛД).

----------


## lindr

> ,но оно для МФ (не знаю насколько отличается от МЛ/МЛД).


Вот я это и хотел узнать  :Frown:  Описание ИЛС для МФ публиковалось неоднократно разными авторами в разных странах. Кое-что было про МЛ(МЛАЭ) (23-12А с РЛС Н003Э) чехословацких ВВС

----------


## ivo7001

ImageShack Album - 32 images

Некоторые сканы с книги "Я и МиГ-23":
стр. 70-84 пилотаж
стр. 90-102 обзорно прицельные системы МФ и МЛД
стр. 129-135 маневренный воздушный бой
стр. 221-236 ТТХ

стр.114 как рождаютса анекдоты и крилатые фразы :Biggrin:

----------


## Igor_k

ivo7001
Огромное спасибо.Пока буду изучать

----------


## lindr

Возвращаясь к вопросу "о 66 МЛД" - всегда полезно обратиться к первоисточнику

В 1999 вышла книга MiG-23 Wersje Mysliwskie, которая хотя и содержит ряд неточностей весьма полно описывает МиГ-23, именно там впервые появилось описание радара и СЕИ (ИЛС) МиГ-23МФ, книга всем понравилась, и многие авторы стали использовать ее фрагменты, в в том числе фрагмент о выпущенных в 1984-1985 годах 66 МЛД (на самом деле 23-22 с зав номерами 18022-18427)

Дословно: МиГ-23МЛД никогда не производился серийно в больших количествах, лишь в 1984-1985 годах московский завод "Знамя труда" произвел 66 таких машин. (См. вложение1 )

Книга понравилась С.Морозу и он взял из нее ряд цитат для своей книги "Истребитель МиГ-23" 2005, однако многие фразы он переиначил, в том числе и вышеуказанную однако дата 1984-85 ему не понравилась, и он волевым решением  :Rolleyes:  перенес выпуск 66 машин на 1981 год (См. вложение 2).

Цитата: Выпуск самолета {МиГ-23МЛД ранее по тексту } начался также в 1981 году на заводе "Знамя труда"... и новых истребителей было построено только 66 штук.

Комментарии думаю излишни.

----------


## Igor_k

lindr
Если Вы помните,несколько лет назад Александр Младенов напечатал статью в Air Forces Monthly о ЛТХ и тактике ВБ поздних Миг-23 против F-4,F-15,f-16 и Кфира.Основным источником была методичка для летчиков Миг-23(экспортного).В статье фигурировало именно это название,хотя сам Александр подчеркивал это не 23-18.Т.е.,ноги растут,скорее всего, именно из советских источников.
   К сожалению,оригинал этой методички в интернете так и не появился

----------


## lindr

Ноги растут из инструкции к польскому к МиГ-23МФ, на компакт диске - приложению к журналу Aeroplan приведены некоторые ее сканы.
Указанная выше монография написана на основе статей в журнале Lotnictwo Wojskowe.  Возможно порывшись в архиве я найду сканы и там.

----------


## lindr

Благодаря помощи atkinson, получена информация о прохождении службы большого числа МЛД, по документам  следует, что Самолеты 33-го и 833-го ИАП дорабатывались в МЛД на АРЗ в/ч 42030 (нужен номер АРЗ).

Найден 0390310400 выпущен 06.06.78 доработан на 121-м АРЗ в период 02-07.83 - один из первых документально подтвержденных МЛД. Т.О дата выпуска 0390310389, май-июнь 1978, как и писалось ранее.

----------


## Кацперский

> Самолеты 33-го и 833-го ИАП дорабатывались в МЛД


Вы не в курсе откуда в 1990 г. из Германии в 871 иап пришли МиГ-23МЛД?

----------


## lindr

Да, некоторое число бортов удалось уже проследить, разбор информации займет несколько дней.

0390312370	МЛА/МЛД				24.11.78	СССР	24	190-й ИАП, 33-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС
0390312375	МЛА/МЛД				01.12.78	СССР	01	190-й ИАП, 33-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС
0390312531	МЛА/МЛД				05.12.78	СССР	30	190-й ИАП, 33-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС
0390312715	МЛА/МЛД				31.03.79	СССР	47	114-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 53029, 4020 БРС
0390312814	МЛА/МЛД				23.04.79	СССР	45	14-й ГвИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, 4020 БРС
0390317398	МЛА/МЛД				12.01.80	СССР	08	33-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС 
0390317526	МЛА/МЛД				09.03.80	СССР	06	134?? 190-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС 
0390317528	МЛА/МЛД				13.02.80	СССР	04	134?? 190-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС 
0390317529	МЛА/МЛД				10.03.80	СССР	33	134?? 190-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС 
0390317530	МЛА/МЛД				11.03.80	СССР	28	134?? 190-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, 4020 БРС 
0390319496	МЛА/МЛД				21.06.80	СССР	40	201-й ИАП, 773-й ИАП, 871-й ИАП, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС

----------


## Кацперский

ПРЕМНОГО БЛАГОДАРЕН!!!

_0390312715 МЛА/МЛД 31.03.79 СССР 47 159-й ГвИАП_

Здесь явно ошибка, в Ключево их никогда не было.

----------


## lindr

Тьфу перепутал с 159-м ИАП (114-й ИАП), там все через индекс  в/ч 55714 29.05.79 - 11.03.86
Я же говорю, разбирать только начал... :Wink:

----------


## Кацперский

Понятно! :Smile:  Значит ещё какие-то борта прибавятся, относившиеся к 871-му иап?

----------


## lindr

Возможно, я пока разобрал 50 страниц из 179. Есть вопросы 

в/ч22623 - это все таки 343-й ИИАП или 281-й ИИАП как написано в одном из списков в и-нете?

Что такое в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, в/ч 17285, в/ч 57695, в/ч 80637, в/ч 21349, в/ч 18806?

----------


## Кацперский

> в/ч22623 - это все таки 343-й ИИАП или 281-й ИИАП как написано в одном из списков в и-нете?


Ничего сказать не могу.




> Что такое в/ч 53990


Из Вашего списка следует, что это 871 иап в 1991-1992 гг. (до слияния с 582 иап - насчёт 1992 года могу ошибаться).

----------


## lindr

В источнике обнаружена неск. раз повторяющаяся опечатка вч 18806 вместо 13806, буду исправлять.




> Из Вашего списка следует, что это 871 иап в 1991-1992 гг. (до слияния с 582 иап - насчёт 1992 года могу ошибаться).


Вч располагалась в Смоленске, похоже это тот же 871-й, для 0390317526

в/ч40330	*в/ч13806*	в/ч59579	в/ч35517	в/ч13806
23.04.80	02.02.87	24.08.87	11.09.89	07.09.90
02.02.87	24.08.87	02.09.89	04.09.90	09.04.91

в/ч35517	в/ч53990	в/ч52029	в/ч44557
09.04.91	10.06.91	11.02.93	22.08.95
08.06.91	11.02.93	22.08.95




> Самолеты 33-го и 833-го ИАП дорабатывались в МЛД на АРЗ в/ч 42030 (нужен номер АРЗ).


73-й ГвИАП там же, доработка проходила и в 1986 и в 1987 (выделено жирным), 1988 пока под вопросом, а не закончилась в 1985 (по Бурдину)

P.S. несмотря на близкие номера МЛА и П иногда разделяет до 2 лет, типичная практика завода №30, похоже почти все МЛА и П выпущенные после 1981 шли для ПВО.

0390319050 - 07.03.80
0390619079 - 25.06.82
0390319102 - 07.03.80

диапазон 19051-19099 был заранее отведен для П и выкинут при присвоении номеров.

----------


## AndyK

> в/ч22623 - это все таки 343-й ИИАП или 281-й ИИАП как написано в одном из списков в и-нете?


281 ииап/иапиб Тоцкое
343 ииап - в/ч 17285
в/ч 13806 - 121 арз, Кубинка

----------


## Кацперский

> Вч располагалась в Смоленске


Ну тогда без вопросов.




> в/ч13806


А это какой АРЗ?




> дорабатывались в МЛД на АРЗ в/ч 42030


Располагался в Альтес-Лагере. Жаль, в списках частей ГСВГ он упущен.

Информация по 0390317526, я так понимаю, из формаляра. Он у Вас имеется?

----------


## AndyK

в/ч пп 42030 - 825 АРЗ Алтес-Лагер
Радо, 13806 - Кубинка (см выше)

----------


## lindr

> 281 ииап/иапиб Тоцкое
> 343 ииап - в/ч 17285
> в/ч 13806 - 121 арз, Кубинка


Кубинку я знаю, я не сразу понял, что 18806 опечатка и спросил, что это такое.
для МЛД в/ч 17285 упоминается и в/ч 22623, 22623 (281-й ИИСАП) много чаще, но вроде там (281) были только МиГ-27, загадка... :Confused: 




> Информация по 0390317526, я так понимаю, из формаляра. Он у Вас имеется?


В "списках" в текстовом виде.

----------


## AndyK

Ну значит были и МЛД в Тоцком
Рембаза в Альтесе, что интересно, вертолетной специализации. Не знал, что там дорабатывали в МЛД...

----------


## lindr

Я сейчас по форумам пошустрил, и раньше народ писал, что там (42030) в МЛД переделывали, но без конкретики, сколько, какие полки.

Еще упоминается пару раз 74-й ОУТАП, в/ч21349, вот самый загадочный борт:

в/ч21349	в/ч17285	в/ч22623	в/ч17285	в/ч22623	в/ч17285	в/ч13806
11.02.79	25.07.80	03.07.86	03.08.86	29.09.86	19.11.86	24.11.86
25.07.80	03.07.86	02.08.86	26.09.86	19.11.86	20.11.86	02.04.87

в/ч17285	в/ч13806	в/ч17285	в/ч40501	в/ч52029	в/ч44557	
02.04.87	18.10.88	03.05.89	25.12.89	25.01.93	25.06.95	
18.10.88	03.05.89	28.09.89	24.12.92	25.06.95		

Чуть с ума не сошел разбирая, вроде так

0390312556	МЛА/МЛД				23.12.78	СССР	12	74-й ОУТАП, 343-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 343-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 343-й ИИАП, 982-й ИАП, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС

----------


## AndyK

в/ч 52029 - Тамбов, по ходу база хранения и разделки АТ

----------


## lindr

Вот прикол, наудад ткнул в/ч36983 и нашел это: :Wink: 

Про надання дозволу компанії "Укрспецекспорт" на... | від 01.07.1998 № 482-р

Країна-власник |   Тип літака  |   Заводський  |      Дата     |
|літака (двигуна)|   (двигуна)   |      номер    | надходження в |
|                |               |               |     ремонт    |
|----------------------------------------------------------------|
|        117 Авіаремонтний завод, м. Львів ( в\ч 36983 )         |
|----------------------------------------------------------------|
|Ефіопія         |МІГ-23БН       |0393215607     |13.07.90       |
|----------------+---------------+---------------+---------------|
|Ефіопія         |МІГ-23БН       |0393215608     |13.07.90       |
|----------------+---------------+---------------+---------------|
|Ефіопія         |МІГ-23БН       |0393215609     |13.07.90       |
|----------------+---------------+---------------+---------------|
|Ефіопія         |МІГ-23УБ       |Б1038002       |13.07.90       |

 Двигуни від літаків                      |
|----------------------------------------------------------------|
|Ефіопія         |Р29Б-300       |262582300110   |13.07.90       |
|----------------+---------------+---------------+---------------|
|Ефіопія         |Р29Б-300       |262582300150   |13.07.90       |
|----------------+---------------+---------------+---------------|
|Ефіопія         |Р29Б-300       |262583700134   |13.07.90       |
|----------------+---------------+---------------+---------------|
|Ефіопія         |Р27Ф2МЗ        |710471839031   |13.07.90       |

Google рулит! там еще 21бисы

----------


## lindr

Добавил в реестр всю информацию по Липецку и откорректировал часть ранних записей, правок было много и прошу указывать на возможные ошибки.

возникли вопрос по идентификации этих машин (см. список ниже), нужны любые фотоснимки этих машин или любые данные по ним, споттерами они были записаны как МЛД, однако нет сомнения, что эти самолеты были выпущены в варианте 23-14, так как:

- диапазон серийников указывает на МиГ-23П
- дата производства разниться на несколько лет, 23-12А с таким номером были бы выпущены на 1-2 года раньше
- 805-й АРЗ из 23-х, ремонтировал только МиГ-23П 

Поэтому термин МЛД к ним неприменим, скорее всего мы имеем дело с изделием 23-16 (МиГ-23ПД), единственный 100% подтвержденный экземпляр которого

0390617993	П/ПД				27.02.81	СССР		683-й ИАП, доработан до 23-16 24.10.83 на зав. №30

список бортов:

0390317099	П/ПД				1979	СССР	23	805-й АРЗ Украина, Днепропетровск 96г
0390317630	П/ПД				1980	СССР	37	805-й АРЗ Украина, Днепропетровск 96г
0390317869	П/ПД				1980	СССР	85	805-й АРЗ Украина, Днепропетровск 96г
0390318690	П/ПД				1980	СССР	71	805-й АРЗ Украина, Днепропетровск 96г

----------


## lindr

Сириец попался  :Smile: 

Решение от 26 мая 2010 года № А32-6133/2010 Краснодарская таможня, г.Краснодар ОАО «275 Авиационный ремонтный завод», г.Краснодар 
ГТД № 10309130/280909/0001161 для вывоза из РФ в Сирийскую Арабскую республику по авианакладной № 410-00020451 от 28.09.2009 года товара: один самолет МИГ-23 МЛД, заводской №0390324518 

МЛА, доработанный до МЛАЭ-2

0390324518	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2				1982	Сирия	27??	275-й АРЗ

----------


## lindr

Выяснились некоторые подробности о ремонте самолетов 23-22Б на 275-м АРЗ, в сентябре-октябре 2009 4 машины из числа отремонтированных отправились в Сирию, к сожалению известен только один номер (см.выше) а 4 других прибыли в начале октября на ремонт. Таким образом число подтвержденных  23-22Б Сирии составляет 9 машин. При пересылке самолеты декларировались как САМОЛЕТ С МАССОЙ ПУСТОГО СНАРЯЖЕННОГО АППАРАТА 10150 КГ, если кому попадались такие записи сообщите мне пожалуйста.

----------


## Mister Z

Если МиГ-23МЛ (МЛД) зав. №0390317516 имеет номер комплекта агрегатов 13330, а МиГ-23МЛ (МЛД) зав. №0390317539 - номер комплекта агрегатов 13430, то получается так:

039 03 17514	шшшшш133 29?
039 03 17516	шшшшш133 30
039 03 17517	шшшшш134 16
039 03 17518	шшшшш134 17
039 03 17519	шшшшш134 18
039 03 17520	шшшшш134 19
039 03 17521	шшшшш134 20
039 03 17522	шшшшш134 21
039 03 17523	шшшшш134 22
039 03 17524	шшшшш134 23
039 03 17525	шшшшш134 24
039 03 17526	шшшшш134 25
039 03 17527	шшшшш134 26
039 03 17528	шшшшш134 27
039 03 17529	шшшшш134 28
039 03 17530	шшшшш134 29
039 03 17539	шшшшш134 30

----------


## lindr

А у вас есть сведения о бортах 0390317517,18,20,21,27? если нет, тогда все это извините ерунда, реально между 16 и 22 должен быть один, максимум 2 борта, а между 17530 и 17539 от трех до четырех.

----------


## BAE

> список бортов:
> 
> 0390317099	П/ПД				1979	СССР	23	805-й АРЗ Украина, Днепропетровск 96г
> 0390317630	П/ПД				1980	СССР	37	805-й АРЗ Украина, Днепропетровск 96г
> 0390317869	П/ПД				1980	СССР	85	805-й АРЗ Украина, Днепропетровск 96г
> 0390318690	П/ПД				1980	СССР	71	805-й АРЗ Украина, Днепропетровск 96г


Дата 96-й год вызывает сомнение. 805 АРЗ прекратил свое существование, и как воинская часть, и как авиаремонтное предприятие, в 1994-м.
Вот, нашел в своем архиве пару фотографий с номерами бортов, проходивших там ремонт (действительно, *только МиГ-23П*):

----------


## lindr

> Дата 96-й год вызывает сомнение. 805 АРЗ прекратил свое существование, и как воинская часть, и как авиаремонтное предприятие, в 1994-м.
> Вот, нашел в своем архиве пару фотографий с номерами бортов, проходивших там ремонт (действительно, *только МиГ-23П*):


Спасибо за фото, думаю в 1996 западные споттеры фотографировали некую стоянку. Возможно часть бортов осталось там (или где-то поблизости) и после закрытия АРЗ.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hello,

Iraqi MiG-23 c/n 21055

See http://www.flickr.com/photos/illogic...7594390046754/

MiG-23MF or MiG-23ML?????


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

По номеру это МФ, 

20500-20560 МиГ-23МЛА
20560-20600 МиГ-29 9-12
20800-20900 МиГ-23МЛА
21000-21100 МиГ-23МФ
21100-21110 МиГ-29 9-13
21120-21125 МиГ-23БН

МиГ-23МЛ (МЛА) поставлясь в Ирак с 1983года и могли иметь номера в диапазонах

24876-24900 
25050-25075 
25300-25384

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> - диапазон серийников указывает на МиГ-23П
> - дата производства разниться на несколько лет, 23-12А с таким номером были бы выпущены на 1-2 года раньше
> - 805-й АРЗ из 23-х, ремонтировал только МиГ-23П 
> 
> Поэтому термин МЛД к ним неприменим, скорее всего мы имеем дело с изделием 23-16 (МиГ-23ПД), единственный 100% подтвержденный экземпляр которого
> 
> 0390617993	П/ПД				27.02.81	СССР		683-й ИАП, доработан до 23-16 24.10.83 на зав. №30
> 
> список бортов:
> ...


Dnepropetrovsk-Voloskoye AB sep96, stored:
17099  23 rd	0615
17630  37 rd	0714 or 0715
17869  85 bl	1008
18690  71 rd	1518 or 1519


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

Большое спасибо за заводские! 

Есть ли у Вас фотографии этих самолетов?




> 17099 23 rd 0615


Тогда это МиГ-23П 0390617099, изделие 06 имел номера в серии **01-**15 у изделия 03 (Миг-23МЛ,МЛА) были **16-**30 и большие номера серий (больше 60)




> 17630 37 rd 0714 or 0715


То же, это МиГ-23П 0390617630 номера в серии **01-**15 




> 17869 85 bl 1008


МиГ-23П 0390617869 номера в серии **01-**15 




> 18690 71 rd 1518 or 1519


90% вероятности это МиГ-23П 0390618690

Здесь не совсем ясно: 15 серия это МиГ-23П, у МиГ-23МЛ(МЛА) этого периода были 135-137 серии, но номер самолета такой же как у изделия МЛ(МЛА), возможно у МИГ-23П были длинные серии (более 15 самолетов, например 25) или номер следует читать как *1515*

----------


## lindr

Нашел интересную информацию на bmpd - Деятельность краснодарского ОАО "275-й авиаремонтный завод"




> Постоянно ремонтирует на 275-м АРЗ свои самолеты Сирия. К примеру, за последние пять лет были отремонтированы три партии сирийских машин -  в 2006 году три МиГ-23УБ, в 2007-2008 годах - 10 МиГ-23МЛД, и в 2011 году - еще три МиГ-23МЛД (бортовые номера "548", "526", "546")



Во первых почему-то молчат про 2009 год когда 4 самолета отправленные на ремонт в 2008 ушли обратно и пришли 4 новых.

Второе 548.. итд это не бортовые а часть серийника, бортовые у Сирийских 23-22Б всегда были 2751-2799, диапазон заводских 0390324500-0390324550

То есть в 2011 году отремонтировали

0390324526	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	278?	275-й АРЗ
0390324546	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	279?	275-й АРЗ
0390324548	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	279?	275-й АРЗ

0390324548 это возможно 2799, последний самолет из партии 23-12А 1982 года, которые затем переделали в 23-22Б

в 2009 как я писал ранее

0390324518	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	278?	275-й АРЗ

P.S. Обновил реестр на первой странице Реестр МиГ-23 - создадим вместе

----------


## lindr

добавлено

0390310155	МЛ	№30			1977	СССР	34	101?? Пермь

039021365?	М	№30			1978	СССР		11501
039021365?	М	№30			1978	СССР		11502
039021365?	М	№30			1978	СССР		11503
039021365?	М	№30			1978	СССР		11504
039021365?	М	№30			1978	СССР		11505
03902136??	М	№30			1978	СССР		11506
039021366?	М	№30			1978	СССР		11507
0390213663	М	№30			1978	СССР	05	11508 Казахстан, Астана
0390213664	М	№30			1978	СССР		11509

убрано 

0390203663	М	№30			1976	СССР	05	Казахстан, Астана

----------


## Mister Z

> Вот несколько интересных снимков
> [...]
> - пятый снимок МиГ-23МС, описан как Египетский, но это не так, он Ливийский бн 617, дело в том, что в 1972-77 года Ливия и Египет образовывали федерацию. Указанный номер не может быть египетским, а по опознавательным знакам  отличий нет.


- во-первых, ливийского МиГ-23МС с бортовым номером 617 *не существовало*. Если внимательно посмотреть на упомянутый снимок, станет ясно, что он зеркально перевёрнут - резервный ПВД возле кабины находится слева, а должен быть справа.  :Wink:  Стало быть, бортовой номер тоже "отзеркален" - и, отразив его зеркально, чтобы стало как положено, получим не борт 617, а борт *712*!

Во-вторых, как это "нет отличий"? Конечно, в "пан-арабских" обознавательных знаках (ха-ха, "оговорочка по Фрейду"  :Biggrin: ) легко запутаться, но тут у флажка на киле посередине белой полосы видно тёмное пятно, напоминающее египетского "орла", тогда как на ливийских ОЗ "пан-арабского" образца (до 1977 г.) на белой полосе флажка нет *вообще ничего* - ни звёздочек, ни орла.

----------


## lindr

Ну насколько я помню Ливия и Египет в 1972-77 образовывали федерацию с *одинаковым флагом и гербом*  и общими ВВС, Египетско-ливийскими а не панарабскими, вроде даже базировались друг у друга, так что тут есть неоднозначность,  а вот насчет зеркального снимка - это *аргумент*. Большое Вам спасибо за внимательность.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

The picture of MiG-23MS 702 was published in Flight International, 5 june 1976.
According to my information, this is a Libyan MiG-23MS.

Egypt MiG-23MS aircraft had serials in the 95xx range and roundels on the intake.
Known Egypt MiG-23MS serials are 9501 (c/n 024004215) and 9505 (see pictures).


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

Место съемки Мерса-матрух? (Mersa Matruh)

----------


## lindr

Удалось продвинутся в деле Сирийских 23-22Б, нашел несколко фото с 275-го АРЗ, как я и предполагал последние 3 цифры бортового нанесены поверх сирийского бн. Если вас есть *любая* информация о МиГ-23 на 275-м АРЗ, пожалуйста свяжитесь со мной. Любая деталь которая кажется незначительной, может оказаться важной. Вот обновленный список.

039032450?	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	2755	275-й АРЗ 200?
03903245??	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия		275-й АРЗ 2009
03903245??	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия		275-й АРЗ 2009
03903245??	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия		275-й АРЗ 2009
0390324518	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	278?	275-й АРЗ 2009
0390324522	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	2786	угнан 11.10.89г в Израиль
0390324526	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	278?	275-й АРЗ 2011
0390324546	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	2796	275-й АРЗ 2011
0390324547	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	2797	275-й АРЗ 2011
0390324548	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	2798	275-й АРЗ 2011
0390324549(50?)	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	2799	275-й АРЗ 200?

----------


## BAE

Две фотографии МиГ-23П, БН 71, о котором речь шла чуть выше.
Принадлежность на момент съемки - 805 АРЗ (Днепропетровск).
Время и место съемки: июнь 1993 года, 50-летие соседнего 933ИАП (Днепропетровск), площадка ТЭЧ полка.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Удалось продвинутся в деле Сирийских 23-22Б, нашел несколко *фото* с 275-го АРЗ, как я и предполагал последние 3 цифры бортового нанесены поверх сирийского бн. Если вас есть *любая* информация о МиГ-23 на 275-м АРЗ, пожалуйста свяжитесь со мной. Любая деталь которая кажется незначительной, может оказаться важной. Вот обновленный список.


Nice catch!!

Could you upload some of these photo's?


Regards,
Jeroen

----------


## lindr

Фото есть в галерее пользователя Инженер-механик я не стал постить фото, так, как на них много лиц сотрудников, часть постов этого пользователя, например о в/ч 28004 от 19.10.12 закрыта для публичного просмотра.

Вам нужно связаться с oleg1948 для разрешения использования его фотографий с 275-го АРЗ.

----------


## lindr

Добавлено

19002016	УБ	№39			1981	СССР		43?? Украина, Индия
29025256	УБ	№39			1982	СССР		52?? Украина, Индия
49060027	УБ	№39			1984	СССР		61?? Украина, Индия
49065301	УБ	№39			1984	СССР		62?? 129-й АПИБ, Украина, Индия
49065305	УБ	№39			1984	СССР		62?? Украина, Индия
49070433	УБ	№39			1984	СССР		63?? Украина, Индия

----------


## Igor_k

Что бы это значило?
Mikoyan MiG-23MF - Vietnam Peoples&#39; Air Force - Thirdwire: Strike Fighters 2 Series - Sci-Fi/Anime/What If Forum - CombatACE

----------


## lindr

Spinners увлекается альтернативной историей и специализируется на изготовлении самолетов What if....

Я например МиГ-23А и МиГ-23К сделал для SF1/SF2 и что?  :Wink:

----------


## Igor_k

Ну,Вы меня успокоили.Я уж испугался -как это я такое пропустил
Кстати,а конструкцию Вы усиливали?Где-то на цусимском форуме писали,что в реале с прочностью конструкции были проблемы

----------


## lindr

В смысле корабельных? Не помню вроде что-то Летной модели ковырял, трудно сделать в этом симуляторе модель садящуюся на палубу. Есть тонкие моменты, которых нет в документации.

----------


## lindr

> Добавлено
> 
> 19002016	УБ	№39			1981	СССР		43?? Украина, Индия
> 29025256	УБ	№39			1982	СССР		52?? Украина, Индия
> 49060027	УБ	№39			1984	СССР		61?? Украина, Индия
> 49065301	УБ	№39			1984	СССР		62?? 129-й АПИБ, Украина, Индия
> 49065305	УБ	№39			1984	СССР		62?? Украина, Индия
> 49070433	УБ	№39			1984	СССР		63?? Украина, Индия


Похоже потом самолеты получили бортовые какие-то из этих (список еще надо уточнять)

	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3458	22sq
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3468	22sq
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3469	22sq
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3470	ЧАРЗ
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3471	22sq
	УБ	№39				Индия	MS3472	32wg

Нашел информацию о поставке 6 МиГ-23МЛД в окт-ноябре 1998, вроде по кол-ву совпадает с ранними публикациями, зав номеров пока не нашел, самолеты пришли с Кубинки (121-й АРЗ?)

----------


## lindr

> Nice catch!! Could you upload some of these photo's? Regards,Jeroen


....



> Вам нужно связаться с oleg1948 для разрешения использования его фотографий с 275-го АРЗ.


27.11.12 их опубликовали на Luftwaffe A.S надеюсь у людей на снимках не будет проблем.

----------


## Mig

Коллеги,

все забываю написать, что в 1985-1986 годах  летчики 234 гиап, Кубинка, и 32 гиап, Шаталово, перегнали в общей сложности 40 "собранных со всего Союза",  - слова ветерана 234 гиап, и отремонтированных на 121 АРЗ МиГ-23МЛ. Эти самолеты были окрашены серебрянкой и уже на АРЗ были нанесены ОЗ КНДР. МиГ-23МЛ гнали из Кубинки  прямо на корейский аэродром Пукчхан. Другой инфо, в т.ч. по номерам самолетов не имею :Frown:

----------


## BETEPAH

Кадры из фильма "Гарантирую жизнь"


Вроде читается 0611
В реестре есть:



> 229000611 С №30 1969 СССР 611 СТ11 Уч. пособие


Это он?
Расшифруйте пожалуйста:



> 611 СТ11

----------


## FLOGGER

611СТ11 - это 6110611

----------


## BETEPAH

611 СТ11 это не заводской
Это по идее относится к колонкам:
| Эксплуатант | БН | Часть |
Можете расшифровать?

----------


## lindr

СТ11 Заводской, относится к разделу *примечания*




> 611СТ11 - это 6110611


нет у меня он записан как бортовой "611" заводской СТ11 он же 22900*0611*

напишу бн 01.

P.S.поменял шапку, так будет правильно.

Зав номер | Модификация | Завод | Дата выпуска | Эксплуатант | БН | Второй Зав.Номер |Часть |Примечания

----------


## Mister Z

> нет у меня он записан как бортовой "611" заводской СТ11 он же 22900*0611*


Давно хотел спросить: откуда вообще взялись все эти буквенно-цифровые комбинации в реестре? Я понимаю, если бы речь шла о МиГ-21 или МиГ-25, но на *МиГ-23*-то откуда?  :Confused:  На тех МиГ-23С, МиГ-23 "без буквы" и МиГ-23М/МС с заводскими номерами по "нормальной" системе, которые я видел живьём или на фото, заводские номера всегда писались *только цифрами*, безо всяких букв; например, на ходынском экземпляре борт. №25 заводской номер (краткий) был проставлен как 0615, а вовсе не СТ15. Логично, если серия в реальном номере зашифрована и здесь даётся расшифровка; но если она в реальном номере не шифровалась, зачем её здесь *за*шифровывать?

И потом, буквенное шифрование номера серии с помощью кодового слова "самолётчик" применялось на горьковском заводе №21 (который МиГ-23 не выпускал), но не на московском заводе №30.  :Wink:

----------


## lindr

> Давно хотел спросить: откуда вообще взялись все эти буквенно-цифровые комбинации в реестре?


Из документации, САМОЛЕТЫ 2 И 2М ,Руководство по технической эксплуатации № ГК-358, Кн.II ,Част 2.djvu почитайте например, она есть в сети Самолет МиГ-23 90% номеров в книге такие.

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен, добавлены номера МиГ-23М взятые из Книги Наземное оборудование для изд. 2 и 2М, несколько номеров МЛД

0390315438	МЛА/МЛД	№30			06.06.79	СССР	52	9-й ИАП
0390315506	МЛА/МЛД	№30			06.10.79	СССР	046	9-й ИАП
0390323429	МЛА/МЛД	№30			01.12.81	СССР	045	9-й ИАП
0390323737	МЛА/МЛД	№30			01.01.82	СССР	100	166?? 9-й ИАП

Украинские УБ

2900911	УБ	№39			1972	СССР	91	в/ч 48236 Украина
2900914	УБ	№39			1972	СССР	94	в/ч 48236 Украина
2901205	УБ	№39			1972	СССР	96	в/ч 48236 Украина
19002005	УБ	№39			1982	СССР	97	43?? в/ч 48236 Украина
29030215	УБ	№39			1982	СССР	90	54?? в/ч 48236 Украина
29030221	УБ	№39			1982	СССР	91	54?? в/ч 48236 Украина

Удалось найти зав.номера двух из шести поставленных в Анголу  МиГ-23МЛД, пришли на ремонт в Украину в 2008

Двигун Р35-300,зав.номер: 710771709009А, рік випуску 1987,максимальною 
тягою 127,46кН, був встановлений на літак МіГ-23МЛД зав. номер:0390319642

Двигун Р35-300,зав.номер: 710771409049А,рік випуску 1984, максимальною 
тягою 127,46кН,був встановлений на літак МіГ-23МЛД зав. номер:0390317321

----------


## lindr

Потрудился еще и теперь известно больше машин.

0390317321	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1979	СССР		Ангола
0390319642	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		709-й УАП, Ангола
0390320768	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР		Ангола
0390322439	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР		709-й УАП Ангола
0390323040	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР		Ангола

по фотографиям из Украины которые датированные этим периодом известны бортовые:

	МЛА/МЛД	№30				Ангола	C-470	
	МЛА/МЛД	№30				Ангола	C-471	
	МЛА/МЛД	№30				Ангола	C-474	

Интересно другое: писалось о поставке 18 МЛД в Анголу 12 машин в 1997 и 6 машин в 1998, никаких доказательств поставки 1997 я не нашел, однако поставка 1998 подтверждена документами, машины шли через 121-й АРЗ, при этом по публикациям один МЛД разбился в 2005.

Приветствуется любая помощь.

----------


## Migarius

> Из документации, САМОЛЕТЫ 2 И 2М ,Руководство по технической эксплуатации № ГК-358, Кн.II ,Част 2.djvu почитайте например, она есть в сети Самолет МиГ-23 90% номеров в книге такие.


В этом вопросе не всегда надо ориентироваться на документацию, особенно выпущенную уже после перехода на шифрование серийных номеров (документ, ссылку на который Вы дали, издан в 1978 году). В подобных случаях лучше всё же иметь подтверждение буквенно-цифровых номеров на реальных самолётах. В противном случае Вам придётся в своих реестрах переименовывать и все МиГ-21, выпущенные до перехода на систему шифрования САМОЛЕТЧИК, начиная с МиГ-21Ф и МиГ-21У. :Smile:

----------


## lindr

Уважаемый Мигариус, как видно из моего реестра я указываю оба номера, эта информация нужна для тех, кто плохо разбирается в нюансах номеров, (а таких среди интересующихся реестрами довольно много), такому человеку может встретится буквенно-цифровых номер и он не поймет взаимосвязи.

Будут возникать ошибки, недопонимания и.т.д. Тем более в источниках они встречаются часто.

А был ли он нанесен на самолете, мне как-то все равно.

P.S. Спасибо за выписку, я не отказался бы почитать весь документ  :Smile:

----------


## Migarius

> Уважаемый Мигариус, как видно из моего реестра я указываю оба номера, эта информация нужна для тех, кто плохо разбирается в нюансах номеров, (а таких среди интересующихся реестрами довольно много), такому человеку может встретится буквенно-цифровых номер и он не поймет взаимосвязи.
> 
> Будут возникать ошибки, недопонимания и.т.д. Тем более в источниках они встречаются часто.
> 
> А был ли он нанесен на самолете, мне как-то все равно.


В таком случае можете смело дописывать буквенно-цифровые номера у всех без исключения МиГ-21 всех трёх авиазаводов: №21, №30 и №31, которые были выпущены до начала шифрования серийников. Но думаю такой подход не совсем корректен и будет наоборот вызывать путаницу именно у тех кто в этом плохо разбирается, так как по сути "переименование" номеров произошло задним числом и исключительно для использования в техдокументации.

----------


## lindr

> В таком случае можете смело дописывать буквенно-цифровые номера у всех без исключения МиГ-21 всех трёх авиазаводов: №21, №30 и №31, которые были выпущены до начала шифрования серийников.


А зачем? Тут как раз все наоборот, если вы заметили номера дописаны не у всех а в основном у тех которые встречаются в документах.




> по сути "переименование" номеров произошло задним числом и исключительно для использования в техдокументации


Признаюсь честно, так удобнее работать с источниками, мне трудно все все время переводить из системы в систему ,а так таблица пересчета всегда под рукой. У меня есть документы где по 10 разных кодов на странице, каждый раз пересчитывать нет никакого желания.

----------


## Migarius

> А зачем? Тут как раз все наоборот, если вы заметили номера дописаны не у всех а в основном у тех которые встречаются в документах.


Это то я как раз заметил. Но вот беда, столбец, в котором указаны буквенно-цифровые номера подписан не как "Номера встречающиеся в техдокументации", а как "Второй Зав.Номер". В первом случае вопросы отпали бы сами собой. Во втором случае наоборот возникает вопрос за вопросом. А вот внутренние заводские номера машин, после того как ММЗ "Знамя Труда" перешло на новую систему нумерации (внешнезаводские и внутризаводские), тут вполне на своём месте.

----------


## lindr

> "Номера встречающиеся в техдокументации"


Немного громоздко, хорошо я подумаю на формулировкой.

В дальнейшем возможно я внесу доп. изменения в оформление, например МЛД пойдет отдельной строкой с момента модернизации, при продаже или переводе самолета будет перевод строки и.т.д.

----------


## lindr

Убрано: 0391204135	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	4135	потерян 2011

Новые записи:

0393214135	БН	№30				Ливия	4135	1124sq ПНС штанга дозаправки.

8902813	УБ	№39			15.09.78	СССР	81	9-й ИАП
8902815	УБ	№39			1978	СССР	82	9-й ИАП
9903311	УБ	№39			19.07.79	СССР	64	9-й ИАП
9903312	УБ	№39			26.06.79	СССР	61	9-й ИАП
9903314	УБ	№39			26.06.79	СССР	66	9-й ИАП

29027510	УБ	№39			30.08.82	СССР	84	53?? 9-й ИАП

0390320768	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР		Ангола

Добавлена информация:

0390317321	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1979	СССР		Ангола
0390319642	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		709-й УАП, Ангола
0390322439	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР		709-й УАП Ангола
0390323040	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР		Ангола

----------


## Mig

А номер этого не известен?  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

Взято со странички в FB: A szovjet repülőtér titkai / Secrets of the Soviet airbase / Музей ВВС ЮГВ | Facebook

----------


## mig1003

to Mig - Czech air force ,town České Budějovice ,plane MiG-23ML 4644,name of the girl - I do not know :Frown:

----------


## mig1003

More MiG-23ML Czech air force 4644
ModelForum &bull; Zobrazit téma - MiG-23ML Šedý tygr

----------


## Mig

> to Mig - Czech air force ,town České Budějovice ,plane MiG-23ML 4644,name of the girl - I do not know


Thank's a lot! Nice girl, nice plane! :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> А номер этого не известен?


Думаю, не меньше третьего! :Smile:

----------


## mig1003

ETO  мне не пришло в голову - Я еще новичок  :Tongue:

----------


## RA3DCS

Lindr зачем в Вашем Реестре в каждой строке стоит № 30?
Разве у нас МиГ-23 на других заводах выпускали (кроме спарок разумеется)?

----------


## lindr

> Разве у нас МиГ-23 на других заводах выпускали (кроме спарок разумеется)?


Вот поэтому и стоит.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот поэтому и стоит.


Абсолютно  бесполезная и излишняя информация!

----------


## Кацперский

Саша, ты помнишь, как один товарищ стал тебя упрекать в том, что ты зря занялся обсуждением формы формуляра. И теперь ты начинаешь? У lindr, насколько я понимаю, информация в EXCEL, есть графа "Завод-изготовитель", и что - он её должен оставлять пустой, потому, что "всем оно известно"? Напомню, ты ещё пару лет назад не знал что такое прибор ДА-200 и для чего он служит. Не все всё знают.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Напомню, ты ещё пару лет назад не знал что такое прибор ДА-200 и для чего он служит. Не все всё знают.


Про ДА-200 я узнал несколко раньше! 
Все я молчу!!!!!

----------


## lindr

Виставочний експонат вiйськовоïï технiки лiтак МiГ-23МЛД, N-0390317527 у розiбр. виглядi, у складi: фюзеляж-1шт.;хвостовачастина-1шт.;праве крило-1шт;лiве крило-1шт;стабiлiзатор правий-1шт;стабiлiзаторлiвий-1шт;3 вант.мiсця;виробництво Росiя

ЗАТ "Авiабалтика" м.Каунас, вул.Вiльняус,86а,4301

Кармелава Литва

дата 29.10.2001

----------


## AndyM

> Виставочний експонат вiйськовоïï технiки лiтак МiГ-23МЛД, N-0390317527 у розiбр. виглядi, у складi: фюзеляж-1шт.;хвостовачастина-1шт.;праве крило-1шт;лiве крило-1шт;стабiлiзатор правий-1шт;стабiлiзаторлiвий-1шт;3 вант.мiсця;виробництво Росiя
> 
> ЗАТ "Авiабалтика" м.Каунас, вул.Вiльняус,86а,4301
> 
> Кармелава Литва
> 
> дата 29.10.2001


Photo Ukraine - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23

----------


## lindr

Добавлено

0393209119	БН	№30				Ливия	9119	594? ПНС

Изменения

2960326117	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1984	Ливия	6117	sq1023 *ПНС*
2960326452	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1985	Ливия	6452	sq1023 *ПНС*
2960326461	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1985	Ливия	6461	sq1023 *ПНС авария 30.11.12*

Б1038021	УБ	№39			*14.08.80*	Ливия	8021	117-й АРЗ Украина, Львов *ПНС*

Долгожданное видео Пяти МиГ-23МФ, отремонтированных на ЧАРЗ виден

0390224052	МФ	№30			1982	Ливия	4052	1420? ЧАРЗ

еще 2 вероятно 

0390220200	МФ	№30				Ливия	0200	ПНС
0390220206	МФ	№30				Ливия	0206	

Пожалуйста, если у вас есть *любая* информация о ремонте МиГ-23МФ на ЧАРЗ, поделитесь пожалуйста!

http://www.facebook.com/video/embed?...rameborder="0"

----------


## lindr

Добавлено:

Б1037927	УБ	№39			1979	Ливия	7927	ПНС
Б1038008	УБ	№39			1980	Ливия	8008	ПНС	

0393208363	БН	№30			1976	Ливия	8363	564?
0393215789	БН	№30				Ливия	5789	79?? 1124sq
0393216992	БН	№30				Ливия	6992	1124sq

0391208938	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	8938	1050sq

0390221478	МФ	№30			1982	Ливия	1478	
0390221834	МФ	№30			1982	Ливия	1834

----------


## lindr

У меня накопился архив фото разных ливийских машин с facebook есть неплохие фото деталировок и интерьеров, пишите в личку.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,




> Потрудился еще и теперь известно больше машин.
> 
> 0390317321	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1979	СССР		Ангола
> 0390319642	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		709-й УАП, Ангола
> 0390320768	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР		Ангола
> 0390322439	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР		709-й УАП Ангола
> 0390323040	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР		Ангола
> 
> по фотографиям из Украины которые датированные этим периодом известны бортовые:
> ...


MiG-23MLD c/n 0390317321 has s/n C-470.




Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

МиГ-23МС 

0391206907	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	06907	1050sq ПНС

Установлен в качестве памятника в Бенгази март 2013

----------


## Алексей Коваль

А вот этот факт уже нашёл отражение в реестре?
3-й прототип МиГ-23Б (вроде бы) в Борисоглебске.
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## lindr

32-24/3 ММЗ Зенит СССР 323 Прототип, "Прожектор" - пока только так

----------


## lindr

И еще один ливийский МС занял место на постаменте, этот в худшей сохранности, без шасси и с разбитой кабиной

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,




> И еще один ливийский МС занял место на постаменте, этот в худшей сохранности, без шасси и с разбитой кабиной


Serial 9099 (see picture)


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## Fencer

Вот фото МиГ-23МЛД б/н 30 белый в мини-музее ПВО на территории бывшего штаба корпуса ПВО в городе Комсомольск-на-Амуре (в ходе нынешних реформ в вооруженных силах я не знаю как теперь называется,если кто подскажет,то буду очень признателен).На первом фото МиГ-23МЛД на первоначальном месте (бортового номера не видно),а на последующих фото он стоит на новом месте (видно что перекрасили и нанесли бортовой номер,так что родной ли это бортовой номер - неизвестно).Эмблема на первом фото характерна для 301 иап 11 ОА ПВО (10-й участок,Хабаровск).Кто знает его заводской номер?

----------


## remak

Ищу знатоков кабины МиГ-23. Кто может сказать что это за прибор и немного описания к нему.

----------


## Евгений

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация миг-23 уб зав. номер. 25032 Подмосковье.

----------


## RA3DCS

> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация миг-23 уб зав. номер. 25032 Подмосковье.


Автор фото указал другой номер 32052

----------


## lindr

Готовлю обновление базы. (около 20 изменений и дополнений)

на scramble появилась информация о прямых заводских номерах Ливийских 23-22Б, однако ввиду малого размера ячейки таблицы потерялась последняя цифра, помогите ее узнать, пожалуйста

2960326117/1812?, 2960326118/1812?, 2960326461/1832?, 2960326474/1841?

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Памятник Миг-23 в бывшем авиагарнизоне Кремово. Могут ли иметь ли отношение к серийнику найденные номера 2008, 2108, 2106? В нишах шасси, к сожалению, никаких табличек не найдено


Все же 2108. 

ПС. За год стал выглядеть еще хуже.

----------


## lindr

Зав номер 022002108 почти 100%, то что написано краской внутри вполне достаточно.

С Праздником всех!

----------


## lindr

Засветился еще один МиГ-23УБ Ливии, ОЧФ отправили в ремонт в 2007. Бортовой видимо 8427.

ЧАСТИ ЛЕТАТЕЛЬНЫХ АППАРАТОВ: ОТКИДНАЯ ЧАСТЬ ФОНАРЯ 2.51.0252.0100.00 - 1ШТ.(СЕР.№ *Б1038427*); ДЛЯ ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ ГАРАНТИЙНОГО РЕМОНТА

----------


## lindr

Изменения и дополнения реестра:

022002108	М	№30			1972	СССР	35	МА08 Кремово
124004713	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	713	потом 4713 1050sq ЛЧ13

0391202145	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	2145	1050sq?
0390203422	М	№30			04.75	СССР	02	23-я ВА, ИВВАИУ
0390206759	М	№30			1976	СССР	21	8306? Ходынка
0391207101	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	7101	Зимбабве
0391208702	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	702	
0391209055	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	09055	1050sq Судан
039021361?	М	№30			1978	СССР	29	11308 Украина, Сумы
0390313624	М	№30			1979	СССР	34	11401 Украина, Чугуев
0390222162	МФ	№30			1982	Ливия	2162	ЧАРЗ

	МС	№30				Сирия	1609	

0390312254	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1978	СССР	54	120-й ИАП потерян 08.11.88
0390312596	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1979	СССР	02	115?? Украина, Чугуев
0390312600	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1979	СССР	47	11522 Украина, 562-й АРЗ
0390312652	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1979	СССР		11524 доработанная кисл. система
0390312653	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1979	СССР		11525 доработанная кисл. Система при изгот.
0390312654	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1979	СССР	84	11526 Украина, Чугуев
0390312697	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1979	СССР	53	11630 Украина, Чугуев
0390315508	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1979	СССР	10	12716 Украина 562-й АРЗ
0390315510	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1979	СССР	25	1271? Украина, Белая церковь
0390617069	П	№30			1979	СССР	51	0504 Немчиновка
0390317321	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1979	СССР		Ангола С-470
0390317???	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1979	СССР	12	13126 Украина, Чугуев
0390319250	МЛА/МЛД	№30			03.80	СССР	26	Украина, Чугуев
0390319314	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР	30	14121? Украина, Чугуев бн 36
0390319315	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14122? Украина, Чугуев
0390319???	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР	25	14526 Украина, Кременчуг
0390319618	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР	24	Украина, Белая церковь
0390319999	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		15016 МиГ ОКБ
0390320515	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР	41	Украина, Чугуев
0390320540	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР	29	1551? 655-й ИАП
0390320548	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР	53	15519 Кубинка
0390320549	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР	35	15520 655-й ИАП РВВАИУ, Хельсинки, Тампере
0390320550	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР	10	15521 Украина, Чугуев
0390320551	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР	09	15522 Украина, Чугуев
0390320774	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР	44	15529 Украина, 562-й АРЗ
0390320845	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1981	СССР	02	Астрахань
0390324514?	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	278?	фото
0390324841	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1983	СССР	33	17230 Украина, 562-й АРЗ
0390324842	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1983	СССР	51	17229 Украина, 562-й АРЗ
2960325365	МЛАЭ	№30				СССР	19	17923 14 прототип?
2960326117	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1984	Ливия	6117	1812? sq1023 ПНС
2960326118	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1984	Ливия	6118	1812? sq1023
2960326133	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1984	Ливия	133	sq1023
2960326461	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1985	Ливия	6461	1832? sq1023 ПНС авария 30.11.12
2960326474	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1985	Ливия	6474	1841? sq1023

324004419?	БН	№30				Египет		США 19	
324004422?	БН	№30				Египет		США 22 потерян 28.08.87

Б1037916	УБ	№39			1979	Ливия	7916	
19002816	УБ	№39			1981	СССР	94	44?? 536-й АРЗ Украина, Чугуев бн 84
29032052	УБ	№39			1982	СССР	67	55??
39043555	УБ	№39			20.09.83	СССР	63	59?? 9-й ИАП
39043572	УБ	№39			14.10.83	СССР	70	59?? 9-й ИАП
49060040	УБ	№39			1984	СССР	98	61?? Украина, Чугуев
Б1038427	УБ	№39			1984	Ливия	8427	

Удалено из реестра:

0391202162	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	2162	
0391204052	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	4052
0390310419	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1978	СССР

----------


## Igor_k

Why didnt Warpac states adopt MiG-23 en masse and still relied on MiG-21 by 1990? - Page 2
After Ethiopian Mig-23ML pic/Info

----------


## lindr

Да было тут уже это фото, спорили о номере 1009 или 1809. А В ангаре с замазанным номером это МиГ-23УБ 1202 периода войны 1998-2000.

----------


## lindr

Печальный конец Кубинского МиГ-23БН жаль не видно ни бортового ни серийного, может у кого-то есть еще фото?

Странно, что движок на месте  :Confused:

----------


## flogger23

Можно, это находится в востоке Кубы, Баракоа или в Сиерра Маестре (???).

----------


## Transit

> УБ №39 Египет 9091


Скорее всего правильный номер УБ 9591

Все МиГ-23МС ВВС Египта были сосредоточены в 47-й аэ 111-й иабр на АБ Бени-Суэйф (комэск Хишам Саид Абду). Переучивались на них сразу после войны 1973 года. Известные бортовые номера с фотографий - 9502, 9505, полет в паре 9509 и 9507, для любителей комуфляжа вид сверху на 9509.

----------


## lindr

Информация обновлена:

0390217152 МФ №30 *27.05.79* Венгрия 01 12310 47.HRE 
0390217153 МФ №30 *30.05.79* Венгрия 02 12401 47.HRE 
0390217154 МФ №30 *11.06.79* Венгрия 03 12402 47.HRE 
0390217160 МФ №30 *19.06.79* Венгрия 04 12403 47.HRE потерян 16.09.90
0390217161 МФ №30 *30.06.79* Венгрия 05 12404 47.HRE потерян 21.03.85
0390217165 МФ №30 *02.07.79* Венгрия 06 12405 47.HRE 
0390217166 МФ №30 *17.07.79* Венгрия 07 12406 47.HRE 
0390217169 МФ №30 *19.07.79* Венгрия 08 12407 47.HRE 
0390217170 МФ №30 *26.07.79* Венгрия 09 12408 47.HRE потерян 20.04.90
0390217171 МФ №30 *10.08.79* Венгрия 10 12409 47.HRE 
0390217172 МФ №30 *17.08.79* Венгрия 11 12410 47.HRE 
0390217173 МФ №30 *23.08.79* Венгрия 12 12501 47.HRE

А1037925 УБ №39 *30.03.79* Венгрия 14 47.HRE потерян 13.09.95
А1037926 УБ №39 *30.03.79* Венгрия 15 47.HRE 12500338 155У


Добавлено

243002916	Б	№30			1973	СССР	25	722-й АПИБ

Есть вопрос по бортовым номерам МиГ-23Б 722-го АПИБ, под номером *32* машины заснятой в Степи обнаружился ее первый бн *07* в Смуравьево. 

Серийник машины почти не читался, возможно 2517.

24200251?	Б	№30			1972	СССР	07	722-й АПИБ, 58-й АПИБ бн 32 

При этом известно что бн 09 сгорел на земле от помпажа двигателя

242002518	Б	№30			1972	СССР	09	722-й АПИБ авария 24.04.73

если бы номера в 722 АПИБ шли подряд 242002516 должен был бы иметь бн 07 в 722-м полку, а в 58-м полку *32* однако мы знаем что его бн *31* :Confused: . 

Известны ли кому нибудь бортовые первой партии МиГ-23Б в войсках, прибывшие в 722-й полк с завода, и номера МиГ-23Б в 58-м полку?

В 58-м ранние МиГ-23Б получили номера были *25,31,32,34*, в 722-м точно были *07 и 09*.

----------


## Инженер-механик

> Добавлено
> 
> 19002016	УБ	№39			1981	СССР		43?? Украина, Индия
> 29025256	УБ	№39			1982	СССР		52?? Украина, Индия
> 49060027	УБ	№39			1984	СССР		61?? Украина, Индия
> 49065301	УБ	№39			1984	СССР		62?? 129-й АПИБ, Украина, Индия
> 49065305	УБ	№39			1984	СССР		62?? Украина, Индия
> 49070433	УБ	№39			1984	СССР		63?? Украина, Индия


№ п/п	№ п/п	Тип авиатехники	Бортовой и заводской номер самолета	Дата поступления на АРЗ	в/ч откуда прибыл самолет	Дата запуска в ремонт	Дата облета	Дата покраски	Дата убытия самолета	в/ч куда убыл самолет	Год ремонта

1	18	МиГ-23УБ	20-19012040	24.05.1991	78738-Армавир	22.07.1991	25.12.1991	04.01.1992	17.02.1992	78738-Армавир	1992
2	19	МиГ-23УБ	38-7902307	11.04.1991	78738-Армавир	25.10.1991	05.03.1992	10.03.1992	10.04.1992	78738-Армавир	1992
3	20	МиГ-23УБ	101-0903801	28.05.1991	35441-Купино	15.11.1991	20.03.1992	03.04.1992	25.08.1992	35441-Купино	1992
4	21	МиГ-23УБ	53-19005020	02.07.1991	32994-Саваслейка	06.12.1991	24.04.1992	24.04.1992	01.08.1992	32994-Саваслейка	1992
5	22	МиГ-23УБ	140-9903118	01.07.1991	64211-Домбаровский	25.12.1991	25.05.1992	23.05.1992	20.07.1992	64211-Домбаровский	1992
6	23	МиГ-23УБ	58-9903101	12.07.1991	43171-Лебяжье	30.01.1992	19.06.1992	20.06.1992	06.08.1992	43171-Лебяжье	1992
7	24	МиГ-23УБ	52-0904109	18.03.1992	53990-Смоленск	19.03.1992	20.07.1992	21.07.1992	24.04.1993	22623-Тоцкое	1992
8	25	МиГ-23УБ	66-9903106	18.03.1992	22623-Тоцкое	27.03.1992	28.07.1992	30.07.1992	02.10.1992	22623-Тоцкое	1992
9	26	МиГ-23УБ	12-0903905	20.03.1992	43171-Лебяжье	06.04.1992	12.08.1992	14.08.1992	08.02.1993	43171-Лебяжье	1992
10	27	МиГ-23УБ	32-8902509	07.04.1992	78738-Армавир	20.04.1992	25.08.1992	27.08.1992	10.09.1992	78738-Армавир	1992
11	28	МиГ-23УБ	02-29020340	09.04.1992	22623-Тоцкое	30.04.1992	01.09.1992	04.09.1992	02.10.1992	22623-Тоцкое	1992
12	29	МиГ-23УБ	69-59075506	18.03.1992	21751-Талды-Курган	12.05.1992	10.09.1992	15.09.1992	24.04.1993	22623-Тоцкое	1992
13	30	МиГ-23УБ	18-8902516	23.04.1992	78738-Армавир	20.05.1992	28.09.1992	05.10.1992	27.10.1992	78738-Армавир	1992
14	31	МиГ-23УБ	78-39047762	16.04.1992	40501-Вазиани	01.06.1992	07.10.1992	12.10.1992	08.02.1993	78738-Армавир	1992
15	32	МиГ-23УБ	02-8902804	23.04.1992	78738-Армавир	12.06.1992	16.10.1992	20.10.1992	27.10.1992	78738-Армавир	1992
16	33	МиГ-23УБ	22-8902811	10.06.1992	78738-Армавир	22.06.1992	26.10.1992	04.11.1992	04.12.1992	78738-Армавир	1992
17	34	МиГ-23УБ	44-19012030	10.06.1992	78738-Армавир	01.07.1992	05.11.1992	10.11.1992	04.12.1992	78738-Армавир	1992
18	35	МиГ-23УБ	95-8902917	05.06.1992	30135-Лиеварде	10.07.1992	18.11.1992	20.11.1992	08.02.1993	78738-Армавир	1992
19	36	МиГ-23УБ	78-7902309	16.07.1992	78738-Армавир	22.07.1992	08.12.1992	10.12.1992	04.02.1993	78738-Армавир	1992
20	37	МиГ-23УБ	42-9903601	03.08.1992	22623-Тоцкое	10.08.1992	19.12.1992	20.12.1992	24.04.1993	22623-Тоцкое	1992
21	38	МиГ-23УБ	26-7902308	16.07.1992	78738-Армавир	31.07.1992	19.12.1992	23.12.1992	04.02.1993	78738-Армавир	1992
22	51	МиГ-23УБ	64-0903613	24.08.1992	43171-Лебяжье	26.08.1992	22.01.1993	25.01.1993	08.02.1993	43171-Лебяжье	1993
23	52	МиГ-23УБ	74-19010227	22.10.1992	78738-Армавир	26.10.1992	26.02.1993	22.02.1993	25.03.1993	78738-Армавир	1993
24	53	МиГ-23УБ	68-29032080	05.11.1992	41578-Сальск	12.11.1992	17.03.1993	19.03.1993	02.04.1993	41578-Сальск	1993
25	54	МиГ-23УБ	89-8902705	07.12.1992	22623-Тоцкое	09.12.1992	07.04.1993	09.04.1993	24.04.1993	22623-Тоцкое	1993
26	55	МиГ-23УБ	86-0904105	07.12.1992	22623-Тоцкое	11.12.1992	20.04.1993	22.04.1993	20.05.1993	22623-Тоцкое	1993
27	56	МиГ-23УБ	73-8902808	21.12.1992	71293-Ефремов	23.12.1992	20.05.1993	24.05.1993	08.07.1993	71293-Ефремов	1993
28	57	МиГ-23УБ	62-8902506	03.02.1993	43171-Лебяжье	04.02.1993	22.06.1993	24.06.1993	05.08.1993	43171-Лебяжье	1993
29	58	МиГ-23УБ	18-0903908	03.02.1993	43171-Лебяжье	18.02.1993	12.07.1993	09.07.1993	05.08.1993	43171-Лебяжье	1993
30	59	МиГ-23УБ	94-19005102	16.02ю93	54894-Даугавпилс	04.03.1993	16.07.1993	19.07.1993	25.11.1993	44557-Липецк	1993
31	60	МиГ-23УБ	28-19002039	17.02.1993	41578-Сальск	22.03.1993	29.07.1993	04.08.1993	16.11.1993	41578-Сальск	1993
32	61	МиГ-23УБ	96-0904107	13.03.1993	59579-Дамгартен	02.04.1993	20.08.1993	23.08.1993	25.11.1993	44557-Липецк	1993
33	62	МиГ-23УБ	98-9903512	16.02.1993	06935-Шяуляй	21.04.1993	23.09.1993	24.09.1993	10.11.1993	44557-Липецк	1993
34	63	МиГ-23УБ	90-7902311	10.03.1993	30135-Лиелварде	06.05.1993	23.09.1993	27.09.1993	10.11.1993	44557-Липецк	1993
35	64	МиГ-23УБ	10-0904210	26.05.1993	ЛМЗ-Луховицы	28.05.1993	30.09.1993	07.10.1993	16.11.1993	ЛМЗ-Луховицы	1993
36	65	МиГ-23УБ	68-0904017	03.06.1993	00002-Оленегорск	10.06.1993	14.10.1993	19.10.1993	23.05.1994	00002-Оленегорск	1993
37	66	МиГ-23УБ	71-0903716	08.06.1993	71293-Ефремов	28.06.1993	02.11.1993	09.11.1993	26.04.1994	61364-Курск	1993
38	67	МиГ-23УБ	08-49065364	24.06.1993	18374-Ахтубинск	06.07.1993	22.11.1993	20.11.1993	01.12.1993	18374-Ахтубинск	1993
39	68	МиГ-23УБ	44-19015050	16.07.1993	55661-Майкоп	26.07.1993	09.12.1993	14.12.1993	27.12.1993	55661-Майкоп	1993
40	69	МиГ-23УБ	67-59075505	07.07.1993	43055-Талды-Курган	09.08.1993	15.12.1993	21.12.1993	16.03.1996	43055-Талды-Курган	1993
41	85	Миг-23УБ	70-0904211	27.09.1993	55661-Майкоп	15.10.1993	17.02.1994	19.02.1994	17.03.1994	55661-Майкоп	1994
42	86	Миг-23УБ	40-0904110	14.10.1993	55661-Майкоп	04.11.1993	25.03.1994	29.03.1994	25.04.1994	55661-Майкоп	1994
43	87	Миг-23УБ	24-19010224	11.02.1994	55661-Майкоп	25.02.1994	24.06.1994	30.06.1994	18.07.1994	55661-Майкоп	1994
44	88	Миг-23УБ	01-19009025	20.06.1994	18374-Ахтубинск	04.07.1994	25.11.1994	05.12.1994	22.12.1994	18374-Ахтубинск	1994
45	291	МиГ-23МЛ	461-2960326461	08.10.2004	ГП-434-Ливия	26.10.2004	перенос на 2006 год				2005
46	292	МиГ-23МЛ	118-2960326118	08.10.2004	ГП-434-Ливия	03.03.2005	перенос на 2006 год				2005
47	293	МиГ-23УБ	16-1038116	28.07.2004	ГП-760-Сирия	09.08.2004	20.04.2005	25.04.2005	12.07.2005	ГП-760-Сирия	2005
48	294	МиГ-23УБ	17-1038117	24.09.2004	ГП-760-Сирия	29.09.2004	12.05.2005	17.05.2005	15.07.2005	ГП-760-Сирия	2005
49	295	МиГ-23УБ	05-1038005	24.09.2004	ГП-760-Сирия	14.10.2004	14.06.2005	20.06.2005	21.07.2005	ГП-760-Сирия	2005
50	296	МиГ-23УБ	423-1038423	01.10.2004	ГП-434-Ливия	01.11.2004	23.09.2005	16.09.2005	28.01.2006	ГП-434	2005
51	297	МиГ-23УБ	427-1038427	01.10.2004	ГП-434-Ливия	02.12.2004	30.09.2005	29.09.2005	28.01.2006	ГП-434	2005
52	298	МиГ-23УБ	916-1037916	05.10.2004	ГП-434-Ливия	24.12.2004	21.12.2005	19.12.2005	03.02.2006	ГП-434	2005
53	299	МиГ-23УБ	425-1038425	05.10.2004	ГП-434-Ливия	21.01.2005	перенос на 2006 год			ГП-434	2005
54	328	МиГ-23УБ	425-1038425	05.10.2004	ГП-434-Ливия	21.01.2005	19.01.2006	18.01.2006	03.02.2006	ГП-434	2006
55	329	МиГ-23МЛ	461-2960326461	08.10.2004	ГП-434-Ливия	26.10.2004	14.04.2006	21.04.2006	16.05.2006	ГП-434	2006
56	330	МиГ-23МЛ	118-2960326118	08.10.2004	ГП-434-Ливия	03.03.2005	27.04.2006	30.04.2006	16.05.2006	ГП-434	2006
57	414	МиГ-23МЛД	518-0390324518	16.02.2008	ГП-760-Сирия	12.03.2008	20.05.2009	28.05.2009	29.09.2009	ГП-760	2009
58	415	МиГ-23МЛД	547-0390324547	19.02.2008	ГП-760-Сирия	17.03.2008	11.06.2009	30.06.2009	03.10.2009	ГП-760	2009
59	416	МиГ-23МЛД	538-0390324538	21.02.2008	ГП-760-Сирия	01.04.2008	24.07.2009	30.07.2009	06.10.2009	ГП-760	2009
60	417	МиГ-23МЛД	525-0390324525	25.02.2008	ГП-760-Сирия	17.04.2008	31.08.2009	07.09.2009	09.10.2009	ГП-760	2009
61	448	МиГ-23МЛД	529-0390324529	27.02.2008	ГП-760-Сирия	12.05.2008	02.02.2010	09.01.2010	10.02.2010	ГП-760	2010
62	449	МиГ-23МЛД	615-0390324615	23.02.2008	ГП-760-Сирия	10.04.2008	05.02.2010	28.01.2010	13.02.2010	ГП-760	2010
63	450	МиГ-23МЛД	533-0390324533	02.10.2009	ГП-760-Сирия	23.10.2009	30.11.2010	06.12.2010		ГП-760	2010
64	451	МиГ-23МЛД	548-0390324548	05.10.2009	ГП-760-Сирия	02.11.2009	28.12.2010	Перенос на 2011 год		ГП-760	2010
65	452	МиГ-23МЛД	526-0390324526	08.10.2009	ГП-760-Сирия	06.11.2009	Перенос на 2011 год			ГП-760	2010
66	453	МиГ-23МЛД	546-0390324546	12.10.2009	ГП-760-Сирия	12.11.2009	Перенос на 2011 год			ГП-760	2010

Это для начала, нужно покопаться в своем архиве...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это для начала, нужно покопаться в своем архиве...


Покопайтесь пожалуйста!
Очень интересно!

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

Thanks for sharing such an interesting information.

What does ''№ п/п'' mean in the first en second column?

Known Syrian AF s/n - c/n tie-ups are:
0390324522, Сирия 2786 (угнан 11.10.89г в Израиль)
0390324546, Сирия 2796
0390324547, Сирия 2797
0390324548, Сирия 2798


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

пока в роуминге отпишусь в понедельник спасибо инженеру-механику!

----------


## Mister Z

> Hi,
> What does ''№ п/п'' mean in the first en second column?


№ п/п = номер по порядку, sequential number in a list. It puzzles me why there are *two* such columns, especially because the numbers in them clash.

----------


## lindr

Еще раз спасибо Инженеру-механику за информацию!




> 7 24 МиГ-23УБ 52-0904109 18.03.1992 53990-Смоленск 19.03.1992 20.07.1992 21.07.1992 24.04.1993 *22623-Тоцкое* 1992


в карточке борта с БРС Липецк, Пропуск *24.05.93-28.08.93*, спасибо!

Место эксплуатации		в/ч40440	в/ч35517	в/ч13834	в/ч35517
Дата постановки на учёт	16.12.80	19.02.82	09.12.86	10.09.87
Дата снятия с учёта		15.02.82	03.12.86	07.09.87	29.06.91

Место эксплуатации		в/ч53990	*в/ч13834*	в/ч52029	в/ч44557
Дата постановки на учёт	29.06.91	*20.03.92* *28.08.93*	27.06.95
Дата снятия с учёта		17.01.92	*24.04.93*	27.06.95	





> 17 34 МиГ-23УБ 44-*19012030* 10.06.1992 78738-Армавир 01.07.1992 05.11.1992 10.11.1992 04.12.1992 78738-Армавир 1992


Скорее всего *19010230*, машины УБ с номером 190120** нигде не встречались




> 18 35 МиГ-23УБ 95-8902917 05.06.1992 30135-Лиеварде 10.07.1992 18.11.1992 20.11.1992 08.02.1993 78738-Армавир 1992


По карточке борта с БРС убыл в *в/ч43171(750-й УАП)*

Место эксплуатации		в/ч23251	в/ч21349 	в/ч17285 	в/ч48742 	в/ч17285
Дата постановки на учёт	15.01.79	11.03.79	25.07.80	10.12.86	15.02.88
Дата снятия с учёта		11.03.79	25.07.80	27.11.86	10.02.88	13.09.89

Место эксплуатации		в/ч30135	в/ч13834	в/ч43171	в/ч44557	
Дата постановки на учёт	20.10.89	06.07.92	10.02.93	01.09.93	
Дата снятия с учёта		15.05.92	08.02.93	09.06.93			


Добавлено в реестр:

7902307	УБ	№39			1977	СССР	38	713-й УАП
7902308	УБ	№39			1977	СССР	26	713-й УАП
7902309	УБ	№39			1977	СССР	78	713-й УАП
8902509	УБ	№39			1978	СССР	32	713-й УАП
8902516	УБ	№39			1978	СССР	18	713-й УАП
8902705	УБ	№39			1978	СССР	68	281-й ИИАП
8902804	УБ	№39			1978	СССР	02	713-й УАП
8902808	УБ	№39			1978	СССР	73	191-й ИАП
8902811	УБ	№39			1978	СССР	22	713-й УАП
9903118	УБ	№39			1979	СССР	140	412-й ИАП
0903716	УБ	№39			1980	СССР	71	191-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП
0903801	УБ	№39			1980	СССР	101	849-й ИАП
0903905	УБ	№39			1980	СССР	26	1-й ГвАПИБ
0904017	УБ	№39			1980	СССР	68	88-й АПИБ
0904110	УБ	№39			1980	СССР	40	709-й УАП
0904210	УБ	№39			1980	СССР	10	ЛМЗ-Луховицы
0904211	УБ	№39			1980	СССР	70	709-й УАП
19002039	УБ	№39			1981	СССР	28	43?? 208-й УАП
19002040	УБ	№39			1981	СССР	20	43?? 713-й УАП
19005020	УБ	№39			1981	СССР	53	45?? в/ч 32994-Саваслейка
19005102	УБ	№39			1981	СССР	94	45?? 372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС
19010224	УБ	№39			1981	СССР	24	49?? 709-й УАП
19010230	УБ	№39			1981	СССР	44	49?? 713-й УАП
19015050	УБ	№39			1981	СССР	44	50?? 709-й УАП
29032080	УБ	№39			1982	СССР	68	55?? 208-й УАП
49065364	УБ	№39			1984	СССР	08	62?? 929 ГЛИЦ
39047762	УБ	№39			1983	СССР	78	60?? 982-й ИАП, 713-й ИАП
59075505	УБ	№39			1985	СССР	67	65?? 905-й ИАП

изменено:

7902311	УБ	№39			1977	СССР	*90	899-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС,* Румыния 311 12500102
9903106	УБ	№39			1979	СССР	*66	281-й ИИАП*, 4020 БРС
9903512	УБ	№39			1979	СССР	*98	53-й ГвИАП, 4020 БРС,* Румыния 512 12500412 220У
0904105	УБ	№39			1980	СССР	*86*	281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС бн 66
0904109	УБ	№39			24.11.80	СССР	52	3-й АПИБ, 871-й ИАП, *281-й ИИАП*, в/ч 53990, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС
19009025	УБ	№39			1981	СССР	01	48?? *929 ГЛИЦ*
19010227	УБ	№39			1981	СССР	*74*	49?? 713-й УАП
59075506	УБ	№39			28.06.85	СССР	69	65?? 905-й ИАП, 129-й АПИБ, *281-й ИИАП*, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС

По Сирии: номера 615, 518 итд - не бортовые, бортовые 2780-2799, написаны у кабины и на киле, номера, написанные арабской вязью трудночитаемы, и на воздухозаборниках написали мелом три цифры бортового, это видно на опубликованных Инженером механиком фотографиях.

С установлением 2722=17019, и исходя из разбивки зав. номеров на диапазоны стало ясно, что в Сирию ушла 170-я Серия, часть 169-й и 17116.

Добавлено:

0390324518	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	278?	1701? 275-й АРЗ
0390324522	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	2786	17019 угнан 11.10.89г в Израиль
0390324525	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	278?	1702?
0390324526	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	278?	1702? 275-й АРЗ
0390324529	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	278?	1702?
0390324533	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	279?	1702?
0390324538	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	279?	1702?
0390324546	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	2796	17028 275-й АРЗ
0390324547	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	2797	17029 275-й АРЗ
0390324548	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	2798	17030 275-й АРЗ
0390324615	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	2799	17116 275-й АРЗ

Нет ли у Вас фото 518, 525, 526, 529, 533, 538, чтобы установить арабский номер?

----------


## RA3DCS

> , это видно на опубликованных Инженером механиком фотографиях.
> 
> ?


И где эти фотографии посмотреть можно?

----------


## lindr

> И где эти фотографии посмотреть можно?


В его блоге 

http://oleg1948.livejournal.com/9730.html , плюс фотографии с АРЗ еще в фотогалерее.

----------


## Инженер-механик

Вот чего про МиГ-23 нашел!

	Об организации работы по выполнению распоряжения									
	Правительства Российской Федерации от 9 июня 2010 г. № 942-р									

	Распоряжением Правительства Российской Федерации от 9 июня 2010 г.									
	№ 942-р и директивными указаниями Министра обороны Российской Федерации									
	от 22 июля 2010 г. № 205/2/477дсп Военно-воздушным силам разрешено исключить									
	из состава Вооруженных Сил Российской Федерации вооружение и военную технику									
	(далее - ВВТ), не выслуживших установленные сроки службы, хранения и не									
	имеющих перспектив применения для обеспечения обороны и безопасности									
	государства. В целях выполнения данного распоряжения Правительства Российской									

№ п.п.	Наименование имущества	Заводской номер	В/часть, место дислокации.	объединение ВВС, Центры, ВУЗы, представляющие акты о списании	Дата выпуска	Дата последнего ремонта	Установлент ресурс (срок службы)		Остаток ресурса (срока службы) на 1.01.2010г.	
							назначенн ый	межремон тный (до 1 го ремонта)	назначенног о	межремонтн ого (до 1 -го ремонта)

1	МиГ-23млд	0390320520	55661, Майкоп	ВУНЦ "ВВА" г. Краснодар	28,02.81		1750/нет	950/10	748	/0
2	МиГ-23млд	0390320753	55661, Майкоп	ВУНЦ "ВВА" г. Краснодар	26 03 81		1750/нет	950/10	877	/0
3	МиГ-23млд	0390320848	55661, Майкоп	ВУНЦ "ВВА" г. Краснодар	16 04.81		1750/нет	950/10	826	/0
4	МиГ-23млд	0390320888	55661, Майкоп	ВУНЦ "ВВА" г. Краснодар	30.05.81		1750/нет	950/10	800	/0
5	МиГ-23млд	0390322017	55661, Майкоп	ВУНЦ "ВВА" г. Краснодар	30.06.81		1750/нет	950/10	832	/0
6	МиГ-23млд	0390322021	55661, Майкоп	ВУНЦ "ВВА" г. Краснодар	30.06,81		1750/нет	950/10	797	/0
7	МиГ-23млд	0390323444	55661, Майкоп	ВУНЦ "ВВА" г. Краснодар	01.12.81		1750/нет	950/10	851	/0
8	МиГ-23млд	0390312676	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	31.03.79	06.04.90	1750/нет	950/10	520	/0
9	МиГ-23млд	0390323465	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	11.01.82	20.11.90	1750/нет	950/10	420	/0
10	МиГ-23млд	0390315426	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	27.06.79	27.11,89	1750/нет	950/10	558	/0
11	МиГ-23млд	0390310627	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	08 06.79	25.05.94	1750/нет	950/10	821	/0
12	МиГ-23млд	0390320880	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	30.05.81	28.05.91	1750/нет	950/10	673	/0
13	МиГ-23млд	0390317535	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	19.03.80	18.04.90	1750/нет	950/10	553	/0
14	МиГ-23млд	0590320505	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	1901.81	10.10.94	1750/нет	950/10	750	/0
15	МиГ-23млд	0390319615	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	23.06.80	16.06.93	1750/нет	950/10	676	/0
16	МиГ-23млд	0390320875	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	30.05.81	07.10.91	1750/нет	950/10	578	/0
17	МиГ-23млд	0390320859	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	14.05.81		1750/нет	950/10	768	/0
18	МиГ-23млд	0390320889	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	30.05.81	31 08.88	1750/нет	950/10	477	/0
19	МиГ-23млд	0390319411	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	31.05.80	11.04.94	1750/нет	950/10	801	/0
20	МиГ-23млд	0390320895	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	30.05.81	29.04.93	1750/нет	950/10	562	/0
21	МиГ-23млд	0390320548	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	16.04.81	14.10.94	1750/нет	950/10	1062	/0
22	МиГ-23млд	0390315433	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	29.06 79	28.06.93	1750/нет	950/10	687	/0
23	МиГ-23млд	0390317537	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	28.01.80	25.08 93	1 750/нет	950/10	769	/0
24	МиГ-23млд	0390319951	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	29 09,80	26.07.94	1750/нет	950/10	735	/0
25	МиГ-23млд	0390320299	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	10.02.81	27.10.94	1750 нет	950/10	862	/0
26	МиГ-23уб	39043550	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 ЦБП и ПЛС (ВВС)	29.08.83	03.01 91	2500 нет	750/10	904	/0
27	МиГ-23уб	0903716	121 АРЗ, Кубинка	4 I (БП и ПЛС (ВВС)	03.04.80	09.11.93	2500/нет	750/10	830	/0
28	МиГ-23млд	0390319129	55661, Майкоп	ВУНЦ "ВВА" г. Краснодар	26.03.80		1750/нет	950/10	749/	/0
29	МиГ-23млд	0390319261	55661, Майкоп	ВУНЦ "ВВА" г. Краснодар	26.03.80		1750/нет	950/10	559/	/0
30	МиГ-23млд	0390319360	5566], Майкоп	ВУНЦ "ВВА" г. Краснодар	30.04.80		1750/нет	950/10	902/	/0
31	МиГ-23млд	0390320510	55661, Майкоп	ВУНЦ "ВВА" г. Краснодар	28.02.81		1750/нет	950/10	845/	/0

----------


## lindr

Еще раз спасибо инженеру-механику!

Изменения и дополнения в Реестре:

0390310627	МЛА/МЛД	№30			08.06.78	СССР		41-й ИАП, 4-й ЦБП
0390312676	МЛА/МЛД	№30			31.03.79	СССР		116?? 4-й ЦБП
0390315426	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1979	СССР		4-й ЦБП
0390315433	МЛА/МЛД	№30			29.06.79	СССР		4-й ЦБП
0390317535	МЛА/МЛД	№30			19.03.80	СССР		13428? 4-й ЦБП
0390317537	МЛА/МЛД	№30			28.01.80	СССР		13429? 4-й ЦБП
0390319129	МЛА/МЛД	№30			26.03.80	СССР		1372? 709-й УАП
0390319261	МЛА/МЛД	№30			26.03.80	СССР		14023 709-й УАП
0390319360	МЛА/МЛД	№30			30.04.80	СССР		14129 709-й УАП
0390319411	МЛА/МЛД	№30			11.04.80	СССР	26	14222 4-й ЦБП
0390319615	МЛА/МЛД	№30			23.06.80	СССР		4-й ЦБП
0390319951	МЛА/МЛД	№30			29.09.80	СССР		4-й ЦБП
0390320299	МЛА/МЛД	№30			10.02.81	СССР		15323 4-й ЦБП
0390320505	МЛА/МЛД	№30			19.01.81	СССР		4-й ЦБП
0390320510	МЛА/МЛД	№30			28.02.81	СССР		709-й УАП
0390320520	МЛА/МЛД	№30			28.02.81	СССР		709-й УАП
0390320548	МЛА/МЛД	№30			16.04.81	СССР	53	15519 4-й ЦБП
0390320753	МЛА/МЛД	№30			26.03.81	СССР		15523 709-й УАП
0390320848	МЛА/МЛД	№30			16.04.81	СССР		156?? 709-й УАП
0390320859	МЛА/МЛД	№30			14.05.81	СССР		156?? 4-й ЦБП
0390320875	МЛА/МЛД	№30			30.05.81	СССР		1571? 4-й ЦБП
0390320880	МЛА/МЛД	№30			30.05.81	СССР		1571? 4-й ЦБП
0390320888	МЛА/МЛД	№30			30.05.81	СССР		15720 709-й УАП
0390320889	МЛА/МЛД	№30			30.05.81	СССР		15721 4-й ЦБП
0390320895	МЛА/МЛД	№30			30.05.81	СССР		1572? 4-й ЦБП
0390322017	МЛА/МЛД	№30			30.06.81	СССР		709-й УАП
0390322021	МЛА/МЛД	№30			30.06.81	СССР		709-й УАП
0390323444	МЛА/МЛД	№30			01.12.81	СССР		165?? 709-й УАП
0390323465	МЛА/МЛД	№30			11.01.82	СССР	04	165?? 655-й ИАП, бн 52, 4-й ЦБП

0903716	УБ	№39			03.04.80	СССР	71	191-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4-й ЦБП
39043550	УБ	№39			29.08.83	СССР		59?? 4-й ЦБП

	БН	№30				Алжир	FM-43	
	БН	№30				Алжир	FM-97	




> 209 гвИАП Приволжский (Астрахань) с конца 70х с Су9/11 2 аэ МиГ-23П 1аз МиГ-21бис


*393-й*  ГвИАП 209-м он стал по переходе на Су-27 и слиянии.

есть фото машин бн 21,23,24,28,30 (0390618345) ,32.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Угловской Миг-23







Номерки: на кресле и фонаре - 13256, в правой нише шасси - 10908, в передней больше похож на 10906

----------


## RA3DCS

> Угловской Миг-23


МиГ-23М с системой госопознавания "Пароль" большая редкость.

----------


## lindr

> Угловской Миг-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Номерки: на кресле и фонаре - 13256, в правой нише шасси - 10908, в передней больше похож на 10906


Хмм.. 0390213256 это	МиГ-23М из Килпов 941-й ИАП	бн 51 заводской был 10905 у него, как это он к вам попал?

----------


## Intruder

Уважаемый! Большое спасибо за то,что взялись за попытку систематизации. Большая часть производственных бумаг на АРЗ МО по истечению определенного времени идет в печь. С Уважением Intruder

----------


## lindr

Нашел редкое фото: дозаправка МиГ-23УБ в воздухе, ранее я считал что штангой оборудовались в Ливии только МиГ-23БН. К сожалению номер не разборать на видео читается нечто вроде 125.

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed...rameborder="0"

----------


## APKAH

> Нашел редкое фото: дозаправка МиГ-23УБ в воздухе, ранее я считал что штангой оборудовались в Ливии только МиГ-23БН


А здесь похоже Ирак: _Экспериментальный МиГ-23УБ со штангой дозаправки_:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Нашел редкое фото: дозаправка МиГ-23УБ в воздухе, ранее я считал что штангой оборудовались в Ливии только МиГ-23БН.


По ссылке посмотрел видео, на МиГе вообще они не пристыковались, летчик его сильно раскачал по тангажу... Интересно, это необученность или особенности управления типа? И на этой машине был ли демпфер дозаправки (уменьшающий эффективность рулей при том же ходе рус)?

----------


## lindr

Я почитал комментарии арабов, пишут что при использовании С-130 Миражи стыковались хорошо а у МиГ-23 были проблемы из-за скорости сближения.

Прочитал номер: 7715

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Я почитал комментарии арабов, пишут что при использовании С-130 Миражи стыковались хорошо а у МиГ-23 были проблемы из-за скорости сближения.


На мой взгляд С-130 здесь ни при чем. Любой танкер имеет свою Vнаивыгоднейшую крейсерскую, но на предполетной это обсуждается, и если типу заправляемых это не подходит, то назначается иная. Дело скорее всего в режимах подхода у маленьких. Но тогда вообще не очень понятно, ведь для МиГ-23 вполне логично установить крыло на нужный угол, и ему, как мне кажется, должно быть более комфортно на V=450-550 км/ч, чем Миражу с большой стреловидностью... Но я говорил об ином - МиГ уже подошел к корзине, то есть со скоростью они справились, но он раскачал самолет в продольном канале, поэтому интересно, есть ли на этом типе или на этом конкретном доработанном борту демпфер.

----------


## lindr

За что купил, за то продаю, может перевод не совсем точен, но писали вроде летчики, говорят с илом у МиГ-23 получалось лучше, про тех сторону не написано, кстати у мига крыло действительно полностью выпущено вроде. Систему дозаправки помогали делать немцы, еще упоминаются МиГ-21 со штангой, хм.. не видел таких.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

Found some info about a Libyan AF MiG-23UB crash.

On 22/12/1992 MiG-23UB "428" collided with a Boeing 727 (5A-DAI) at 3500 feet and both aircraft crashed.
Serial "428" was mentioned in a official Libyan document.

The c/n of this MiG-23UB COULD BE B1038428.
(Other Libyan MiG-23UB aircraft are 8423, 8425 and 8427)


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

> The c/n of this MiG-23UB COULD BE B1038428.
>  (Other Libyan MiG-23UB aircraft are 8423, 8425 and 8427)


Все логично, первоначально УБ имели бн 423, 425, 427, 428 в 2007 году после ремонта они стали 8423, 8425, 8427

----------


## lindr

Благодаря помощь migarius удалось прояснить некоторые моменты.

 Думаю чуть позже заменить №30 на МАПО, но это пока проблематично, труднее будет делать выборку по заводу.

 Изменения:

 23-01 опытный ММЗ Зенит 03.04.67г СССР 23 
 23-11/1 опытный ММЗ Зенит 09.07.67г СССР 231 Монино
 23-11/2 опытный ММЗ Зенит 22.05.68 СССР 232 Дельта-Н, испытания Х-23
 23-11/3 опытный ММЗ Зенит 1968 СССР 233 Испытания Р-23, Монино
 23-11/4 опытный ММЗ Зенит 1968 СССР 234 МАИ

 028000101 23-11/5 №30 1968 СССР 235 Испытания Р-23Т
 028000102 23-11/6 №30 1968 СССР 236 Ачинскоe ВАТУ (c 1973)
 029000201 23-11/7 №30 1969 СССР 237 
 029000202 23-11/8 №30 1969 СССР 238 
 029000203 23-11/9 №30 1969 СССР 239 Испытания Р-23Т

 Теперь становиться понятна цифра

 МиГ-23 (1968-1971) - 197 из справки МАПО, опубликованной в частности в журнале взлет от 12.2009, при этом увы как всегда с ошибками и неточностями. http://www.take-off.ru/pdf/12_2009.pdf

 МиГ-23С - 60 машин (сдано 59), МиГ-23 без суффикса (обр 70 неофициально) - 40 машин, МиГ-23 (обр 71) - 102 машины итого: 202, из этого числа были вычтены 5 прототипов итого - 197.

----------


## FLOGGER

> как всегда с ошибками и неточностями. http://www.take-off.ru/pdf/12_2009.pdf


Да, на 17 стр. фото МИГ-25 подписано "П", а это "ПД". Не солидно. :Mad:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Благодаря помощь migarius удалось прояснить некоторые моменты.
> 
> 
> МиГ-23 (1968-1971) - 197 из справки МАПО, опубликованной в частности в журнале взлет от 12.2009, .


Что то я не вижу там изделие 23-19 и 23-22?

----------


## lindr

23-22 он же МЛД есть в подлиннике как и МЛА.

Я же сказал 


> при этом увы как всегда с ошибками и неточностями.


  :Smile: 

В оригинале справки  МАПО в адрес ОКБ МиГ (1991 год)

Черным по белому:

*МиГ-23МЛ (1975-1977) - 141
МиГ-23МЛА (1977-1983) - 1100

МиГ-23МЛД (1984) - 65*


Уточнение последние 23-22 выпущены в декабре 1984, но приняты уже в 1985. Потому закономерно пишут 1984-85, плюс один в 1985 уже так что в сумме 66. Я вам четко подробно объяснял, что эти МЛД это 23-22, т.к. других истребительных версий в этот период не выпускалось. Плюс я уточнял по последним болгарским машинам, они так и пишут, машины были выпущены конце 1984, приняты в начале 1985, на этом производство МиГ-23 на МАПО закончилось.

В журнале искаженные данные, они объединили МЛ и МЛА.

Плюс специально для вас еще выписка из таможни по Ливии 2007 год

ОТХОДЫ ЧЕРНЫХ МЕТАЛЛОВ, НЕСОРТИРОВАННЫЕ (ЛОМ ЧЕРНЫХ МЕТАЛЛОВ В ВИДЕ ОБРЕЗКОВ, ОБЛОМКОВ И ШТАМПОВКИ) - ОБРАЗОВАВШИЕСЯ В ПРОЦЕССЕ РЕМОНТА САМОЛЕТОВ МИГ-23МЛД- 28КГ.; ЧАСТЬ МЕСТА|

ОТХОДЫ АЛЮМИНИЯ (ОБЛОМКИ РАДИОДЕТАЛЕЙ) ОБРАЗОВАВШИЕСЯ В ПРОЦЕССЕ РЕМОНТА САМОЛЕТОВ МИГ-23МЛД- 70КГ.

И.т.д. везде *МЛД* и никаких МЛ  :Smile: .

Изделие 23-19 (напомню это машина с РЛС Н003Э и СПО-15) вероятно так и осталась в единственном экземпляре это машина 2960325365/17923 бн 19

----------


## RA3DCS

> И.т.д. везде *МЛД* и никаких МЛ .


Нет не везде. Смотрите пост 362 
55 329 МиГ-23МЛ 461-2960326461 08.10.2004 ГП-434-Ливия 26.10.2004 14.04.2006 21.04.2006 16.05.2006 ГП-434 2006
56 330 МиГ-23МЛ 118-2960326118 08.10.2004 ГП-434-Ливия 03.03.2005 27.04.2006 30.04.2006 16.05.2006 ГП-434 2006

----------


## lindr

Александр повторяю еще раз: у Ливийцев он проходил МЛ (это их местное обозначение), в наших документах *только как МЛД, Сирийские и Болгарские только как МЛД во всех документах, плюс внутризаводское МЛАЭ-2*

По нескольку раз повторять одно и то же не буду, надоело. Нет ни времени, ни желания. Кому интересно, могут почитать ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

*Экспортные версии с РЛС Н008Э и СПО-15, назывались МиГ-23МЛД (23-22А) и (23-22Б)

Вопрос закрыт.*

----------


## Igor_k

Lindr
Вы не будете возражать.если я отвечу в этой теме?
МиГ-23. Снова все о нем!

----------


## flogger23

В книгу Кузнецова "В небе Кубинки ХХ-го века" я читал воспоминание Базанова на стр.488: МиГ-23МЛД = Изд. 3М 
Есть другие источники для этого (инструкции)?   

Есть другие информации для модернизации кубинских 14 МиГ-23МЛ и 10 МиГ-23МФ с Н008?
MiG-23 Cubanos - YouTube
c 4:34 min

----------


## lindr

Документальных доказательств модернизации МиГ-23 ВВС Кубы у меня нет, есть данные по ремонту МиГ-23. 

В 2012 из Украины на кубу было поставлено 

*Теплопеленгатор  ТП-26Ш-1 АЖ2.007.014* - 3 шт

В 2011 З/ч для ТП-26Ш-1 2 комплекта

2011-12 Отправлено с Кубы на ремонт

Р35-300 - 2шт

*ТВП.ДВИГУН Р35-300(ЗАВ.№710773009003 А  ТА № 710771207103)*

Р-27Ф2М-300 - 1шт

*1-ТВП. ДВИГУН Р-27Ф2М-300 (ЗАВ.   №   710471439019*

П-72 на ремонт шли только с МиГ-29

*ТВП.Авіаційний пусковий пристрій  П-72-1Д=3шт.  Спеціально розроблений для літаків МІГ-29*

----------


## Intruder

Место эксплуатации в/ч23251 в/ч21349 в/ч17285 в/ч48742 в/ч17285

в/ч48742-это 806 АРЗ аэр Салка

----------


## lindr

Изменения в реестре

029000204	23-11/10	№30			1969	СССР	230	Отработка Силовой установки

020000401		№30			20.08.70	СССР	241	23-41 с двигателем АЛ-21Ф3

124004213	МС	№30			1974	СССР	86	ЛМ13 Москва, МАИ
124004214	МС	№30			1974	СССР		ЛМ14 Самара

0390220107	МФ	№30				Алжир		13005
0390220127	МФ	№30				Алжир	FP-85	13106 бывший 385?

0390319615	МЛА/МЛД	№30			23.06.80	СССР		14521 4-й ЦБП
0390319617	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14522
0390319618	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР	24	14523 Украина, Белая церковь
0390319619	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14524
0390319620	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14525
0390319621	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14526

0390319647	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14621 Украина 562-й АРЗ
0390319648	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14622
0390319649	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14623
0390319650	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14624
0390319702	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		14625
0390319703	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР	25	14626 Украина, Кременчуг

----------


## FLOGGER

А что такое ЛМ13, ЛМ14? Что-то не могу сообразить.

----------


## lindr

> А что такое ЛМ13, ЛМ14? Что-то не могу сообразить.


Номер самолета по тех документации, для справки.

Есть вопрос по МиГ-23МС: он фигурирует в нескольких кинороликах, у меня есть мнение, что это машина 234-го ГвИАП, кроме того в Самаре был препарированный 4214, жаль без номера, какие был бортовые у 2-х МиГ-23МС и 2-х БН 4-й эскадрильи 234-го ГвИАП? вроде на 8*

----------


## flogger23

В 4-ом 234-го ГвИАП были 
2 МиГ-23МС  "85", "86"
1 МиГ-23МФ  "94"
2 МиГ-23БН   "92" "??" .
2 МиГ-23УБ   "95", "??" 

из книги Кузнецова о Кубинки

----------


## lindr

Хм. а ведь МиГ-23МС на указанном мной видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BtwZi883kc тоже был 23:30-23:40, но там, что интересно как и 86 он синий а не красный.
Тогда по логике 85 это 4212, но чей тогда 4214 в Самаре? 4215 и далее - Египет.

----------


## Mig

> В 4-ом 234-го ГвИАП были 
> 2 МиГ-23МС  "85", "86"
> 1 МиГ-23МФ  "94"
> 2 МиГ-23БН   "92" "??" .
> 2 МиГ-23УБ   "95", "??"


Надо полагать, что  имеется в виду в 4-й _аэ_ 234 гиап

----------


## flogger23

> Надо полагать, что  имеется в виду в 4-й _аэ_ 234 гиап


Да, конечно!

----------


## FLOGGER

Там,  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BtwZi883kc на 23:31 есть  кадр (летчик садится в кабину) борта №85. Вероятно, это тоже МС оттуда же?

----------


## lindr

> Вероятно, это тоже МС оттуда же?


Да, я так и написал. только надо узнать это 4212, 4214 или какой-то еще.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Там, .................. на 23:31 есть кадр (летчик садится в кабину) борта №85. Вероятно, это тоже МС оттуда же?


........................

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно, а у нас МСы были только вот эти несколько штук (4?) в Кубинке или еще где?

----------


## Евгений

В Луговой учили иностранцев на МС....

----------


## lindr

Да, один МС на постаменте в Киргизии оттуда.

----------


## FLOGGER

А фото его нет?

----------


## Евгений

Photos: Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23 Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net вот он

----------


## FLOGGER

Cпасибо. Но снимок, мне кажется, неудачный, т. е. неинформативный. Коллеги, подскажите по такому поводу: мне кажется, что у МСа НЧФ иная, не такая, немного не такой формы, как у М? Или меня глючит?
Евгений, а как насчет снимков МИГ-25РБК в ЛИИ? Извиняюсь за офф-топ.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Cпасибо. Но снимок, мне кажется, неудачный, .


Вот еще снимок.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, спасибо. Сильно они, конечно, все замалевали.
P.S. Нашел фото в книге?

----------


## RA3DCS

> P.S. Нашел фото в книге?


Нет Валера в моей книге этого фото нет!

----------


## FLOGGER

У меня французское издание. Мне эту книгу подарили  до выхода ее на русском. 1991 год издания, на русском, по-моему, на пару лет позже.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Эти машины здесь были? 
frantsouzov: В глухом подмосковном лесу...
На одном из снимков видны 4 последние цифры заводского.

----------


## lindr

Да были 

0390310170	МЛ	№30			1977	СССР	25	10_?? Моск Обл, Николо-Урюпино

0390310175	МЛ	№30			1977	СССР	32	10319 Моск Обл, Николо-Урюпино

----------


## RA3DCS

> На одном из снимков видны 4 последние цифры заводского.


0390310175


0390310170



Инженерный полигон Николо Урюпино.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

А откуда? Из Кубинки?

----------


## petio

24 11 2013 Сирия -МиГ-23МЛД С ракетой  Х-23М

----------


## petio

попадение по какой-то цели . Я в первый раз вижу боевое изпользование этого типа ракет с МиГ-23

----------


## petio

&#x202b;شام ادلب البارة تحليق الطيران الحربي في سماء البلدة 21 11 2013&#x202c;&lrm; - YouTube  Вот и видео дата 21 11 а не 24 11 как я писал вверх

----------


## lindr

На всякий случай напоминаю- список всех известных машин находится на первой странице Реестр МиГ-23 - создадим вместе

Переработал данные по иракским машинам в соответствии с новой информацией, теперь список выглядит так:

124004012	МС	№30			1974	Ирак	4012	ЛС12 39sq потом 23103 39sq, 59sq

0390220215	МФ	№30				Ирак		39sq Балад
0390220222	МФ	№30				Ирак		39sq Балад
0390220223	МФ	№30				Ирак		39sq Балад
0390221055	МФ	№30			1981	Ирак	

	МС	№30			1974	Ирак	1041	39sq, 59sq
	МС	№30			1976	Ирак	1449	39sq, 59sq
	МС	№30				Ирак	2217	39sq, 59sq
	МС	№30				Ирак	23018	39sq, 59sq
	МС	№30				Ирак	23047	39sq, 59sq
	МС	№30				Ирак	23049	39sq
	МС	№30				Ирак	23105	39sq, 59sq

	МФ	№30				Ирак	23114	39sq
	МФ	№30				Ирак	23117	39sq
	МФ	№30				Ирак	23124	39sq
	МФ	№30				Ирак	23126	39sq
	МФ	№30				Ирак	23127	39sq
	МФ	№30				Ирак	23132	39sq
	МФ	№30				Ирак	23134	39sq
	МФ	№30				Ирак	23136	39sq


2960324880	МЛА	№30			1983	Ирак	23251 73sq
2960324884	МЛА	№30			1983	Ирак	23252 73sq доработка под AM-39 ремонт Югославия
2960325056	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23269	17530 музей авиации Югославии
2960325061	МЛА	№30				Ирак		176__
296032506?	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23270	доработан АСО-3
2960325305	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23272	
2960325326	МЛА	№30				Ирак		
2960325337	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23288	178?? ремонт Югославия
296032534?	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23290	178?? ремонт Югославия

	МЛА	№30			1983	Ирак	23254 73sq
	МЛА	№30			1983	Ирак	23255 73sq
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23272	177?? ремонт Югославия
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23273	177?? 93sq доработан АСО-3
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23278	177?? ремонт Югославия
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23279	177?? ремонт Югославия
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23281	178??
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23282	178??
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23284	178??
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23285	178?? Иран
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23286	178?? Иран
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23287	178??
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23294	178?? Иран
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23295	178?? Иран
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23299	178?? Иран
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23306	178?? Иран
	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23307	178?? Иран

0393202525	БН	№30				Ирак		
0393202545	БН	№30			1976	Ирак	23160	уничтожен на земле 1991 AIA Talib

2963222369	БН	№30			1983	Ирак	23181	уничтожен на земле 1991 AIA Talib

	БН	№30			1976	Ирак	1427	29sq
	БН	№30			1976	Ирак	1428	29sq

	БН	№30			1977	Ирак	1618	49sq
	БН	№30			1976	Ирак	23070	AIA Talib Уничтожен на земле 1991
	БН	№30			1976	Ирак	23072	
	БН	№30			1976	Ирак	23081	
	БН	№30			1976	Ирак	23086	
	БН	№30			1976	Ирак	23104	
	БН	№30			1976	Ирак	23151	Bakr
	БН	№30			1976	Ирак	23163	Иран
	БН	№30			1976	Ирак	23166	уничтожен на земле 1991 AIA Talib
	БН	№30			1976	Ирак	23168	Bakr
	БН	№30			1976	Ирак	23169	Иран
	БН	№30			1976	Ирак	23170	Иран
	БН	№30			1983	Ирак	23176	
	БН	№30			1983	Ирак	23178	уничтожен на земле 1991 AIA Talib
	БН	№30			1983	Ирак	23179	
	БН	№30			1983	Ирак	23182	
	БН	№30			1983	Ирак	23183	Иран
	БН	№30			1983	Ирак	23185	
	БН	№30			1983	Ирак	23186	

Б1037408	УБ	№39			1974	Ирак		39sq

	УБ	№39			1977	Ирак	1674	49sq Tammuz
	УБ	№39			1977	Ирак	1675	49sq Tammuz

	УБ	№39				Ирак	23000	
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23001	Bakr
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23002	Bakr
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23003	Bakr
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23004	Qadessia Уничтожен на земле
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23019	AIA Talib Уничтожен на земле 1991
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23020	AIA Talib Уничтожен на земле 1991
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23021	
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23022	AIA Talib Уничтожен на земле 1991
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23023	AIA Talib Уничтожен на земле 1991
	УБ	№39				Ирак	23300

----------


## lindr

Ранее не известный МиГ-23БН Ирака 23056, обратите внимание - отсутствуют антенны СПС-141. Внесен в реестр на первой странице.

	БН	№30			1976	Ирак	23056	без СПС-141 фото

----------


## Panda-9

Может, немного не в тему, но всё-таки. По рассказам летчика-ветерана, в 1980-х годах МиГ-23 ПрибВО (предположительно, из Пярну) взорвался в воздухе. Будто бы летчик на полном форсаже превысил предельную скорость (2,35М), спохватился, для сброса скорости перевел машину в набор высоты с одновременным переводом двигателя на малый газ. Последовал помпаж и взрыв. В сети подтверждений не нашел. Может, кто-то знает "что, где, когда?"

----------


## lindr

Согласно данным Иракских ВВС аналогичным образом были потеряны несколько МиГ-23 в боевой обстановке. В буквальном переводе звучала фраза взрыв двигателя на критических режимах.

----------


## Fencer

В Алтайском краевом музее (аэродром Лесной, Барнаул, Алтайский край) находится МиГ-23П б/н 71 красный (заводской № 15376).После реставрации займет место в авиамузее.А какой у него полный заводской номер будет?

----------


## lindr

0390615376, Позже внесу, еще несколько номеров надо внести.

----------


## Fencer

> 0390615376, Позже внесу, еще несколько номеров надо внести.


Спасибо за информацию.

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-23М №12 из 22-го Гв.ИАП ПВО, 1-я АЭ, 1982 год. Из фотоархива Олега Морозова.  
Ещё МиГ-23М №31 из 22-го.

----------


## ПСП

МиГи из 28-го Гв.ИАП ПВО (Андреаполь) :

----------


## ПСП

Это один и тот же МиГ-23П  №41 (2960619764) ???   В 28-ом ГвИАП :   и в 415-ом ИАП ПВО (Туношна)  :

----------


## lindr

> Это один и тот же МиГ-23П №41 (2960619764) ??? В 28-ом ГвИАП :  и в 415-ом ИАП ПВО (Туношна) :


Открываем *первую страницу топика* и все видим Реестр МиГ-23 - создадим вместе

....
2960619763 П №30 31.03.83 СССР 95 28-й ГвИАП, 415-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС
*2960619764 П №30 29.03.83 СССР 41 28-й ГвИАП, 415-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС*
2960619770 П №30 30.12.83 СССР 06 потом 412-й ИАП
....

----------


## ПСП

Lindr, оттуда (с 1-й стр.) и возник мой вопрос. Не ожидал такого совпадения...

----------


## lindr

> Lindr, оттуда (с 1-й стр.) и возник мой вопрос. Не ожидал такого совпадения...


Записи о движении АТ с базы хранения, хотите, могу кинуть вам ту базу с датами перемещения.

Еще один аспект- глаза, рисовать их начали в Бобровке, потом идею подхватил 415 полк, в журнале ~98 года есть фото нескольких машин с глазами в Бобровке, плюс есть несколько машин с глазами, которые никогда не служили в 415 полку.

----------


## ПСП

Lindr, да можете. Смотрите почту.   
Ещё нашел фото МиГ-23УБ? №47 в 412-ом ИАП (Домбаровский), тоже похоже с глазом

----------


## lindr

Очередной МиГ-23БН бн 1665 был сбит 25.06.14 в Сирии, обратите внимание на БВП сирийского производства.

Luftwaffe A.S: SyAAF MiG-23BN Shot Down!

Пилот погиб с самолетом.

----------


## ПСП

Номер 17522 на АПУ-23М1 на МиГ-23МЛД №19 из 22-го Гв.ИАП (Центральная Угловая).  Из фотоархива Олега Тарана:

----------


## lindr

Да был такой в базе, не знал, что это 22-й АП

0390317522	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР		13418

----------


## Алеут

ГП "Одесавиаремсервис":







Panoramio - Photos by Norton13

----------


## Muller

В г.Зеленодольск (Респ. Татарстан) стоит такой вот МиГ-23МЛД:


Самолет стоит во дворе филиала КНИТУ им. А.Н.Туполева (Казанский авиационный институт). Двигатель на месте, теплопеленгатор отсутствует.

Серая краска нанесена поверх зеленого камуфляжа, под ней также проступает и красный б/н с белой окантовкой.
В нише ПОШ на задней стенке на табличке выбит номер 10425. Я правильно понимаю, что это последние пять цифр серийного номера?

----------


## Fencer

> В г.Зеленодольск (Респ. Татарстан) стоит такой вот МиГ-23МЛД:
> 
> 
> Самолет стоит во дворе филиала КНИТУ им. А.Н.Туполева (Казанский авиационный институт). Двигатель на месте, теплопеленгатор отсутствует.
> 
> Серая краска нанесена поверх зеленого камуфляжа, под ней также проступает и красный б/н с белой окантовкой.
> В нише ПОШ на задней стенке на табличке выбит номер 10425. Я правильно понимаю, что это последние пять цифр серийного номера?


Полный заводской - 0390310425?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Полный заводской - 0390310425?


 не факт 10425 это скорее всего серийный а не формулярный номер.

----------


## Алеут

> В Алтайском краевом музее (аэродром Лесной, Барнаул, Алтайский край) находится МиГ-23П б/н 71 красный (заводской № 15376).После реставрации займет место в авиамузее.А какой у него полный заводской номер будет?


Борт из Лесного, к лету встал на стойки:

Photo Search Results | Airliners.net

----------


## Fencer

Вопрос уважаемым знатокам истории МиГ-23.

МиГ-23М б/н 458 красный (заводской № 024003607) в Newark Air Museum (Великобритания) ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

А я где-то в интернете почерпнул такую информацию:

МиГ-23М (ОТ07) б/н 458 красный (бывший б/н 07 красный, бывший б/н 04) (заводской № № 0234003607)

Кто уточнит?

----------


## RA3DCS

> МиГ-23М (ОТ07) б/н 458 красный (бывший б/н 07 красный, бывший б/н 04) (заводской № № 0234003607)
> 
> Кто уточнит?


Все зависит в каком году выпущен точно? 3 - если в 1973, 4 - если в 1974

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, мне кажется, *Fencer* имел в виду, что в этих номерах разное кол-во цифр: 024003607 и 0234003607. Т. е. в одном 024, а в другом 0234.

----------


## APKAH

> МиГ-23М б/н 458 красный (заводской № 024003607) в Newark Air Museum (Великобритания)
> 
> Кто уточнит?


Миг-23М №07 з/н 024003607. Борт принадлежал Рижскому ВВАИУ, в октябре 1993-го вместе с тремя десятками других бортов (РВВАИУ, ДОСААФ, ЛаУГА) морским путём из Риги был вывезен в Англию. Бортовой №458 пририсован уже в этом веке.

Кстати в их числе (неподтверждено) был и Миг-23М №50 з/н 023003508 - судьба которого мне по прежнему не известна. Остальная часть техники из рижского училища попала в рижский авиамузей, а так же к частным лицам в Швеции и Финляндии, около 15-20 бортов были разрезаны на металлолом. Су-25, Миг-29 и Су-27 в том же году сумели вывезти на Ан-22 в РФ. Вот такая история.

----------


## aviator

В Энгельсе увидел на аэродроме в музее 23уб
Не подскажите откуда появилась? Причем в сером цвете. Снять не успел(( в начале года еще не было

----------


## Fencer

> был и Миг-23М №50 з/н 023003508 - судьба которого мне по прежнему не известна.


Так здесь Реестр МиГ-23 - создадим вместе пишется про Хаварден:

023003508 М №30 1973 СССР 50 ОЕ08 Хаварден

----------


## Fencer

> В Энгельсе увидел на аэродроме в музее 23уб


Хотелось бы увидеть его фото.

----------


## APKAH

> Так здесь Реестр МиГ-23 - создадим вместе пишется про Хаварден:
> 
> 023003508 М №30 1973 СССР 50 ОЕ08 Хаварден


А то я не знал! Кроме этой записи, о нём больше ничего неизвестно. До того как сломался жёсткий диск у меня были фотографии этой машины начала 90-х годов, ещё в РВВАИУ. Мне очень интересно узнать почему в Англии его довели до такого состояния: _замечен в 2009 году в "запасниках" на а/д Хаварден:_

----------


## Fencer

0390312730 МЛА/МЛД №30 27.03.79 СССР 17 14-й ГвИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## RA3DCS

> 0390312730 МЛА/МЛД №30 27.03.79 СССР 17 14-й ГвИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС
> 
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Кстати вопрос специалистам по вооружению. Допускалась на МиГ-23 подвеска одновременно Р-23Т и Р-23Р. как на фото?

----------


## CRC

Снаряды Р-23Т обслуживал блок 23 Т-БС, Р-23Р были вынужденные считать блок  РБС
В правом неподвижном крыле мог быть только один из этих блоков.
Также мешанный вариант подвесов Р-23Т / Р-23Р не мог быть . касается Миг-23МФ / Мл

----------


## RA3DCS

> Также смешанный вариант подвесов Р-23Т / Р-23Р не мог быть . касается Миг-23МФ / Мл


Судя по всему это справедливо для модификаций МиГ-23М и МФ.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, *CRC* же написал МФ\МЛ.Или я чего-то опять не понял?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, *CRC* же написал МФ\МЛ.Или я чего-то опять не понял?


Документального подтверждения пока еще нет, но скорее всего МиГ-23МЛ и МЛД уже могли использовать такой смешанный вариант подвески.

----------


## CRC

Вероятно, Советский ML может , экспорт, первая версия, не

----------


## lindr

> не факт 10425 это скорее всего серийный а не формулярный номер.


Да это прямой заводской (серийный) скорее всего, какой бортовой?

Есть Кандидат, но надо поискать пять синих цифр краской, или в десятке мест внутри  нанесены.

0390310400	МЛА/МЛД	№30			06.06.78	СССР	59	1042? 91-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС

----------


## mrdetonator

друзья,  коллега спорится со мной, что Миги23 для поставок на экспорт в страны Ближнего Востока, как ВВС Сирии, Ирака, Египта и Ливии получили всю документацию (РЛЕ, РТЕ, ...) к самолетам в языках арабских? Я предлагаю только некоторые книгы на английском(для лётчиков), остальные на русском(уход, ремонт, РТЕ...). Знает ли кто какой был обычай у Микояна?

Мартин

----------


## lindr

> друзья, коллега спорится со мной, что Миги23 для поставок на экспорт в страны Ближнего Востока, как ВВС Сирии, Ирака, Египта и Ливии получили всю документацию (РЛЕ, РТЕ, ...) к самолетам в языках арабских?


Полная ерунда, в комплектации "Б" документация выпускалась на английском и русском языках. 

На арабском мог быть только местный самиздат, выпуска страны-эксплуатанта.

----------


## mrdetonator

> Полная ерунда, в комплектации "Б" документация выпускалась на английском и русском языках. 
> На арабском мог быть только местный самиздат, выпуска страны-эксплуатанта.


Да, я точно предполагал что na языке арабском только местные самиздаты. Есть у меня несколько инструкции по МиГ-21 на англицком языке, думал что уже на Миг-21 документация в комплектации "Б" выпускалась на англицком......
спасибо

----------


## lindr

У меня есть на Английском эти книги по МиГ-23 что есть у Вас по Миг-23?

----------


## Sveto

> 2960325056	МЛА	№30				Ирак	23269	17530 музей авиации Югославии


Интересно, что тот же самолет записан на ремонту в документах как МЛ, в музею как МЛД.Носил также номер 21186..  Сегодня самолет не в музее, а в АРЗ Мома Станойлович в Батайнице

----------


## Muller

> Да это прямой заводской (серийный) скорее всего, какой бортовой?
> 
> Есть Кандидат, но надо поискать пять синих цифр краской, или в десятке мест внутри  нанесены.
> 
> 0390310400	МЛА/МЛД	№30			06.06.78	СССР	59	1042? 91-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 4020 БРС


Бортовой сейчас нанесен 59 красный. Самолет весь выкрашен серой краской поверх камуфляжа, она местами облупилась и под ней видно небольшую часть прежнего б/н, тоже красного, но непонятно какие цифры.
А где именно искать эти пять синих цифр?

----------


## lindr

> А где именно искать эти пять синих цифр?


Construction number locations (M) - Scramble

Еще эти пять цифр краской есть внутри планера и на некоторых панелях и на АПУ.

----------


## lindr

Обновлен реестр МиГ-23Б и БН на первой странице, благодаря обнаружению зав номеров трех Индийских БН удалось определить диапазон зав номеров около половины машин, есть и другие изменения.

Реестр МиГ-23 - создадим вместе

----------


## mrdetonator

отправил вам личное сообщение.

----------


## Transit

МиГ-23 ВВС Судана проходившие КВР в Эфиопии (Дебре-Зейт, АРЗ "DAVI")
0027 125637 24.09.1976 г.в. КВР 2012 (наработка СНЭ 467 ч.)
0219 125539 04.08.1976 г.в. КВР 2013 (наработка СНЭ 628 ч.)
09055 126033 КВР 2013 (наработка СНЭ 114 ч.)
7921 Ƃ1037921 КВР 2012 (наработка СНЭ 21 ч)

----------


## lindr

Судан(Экс -ливийские) думаю и скорее всего это так, или Ливия. Бортовые с нуля были только у Ливии.

А номера 125*** увы беспонтовые, это типа номера задела по ним ничего не определить. 

Например

9903512	УБ	№39	*35-12*		1979	СССР	98	53-й ГвИАП, 4020 БРС, Румыния 512 *12500412* 220У


0027 125637 24.09.1976 г.в. КВР 2012 (наработка СНЭ 467 ч.) мог бы быть 19010025 но это 1981 год или это БН

По году подходят четко лишь МС, тогда 039121*0027* и 039121*0219*




> 09055 126033 КВР 2013


 это МС

0391209055	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	09055	1050sq Судан

----------


## Mig

Вот такое фото МиГ-23М Антон Павлов запостил
http://www.airforce.ru/content/rossi...binka-mig-23m/

----------


## AndyM

SM201 = 7542:
India’s first MiG-23BN : SM201 at Science City , Kapurthala | foxbatone

SM219 = 7650
MiG-23BN SM219 at Sainik School,Kapurthala | foxbatone

----------


## lindr

> Регистрация:
> 29.11.2011
> Адрес:
> England
> Сообщений:
> 158
> 
>  SM201 = 7542:
> India’s first MiG-23BN : SM201 at Science City , Kapurthala | foxbatone
> ...


Я знаю, внес в список 18 августа. (пост #466)

Реестр МиГ-23 - создадим вместе




> Обновлен реестр МиГ-23Б и БН на первой странице, благодаря обнаружению зав номеров *трех* Индийских БН удалось определить диапазон зав номеров около половины машин, есть и другие изменения.

----------


## Transit

> Судан(Экс -ливийские) думаю и скорее всего это так, или Ливия.


Да, это Суданский контракт. Ещё в ремонте были эфиопские УБ 1206, 1207, 1209 БН 1269, 1285 и МЛ 1802, 1808 но по ним зав. нет

----------


## lindr

Transit, уточните пожалуйста тип. 

ЕМНИП 1201-1249 это УБ, 1251-1299 БН.

Правило деления номеров действует на несколько  типов. МиГ-21 спарки 1001-1049, Су-27УБК 1901-1949 и.т.д.

МиГ-23УБ 1202, 1205 есть в базе.

За 1802, 1808 большое спасибо!

----------


## lindr

Давайте попробуем прикинуть зав, номера, кстати 1207 у себя нашел, и это УБ

	УБ	№39				Эфиопия	1201	
	УБ	№39				Эфиопия	1202	Война 1998-2000
	УБ	№39				Эфиопия	1203	
Б1038002	УБ	№39			1980	Эфиопия	1205	117-й АРЗ Украина, Львов
	УБ	№39				Эфиопия	1206	
	УБ	№39				Эфиопия	1207	
Б1038005	УБ	№39			1980	Сирия		275-й АРЗ
Б1038007	УБ	№39			1980	Ливия	007	
Б1038008	УБ	№39			1980	Ливия	8008	ПНС
Б1038012	УБ	№39			1980	Ливия	8012	
Б1038021	УБ	№39			14.08.80	Ливия	8021	117-й АРЗ Украина, Львов 1060sq ПНС сбит 19.03.11

1206 90% что Б1038003, 1207 это Б1038004 процентов на 75.

----------


## AndyM

> А1038001	УБ	№39			1980	ЧССР	8001


Я думаю, что ЧССР была только восемь УБ: 7721, 7805, 7827, 7905, 8107, 8109, 8325, 8327
 :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## lindr

> Я думаю, что ЧССР была только восемь УБ: 7721, 7805, 7827, 7905, 8107, 8109, 8325, 8327


Да, опять эти чертовы цензоры ЧССР, нарисовали кучу поддельных номеров на фото, думал что все удалил  :Frown: .

----------


## Transit

> Transit, уточните пожалуйста тип.


Уточнил + добавил ещё два номера (все машины КВР 2006 года)

Египетский УБ 9592

----------


## lindr

> 1269, 1285


Спасибо, не видели случайно фото этих БН есть антенны СПС 141 на морде? В первой поставке шла версия без СПС.





> 1209


Это последний УБ Эфиопии. Последний БН ЕМНИП 1302.




> 0393215607	БН	№30	72	4?	12.03.80	Эфиопия	127?	117-й АРЗ Украина, Львов
> 0393215608	БН	№30	72	4?	25.03.80	Эфиопия	127?	117-й АРЗ Украина, Львов
> 0393215609	БН	№30	72	4?	25.03.80	Эфиопия	127?	117-й АРЗ Украина, Львов


Бортовые 1276, 1277 (Ошибочно записан как Ливийский) и видимо 1278, 1275 ЕМНИП в другом месте. подробнее о трех бортах тут.

http://russianplanes.net/reginfo/67544

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-23-98 б/н 36 белый ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## lindr

Кажется мне удалось понять распределение выпуска МиГ-23УБ по сериям, итак:

- всего выпущено 1008 машин

- с нешифрованными заводскими номерами 768 машин

1- серия 3 машины.
2-4 серия 5 машин в серии
5- серия 10 машин в серии
6-42 серии 20 машин в серии

- с шифрованными заводскими номерами 240 машин

43-66 серии 10 машин в серии.

----------


## filimonov-balashov

У нас разрезали МиГ-23. Самолёт устанавливался, как памятник. Перед установкой был вновь окрашен. Поэтому серийный номер в нишах шасси не нашёл. Но внутри стабилизатора сохранился шильдик "№1909 1971 г".

----------


## lindr

У нас это где? Кубинка, Борт 22? Фотографии прижизненные есть?

----------


## RA3DCS

> У нас разрезали МиГ-23. ".


А у ВАС это где?

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Балашов, Саратовская область. Прижизненые фото есть, когда самолёт служил учебным пособием. Фото ч. б. Фотографировал в 89 году. Тогда МиГ имел довольно приличный вид. Прилетел своим ходом вроде из Харьковского училища лётчиков.

----------


## lindr

Хм. интересно МиГ-23M 19-09 был в Кубинке под номером 22. Возможно номер на шильдике - номер из задела.

В ниже осн шасси есть шильдики на боковых поверхностях, маленькие на 4-5 цифр. и еще кое-где, подробнее тут (см МиГ-23)

Construction number locations (M) - Scramble

----------


## RA3DCS

> Хм. интересно МиГ-23 (без буквы) 19-09 был в Кубинке под номером 22. Возможно номер на шильдике - номер из задела.
> 
> В ниже осн шасси есть шильдики на боковых поверхностях, маленькие на 4-5 цифр. и еще кое-где, подробнее тут (см МиГ-23)
> 
> Construction number locations (M) - Scramble


Весь фокус в том, что буржуи не знают где должны быть шильдики на этих машинах их то у них не было. И шильдиков на первых миг 23 в том месте не было!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Балашов, Саратовская область. Прижизненые фото есть, .


Покажите фото! уж образец 1971 года думаю мы сможем отличить!

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Александр прав. Шильдиков в нише нет. Более того похоже МиГ ранний без буквенных индексов. На прошлой неделе, когда обмерял его и фотографировал, обратил внимание на такой факт. Обычно внизу находятся две створки: забора воздуха и выход из турбостартёра. На этом самолёте только одна прямоугольная сворка, овальной нет. бортовой номер до перекраски был 155 .

----------


## RA3DCS

> . На прошлой неделе, когда обмерял его и фотографировал, .


Ваши фотографии были бы очень ценные для изучения редкой модификации! Намерены ли Вы показать их уважаемому сообществу?

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Отсканировал фото 88 года. Но они маленького размера. Большие с проставлеными размерами деталей давно утеряны. Негативы сохранились, но фотосканера нет. Попробую отправить фотографии но без гарантии, комп хандрит.

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Козырек фонаря кабины позднего типа. Може поставили при КВР, который самолёт похоже проходил. Основные ниши шасси были серого цвета. Техник, который работал на МиГ-23 говорил, что ниши с завода красились серебрянкой.

----------


## lindr

> Ваши фотографии были бы очень ценные для изучения редкой модификации! Намерены ли Вы показать их уважаемому сообществу?


Это может быть и МиГ-23М, он с 1971 года 17-й серии, но пока со старым радаром, переходная модификация.

----------


## RA3DCS

К сожалению на этих фотографиях отличительные признаки образца 1971 года не видны! 
Нужно посмотреть зализы фюзеляжа перед стабилизатором!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Но внутри стабилизатора сохранился шильдик "№1909 1971 г".


Номер 1909 имеет МиГ-23М с Кубинки.

----------


## lindr

> Номер 1909 имеет МиГ-23М с Кубинки.


Александр я это уже *два раза* написал. пост № 483, 486.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Номер 1909 имеет МиГ-23М с Кубинки.


Я что-то  не уверен, что это 23М. Конус, мне кажется, ранний, как у "С". Усливающие накладки на в\заборнике характерны для "С", не для "М". №0918 - это МИГ-23С, который стоит в ФАЛТ МФТИ.

----------


## lindr

> Я что-то не уверен, что это 23М. Конус, мне кажется, ранний, как у "С".



Хм Если МиГ-23С тогда должно быть *0919*. Не было МиГ-23С более как 10-й серии и менее как 11-ой машины с серии.

Но опять-таки шильда на стабилизаторе может быть от другого борта, это случается часто.

----------


## FLOGGER

*lindr*, я просто сужу по внешнему виду самолета. Я понимаю, что 19 серия - это за пределами "С", но эта машина на "М" не тянет, на мой взгляд. Может, я и ошибаюсь насчет конуса и меня просто глючит. Но вот накладки... Я их на "М" никогда не видел. Может, даже скорее всего, какая-то переходная, т. к. на "С" ТП не было, а здесь есть.

----------


## lindr

> lindr, я просто сужу по внешнему виду самолета. Я понимаю, что 19 серия - это за пределами "С", но эта машина на "М" не тянет, на мой взгляд. Может, я и ошибаюсь насчет конуса и меня просто глючит. Но вот накладки... Я их на "М" никогда не видел. Может, даже скорее всего, какая-то переходная, т. к. на "С" ТП не было, а здесь есть.


Да нет, я имел ввиду, что номер ему возможно приписали не тот, а на фото действительно что-то странное, крыло плохо видно, однако.




> ТП не было, а здесь есть.


Нет у него Теплопеленгатора.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Нет у него Теплопеленгатора.


В наличии действительно нет, но на передних створках  характерные для ТП элементы, которые являются, как бы, частью заднего обтекателя ТП. На передних створках "С" этого нет.
Сейчас он перекрашен, имеет номер 04 и по этому снимку его принадлежность к "М" не вызывает сомнений. Единственно, остается вопрос по накладкам. Фото уже публиковалось, не помню, где.

----------


## lindr

Есть hi-res фото, тут и клык видно и вырезанный ТП.

Авиамузейчик в Кубинке (Aviation museum in Kubinka airbase) | Vitaly V. Kuzmin

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Я не утверждаю, что с.н. самолёта 1909,А хочу с вашей помощью его определить. Обтекатель РЛС типа М,МЛ.  Теплопеленгатор раннего типа. Кожух антенны серого цвета.

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Вот шильда:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я не утверждаю, что с.н. самолёта 1909


Скорее всего так и есть, 1909. В авиапамятниках он тоже указан:1909. Усиливающие накладки только смущают: не встречал их на "М".

----------


## lindr

> Вот шильда:


Это технологическая шильда, нужна вот такая прямоугольная шильда. Они есть в нишах шасси. 

http://foxbatone.files.wordpress.com...g_7080-001.jpg

Я уже писал в посте *№486* там по ссылке есть все места с шильдами..

Еще внутри планера *красной краской* пишется номер.

В Кубинке все же 19-09, а в Балашове не 19-09 скорее всего.

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Где внутри планера? В нишах шасси шильдов нет. Да и номер наносимый краской на стенке ниши закрашен.

----------


## lindr

> В нишах шасси шильдов нет


Это странно, должны быть, хотя бы под толстым слоем краски.

Внутри планера сейчас загружу, надо поискать. Вот 2516 на трех фото, последнее фото смотрим влево-вниз, там целое на первых двух половинка видна и на втором еще раз 2516 итого в трех местах.

----------


## filimonov-balashov

На интерцепторе правой плоскости есть надпись чёрным:1907. Внутри гаргрота 1906. На верхней крышке правого канала слива погранслоя возле каждого винта выбито число 19. На корневой секции интерцептора правой плоскости красный номер  написан от руки типа 65б.

----------


## filimonov-balashov

По фото привода антенны РЛС млжно что то определить?

----------


## lindr

> На интерцепторе правой плоскости есть надпись чёрным:1907. Внутри гаргрота 1906. На верхней крышке правого канала слива погранслоя возле каждого винта выбито число 19. На корневой секции интерцептора правой плоскости красный номер написан от руки типа 65б.


Крылья можно отбросить высокой вероятностью, на центроплане обычно совпадает с заводским, теперь понятно что 19-я серия. 
Когда машину собирают, берут те части выпущенные цехом агрегатной сборки, что ближе лежат. Жаль, было бы две надписи с одним номером на ФЗ, вопрос был бы снят.

Пока выходит, что это машина *1906* с крылом от 1907 и Стб от 1909.

На откидной части фонаря еще есть

http://walkarounds.scalemodels.ru/d/...3/DSCF1677.JPG

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Если бы имелась откидная часть фонаря, то вопросов бы не было.

----------


## RA3DCS

> На верхней крышке правого канала слива погранслоя возле каждого винта выбито число 19. .


Это длинна винта в мм.!

----------


## RA3DCS

Из всех скупых фоток, что показали можно сделать вывод, что это МиГ-23М! 
filimonov-balashov а с чего Вы решили, что фонарь не родной?

----------


## lindr

> Из всех скупых фоток, что показали можно сделать вывод, что это МиГ-23М!


По определению "М" т.к. весь задел он носа до хвоста по шильдикам - 19-й серии.  Номер немного под вопросом 19-я серия ЕМНИП всего 10 машин, 1909 ушло, 1907 отсекаю, т.к. консоль, остается *1906* на гаргроте, вот он скорее всего и есть, еще:

021001905	М	№30			197?	СССР		АК05 посл самолет с МП-28М - можно гарантировано пол серии отсечь по этому признаку, вот только бы вспомнить, что такое МП-28М :Confused: .

----------


## filimonov-balashov

За винты спасибо. Фото завтра. Комп не пропускает в Инет фото большого размера.Обтекатель го есть.  Вцентроплане где вскрыта обшивка номера не видел. Про фонарь не решил, а предположил.  Козырёк позднего типа, откидная часть -раннего.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Про фонарь не решил, а предположил.  Козырёк позднего типа, откидная часть -раннего.


Ваше фото для сравнения не очень корректное, на одном МиГ-23 на другом МиГ-27.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я прошу прощения, на этом снимке слева фонарь МИГ-23, справа МИГ-27? И еще: нельзя ли поподробнее насчет козырьков и откидных частей раннего и позднего типов?
P.S.Саша, личку глянь.

----------


## RA3DCS

> И еще: нельзя ли поподробнее насчет козырьков и откидных частей раннего и позднего типов?


Валера считается, что поздняя откидная часть с переплетом по перископу!

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Да с фонарём попутал. А что можете сказать по поводу турбостартёра.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А что можете сказать по поводу турбостартёра.


На образце 1971 года, ранних МиГ-23М и МиГ-23УБ была одна створка, когда появилась вторая надо копаться в документации, а ее не так уж и много по миг-23.
На Вашем миг-23 скорее всего еще есть присоска узла централизованной заправки топливом. На самых ранних Миг-23М узла заправки не было!

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Да узел централизованной заправки есть.

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Там есть вторая створка, но дальше по фюзеляжу.

----------


## Mig

Какой красавец!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## lindr

> На самых ранних Миг-23М узла заправки не было!


Была.

 ЕМНИП на 1701-1710, 1801-1810, 1901-1908.




> В центроплане где вскрыта обшивка номера не видел. Про фонарь не решил, а предположил. Козырёк позднего типа, откидная часть -раннего.


Ищите номера на фонаре и в ФЗ, ну ХЧ может быть. ОЧК левая и правая, стабилизатор - ничего не дают.

Гаргрот это уже нормально.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Там есть вторая створка, но дальше по фюзеляжу.


Эта створка к турбостартеру отношения не имеет. Это вентиляция отсеков.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Была.
> 
>  ЕМНИП на 1701-1710, 1801-1810, 1901-1908.
> .


До самолета АИ08 включительно заправка топливом только через заливные горловины!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Какой красавец!


Это модель МЛД, делал её японец!
P.S. Саша, почту глянь.

----------


## lindr

> До самолета АИ08 включительно заправка топливом только через заливные горловины!


Так 18-08 это уже МиГ-23М, потом что для 18-09 ..19-09?

На 19-09 ЕМНИП штуцер изменили.

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Вот снимки:

----------


## lindr

Похоже *65* был его ранний номер, на обтекателе шасси видны остатки номера (ч/б фото), если уменьшить яркость.

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Комп наладан дышит. Поэтому выкладываю не отдельные фото, а листы. На этом листе обтекатель стабилизатора:.Тут пилоны с номерами:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Так 18-08 это уже МиГ-23М, потом что для 
> .


Так мы про МиГ-23М и говорим! До 18-09 не было централизованной заправки топливом!

----------


## lindr

> Так мы про МиГ-23М и говорим! До 18-09 не было централизованной заправки топливом!


Ок. Только это нам ничего не дает, Посмотрел на фото - левое крыло от 19-07 - *две надписи*

Жаль нет фото цифр гаргроте, короче на 90% борт 19-06. По технологии 19-06 может при сборке получить крыло от 19-07.

Равно как крыло 19-07 не может быть на машине 18-й или 21-й серии.




> Тут пилоны с номерами


Угу, таки* 65*

----------


## RA3DCS

filimonov-balashov нужно попытается отсканировать негативы старых фотографий. Ответ о номере должен быть там!
А пока только ясно, что машина 19 серии.
Кстати давайте вспомним, что найденные бирки на самолете не несут 100% гарантию о его настоящем номере.

----------


## lindr

> Кстати давайте вспомним, что найденные бирки на самолете не несут 100% гарантию о его настоящем номере.


Надо ковырять ФЗ, если найдется заводской штамп красной краской на паре деталей - вопрос можно снять. 

А пока все что попадалось - технологические номера.

Кстати, что с фонарем? 

Надеюсь его не забрали на сувенир при порезке. Номер на нем очень важен, даже если он не от этой  машины.

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Когда начал фотографировать подвижной части фонаря уже не было. В 88 году кабину не открывали, поэтому отснять фонарь не мог. А что по турбостартёру, где  тогда воздухозаборник?  Отсканировать негативы пока нет возможности.

----------


## RA3DCS

> . А что по турбостартёру, где  тогда воздухозаборник? .


Под узлом централизованной заправки.

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Вот этот номер повторяется в разных местах фюзеляжа:

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вот этот номер повторяется в разных местах фюзеляжа:


Вот он и номер!
Lindr оказался прав!!!

----------


## lindr

Все. Вопрос можно считать закрытым. это 

021001906	М	№30			1971	СССР	65	155 Балашов

Этот номер наносится на заводе при сборке, для идентификации самолета при аварии, он же 1 в 1 наносится в нише шасси.

С 1974-75 года номер стал синим и пятизначным.

Вопрос к Сергею Исаеву: бортовые номера МиГ-23 в 32-й ГвИАП? Был там 65?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Этот номер наносится на заводе при сборке, для идентификации самолета при аварии,?


Ну Вы сказали!!!
Надпись краской отлично сохраняется особенно при пожаре!

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Теперь по турбостартёру. Вот вид потрохов в люке под точкой централизованной заправки:. Получается забор воздуха осуществлялся из подкапотного пространства, а не как на более поздних версиях двадцать третьего.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Получается забор воздуха осуществлялся из подкапотного пространства, а не как на более поздних версиях двадцать третьего.


Совершенно верно! Из внутрифюзеляжного пространства через створку забора воздуха! А вот на образце 1971 года по моему створки совсем не было. Но не уверен!

----------


## lindr

> Ну Вы сказали!!!
>  Надпись краской отлично сохраняется особенно при пожаре!


Не все сгорает уверяю Вас, можете поговорить с поисковиками, они покажут вам кучу фотографий деталей машин времен ВОВ и нанесенными краской зав номерами, по которым их идентифицировали,  ибо с  мет. шильдами там такая же беда как с современными типами.

В Хибинах Як-28П опознали по такому номеру, в Карпатах МиГ-23М.

----------


## RA3DCS

> они покажут вам кучу фотографий деталей машин времен ВОВ и нанесенными краской зав номерами.


Ну Вы сравнили! тогда и скорости совсем другие были. Номера наносятся но для других целей.

----------


## lindr

> Ну Вы сравнили! тогда и скорости совсем другие были. Номера наносятся но для других целей.


Александр еще раз:

МиГ-23М в карпатах , Як-28П в Хибинах и Ил-28 ТОФ *все три машины врезались в гору значительной скорости.
*

Як в 1970-х вообще не нашли.

Их опознали именно по таким надписям краской, их фото у меня было,сохранность почти 100% хотя после ЛП пролежали в лесу еще 30-50 лет, *краска не выцвела*.

Кроме этого находили мет. шильды *все они оказались бесполезными*.

Шильда Як-28П, пролежала на склоне 35 лет самолет врезался в скалу на большой скорости в начале полета, т.е. с *полной заправкой*.

----------


## filimonov-balashov

У нас на рембазе был раньше термостойкий лак.  Им жаровые трубы титанов и газовых колонок покрывали. Хватало на несколько лет.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не все сгорает уверяю Вас. В Хибинах Як-28П опознали по такому номеру, в Карпатах МиГ-23М.


В принципе да, если нанести такие номера во многих местах, то что-то и останется, не сгорит.

----------


## RA3DCS

Скажите лучше по этим сохранившимся технологическим надписям можно идентифицировать самолет при аварии.
Но никак не обратное, что их нанесли именно для этого!

----------


## lindr

> Скажите лучше по этим сохранившимся технологическим надписям можно идентифицировать самолет при аварии.
>  Но никак не обратное, что их нанесли именно для этого!


Это не технологические надписи. Технологические надписи видны на крыле "1907" например, плюс мет. шильдики.

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Номера 1906 нанесены через трафарет. технологические номера от руки.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это не технологические надписи. .


Это внутризаводской номер, который с вводом шифрования номеров в эксплуатационной документации вообще не фигурирует. И интерес представляет только отдельным категориям любителей авиации. К которой мы с Вами и относимся!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Номера 1906 нанесены через трафарет. технологические номера от руки.


Разумеется и еще регламентируется размер и тип шрифта!

----------


## lindr

> Это внутризаводской номер, который с вводом шифрования номеров в эксплуатационной документации вообще не фигурирует. И интерес представляет только отдельным категориям любителей авиации. К которой мы с Вами и относимся!


Хрен вам. После введения шифрования номеров МиГ-23 *синей* краской наносился именно *внешнезаводской* т.е. формулярный номер.  

До шифрования *красной* краской наносился заводской.

Потому Вам еще раз говорю: никакого отношения к технологическим номерам эта надпись не имеет.

Ближе к теме: в Шаталово был МиГ-23М *борт 64*, также опознан серийный *17-07*, борт неизвестен.

Ждем информации по *борту 65*.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Хрен вам. После введения шифрования синей краской наносился именно *внешнезаводской* т.е. формулярный номер.  
> .


Синей краской маркировал свою продукцию московский завод!

----------


## lindr

> Синей краской маркировал свою продукцию московский завод!


*А МиГ-23 он и производил*, Иркутск только спарки делал, МиГ-27 не в счет.

* Московский завод маркировал синей краской с конца 1974, до этого красной*. Можете по Ил-28 полазить  :Smile: .

Номер с места катастрофы (0390201704) 92-го ИАП , выпущен в конце 1974- начале 1975, на деталях шильды с датой 11.74.



МЛ из Иркустка - формулярный номер внутри планера

раз! 

два! 

При этом *на тех же местах, что четырехзначный красный заводской* МиГ-23Б выпуска этого же завода 1972 года.

Иракский МиГ-23МФ

----------


## RA3DCS

Интересно кто еще помнит, с чего начался наш спор?
С того, что Вы заявили, что номера (серийные формулярные) наносятсяна самолете для идентификации его при аварии!
Могу еще раз Вам заявить - бред это! 
Смотрим сборочный чертеж, к примеру тип-75 с «Полет ОИ 75-0001-200».

Нанести внешние заводские номера на крышках съемных люков, деталях, агрегатах и узлах непосредственно имеющих закрепление за данным изделием указанных в таблице.
При нанесении номеров руководствоваться ПИ к/м № 1176с. (чтоэто не знаю, кто знает, подскажите).
Цифровую нумерацию узлов и агрегатов в труднодоступных местах разрешается наносить кисточкой, по трафарету, резиновыми клеймами согласно инструкций, действующих в производстве.
Цифры выполнять шрифтом 12 по 100АТ-53 черной эмалью АС-131.
Разрешается применять шрифт 8 по 100АТ-53.

----------


## lindr

Посмотрите на фото МиГ-23МЛ Номера на нанесены отнюдь не съемных деталях, а на силовых элементах конструкции, особенно на первом фото МЛ, этот элемент хрен демонтируешь.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Посмотрите на фото МиГ-23МЛ Номера на нанесены отнюдь не съемных деталях, а на силовых элементах конструкции, особенно на первом фото МЛ, этот элемент хрен демонтируешь.


Посмотрите на остальные фото из Вашего примера все элементы съемные! Основное изделие тоже нужно пронумеровать!

----------


## stream

RA3DCS
При нанесении номеров руководствоваться ПИ к/м № 1176с. (чтоэто не знаю, кто знает, подскажите).
ПИ-Предварительное извещение, выпускается в бесчисленных колличествах конструкторскими отделами по изменеиям к конструкторской документации.

----------


## lindr

> Посмотрите на остальные фото из Вашего примера все элементы съемные!


То что съемные детали нумеруются, чтобы не потерялись никто не отрицает.




> Основное изделие тоже нужно пронумеровать!


Причем в нескольких местах :Smile: 

Подумайте на минутку фонарь обязательно маркируется ... и кресло. Только не надо говорить чтобы не потерялись. Сколько раз за время эксплуатации фонарь снимают? Если вы посмотрите фотографии с АРЗ то на машинах при капремонте номера бумажками приклеивают.

Так что не "прокатывает" ваше объяснение. Для АРЗ эта маркировка бесполезна ее снимают и наносят снова. При эксплуатации Маркировать несъемные и скажем так редкосъемные узлы нет необходимости.

----------


## FLOGGER

> ПИ-Предварительное извещение, выпускается в бесчисленных колличествах


Вовсе не факт. Насколько мне известно по работе, то ПИ - это Производственная Инструкция. Не могу, конечно, утверждать, но в данном случае, это, скорее всего она. Она выпускается как технологический документ, прописывающий, регламентирующий выполнение той или иной операции: будь то покраска чего либо, будь то пайка или еще что-то. Выпускается она совсем не в бесчисленных кол-вах, а может выпущена одна на многие годы, если технологический процесс не меняется. Например, инструкция по типовой пайке, кажется, ПИ-101 (точно сейчас не помню), родилась много десятков лет назад, но действует до сих пор.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Так что не "прокатывает" ваше объяснение. .


Так и Ваше не "прокатывает" совсем!

----------


## stream

FLOGGER
Да просто сравните:
ПИ-101 и ПИ к/м № 1176с, в просторечьи ПИшка

----------


## FLOGGER

*lindr*, при всем моем уважении к вам, не могу согласиться с вами и вот по какой причине. Я очень сильно сомневаюсь, что номера наносятся для того, чтобы через полвека посковики могли что-то опознать. Часть, которая потеряла самолет, думаю, и так отлично знает и бортовой и заводской номер упавшего самолета. Так что части для того, чтобы опознать самолет, эти номера вряд ли нужны. А предположитьт некий "самолетопад", что не разобраться кто, где упал, я лично не могу. Да и, потом, все равно ищут летчика или его останки (в начале, естественно, место падения), а документы у него, по-любому, найдутся. Вот вам и опознание.
В том, что номера наносятся не только на съемные, но и на силовые элементы планера, я ничего странного не вижу. Все идет своим чередом. На фото сборочных цехов, которые можно увидеть в Сети, видно, что фюзеляжи стоят на сборке десятками.Что же удивительного, что там все пронумеровано?

----------


## FLOGGER

> FLOGGER
> Да просто сравните:
> ПИ-101 и ПИ к/м № 1176с, в просторечьи ПИшка


А *что* я должен сравнивать? И как? И зачем? Я написал, что такое ПИ на нашей работе. При _очень большом желании_ я могу притарабанить, хотя бы скан обложки ПИ-101 (если я правильно помню номер). А вы можете показать обложку ПИ к/м № 1176с, чтоб можно было сравнить?

----------


## stream

> А *что* я должен сравнивать? И как? И зачем? Я написал, что такое ПИ на нашей работе. При _очень большом желании_ я могу притарабанить, хотя бы скан обложки ПИ-101 (если я правильно помню номер). А вы можете показать обложку ПИ к/м № 1176с, чтоб можно было сравнить?


Пишка (ПИ) может занимать объём 1 страницы А4, это извещение о внесении изменеия в КД....Хотя возможно вы правы...Нанасение номеров....действительно производственная инструкция, хотя работы выполняются непосредственно по технологическим картам(технологиям)

----------


## lindr

> А предположитьт некий "самолетопад", что не разобраться кто, где упал, я лично не могу. Да и, потом, все равно ищут летчика или его останки (в начале, естественно, место падения), а документы у него, по-любому, найдутся. Вот вам и опознание.


Сходите на тризну почитайте как дела обстоят в реальной жизни. 

Почитайте как находили машины потерянные в 50-60 годы с останками, потом долго искали номер самолета, потом запрос МО, нашли борт, по бумагам всех нашли и похоронили якобы, пока номер не нашли ничего не доказать было.

Почитайте выписки из отчетов трофейных команд ВОВ: "найден Ил-2 заводской номер такой-то, без экипажа отчет направлен в.." а потерян он был где-то месяц назад и НБЗ. А потом полк пишет "зав номер такой-то НБЗ найден трофейной командой сдан на металл - в расход".

И вообще с боевой обстановке документы с собой на задание ну-ну. Часто летчика хоронят неопознанным, потом через десятки лет поиск места падение машины, кропотливые раскопки, номер и имя.




> А предположитьт некий "самолетопад", что не разобраться кто, где упал, я лично не могу.


Вспомните сколько Сирия потеряла в июне 1982: 26 МиГ-21бис, 11 МиГ-21МФ, 16 Миг-23БН, 6 МиГ-23МФ, 4 МиГ-23С, 7 Су-22М.




> На фото сборочных цехов, которые можно увидеть в Сети, видно, что фюзеляжи стоят на сборке десятками.Что же удивительного, что там все пронумеровано?


Да пронуменованы, но *какими* номерами ? *Отнюдь не формулярными о которых мы говорим*. У меня не комgе фото 75 Миг-29 собираемых и в заделе, из "фотосессии" что попала в сеть и там *только прямые заводские*. Формулярные наносятся на последних стадиях сборки и при покраске.

*При сборке используются исключительно технологические номера, их бесполезность для определения номера машины хорошо видна на примере хотя-бы этого МиГ-23М.*

----------


## FLOGGER

Начал было отвечать по пунктам, но потом понял, что это бессмысленно. Сирия, ВОВ, поисковики, трофейщики, полезные номера, бесполезные, прямые, технологические, формулярные... Что вы доказали?
Никто никого не убедит. Собственно, спор бессмысленен. Вы высказали свое мнение, я - свое. Найдется документ, где буде прописано, для чего наносятся номера - вот и будет железный аргумент. Истина. На этом я и закончу этот пост.
P.S. Я что-то не понял: т. е. номер 19-06, который обнаружен на этом МИГе - он бесполезен? А какой полезен? Это "прямой заводской" или "технологический"? Разве не в нем серия и номер в серии?

----------


## lindr

> Я что-то не понял: т. е. номер 19-06, который обнаружен на этом МИГе - он бесполезен? А какой полезен? Это "прямой заводской" или "технологический"? Разве не в нем серия и номер в серии?


Номер 19-06 правильный, и он не технологический, то есть *не использовался в процессе сборки самолета*. Это принципиальная разница.

*Он используется исключительно для идентификации готового изделия.*

До 1975 года номер готового изделия был без шифрования и совпадал с одним из технологических номеров задела. Потом номер готового изделия стали шифровать и он стал отвязан от технологических номеров.

Остальные номера 19-07 и 19-09 итд. - технологические они появились в процессе создания задела, сборки в агрегатном цехе и.т.д. - по ним *невозможно* гарантировано определить номер самолета т.к. в готовом изделии используюся узлы из комплектом изготовленных для разных самолетов. На практике это выглядит так:

Самолет номер 19-06, крыло из задела для номера 19-07, стабилизатор из задела для ном ера 19-09 и.т.

Самолет номер 19-07, крыло из задела для номера например 19-05, стабилизатор из задела для номера 19-07 и.т.д

и.т.д

То есть делают задел для 10 к примеру машин, каждую деталь в процессе создания маркируют номером - это для машины 1, это для машины 2 и.т.д.

Все собрали агрегаты и тащат их цех окончательной сборки дам уже четко по местам - тут будет собрана машина номер один, тут номер два и.т.д.

Но тащат к ним узлы из цеха агрегатной сборки не строго по номерам, а те которые раньше готовы или ближе лежат, в результате у машины номер 1  может быть одно крыло от машины номер 2, второе от номер 3 и.т.д.

Ближе к концу сборки машину *маркируют номером, который будет у готового изделия*.

*Вот этот номер нам и интересен.*

P.S. Все-таки международный термины куда понятные и емкие.

c/n - construction number - номер готового изделия

l/n - line number - номер изделия использованный в процессе производства (от термина production line), у нас закрепился неправильный перевод "прямой номер"

fn - fuselage number - номер на фюзеляже присвоенный ему при сборке задела.

----------


## stream

За Микояна не скажу, но у Сухого с самого начала задел нумеруется по заложенной серии и крыло с изделия серии 19-07(стабилизатор, киль и тд)  пойдёт только на изд 19-07, про лючки(крышки люков с надписью серии, краской), вопрос вообще риторический, они не взаимозаменяемы. ПКИ отдельная история. Заводской номер(формулярный) присваивается по окончании испытаний, после подписания соотвствующих актов.

----------


## RA3DCS

> За Микояна не скажу, .


Такая "культура производства" наблюдается в 60 и начале 70 годов. После вроде тоже номера заделов совпадают.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Номер 19-06 правильный, и он не технологический, то есть *не использовался в процессе сборки самолета*, номера 19-07 и 19-09 итд. - технологические они появились в процессе создания задела, сборки


Как это понимать? 19-09 не технологический, а 19-07 технологический? А по каким же тогда номерам подбирают агрегаты при сборке?
Как я понимаю, то нумеруются все положенные к маркировке агрегаты именно номером серии и самолета в ней. Назовите этот номер как хотите: серийный. технологический... Кстати, кто это придумал: "технологический"? По ним в сборочном цехе и побирают агрегаты к сборке. И совсем другое дело, что на самолет, скажем, 1909 попадает агрегат с другого самолета - 1907 или 08. И то, я думаю, это по каким-то внутренним причинам, на что, КМК, должно было быть какое-то решение цехового начальства. 



> *Он используется исключительно для идентификации готового изделия.*


Кем?



> До 1975 года номер готового изделия был без шифрования и совпадал с одним из технологических номеров задела. Потом номер готового изделия стали шифровать и он стал отвязан от технологических номеров.


Т. е,, вы имеете в виду т. н. "формулярный номер"?



> по ним *невозможно* гарантировано определить номер самолета


*Кому* невозможно? Т. е., опять-таки, имеется в виду форм. номер?



> Ближе к концу сборки машину *маркируют номером, который будет у готового изделия*.
> *Вот этот номер нам и интересен.*


Ну, это кому как. Мне, например, интереснее серийный номер.




> P.S. Все-таки международный термины куда понятные и емкие.
> c/n - construction number - номер готового изделия
> /n - line number - номер изделия использованный в процессе производства (от термина production line), у нас закрепился неправильный перевод "прямой номер"
> fn - fuselage number - номер на фюзеляже присвоенный ему при сборке задела.


Может быть. Я еще встречал на агрегатах и p\n и s\n.

----------


## lindr

Flogger при всем уважении вы влезли тему в которой мало что понимаете, я Вам на пальцах объяснил в посте 571, ситуацию и конечно вы не читали на пример пост про МиГ-21УМ где разбирали польский самолет с узлами от УМ Камбоджи и Замбии или МиГ-23М с Кремово с тремя разными зав. номерами на узлах.

Последний раз отвечу на вопросы тезисно у вас есть два пути 

- поверить мне на слово

- полазить по самолетам поснимать на фото их шильдики перебрать несколько сотен фотографий шильд ВС, зав номер которых априори известен и.т.д.




> Как это понимать? 19-09 не технологический, а 19-07 технологический? А по каким же тогда номерам подбирают агрегаты при сборке?


По фактам: брали из стопки близких не проверяя соответствие. 




> Заводской номер(формулярный) присваивается по окончании испытаний, после подписания соотвствующих актов.


Все верно, именно так.




> И совсем другое дело, что на самолет, скажем, 1909 попадает агрегат с другого самолета - 1907 или 08. И то, я думаю, это по каким-то внутренним причинам, на что, КМК, должно было быть какое-то решение цехового начальства.


Это на Миг-21,23 обычное дело, более того мне пока не встречались машины, в которых все узлы были из одного комплекта.




> Т. е,, вы имеете в виду т. н. "формулярный номер"?


Да




> Кому невозможно?


Никому не возможно.




> Т. е., опять-таки, имеется в виду форм. номер?


Нет. Я имел виду,что по металлической шильде с номером машины например 19-09 нельзя определить номер самолета, на котором она стоит, только примерный разброс вариантов, хотя например в Кремово на МиГ-23М были узлы машин 20 и 22 серий.




> Может быть. Я еще встречал на агрегатах и p\n


Номер узла/детали. производственный процесс это : p\n->p\n+fn->l\n->c\n. s\n - серийный номер, но лингвистическом уровне имеет двоякий смысл, т.к serial - это бортовой номер.




> Такая "культура производства" наблюдается в 60 и начале 70 годов. После вроде тоже номера заделов совпадают.


Нет, это продолжалось и далее. Пример:

516999304	УМ	№31			1980			на  516999293

На УМ часто так, разбирали с приложением фото, только не помню тему.

----------


## FLOGGER

В качестве ответа: см. мой пост №570.
К тому же вы не ответили на мои вопросы в посте №574. А, если и ответили, то неубедительно: типа "Никому не возможно".

----------


## lindr

> К тому же вы не ответили на мои вопросы в посте №574. А, если и ответили, то неубедительно: типа "Никому не возможно".


Ответил, при чем на все.




> "Никому не возможно"


Отвечаю более развернуто: даже имея возможность просмотреть все все шильды с технологическими номерами, никто, даже то кто собирал этот самолет или эксплуатировал не сможет определить его заводской номер.

Для определения заводского номера нужно найти надпись краской строго определенного типа и цвета или шильду строго определенного вида и расположенную в нужном месте, номер  нанесенной краской и номер на такой, специальной шильде - это и есть заводской номер самолета.

Человек имеющий опыт может отличить "правильную" шильду или правильный номер от "неправильной". для этого нужно всего лишь 


> - полазить по самолетам поснимать на фото их шильдики перебрать несколько сотен фотографий шильд ВС, зав номер которых априори известен и.т.д.


*На этом тему закрываю, если что-то не понятно, перечитайте мои ответы еще пару раз. Если не поможет:* 


> - полазить по самолетам поснимать на фото их шильдики перебрать несколько сотен фотографий шильд ВС, зав номер которых априори известен и.т.д.


Заранее прошу у Вас прошения но все дальнейшие Ваши вопросы по теме определения заводского номера будут игнорироваться, т.к. вопрос уже и так разжеван по неприличия.

Для Александра; сегодня лазил по МиГ-31 в Авиагородке была озвучена кем-то теория, что по шильдам на крыльях, или стабилизаторе можно найти зав. номер. До крыльев добраться не смог.

На правом ст6 затерто *226??*, на левом *22384*, внутри *24504*, заводской номер хорошо известен : краской сохранился в двух местах, в том числе на стаб. *69700124508*

Так что отнюдь не до 70-х

----------


## filimonov-balashov

Ну всё правильно. Самолёт собирают из задела деталей, они же взаимозаменяемы.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Для Александра; сегодня лазил по МиГ-31 в Авиагородке


Раз на раз не приходится!
Как утверждают наши рижские коллеги на СМТ рижского музея даже бирки на консолях совпадают!

----------


## RA3DCS

> , они же взаимозаменяемы.


Взаимозаменяемые с доработками!

----------


## FLOGGER

> дальнейшие Ваши вопросы по теме определения заводского номера


А я вам их и не задавал. Вопросы *определения* зав. номера меня не интересуют. Если вы забыли, я напомню, что я только *не согласился* с вами в вопросе *для чего* они наносятся.



> сегодня лазил по МиГ-31


Никто не мешал? А то, помню, когда-то вылезал какой-то хмырь и делал вид, что фотографирровать его нельзя.

----------


## lindr

Обновлен список на первой странице добавлены несколько десятков машины с Украины и УССР.




> А я вам их и не задавал. Вопросы определения зав. номера меня не интересуют. Если вы забыли, я напомню, что я только не согласился с вами в вопросе для чего они наносятся.


Это один и тот же вопрос, одно проистекает из другого и наоборот, т.е. понимая различие между техн. и заводским номером, вы понимаете зачем на самолете наносится заводской номер.

Если кратко ваше высказывание звучит " ..я не верю, что заводской номер наносится на самолет для его идентификации" 

Хм.. а зачем тогда вообще его наносить? 

При сборке он не используется, АРЗ он не нужен, эксплуатант по вашим словам и так все знает  :Rolleyes: .

----------


## lindr

МиГ-23УБ Борт 84 234-го ГвИАП

Можно рассмотреть часть заводского номера ..418, исходя из даты поставки д.б. (390)1418, если только борту не присвоили экспортную нумерацию, тогда (Б103)7418.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Обновлен список на первой странице добавлены несколько десятков машины с Украины и УССР.
> .


Вы бы их другим цветом выделяли. Довольно проблематичное отслеживать, что добавлено!

----------


## Fencer

> Вы бы их другим цветом выделяли. Довольно проблематичное отслеживать, что добавлено!


Либо отдельным постом выкладывать изменения...

----------


## Avia M

По моему, не упоминается в реестре... Буревестник  20011г.

----------


## lindr

> По моему, не упоминается в реестре... Буревестник 20011г.


Спарка похоже, а еще фото есть? Поискать бы зав.номер.

----------


## Avia M

> Спарка похоже, а еще фото есть? Поискать бы зав.номер.


Да уж... Товарищ посещал аэродром в авг. сего года. Я не удосужился попросить отснять подробно. Увы. Там ещё боевой должен быть.

----------


## Fencer

> Буревестник  20011г.


2011 год...

----------


## lindr

фото ранее не встречавщегося борта МиГ-23МЛД(23-22) ВВС Сирии.

Похоже умельцы присобачили ему БВП-50-60 от одного из 23-18, что были куплены в Белоруссии в 2008 на запчасти.

Бортовой споттеры прочитали как 1400, но думаю это ошибка,  140*- это вертушки,

а 2400 вполне может быть, в этой эскадрилье были замечены МиГ-23БН и МФ.

----------


## lindr

Тренажер на базе кабины МиГ-23 из поставок в КНДР, жаль ракурс не очень

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тренажер на базе кабины МиГ-23 из поставок в КНДР, жаль ракурс не очень


Что за пульт справа от прицела? И кабина деревянная!!!

----------


## unclebu

> фото ранее не встречавщегося борта МиГ-23МЛД(23-22) ВВС Сирии.
> 
> Похоже умельцы присобачили ему БВП-50-60 от одного из 23-18, что были куплены в Белоруссии в 2008 на запчасти.
> 
> ....


А зачем снимать БВП, когда эти "запчасти" прекрасно облетывались в Барановичах перед отправкой в дружественную страну)))) Они ведь законсервированы были и в принципе неплохо хранились до поры до времени.

----------


## lindr

> А зачем снимать БВП, когда эти "запчасти" прекрасно облетывались в Барановичах перед отправкой в дружественную страну


Это не ко мне вопрос, на фото как раз такая комбинация а экспортный МЛД (23-22) БВП-50-60 не комплектовался, там ставили сирийский БВП на базе КДС-23 (ставили несколько блоков вряд).

Вторая проблема: нет в сети фото полетов экс Белорусских МЛД (23-18) в Сирии, есть мелкие фото неких машин с БВП-50-60, но это как выяснялось могут быть те же 23-22. 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-RaqU_EYMRq...07-03-2014.jpg

Так что похоже с 2008 они в воздух так и не поднимались.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А зачем снимать БВП, когда эти "запчасти" прекрасно облетывались в Барановичах перед отправкой в дружественную страну)))) Они ведь законсервированы были и в принципе неплохо хранились до поры до времени.


Говорим про боевые, а показываете фото спарок?

----------


## lindr

> Говорим про боевые, а показываете фото спарок?


Это фото очень ценное у правой машины видел зав.номер на щитке 03518?

Жаль что фото *сильно ужато*, оригинал с таким разрешением должен весить мегабайта два.

У Вас есть фото с лучшим качеством/еще фото стоянки?




> Говорим про боевые, а показываете фото спарок?


P.S. не вопрос, есть они у меня, но нужны в норм качестве как раз спарки, чтобы номер прочитать.

----------


## unclebu

> Говорим про боевые, а показываете фото спарок?


Ну во-первых это фото на компе в качестве фотообоев болтается. Во-вторых - А как же?! Все логично! Самые добитые машины в полках - это спарки. Если спарки в таком приличном состоянии, то и большинство боевых в приличном. Я о том, что не имеет смысла брать на запчасти летающие машины. Давайте будем точны в определениях. Можно купить и неэксплуатировать по разным причинам, но ведь полк на запчасти не покупают. А машины 23МЛ, 23МЛД и спарки - это не что иное как 201иап из Мачулищ.

----------


## unclebu

> Это фото очень ценное у правой машины видел зав.номер на щитке 03518?
> 
> Жаль что фото *сильно ужато*, оригинал с таким разрешением должен весить мегабайта два.
> 
> У Вас есть фото с лучшим качеством/еще фото стоянки? ....


если вопрос ко мне, то ответ - конечно. правда требуется время чтобы нужный диск найти.

----------


## lindr

> А машины 23МЛ, 23МЛД и спарки - это не что иное как 201иап из Мачулищ.


Важное замечание спасибо, одну машину я определил, но всего одну *38?*

29030197	УБ	№39	54		1982	СССР	3?	54-?? Белоруссия Сирия

Может и эта из 201-го?

29030201	УБ	№39	54		1982	СССР	39	54-?? Белоруссия

Этот МЛД тоже в Сирию?

0390312950	МЛА/МЛД	№30			04.79	СССР	14	12116 201-й ИАП Белоруссия




> если вопрос ко мне, то ответ - конечно. правда требуется время чтобы нужный диск найти.


Был бы очень признателен. Еще более был бы признателен, если бы вспомнили заводские номера поставленных машин. Увы базу данных таможни РБ в отличие от Украины и РФ так просто не купить.

----------


## unclebu

> Важное замечание спасибо, одну машину я определил, но всего одну *38?*
> 
> 29030197	УБ	№39	54		1982	СССР	3?	54-?? Белоруссия Сирия
> 
> Может и эта из 201-го?
> 
> 29030201	УБ	№39	54		1982	СССР	39	54-?? Белоруссия
> 
> Этот МЛД тоже в Сирию?
> ...


на момент начала 21 века в РБ других приличных спарок 23-х кроме как из 201 иап и не было. Номера поищу.

----------


## lindr

Свежие фото из Ливии, МиГ-23МЛДэ (23-22) борт 6452 2960326452, тренажер на базе з/ч.

----------


## Avia M

121 АРЗ стоянка. Пригодятся ли такие наблюдения? МиГ-23 №47 прежний 69, соотв. №28-57, №29-56. Цвета выгорели, 28 и 29 белые на киле.

----------


## andrew_78

> МиГ-23УБ Борт 84 234-го ГвИАП
> Можно рассмотреть часть заводского номера ..418, исходя из даты поставки д.б. (390)1418, если только борту не присвоили экспортную нумерацию, тогда (Б103)7418.


Достоверно: 3901418 №84 выпуска 11.1975 - 234 гв.иап

----------


## lindr

> Достоверно: 3901418 №84 выпуска 11.1975 - 234 гв.иап


Спасибо за подтверждение, еще данные зав номерам по МиГ-23 указанного полка у Вас есть?

В реестре есть МС №86, хотелось бы найти его коллегу №85

124004213	МС	№30			1974	СССР	86	ЛМ13 234-й ГвИАП, Москва, МАИ

Другие тоже весьма интересны.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Достоверно: 3901418 №84 выпуска 11.1975 - 234 гв.иап


Не клеится год выпуска 1975 к номеру 3901418????

----------


## Avia M

"Буревестник" 2014. Машины 41 ИАП...

----------


## lindr

Интересное расположение заводского номера. Спасибо!

P.S. Надпись заводская до покраски. Рядом нивелировочная метка.

----------


## lindr

Появился интересный фильм о гражданской войне в Ливии, походе "демократический процесс" набирает обороты

Наконец-то нашелся МиГ-23МЛД 23-22 зав. ном 2960326132 борт 132-потом 6132, что валялся с десяток лет, потом был восстановлен, видно, что он пережил войну. Также засветились старые знакомые 290326472, Б1037927, Б1038133.

----------


## OKA

"Истребители МиГ-23 821-го истребительного авиационого полка; аэродром Спаск-Дальний; 80-е годы "

   

477768 - Истребительное 

Познавательный журнал : 477768

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

In July 1991 there were 56 aircraft of different types in the "ZMAJ" Institute: 13 aircraft in working order were transferred in July 1991, while 43 non-operational aircraft were evacuated along with all spare parts,i.e. 1,329 components, in the first half of December 1991 (repair institute, "ZMAJ" was evacuated, pursuant to the agreement cosigned by the representatives of the European Community Monitoring Mission (ECMM), who were responsible for its implementation).

Of these 56 aircraft, 10 were Iraqi AF MiG-23ML aircraft.
Serials are: 23252, 23260, 23267, 23269 (c/n 25056, l/n 17530), 23278, 23279, 23282, 23288, 23290 and 23292.

Out of these aircraft, only 23269 has been overhauled. This MiG-23ML flew to Zeljava AB and then to Batajnica AB. The aircraft was handed over to Moma Stanojlovic aircraft repair plant. while the other MiG-23ML aircraft were put in storage at the 160th Logistic Support Base at Pancevo near Belgrade. For some time, 23269 formed part of the YAF Museum exhibition.


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## Sveto

Mr. Jeroen i have replied on you question about other iraqi planes - hope it helps Iraqi MiGs in Yugoslavia
according yugoslav sources there are 10 MiG-21bis + 10 Mig-23ML but i think that only 8 MiG-21 are really exisiting in Serbia today .It was planed to recive 24 iraqi MiG-21bis for overhaul (and some other types latter in 1991) - from these 24 planes some were overhauled and returned to Irak , other actually never arrived to Zmaj and they exist only on paper (as planed for overhaul but acctually never came into overhaul plant).Beside these four planes from your list(168,198,204,206 wich you probably saw in MoST durring airshow in 2012 ) wich were actually overhauled and serviced  by YAF personell for some time,only another four are stored in Serbia today : 174,177,186,190. To be 100% sure try to get infromation from arms control inspection wich is visiting Serbia since 1996. :) - we have no secrets ;)
Best regards
Svetozar Yokanovich
P.S. MiG-23 "ML" are probaly produced as MLA but it is not possible to investigate this here becouse  its electronic equipment was not planned for overhaul so there is no tehnical documentation about its radar ... Zmaj called them MiG-23ML
С уважением 
Светозар Йоканович

----------


## Sveto

15.12.1991 - evacuation from Zmaj

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> ВОЙСКОВАЯ ЧАСТЬ 25189 аэр. Килпъявр 941 иап (на декабрь 1985 года) МиГ-23М
> борт№ зав №
> 01	0390213260
> 02	0390213265
> 03...


по воспоминаниям п-ка (во время службы в Килп-Явре - капитана) Кабакова О.Ю. еще был борт "37", после посадки на озеро был списан и передан как учебное пособие в Даугавпилсское ВВАИУ им. Фабрициуса

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> по воспоминаниям п-ка (во время службы в Килп-Явре - капитана) Кабакова О.Ю. еще был борт "37", после посадки на озеро был списан и передан как учебное пособие в Даугавпилсское ВВАИУ им. Фабрициуса


ошибка вышла, сегодня уточнил - речь шла о Су-9 (похоже, катастрофа 1963 года)

----------


## andrew_78

0390317505  ГП510
0390324877  ГП808

----------


## lindr

> 0390317505 ГП510


Ангола, почти 100% (б/у), Тут вариантов два всего Ангола/КНДР, но код 510 встречается кодах поставки Ми-35 в Анголу




> 0390324877 ГП808


Ирак, процентов на 95% , возможно бортовой 23250 или 23251 (первый поставленный борт изделия 03), заводской 17420, менее вероятно 17421.

Перед ним 2960324875/17419 Болгария, за ним 2960324880, 2960324884 - Ирак.

----------


## Avia M

121 АРЗ. Янв. 2015. №19 красный, прежний полагаю №71...

----------


## andrew_78

> №19 красный, прежний полагаю №71...


Да? А если вот так?
ЗЫ Из берданки солью не палили еще?:)))

----------


## andrew_78

> А если вот так?


*19 синий*, ранее *17 красный*, ранее, да, *71 белый*
0903716	д.в. 03.04.80	крайний эксплуатант 116 УЦБПА (Астрахань)

----------


## andrew_78

> 0390310171	МЛ					СССР	15	Моск Обл, Ногинск


Да... У*шатал*и бортейку. Но видно на роду ему написано, т.к. борт из *Шатал*ово, 32 гв.иап
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
Зато пневматики в чехлах!

----------


## andrew_78

> 0390310170	МЛ					СССР	25	Моск Обл, Николо-Урюпино
> 0390310175	МЛ					СССР	32	Моск Обл, Николо-Урюпино


Славное это место, Николо-Урюпино! Какая-то в/ч там была? Интересно как туда МиГи попали? И еще Ми-8 там где-то поблизости стоит.

----------


## andrew_78

54-й гвардеец догнивает на аэродроме Камбала (Сары-Шаган, Приозерск).

----------


## Fencer

> Славное это место, Николо-Урюпино! Какая-то в/ч там была? Интересно как туда МиГи попали? И еще Ми-8 там где-то поблизости стоит.


Это военно-инженерный испытательный полигон...

----------


## andrew_78

> Это военно-инженерный испытательный полигон...


Нашел: 45 инженерно-маскировочный полк в/ч 58142
в/ч 58142 45 Инжинерно-маскировачный полк
Судя по всему эта парочка попала сюда в 1989 году.

----------


## lindr

> Славное это место, Николо-Урюпино! Какая-то в/ч там была? Интересно как туда МиГи попали?


А эти два тоже из Шаталово?

----------


## andrew_78

> А эти два тоже из Шаталово?


№32 - да (очень возможно, что это он на фото Ливадного В.П.)
№25 - требует проверки.

----------


## Йиржи

> Нашел: 45 инженерно-маскировочный полк в/ч 58142
> в/ч 58142 45 Инжинерно-маскировачный полк
> Судя по всему эта парочка попала сюда в 1989 году.


Андрей привет. Вот эта карта.

----------


## GThomson

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/70090348.jpg

Парк Мира в Кременчуге. МиГ-23МЛД 25 красный зав.№390319703, из Арциза.

----------


## Fencer

> Парк Мира в Кременчуге. МиГ-23МЛД 25 красный зав.№390319703, из Арциза.


Заводской номер верно указан?Здесь Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:8444) Ukraine - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23MLD 25 RED и здесь Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:8443) Ukraine - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23MLD 25 RED указан заводской № 0390314526.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Заводской номер верно указан? Здесь ........указан заводской № 0390314526.


Формулярный  номер 390319703, серийный 145-26

----------


## Fencer

> Формулярный  номер 390319703, серийный 145-26


Тогда правильней будет - 0390319703?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тогда правильней будет - 0390319703?


Правильно и то и другое!
Формулярный  номер 390319703, серийный 145-26.
Серийный именно 145-26, а не как Вы его указали № 0390314526.

----------


## Fencer

> Правильно и то и другое!
> Формулярный  номер 390319703, серийный 145-26.
> Серийный именно 145-26, а не как Вы его указали № 0390314526.


Спасибо за информацию.

----------


## andrew_78

Высший пилотаж в идентификации борта ("как это я называю").
Определил по данному фото с-т 0390312852.

----------


## lindr

> Высший пилотаж в идентификации борта ("как это я называю").
>  Определил по данному фото с-т 0390312852.


Поздравляю, а подробности можно (бортовой, полк), я могу только отметить, борт был выпущен в конце апреля 1979

----------


## andrew_78

> а подробности можно (бортовой, полк)


Так то ж самое интересное! Опознать во "всепогодном сверхзвуковом ракетоносце Н-ской части" конкретную машину.
Была возможность пару-тройку лет назад проводить часы/дни в архивах/библиотеках, перелопатить тонны бумаги, 
подышать пылью годов, полистать подшивки советской авиа- и военной периодики. Бортовой виден  - это 07 красный (семерка
читается однозначно на борту с-та, первая цифра - ноль - хотя и закрыта на самолете, но видна на инструментальном мешке, 
прицепленном к стремянке).  Далее определить дату, снимок сделан в 1982 году (в начале года, хотя и напечатал был в ноябрьском 
номере журнала) и понять кто в кадре. В кадре летчики А. Иванов и И. Мирошниченко. Нас интересует второй: Мирошниченко Игорь Владимирович, 
ставший генерал-лейтенантом и командовавший объединениями ВВС. В сети есть его биография, откуда следует, что на момент съемки
он служил в 787 иап (Финов). Ну и заключительный аккорд: нашелся у меня номерок борта №07 из Финова (нет у Л. Фройнда
в книжке этого борта, ну так у меня - есть). Как-то так.

----------


## lindr

Спасибо! интересно однако где он сейчас, не в Сирии ли?

0390312824	МЛА/МЛД	№30			04.79	СССР	01	Беларусь, Минск

Единичка тоже оттуда? (..52-..24)/2= как раз *семь* заводских номеров (по статистике средняя наполняемость МиГ-23 шифросерии 24 к 50)

соответственно и этот ????

0390312835	МЛА/МЛД	№30			04.79	СССР	

Есть еще два из 201-го может ранее 787?

0390312950	МЛА/МЛД	№30			04.79	СССР	14	12116 201-й ИАП Белоруссия
0390312967	МЛА/МЛД	№30			29.04.79	СССР		201-й ИАП 
0390312970	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1979	СССР	51	787-й ИАП Белоруссия

----------


## Avia M

121 АРЗ. Новость с "оттенком печали", от Евгения Лебедева.
"Вот и завершилась эпоха.... Одни из последних хранившихся МиГ-23 перевезены для демилитаризации с передачей в музеи,а оставшиеся разрежут на металл.Жаль эти самолеты. На фото МиГи летавшие в Андреаполе Астрахани Туношне...."

----------


## Lynx

А про этот что известно?
https://www.flickr.com/photos/chaika...57645873266510

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-23МЛД №34 (0390317256) из 41 иап ПВО.  " 2014 год. Стоит такая техника на БД аэродром Буревестник."  :

----------


## Intruder

Маленько добавлю по теме:
Служба МиГ-23М	№ 0390323457	вып 11.02.1982	изд 3			
	.06935				с 04.07.1982 по 25.11.1985	бн 17	
	40501				с 25.11.1985 по 02.10.1987		
АРЗ МО	13806				с 03.10.1987 по 02.04.1988		
                                     доработка изд 23-12 до 23-18							
	40501				с 05.04.1988 по 05.01.1990		
	28025				с 18.01.1990 по 07.03.1995		
	806 АРЗ МО	Салка		с 12.03.1995   -  утилизация

----------


## Avia M

Интересуют подробности... Спасибо.
1995г. В Дзёмгах утилизировано тяжёлой техникой, сотня МиГов (23?). Поражает размах. (Инф. из Сети).

----------


## Fencer

> Интересуют подробности... Спасибо.
> 1995г. В Дзёмгах утилизировано тяжёлой техникой, сотня МиГов (23?). Поражает размах. (Инф. из Сети).


Первый раз слышу,чтобы ОАО "КнААПО" им.Ю.А. Гагарина (такое название было в 1995 году) занималось утилизацией МиГов?

----------


## lindr

Вчера Сбит МиГ-23 ВВС Ливии (Рассвет Ливии, с авиабазы Триполи или Мисураты) (тип опознан мной по фото), машина с таким бортовым мне неизвестна, пилот полковник Хусейн Алколта погиб.

Возможно кто-нибудь сможет уточнить модификацию машины? По активатору (двойной) руля не МС и не УБ.

Может быть МФ или МЛД (23-22Б).

Возможно бортовой сменен намерено.

----------


## lindr

Прояснилась судьба еще двух МиГ-23МФ Ливии, что прошли ремонт на ЧАРЗ. Фото сделано в Мисурате в мае 2011

0390222162	МФ	№30			1982	Ливия	2162	ЧАРЗ, уничтожен на земле 03.11
0390224052	МФ	№30			1982	Ливия	4052	ЧАРЗ, уничтожен на земле 03.11

Две машины пережили 2011 год и попали в руки ПНС, затем "Рассвета Ливии"

0390220125	МФ	№30				Ливия	0125	1310? ЧАРЗ, ПНС
0390220200	МФ	№30				Ливия	0200	ПНС

Судьба одной машины все еще неизвестна

0390220206	МФ	№30				Ливия	0206	ЧАРЗ

----------


## lindr

Новый номерок

Б1037834	УБ	№39			1978	Ливия	7834	1060.sq ПНС

----------


## AndyM

Северная Корея:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j1Nbfi7xFM

23:04 - МиГ-23МЛ 71
23:13 - МиГ-23МЛ 53
23:27 - МиГ-23МЛ 75 
24:01 - МиГ-23МЛ 92

----------


## lindr

Спасибо за наводку, нашел несколько больше, в других видео. Все самолеты - Б\У 1980-81 годов выпуска, из СССР

03903???35	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 35
03903???36	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 36
03903???50	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 50
03903???53	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 53
03903???64	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 64
03903???66	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 66
03903???71	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 71
03903???75	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 75
03903???89	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 89
03903???92	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 92
03903???93	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 93
03903???97	МЛА	№30				СССР		КНДР 97

----------


## lindr

Еще новые 35 и 89, также фото 97 после ремонта.

----------


## lindr

2960326132 ремонт закончен, используется в боевых действиях

----------


## Avia M

Подглядел номерок, вероятно утилизируется (март 2015).

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

Uganda received (at least) two MiG-23MS aircraft from Libya.
Serials are 6909 and 8707. 
Both MiG-23MS are stored and are in a bad condition.


Regards,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

MiG-23ML 425 North Korea AF. See picture.


Regrads,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

Fake serial.

425 means 25 april - Military foundation day.
415 means 15 april - Kim Il-sung birthday.

 :Smile: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public...in_North_Korea

----------


## andrew_78

> Моя первая копеечка, МиГ завершивший жизненный путь на мишенном поле полигона под Воронежом


Если дорисованную позже единичку откинуть, будет похоже? (Сам сомневаюсь, т.к. окантовка разная). Какие мнения?

----------


## lindr

Ну не знаю, вот если кабина была с другого ракурса... У МИГ-23 без буквы тех серий кабина сильно отличалась от М.

----------


## OKA

Несколько фото здесь :

"Истребители МиГ-23 из состава 28-го истребительного авиационного полка ВВС Польши на запасном аэродроме полка в Pieniężnica (основной аэродром базирования в Познани) во время учений "Ocelot 85", проходивших осенью 1985-го года"

477768 - "В запасном гнезде"

Познавательная страничка на тему "28 Słupski Pułk Lotnictwa Myśliwskiego [ 28 SPLM ]"

https://pl-pl.facebook.com/Floggerfan

Много фото на тему МиГ-23 в т.ч.

 



https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4420438&type=1

----------


## Avia M

> Хочу положить свой "грошик" в общую копилку.
> 
> Не знаю заводских номеров МиГ-23МЛА, но напомню, что  весной 1978 года 234 гиап, аэродром Кубинка, получил 10 новых самолетов прямо с завода, на которых были выполнены доработки с учетом "визитных" задач этого полка. В полку МиГ-23МЛА, входившие в состав 4-й эскадрильи показа, имели бортовые номера 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29 и 30. 
> 
> Б/н 23 был разбит в аварии 14 августа 1981 г. на аэродроме Шауляй.
> 
> Оставшиеся  9 самолетов МиГ-23МЛА эксплуатировались 234 гиап до второй половины 1980-х годов.


Данный борт не из этой "компании"? Возможно визит на 121АРЗ?

----------


## lindr

> Данный борт не из этой "компании"? Возможно визит на 121АРЗ?


Нет показушные ЕМНИП были без пилонов и ТП.

----------


## GK21

> Нет показушные ЕМНИП были без пилонов и ТП.


Кроме десяти упомянутых МиГ-23МЛА из "компании" визитных в 4-й "показной"  АЭ 234-го ГИАП была еще пара боевых МЛ/МЛА с б/н "91" и "93" (красные) с пилонами

----------


## lindr

> Кроме десяти упомянутых МиГ-23МЛА из "компании" визитных в 4-й "показной" АЭ 234-го ГИАП была еще пара боевых МЛ/МЛА с б/н "91" и "93" (красные) с пилонами


Да были но вопрос был не о них.

----------


## Avia M

Выходит слетались на завод... № 01,02,07,25,29,30,32,УБ №93.

----------


## lindr

Прояснилась судьба еще одной Ливийской спарки, Мисрата - "Рассвет Ливии"

Б1038425	УБ	№39			1984	Ливия	425	потом 8425 ПНС, РЛ

----------


## lindr

Парочка МиГ-23МС в негодном состоянии, 

новый

0391208331	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	8331	

второй думаю

0391209075	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9075	1050sq

он уже был.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Парочка МиГ-23МС в негодном состоянии, 
> 
> новый
> 
> 0391208331	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	8331	
> 
> второй думаю
> 
> 0391209075	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9075	1050sq
> ...


Hi,

A better picture of 9075.



Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## ПСП

> Изменения в реестре
> 124004214 МС №30 1974 СССР ЛМ14 Самара


Бортовой номер №47 желтый с белой окантовкой. Всё, что удалось вспомнить...

----------


## Galcom

Привет!

Венгерские МиГ-23 в конце восьмидесятых

Hungarian MiG-23 with Camo






-----------------------
Eastern Order of Battle
www.easternorbat.com

----------


## Avia M

"Преобразился". Заводской шипко спрятался.

----------


## OKA

> "Преобразился". Заводской шипко спрятался.


Вот так камо)) Мдя, что было в канистрах, то и намазали, с окантовочкой по краю пятен и бэлым носом, чтоб издалека видать было))

----------


## Антон

> Вот так камо)) Мдя, что было в канистрах, то и намазали, с окантовочкой по краю пятен и бэлым носом, чтоб издалека видать было))


Да уж... В парке "патриот" намалевали так намалевали - Су25т вообще ужас...

----------


## Avia M

> Вот так камо)) Мдя, что было в канистрах, то и намазали, с окантовочкой по краю пятен и бэлым носом, чтоб издалека видать было))


Изв. за off., но из того набора канистр (в кол-ве 4-х), что был предложен, данный вариант лучший...

----------


## OKA

> Изв. за off., но из того набора канистр (в кол-ве 4-х), что был предложен, данный вариант лучший...


Ну, наверное, моё диванное замечание тоже не худшее)) 

 

А серебрянкой в виде автомоб. грунтовки бывают возможности красить аппараты? Наверное как всегда - "В тапёра не стрелять! Играет как умеет!" ))

Это сугубо практический вопрос, автомобильные грунтовки для наземных экспонатов, представляются оптимальными ср-вами сохранения объектов.

----------


## Fencer

> "Преобразился". Заводской шипко спрятался.


Заводской № 021001909

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-23МЛ 0390308897, серийный 101-29. Академия генштаба.

Уходит на памятник в Монино!

----------


## lindr

> МиГ-23МЛ 0390308897, серийный 101-29


По серийному выходит нестыковка, по вашим же сведениям 101-28 имеет борт из Иркутска

0390310163	МЛ	№30			1977	СССР	27	10128 Иркутское ВВАИУ

Следовательно 101-29 будет 0390310165, 

или 0390310163 не 101-28

или 0390308897 не 101-29

----------


## RA3DCS

> или 0390308897 не 101-29


Я на не стыковку тоже обратил внимание, но как видим не стыковки бывают. Формулярный не обязательно "должен" следовать за серийным. Эти номера присутствуют на самолете. Есть фото правда не мои!

----------


## lindr

> Формулярный не обязательно "должен" следовать за серийным.


но не на 15 номеров отличие а на 1-2...


Потом 0390310175 - 103-19 12 формулярных до 0390310163 и 20 заводских.... не верю!

скорее всего 0390310163 это 102-28 = 12 формулярных и 4 заводских

----------


## comrad

lindr,
Можешь прояснить про модификации МиГ-23 МС и МЕ ?
Их в Сирию поставляли, В частности, меня интересует, как выглядели кабины этих модификаций...?
Чем от МФ и МЛ отличались?
Были ли у МС и МЕ ИЛС ?

----------


## lindr

> Можешь прояснить про модификации МиГ-23 МС и МЕ ?


На самом деле все МиГ-23МС




> Их в Сирию поставляли, В частности, меня интересует, как выглядели кабины этих модификаций...?


Была кабина, поищу фото




> Чем от МФ и МЛ отличались?


РЛС Алмаз-23 стояла, нет ТП, Нет ракет сред.дальности, кабина ближе к МиГ-21СМ,бис




> Были ли у МС и МЕ ИЛС ?


Нет




> Их в Сирию поставляли,


Почти все в Ливию, в Сирию, Египет, Ирак совсем немного.

----------


## RA3DCS

> по вашим же сведениям 101-28 имеет борт из Иркутска
> 
> 0390310163    МЛ    №30            1977    СССР    27    10128 Иркутское ВВАИУ


Что то я не найду в своих архивах информацию по этому борту!
У меня есть по другому:
0390310376, серийный 10325 Иркутское ВВАИУ.
Может что то забыл, напомните!

----------


## Transit

ВВС Сирии. Борт 2791

----------


## lindr

> ВВС Сирии. Борт 2791


один из бортов 23-22Б что прошел ремонт на 275 АРЗ, скорее всего (процентов на 90%) 0390324533/170-23

а 2790 возможно УБ




> 0390310376, серийный 10325 Иркутское ВВАИУ.
>  Может что то забыл, напомните!


у него два шильдика: 10325 и и ложный 10185, думаю 10128 на 0390310163 из той же серии, то есть борт приналежит к 102-й серии.

Прикинем МЛ по сериям, всего их около ста, не более 140

08250-08299 ~24 машины
08851-08899 ~24 машины
10151-10199 ~24 машины
10351-10388 ~18 машин

0390308651 читается нечетко , может быть 0390308851

0390308528 в Одессе может быть 85-28

0390306418,	0390306625	м.б разовые образцы

----------


## comrad

> РЛС Алмаз-23 стояла, нет ТП, Нет ракет сред.дальности


Граце, сеньёр!))

* РЛС Алмаз-23 Какая дальность сканирования и сопровождения?

* ракеты средней дальности - это Р-23, Р-24 ?

* Что такое ТП ?

----------


## lindr

> * РЛС Алмаз-23 Какая дальность сканирования и сопровождения?


По характеристикам в общем и целом соответствует РП-22СМ (См. плакаты на стене)

На базе Алмаз-23 были созданы Алмаз-23Б для МиГ-21бис (для стран третьего мира) и Алмаз-23М (возможно для тип-88)




> * ракеты средней дальности - это Р-23, Р-24 ?


Да.




> * Что такое ТП ?]


Теплопеленгатор (IRST)

----------


## comrad

фотки из Ливии ?

----------


## lindr

Да, из Ливии.

----------


## comrad

lindr, хотел написать личное сообщение, но у Тебя ящик с ЛС переполнен...
За фотки спасибо, интересные кадры.

----------


## lindr

> но у Тебя ящик с ЛС переполнен...


вчера еще почистил

----------


## comrad

Вот нашел в своих архивах пару фоток.
Не знаю, его внесли в реестр или нет?
Стоит под г.Минском, музейный комплекс "Линия Сталина"

----------


## lindr

Арбитражным судом установлено, что 06 марта 1996 г. между войсковой частью № 25954 Минобороны России и ФГУП «ЛИИ им. М.М. Громова» был заключен договор № 2/96, согласно которому войсковая часть передает институту безвозмездно во временное пользование самолеты МиГ-25ПУ № 22018746, МиГ-23УБ № 8902911, МиГ-23УБ № 0903915 для проведения научно-исследовательских работ по заказам Минобороны России, обеспечения летных исследований в интересах авиации ПВО, решения задач по подготовке и переподготовке летно-испытательного состава на базе Летно-исследовательского института и Школы летчиков-испытателей, а также показов авиатехники (л. д. 7-8).

----------


## lindr

Новая запись: 7834 отремонтировали, готов к БД

Б1037834	УБ	№39			1978	Ливия	7834	ПНС 1070sq

Блин, сколько же у ливийцев УБ-шек...

Да МиГ-21бис борт 404 тоже летает теперь.

----------


## comrad

Да МиГ-21бис борт 404 тоже летает теперь.[/QUOTE]

А фотка этого(404) есть?

----------


## lindr

Видео есть https://www.facebook.com/moktaar/vid...type=2&theater

----------


## comrad

Lindr, а нет ли у Тебя схем(чертежей) кабин МиГ-23 МЛД и МиГ-23 МЛ ?
Может фото качественные?
Пишу здесь, а то личка переполнена...

----------


## lindr

Прояснилась судьба 

2960326133	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1984	Ливия	133	sq1070 потом 6133 ПНС

Пережил таки войну, и возможно будет летать.

----------


## lindr

Б1037927 похоже тоже наконец ввели в строй. Долго его чинили.

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-23УБ №04 (0304)  :

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Прояснилась судьба 
> 
> 2960326133	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1984	Ливия	133	sq1070 потом 6133 ПНС
> 
> Пережил таки войну, и возможно будет летать.

----------


## lindr

Машины с Буревестника, жаль трудно разобрать заводские номера.

0390319304? и 0380317208?

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Машины с Буревестника, жаль трудно разобрать заводские номера.
> 
> 0390319304? и 0380317208?


Я прочитал именно так...

----------


## lindr

на МАКСЕ стоит МиГ-27М с АЛ-31Ф заводской номер написан слева под подголовником желтыми цифрами, на этом фото не виден. нужно аккуратно проверить три последние цифры (плохо читаются).

83712534585	М	№99			1983	СССР	115	АЛ-31Ф ЛИИ

----------


## F74

> на МАКСЕ стоит МиГ-27М с АЛ-31Ф заводской номер написан слева под подголовником желтыми цифрами, на этом фото не виден. нужно аккуратно проверить три последние цифры (плохо читаются).
> 
> 83712534585	М	№99			1983	СССР	115	АЛ-31Ф ЛИИ


Да, еще один упущенный шанс - прорабатывался СВП-24-27 с АЛ-31- но мистер Пого подсуетился :(

----------


## Migarius

> на МАКСЕ стоит МиГ-27М с АЛ-31Ф заводской номер написан слева под подголовником желтыми цифрами, на этом фото не виден. нужно аккуратно проверить три последние цифры (плохо читаются).
> 
> 83712534585	М	№99			1983	СССР	115	АЛ-31Ф ЛИИ


Серийный номер записан правильно, принадлежность неправильно. Строевой бортовой номер был 14 голубой. Нынешний бортовой номер имеет корни от внутризаводского номера 1115

----------


## lindr

> Нынешний бортовой номер имеет корни от внутризаводского номера 1115


Спасибо, теперь понятно, там в 11 серии еще Казахстан и Шри Ланка из летающих.

----------


## lindr

Мне задали в ЛС резонный вопрос о данным по Ми Г-27, что же, это не секрет, вот список, хоть и грязноват.
Исправлениям буду очень рад.

Миг-27								
зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания
32-25/1		ММЗ Зенит			17.11.72	СССР	351	Прототип
32-25/2		ММЗ Зенит			07.03.73	СССР	52	Прототип АЛ-21Ф-3

3910501	 	№39	05	01	1973	СССР		первый МиГ-23БМ на ИАЗ с АЛ-21Ф-3
3910502	 	№39	05	02	1973	СССР	

3910601	 	№39	06	01	1973	СССР	60	Латвия АЛ-21Ф-3
3910602	 	№39	06	02	1973	СССР		
3910603	 	№39	06	03	1973	СССР	03	лл, корабельный вариант
3910604	 	№39	06	04	1973	СССР		
3910605	 	№39	06	05	1973	СССР		
		№39				СССР		58-й АПИБ потерян 25.07.77
61912506231	Д	№39	07	??	1974	СССР		Рангсдорф

61912507006	Д	№39	08	??	1974	СССР	71	Ньюарк

61912508698	Д	№39	09	??	1974	СССР		Рангсдорф

61912511018	Д	№39	10	??	1974	СССР	01	Монино
61912511048	Д	№39	10	??	14.01.75	СССР	27	722-й АПИБ, 642-й АПИБ, 722-й АПИБ, 707-й ИАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС
61912511075	Д	№39	10	??	1975	СССР	22	Украина, Сумы

61912512121	Д	№39	11	??	25.09.74	СССР	83	642-й АПИБ Украина, Харьков

61912515015	Д	№39	12	??	1975	СССР	49	129-й АПИБ Академия ГШ ВС

61912517041	Д	№39	13	??	19.03.75	СССР	91	в/ч  26251, в/ч 21377, 722-й АПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ бн 46, 4020 БРС

61912518070	Д	№39	14	??	22.03.75	СССР	99	559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 296-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС
61912518124	Д	№39	14	??	07.04.75	СССР	29	559-й АПИБ, 88-й АПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ бн 29, 899-й ГвАПИБ бн 19, 4020 БРС
61912518127	Д	№39	14	??	07.04.75	СССР	36	559-й АПИБ, 88-й АПИБ, 372-й АПИБ, 899-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС

61912520025	Д	№39	15	??	1975	СССР		Рангсдорф

61912522041	Д	№39	16	??	1975	СССР		замки ДЗУ-1А, 4000Кг

61912525043	Д	№39	17	0?	1975	СССР		559-й АПИБ 
61912525044	Д	№39	17	0?	1975	СССР	103	4020 БРС
61912525050	Д	№39	17	0?	1975	СССР		559-й АПИБ 
61912525051	Д	№39	17	0?	11.07.75	СССР	37	559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС 
61912525052	Д	№39	17	0?	1975	СССР		559-й АПИБ 
61912525060	Д	№39	17	08	01.08.75	СССР	45	559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 899-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС 
61912525062	Д	№39	17	09	1975	СССР	09	559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912525065	Д	№39	17	10	1975	СССР	69	4020 БРС

61912530014		№39	18	??	1975	СССР	05	Украина, Киев
61912530017	Д	№39	18	??	1975	СССР		контроль ПрНК-23

61912532061	Д	№39	19	??	1975	СССР		327-й АПИБ
61912532085	Д	№39	19	??	24.09.75	СССР	97	642-й ГвАПИБ, 707-й ИАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС

61912535107	Д	№39	20	??	1975	СССР	69	642-й ГвАПИБ Украина бн 67, Луганск
61912535111	Д	№39	20	??	13.10.75	СССР	11	642-й ГвАПИБ, 707-й ИАПИБ, 4020 БРС

61912536115	Д	№39	21	??	13.10.75	СССР	75	642-й ГвАПИБ, 707-й ИАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС
61912536121	Д	№39	21	??	1975	СССР		4020 БРС
61912536123	Д	№39	21	??	30.10.75	СССР	21	642-й ГвАПИБ, 707-й ИАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС

61912538152		№39	22	0?	1975	СССР	51	722-й АПИБ  Ходынка №140-160
61912538157	Д	№39	22	0?	1975	СССР		4020 БРС
61912538170	Д	№39	22	10	08.12.75	СССР	03	722-й АПИБ, 899-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС

61912540171	Д	№39	23	01	1976	СССР		88-й АПИБ
61912540183	Д	№39	23	??	1976	СССР		88-й АПИБ
61912540210	Д	№39	23	??	1976	СССР		88-й АПИБ

61912546047	Д	№39	26?	??		СССР	03	

61912549071	Д	№39	28	??	01.07.76	СССР	79	3-й АПИБ, 940-й АПИБ, 911-й АПИБ, 722-й АПИБ, 707-й ИАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС

61912550105	Д	№39	29	??	1976	СССР	75	4020 БРС

61912551104	Д	№39	30	??	1976	СССР	33	296-й АПИБ

61912553151	Д	№39	31	??	1976	СССР	32	296-й АПИБ 
61912553153	Д	№39	31	??	1976	СССР	17	296-й АПИБ 
61912553155	Д	№39	31	??	1976	СССР	24	296-й АПИБ

61912555161	Д	№39	32	01	1976	СССР	42	559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912555163	Д	№39	32	02	1976	СССР	25	296-й АПИБ 
61912555165	Д	№39	32	03	30.11.76	СССР	27	3-й АПИБ, 296-й АПИБ, 899-й ГвАПИБ, в/ч 52029, 4020 БРС
61912555170	Д	№39	32	04	1976	СССР	29	296-й АПИБ 
61912555172	Д	№39	32	05	1976	СССР	26	296-й АПИБ 
61912555174	Д	№39	32	06	1976	СССР	42	296-й АПИБ потерян 08.87
61912555175	Д	№39	32	07	1976	СССР	25	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912555178	Д	№39	32	08	1976	СССР	44	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912555180	Д	№39	32	09	12.11.76	СССР	34	3-й АПИБ, 296-й АПИБ, 559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 296-й АПИБ, 899-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС

61912556035	Д	№39	33	01	1976	СССР	27	ГСВГ
61912556185	Д	№39	33	02	1976	СССР		ограждение пушки
61912556190	Д	№39	33	03	1976	СССР	11	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912556192	Д	№39	33	04	30.11.76	СССР	15	559-й АПИБ, 88-й АПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 899-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС   
61912556194	Д	№39	33	05	1976	СССР	31	1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС
61912556196	Д	№39	33	06	1976	СССР	27	559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912556199	Д	№39	33	07	1976	СССР	29	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912556200	Д	№39	33	08	1976	СССР	02	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912556205	Д	№39	33	09	1976	СССР		559-й АПИБ
61912556210	Д	№39	33	10	1976	СССР	24	559-й АПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ

61912558128	Д	№39	34	??	10.01.77	СССР	117	559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС
61912558135	Д	№39	34	??	1977	СССР	21	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912558142	Д	№39	34	??	1977	СССР	50	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912558147	Д	№39	34	??	1977	СССР	26	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912558158	Д	№39	34	??	1977	СССР	49	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912558160	Д	№39	34	??	1977	СССР	30	19-й ГвАПИБ 

61912559193	Д	№39	35	??	1977	СССР	48	19-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС 
61912559200	Д	№39	35	??	1977	СССР	24	19-й ГвАПИБ 

61912560130	Д	№39	36	??	1977	СССР		
61912560215	Д	№39	36	??	1977	СССР	01	19-й ГвАПИБ, Тольятти 
61912560240	Д	№39	36	??	1977	СССР	22	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912560255	Д	№39	36	??	1977	СССР	03	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912560262	Д	№39	36	??	1977	СССР	04	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912560265	Д	№39	36	??	1977	СССР	10	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912560260	Д	№39	36	??	14.03.77	СССР	119	19-й ГвАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС
61912560270	Д	№39	36	??	1977	СССР	28	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912560275	Д	№39	36	??	1977	СССР	06	19-й ГвАПИБ 

61912561300	Д	№39	37	??	1977	СССР	23	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912561302	Д	№39	37	??	1977	СССР	51	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912561305	Д	№39	37	??	1977	СССР	43	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912561307	Д	№39	37	??	1977	СССР	05	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912561309	Д	№39	37	??	1977	СССР		убрана поддержка Х-28
61912561310	Д	№39	37	??	1977	СССР	46	559-й АПИБ, 19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912561312	Д	№39	37	??	1977	СССР	08	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912561313	Д	№39	37	??	1977	СССР	07	19-й ГвАПИБ 
61912561315	Д	№39	37	??	1977	СССР	45	19-й ГвАПИБ 

61912565065	Д	№39	38	??	15.09.77	СССР	10	236-й АПИБ, 911-й АПИБ, 940-й АПИБ, 372-й АПИБ, 899-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС
61912565094	Д	№39	38	??	05.10.77	СССР	111	236-й АПИБ, 911-й АПИБ, 722-й АПИБ, 707-й ИАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС

61912567055	Д	№39	39	??	1978	СССР	01	4020 БРС

61912569140	Д	№39	40	??	1978	СССР	10	236-й АПИБ, 88-й АПИБ, Мурманск бн 01
61912569150	Д	№39	40	??	16.01.79	СССР	73	929-й ГЛИЦ, 642-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС

	Д	№39				СССР		58-й АПИБ потерян 15.06.87
	Д	№39				СССР		58-й АПИБ потерян 03.03.89
	32-26/1	№39			1976	СССР	361	Опытный, переделан из МиГ-27
	32-26/2	№39			1977	СССР	362	Опытный, переделан из МиГ-27 испытания СН-29
	32-26/3	№39			1977	СССР	363	Опытный, переделан из МиГ-27
	32-26/4	№39			1977	СССР	364	Опытный, переделан из МиГ-27

76802601001	К	№39	01	01		СССР	01	0101 1080101
76802612055	К	№39			10.01.79	СССР	28	911-й АПИБ потерян 22.09.88
76802612058	К	№39				СССР		4020 БРС

76802620110	К	№39	??	01		СССР	11	НИИ ВВС, МАИ Ахтубинск
76802620120	К	№39	??	03		СССР	09	559-й АПИБ 
76802620122	К	№39	??	04	29.02.80	СССР		266-й АПИБ потерян 19.09.92
76802620128	К	№39	??	05		СССР	07	559-й АПИБ 

76802622132	К	№39	??	0?		СССР	03	Украина, Винница
76802622133	К	№39	??	0?		СССР	06	559-й АПИБ 
76802623142	К	№39	??	0?		СССР	08	559-й АПИБ 
76802623145	К	№39	??	0?		СССР	02	559-й АПИБ 

76802625151	К	№39	??	01		СССР	57	Украина, Киев 12500455 Б204
76802625155	К	№39	??	02		СССР	11	Украина, Одесса
76802625156	К	№39	??	03		СССР	04	559-й АПИБ 
76802625157	К	№39	??	04		СССР	12	559-й АПИБ 
76802625158	К	№39	??	05		СССР	10	559-й АПИБ 

76802627163	К	№39	??	01		СССР	50	559-й АПИБ 
76802627165	К	№39	??	02		СССР	42	559-й АПИБ 
76802627166	К	№39	??	03		СССР	41	559-й АПИБ 
76802627169	К	№39	??	04		СССР	44	559-й АПИБ 
76802627170	К	№39	??	05		СССР	23	Украина, Одесса

76802630200	К	№39	??	01		СССР	43	559-й АПИБ 
76802630202	К	№39	??	02		СССР	45	559-й АПИБ 
76802630203	К	№39	??	03		СССР	46	559-й АПИБ 
76802630204	К	№39	??	04		СССР	47	559-й АПИБ 
76802630205	К	№39	??	05		СССР	48	559-й АПИБ 
76802630207	К	№39	??	06		СССР	49	559-й АПИБ 

76802635265	К	№39				СССР	01	559-й АПИБ 
76802635270	К	№39				СССР	60	372-й АПИБ Украина, 562-й АРЗ
76802635272	К	№39				СССР	41	372-й АПИБ Казань

76802640350	К	№39				СССР	25	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
76802640363	К	№39				СССР	30	559-й АПИБ 

76802643370	К	№39			1981	СССР	23	559-й АПИБ 
76802643372	К	№39			1981	СССР	24	559-й АПИБ 
76802643375	К	№39			1981	СССР	26	559-й АПИБ, Кыштым
76802643377	К	№39			1981	СССР	25	559-й АПИБ 
76802643380	К	№39			1981	СССР	27	559-й АПИБ 
76802643381	К	№39			1981	СССР	22	559-й АПИБ 
76802643383	К	№39			29.06.81	СССР	17	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, УА №2 МГВАКа
76802643390	К	№39			30.06.81	СССР		266-й АПИБ потерян 14.08.91

76802645395	К	№39			1981	СССР	18	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
76802645397	К	№39			1981	СССР	05	559-й АПИБ 
76802645398	К	№39			1981	СССР	28	559-й АПИБ 
76802645400	К	№39			1981	СССР	29	559-й АПИБ 

76802647406	К	№39			1981	СССР	12	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия

76802649037	К	№39			10.12.81	СССР	45	911-й АПИБ потерян 26.07.88

76802650030	К	№39			10.02.82	СССР	01	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
76802650075	К	№39			23.04.82	СССР	06	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, Боровая

76802652110	К	№39				СССР	10	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия

76802655535	К	№39				СССР		ОКБ МиГ

76802656644	К	№39				СССР	10	

76802657218	К	№39				СССР	07	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, Быхов
76802657225	К	№39				СССР	03	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, ШМАС

76802662515	К	№39				СССР	57	Украина
768026?0168	К	№39				СССР		Л071 Прогресс

83712501025	М	№99	01	??	1981	СССР	25	в/ч 14096, Нижний Новгород

83712508002	М	№99	02	??	1981	СССР		в/ч 14096
83712508006	М	№99	02	??	1981	СССР	28	Саратов 12500310

83712510005	М	№39	03	??	1981	СССР	77	4020 БРС

83712515040	М	№99	04	??	1981	СССР	23	Хаарден

83712517055	М	№99	05	??	1981	СССР		

83712518009	М	№99	06	??	1981	СССР		Шри Ланка CF761 потом SFS-5304 12sq 12500513 Б237
83712518022	М	№99	06	??	1981	СССР		Шри Ланка CF762 потом SFS-5306 12sq 12500535
83712518029	М	№99	06	??	1981	СССР		Казахстан 604.АБ
83712518042	М	№99	06	??	1981	СССР		Казахстан 604.АБ
83712518044	М	№99	06	??	1981	СССР		Шри Ланка CF763 потом SFS-5307 12sq 12500561

83712522013	М	№99	07	??	1981	СССР		Шри Ланка CF736 5sq сбит 18.08.01
83712522033	М	№99	07	??	28.03.81	СССР	51	642-й ГвАПИБ, 707-й ИАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС

83712524007	М	№99	08	??	1981	СССР		в/ч 14096
83712524019	М	№99	08	04	1981	СССР	нет	потерян 30.04.81
83712524032	М	№99	08	??	1981	СССР	01	Жуковский
83712524038	М	№99	08	??	23.08.81	СССР	05	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС

83712528005	М	№99	09	??	24.10.81	СССР	25	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС
83712528008	М	№99	09	??	06.11.81	СССР	26	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС
83712528011	М	№99	09	??	21.11.81	СССР	07	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС
83712528014	М	№99	09	??	1981	СССР	08	Кубинка
83712528023	М	№99	09	??	1981	СССР	28	01г 
83712528027	М	№99	09	??	15.01.82	СССР	43	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС

83712531385	М	№99	10	??		СССР		10?? Шри Ланка CF731 потом SFS-5301 12sq 12500851 Б365

83712534018	М	№39	11	??	1982	СССР		11??
83712534278	М	№99	11	??		СССР	42	11?? Казахстан 604.АБ
83712534408	М	№99	11	??	1983	СССР		11?? Казахстан 604.АБ
83712534504	М	№99	11	??	1983	СССР		11?? Казахстан 604.АБ
83712534585	М	№99	11	15	1983	СССР	14	АЛ-31Ф ОКБ МиГ 115 12501013
83712534657	М	№99	11	1?		СССР		Шри Ланка CF732 5sq сбит 24.07.01
83712534688	М	№99	11	18		СССР		Шри Ланка CF764 потом SFS-5308 12sq 12501022 Б437
83712534709	М	№99	11	19	31.03.83	СССР		Шри Ланка CF734 5sq потерян 09.06.04
83712534???	М	№99	11	20	1983	СССР		

83712538019	М	№99	12	01		СССР		
83712538383	М	№99	12	??		СССР		Казахстан 604.АБ
83712538455	М	№99	12	??	1983	СССР		Казахстан 604.АБ
83712538555	М	№99	12	??		СССР		Казахстан 604.АБ
83712538600	М	№99	12	??		СССР	21	296-й АПИБ
83712538777	М	№99	12	??		СССР		Шри Ланка CF735 потом SFS-5302 12sq
83712538838	М	№99	12	??		СССР	22	296-й АПИБ
83712538888	М	№99	12	20		СССР	19	296-й АПИБ

83712545042	М	№99	13	01		СССР	01	296-й АПИБ
83712545043	М	№99	13	02		СССР	02	296-й АПИБ
83712545077	М	№99	13	03		СССР	03	296-й АПИБ
83712545111	М	№99	13	04		СССР	04	296-й АПИБ
83712545142	М	№99	13	05		СССР	05	296-й АПИБ
83712545154	М	№99	13	06		СССР	06	296-й АПИБ
83712545258	М	№99	13	07		СССР		?ЗГВ
83712545273	М	№99	13	08		СССР		Шри Ланка CF737 потом SFS-5303 12sq 12501162
83712545300	М	№99	13	09		СССР	09	296-й АПИБ
83712545344	М	№99	13	10		СССР	10	296-й АПИБ
83712545371	М	№99	13	11		СССР	11	296-й АПИБ
83712545405	М	№99	13	12		СССР	12	296-й АПИБ
83712545463	М	№99	13	13		СССР	28	296-й АПИБ
837125454??	М	№99	13	14		СССР		
83712545492	М	№99	13	15		СССР	15	296-й АПИБ
83712545550	М	№99	13	16		СССР	16	296-й АПИБ
83712545600	М	№99	13	17		СССР	44	4020 БРС
83712545648	М	№99	13	18		СССР	18	296-й АПИБ
83712545702	М	№99	13	19		СССР	23	296-й АПИБ
83712545796	М	№99	13	20		СССР	14	296-й АПИБ

83712555258	М	№99	14	01		СССР	08	296-й АПИБ 

						СССР		4001 усиление конструкции
						СССР		5506 усиление конструкции
						СССР		7601 усиление конструкции
						СССР		9211 усиление конструкции

	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS501	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS502	220sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS503	22sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS504	22sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS505	222sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS506	220sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS507	220sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS508	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS509	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS510	222sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS511	220sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS512	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS513	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS514	220sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS515	220sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS516	22sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS517	220sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS518	22sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS520	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS521	22sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS522	220sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS523	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS524	220sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS525	222sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS527	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS530	9sq потерян 31.08.98
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS531	9sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS532	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS533	9sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS534	22sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS535	22sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS536	2sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS537	9sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS539	потерян 19.08.94
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS542	222sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS543	18sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS546	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS547	18sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS549	7206 22sq порезан
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS551	29sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS552	18sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS554	222sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS555	2sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS556	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS557	9sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS558	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS562	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS563	222sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS564	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS566	222sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS569	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS570	222sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS571	потерян 31.08.98
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS581	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS583	2sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS585	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS586	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS587	TACDE, 32wg МиГ-27MU TU587
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS588	2sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS589	2sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS590	22sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS595	2sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS596	22sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS597	2sq МиГ-27MU TU597
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS598	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS599	22sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS600	МиГ-27MU TU600
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS601	32wg МиГ-27MU TU601
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS602	9sq, 32wg МиГ-27MU TU602
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS603	222sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS604	222sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS605	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS606	TACDE
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS607	222sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS608	29sq МиГ-27MU TU608
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS611	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS612	МиГ-27MU TU612
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS613	TACDE
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS617	10sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS619	TACDE
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS621	29sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS622	TACDE
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS623	10sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS624	акт
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS625	29sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS627	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS628	18sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS631	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS632	
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS633	10sq МиГ-27MU TU633
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS637	МиГ-27MU TU637
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS638	2sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS639	2sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS641	32wg МиГ-27MU TU641
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS643	10sq МиГ-27MU TU643
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS645	32wg МиГ-27MU TU645
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS646	29sq, 32wg МиГ-27MU TU646
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS647	32wg МиГ-27MU TU647
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS649	TACDE
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS650	10sq, 32wg МиГ-27MU TU650
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS652	TACDE
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS653	29sq МиГ-27MU TU653
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS656	222sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS657	29sq МиГ-27MU TU657
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS658	9sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS660	29sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS661	29sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS662	МиГ-27MU TU662
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS663	29sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS664	29sq
	МЛ	HAL				Индия	TS665	МиГ-27MU TU665

----------


## RA3DCS

По 300 АПИБ нет ни одной машины?

----------


## Lynx

TS584
https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2903/...fd2dc9ba_o.jpg
У всех индийских номера подряд от TS501 до TS665?

*61912560255* Д №39 36 ?? 1977 СССР 03 19-й ГвАПИБ
61912560262 Д №39 36 ?? 1977 СССР 04 19-й ГвАПИБ
61912560265 Д №39 36 ?? 1977 СССР 10 19-й ГвАПИБ
*61912560260* Д №39 36 ?? 14.03.77 СССР 119 19-й ГвАПИБ, 1-й ГвАПИБ, 4020 БРС
-
Перепутано местом или какая-то ошибка?

----------


## Intruder

Еще фото 3-х МиГ-23 (2 МиГ-23п + МиГ-23УБ)
С ракетным вооружением МиГ-23П 765 иап 1-я аэ.

----------


## lindr

> Перепутано местом или какая-то ошибка?


перепутано, есть еще несколько сомнительных номеров


61912560130	Д	№39	36	??	1977	СССР

должен быть от 60201 до 60214

61912556035	Д	№39	33	01	1976	СССР	27	ГСВГ

должен быть от 56181 до 56184, возможно это 61912558035

МиГ-27, 27Д шли сериями по 10 машин, первые меньше,

МиГ-27К шли сериями по 5 и 10 машин, МиГ-27М шли сериями по 10, 20 машин, кроме нескольких первых.




> У всех индийских номера подряд от TS501 до TS665?


На 100% не уверен, иногда они делают пропуски, иногда нет.

----------


## KAYRA

83712501025	М	№99	01	??	1981	СССР	25	в/ч 14096, Нижний Новгород    серийный 01-07 

83712508002	М	№99	02	??	1981	СССР		в/ч 14096                             серийный 03-01 

83712508006	М	№99	02	??	1981	СССР	28	Саратов 12500310                  серийный 03-03 


83712510005	М	№39	03	??	1981	СССР	77	4020 БРС                            серийный 04-02 


83712515040	М	№99	04	??	1981	СССР	23	Хаарден                           серийный 05-10 


83712517055	М	№99	05	??	1981	СССР		                                       такой машины не было 


83712518009	М	№99	06	??	1981	СССР		Шри Ланка CF761       серийный 06-01 

83712518022	М	№99	06	??	1981	СССР		Шри Ланка CF762       серийный 06-05 

83712518029	М	№99	06	??	1981	СССР		Казахстан 604.АБ        серийный 06-06 

83712518042	М	№99	06	??	1981	СССР		Казахстан 604.АБ         серийный 06-09 

83712518044	М	№99	06	??	1981	СССР		Шри Ланка CF763       серийный 06-10 


83712522013	М	№99	07	??	1981	СССР		Шри Ланка CF736     серийный 07-03 

83712522033	М	№99	07	??	28.03.81	СССР	51	642-й ГвАПИБ..  серийный 07-06 


83712524007	М	№99	08	??	1981	СССР		в/ч 14096                 серийный 08-01 

83712524019	М	№99	08	04	1981	СССР	нет	потерян 30.04.81       серийный 08-04 

83712524032	М	№99	08	??	1981	СССР	01	Жуковский             серийный 08-08 

83712524038	М	№99	08	??	23.08.81	СССР	05	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС  серийный 08-09 


83712528005	М	№99	09	??	24.10.81	СССР	25	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС  серийный 09-02 

83712528008	М	№99	09	??	06.11.81	СССР	26	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС  серийный 09-03 

83712528011	М	№99	09	??	21.11.81	СССР	07	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС   серийный 09-04 

83712528014	М	№99	09	??	1981	СССР	08	Кубинка    серийный 09-05 

83712528023	М	№99	09	??	1981	СССР	28	01г     серийный 09-08 

83712528027	М	№99	09	??	15.01.82	СССР	43	372-й АПИБ, 4020 БРС  серийный 09-09 


83712531385	М	№99	10	??		СССР		10?? Шри Ланка CF731 серийный 10-05 


83712534018	М	№39	11	??	1982	СССР		11??                                такой машины не было 

83712534278	М	№99	11	??		СССР	42	11?? Казахстан 604.АБ     серийный 11-05 

83712534408	М	№99	11	??	1983	СССР		11?? Казахстан 604.АБ     серийный 11-09 

83712534504	М	№99	11	??	1983	СССР		11?? Казахстан 604.АБ     серийный 11-13 

83712534585	М	№99	11	15	1983	СССР	14	АЛ-31Ф ОКБ МиГ 115 12501013    серийный 11-15 

83712534657	М	№99	11	1?		СССР		Шри Ланка CF732         серийный 11-17 

83712534688	М	№99	11	18		СССР		Шри Ланка CF764         серийный 11-18 

83712534709	М	№99	11	19	31.03.83	СССР		Шри Ланка CF734 серийный 11-19 

83712534???	М	№99	11	20	1983	СССР		  740 на конце 

83712538019	М	№99	12	01		СССР		
83712538383	М	№99	12	??		СССР		Казахстан 604.АБ  серийный 12-12 
83712538455	М	№99	12	??	1983	СССР		Казахстан 604.АБ  серийный 12-14 
83712538555	М	№99	12	??		СССР		Казахстан 604.АБ  серийный 12-16 
83712538600	М	№99	12	??		СССР	21	296-й АПИБ           серийный 12-17 
83712538777	М	№99	12	??		СССР		Шри Ланка CF735 серийный 12-18 
83712538838	М	№99	12	??		СССР	22	296-й АПИБ         серийный 12-19  
83712538888	М	№99	12	20		СССР	19	296-й АПИБ       серийный 12-20 

83712545042	М	№99	13	01		СССР	01	296-й АПИБ
83712545043	М	№99	13	02		СССР	02	296-й АПИБ
83712545077	М	№99	13	03		СССР	03	296-й АПИБ
83712545111	М	№99	13	04		СССР	04	296-й АПИБ
83712545142	М	№99	13	05		СССР	05	296-й АПИБ
83712545154	М	№99	13	06		СССР	06	296-й АПИБ
83712545258	М	№99	13	07		СССР		?ЗГВ               серийный 13-09 
83712545273	М	№99	13	08		СССР		Шри Ланка CF737 83712545237 серийный 13-08 
83712545300	М	№99	13	09		СССР	09	296-й АПИБ    серийный 13-10 
83712545344	М	№99	13	10		СССР	10	296-й АПИБ    серийный 13-11 
83712545371	М	№99	13	11		СССР	11	296-й АПИБ    серийный 13-12 
83712545405	М	№99	13	12		СССР	12	296-й АПИБ    серийный 13-13 
83712545463	М	№99	13	13		СССР	28	296-й АПИБ    серийный 13-14  
837125454??	М	№99	13	14		СССР		                      вычеркнуть 
83712545492	М	№99	13	15		СССР	15	296-й АПИБ    
83712545550	М	№99	13	16		СССР	16	296-й АПИБ    
83712545600	М	№99	13	17		СССР	44	4020 БРС       
83712545648	М	№99	13	18		СССР	18	296-й АПИБ    
83712545702	М	№99	13	19		СССР	23	296-й АПИБ
83712545796	М	№99	13	20		СССР	14	296-й АПИБ   последняя серийная машина 

83712555258	М	№99	14	01		СССР	08	296-й АПИБ    не было такой, ошибочно написанный заводской машины 13-09

----------


## lindr

Спасибо, Сергей, давно Вас на форуме не видел.

----------


## Lynx

> На 100% не уверен, иногда они делают пропуски, иногда нет.


Я читал, что HAL построила ровно 165 машин. :Confused: 




> 83712545154	М	№99	13	06		СССР	06	296-й АПИБ
> 83712545237	М	№99	13	08		СССР		Шри Ланка CF737
> 83712545258	М	№99	13	09		СССР		?ЗГВ


А про 13-07 что-нибудь известно?

----------


## KAYRA

> А про 13-07 что-нибудь известно?


29.04.84 Катастрофа на приемо-сдаточных испытаниях (Улан-Удэ), погиб заводской ЛИ Туркин М.И.

----------


## lindr

Почистил, сейчас перепишу второй пост в ветке, МиГ-23БН тоже почистил, затем обновлю остальные, давно пора.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

lindr, почистите папку ЛС, не могу Вам написать.

----------


## KAYRA

> Почистил, сейчас перепишу второй пост в ветке, МиГ-23БН тоже почистил, затем обновлю остальные, давно пора.


МиГ-27
61912506231	Д	№39	07	??	1974	СССР	 Рангсдорф
61912508698	Д	№39	09	??	1974	СССР	 Рангсдорф
61912517055	Д	№39	13	 1975	СССР
61912540171	Д	№39	23	01	1976	СССР	 88-й АПИБ
61912540183	Д	№39	23	??	1976	СССР	 88-й АПИБ
61912546047	Д	№39	26?	??	 СССР	03
61912556035	Д	№39	33	01	1976	СССР	27	ГСВГ

Эти номера неверные, можно вычеркивать.

----------


## lindr

> *06231* Д №39 07 ?? 1974 СССР Рангсдорф
> 08698 Д №39 09 ?? 1974 СССР Рангсдорф


По этим двум хотелось бы уточнить, в Рангсдорфе они все же лежали, может другая модификация МиГ-23

По спискам диапазонов

*06230-06250 МиГ-23М*
и
*08650-08700 МиГ-23МЛ*

----------


## KAYRA

> По этим двум хотелось бы уточнить, в Рангсдорфе они все же лежали, может другая модификация МиГ-23
> 
> По спискам диапазонов
> 
> *06230-06250 МиГ-23М*
> и
> *08650-08700 МиГ-23МЛ*


может 0390206231 МиГ-23М 35-й иап (Цербст) борт 02 ?

По сериям МиГ-27 поправьте:
61912507...    07-я серия
61912511...    09-я серия
61912512...    10-я серия
61912540...    24-я серия
61912546...    27-я серия
61912565...    40-я серия
61912567...    41-я серия
61912569...    43-я серия

----------


## lindr

> может 0390206231 МиГ-23М 35-й иап (Цербст) борт 02 ?
> 
> По сериям МиГ-27 поправьте:
> 61912507... 07-я серия
> 61912511... 09-я серия
> 61912512... 10-я серия
> 61912540... 24-я серия
> 61912546... 27-я серия
> 61912565... 40-я серия
> ...


Может быть и он, что ему в Рангсдорфе делать правда непонятно.




> 61912540171	Д	№39	23	01	1976	СССР	88-й АПИБ
> 61912540183	Д	№39	23	??	1976	СССР	88-й АПИБ


Об этих я с К. Вандором говорил




> 61912517055	Д	№39	13	1975	СССР
> 61912546047	Д	№39	26?	??	СССР	03


Откуда эти взялись не помню, хоть убей, 17055 был МиГ-23П, со вторым непонятно совсем.

----------


## KAYRA

> Об этих я с К. Вандором говорил


диапазон номеров 24-й серии 40191-40210

----------


## lindr

> диапазон номеров 24-й серии 40191-40210


А 61912539171(23-01?), 61912539183(23-0?) были в 88-м АПИБ?

----------


## KAYRA

> А 61912539171(23-01?), 61912539183(23-0?) были в 88-м АПИБ?


Таких номеров не было

----------


## Intruder

По поводу "глаз" на бортах:
глазастые были в Бобровке, Данилово, Домбаровском, Салке. Не факт, что с глазами были только в Туношной.........

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Syrian AF MiG-23MF 2677, cn 15618 (Abu DhHour AB 09sep15).


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

Great! Many thanks.

But it's spare part from *MiG-23BN! mfd 1980* (look attached file)

MIG-23MF 03902156xxx Do not exsist! 152xx then 171xx no gape...

Это фонарь от МиГ-23БН, * видно по конструкции, нет переплета по центру* 

Фонарь от МиГ-23БН не темнеет на солнце

не было МФ 156xxx, 152хх потом 171хх

0390215247	МФ	№30			1979	Румыния	247	12110 57.RdeV
0390217120	МФ	№30			25.02.79	Польша	120	12201 28.PLM


0393215608	БН	№30	72	4?	25.03.80	Эфиопия	1277	117-й АРЗ Украина, Львов
0393215609	БН	№30	72	4?	25.03.80	Эфиопия	1278	117-й АРЗ Украина, Львов
03932156??	БН	№30	72	4?	1980	Эфиопия	1279	
03932156??	БН	№30	72	4?	1980	Эфиопия	1281	фото 1980

*0393215618	БН	№30	72	4?	1980	Сирия	24хх*

03932156??	БН	№30			1980	Ирак	23171	уничтожен на земле
03932156??	БН	№30			1980	Ирак	23172	уничтожен на земле 1991 AIA Talib
0393215662	БН	№30			1980	Ирак	23173	штанга дозаправки

----------


## CRC

Lindr, look Luftwaffe A.S foto number 4, 19  ex-Libian Mig-23 MS in Syria  ,especially canopy ,there is no metal sheet along upper part of canopy.

----------


## lindr

MiG-23MS & Mig-23BN have same cockpit glass constrution but M|MF|ML|MLD ect ANOTHER type - additional protection.

Original MF & etc glass quickly lose transparency by direct sunlight.

I said again MiG-23MF 15618 DO NOT EXIST.

У МС и БН конструкция фонаря схожая, у М, МФ МЛ итд другая, усиленная.

http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviatio.../7/1788708.jpg

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Great! Many thanks.
> 
> But it's spare part from *MiG-23BN! mfd 1980* (look attached file)


You're pretty sharp  :Cool: 

Спасибо.


 С уважением,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
 Holland

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,
At least seven of the SyAAF MiG-23MS aircraft derelict at Abu DhHur AB are former LARAF aircraft, donated to SyAAF during the 1982 war with Israel.

See Luftwaffe A.S: CONFIDENTIAL: Gaddafi's Floggers in Syria!


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,




> 83712522013	М	№99	07	??	1981	СССР		Шри Ланка CF736     серийный 07-03


According my information CF736 has CN 83712520013.
(CN 83712520013 is mentioned in an official Sri Lanka document)




> По сериям МиГ-27 поправьте:
> 61912507...    07-я серия
> 61912511...    09-я серия
> 61912512...    10-я серия
> 61912540...    24-я серия
> 61912546...    27-я серия
> 61912565...    40-я серия
> 61912567...    41-я серия
> 61912569...    43-я серия


Is there a list of all known MiG-27 constructionnumbers and linenumbers?  :Wink: 


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> УБ 
> 	УБ	№39				Ирак	23300


23300 is a MiG-23ML


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

> Is there a list of all known MiG-27 constructionnumbers and linenumbers?


Расшифровка серийных номеров отечественных ЛА

837 125 20 XXX do not exist.

МиГ-27:

07*** 07-**
0?*** 08-**
11*** 09-**
12*** 10-**
??*** 11-**
15*** 12-**
17*** 13-**
18*** 14-**
20*** 15-**
22*** 16-**
25*** 17-**
30*** 18-**
32*** 19-**
35*** 20-**
36*** 21-**
38*** 22-**
39*** 23-**
40*** 24-**
4?*** 25-**
4?*** 26-**
46*** 27-**
49*** 28-**
50*** 29-**
51*** 30-**
53*** 31-**
55*** 32-**
56*** 33-**
58*** 34-**
60*** 36-**
61*** 37-**
6?*** 38-**
6?*** 39-**
65*** 40-**
67*** 41-**
68*** 42-**
69*** 43-**

Су-27УБ:

01*** 01-**
02*** 02-**
05*** 03-**
07*** 04-**
08*** 05-**
10*** 06-**
12*** 07-**
13*** 08-**
15*** 09-**
17*** 10-**
18*** 11-**
20*** 12-**
22*** 13-**
24*** 14-**
25*** 15-**
30*** 16-**
32*** 17-**

МиГ-27М:

01*** 01-**
0?*** 02-**
08*** 03-**
10*** 04-**
15*** 05-**
18*** 06-**
22*** 07-**
24*** 08-**
28*** 09-**
31*** 10-**
34*** 11-**
38*** 12-**
45*** 13-**

Су-25УБ:

01*** 01-**
05*** 02-**
08*** 03-**
10*** 04-**
13*** 05-**
15*** 06-**
19*** 07-**
23*** 08-**
26*** 09-**
28*** 10-**
31*** 11-**
36*** 12-**
41*** 13-**

----------


## KAYRA

Дополнения по МиГ-27 и МиГ-27М




> МиГ-27:
> 
> 07*** 07-**
> 0?*** 08-**  08ххх
> 11*** 09-**
> 12*** 10-**
> ??*** 11-** 13ххх
> 15*** 12-**
> 17*** 13-**
> ...

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Откуда эти взялись не помню, хоть убей, 17055 был МиГ-23П, со вторым непонятно совсем.


17055 is painted on a wing pylon of MiG-23B 321 in the Central Aerodrome Museum, Khodinka.


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## Intruder

МиГ-23П облет на 806 АРЗ аэр Салка

----------


## lindr

набросал расшифровку для МиГ-23УБ, надо будет еще уточнять

МиГ-23УБ:

02*** 43-**
03*** 44-**
05*** 45-**
09*** 46-**
10*** 47-**
12*** 48-**
15*** 49-**
19*** 50-**
20*** 51-**
25*** 52-**
27*** 53-**
30*** 54-**
32*** 55-**
39*** 56-**
40*** 57-**
41*** 58-**
43*** 59-**
47*** 60-**
60*** 61-**
65*** 62-**
70*** 63-**
71*** 64-**
75*** 65-**
80*** 66-**




> 61912560130 Д №39 36 ?? 1977 СССР


Возможно это МиГ-23УБ 49060130, он в диапазоне, всего 10 машин в серии

49060027	УБ	№39	61	??	1984	СССР		Украина, Индия									
49060040	УБ	№39	61	??	1984	СССР	98	Украина, Чугуев									
49060047	УБ	№39	61	??	1984	СССР		129-й АПИБ									
49060090	УБ	№39	61	??	1984	СССР		129-й АПИБ									
*49060130?	УБ	№39	61	??	1984	СССР* 
49060250	УБ	№39	61	??	1984	СССР		129-й АПИБ									
49060270	УБ	№39	61	??	1984	СССР	91	Украина 894.ВАП, 562-й АРЗ

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> набросал расшифровку для МиГ-23УБ, надо будет еще уточнять
> 
> МиГ-23УБ:
> 
> 02*** 43-**
> 03*** 44-**
> 05*** 45-**
> 09*** 46-**
> 10*** 47-**
> ...


And what about the 1250xxxx and xxxU numbers???




Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

Это технологические номера, используются в процессе производства. 

На самолете их несколько, причем разных.

 на 83712534585:

В нише шасси - 125001023 - не совпадает с серийным номером, в кабине 125001115 - совпадает с серийным номером.

Такого типа номер есть и на МиГ-23МС

03901210027 - 12500637
03901210219 - 12500539

----------


## OKA

"21 сентября 2015 года в рамках празднования 95 – летия ГЛИЦ им. В.П. Чкалова и 56 – ой годовщины города Ахтубинска, состоялось торжественное открытие памятного знака в честь испытателей военной авиационной техники и основателей города Ахтубинска. Ахтубинск стали называть авиационной столицей России. Такое признание исторически закономерно, благодаря основанию и развитию Ахтубинской испытательной базы. Именно здесь получили путевку в жизнь практически все самолеты фронтовой авиации. Ахтубинцам очень приятно, что в День рождения нашего города на памятнике самолета «Миг – 23 УФ», откроется памятный знак. Испытание самолета начались в 1968 году, позже, когда переоборудовали кабину и, оснастив, всем необходимым для фото и видео съемки самолет получил условное наименование «Миг – 23 УФ фотограф». Именно на этом самолете завершал свои испытательные полеты Ахтубинский легендарный летчик С.А. Микоян. Право открытия памятного знака испытателям военной авиационной техники и основателям города Ахтубинска было предоставлено заместителю главы администрации по капитальному ремонту, строительству и архитектуре Чернову С.А. и заместителю командира войсковой части 15650 по летной подготовки герою России Федосову В.В. С поздравительными словами к присутствующим также обратился заместитель начальника ГЛИЦ по работе с личным составом Прокопец А.А."

Открытие памятного знака в честь испытателей военной авиационной техники и основателей города Ахтубинска

 

Новые штрихи к портрету Ахтубинска - Ахтубинск СЕГОДНЯ

К юбилею ГЛИЦ в Ахтубинске станет больше памятников - Ахтубинск СЕГОДНЯ Фото: Александр Салмин

----------


## Fencer

> "21 сентября 2015 года в рамках празднования 95 – летия ГЛИЦ им. В.П. Чкалова и 56 – ой годовщины города Ахтубинска, состоялось торжественное открытие памятного знака в честь испытателей военной авиационной техники и основателей города Ахтубинска. Ахтубинск стали называть авиационной столицей России. Такое признание исторически закономерно, благодаря основанию и развитию Ахтубинской испытательной базы. Именно здесь получили путевку в жизнь практически все самолеты фронтовой авиации. Ахтубинцам очень приятно, что в День рождения нашего города на памятнике самолета «Миг – 23 УФ», откроется памятный знак. Испытание самолета начались в 1968 году, позже, когда переоборудовали кабину и, оснастив, всем необходимым для фото и видео съемки самолет получил условное наименование «Миг – 23 УФ фотограф». Именно на этом самолете завершал свои испытательные полеты Ахтубинский легендарный летчик С.А. Микоян. Право открытия памятного знака испытателям военной авиационной техники и основателям города Ахтубинска было предоставлено заместителю главы администрации по капитальному ремонту, строительству и архитектуре Чернову С.А. и заместителю командира войсковой части 15650 по летной подготовки герою России Федосову В.В. С поздравительными словами к присутствующим также обратился заместитель начальника ГЛИЦ по работе с личным составом Прокопец А.А."
> 
> Открытие памятного знака в честь испытателей военной авиационной техники и основателей города Ахтубинска
> 
>  
> 
> Новые штрихи к портрету Ахтубинска - Ахтубинск СЕГОДНЯ
> 
> К юбилею ГЛИЦ в Ахтубинске станет больше памятников - Ахтубинск СЕГОДНЯ Фото: Александр Салмин


Обычно его называли МиГ-23УБ-КО,где КО - кинооператорский...

----------


## lindr

Вот этот?

19009025	УБ	№39	46	??	1981	СССР	01	929 ГЛИЦ

----------


## lindr

> Hi,
>  At least seven of the SyAAF MiG-23MS aircraft derelict at Abu DhHur AB are former LARAF aircraft, donated to SyAAF during the 1982 war with Israel.


Ливия и в Ирак продавала МиГ-23МС до 1988 года они сохраняли оригинальные *"неправильные"* для Ирака номера.

124004711	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	4711	ЛЧ11
124004712	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	712	ЛЧ12
124004713	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	713	потом 4713 1050sq ЛЧ13
124004714	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	4714	ЛЧ14

0391201027	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	1027	
*0391201041	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	1041	Ирак 1041 39sq, 59sq*
0391201048	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	1048	

0391201762	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	1762	
0391201791	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	1791	
0391201793	МС	№30			1974	Ливия	1793	
0391201833	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	1833	
*0391201835	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	1835	Сирия*

*0391204012	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	4012	Ирак 4012 39sq потом 23103 39sq, 59sq*
0391204014	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	4014	1023sq
*0391204049	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	4049	Ирак 4049 23sq, 84sq*

0391206905	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6905	
0391206906	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6906	
0391206907	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	06907	1050sq ПНС
*0391206909	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6909	Уганда 6909*
0391206915	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6915	1050sq
*0391206916	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6916	1050sq Судан сбит 1989*
*0391206918	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	06918	Сбит в Судане, Падак*
0391206927	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6927	
0391206937	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6937	

*0391207101	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	7101	Зимбабве*

*0391208301	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	8301	Зимбабве*
0391208331	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	8331	
*0391208332	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	8332	Сирия*

0391208701	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	701	
0391208702	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	702	8702 1050sq
*0391208707	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	8707	Уганда 8707*

0391208938	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	8938	1050sq

*0391209055	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	09055	1050sq Судан*
0391209057	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9057	
0391209071	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9071	1050sq
0391209075	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9075	1050sq
0391209082	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9082	1050sq
0391209083	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9083	
0391209099	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9099	1050sq ПНС бн 319 Бенгази

0391209210	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9210	
0391209219	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9219	1050sq

0391209818	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	09818	сбит 11.12.88
0391209837	МC	№30			1976			изм. подъемн механизм ВПУ
0391209840	МC	№30			1976			изм. топлив. системы
0391209871	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9871	
0391209882	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	9882	

*0391210027	МС	№30			24.09.76	Ливия	0027	Судан*

*0391210219	МС	№30			04.08.76	Ливия	0219	Судан*

----------


## lindr

Фото обучения ливийского летчика, похоже Луговая.

----------


## flogger23

Один из первых МиГ-23УБ:


http://vfk1.narod.ru/IVVAIU/MiG-23UB.jpg

и тоже: 

http://vfk1.narod.ru/IVVAIU/29_MiG-23.jpg
??

----------


## Sveto

> Фото обучения ливийского летчика, похоже Луговая.


Скорее всего ты прав,были они там в сентябре 1987 года

----------


## ПСП

> Вложение 66712
> МиГ-23П облет на 806 АРЗ аэр Салка


Предположу, что №30 это борт 765 иап (Салка). Он тут на видео попал (полёты на 15:20), на праздновании Дня ПВО  http://my.mail.ru/mail/vmarakulin/video/_myvideo/1.html

----------


## Avia M

20859. Отличный самолёт (фото №3).

----------


## lindr

Социальные сети Ливии опять радуют интересными фото.

На снимке Изображен МиГ-23УБ зав. номер Б1038133 борт 8133 с пилоном от МиГ-23МЛД(Э) зав. номер 2960326139 борт 6139, ранее неизвестен.

----------


## lindr

МиГ-23МС

0391201833	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	1833	
*0391201834	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	1834	ПНС*
0391201835	МС	№30			1975	Ливия	1835	Сирия

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> 0391206905	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6905	
> 0391206906	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6906	
> 0391206907	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	06907	1050sq ПНС
> *0391206909	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6909	Уганда 6909*
> 0391206915	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6915	1050sq
> *0391206916	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6916	1050sq Судан сбит 1989*
> *0391206918	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	06918	Сбит в Судане, Падак*
> 0391206927	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6927	
> 0391206937	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	6937


Libyan MiG-23MS 06950 crashed into Mount Sila, in Calabria, Southern Italy on 18 July 1980.
Mfd 30NOV1976
Del 27AUG1977


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

Из новостей первого канала

0390324275	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	2771	169??


	МЛА/МЛД	№30				СССР		201-й ИАП Белоруссия Сирия 4000

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Из новостей первого канала


оттуда же.(в плане из новостей)4005

----------


## lindr

Белоруссия в 2008 продала 33 МиГ-23МЛД и УБ В Сирию из состава 201-го полка  номера от 4000 в теории может дойти до 4030 где-то, но похоже не все введены в строй

кроме того там МиГ-23МФ 2657, получается и МФ уже от 2650 до 2677 - минимум 28

*	МФ	№30			1981	Сирия	2657	Хама фото*
	МФ	№30			1981	Сирия	2676	
	МФ	№30			1981	Сирия	2677	захвачен боевиками 10.09.15

----------


## RA3DCS

> Из новостей первого канала
> 
> 0390324275    МЛА/МЛАЭ-2    №30            1982    Сирия    2771    169??


Должно быть 168-30

----------


## mrdetonator

to lindr: Сергей, пожалуйста удалите часть старых личных сообщений, у вас ящик заполнен. Я не могу отгрузить вам личное сообщение. Спасибо
Мартин

----------


## flogger23

Как Е. Арсеньев в КРЭТ-журнал
http://hi-tech.media/32015.html сс.99
писал, "Знамья Труда" производил

1969 - 1971    197 МиГ-23,        в том числе 60 МиГ-23С и МиГ-23 обр.1970/1971
1971 - 1978  1353 МиГ-23М/     23-11М с "Сапфир-23Л (МиГ-23 обр.1971) /Д-I/-II/III"
1973 - 1977    179 МиГ-23МС               с "Алмаз-23"
1975 - 1977    141 МиГ-23МЛ/   23-12   с "Сапфир-23МЛ"/ Н 003
1977 - 1983  1100 МиГ-23МЛА/ 23-12А  с "Сапфир-23МЛА/МЛАЭ"
1978 - 1983    321 МиГ-23П/     23-14    с Н 006
1984 - 1985     65 МиГ-23МЛД/ 23-22    с "Сапфир-23МЛА-2Э" (Н008Э).

----------


## lindr

> 1975 - 1977 141 МиГ-23МЛ/ 23-12 с "Сапфир-23МЛ"/ Н 003
>  1977 - 1983 1100 МиГ-23МЛА/ 23-12А с "Сапфир-23МЛА/МЛАЭ"


правильно так

...23-12 с "Сапфир-23МЛ" - "323МЛ"
...23-12А с "Сапфир-23МЛА/МЛАЭ" - "Н003/Н003Э"

насчет количества так же есть неувязки.




> 1984 - 1985 65...


я насчитал 66




> 1977 - 1983 1100...


я насчитал 1143




> 1973 - 1977 179...


Исходя из разброса номеров возможно больше.

Забыли МФ, БН, УБ.

----------


## flogger23

> Забыли МФ, БН, УБ.


МФ отсутсвуют, конечно.
после Арсенеьева ( http://take-off.ru/pdf_$/1-2_2015.pdf  с. 39): 278
Б, БН и УБ(часто всё) имели нет радара. Это был тема статьи.  

Конечно эсть немногие неясности

----------


## Migarius

> МФ отсутсвуют, конечно.


А Вы ещё раз внимательно стр. 103 прочитайте (второй столбец, второй снизу абзац, 4 строку).
Впрочем, прочитайте ещё раз внимательно всю статью и сравните с тем, что Вы написали в посте №756.

----------


## flogger23

Извиняет! Сейчас я читаю это тоже. ;-)

----------


## unclebu

///////=lindr;127624]Белоруссия в 2008 продала 33 МиГ-23МЛД и УБ В Сирию из состава 201-го полка  номера от 4000 в теории может дойти до 4030 где-то,\\\\\\\\
Чуть добавлю-поправлю. В 201 иап были не только МЛД, но и МЛ. Если есть жуткая потребность в номерах могу на следующих выходных засесть за фотографии и повыуживать зав№.

----------


## lindr

Касательно МС, давайте посчитаем вместе.

4211-4215 =5
4511-4515 =10
4711-4715 =15

В шифрованных кодах по статистике 50 формулярных номеров дают 24 серийных.

0391201027-0391201048 ~ 10=25 но могут быть еще 12-13 (0391201001-0391201026)
0391201762-0391201835 ~ 37=62 но могут быть еще 9-11 (0391201750-0391201061, 0391201836-0391201850)
0391204012-0391204049 ~ 18=80 но могут быть еще 5 (0391204001-0391204011)
0391206905-0391206950 ~ 22=102 но могут быть еще 2 (0391206901-0391206904)
0391208301-0391208332 ~ 15=117 но могут быть еще 8 (0391208333-0391208350)
0391209055-0391209099 ~ 22=139 но могут быть еще 2 (0391209051-0391209054)
0391209818 1=140 но могут быть еще 8 (0391209801-0391209836)
0391209210-0391209219 ~ 4 =144 но могут быть еще 20 (0391209201-0391209209, 0391209220-0391209250)
0391210027 1=145  но могут быть еще 23  (0391210001-03912010050)
0391210219 1=146 но могут быть еще 11 (0391210201-03912010225)

Итого 146+12+9+5+2+8+2+8+20+23+11 ~230-240.

Диапазон 0391209818-0391209836  под вопросом т.к ..37 и ..40 идут в документации на МиГ-23М:

0391209818	МС	№30			1976	Ливия	09818	сбит 11.12.88
0391209837	М	№30			1976			изм. подъемн механизм ВПУ
0391209840	М	№30			1976			изм. топлив. системы




> Чуть добавлю-поправлю. В 201 иап были не только МЛД, но и МЛ. Если есть жуткая потребность в номерах могу на следующих выходных засесть за фотографии и повыуживать зав№.


Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Avia M

Для статистики...

----------


## Fencer

> Для статистики...


Сфотографирован в Кубинке?

----------


## Avia M

> Сфотографирован в Кубинке?


Точно так. Машина с базы хранения, для парка "Патриот".

----------


## unclebu

> Заранее спасибо.


Ну вот как и обещал. 201 иап на 21-09-2005. Не по порядку. Так что звиняйте...
12835, 12963, 12960, 19491, 12824, 12850, 15441, 24845, 12956, 12870, 12844, 12952, 14051, 12840, 12841, 12846, 22008 -?
часть УБ здесь:
29027480, 03519, 01107, 30197, 27450, 19494, 03114, 1905, 22015

----------


## lindr

> 29027480, 03519, 01107, 30197, 27450, 19494, 03114, 1905, 22015


19494, 22015 - МЛД-шные номера, не было таких УБ, возможно чужие пилоны?

01107 - что-то непонятное, не УБ не МЛД с таким началом номера 01*** мне неизвестны. может 11-07, но он очень старый.

Обновляю список на первой странице (много накопилось)

----------


## unclebu

> 19494, 22015 - МЛД-шные номера, не было таких УБ, возможно чужие пилоны?
> 
> 01107 - что-то непонятное, не УБ не МЛД с таким началом номера 01*** мне неизвестны. может 11-07, но он очень старый.
> 
> Обновляю списчок на первой странице (много накопилось)


Перефразируя классика: В мире много необъяснимого, друг Горацио... на щитке правой стойки шасси 01107...

----------


## unclebu

А если плохо видно то крупнее Вложение 68193

----------


## unclebu

> 19494, 22015 - МЛД-шные номера, не было таких УБ, возможно чужие пилоны?


22015 - МЛД. Я ведь сказал, что там часть УБ только.Вложение 68194

----------


## unclebu

> 19494,... - МЛД-шные номера, не было таких УБ, возможно чужие пилоны?


Возможно,... только пушки. Сам самолет УБ (РСБН-6С стоит) 
Вложение 68195

----------


## lindr

Любопытно, надо будет тогда серии МиГ-23УБ снова пересчитать

01*** - 43
02*** - 44 итд
 до 66-й, иначе не сойдутся цифры общего выпуска

01*** 43-**
 02*** 44-**
 03*** 45-**
 05*** 46-**
 09*** 47-**
 10*** 48-**
 12*** 49-**
 15*** 50-**
 19*** 51-**
 20*** 52-**
 25*** 53-**
 27*** 54-**
 30*** 55-**
 32*** 56-**
 39*** 57-**
 40*** 58-**
 41*** 59-**
 43*** 60-**
 47*** 61-**
 60*** 62-**
 65*** 63-**
 70*** 64-**
 75*** 65-**
 80*** 66-**

59071812 похоже левый номер...

Вложения  68194,  68195 не работают.




> Возможно,... только пушки. Сам самолет УБ (РСБН-6С стоит)


Хм УБ 19*** мог быть, но только до 19339, и скорее всего от 19201 до 19339

----------


## lindr

редкий снимок МиГ-23  Ирака со старым бортовым номером (5265), снимок сделан 1984-87.

Также известен МиГ-23БН 5223 (позже стал 23173)

----------


## Fencer

"В настоящее время рассматривается возможность передачи на баланс администрации городского округа Самара нелетающего образца самолета МиГ-23. оплату расходов на проведение демилитаризации и доставки планера истребителя с аэродрома Кубинка Московской области до Самары с последующей установкой его в качестве памятника возьмет на себя «Авиаагрегат»."
В Самаре установят памятник истребителю МиГ-23 - ОРУЖИЕ РОССИИ Информационное агентство

----------


## Migarius

> 296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1984			18127
> 296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1984			18128
> 296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1984			18129
> 296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1984			18130
> 296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1984			18216
> 296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1984			18217
> 296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1984			18218
> 296032612?	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1984			18219
> 2960326127?	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1984	Ливия	127	sq1023
> ...


Как интересно. Насколько я знаю, если считать от 120 до 129, то получится 10
А в выделенном фрагменте из реестра в диапазоне номеров 2960326*12?* получается 11. Как так? Или я чего-то не так считаю? :Frown:

----------


## lindr

Просто ...127 был вставлен позднее, и цифры поплыли, надо подрихтовать. но подтверждения по 127 пока нет.

С рвением выискиваю пилоны с со списанных машин, нашел нечто, что кончается на ...4, на 6472 но номер пока прочитать не могу.

----------


## Migarius

> Просто ...127 был вставлен позднее, и цифры поплыли, надо подрихтовать. но подтверждения по 127 пока нет.


Я правильно понимаю, что среди *66* строк, которые занимают номера МЛАЭ-2 с №2960325385 до №2960327219 одна строка лишняя, то есть их должно быть *65*?

----------


## Migarius

> С рвением выискиваю пилоны с со списанных машин, нашел нечто, что кончается на ...4, на 6472 но номер пока прочитать не могу.


А фото этого пилона с плохо читаемым номером есть?

----------


## lindr

Есть, начинается на 26, оканчивается на 4. Возможно 26144

----------


## Migarius

> Есть, начинается на 26, оканчивается на 4. Возможно 26144


По моему так оно и есть.

----------


## lindr

Хорошая новость: начался ремонт МиГ-23МЛД (23-22Б) 2960326453

----------


## RA3DCS

> Хорошая новость: начался ремонт МиГ-23МЛД (23-22Б) 2960326453


Номер на хвосте плохо замалевали на другом фото видно! Это где Ливия?

----------


## lindr

> Номер на хвосте плохо замалевали на другом фото видно! Это где Ливия?


Это пленка, флаг новый малевали, трехцветный  :Wink:

----------


## lindr

> По моему так оно и есть.


Подтверждено.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Подтверждено.


И каков будет серийный 183-20?

----------


## lindr

> И каков будет серийный 183-20?


Пока рано делать такие выводы. Мало данных.

----------


## Avia M

Похорошел. 0903716.

----------


## ПСП

Серия снимков МиГ-23УБ №51 в 22 ГвИАП (Центральная Угловая). Номер 1909 на сворке ПОШ.

    

МиГ-23 из 22 ГвИАП с номером 1908 на створке ПОШ  :   

Ещё пара снимков с номерами из 22 ГвИАП  :

----------


## KURYER

8 февраля 2016 при нанесении удара по городу Дерна сбит (или упал по техническим причинам)  МиГ-23МЛ ВВС Ливии. Бортовой номер 6132.
 



ИСТОЧНИК

----------


## lindr

Это не МЛ а МЛД (23-22Б) Заводской 2960326132.

Однако жаль, в январе видел фото хвостой части от 2960326133, который приделали к 2960326472, что произошло с ним так и не ясно.

----------


## KURYER

> Однако жаль, в январе видел фото хвостой части от 2960326133, который приделали к 2960326472, что произошло с ним так и не ясно.


Я добавил картинку на которой есть упоминание о судьбе 6472.
*lindr* Вот, что ответил Бабак:



> 6472 crashed due to Hydraulic Failure, 6132 due to engine flame-out.

----------


## KURYER

Ещё один МиГ-23 УБ (?) ВВС Ливии потерян сегодня:



> LNAF's lost its sole active MiG-23UB over Benghazi today,unfortunately Its pilot ejected safely over ISIL territory


 

Пилотам "повезло" катапультироваться над территорией ИГИЛ

----------


## lindr

в начале марта отремонтировали МиГ-23МЛД (23-22Б) 2960326453

в комментариях сказано, что машина не летала последние 15 лет.

----------


## lindr

На 2960326453 обнаружился пилон от МиГ-23МФ 0390220126 (131-05)

----------


## Avia M

> 20859. Отличный самолёт (фото №3). Вложение 67358Вложение 67359Вложение 67360


Жалко "птичку" не сохранили...

----------


## Igor_k

> Хорошая новость: начался ремонт МиГ-23МЛД (23-22Б) 2960326453


Ув. lindr
Извините,что подзабыл,но хотел бы уточнить -это не Вы писали,что где-то в 80-х годах Ливия и Сирия произвели обмен Су-24 на Миг-23?

----------


## lindr

Нет, такого я не писал -)

Ливия МС продавала и дарила в Ирак, Сирию, Судан, Уганду и.т.д.

----------


## F74

> Ув. lindr
> Извините,что подзабыл,но хотел бы уточнить -это не Вы писали,что где-то в 80-х годах Ливия и Сирия произвели обмен Су-24 на Миг-23?


А разве была коммерческая версия на базе Су-24? Насколько я знаю-все- на основе Су-24М или переделки из них.

----------


## lindr

> А разве была коммерческая версия на базе Су-24? Насколько я знаю-все- на основе Су-24М или переделки из них.


Была Су-24МК - 92 машины "чистых" в трех сериях, все серийные номера известны. Ну и переделанные из Су-24М...

----------


## F74

> Была Су-24МК - 92 машины "чистых" в трех сериях, все серийные номера известны. Ну и переделанные из Су-24М...


Я имел в виду, что Су-24МК по составу оборудования и внешнему виду были гораздо ближе к Су-24М, чем к нативной Су-24.

----------


## Igor_k

монография о Миг-23 • Форум "Стелс машины"
я хочу поблагодарить всех,кто помогал написать.
Отдельное спасибо Олегу Мутовину,все ведь начиналось с его ответов

----------


## lindr

Выгружен измененный реестр БН.

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-23П №30 красн  (18345)  Астрахань (393 ГИАП ПВО)   

http://photo.qip.ru/users/peaceful/3...#mainImageLink

Исправил...

----------


## lindr

это *МиГ-23П* 1*8*345

----------


## lindr

Появились данные о присутствии МЛД 0390312956 из 201 ИАП в Сирии

----------


## ПСП

№69 в УГАТУ (г.Уфа)   
lindr, у него как номер будет читаться???

----------


## lindr

0390310635 23-12А не доработанный до 23-18. Серийный скорее всего 107-18 или 107-19

----------


## ПСП

У них ещё два МиГ-23М там стоят. №93 и №115.

----------


## lindr

номерки бы

----------


## Fencer

> номерки бы


И фотографии в "полный рост"...

----------


## AndyM

> 0390310635 23-12А не доработанный до 23-18. Серийный скорее всего 107-18 или 107-19


Серийный 10718 = 0390310632 (проверенный)

----------


## lindr

Фото ливийцев на обучении, редкие фото советских БН кто может подсказать, это Луговая?

----------


## lindr

0393208985 ремонтируют

https://www.facebook.com/56754753006...1917237959877/

----------


## Gefest83

> 0393208985 ремонтируют
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/56754753006...1917237959877/


Штанга дозаправки? :Confused:  Хм...

----------


## lindr

И что? Ливия дорабатывала ДЗ на БН и УБ, Ирак БН, у одних влево, у других вправо.

----------


## lindr

Вот еще один например - 0393214136, предпоследний БН, поставленный Ливии

----------


## lindr

И еще БН-ы есть на хранении

----------


## Avia M

Полагаю не помешает...

----------


## lindr

Без сопутствущих обстоятельств толку немного -)

Где снято, какой бортовой? Пока выходит, что серийный 137-16, это один из бортов 191**

----------


## Avia M

> Без сопутствущих обстоятельств толку немного -)
> 
> Где снято, какой бортовой? Пока выходит, что серийный 137-16, это один из бортов 191**


Да я просто снял "изнанку узла сочленения"... :Smile: 
Машина для "Патриота", серийник выше.

----------


## lindr

> Есть, начинается на 26, оканчивается на 4. Возможно 26144





> По моему так оно и есть.





> Подтверждено.


А вот и он сам  :Cool:  Сюрприз!

----------


## Galcom

Венгерский МиГ-23 с серым цветом
http://www.easternorbat.com/html/hun..._grey_eng.html

----------


## Fencer

Заводской номер 0390319366 ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

ТАСС: Общество - Памятник погибшим летчикам и десантникам установят на аэродроме под Калугой

----------


## Avia M

Истребитель-бомбардировщик МиГ-23 появился на въезде в поселок Белоозерский...

https://youtu.be/HFTvZtrmwpY

----------


## FLOGGER

Это МИГ-27К.

----------


## Avia M

> Это МИГ-27К.


Не оспариваю!

Накануне 55-летнего юбилея посёлка Белоозёрский на своё последнее «боевое дежурство» заступил самолёт МИГ-23 БК. Он «взлетел» на въезде в посёлок.
Разработка МИГ-23 БК началась в первой половине 70-х годов прошлого столетия. Эта модель была переходной между МИГ-23 и МИГ-27 и отличалась от своих предшественников более совершенным прицельным оборудованием «Кайра».

Всего в СССР было три боевых самолета МИГ-23 БК, один из которых оказался на полигоне Белоозёрского предприятия ФКП «ГкНИПАС», где проводились наземные испытания его боевых систем и оборудования.

По материалам: Во славу российских испытателей | Городское поселение Белоозёрский

----------


## RA3DCS

> Не оспариваю!
> Всего в СССР было три боевых самолета МИГ-23 БК,
> По материалам: Во славу российских испытателей | Городское поселение Белоозёрский


Как это три боевых самолета, а остальные как?
не боевые что ль?

----------


## Fencer

> Как это три боевых самолета, а остальные как?
> не боевые что ль?


Я давно уже на журналистов не обращаю внимания за такие мелкие неточности...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Эта модель была переходной между МИГ-23 и МИГ-27 и отличалась от своих предшественников более совершенным прицельным оборудованием «Кайра».


Чепуха какая-то... Не был МИГ-27К "переходной моделью между МИГ-23 и МИГ-27"! МИГ-27К (в "девичестве" МИГ-23БК) создавался уже на базе МИГ-23БМ, КОТОРЫЙ ПРИ ЗАПУСКЕ В СЕРИЮ СТАЛ МИГ-27. Т. е., проще говоря, МИГ-27К создавался уже из МИГ-27 (в "девичестве" МИГ-23БМ). А еще проще - МИГ-27К появился *позже*, чем МИГ-27.

----------


## F74

> Чепуха какая-то... Не был МИГ-27К "переходной моделью между МИГ-23 и МИГ-27"! МИГ-27К (в "девичестве" МИГ-23БК) создавался уже на базе МИГ-23БМ, КОТОРЫЙ ПРИ ЗАПУСКЕ В СЕРИЮ СТАЛ МИГ-27. Т. е., проще говоря, МИГ-27К создавался уже из МИГ-27 (в "девичестве" МИГ-23БМ). А еще проще - МИГ-27К появился *позже*, чем МИГ-27.


Наш зам генерального директора в свое время успел полетать на МиГ-23БН, МиГ-27М, МиГ-27, Миг-27К- по его мнению "Кайра" из всех была лучшей. Ее проблема была только в том, что она по стоимости приближалась к Су-24, поэтому по-настоящему массовой машина не стала.

----------


## FLOGGER

Сколько она стоила я не знаю, но тоже слышал хорошие отзывы о "Кайре" от тех, кто на ней служил. Очень мощная и эффективная машина была.

----------


## F74

> Сколько она стоила я не знаю, но тоже слышал хорошие отзывы о "Кайре" от тех, кто на ней служил. Очень мощная и эффективная машина была.


Тут есть одна загадка- почему-то коррелятор на "Кайре" МиГ-27К работал нормально, а на Су-24М- отвратительно.

----------


## lindr

> Как это три боевых самолета, а остальные как?
>  не боевые что ль?


Журналист конечно несколько путается но суть передана верно, прототипов Кайры было всего менее 10 штук, вспомним этот пост

Cy-17M/Cy-17M2




> В 1978 году длительная эпопея госиспытаний МиГ-23БК была, наконец, завершена, на заключительном этапе в испытаниях участвовали самолеты №№ 363, 364, 365, 366 и № 1308,....





> На вооружение самолет приняли ПСМ от 26.07.1980 г. под обозначением МиГ-27К.


Похоже, что на постаменте одна из тех машин.

----------


## Avia M

Не журналист... 

http://yandex.ru/clck/jsredir?from=y...18808028034042

Полагаю у специалистов "ГкНИИПАС" имелись основания идентифицировать данную машину как МиГ-23БК...

----------


## lindr

> Полагаю у специалистов "ГкНИИПАС" имелись основания идентифицировать данную машину как МиГ-23БК


Я разве подвергал сомнению, что это МиГ-23БК? Это одна из опытных машин, что проходили испытания 77-79.

----------


## AndyK

Ну так до принятия на вооружение под обозначением Миг-27К самолет именовался Миг-23БК

----------


## PPV

В 1994-96 гг я видел этот пепелац в Фаустово своими глазами. 
У меня нет большой уверенности, но возможно, что это первый опытный экземпляр машины, N 361.

----------


## Avia M

> Я разве подвергал сомнению, что это МиГ-23БК? Это одна из опытных машин, что проходили испытания 77-79.


Конечно нет.
Мой пост не ответ лично Вам...

----------


## petio

[QUOTE=F74;136495]Тут есть одна загадка- почему-то коррелятор на "Кайре" МиГ-27К работал нормально, а на Су-24М- отвратительно.[/Q
Корелатор в принципе отвечает за режим АКС ?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну так до принятия на вооружение под обозначением Миг-27К самолет именовался Миг-23БК


А если это мне, то посмотрите мой пост №830. О чем спор?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Журналист конечно несколько путается но суть передана верно, прототипов Кайры было всего менее 10 штук.


Но не три. Если суть в том, что прототипов меньше, чем серийно построенных, то да, верно. Но, если указана конкретная цифра, то это безграмотно.



> Похоже, что на постаменте одна из тех машин.


А вот это возможно.

----------


## F74

[QUOTE=petio;136507]


> Тут есть одна загадка- почему-то коррелятор на "Кайре" МиГ-27К работал нормально, а на Су-24М- отвратительно.[/Q
> Корелатор в принципе отвечает за режим АКС ?


Да, правда, ему обычно БЦВМ пытается помогать- дальности, скорости выдает.

----------


## Avia M

> А если это мне, то посмотрите мой пост №830. О чем спор?


См. пост №826...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ну так до принятия на вооружение под обозначением Миг-27К самолет именовался Миг-23БК


По крайней мере до 1983 года по документам он был изделие 23БК
.

----------


## lindr

> По крайней мере до 1983 года по документам он был изделие 23БК


Что за документ, какое издание? Если он был выпущен до 1980, потом откорректирован, то так и останется 23БК.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Что за документ, какое издание? Если он был выпущен до 1980, потом откорректирован, то так и останется 23БК.


К примеру Альбом формулярных схем изделия "23БК" вряд ли он был выпущен раньше чем само изделие.

----------


## AndyK

> По крайней мере до 1983 года по документам он был изделие 23БК
> .


И что с того?  :Smile:  Я так думаю что и в дальнейшем с-т в техописаниях и пр. техдокументации именовался 23БК (самолет 32-26), так же как Миг-27 - изделие 23 БМ (самолет 32-25) и т.п.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я так думаю что и в дальнейшем с-т в техописаниях и пр. техдокументации именовался 23БК (самолет 32-26), так же как Миг-27 - изделие 23 БМ (самолет 32-25) и т.п.


Так оно и было! А вот как обозначались 32-27 и 32-29 ? Есть у кого данные?

----------


## Вячеслав

Бортовой у него был 36. То ли белый контур, то ли красный. Картинка мелкая в сети, не разберёшь особо.

----------


## PPV

> Бортовой у него был 36. То ли белый контур, то ли красный. Картинка мелкая в сети, не разберёшь особо.


Бортовой у него был 361 или 364...

----------


## Александр ИЛ-18д

В документальном фильме увидел кадр-  сбитый ливийский МиГ-23МФ  и отчетливый  номер в нише шасси  Сделал скрин   Как добавить  фото сюда?

----------


## lindr

Что за фильм? Изображение добавить можно через кнопку расширенный режим- управление вложениями.

----------


## lindr

Очередная машина с чужим пилоном, читается 21026, следовательно принадлежал МиГ-23МФ 0390221026

----------


## KAYRA

> Бортовой у него был 361 или 364...


364 (белый контур)
а 361 тоже там был, но его разобрали ранее....

----------


## Avia M

26474. "Кусочек" МиГ-23 в кадре?

----------


## lindr

А вот это очень интересный кадр, ибо борт 2960326474 теперь в составе ВВС "Рассвета Ливии"

----------


## Fencer

Обрел постоянное пристанище

----------


## Mister Z

МиГ-23МЛД борт 16-красный в парке "Патриот" ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация имеет номер комплекта агрегатов 15626. Причём на табличке в нише правой основной стойки номер пробит хреново, еле различимо (1   26), зато на двух табличках изнутри на створках носовой стойки прекрасно читается. 

А вот заводского номера не нашёл. Пилонов нет, в нишах шасси пятикода нет, фонарь пожелтел и стал непрозрачным... Пытался открывать лючки (вдруг изнутри пятикод написан) - хренушки в рылышко, не открываются. Ррррр!!  :Mad:

----------


## Avia M

> МиГ-23МЛД борт 16-красный в парке "Патриот" ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация имеет номер комплекта агрегатов 15626. Причём на табличке в нише правой основной стойки номер пробит хреново, еле различимо (1   26), зато на двух табличках изнутри на створках носовой стойки прекрасно читается. 
> 
> А вот заводского номера не нашёл. Пилонов нет, в нишах шасси пятикода нет, фонарь пожелтел и стал непрозрачным... Пытался открывать лючки (вдруг изнутри пятикод написан) - хренушки в рылышко, не открываются. Ррррр!!


Проходили...

----------


## Mister Z

> Проходили... Вложение 73623


Его там уже нет, увы - всё покрашено серой краской.

----------


## Avia M

> Его там уже нет, увы - всё покрашено серой краской.


Ничего страшного, для истории успели сохранить заветные "циферки"!

----------


## lindr

> номер комплекта агрегатов 15626.





> Проходили... Вложение 73623


Вы не могли бы выражаться яснее? 0390320859 это 156-26?

----------


## Avia M

> Вы не могли бы выражаться яснее? 0390320859 это 156-26?


Предельно ясно, пост 747, 795, 860, далее не в курсе.

----------


## Fencer

> Вы не могли бы выражаться яснее? 0390320859 это 156-26?


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Mister Z

> Вы не могли бы выражаться яснее? 0390320859 это 156-26?


Именно так.

----------


## lindr

Очередные пилоны с мертвых машин (МиГ-23МФ) Ливии

*0390220126 и 0390220201*

Итого имеем подтвержденные МИг-23МФ Ливии

0390220125	МФ	№30			1981	Ливия	0125	13104 ПНС
0390220126	МФ	№30			1981	Ливия	0126	13105
0390220129	МФ	№30			1981	Ливия	0129	13107?
0390220200	МФ	№30			1981	Ливия	0200	13203? ПНС
0390220201	МФ	№30			1981	Ливия	0201	13204
0390220206	МФ	№30			1981	Ливия	0206	13206?
0390221158	МФ	№30			1981	Ливия	1158	пилон
0390221159	МФ	№30			1981	Ливия	1159	пилон
0390222145	МФ	№30			1981	Ливия	2145	1050sq?
0390222162	МФ	№30			1981	Ливия	2162	ЧАРЗ, уничтожен на земле 03.11
0390224052	МФ	№30			1982	Ливия	4052	1420? ЧАРЗ, уничтожен на земле 03.11

Под вопросом

0390221026	МФ	№30			1981	Ливия	1026	пилон

----------


## lindr

Ливийская УБ Б1038276? Интересные повреждения, катапульта похоже сработала.

----------


## Гаврик

Тридцатого сентября на служебной территории Чкаловского аэродрома нашёл этого товарища:










В нише ПСШ такая шильда:


Не иначе, будет новый памятник. Так то он долго где-то ждал...

----------


## Гаврик

В нише правой стойки сегодня нашёл приваренную шильду с таким номером: *10703С10317*. Над этим номером на этой же шильде цифра *3*. В этой же нише есть две шильды с таким же номером, что в сообщении выше, *10318*. Я так понимаю - это и есть заводской номер.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я так понимаю - это и есть заводской номер.


Заводской серийный номер!

----------


## RA3DCS

На внутренней поверхности створок переднего шасси нет номера краской? могут быть номера краской на внутренних поверхностях люков. Хотя чаще там пишут серийник карандашом.

----------


## Avia M

Цифры на кронштейнах...

----------


## Гаврик

МиГ-23 Серийные номера Нет, набитых краской через трафареты номера я не увидел.

По номерам сейчас нашел такую информацию (см. ссылку).

----------


## lindr

> По номерам сейчас нашел такую информацию (см. ссылку).


Мой же реестр только очееееееееень старый. Посмотрите первую станицу топика и будет вам счастье -)))

----------


## lindr

> Нет, набитых краской через трафареты номера я не увидел.


Он в куче мест нанесен, в том числе на силовом наборе внутри, надо заглянуть в дыры, через НЧ можно увидеть.

Заводской номер этой машины должен быть от 0390310171 до 0390310175, вполне возможно, что как раз 0390310171, он пылился на задворках лет 25-30, предполагаю, что принадлежал 32 ГвИАП

----------


## Гаврик

> 0390310175	МЛ	№30	 1977	СССР	32	10319 32-й ГвИАП, Моск Обл, Николо-Урюпино


мне кажется, вот где-то прямо перед ним... и по бортовому похоже...
Не очень понятно с "длинным" номером. На той же первой странице этой темы недалеко по реестру есть такое уточнение:


> 0390310389	МЛА/МЛД	№30	 1978	СССР	70	10419 первый МЛА д.б. доработан до МЛД по перечню *10703010419*


Понятно, в нашем случае это тоже маркировка какой-то доработки. Буква "С" в центре кода - это норма? Не нашёл ничего похожего. Сейчас есть сложность с прикреплением фотогоафии, но там явно "С", а не непропечатанный "0".

----------


## Гаврик

И опять таки.. в имеющемся примере маркировки доработки угадывается заводской (пятизначный) номер.  А в нашем случае имеем разницу на единичку.

----------


## lindr

> А в нашем случае имеем разницу на единичку.


Нет серийный может отличаться на единицу, а заводской ему соответствующий на 100 или даже на 800.

простой пример: после 2960326474 следующий 2960327202.

2960326474	МЛАЭ-2	№30			1984	Ливия	6474	18418 sq1023 ПНС, 474 РЛ
2960327202	МЛАЭ-2	№30			12.12.84	Ливия	7202	18419 sq1023

----------


## Transit

Здесь номера кто нибудь "шерстил"?

----------


## lindr

Нет, как искали? Спасибо за ссылку.

----------


## lindr

Б1038008 Готовится к полетам -) 2960326144 пока стоит с сторонке.

----------


## Avia M

МЛД 7ед. из списка утилизации уже отсутствуют. Фото для истории не удалось сделать.

----------


## Mister Z

Согласно статье в свежем (декабрьском) номере журнала Combat Aircraft, МиГ-23МЛАЭ ВВС Ливии (которые, кстати, теперь именуются Libya Dawn Air Force, о как) борта 6117-чёрный и 6474-чёрный получили сокращённые номера 117-чёрный и 474-чёрный. Последний перекрашен в серый цвет с голубым низом и получил новые ОЗ: кокарды теперь не полосатые (сверху вниз - красный, чёрный, зелёный), а в виде чёрного круга в обрамлении двух полуколец (красное сверху, зелёное снизу) и с теми же полумесяцем и звездой на чёрном фоне.

----------


## lindr

В Ливии два правительства и собственно 2 ВВС, Libya Dawn Air Force это мятежники, к ВВС Ливии они не относятся.

----------


## andrew_78

> 0390302004 МЛ №30 СССР 80 ОКБ МиГ
> 0390312004 МЛА/МЛД №30 1978 СССР 38 бн 80, 95г 
> 0390312084 МЛА/МЛД №30 1978 СССР 38 120-й ИАП, Афганистан


судя по б/н (и возможной путанице при считывании единицы, ноля и восьмерки разными наблюдателями в разные годы) имхо здесь три раза записан один и тот же с-т

----------


## Avia M

Возм. повтор...

----------


## lindr

Пилон от уничтоженного в мае 2011 года МиГ-23МФ 0390222162.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Возм. повтор...


Его уже нет. Осталось только сохраненное кресло КМ-1.

----------


## Avia M

> Его уже нет. Осталось только сохраненное кресло КМ-1.


Понятно. Единицам даровано выжить (в разной степени сохранности)...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Понятно. Единицам даровано выжить (в разной степени сохранности)...


Из всех бортов на той площадке выжили только два МиГ-21МТ и один МиГ-23М с аэродинамическими доработками по типу МЛД.

----------


## lindr

Обновлен реестр на первой странице.

----------


## lindr

> Ливийская УБ Б1038276? Интересные повреждения, катапульта похоже сработала.


Подтверждено, Б1038276

----------


## lindr

Еще новичок МиГ-23УБ Б1037715

----------


## AndyM

МиГ-23УБ 56 ЛИИ:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

= Зав. Номер 8902911 (проверенный 1995)

----------


## KURYER

Подборка фото МиГ-27 при выводе из ГДР: Eastern discoveries 1993
РS. Если неправильно разместил, то прошу модераторов перенести в соответствующий раздел.

----------


## lindr

Б1038019 в очереди на ремонт

----------


## lindr

Новый номерок 0390218044 пилон снят с МиГ-23МФ

ранее было

17955-18020 МиГ-23П
18025-18048 ?
18049-18100 МиГ-29 9-12

теперь пишем:

17955-18020 МиГ-23П
*18025-18048 МиГ-23МФ (10-12 машин)*
18049-18100 МиГ-29 9-12

Расшифровка серийных номеров отечественных ЛА

----------


## RA3DCS

> Новый номерок 0390218044 пилон снят с МиГ-23МФ


Это где Ливия?

----------


## lindr

Да это Ливия

----------


## APKAH

В реестре один борт упоминается 4 раза:

220000719	С	№30			1970	СССР	15	СЧ19 Рига носовая часть
0390208719 М	№30			1976	СССР	15	Рига, кабина см. 18715
0390218715 МФ	№30				СССР	15	Рига
0390318715 П	№30			1981	СССР	15	1719

Миг-23С №15 (220000719)(СЧ19) в 70-е годы передан в РВВАИУ в качестве учебного пособия. Утилизирован в 1993 г. Разбитая кабина находится в запасниках рижского авиамузея. Во многих источниках западные споттеры этому самолёту присваивают короткий заводской номер 18715, вроде даже находили что он там написан где-то - но как я понял, этот номер не имеет отношения к настоящему заводскому этой машины. Фото 2005, 06.2008, 05.2010

----------


## lindr

> 0390208719 М	№30	1976	СССР	15	Рига, кабина см. 18715
> 0390218715 МФ	№30	СССР	15	Рига]


Выкинуть




> 0390318715 П	№30	1981	СССР	15	1719


Такой П вроде был, но возможно не борт 15

----------


## ПСП

> 024004506 М №30 1974 СССР


МиГ-23М №10,  Даугавпилсское высшее военное авиационное инженерное училище имени Яна Фабрициуса (ДВВАИУ) 
, где-то 1976-1981гг.

----------


## APKAH

Ливия в феврале получила два Миг-23 из России. Вероятно имеют место поставки самолётов в виде запчастей? Честно говоря не предполагал что в РФ где-то ещё остались Миг-23 на хранении, но оказывается в Кубинке они всё ещё есть:

_121 АРЗ Кубинка 2015 г._

----------


## Avia M

> Ливия в феврале получила два Миг-23 из России. Вероятно имеют место поставки самолётов в виде запчастей? Честно говоря не предполагал что в РФ где-то ещё остались Миг-23 на хранении, но оказывается в Кубинке они всё ещё есть:
> 
> _121 АРЗ Кубинка 2015 г._


Приведенный вами снимок сделан на территории ЦПАТ. Машины с базы хранения, предназначались для памятников.  Кст., одна машина уже "обрела пьедестал"! 
http://vestinn.ru/news/society/59459/
По официальным данным, ещё шесть МЛД утилизированы летом 2016.

----------


## Avia M

Подскажите, что означают шильдики?

----------


## lindr

Это серийный номер (один из них, второй - дурилка) 131-27 ? Изделие 3 МЛ(МЛА) и верхний  1**-18 - не могу прочесть.

----------


## Avia M

> Это серийный номер (один из них, второй - дурилка) 131-27 ? Изделие 3 МЛ(МЛА) и верхний  1**-18 - не могу прочесть.


Интересуюсь, к чему подобные "дурилки"? Практика на всех машинах? Ранее не обращал внимания... 14221 - 14222

----------


## lindr

Это издержки производственного процесса. Серийный номер детали из задела попадает на другую машину. Правильную шильду лепят рядом с неправильной.

14221 = 0390319400, 14222 = 0390319402. 

Буду признателен за любую информацию по первому снимку, где сделан, что за борт. Не могу прочитать цифры однозначно, их нет в базе.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=lindr;148211]




> 14221 = 0390319400, 14222 = 0390319402.


См. название файла фото. 19411.

----------


## lindr

> См. название файла фото. 19411.


Нужно фото в нише переднего шасси, по моим расчетам 0390319411 = 14223

0390317535 = 13427

----------


## Avia M

> Буду признателен за любую информацию по первому снимку, где сделан, что за борт. Не могу прочитать цифры однозначно, их нет в базе.


Машина с базы хранения, подготовленная "на памятник" в Кубинке. Получается 17535, т.н. короткий заводской?  Прочитал 17111, 13127?...

----------


## lindr

Нет 13(4?)18 и 13427

----------


## Avia M

> Нужно фото в нише переднего шасси, по моим расчетам 0390319411 = 14223
> 
> 0390317535 = 13427


Понятно, не заглянул. Боковые шильдики показались не интересными, снимал маркерные...

----------


## lindr

Фото сирийского МиГ-23, заводской номер оканчивается на 24, может кто-нибудь определить модификацию?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Вроде фото генерала  с авиабазы Шайрат?
По моему она в серии с этим фото идет?

----------


## lindr

Если так, то кресло с этой машины

0390312824	МЛА/МЛД	№30			04.79	СССР	01	201-й ИАП, Белоруссия, Минск

Есть фото памятника? Он там без кресла?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Из всего БН,к сожалению,уверенно читается только одна цифра.

----------


## lindr

Это борт 2771 зав номер 0390324275

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

LuftwaffeAS утверждает,что бригадный генерал Абдулла Сулейман снят в "in the cockpit of MiG-23MLD carries serial 4007 at She'irat AB"
https://twitter.com/LuftwaffeAS/stat...72329637126144

----------


## lindr

Да 0390312824 это тоже машина из Белоруссии из 201 полка, Был в летном училище, неужели отремонтировали и продали в 2008?

----------


## lindr

МиГ-23М 0390207185

----------


## RA3DCS

> МиГ-23М 0390207185


 На фонаре после семерки явно не единица!!!!

----------


## stream

на фонаре 07185, соответствует, тому, что ниже... на приемлемом увеличении, через лупу под разными углами просматривается единица, а восьмёрка смазана

----------


## lindr

КНДР новый борт 94

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ZHeN

Ливийский ?

----------


## dagger

Аэропорт Рига, день ВВС, примерно 1987-89

----------


## APKAH

> Аэропорт Рига, день ВВС, примерно 1985-88


Это День Воздушного Флота СССР, борт №29 прибыл в качестве гостя из 372 апиб ПрибВО (Даугавпилс). В полку в то время были Миг-27М и Миг-27К, какой модификации данный борт - хорошо если бы кто-то подсказал. В различных источниках встречаются две даты проведения данного мероприятия, 20.08.1989 и 19.08.1990. Склоняюсь к первому варианту.

----------


## FLOGGER

Борт №31 я на снимке не вижу, вижу №29. Если же выбирать между МИГ-27М и МИГ-27К, то борт №29 - это "М".

----------


## dagger

> Это День Воздушного Флота СССР, борт №31 прибыл в качестве гостя из 372 апиб ПрибВО (Даугавпилс). В полку в то время были Миг-27М и Миг-27К, какой модификации данный борт - хорошо если бы кто-то подсказал. В различных источниках встречаются две даты проведения данного мероприятия, 20.08.1989 и 19.08.1990. Склоняюсь к первому варианту.


Может 1989 или раньше - по мордам друзей с других слайдов сужу. Было как минимум три подобных мероприятия. На одном я точно не был, второе на слайдах. Третье, самое раннее есть на паре черно-белых фоток, там вроде тоже был 27-й надо искать, но там будет мало инфо - КГБ зверствовало, светило пленки, снимал издалека тайком на "смену".

МиГ-23 из моего архива - от коллеги по работе, который его обслуживал в лейтенантской молодости. На второй фотке вроде читается номер на пилоне - 22041, не знаю насколько полезно это вам, реестроведам :) Полк, вроде как в Калининградской области, потом перевооружился на МиГ-29, подробности про полк и аэродром могу уточнить со временем. Есть фото ангара с этим МиГ-23, если надо для опознания аэродрома, хотя и тут более-менее виден ангар.

----------


## dagger

В Литве недалеко от трассы на Ригу (близко к границе с Латвией), у аэродрома есть мотель с экспозицией, в т. ч. этот МиГ-23. Подобрал снимки с видимыми номерами, фотки уменьшил, а то не мог загрузить:

----------


## lindr

Это хорошо известный борт, продан как металлолом.

0390317527	МЛА/МЛД	№30			1980	СССР	05	13423 Украина, Литва




> перевооружился на МиГ-29, подробности про полк и аэродром могу уточнить со временем


53-й ГвИАП, сдал машины 655, 982 полкам

----------


## dagger

МиГ-21 и Су-15 оттуда же с Литвы тоже не нужны?

----------


## lindr

> МиГ-21 и Су-15 оттуда же с Литвы тоже не нужны?


Положите в раздел http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...hestvennyh-la/ там пригодятся.

----------


## Fencer

> МиГ-21 и Су-15 оттуда же с Литвы тоже не нужны?


Ну почему же - нужны...



> Положите в раздел http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...hestvennyh-la/ там пригодятся.

----------


## dagger

Может я по невнимательности пропустил 8276 или в реестре нету - УБ, БН ?
 

Аналогично 7715:

----------


## lindr

МиГ-23УБ Б1038276 был еще в прошлом году. А вот Б1037715 не помню навскидку.

----------


## Crossi

Выживший Red Eagles МиГ-23МС:
Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23MS “Flogger-E” > National Museum of the US Air Force™ > Display
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za_ejYp2exo

----------


## lindr

> Выживший Red Eagles МиГ-23МС:
> Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23MS “Flogger-E” > National Museum of the US Air Force™ > Display
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za_ejYp2exo


c\n  машины известен?

----------


## Crossi

Нет, кто-то должен пойти туда и выяснить.  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

> Интересуюсь, к чему подобные "дурилки"? Практика на всех машинах? Ранее не обращал внимания... 14221 - 14222 Вложение 78011


Данная машина убыла, для установки на постамент. Месторасположение пока выяснить не удалось.
Перепроверка шильдиков машин, говорит о правильности инф., нижней "таблички". Т.е., 14222 - 19411. Историю возможно "проследить" по прежним б/н.

----------


## Avia M

Продолжение. Машина 15426.

----------


## Avia M

Радует, что тема вызывает неподдельный интерес. Данные в реестре не обновляются к сожалению...
Машина 17535.

----------


## Avia M

> Продолжение. Машина 15426.


Птичку забыл...

----------


## lindr

Еще один МиГ-23МФ  Ливии, вернее один пилон от него и остался -)

0390220207	МФ	№30			1981	Ливия	0207	13207 1090sq

----------


## Galcom

> Еще один МиГ-23МФ  Ливии, вернее один пилон от него и остался -)
> 
> 0390220207	МФ	№30			1981	Ливия	0207	13207 1090sq


Я не знаю. Это МиГ-23БН?

----------


## Avia M

Машина 20880. Присутствует "чужой" пилон. Интересная цифра "8" в прежнем б/н...

----------


## Avia M

> Машина 20880.


Знатоки подскажите, под эмблемой "птичка" присутствует контур белого цвета прежней эмблемы?

----------


## Avia M

> Подглядел номерок, вероятно утилизируется (март 2015).Вложение 62705


Отставить. Послужит памятником...

----------


## Avia M

> Данная машина убыла, для установки на постамент.


В Ульяновск...

----------


## Avia M

> Интересуют подробности... Спасибо.
> 1995г. В Дзёмгах утилизировано тяжёлой техникой, сотня МиГов (23?). Поражает размах. (Инф. из Сети).


На "RP" немного...

----------


## lindr

> Я не знаю. Это МиГ-23БН?


Почти все УБ и БН Ливии используют чужие пилоны. Основной донор МФ они не летали с бомбами. Максимальный номер ливийского БН был 14137.

----------


## Fencer

> На "RP" немного...


Вот их фотографии...

----------


## Avia M

> Вот их фотографии...


Вы в тех краях проживаете, поспрашивайте ветеранов. Возможно найдутся непосредственные свидетели "вандализма"... Спасибо.

----------


## Transit

C-421 (вроде фото начала 90-х)

----------


## Fencer

> Вы в тех краях проживаете, поспрашивайте ветеранов. Возможно найдутся непосредственные свидетели "вандализма"... Спасибо.


К сожалению поспрашивать не у кого...

----------


## lindr

> C-421 (вроде фото начала 90-х)


0390320871	МЛА	№30			05.81	СССР		1571? Ангола С-421

----------


## Avia M

20895.

----------


## Avia M

41 иап. Буревестник. 

№ 61 23060
№ 62 23061
№ 63 23062

----------


## lindr

0390324547	МЛА/МЛАЭ-2	№30			1982	Сирия	2797	17029 275-й АРЗ сбит 05.06.17

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен.

----------


## Avia M

> Реестр обновлен.


Спасибо! :Cool:

----------


## FLOGGER

К реестру не относится, но все же: неделю назад, 10 июня, исполнилось ровно полвека со дня первого полета самолета 23-11, прототипа МИГ-23!
P.S. С интересом читаю книгу по МИГ-23 и очень сожалею о том, что  ПОНАДОБИЛОСЬ ПОЛВЕКА, чтобы появилось что-то подобное. Народ (моделисты) мучается вопросом качества и точности чертежей, а ведь где-то это все было, да, видать, под покровом тайны. Уж и самолета давно нет в наших ВВС, и материалы (заводов, ОКБ), поди, давно уничтожены, а история машины еще только пишется... Хорошо на "Сухом" есть инициативные и неравнодушные люди, которые пишут историю своих машин по свежим следам (СУ-27). Жаль только, что на "МИГ"е, да и не только там, таких нет...

----------


## Fencer

> материалы (заводов, ОКБ), поди, давно уничтожены


Эти материалы под грифом "Секретно" и чтобы рассекретить отдельный документ нужна трудоемкая процедура и этим надо кому-то заниматься,а так проще уничтожить по акту,что года два назад так и сделали или на заводе или в ОКБ (точно не скажу на каком заводе или в каком ОКБ) с материалами,которые в нынешнее время не несут в себе секретной информация,а лишь историческую...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Эти материалы под грифом "Секретно" и чтобы рассекретить отдельный документ нужна трудоемкая процедура и этим надо кому-то заниматься,а так проще уничтожить по акту,


Это все я знаю. Я лишь хотел сказать, что, на мой взгляд, это неумно.

----------


## Fencer

> Я лишь хотел сказать, что, на мой взгляд, это неумно.


Такова нынешняя реальность в этом плане...

----------


## Avia M

Отрадно.

Работы по ремонту памятника самолету МиГ-23 у ДК «Старт» в Луховицах будут завершены к 30 июня.

Памятник самолету МиГ-23 в Луховицах отремонтируют к концу июня | Газета «Луховицкие вести»

----------


## AndyK

> Отрадно.
> 
> Работы по ремонту памятника самолету МиГ-23 у ДК «Старт» в Луховицах будут завершены к 30 июня.
> 
> Памятник самолету МиГ-23 в Луховицах отремонтируют к концу июня | Газета «Луховицкие вести»


А покрасили его в новые корпоративные цвета РСК Миг :Smile: ? (намек на смену цветовой гаммы с серо-зеленой на 29-ых, на голубую на М2/35)

----------


## Подполковник

Не вижу подкрыльевых пилонов...

----------


## Avia M

> В Ульяновск...


Поправочка...

В *Самаре* появится памятник советскому многоцелевому истребителю третьего поколения с верхним расположением крыла изменяемой стреловидности — МиГ-23, по кодификации НАТО: «Flogger» — «Бичеватель». Самолет был разработан в 1960-е годы на замену истребителю МиГ-21 с треугольным крылом.
Инициатором установки памятника самолету МиГ-23 стало предприятие «Авиаагрегат», которое возьмёт на себя затраты по транспортировке с аэродрома Кубинка в Московской, где находится истребитель, и его установке на Заводском шоссе в Самаре. В своё время предприятие производило шасси для этого самолета.

Нелетающий образец МИГ-23 из Кубинки станет памятником в Самаре - Кубинка.Инфо

----------


## RA3DCS

> Не вижу подкрыльевых пилонов...


Их там не было никогда!

----------


## OKA

> А покрасили его в новые корпоративные цвета РСК Миг? (намек на смену цветовой гаммы с серо-зеленой на 29-ых, на голубую на М2/35)


Окрас модный, с государственным подходом)) Но лучше, чем розовые танки))

----------


## FLOGGER

> Памятники МИГ-23 стоят в Ахтубинске Архангельской области, Твери, подмосковном Монино


Что-то я не видел в Монино памятник МИГ-23.

----------


## OKA

> Что-то я не видел в Монино памятник МИГ-23.


Гугл рулит)) :

Окрытие памятника МиГ-23 в Монино - Что летает и ездит


https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B...w=1280&bih=867

----------


## FLOGGER

> Нелетающий образец МИГ-23 из Кубинки станет памятником в Самаре - Кубинка.Инфо


 Тогда еще один вопрос: а Ахтубинск давно в Архангельскую область перебрался?

----------


## FLOGGER

*OKA*, за известие про памятник отдельное спасибо, очень люблю фотографировать памятники самолетам. Надо бы тогда как-то в Москву выбираться. А там еще писали про памятник МИГ-25. Поставили? А МИГ-23-й далеко от музея монинского? Как до него добираться? Подходы к нему есть для съемки?

----------


## Avia M

> А МИГ-23-й далеко от музея монинского? Как до него добираться? Подходы к нему есть для съемки?


Рядом с автодорогой...

----------


## OKA

> ..А МИГ-23-й далеко от музея монинского? Как до него добираться? Подходы к нему есть для съемки?


По приведённым линкам можно разыскать с высокой точностью))

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

В каментах к первому пишут :

ну по ориентации электрички - музей при движении из Москвы справа можно сказать в черте города, а памятник слева и он на северной окраине города - 

https://maps.yandex.ru/-/CVguMXzK 

Окрытие памятника МиГ-23 в Монино - Что летает и ездит

----------


## Avia M

> Тогда еще один вопрос: а Ахтубинск давно в Архангельскую область перебрался?


Ответ в ссылке... :Confused:  
В Самару привезут МиГ-23 / Новости Самары / Губернский портал Самара.ру

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ответ в ссылке...


Вы прочтите *ту* ссылку. Я же ее не сам придумал, ее привели вы. Там написано:"Памятники МИГ-23 стоят в Ахтубинске Архангельской области..." :Mad:

----------


## Avia M

> Вы прочтите *ту* ссылку. Я же ее не сам придумал, ее привели вы. Там написано:"Памятники МИГ-23 стоят в Ахтубинске Архангельской области..."


Вы прочтите *ту* ссылку. Там написано: "Памятники МИГ-23 есть в Ахтубинске Астраханской области"... Всё очевидно, при перепечатке ошиблись.

----------


## FLOGGER

Не надо валять дурака, я прочел и ту и ту ссылку. Именно в первой, вами выложенной ссылке, было написано, что Ахтубинск находится в Архангельской обл.

----------


## flogger23

МиГ-23 1970ого г. с  РЛС "Сапфир" (?) в Ачинском ВАТУ:

https://ok.ru/avaty1/album/55508838580267/492160680491

----------


## Антоха

Истребитель МиГ-23МЛД № 0390320880 вскоре станет основой памятника всем мужественным людям, служившим в ВВС, сооружение которого планируется в Серпуховском районе Московской области.. 

serpregion.ru - Истребитель «МИГ-23» появится в Новинках-Бегичеве

Новый памятник может стать самым большим в Серпуховском районе. 
Огромный истребитель вскоре «воспарит» над деревней Новинки-Бегичево. Как стало известно «Оке-инфо», власти Данковского поселения приняли в собственность демилитаризованный самолёт МиГ-23МЛД № 0390320880, чтобы сделать из него памятник. 
Как сообщил глава поселения Николай Михайлин, самолёт им передало министерство обороны России. «МиГ» уже доставлен из Кубинки на аэродром «Новинки» и сейчас находится там в демонтированном состоянии. 
- Да, крылья, фюзеляж, хвост всё сейчас лежит раздельно. Но мы все детали отчистим, загрунтуем, покрасим, соберём и установим на постамент.

Пока что делаем проект будущего памятника, но думаю, наш самолёт будет словно на вираже. С окончательным сроком монтажа пока не определились. 
- Памятник получится довольно массивный... 
- Сам самолёт действительно крупный. Только его длина достигает 17 метров... 
- Почему самолёт? Почему в Новинках-Бегичеве? 
- Серпуховский край имеет богатую авиационную историю. Вспомните Серпуховскую авиационную школу, которая тесно связана с именем Чкалова, в 1948 году в Серпухове была создана первая вертолётная эскадрилья. С этого дня началась история нового рода войск в нашей армии. Плюс, в Серпуховском районе базируются сразу три аэродрома - «Дракино», «Большое Грызлово» и «Новинки», которые воспитали много поколений достойных пилотов. Одним словом, памятник мы хотим посвятить всем серпуховским лётчикам и всем мужественным людям, служившим в ВВС.

----------


## Avia M

> на МАКСЕ стоит МиГ-27М с АЛ-31Ф


Шильдик в тему?...

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

According to Russian sources, a total of 66 MiG-23MLD (Export) have been newly-built. Known as the MiG-23MLD Izdelie 23-19 or the alternative designation Izdelie 23-22, these were exported to Bulgaria and Libya.

The last eight MiG-23MLD (Export) delivered to Bulgaria in early 1985 were the very last MiG-23 aircraft taken from the production line at Znamya Truda. These MiG-23 were assembled in November and December 1984. The 4278th and last single-seat MiG-23 example to leave the Znamya Truda final assembly facility at Lukhovitsi was Bulgarian AF MiG-23MLD (Export) serial 219. This particular aircraft went through its functional check flight on December 22, 1984 and was then ferried to Bulgaria in February 1985. Intotal Bulgaria received 16 MiG-23MLD (Export) aircraft (l/n 18022-18029 and 18418-18427).

But did Libya receievd all the other 50 MiG-23MLD (Export) aircraft (l/n 18030, 18116-18130, 18216-18230, 18316-18330 and 18416-18419)    
A total of 18 Libyan MiG-23MLD (Export) serials are known. So what could have happend tot the other 32 (Libyan) MiG-23MLD (Export) aircraft (minus some peacetime attrition)   

According to US Gov docs, the first MiG-23 'Flogger G" aircraft were delivered to Libya in 1984 and about 15 Libya's MiG-23 'Flogger G' were operational in the summer of 1985.

----------


## lindr

23-19 and 23-22 are different types.

23-19 have N003E radar. 23-22 N008E radar.
Libya received two squadrons 48 23-22B (24+24) fate two others unknown.

----------


## Galcom

> 23-19 and 23-22 are different types.
> 
> 23-19 have N003E radar. 23-22 N008E radar.
> Libya received two squadrons 48 23-22B (24+24) fate two others unknown.


Hi!

OK, so: total production: 66 23-22
-16 23-22 entered BVVS service
-and 48(?) 23-22 delivered to Libya
and how many were used by the 715-й УАП Луговая? Example: red 17, red 22 and other

----------


## lindr

66 is new production, some 23-12A conwerted to 23-22 include up to 50 SyAAF and some others (715 reg. had same batch numbers 23-12A as Syrian planes)

----------


## Galcom

> 66 is new production, some 23-12A conwerted to 23-22 include up to 50 SyAAF and some others (715 reg. had same batch numbers 23-12A as Syrian planes)


lindr, спасибо

----------


## AndyM

> Intotal Bulgaria received 16 MiG-23MLD (Export) aircraft (l/n 18022-18029 and 18418-18427).


l/n 18022-18029 and 18420-18427

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 0393219831	БН	№30	88	47	28.10.82	ЧССР	9831	28.SBOLP 83г


Выставлен в корпусе бомбардировщиков и фирмы Aero возле Аеропорта Letňany (LKLT), Музея ВВС Чехии в Кбелы.

----------


## lindr

715-й УАП с сайта Diesel Forum (5 Центральные Курсы. по подготовке авиационных кадров)

МиГ-23МС бн 19, МиГ-23БН 62, 74. МиГ-23УБ борт 32, 45, 46, 47, 49, МиГ-23МЛД (23-22) 22

----------


## Avia M

*19317*. 41-й полк. Б/н неизвестен...

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-23МС бн 19,  МиГ-23МЛД (23-22) 22


А по-моему, б\н 19 - это БН, а б\н 22 МЛ.

----------


## lindr

У БН 22 стоит СПО-15 - двойные черные окна на НЧК - это МЛД 23-22 версии А или Б

----------


## FLOGGER

Я не вижу "клыка" - характерного признака МЛД. Ну, а б\н 19?

----------


## lindr

У МЛД 23-22 никогда не было клыка. Это экспортная версия без аэродинамических доработок, Болгария, Сирия, Ливия и 715 УАП. В моем реестре он идет под вторым именем МЛАЭ-2 по типу БРЭО.

----------


## FLOGGER

С МЛД я понял, а как насчет б\н 19?

----------


## lindr

Да хрен его знает, фото засвечено надо фотошопить а времени нет.

----------


## Skylark

В общем-то, и без "Фотошопа" видно, что б/н-19 - это БН...

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 0393219817	БН	№30	88	41	08.09.82	ЧССР	9817	28.SBOLP 83г


Носовая секция выставлена в музее ВВС Чехии в Kbely.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да хрен его знает, фото засвечено надо фотошопить а времени нет.


Понятно. Не любите, значит, признавать свои ошибки.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> А1037905	УБ	№39	30	??	1979	ЧССР	7905	1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP 41.SLT


Кбелы.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 0390213646   МФ               ЧССР   3646   11412 1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP


Kbely.






Опечатка в номере на табличке.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 0393219825   БН            01.10.82   ЧССР   9825   8845 28.SBOLP 83г


Kbely.

----------


## Avia M

Подскажите, на фонарях всех машин шильдик с серийным?

----------


## lindr

Он может не совпадать с шильдиком в нише ПОШ.

----------


## Avia M

> Он может не совпадать с шильдиком в нише ПОШ.


Понятно, в данном случае совпадает. Получается присутствует "на законном" основании.

----------


## Avia M

Правильно ли я понимаю, что данные "заплатки" признак переделки в вариант МЛД на АРЗ?
На т. н. "истинных" МЛД они отсутствуют...

----------


## lindr

Все изделия 23-18 получены в результате переделок из 23-12А на нескольких АРЗ в СССР и ГДР в период 1982 по конец 1987.

Изделия 23-22 имеют другой конструкцию из-за отсутствия аэродинамических доработок. Однако и часть 23-22 также получены переделкой из 23-12А.




> На т. н. "истинных" МЛД они отсутствуют...


Не понимаю что вы имеете в виду, у вас есть фото без заплаток? Интересно было бы взглянуть с привязкой в заводскому.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=lindr;154281]



> Все изделия 23-18 получены в результате переделок из 23-12А


Получается данное утверждение не соотв. действительности? "В 1984-85 гг. ММЗ "Знамя труда" построил лишь 66 МиГ-23МЛД"... 





> Не понимаю что вы имеете в виду, у вас есть фото без заплаток? Интересно было бы взглянуть с привязкой в заводскому.


Именно так в моём понимании, машины с завода-изготовителя выходили без этой "кустарщины"... Фото качественного к сожалению нет.
Есть утверждение, что 41-й полк получил 24 машины "истинных" МЛД. Вот и пытаюсь их выделить. Посему ищу визуальные отличия.

----------


## lindr

> Получается данное утверждение не соотв. действительности? "В 1984-85 гг. ММЗ "Знамя труда" построил лишь 66 МиГ-23МЛД".


И да и нет.

Дьявол в деталях, это были МЛД, но типа 23-22 - экспортные без доработок по аэродинамике.

По бюллетеню дорабатывались машины 0390310389 - 0390323765 и 0390324647-0390324849

У меня есть выписка из формуляра 0390323728

1	Заводской номер	0390323728
2	Завод изготовитель	МАПО им. Дементьева
3	Дата изготовления	29.12.81г
4	Дата приемки в/представительством	11.01.82г
5	Бортовой номер	21
6	Дата ввода в эксплуатацию	26.12.81г
7	Группа эксплуатации	боевая
8	Назначенный срок службы (лет)	-
9	Назначенный ресурс до списания (часы)	1750
10	Срок гарантии (лет)	3
11	Гарантийный ресурс (лет)	300
12	Назначенный срок службы до очередного КР (лет)	-
13	Назначенный ресурс до очередного КР (часы)	-
14	Срок гарантии после КР (лет)	-
15	Гарантийный ресурс после КР (часы)	-
16	Назначенный срок службы до очередного СР (лет)	13
17	Назначенный ресурс до очередного СР (часы)	750
18	Срок гарантии после СР (лет)	4
19	Гарантийный ресурс после СР (часы)	-
20	Фактическая наработка (часы)	
21	                                                    С начала эксплуатации	1215
22	                                                     После КР	-
23	                                                     После СР	264
24	Условия хранения	На открытых площадках
25	Вид хранения	КХ
26	Дата постановки на хранение и срок консервации (лет)	-	-

Ремонт

Даты проведения КР	-
Место проведения КР	-
Даты проведения СР	10.02.87
Место проведения СР	в/ч13806

Движение в эксплуатации

Место эксплуатации	в/ч40361	в/ч17285	в/ч22623	в/ч17285	*в/ч13806*
Дата постановки на учёт	17.02.82	19.02.86	04.08.86	25.10.86	*05.11.86*
Дата снятия с учёта	17.02.86	02.08.86	23.10.86	31.10.86	*05.03.87*
Место эксплуатации	в/ч17285	*в/ч13806*	в/ч62252	в/ч22623	в/ч44557
Дата постановки на учёт	05.03.87	*21.04.89*	21.09.89	25.05.93	01.09.93
Дата снятия с учёта	14.03.89	*21.09.89*	25.05.93	01.06.93

----------


## Avia M

> Дьявол в деталях, это были МЛД, но типа 23-22 - экспортные без доработок по аэродинамике.


Спасибо, интересные данные.
Возникает вопрос - почему экспортные попали в 41-й полк? Хотя возможно, но на основной массе фото, машины с "клыком".
Вот снимок 1989 года. Дата и утверждение "истинного" МЛД от автора. Неужели так быстро отправляли на доработку по аэродинамике?

----------


## lindr

> Возникает вопрос - почему экспортные попали в 41-й полк?


Они туда и не попадали. 48 в Ливию 16 в Болгарию, один не собран, еще один не знаю куда итого 66. Думаю, что история про чистые МЛД в 41 ИАП не более чем байка, если посчитать зав номера от 0390323765 до 0390324647 то там нет почти нет пустых мест.




> Неужели так быстро отправляли на доработку по аэродинамике?


Не понял, что вы написали

1	Заводской номер	0390323448
2	Завод изготовитель	МАПО им. Дементьева
3	Дата изготовления	30.11.81г

Пошел на переделку в МЛД 31.08.85

----------


## FLOGGER

> Не понимаю что вы имеете в виду, у вас есть фото без заплаток?


Я думаю что он имел в виду то, что изначально на этом месте была НЧК, т. е. крыло прилегало к в\заборнику. Во время переделки под "клык" на месте бывшего крыла поставили заплатки.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=lindr;154286]




> Они туда и не попадали.


Упс, вот и верь после этого людям... :Confused:  Товарищ лётчик полка, буквально утверждает о наличии истинных МЛД. Получается зря я "заплатки" изучаю.




> Не понял, что вы написали


На фото 89 года доработанная машина (аэродинамика), учитывая годы выпуска заводом МЛД удивил короткий период времени до переделки...
Упоминаемый мной выше 19317 дорабатывался ровно через 10 лет.

----------


## lindr

Изучать надо все, но и проверять тоже, что касается переделки в МЛД то минимальный срок от выпуска с завода до переделки был 2,5 года.

----------


## Avia M

Упоминается в реестре, но без современного месторасположения...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Товарищ лётчик полка, буквально утверждает о наличии истинных МЛД. .


И какие самолеты по мнению товарища летчика являются истинными МЛД?

----------


## Avia M

> И какие самолеты по мнению товарища летчика являются истинными МЛД?


Могу привести лишь цитату:



> "А машина эта, на самом деле зверь... Ибо это последняя модификация Миг-23, так называемая серия МЛД. И снимок этот редкий, потому что завод "Знамя Труда" собрал в Луховицах всего 70-таких машин! 24 из которых достались полку "Буревестник". Так вот: №22 на снимке именно машина из той махонькой серии истинных МЛД. Впоследствии количество этих удачных машин было увеличено, но другим способом: на АРЗ  более раннюю версию Миг-23 МЛ, переделывали в МЛД, но..., но немного это уже было не то".

----------


## RA3DCS

> Могу привести лишь цитату:


Вот и интересно что же такого "звериного" в них было?

Истребитель с уменьшенным углом маневренной стреловидности с 45 0 до 33 0, системой СОС 3-4 с системой автоматического выпуска и уборки отклоняемых носков при маневренной стреловидности 33 0, БРЛС «Сапфир 23 МЛА-2», системой постановки пассивных помех ПКВП-23, блоками выброса пассивных помех БВП 50-60,станцией предупреждения об облучении СПО-15ЛМ, доработанной СУВ для применения ракет типа Р-73. ????
Про 70 машин это скорее всего байки! Не могли 70 машин бесследно исчезнуть, хоть один бы остался!

----------


## Avia M

> Про 70 машин это скорее всего байки! Не могли 70 машин бесследно исчезнуть, хоть один бы остался![/COLOR][/FONT]


Попробуем выйти на автора, развеять "байки"...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Попробуем выйти на автора, развеять "байки"...


Пригласите его сюда на форум! Может еще что интересного нам расскажет!

----------


## lindr

Фотки списанного МиГ-23МС из Египта в США, номера не нашел, может кто поможет с автором съемки связатся?

https://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?t=161786

----------


## AndyM

Mecto: 32.94673, -118.53148

----------


## Fencer

> Mecto: 32.94673, -118.53148


Что это означает?

----------


## Avia M

> Что это означает?


Координаты...

----------


## FLOGGER

> списанного МиГ-23МС из Египта в США,


Интересно и непонятно, на хрена он американцам сдался?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Интересно и непонятно, на хрена он американцам сдался?


Видимо американцы больше нас ценят историю!

----------


## lindr

Странно что Вы совсем не знаете историю "Red squadron" 4477-th TES  :Wink: 

У них на вооружении были МиГ-17Ф, МиГ-21Ф-13, МиГ-23МС, МиГ-23БН

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4477th...ation_Squadron

----------


## lindr

Старичка Б1037502 с РЛС достали с хранения, неужели полетит?

https://www.facebook.com/10001114803...3368308711433/

----------


## FLOGGER

> У них на вооружении были МиГ-17Ф, МиГ-21Ф-13, МиГ-23МС, МиГ-23БН


Не хотите ли вы сказать, что они собираются довести этот хлам (это еще мягко сказано) до летного состояния  сейчас??? А насчет испытаний наших машин в США я читал в АиК неск. лет назад. Очень интересные статьи были, в трех, по-моему, номерах.

----------


## Avia M

> Получается зря я "заплатки" изучаю.


Отличаются слегка по форме. Заметны последствия применения "болгарок". Верхняя из "парашюта" :Smile: ...
Две вероятно в "прошлой жизни" (до МЛД) были кронштейнами, для крепления НЧК...

----------


## lindr

Еще интересный экземпляр из Ливии
МиГ-23БН 0393206968 1976 г.в., номер написан в старом стиле, видимо не эксплуатировался с 1979 года.

----------


## Avia M

> Не могли 70 машин бесследно исчезнуть, хоть один бы остался![/COLOR][/FONT]


С каждым годом "исчезают". Сотня в Дзёмгах, сотня в Липецке (фото), в Кубинке остатки "допиливают"...

----------


## Avia M

Вспомнились бирки на армейском обмундировании. :Smile:

----------


## lindr

> Вспомнились бирки на армейском обмундировании.


Этот борт.

1900402	УБ	№39	04	02	1971	СССР	56	4020 БРС крыло первой редакции

ЕМНИП Порезан 1998-2005

----------


## Avia M

> ЕМНИП Порезан 1998-2005


По сост., на 2001 целёхонек.

----------


## Fencer

> Сотня в Дзёмгах


Разве на Дзёмгах были МиГ-23-е на хранении?

----------


## muk33

> Разве на Дзёмгах были МиГ-23-е на хранении?


Мы (301 иап) отогнали часть своих МЛД (примерно 2/3) в Дземги на хранение. Могу уточнить, но скорее всего и 308-й и 41-й гоняли туда же. Кстати с 41-м полком мы периодически менялись самолетами, поскольку там они быстро ржавели. Никаких "особых" МЛД там не было, кроме одного, с переключателем "ГДФ" слева. Как позже объяснили это была одна из машин, доработанных системой глубокого дросселирования форсажа (ГДФ). Но к тому моменту (90-91 год) она была отключена и законтрена. Как и крыло 33 и носки.

----------


## Fencer

> Мы (301 иап) отогнали часть своих МЛД (примерно 2/3) в Дземги на хранение. Могу уточнить, но скорее всего и 308-й и 41-й гоняли туда же. Кстати с 41-м полком мы периодически менялись самолетами, поскольку там они быстро ржавели. Никаких "особых" МЛД там не было, кроме одного, с переключателем "ГДФ" слева. Как позже объяснили это была одна из машин, доработанных системой глубокого дросселирования форсажа (ГДФ). Но к тому моменту (90-91 год) она была отключена и законтрена. Как и крыло 33 и носки.


Впервые узнал об хранении МиГ-23-х на Дзёмгах - знал,что в отстойниках были Су-27-е первых серий...

----------


## Avia M

> Впервые узнал об хранении МиГ-23-х на Дзёмгах - знал,что в отстойниках были Су-27-е первых серий...


Ранее обсуждалось. Машины с трёх полков утилизировались в 1993 году...

----------


## muk33

> Ранее обсуждалось. Машины с трёх полков утилизировались в 1993 году...


Не в 93-м, а в 95-м. Наши полки 301, 308 и 821 прекратили свое существование 1.09.1994 года одной директивой. Бурик  был расформирован раньше, в 1993-м, вместе со Смирных и Анадырем. Но перегоняли мы свои самолеты с марта 1994 года. Одну эскадрилью в Нижний Тагил, две остальные в Дземги. Потом до конца 94 наши техники еще их охраняли (многие после 1.09 уже были на штатах в ракетной бригаде), а потом саолеты стали резать. Один (б/н 30 с моей 2-й АЭ) остался как памятник на территории штаба корпуса ПВО. На борту голова амурского тигра, неофициальная эмблема 301ИАП.

----------


## Fencer

> Один (б/н 30 с моей 2-й АЭ) остался как памятник на территории штаба корпуса ПВО. На борту голова амурского тигра, неофициальная эмблема 301ИАП.


До сих пор жив - в прошлом или позапрошлом его фотографировал (сейчас временно с андроида в интернете сижу и нет возможности выложить его фотографию). Известен заводской номер этого МиГ-23МЛД?

----------


## voykov

> Мы (301 иап) отогнали часть своих МЛД (примерно 2/3) в Дземги на хранение.


Как человек живший в Дземгах и видевший аэ с крыши пилона 7 цеха КнааПО интересно просто, где их можно там хранить? Может на Хурбу? Там я не был и не видел.

----------


## Avia M

> интересно просто, где их можно там хранить?


Немного в посте 952.




> Летом 1994 года, под предлогом снятия с вооружения ВВС самолетов с одной двигательной установкой, 308-й ИАП с Постовой, как и 41-й ИАП, базирующийся на Буревестнике, были расформированы. Самолеты обоих полков своим ходом перегнали на аэродром Дзёмги (Комсомольск-на-Амуре), где на пустыре в районе стоянки полка их расставили в 3 линейки и в течение двух лет все МиГ-23 были варварски разграблены, смяты бульдозерами и окончательно сданы в лом.





> Самолёты со Смирных, Постовой и Буревестника после расформирования перегнали в Дзёмги. В августе 95-го один Камацу за 4 дня превратили 105 МиГов в металлолом, движки и стойки шасси погрузили "навалом" в полувагоны и отправили в Китай...

----------


## Fencer

> Может на Хурбу? Там я не был и не видел.


В Хурбе МиГ-23-х на хранении точно не было.

----------


## Fencer

> В августе 95-го один Камацу за 4 дня превратили 105 МиГов в металлолом, движки и стойки шасси погрузили "навалом" в полувагоны и отправили в Китай...


По аналогичной схеме в начале 90-х годов группа "предприимчивых" старших офицеров и генералов покромсала бывшую хранимую матчасть расформированной базы резерва (брс) самолётов в Хурбе - один Ил-18,Як-28-е в варианте истребитель-перехватчик,один Як-28У,Су-15-е различных модификаций.На сегодняшний момент с этой брс остались в виде памятников МиГ-17 на площади военного городка Хурба-2 и Як-28ПМ перед КПП в/ч за поселком Хурба,а также препариванный Су-15 в виде учебного пособия в подвальной лаборатории самолетостроительного факультета КнАГТУ.Были ещё памятники:один Су-15 в расположении в/ч между Хурбой и Хурбой-2,два Як-28П в военном городке Парин под Хабаровском плюс один Су-15 стоял некоторое время на стоянке авиаотряда Амурского судостроительного завода на аэродроме Хурба - их ныне нет.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

North Korean MiG-23 deliveries.

I obtained reliable information from multiple sources regarding the first delivery of MiG-23ML (and UB?) aircraft to North Korea in 1985.

6x MiG-23 in late May 1985
10x MiG-23 in July 1985
10x MiG-23 in late August 1985

A total of about 40 MiG-23ML and some MiG-23UB trainers have been delivered during 1985-(early)1986.

According to my information the last MiG-23 Fighter was manufactured in December 1984 (Bulgarian MiG-23MLD c/n 2960327219, mfd 22-12-1984).

At the Keypublishing forum, I have encountered two B/W images showing North Korean MiG-23ML aircraft (https://forum.keypublishing.com/show...04#post2285604). According to the photo caption; the two pictures were made before delivery but after a major overhaul at the 121st ARZ.

But why a major overhaul . . . . ?

In the mid-eighties the US decided that their presence in the Pacific area needed a boost. In the first place this was directed at strengthening their presence on the Korean peninsula, but since the 8th FW was already present on the island as well as numerous Korean units themselves, space was relatively limited. Therefore the USAF decided to strengthen their presence in Japan and created under the newly formed 35th TFW, the 13th and 14th TFS. The 13th was activated in 1985 receiving F-16 block 15 airframes (F-16 Units - USAF PACAF 13th Fighter Squadron)

The Soviet Union made a big _propaganda campaign_ against the deployment. Could it be that the Soviets looked to ‘analogous’ countermeasures to maintain their credibility in the region by supplying *former* Soviet AF MiG-23ML aircraft to the North Korean AF because the MiG-23 fighter variant was out of production and the MiG-29 was not yet available for export?


Rgd,
Jeroen Nijmeijer
Holland

----------


## lindr

В КНДР и Анголу отправлялись излишки МиГ-23, которые не планировали переделывать в МЛД. Выбирались также машины, планировавшиеся к ремонту. Переделка в МЛД обычно совмещалась с плановым ремонтом.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Добрый день! есть у меня панели с миг 23.
Номера вот такие на них:
[V] 2-11-7210-0004-03
[X] 414Я

----------


## RA3DCS

> Добрый день! есть у меня панели с миг 23.
> Номера вот такие на них:
> [V] 2-11-7210-0004-03
> [X] 414Я


 Богдан посмотри на внутренней стороне может быть надпись карандашом типа МК 18  или ОЛ-04 и так далее.

----------


## MiG-25ua

.................

----------


## MiG-25ua

Внутри панели стоит цифра 1 и 1 написано карандашом, фото сделаю через пол часа.

----------


## MiG-25ua

> Богдан посмотри на внутренней стороне может быть надпись карандашом типа МК 18  или ОЛ-04 и так далее.


Только что смотрел на РУС от миг 23, на ней есть номер,типа: 0E104E03 Могу и ошибаться.

----------


## MiG-25ua

> Богдан посмотри на внутренней стороне может быть надпись карандашом типа МК 18  или ОЛ-04 и так далее.


Есть надпись краской черной,кисточкой: 9131

----------


## MiG-25ua

Фото..........
Также слева надпись НМК 17 или МК 12 не понятно.
Повторюсь что на моей панели написано: 2.11.7210.0004.03
Вот кстати нашел номер на фонаре: 2.11.0252.8100.13
Кто то может помочь с расшифровкой ?

----------


## Mig

> North Korean MiG-23 deliveries.
> I obtained reliable information from multiple sources regarding the first delivery of MiG-23ML (and UB?) aircraft to North Korea in 1985.
> 6x MiG-23 in late May 1985
> 10x MiG-23 in July 1985
> 10x MiG-23 in late August 1985


К сожалению автор поста не указал источник информации и фото, взятых из книги Сергей Исаев «Страницы истории пилотажного полка», а именно: С. 406-411:

«…  А.А. Петров: В апреле 1985 года в полк (234 гиап) пришла телеграмма Главного штаба ВВС, согласно которой ставилась задача на перегонку 10 самолетов МиГ-23МЛ с 121 АРЗ в Кубинке на аэродром Пукчхан в Корейской Народно-Демократической Республике. Эти самолеты были покрашены серебрянкой и несли опознавательные знаки Корейской Народно-Демократической Республики – красная звезда в круге. В перегоне должны были участвовать шесть летчиков 234 гиап (в основном из 4 аэ) и четыре летчика из 32 гиап.
Старшим группы был назначен капитан Кутузов А.Н., который в апреле 1985 года стал командиром 4-й эскадрильи показа, сменив подполковника Иринархова Р.С. В группу перегона от 234 гиап вошли: майоры Ганичев С.Ю., Огородник Ю.В. и майор Петров А.А., капитаны Шишкин А.П. и Шубин А.В.; от 32 гиап капитаны Гулюк В.Т., Кондаков В.Н., Волосатов А., и Жушман Н.М. Запасными были летчики нашего полка капитаны Чекунов А.С. и Чичков А.А.
Перелет начался 3 июля 1985 года и проходил по маршруту Кубинка – Тоцкое – Кустанай – Канск – Джида – Орловка – Спасск-Дальний – Пукчхан. Взлетев ровно в 10.00 с аэродрома Кубинка, как от нас настойчиво требовало командование, уже через 2 часа с небольшим группа совершила посадку на аэродроме Тоцкое. Сразу же по прибытии капитан Кутузов А.Н. направился к диспетчеру, чтобы подать заявку на следующий этап перелета на аэродром Омск-Северный, принадлежащий ПВО. Но Омск отказывался принимать из-за плохой погоды, и нам пришлось заночевать в Тоцком.

При подходе к аэродрому Кустанай мы сошлись на встречных курсах с гражданским лайнером, набиравшим высоту. Было видно, как стараясь избежать сближения, пилот лайнера с максимально возможным креном отворачивал со встречного курса. На посадке старший группы рекомендовал летчикам по возможности не использовать тормозной парашют и быть аккуратнее с тормозами, т.к. было неизвестно когда придет борт сопровождения и когда начнется подготовка самолетов к дальнейшему перелету. Зарулив на стоянку, летчики сразу начали самостоятельно готовить самолеты к следующему вылету – заправляли топливом, воздухом, охлаждали тормоза с помощью воздухозаправщика. Через два часа приземлился борт сопровождения, и перелет на восток продолжился.
На аэродроме Канск, также принадлежавшем ПВО, приземлившись и зарулив на стоянку, мы стали ждать топливозаправщики. Прошел час, второй, третий... Капитан Кутузов А.Н. дал команду летному составу занять места в кабинах самолетов, запускать автономно и, соблюдая все меры предосторожности, переруливать на центральную заправочную и там производить заправку. Сразу же появилось местное начальство и началось выяснение отношений. Но дело было сделано и менее чем через час все наши МиГ-23 были заправлены. 
В течение 1985-1986 годов летчики эскадрильи показа четыре раза пересекали всю страну с запада на восток, от Кубинки до Спасск-Дальнего. Кроме аэродромов Тоцкое, Кустанай, Канск посадки производились также на аэродромах Омск, Джида, Укурей, Орловка, Возжаевка.

Ни на одном аэродроме мы не задерживались и старались сразу же вылететь дальше, а если не успевали, то планировали вылет на следующий день. В среднем на перелет уходила одна неделя. 9 июля 1985 года все десять МиГ-23МЛ приземлились на аэродроме Спасск-Дальний. Во время перелета авиационная техника работала без замечаний, но все равно была дана еще одна неделя для подготовки к перелету в КНДР на аэродром Пукчхан.

15 июля, день заключительного этапа перелета в КНДР, выдался ясным и солнечным, стояла небольшая дымка. Перелет осуществлялся двумя группами. Сначала взлетела «шестерка» во главе с ведущим капитаном Кутузовым А.Н., а через полчаса вылетело звено с ведущим капитаном Гулюк В.Т. и летчиками 32 гиап.
После взлета и набора высоты примерно 9 000 метров развернулись на юг в сторону Владивостока. С высоты были хорошо видны озеро Хасан, аэродромы Черниговка и Озерная Падь. Пролетая над Уссурийском, хорошо был виден аэродром Воздвиженка. Затем появился Владивосток, красиво раскинувшийся вокруг бухты Золотой Рог и на берегу Амурского залива… Наша группа все дальше уходила в открытое море, взяв курс на точку, над которой надо было сделать разворот в сторону корейского берега.
Погода также была довольно странной. Видимость – хорошая, но одновременно с этим из-за дымки горизонт совершено не просматривался. Поверхность моря плавно переходила в небо, и создавалась иллюзия, что находишься в середине переливающейся всеми оттенками синего, голубого и сине-серо сферы. Сверху светило солнце, точно такое же солнце сияло внизу, отражаясь от спокойной поверхности моря…  Но вот время вышло, точка в море пройдена и пора разворачиваться в сторону берега. По мере разворота переливы красок затихали. Солнце светило где-то за спиной, а море и небо приобрели свой обычный цвет.
Когда по расчетам мы должны были пересечь береговую линию и лететь над сушей, земли не было не только под нами, ее не было видно и впереди… Ситуация складывалась странная и непонятная. Неожиданно справа появились очертания земли. Как выяснилось впоследствии, при полете над морем воздушными потоками самолеты довольно сильно снесло к югу, и теперь полет проходил не над мысом Мусудан, а вдоль его южного берега. Довернув вправо в сторону берега и встав на линию заданного пути, капитан Кутузов А.Н. попытался установить связь с аэродромом посадки. Но ни на основном, ни на запасном канале связи никто не отвечал. Так в режиме радиомолчания завершался этот полет.
Оба дальних привода аэродрома Пукчхан были включены, и мы без труда обнаружили его, как бы спрятавшегося у подножья небольших сопок. Внутри этих сопок были прорыты туннели, в которых были укрыты самолеты. Было видно, что у края полосы стоит наш самолет сопровождения Ил-76, что говорило о достижении конечной цели своего маршрута. Перестроившись в пилотажную «шестерку», мы прошли над ВПП на высоте 50 метров, затем выполнили левый вираж и левую косую петлю. Выполнив роспуск, все МиГ-23МЛ благополучно приземлились на корейской земле.

В качестве благодарности и поощрения личного состава, выполнившего перегон самолетов, корейская сторона предложила культурную программу, рассчитанную на пять дней. Получив на это разрешение, наши летчики с большой пользой и удовольствием провели время, посетив  многие достопримечательности и наиболее красивые места Северной Кореи.
Ровно через месяц, 20 августа 1985 года, началась перегонка еще десяти самолетов МиГ-23 в КНДР, которую осуществляли те же самые летчик, что и в первый раз. И уже 29 августа вся «десятка» приземлилась на аэродроме Пукчхан.
А через год практически тот же летный состав вновь перегонял МиГ-23МЛ в Корейскую Народно-Демократическую Республику. Перегон первых 10 самолетов был осуществлен в период с 17 по 25 июня, вторую партию из 10 машин перегнали с 3 по 22 июля 1986 года. Старшим во время этих перегонов был летчик-инспектор 9 иад подполковник Кухарь В.М.»…..

----------


## Mig

> North Korean MiG-23 deliveries.
> Rgd,
> Jeroen Nijmeijer
> Holland
> 
> Вложение 82162Вложение 82161


Подпись к первой слева фотографии, С. 408:
Во время перегона в КНДР. Слева направо: майор Огородник Ю.В., капитан Шубин А.В., капитан Кондаков В.Н., майор Петров А.А., майор Ганичев С.Ю., капитан Жушман Н.М., капитан Гулюк В.Т., капитан Чичков А.А. Аэродром Спасск-Дальний, июль 1985 года. Архив С.Ю. Ганичева

Подпись к второй слева фотографии, С. 435: 
Перегон в КНДР, слева направо:  майоры Петров А.А., Захаров А.Е., Баженов В.П., Ганичев С.Ю. и Кутузов А.Н., капитаны Шишкин А.П. и Чекунов А.С. Аэродром Тоцкое, 17 июня 1986 года. Архив С.Ю. Ганичева

----------


## RA3DCS

> Фото..........
> Также слева надпись НМК 17 или МК 12 не понятно.
> Повторюсь что на моей панели написано: 2.11.7210.0004.03
> Вот кстати нашел номер на фонаре: 2.11.0252.8100.13
> Кто то может помочь с расшифровкой ?


Это все не то!
Серийный или формулярный номер есть практически на каждой съемной панели в кабине.
Для примера панели с бортов Миг-23М и МиГ-23МЛД.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Понял,спасибо! буду искать тогда....

----------


## MiG-25ua

Добрый день! 
Сегодня   на металлоломе знакомые , нашел пару панелек и обшивку, с МиГ 23
Вот на панели есть номер штампованный :15438
Также чуть выше есть номер нанесённый краской,но некоторые цифры кто то стер,цифры просматривается: 9 или 0 3 154Х38 или без Х я так и не понял

----------


## MiG-25ua

Также возникает вопрос что может означать на обшивке номер : 12557.?

----------


## lindr

0390312557 и 0390315438 оба были на Украине. Последний есть в реестре.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Можно узнать о них информацию  ?  
Так как это досталось с Казахстана.

----------


## lindr

15438 стоял на ЧАРЗ - см. страницу номер 1.
12557 думаю тоже с ЧАРЗ. Бортовой где-то 40-50

----------


## MiG-25ua

Нашел вот такие номераю
0390312556	МЛА/МЛД	№30	113	2?	23.12.78	СССР	12	74-й ОУТАП, 343-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 343-й ИИАП, 281-й ИИАП, 343-й ИИАП, 982-й ИАП, в/ч 
но не совпадает с последней цифро. 12557
Второй номер
0390315438	МЛА/МЛД	№30	124	2?	06.06.79	СССР	52	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП ЧАРЗ

----------


## MiG-25ua

Добрый день! 

Случайно не знаете,МиГ-23 в каких еще странах, он на вооружение :?  
И еще 1 вопрос,почему у МиГ-23 дубовый двигатель? Имею виду,что он долго набирает обороты и долго их скидывает.

----------


## sovietjet

> Случайно не знаете,МиГ-23 в каких еще странах, он на вооружение :?


Ангола, Куба, Эфиопия, Сирия, Либия, КНДР, Судан, Казахстан (только УБ), Индия (только УБ), США (частный)

----------


## lindr

В Зимбабве, ДРК, КотД'ИВуар числятся несколько штук, про летнопригодность не скажу.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Спасибо! ...

----------


## MiG-25ua

Добрый день! 
Попал вот такой номер,имеет ли он пользу ?: 15376
Фото сделано,при разборки кабины,за передней панелей,был этот номер.

----------


## MiG-25ua

Я так думаю ответ я правильный нашел ?
0390615376	П	№30	1979	СССР	71	Бобровка, Барнаул

----------


## RA3DCS

> Фото сделано,при разборки кабины,за передней панелей,был этот номер.


И серийный есть 04-02!

----------


## MiG-25ua

К сожалению не известно.

----------


## Crossi

Являются ли серийные номера МиГ-23Б(Н) и МиГ-23УБ известными в китайском Луна-парке?
https://nstarikov.ru/club/74089

----------


## lindr

Мне не известны.

----------


## Avia M

Интересно, б/н не часть заводского?
Черниговское училище.

----------


## lindr

Уже есть в реестре.

229000611	С	№30	06	11	1969	СССР	611	СТ11 Уч. пособие

----------


## Avia M

> Уже есть в реестре.
> 
> 229000611	С	№30	06	11	1969	СССР	611	СТ11 Уч. пособие


Так с тем и вопрошал. Только ни училище, ни бортовой не отражены, посему сомнения имелись...




> 229000611	С	№30	1969	СССР	01	СТ11 Уч. пособие

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Фото Сергея Скрынникова. https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/951608.html

----------


## OKA

> Фото Сергея Скрынникова. https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/951608.html


С.Скрынников был замечательным фотографом!

На фото МиГ-27, видимо...

----------


## Fencer

> На фото МиГ-27, видимо...


Конечно же МиГ-27...

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно, б/н не часть заводского?Вложение 83485
> Черниговское училище.


Конспирация!
Данная фотография прикреплена к статье о Ейском училище. 1978 г. 

Ныне иные подходы (демократические)...

----------


## Avia M

19140 из в/ч 55661?  https://russianplanes.net/id225191
http://южненское.рф/history.html

----------


## lindr

> Старичка Б1037502 с РЛС достали с хранения, неужели полетит?


Вопреки скепсису некоторых участников форума машину таки чинят.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Конечно же МиГ-27...


Только мне сдается, что это 27Д.

----------


## PPV

Попытался систематизировать данные по первым серийным МиГ-23.
Официально считается, что в 1968 году было выпущено 2 шт., а в следующем 1969 - 10 штук этих машин + 20 шт. МиГ-23С. Однако фактически ситуация с серийным выпуском в 1969 году была более запутанная. Это связано с тем, что разделение на МиГ-23 и 23С осуществлялось уже непосредственно в ходе серийного выпуска, по причине того, что сильно затянули с принятием этого решения. В итоге, к примеру, самолёт 0401, который вроде бы у нас относится к программе 1970 года, фактически был сдан на "Знамени Труда" ещё осенью 1969-го, по фактической готовности и в декабре 1969-го передан в ОКБ для доработок. 
Примерно такая же участь постигла и все остальные машины МиГ-23 плана 1968-69 гг. Согласно совместным решениям МАП и МО, они выделялись ОКБ и ЛИИ для проведения различных испытаний, причём планы очень часто менялись прямо на ходу, и в результате, реально не совпадали с тем, что указывалось в документах. 
Фактически получилось вот что:
0101 доработан в ОКБ в МиГ-23-11/5, по сути, первый опытный МиГ-23С, облёт 27.05.1969
0102 доработан в ОКБ в МиГ-23-11/6, облёт ориентировочно в 10.1969
0201 и 0202 точно не известно. По первоначальным планам 0201 должен был стать технологическим, а 0202 - ресурсным на "Знамени Труда", но выполнено ли это было, непонятно. Возможно, что один из них был использован для доработок в опытный МиГ-23УБ.
0203 и 0204 это МиГ-23-11/9 и МиГ-23-11/10 соответственно, оба вышли на испытания в декабре 1969 г. Второй из них был потерян в катастрофе 16.09.1970 г.
0205 исходно предназначался для передачи ЛИИ,но фактически был доработан в ОКБ под новый вариант крыла увеличенной площади, с которым в дальнейшем с 1970 г. и проходил ЛИ.
0301 передан ОКБ, на нем с 10.1969 проводились стат.испытания.
0302 был переоборудован под Р27Ф2М-300, проходил испытания совместно с ЛИИ.
0303 был передан ЛИИ, где с 1970 г. проходил испытания спецоборудования.
0304 после дооборудования в ОКБ был передан в ЛИИ, где проходил лётные прочностные испытания. Потерян в аварии 31.08.1970 г.
0305 был передан ОКБ, дооборудован двигателем Р27Ф2М-300 и с 02.1970 проходил ЛИ.
0401 исходно предназначался для испытаний САК-МС, но фактически был переоборудован в ОКБ под двигатель АЛ-21Ф-3, и проходил с ним испытания, 1-й полет 20.08.1970 г.
0402 сперва прошёл продувки в АДТ, а потом заменил машину 0304 на ЛПИ.
0403 и 0404 в ОКБ были доработаны под С-23 и подключены к ГСИ с ракетой К-23Т...

----------


## RA3DCS

Самолет изделие 02, № 0203, изготовлен организацией-поставщиком согласно чертежам и действующим техническим условиям на поставку от 23 мая 1969 года, принят ОТК и заказчиком и признан годным для  эксплуатации в частях ВВС 19.09.1969 г. П/Я В-2993.
Первый полет 23.09.1969 летчик Комаров. техник Скотников.  Продолжительность полета 25 минут.
Второй полет 08.12.1969

----------


## PPV

> Самолет изделие 02, № 0203, ...


Да, я тоже видел эту машину на учебной базе в Медвежьих озерах, но формуляра посмотреть не довелось. Тут что интересно: получается, что перед передачей ОКБ самолёт все-таки облетали на "Знамени Труда", но поскольку своих, подготовленных на заводе, лётчиков ещё не было, то поднимал ее лётчик ОКБ. Ну а второй полет - это уже после доработок в ОКБ под станцию "Сапфир-23"...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да, я тоже видел эту машину на учебной базе в Медвежьих озерах


А какие-нибудь снимки этой машины есть? 
Это когда было?

----------


## PPV

> А какие-нибудь снимки этой машины есть? 
> Это когда было?


Снимков у меня лично нет. А видел я ее там в 1984 году...

----------


## RA3DCS

На изделиях до № 0303 в связи с тем, что они подключаются к испытаниям опытных машин, разрешить установку агрегатов с грифом "опытный". От 30 июля 1969 года.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Снимков у меня лично нет. А видел я ее там в 1984 году...


Да-а, давно дело было. Я думал, где-нибудь позже...

----------


## Transit

Ирак аэ Балад 2003. Вероятно БН 23168.

----------


## AndyM

МиГ-23МФ 010 Польша

----------


## Igor_k

Ув. форумчане , здесь не проскакивало , какой из полков первым получил 23-12 ? В некоторых источниках пишут , что в 201 ИАП в Мачулищах МЛ-ы появились еще в 76 году , но на сайте полка указан 79 год (хотя в 79 уже д.б. 23-12А)

----------


## lindr

Все известные машины данного типа в 201-й действительно 1979 и позже, но чистый 23-12 был в 979-й ИАП и в 32-ГвИАП ЕМНИП, у меня получается 979-й первый.

----------


## Igor_k

> Все известные машины данного типа в 201-й действительно 1979 и позже, но чистый 23-12 был в 979-й ИАП и в 32-ГвИАП ЕМНИП, у меня получается 979-й первый.


Спасибо .
Т.е., получается , что первые поставки в полки - это все-таки 77 год . а 32Гвиап - вряд ли , здесь где-то была история полка , так там упоминалось , что в 78 году сразу получили 23-12А .

----------


## Avia M

Энгельс. Интересно откуда машина? 

P.S. Получается из музея Дальней авиации, установлен на новое место.

----------


## Fencer

> P.S. Получается из музея Дальней авиации, установлен на новое место.


https://russianplanes.net/id144405
УТИ МиГ-15 тоже из этого музея...
https://russianplanes.net/id144407

----------


## FLOGGER

Смотрю и недоумеваю: вот эти две недоломанные спарки - их для чего в таком виде выставили на всеобщее обозрение? Чтобы показать, что делать лучше у нас не умеют? Не хотят?

----------


## Avia M

22-й полк. "Расшифровал" серийные так... 
Интересно, 1908 и 1909 у спарок на щитке ПОШ?

----------


## lindr

> Старичка Б1037502 с РЛС достали с хранения, неужели полетит?
> 
> Вопреки скепсису некоторых участников форума машину таки чинят.


Выкатили...

----------


## Rutunda

Где это?
Смотреть на 12:05 в правом углу

----------


## Avia M

> Где это?


Ленимся? :Smile:  На дор. указателе всё написано... https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/78632/

----------


## Avia M

> 39043550	УБ	№39	60	??	29.08.83	СССР	66	4-й ЦБП


Ныне служит в аэроклубе ВВС, способствует патриотическому воспитанию!

"В тени сосен".

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ныне служит в аэроклубе ВВС, способствует патриотическому воспитанию!


Подскажите Это ГДЕ?

----------


## Avia M

> Подскажите Это ГДЕ?


Кубинка. http://ввс.su/

----------


## Rutunda

Откуда в Батайнице МиГ-23 взялся? Положим один в Музее Белграда, а этот откуда там?
https://radikal.ru][img]https://c.radikal.ru/c05/1809/e9/9c28f4cfc4d7.jpg

----------


## AndyM

Да, 23269, из Музее Белграда

----------


## OKA

> Откуда в Батайнице МиГ-23 взялся? Положим один в Музее Белграда, а этот откуда там?
> https://radikal.ru][img]https://c.radikal.ru/c05/1809/e9/9c28f4cfc4d7.jpg


Испытано в Югославии. Фронтовой истребитель МиГ-23МЛ | Альтернативная История

----------


## Rutunda

> Испытано в Югославии. Фронтовой истребитель МиГ-23МЛ | Альтернативная История


Тогда что сейчас с теми 9ю? В каком они состоянии и как выглядят?

----------


## lindr

> Тогда что сейчас с теми 9ю? В каком они состоянии и как выглядят?


У меня были фото обломков (разобранных частей?) этих бортов изрешеченных осколками, но после потери жесткого диска мне их не найти.

----------


## OKA

> У меня были фото обломков (разобранных частей?) этих бортов изрешеченных осколками, но после потери жесткого диска мне их не найти.


Потеря физическая (типа выносной винт утерян) , или , что называется "винт накрылся" ?

Простo есть ремонтные конторы, которые восстанавливают данные с "мёртвых винтов" .

----------


## lindr

> Потеря физическая (типа выносной винт утерян) , или , что называется "винт накрылся" ?
> 
> Простo есть ремонтные конторы, которые восстанавливают данные с "мёртвых винтов" .


Внутренний, контроллер поменяли - не жив. Только в Москве можно и за очень большие деньги.

----------


## Евгений

МиГ-23МЛД 0390320548 проходит демилитаризацию для парка Патриот

----------


## L39aero

Старконовсеая машина? Или чей это золотой орел?

----------


## Евгений

> Старконовсеая машина? Или чей это золотой орел?


Астрахань. Хотя на ней как минимум 3-4 раза меняли бортовые.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Астрахань. Хотя на ней как минимум 3-4 раза меняли бортовые.


Евгений, а серийный номерок в кадр не попал?

----------


## Евгений

> Евгений, а серийный номерок в кадр не попал?


 На нем куча номерков на Щитках, лючках и т.д. черной  краской 20548.

----------


## APKAH

Недавно осмотрел в Newark Air Museum два борта вывезенных в октябре 1993 г. из Рижского ВВАИУ:

●Миг-23М №07 (024003607), выпущен в 1974 г.
Откуда передан в РВВАИУ неизвестно. Имеет ЦД вместо "Сапфира". 27.10.1993 доставлен морским путём в Великобританию. Фото 10.1993, 17.02.1999, 03.08.2002, 09.10.2016.
    

●Миг-23БМ №71 (61912507006, #07-01), выпущен в 1974 г.
Во многих источниках модификация ошибочно указывается как Миг-27Д. Откуда передан в РВВАИУ неизвестно, впервые замечен в училище в 1986 г. 27.10.1993 доставлен морским путём в Великобританию. Фото 1986, 10.1993, 17.02.1999, 09.10.2016.
     

Шильдики "4612А" вероятно всё-же ни к заводскому/серийному номеру самолёта не имеют отношения..?

----------


## Avia M

> серийный номерок в кадр не попал?


В ассортименте... :Cool:

----------


## RA3DCS

> В ассортименте...


Спасибо! В нише переднего шасси 155-18?

----------


## Avia M

> Спасибо! В нише переднего шасси 155-18?


Точно так. 
В этой связи, полагаю следует внести корректировку на первой стр. Вероятно взят за основу номер на створке ПОШ.




> 0390320548	МЛА/МЛД	№30	155	19	16.04.81	СССР	53	4-й ЦБП


Кст., упоминание 4 ЦБП не совсем правильно? Машина с базы хранения в Кубинке, документы в Липецке. Аналогично и ранее приводимые...

----------


## Avia M

На стоянке 121 АРЗ утилизируются оставшиеся МиГ-23. Такие дела. Одну живую машину оставить бы для истории, довести до лётного состояния...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Одну живую машину оставить бы для истории, довести до лётного состояния...


Это только мечты! У нас к большому сожалению это нереально!

----------


## Avia M

> Это только мечты! У нас к большому сожалению это нереально!


Соглашусь, что мечты. Увы. 
Но сохранить реально. Машины комплектные, с консервантом и печатями, прибыли самостоятельно. Необходима воля и желание ответственных товарищей. В америках Су-27 летает, несмотря на заокеанские запчасти...

----------


## Mig

На Facebook выложили вот это фото:


https://www.facebook.com/migjetfamil...type=3&theater

Что за полк стоит в парадном строю со знаменем? 
Шестигранные бетонные плиты очень напоминают ЦЗ Кубинки...

----------


## GK21

> Соглашусь, что мечты. Увы. 
> Но сохранить реально. Машины комплектные, с консервантом и печатями, прибыли самостоятельно. Необходима воля и желание ответственных товарищей. В америках Су-27 летает, несмотря на заокеанские запчасти...


Согласен полностью. Если и не в лётном, то, по крайней мере, в полностью комплектном и законсервированном виде несколько машин вполне можно было бы сохранить. 
Тем более, что в "америках" не только Су-27, но и наши МиГ-15, 17, 21 до сих пор хранятся и летают с большим почтением... Но, к сожалению, грабли и наступающие на них с завидным постоянством "ответственные товарищи" - все те же))).

----------


## Avia M

> напоминают ЦЗ Кубинки...


В Кубинке на всех построениях машины располагаются "передом к ВПП"(искл. дембазу). Здесь мы видим обратное?
Шестигранные плиты имели место быть и в иных местах...

----------


## Mig

> В Кубинке на всех построениях машины располагаются "передом к ВПП"(искл. дембазу). Здесь мы видим обратное?
> Шестигранные плиты имели место быть и в иных местах...


А можно ли назвать хотя бы одно "иное место", где  "шестигранники" имели место быть?

----------


## stream

в Бежецке например...на заброшенных аэродромах. В Кубинке шестигранники уже не наблюдаются)

----------


## Mig

> в Бежецке например...на заброшенных аэродромах. В Кубинке шестигранники уже не наблюдаются)


На каких именно заброшенных аэродромах? А фото шестигранников в Бежецке можно где-то посмотреть?
Обсуждаемое фото было сделано эдак лет 35 назад. В то время в Кубинке шестигранники были однозначно:)

----------


## Mig

> в Бежецке например...


В Бежецке (Дорохово) в советские времена базировался полк ИА ПВО на Як-25, а затем на Су-15. С 1992 года там базировались Су-27...

----------


## Avia M

> А можно ли назвать хотя бы одно "иное место", где  "шестигранники" имели место быть?


"Шестигранная тема" на форуме обсуждалась ранее, необходимо поискать. Плиты типовые, выпускались соотв. заводами. "Иное место":

----------


## GK21

> На Facebook выложили вот это фото:
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/migjetfamil...type=3&theater
> 
> Что за полк стоит в парадном строю со знаменем? 
> Шестигранные бетонные плиты очень напоминают ЦЗ Кубинки...


На этом фото - торжественное построение личного состава  32-го ГИАП, а перед строем - командир полка гвардии полковник А.Б. Бокач. Поскольку Александр Борисович пробыл на этом посту сравнительно недолго (всего около года), то время съёмки, судя по обстановке, может относится, скорее всего, к весне-лету 1985 г. На заднем плане справа, стало быть, МиГ-23МЛД полка. Ну, а где происходило данное событие- у себя дома в Шаталово, или где-то на юге нашей некогда необъятной страны во время боевой учебы полка - автору вопроса должно быть виднее )).
В Шаталово, к сожалению , бывать не приходилось. Что касается Кубинки, то, согласно личным наблюдениям, шестигранные плиты на стоянках (включая широкую перемычку) в 92-93 гг. ещё были...

----------


## Avia M

> в 92-93 гг. ещё были...


Убыли летом 2001...

----------


## Mig

> На этом фото - торжественное построение личного состава  32-го ГИАП, а перед строем - командир полка гвардии полковник А.Б. Бокач. Поскольку Александр Борисович пробыл на этом посту сравнительно недолго (всего около года), то время съёмки, судя по обстановке, может относится, скорее всего, к весне-лету 1985 г. На заднем плане справа, стало быть, МиГ-23МЛД полка. Ну, а где происходило данное событие- у себя дома в Шаталово, или где-то на юге нашей некогда необъятной страны во время боевой учебы полка - автору вопроса должно быть виднее ))...


Вот что получается:
- п-к Бокач А.Б. командовал 32 гиап с ноября 1984 г. до ноября 1985 г.
- с мая по конец октября 1985 г. в Шаталово происходил ремонт ВПП. Поэтому на этот период 32 гиап базировался в Кубинке.
- т.к. штатные места в Кубинке были заняты "хозяйскими" самолетами 234 гиап, то "гостям" из Шаталово пришлось ставить свои МЛД "спиной" к ВПП.
- на фото четвертый слева уверенно опознается как штурман 32 гиап м-р Десницкий А.А.
- т.о. на фото действительно 32 гиап
- учитывая торжественность построения, можно предположить, что это осень 1985 года. Возможно, построение по поводу завершения летнего периода обучения и перед возвращением в Шаталово...

Кстати сказать 32 гиап дорабатывал свои МиГ-23МЛА до уровня МЛД в течение 1983 года на 121 АРЗ в Старом городке.

----------


## Avia M

> - т.к. штатные места в Кубинке были заняты "хозяйскими" самолетами 234 гиап, то "гостям" из Шаталово пришлось ставить свои МЛД "спиной" к ВПП.


Гостям в Кубинке всегда рады и находят "правильное место"... :Smile:  

Если всё же на фото Кубинка, то построение исключительное т. к. машины "расположились" на РД...

----------


## GK21

> Вот что получается:
> - п-к Бокач А.Б. командовал 32 гиап с ноября 1984 г. до ноября 1985 г.
> - с мая по конец октября 1985 г. в Шаталово происходил ремонт ВПП. Поэтому на этот период 32 гиап базировался в Кубинке.
> - т.к. штатные места в Кубинке были заняты "хозяйскими" самолетами 234 гиап, то "гостям" из Шаталово пришлось ставить свои МЛД "спиной" к ВПП.
> - на фото четвертый слева уверенно опознается как штурман 32 гиап м-р Десницкий А.А.
> - т.о. на фото действительно 32 гиап
> - учитывая торжественность построения, можно предположить, что это осень 1985 года. Возможно, построение по поводу завершения летнего периода обучения и перед возвращением в Шаталово...
> 
> Кстати сказать 32 гиап дорабатывал свои МиГ-23МЛА до уровня МЛД в течение 1983 года на 121 АРЗ в Старом городке.


Данное построение 32-го ГИАП было организовано по случаю ритуала боевого посвящения прибывших  в полк после окончания училищ молодых лейтенантов..

Весной 1985 г. несколько МиГ-23МЛД  32-го ГИАП были перегнаны из Шаталово в Кубинку летчиками 4-й АЭ 234-го ГИАП для тренировок на этих самолетах к участию в составе "девятки" в юбилейном параде над Москвой в честь 40-летия Победы. Парад по объективным причинам так и не состоялся. Своих боевых МиГ-23 МЛ, как известно, в "пилотажном "полку имелось всего 2 шт. Но это, как говорится,  другая история... На данном  фото - весь 32-й полк, надо полагать,  в полном составе.
Версия правдоподобная. Иные варианты места перебазирования возможны?

----------


## Mig

> Гостям в Кубинке всегда рады и находят "правильное место"... 
> 
> Если всё же на фото Кубинка, то построение исключительное т. к. машины "расположились" на РД...


По старой традиции забугорным гостям у нас всегда рады больше, чем отечественным...:)

Что-то мне подсказывает, что фото 32 гиап было постановочным по команде ГлавПУРа или другой руководящей инстанции... Таких постановочных фото 32 гиап на своем веку видал не мало. ИМХО поэтому и поставили матчасть на РД  на время съемки...

На фото: 
1) Летчики 32 гиап на ВПП Кубинки во время тренировки к параду в Домодедово, июнь 1967 г.


2) Летчики 9 иад (в т.ч. и летчики 32 гиап) во время фотосессии в Кубинке в июне 1967 г.  Фото из этой сессии позднее были опубликованы в "Красной Звезде"

----------


## Mig

> ...На данном  фото - весь 32-й полк, надо полагать,  в полном составе.
> Версия правдоподобная. Иные варианты места перебазирования возможны?


Возможны. В течение 1985 года 32 гиап проводил различные ЛТУ на аэродромах МВО (кроме Шаталово и Кубинки): Мигалово, Борисоглебск...

По имеющимися данным в 1985 году в 32 гиап (кроме обычной ротации личного состава в авиаполки 16 ВА ГСВГ и обратно) не было пополнения выпускниками училищ. В ноябре 1984 года 32 гиап принял 12 молодых летчиков, которые пришли в полк с МиГ-21. Эти летчики в течение 1985 года проходили в 32 гиап переучивание и освоение МиГ-23МЛД, получили 3-й класс и в конце 1985 года 10 молодых летчиков, из 12 прибывших в полк в 1984 году, были переведены в 234 гиап для последующего переучивания на МиГ-29.

----------


## Avia M

> Возможны. В течение 1985 года 32 гиап проводил различные ЛТУ на аэродромах МВО (кроме Шаталово и Кубинки): Мигалово, Борисоглебск...


Кст., Борисоглебск старожилы вспоминают с наличием шестиугольных плит...

----------


## GK21

> Возможны. В течение 1985 года 32 гиап проводил различные ЛТУ на аэродромах МВО (кроме Шаталово и Кубинки): Мигалово, Борисоглебск...
> 
> По имеющимися данным в 1985 году в 32 гиап (кроме обычной ротации личного состава в авиаполки 16 ВА ГСВГ и обратно) не было пополнения выпускниками училищ. В ноябре 1984 года 32 гиап принял 12 молодых летчиков, которые пришли в полк с МиГ-21. Эти летчики в течение 1985 года проходили в 32 гиап переучивание и освоение МиГ-23МЛД, получили 3-й класс и в конце 1985 года 10 молодых летчиков, из 12 прибывших в полк в 1984 году, были переведены в 234 гиап для последующего переучивания на МиГ-29.


Пока все сходится. После переучивания и освоения новой матчасти молодым авиаторам в торжественной обстановке летом-осенью 1985 г. командованием полка были вручены формуляры и др. документы "соответствия", свидетельствующие о введении в боевую специальность.

Интересно, не было ли таких шестигугольных плит в Марах?

Зарубежным гостям  в Кубинке в разное время отводилось место или в общем строю на линейке центральной стоянки вдоль рулёжки, или позже - на площадке около ЦПАТ, которая была полностью выложена обычными прямоугольными плитами. Такими же обычными прямоугольниками в два ряда были окантованы и края стоянки с рулежкой, а также широкой перемычки. Эта перемычка, кстати, также в разное время, когда на аэродроме было тесно, использовалась под стоянку самолётов различных эскадрилий.  В период проведения нескольких крупных открытых показов последнего времени  на ней обычно ставят больших бомберов.

----------


## Mig

> Пока все сходится. После переучивания и освоения новой матчасти молодым авиаторам в торжественной обстановке летом-осенью 1985 г. командованием полка были вручены формуляры и др. документы "соответствия", свидетельствующие о введении в боевую специальность.


О каких "формулярах" и "др. документах "соответствия" идет речь? Какой документ в советских ВВС свидетельствовал о "введении в боевую специальность"?

----------


## GK21

> О каких "формулярах" и "др. документах "соответствия" идет речь? Какой документ в советских ВВС свидетельствовал о "введении в боевую специальность"?


Речь идёт о формулярах самолёта, вручавшихся молодым техникам-лейтенантам или, например, документах, подтверждающих классность прибывших в полк молодых лётчиков, освоивших новую технику, не говоря уже о всевозможных приказах, грамотах, благодарностях, ценных памятных подарках от имени командования части или округа по итогам учебно-боевой подготовки, что часто практиковалось в советских ВВС и сопровождалось, обычно, проведением подобных торжественных воинских ритуалов  с выносом знамени)).

----------


## Mig

> Речь идёт о формулярах самолёта, вручавшихся молодым техникам-лейтенантам или, например, документах, подтверждающих классность прибывших в полк молодых лётчиков, освоивших новую технику, не говоря уже о всевозможных приказах, грамотах, благодарностях, ценных памятных подарках от имени командования части или округа по итогам учебно-боевой подготовки, что часто практиковалось в советских ВВС и сопровождалось, обычно, проведением подобных торжественных воинских ритуалов  с выносом знамени)).


Не приходилось слышать о торжественных построениях авиаполка с выносом Знамени, *специально посвященных* вручению техникам самолетов формуляров их самолетов или вручению летчикам квалификационных свидетельств военного летчика 3-го класса. Торжественные построения проводятся по случаю государственных праздников, юбилеев части, начала/завершения учебного года, в случае проведения строевого смотра и т.д. Торжественное построение части (полка) с выносом Боевого Знамени проводится в соответствии со Строевым уставом ВС. Вручение формуляров самолетов, квалификационных свидетельств, грамот и ценных подарков отличившимся военнослужащим -  это IMHO дополнение к основному мероприятию, т.е. построению, но отнюдь не причина торжественного построения авиаполка

----------


## Avia M

> В Шаталово, к сожалению , бывать не приходилось. Что касается Кубинки, то, согласно личным наблюдениям, шестигранные плиты на стоянках (включая широкую перемычку) в 92-93 гг. ещё были...


В Шаталово тоже не довелось. Но есть утверждение...

----------


## stream

Шаталово, 2018? Остатки былой роскоши)

----------


## Avia M

> Шаталово, 2018? Остатки былой роскоши)


"Роскошь шестигранная" просматривается.  :Cool:  В этой связи, вопрос заданный тов. *Mig* (пост 1131 Реестр МиГ-23 - создадим вместе ) возможно имеет конкретный ответ...

----------


## Avia M

> Это серийный номер (один из них, второй - дурилка) 131-27 ? Изделие 3 МЛ(МЛА) и верхний  1**-18 - не могу прочесть.


Стал смотреть свои же фото (пост 942...), дыбы понять какая машина на памятнике - https://vk.com/@ulsovbez-v-cilninsko...yalos-otkrytie

Далее замешательство, ни один номер краской не совпадает с шильдиками (даже на ОЧФ). Это что за "конструкторы"? Так готовили к консервации?  :Confused:  За основу брал нарисованный серийник, получается необходимо править...

----------


## Avia M

> Данная машина убыла, для установки на постамент. Месторасположение пока выяснить не удалось.
> Перепроверка шильдиков машин, говорит о правильности инф., нижней "таблички". Т.е., 14222 - 19411. Историю возможно "проследить" по прежним б/н. Вложение 78582Вложение 78583Вложение 78584


Соотв., правильный серийный номер *14222*, а деталь с "краскономером" от другой машины...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Соотв., правильный серийный номер *14222*, а деталь с "краскономером" от другой машины...


Формулярный номер этой машины 0390319411.

----------


## Avia M

> Формулярный номер этой машины 0390319411.


Честно говоря не в курсе, что есть формулярный номер. Но Вы же сами указываете на шильдик в ПОШ, как единственно правильный.
Соотв., приводимый Вами номер от иной машины (не от машины с фотографии)?... 
Если не затруднит, поясните пож. ситуацию. Спасибо.

----------


## Fencer

> Честно говоря не в курсе, что есть формулярный номер.


Полный заводской номер...

----------


## Gefest83

шестигранные плиты вроде бы были ещё на Соколе, что на Сахалине...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Честно говоря не в курсе, что есть формулярный номер. Но Вы же сами указываете на шильдик в ПОШ, как единственно правильный.
> Соотв., приводимый Вами номер от иной машины (не от машины с фотографии)?... 
> Если не затруднит, поясните пож. ситуацию. Спасибо.





> Ну да - это условная серия. У самолетов выпускаемых в Луховицы есть один "официальный", 10-цифренный заводский номер, начинающий с 039 или (позже) 296, две цифры - заводский индекс изделия (напр. 02 - М/МФ, 03 - МЛ, МЛА, МЛД, 06 - П) и пят цифры - т.н. код (смотри что написал UncleBu). Обычно первые две из этих цифр воспринимаются в частей как номер серии, но это неправильно, "неофициально".
> Кроме этого, те же самолеты из Луховиц имеют еще один, можно сказать "серийный номер". Он в эксплуатационной документации нигде не фигурирует, полагаю что его знают только на заводе (вероятно и в ОКБ). Этот номер можно найти в несколько мест на самолете (на МиГ-23 - в пять позиции, на МиГ-29 - в две). По серийного номера можно идентифицировать сколько самолетов есть в серий - обычно 15. Например у самолета 23-22А зав. номер 2960327219 серийный номер - 18427, т.е. 184-ая серия, 12-ой самолет в серий (потому что номера 01-15 используются на МиГ-23М/МФ, 16-30 - на МЛ/МЛА/МЛД).


Думаю старый пост дает ответ на ваш вопрос!

----------


## Avia M

> Думаю старый пост дает ответ на ваш вопрос!


Спасибо. Почти даёт...
Получается, на формуляре и краской на машине (кст., его ИТС наносит в полках?), это заводской и часть заводского.
Шильдики с "обманкой", это серийный. Данный номер в формуляре не отражается? Если нет, то как при перегоне например с завода, машины распознают? Карандашом на формуляре б/н рисуют?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Спасибо. Почти даёт...
> Получается, на формуляре и краской на машине (кст., его ИТС наносит в полках?), это заводской и часть заводского.
> Шильдики с "обманкой", это серийный. Данный номер в формуляре не отражается? Если нет, то как при перегоне например с завода, машины распознают? Карандашом на формуляре б/н рисуют?


До начала семидесятых годов заводской номер нес информацию о серийном, затем пошло шифрование. В частях серийный номер и не нужен, там пользовались формулярным. В документации он не фигурирует. Это нужно нам для истории!

----------


## Avia M

Прошлым годом довелось пообщаться с ветеранами завода (Луховицы), если случай представится поспрошаю о шильдиках...

----------


## Fencer

Известен реестру?
Источник: "ХВВАИКУ - живо" https://ok.ru/group/43751140950103

----------


## Евгений

Один из МиГ-23 изд 71, с Учебной площадки УГАТУ г.Уфа, готовят к перевозке в Патриот.

----------


## Fencer

> 021000805 обр 71 №30 15.01.73 СССР 93 СИ05 701-й УАП, Уфа


Источник https://russianplanes.net/id190147

----------


## Евгений

Да, именно он.

----------


## FLOGGER

> https://russianplanes.net/id190147


Очень живописненько, просто душа поет.  :Wink:  А то раньше все жаловались, что, мол, краски нет. Вон сколько, любых цветов :Tongue: .

----------


## AndyK

> Очень живописненько, просто душа поет.


В УГАТУ размалевали, у них и 21-ые подобно разукрашены

----------


## Avia M

Саваслейка музей. Так понимаю МиГ-23М?  Передан в музей парка "Патриот".
Прежний б/н просматривается №29.

----------


## Avia M

Из Саваслейки переезжает в "Патриот". Так понимаю, в будущий разрекламированный музей...

----------


## Avia M

> какая машина на памятнике - https://vk.com/@ulsovbez-v-cilninsko...yalos-otkrytie


Полагаю б/н оставлен прежний. В таком случае имеем *19411*...

----------


## Avia M

> "Буревестник" 2014. Машины 41 ИАП...


Снимок 2018 года. К №34 и УБ №45 точно прибавляем №35. 
Добраться до них проблемно, и возможно поздно (судя по тому, что "сгребли всё в кучу").

----------


## Евгений

С ВК СГАУ передают МиГ-23 в Екатеринбург При осмотре передней ниши нашли накрашенный номер 10165

----------


## PPV

В 1971 году план по МиГ-23 для ММЗ "Знамя Труда" был установлен в 180 машин, но ПСМ от 02.08.1971 г., в целях ускорения серийного выпуска МиГ-23М, его скорректировали до 120 штук, включая первые 20 штук МиГ-23М. План вроде бы выполнили, и зачли, но не успели сдать 113 машин из 120, их сдавали уже в первой половине следующего 1972-го. Это были машины с NN 0609 по 1807 включительно (без 0701...0703) ...

----------


## RA3DCS

> ....... включая первые 20 штук МиГ-23М. ........... Это были машины с NN 0609 по 1807 включительно (без 0701...0703) ...


Получается в 1971 было выпущено 17 МиГ-23М вместо 20?

----------


## lindr

> ...... включая первые 20 штук МиГ-23М. ........... Это были машины с NN 0609 по 1807 включительно (без 0701...0703) ...
> Получается в 1971 было выпущено 17 МиГ-23М вместо 20?


Все бы ничего, но в свое время мне дали даты ввода в строй машин 701 полка по формулярам. Напомню

021000803	обр 71	№30	08	03	15.12.72	СССР	65	СИ03 701-й УАП									

021000805	обр 71	№30	08	05	15.01.73	СССР	93	СИ05 701-й УАП, Уфа									

021000807	обр 71	№30	08	07	19.04.73	СССР	117	СИ07 701-й УАП, Чучуев БХАТ  									

021000905	обр 71	№30	09	05	20.10.71	СССР	119	СК05 701-й УАП
021000906	обр 71	№30	09	06	30.09.72	СССР	87	СК06 701-й УАП


021000909	обр 71	№30	09	09	30.07.72	СССР	69	СК09 701-й УАП, Чучуев БХАТ 
021000910	обр 71	№30	09	10	30.09.72	СССР	29	СК10 701-й УАП, 201-й ИАП Минск, Томашовка бн 25

021001007	обр 71	№30	10	07	28.10.72	СССР	75	АО07 701-й УАП, Кубинка

021001105	обр 71	№30	11	05	20.02.72	СССР	73	АА05 701-й УАП

021001205	обр 71	№30	12	05	12.09.72	СССР	111	АМ05 701-й УАП

021001208	обр 71	№30	12	08	31.05.72	СССР	85	АМ08 701-й УАП, Безымянка

021001405	обр 71	№30	14	05	16.06.72	СССР	199	АО05 701-й УАП, Воронеж

Похоже машины возвращали для доработок.

----------


## PPV

Ввод в строй - это интересно, но первична все-таки приёмка машины на заводе. А эта дата по формулярам есть?

----------


## lindr

Нет это личные записи были у человека, переписаны в блокнот в 80-е

----------


## Migarius

> В 1971 году план по МиГ-23 для ММЗ "Знамя Труда" был установлен в 180 машин, но ПСМ от 02.08.1971 г., в целях ускорения серийного выпуска МиГ-23М, его скорректировали до 120 штук, включая первые 20 штук МиГ-23М. План вроде бы выполнили, и зачли, но не успели сдать 113 машин из 120, их сдавали уже в первой половине следующего 1972-го. Это были машины с NN 0609 по 1807 включительно (без 0701...0703) ...


Согласно отчётным документам ММЗ "Знамя Труда" за 1971 год завод выпустил 98 самолётов МиГ-23 по оптовой цене с учётом фактической комплектации 1785163 руб за шт., 18 самолётов МиГ-23М по 1848111 руб. за шт. и 2 самолёта МиГ-23М по 1979000 руб. за шт. Задержка с передачей самолётов в эксплуатацию вызвана большим объёмом конструктивных доработок уже выпущенных машин.

----------


## RA3DCS

> .......и 2 самолёта МиГ-23М по 1979000 руб. за шт..


Цена возросла в связи с установкой станции "Сапфир-23Д"?

----------


## Avia M

Орловка. Перегон с Луховиц в Смирных.

----------


## PPV

МиГ-23С N 0618 К 05.04.1972 на АЭ Шаталово при выполнении учебного Воздушного боя
МиГ-23С N 1020 К 17.03.1972 на АЭ Ахтубинск при выполнении испытательного полета
В обоих случаях - разрушение самолёта в воздухе...

----------


## Avia M

> В *Самаре* появится памятник советскому многоцелевому истребителю третьего поколения с верхним расположением крыла изменяемой стреловидности — МиГ-23


Минуло два года... Информация отсутствует. :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

Площадка хранения в Кубинке. Один в поле... 

Кст., двигатели (утилизированных машин) ещё послужат.

----------


## L39aero

Это, что его до лётного восстановят что ли? Кстати, в Ханской вроде машины ещё стоят. И в 2010 даже гоняли движок на одной.

----------


## Avia M

> Это, что его до лётного восстановят что ли?


Если вопрос к посту выше, то нет конечно. 
Я к тому, что осталась только одна машина из двадцати...

----------


## L39aero

А ну тогда печаль, потом у САР будем летающий себе в музей выменивать)) каждый раз удивляет это дичайшее отношение к истории. Хотя о чем это я...

----------


## Avia M

> А ну тогда печаль, потом у САР будем летающий себе в музей выменивать


О том и речь! Машины комплектные были, на консервации. 




> удивляет это дичайшее отношение к истории.


Согласен. Но сейчас главное храм, с историей потом разберёмся...

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

Форумчане! Помогите разобраться с сериями МиГ-23П. По той информации, что есть у меня получается, что для перехватчика МиГ-23П была своя серия (начиная с серии 01 и с номерами в серии от 1 до 15). Но в сериях 15 и далее в Вашем реестре указаны МиГ-23П с номерами как минимум до 20. Как же 321 МиГ-23П были разбросаны по сериям?

----------


## lindr

МиГ-23п шел сериями по 10 и 20 машин. 15 не было

----------


## KAYRA

> МиГ-23п шел сериями по 10 и 20 машин. 15 не было


10-серия - было 15 машин

----------


## lindr

Верно с 11 по 21 серию по 20 машин=220. Собственно всего 21 серия, может еще кусок 22-й?
Плюс 10 - 15=235, на 01-09 остается 86.

Короче освежил в памяти, вроде так: 01-05 по 5, 06-10 по 15, 11-21 по 20. Плюс прототип?

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

> Верно с 11 по 21 серию по 20 машин=220. Собственно всего 21 серия, может еще кусок 22-й?
> Плюс 10 - 15=235, на 01-09 остается 86.
> 
> Короче освежил в памяти, вроде так: 01-05 по 5, 06-10 по 15, 11-21 по 20. Плюс прототип?


Спасибо за исчерпывающий ответ

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

Для любознательных. Столкнулся на этой ветке с сообщением о «линейном» номере выпущенных МиГ-23 на Иркутском заводе
Например: у МиГ-23УБ  A1037805 был указан номер 12500130 (130-ый самолет Иркутского завода?) и 12U (12-ая спарка МиГ-23УБ?). Получается что эта машина была 12-ой спаркой, а до нее было построено 11 УБ и 118 МиГ-27М. Или я слишком прямолинейно пытаюсь расшифровать эту информацию?

Другой пример:
 A1037855	12500191	59U MiG-23UB
76802625151	12500455	B204 MiG-27K

----------


## lindr

Это технологические номера  для учета агрегатного задела, и введены где-то с 1978.

----------


## KAYRA

> Верно с 11 по 21 серию по 20 машин=220. Собственно всего 21 серия, может еще кусок 22-й?
> Плюс 10 - 15=235, на 01-09 остается 86.
> 
> Короче освежил в памяти, вроде так: 01-05 по 5, 06-10 по 15, 11-21 по 20. Плюс прототип?


21-10 - это 0390619798. Если номер 0390619805 в реестре верен и принадлежит 23П, то получается это и есть 22-01 (321 машина)

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

> 21-10 - это 0390619798. Если номер 0390619805 в реестре верен и принадлежит 23П, то получается это и есть 22-01 (321 машина)


Но ведь у последних П номера уже начинались на 296, а не 039, или я что-то путаю?

----------


## KAYRA

> Но ведь у последних П номера уже начинались на 296, а не 039, или я что-то путаю?


Да, моя ошибка. конечно 296

----------


## KAYRA

> Для любознательных. Столкнулся на этой ветке с сообщением о «линейном» номере выпущенных МиГ-23 на Иркутском заводе
> Например: у МиГ-23УБ  A1037805 был указан номер 12500130 (130-ый самолет Иркутского завода?) и 12U (12-ая спарка МиГ-23УБ?). Получается что эта машина была 12-ой спаркой, а до нее было построено 11 УБ и 118 МиГ-27М. Или я слишком прямолинейно пытаюсь расшифровать эту информацию?
> 
> Другой пример:
>  A1037855	12500191	59U MiG-23UB
> 76802625151	12500455	B204 MiG-27K


Насколько номера агрегатов можно привязать к серийным номерам я незнаю. Касательно 76802625151 - это 81-я серийная Кайра или 447-й МиГ-27 ИАПО. Если учесть первую серию МиГ-27М У-Уде 8 машин (собрана из Агрегатов ИАПО), то выйдем на цифру 455. Но всё это "за уши притянуто"......

----------


## lindr

Агрегатные номера для справки. 19805 из списка на утилизацию.

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

> Насколько номера агрегатов можно привязать к серийным номерам я незнаю. Касательно 76802625151 - это 81-я серийная Кайра или 447-й МиГ-27 ИАПО. Если учесть первую серию МиГ-27М У-Уде 8 машин (собрана из Агрегатов ИАПО), то выйдем на цифру 455. Но всё это "за уши притянуто"......


Очень жаль, хотелось быстро и легко увязать номера агрегатов к серийникам. Но этот путь тернист. Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

Для любознательных.
Экспортные УБ кодировались простым номером 
A1037855  цифра 55 означает 55-ая спарка в 78 году или 55-ый самолет Иркутского завода в 78 году?

----------


## lindr

Нет, это произвольный номер.
Позже Су-27УБ в КНР кодировались по этой системе, там номера например были только четные.

----------


## KAYRA

> Очень жаль, хотелось быстро и легко увязать номера агрегатов к серийникам. Но этот путь тернист. Спасибо за помощь.


А смысл? Есть формулярный номер используемый при эксплуатации. Есть внутризаводской серийный номер (который в войсках и не знали), дающий информацию о номере серии и порядковому номеру в серии. 
А вот привязка нумерации агрегатов к формулярному и серийному номерам мне кажется не несет смысловой нагрузки.

----------


## lindr

Скажите пожалуйста, МиГ-27К 25151 это какой серийный? 17-01 ?

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

> А смысл? Есть формулярный номер используемый при эксплуатации. Есть внутризаводской серийный номер (который в войсках и не знали), дающий информацию о номере серии и порядковому номеру в серии. 
> А вот привязка нумерации агрегатов к формулярному и серийному номерам мне кажется не несет смысловой нагрузки.


Я надеялся с помощью формулярных номеров определять серийные

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

Для любознательных. Изучал реестр и заметил интересную вещь. После 145 серии были задействованы номера от16 до 30 для МЛА/МЛД, а номера с 1 по 15 в последних сериях не использовались?

----------


## AndyK

> Я надеялся с помощью формулярных номеров определять серийные


У нас на форуме на эту тему есть отдельная веточка, почитайте, может что полезное для себя почерпнете
http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/3...hestvennyh-la/

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

> Скажите пожалуйста, МиГ-27К 25151 это какой серийный? 17-01 ?


Нашел этот самолет в музее в Жулянах, но там нет информации по серии. К сожалению фото ниши шасси тоже нет.
https://igor113.livejournal.com/1151021.html

----------


## KAYRA

> Скажите пожалуйста, МиГ-27К 25151 это какой серийный? 17-01 ?


76802625151 это 20-01

----------


## KAYRA

> Нашел этот самолет в музее в Жулянах, но там нет информации по серии. К сожалению фото ниши шасси тоже нет.
> https://igor113.livejournal.com/1151021.html


В нише шасси информация о серийном номере не наносилась, только формулярный. Серийный номер на самолете присутствует, но для доступа к нему требуется расстыковка ХЧФ или демонтаж панелей на узлах поворота крыла.

----------


## lindr

> Для любознательных. Изучал реестр и заметил интересную вещь. После 145 серии были задействованы номера от16 до 30 для МЛА/МЛД, а номера с 1 по 15 в последних сериях не использовались?



Нет, не использовались, номера 31-40 тоже были пустые часто и что?

----------


## николай-78

Тема не моя, но фото мои Берлин 2014

----------


## KAYRA

> Тема не моя, но фото мои Берлин 2014


Спасибо! Немцы больше половины своих БНов оставили для музеев. У нас в этом плане не так всё хорошо ...

----------


## lindr

> 76802625151 это 20-01


Спасибо, получается в сериях 01-05 было 1-2 машины? Или пропустили серии?
Всего у меня получилось 33-34 серии кайр.

----------


## KAYRA

> Спасибо, получается в сериях 01-05 было 1-2 машины? Или пропустили серии?
> Всего у меня получилось 33-34 серии кайр.


Нумерация серий пошла с 10. Количество машин в серии 2, 3, 5. С 13-й серии по 10 машин.

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

> 21-10 - это 0390619798. Если номер 0390619805 в реестре верен и принадлежит 23П, то получается это и есть 22-01 (321 машина)


Хотел уточнить МиГ-23П с номером 2960619798 это 21-10 или 21-20?

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

Для любознательных.
Для МиГ-23П получается интересное соответствие
390615375	04 01 
390615376	04 02 
390617055	04 *03*
390617057	04 *04* 
390617058	04 *05*
390617060	*05 01*
390617062	05 *02* 
390617067	05 *03* 
390617069	05 04 
Если  390617071	05 0?  то только *05 05*
Тогда остальные скорее всего 6 серия
390617074	05 0? 
390617078	05 0? 
390617079	05 ??

----------


## KAYRA

> Хотел уточнить МиГ-23П с номером 2960619798 это 21-10 или 21-20?


Виноват. 21-20

----------


## lindr

Обновил МиГ-23П на первой странице

----------


## lindr

Попытался по вашим данным подогнать номера, сошлось не полностью

76802656644 левый номер?

76802601001	К	№39	10	01		СССР	01	1080101
7680260200?	К	№39	10	02		СССР		
7680260201?	К	№39	11	01		СССР		
7680260?01?	К	№39	11	02		СССР		
7680260?01?	К	№39	11	03		СССР		
7680260?02?	К	№39	12	01		СССР		
7680260?02?	К	№39	12	02		СССР		
7680260?02?	К	№39	12	03		СССР		
7680260?02?	К	№39	12	04		СССР		
7680260?02?	К	№39	12	05		СССР		
7680260?03?	К	№39	13	01		СССР		
7680260?03?	К	№39	13	02		СССР		
7680260?03?	К	№39	13	03		СССР		
7680260?03?	К	№39	13	04		СССР		
7680260?03?	К	№39	13	05		СССР		
7680261?04?	К	№39	13	06		СССР		
7680261?04?	К	№39	13	07		СССР		
7680261?04?	К	№39	13	08		СССР		
7680261?04?	К	№39	13	09		СССР		
7680261?04?	К	№39	13	10		СССР		
7680261?05?	К	№39	14	01		СССР		
7680261?05?	К	№39	14	02		СССР		
7680261?05?	К	№39	14	03		СССР		
76802612055	К	№39	14	0?	10.01.79	СССР	28	911-й АПИБ потерян 22.09.88
76802612058	К	№39	14	05		СССР		4020 БРС
7680261?06?	К	№39	14	06		СССР		
7680261?06?	К	№39	14	07		СССР		
7680261?06?	К	№39	14	08		СССР		
7680261?06?	К	№39	14	09		СССР		
7680261?06?	К	№39	14	10		СССР		
7680261?07?	К	№39	15	01		СССР		
7680261?07?	К	№39	15	02		СССР		
7680261?07?	К	№39	15	03		СССР		
7680261?07?	К	№39	15	04		СССР		
7680261?07?	К	№39	15	05		СССР		
7680261?08?	К	№39	15	06		СССР		
7680261?08?	К	№39	15	07		СССР		
7680261?08?	К	№39	15	08		СССР		
7680261?08?	К	№39	15	09		СССР		
7680261?08?	К	№39	15	10		СССР		
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	01		СССР		
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	02		СССР		
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	03		СССР		
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	04		СССР		
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	05		СССР		
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	06		СССР		
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	07		СССР		
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	08		СССР		
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	09		СССР		
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	10		СССР		
76802620110	К	№39	17	0?		СССР	11	НИИ ВВС, МАИ Ахтубинск
7680262011?	К	№39	17	02		СССР		
7680262011?	К	№39	17	03		СССР		
7680262011?	К	№39	17	04		СССР		
7680262011?	К	№39	17	05		СССР		
76802620120	К	№39	17	0?		СССР	09	559-й АПИБ 
76802620122	К	№39	17	0?	29.02.80	СССР		266-й АПИБ потерян 19.09.92
7680262012?	К	№39	17	08		СССР		
7680262012?	К	№39	17	09		СССР		
76802620128	К	№39	17	??		СССР	07	559-й АПИБ, 4215 БРС бн 64
7680262212?	К	№39	18	01		СССР		
7680262213?	К	№39	18	02		СССР		
7680262213?	К	№39	18	03		СССР		
76802622132	К	№39	18	0?		СССР	03	Украина, Винница
76802622133	К	№39	18	0?		СССР	06	559-й АПИБ 
7680262213?	К	№39	18	06		СССР		
7680262213?	К	№39	18	07		СССР		
7680262213?	К	№39	18	08		СССР		
7680262213?	К	№39	18	09		СССР		
7680262214?	К	№39	18	10		СССР		
7680262314?	К	№39	19	01		СССР		
76802623142	К	№39	19	0?		СССР	08	559-й АПИБ 
7680262314?	К	№39	19	03		СССР		
7680262314?	К	№39	19	04		СССР		
76802623145	К	№39	19	0?		СССР	02	559-й АПИБ 
7680262314?	К	№39	19	06		СССР		
7680262314?	К	№39	19	07		СССР		
7680262314?	К	№39	19	08		СССР		
7680262314?	К	№39	19	09		СССР		
7680262315?	К	№39	19	10		СССР		
76802625151	К	№39	20	0?		СССР	57	Украина, Киев 12500455 Б204
76802625155	К	№39	20	0?		СССР	11	Украина, Одесса
76802625156	К	№39	20	0?		СССР	04	559-й АПИБ 
76802625157	К	№39	20	0?		СССР	12	559-й АПИБ 
76802625158	К	№39	20	0?		СССР	10	559-й АПИБ 
76802627163	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	50	559-й АПИБ 
76802627165	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	42	559-й АПИБ 
76802627166	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	41	559-й АПИБ 
76802627169	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	44	559-й АПИБ 
76802627170	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	23	Украина, Одесса
7680262717?	К	№39	21	06		СССР		
7680262717?	К	№39	21	07		СССР		
7680262717?	К	№39	21	08		СССР		
7680262717?	К	№39	21	09		СССР		
7680262717?	К	№39	21	10		СССР		
76802630200	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	43	559-й АПИБ 
76802630202	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	45	559-й АПИБ 
76802630203	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	46	559-й АПИБ 
76802630204	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	47	559-й АПИБ 
76802630205	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	48	559-й АПИБ 
76802630207	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	49	559-й АПИБ 
768026302??	К	№39	22	07		СССР		
7680263025?	К	№39	22	08		СССР		
7680263025?	К	№39	22	09		СССР		
7680263025?	К	№39	22	10		СССР		
7680263525?	К	№39	23	01		СССР		
7680263525?	К	№39	23	02		СССР		
7680263525?	К	№39	23	03		СССР		
7680263526?	К	№39	23	04		СССР		
7680263526?	К	№39	23	05		СССР		
7680263526?	К	№39	23	06		СССР		
76802635265	К	№39	23	0?		СССР	01	559-й АПИБ 
7680263526?	К	№39	23	08		СССР		
76802635270	К	№39	23	0?		СССР	60	372-й АПИБ Украина, 562-й АРЗ
76802635272	К	№39	23	??		СССР	41	372-й АПИБ Казань
76802640350	К	№39	24	0?		СССР	25	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
7680264035?	К	№39	24	02		СССР		
7680264035?	К	№39	24	03		СССР		
7680264035?	К	№39	24	04		СССР		
7680264035?	К	№39	24	05		СССР		
7680264035?	К	№39	24	06		СССР		
7680264035?	К	№39	24	07		СССР		
7680264036?	К	№39	24	08		СССР		
7680264036?	К	№39	24	09		СССР		
76802640363	К	№39	24	0?		СССР	30	559-й АПИБ 
7680264336?	К	№39	25	01		СССР		
7680264336?	К	№39	25	02		СССР		
76802643370	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	23	559-й АПИБ 
76802643372	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	24	559-й АПИБ 
76802643375	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	26	559-й АПИБ, Кыштым
76802643377	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	25	559-й АПИБ 
76802643380	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	27	559-й АПИБ 
76802643381	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	22	559-й АПИБ 
76802643383	К	№39	25	0?	29.06.81	СССР	17	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, УА №2 МГВАКа
76802643390	К	№39	25	0?	30.06.81	СССР		266-й АПИБ потерян 14.08.91
7680264539?	К	№39	26	01	1981	СССР		
7680264539?	К	№39	26	02	1981	СССР		
7680264539?	К	№39	26	03	1981	СССР		
76802645395	К	№39	26	0?	1981	СССР	18	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
76802645397	К	№39	26	0?	1981	СССР	05	559-й АПИБ 
76802645398	К	№39	26	0?	1981	СССР	28	559-й АПИБ 
76802645400	К	№39	26	0?	1981	СССР	29	559-й АПИБ 
7680264540?	К	№39	26	??	1981	СССР		
7680264540?	К	№39	26	??	1981	СССР		
7680264540?	К	№39	26	??	1981	СССР		
76802647406	К	№39	27	0?	1981	СССР	12	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
768026474??	К	№39	27	02	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	27	03	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	27	04	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	27	05	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	27	06	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	27	07	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	27	08	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	27	09	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	27	10	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	28	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	28	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	28	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	28	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	28	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	28	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	28	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	28	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	28	??	1981	СССР		
76802649037	К	№39	28	0?	10.12.81	СССР	45	911-й АПИБ потерян 26.07.88
76802650030	К	№39	29	0?	10.02.82	СССР	01	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
768026500??	К	№39	29	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	29	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	29	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	29	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	29	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	29	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	29	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	29	??	1982	СССР		
76802650075	К	№39	29	0?	23.04.82	СССР	06	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, Боровая
768026521??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
76802652110	К	№39	30	0?	1982	СССР	10	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
768026521??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
76802655535	К	№39	31	0?	1982	СССР		ОКБ МиГ
76802655???	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
76802656644	К	№39	32	0?	1982	СССР	10	
76802656???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802656???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802656???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802656???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802656???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802656???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802656???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802656???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802656???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
768026572??	К	№39	33	??	1982	СССР		
7680265722?	К	№39	33	??	1982	СССР		
7680265722?	К	№39	33	??	1982	СССР		
76802657218	К	№39	33	0?	1982	СССР	07	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, Быхов
768026572??	К	№39	33	??	1982	СССР		
7680265722?	К	№39	33	??	1982	СССР		
7680265722?	К	№39	33	??	1982	СССР		
76802657225	К	№39	33	0?	1982	СССР	03	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, ШМАС
7680265722?	К	№39	33	??	1982	СССР		
7680265722?	К	№39	33	??	1982	СССР		
76802662515	К	№39	34	0?	1982	СССР	57	КВВАИУ, Киев

----------


## KAYRA

> Попытался по вашим данным подогнать номера, сошлось не полностью


Все не совсем так.....
56644, 01001, 0200? и так далее это всё левые номера...
10-я серия начиналась на 76802605..., 11-я серия на 76802607... ну и так далее
33-я серия как Вы правильно угадали была на 76802657.... но в серии было выпущено 5 машин (76802657225 это 33-05 - крайняя серийная)

Да, Первая серийная Кайра 10-01 (борт 364) сохранилась. Во славу российских испытателей | Городское поселение Белоозёрский В тексте по ссылке намудрили конечно, но машина та самая.

----------


## Mister Z

> Все бы ничего, но в свое время мне дали даты ввода в строй машин 701 полка по формулярам. Напомню
> [...]
> 021000807	обр 71	№30	08	07	19.04.73	СССР	117	СИ07 701-й УАП, Чучуев БХАТ  									
> [...]
> 021000909	обр 71	№30	09	09	30.07.72	СССР	69	СК09 701-й УАП, Чучуев БХАТ


Прошу пардону, но это таки *Чугуев*.

----------


## lindr

> Прошу пардону, но это таки Чугуев.


Очепятка это была

----------


## Avia M

> 76802601001	К	№39	10	01	СССР	01	1080101


Данная машина?

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

> Обновил МиГ-23П на первой странице


Титанический труд, но результат не может не радовать.
Для любознательных.
МиГ-23 П начали выпускать в 1978 году, самолеты 393 ГвИАП Астрахань №21, 23, 24, 28, 32 как раз 1978 года выпуска. Возможно это самолеты из первого десятка нашего реестра МиГ-23П, просто в реестре неправильно год указан?

----------


## lindr

Год указан правильно и взят с документов с базы хранения, плюс фото фонаря кабины 80-х годов. Машины часто перемещались по полкам туда-сюда, пока выходит первые попали в 415 ИАП

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

> Год указан правильно и взят с документов с базы хранения, плюс фото фонаря кабины 80-х годов. Машины часто перемещались по полкам туда-сюда, пока выходит первые попали в 415 ИАП


Возможно год не верно указан у Астраханских МиГ-23П (они записаны в конце списка без заводских номеров)

----------


## KAYRA

> Данная машина?


Еще раз повторюсь 76802601001 - не было такого номера. По тому кусочку фото машины, что вы выложили, могу предположить что это 76802655535. Данная машина в начале 90х демонстрировалась на различных показах (несла бортномер 06, а после установки бронеплит - без бортномера). 
Наличие номера на заглушке ни о чем не говорит. Достаточно много случаев, когда на машины ставили не родные заглушки. 
Если говорить о конкретной ситуации:
76802655535 использовался для испытаний в Жуковском, там же был и первый серийный МиГ-27МЛ 01-01. Возможно заглушка от него. Кстати формулярный номер этого МиГ-27МЛ - 1080101 (выпущен в марте 1983)

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

По нашему реестру 393 Гв иап получал П-ешки в 1981 году, но номеров 21,23,24,28,32  нет, наверное они пока в пропущенных

----------


## Avia M

Изв., что не совсем в тему. Вопрос к знатокам. Стрелкой обозначил, место под домкрат?

----------


## BAE

> Изв., что не совсем в тему. Вопрос к знатокам. Стрелкой обозначил, место под домкрат?


Нет, конечно. А как Вы шасси будете "хлопать"? 

Места для упора гидравлических подъемников для подъема самолета МиГ-23 находятся на фюзеляже снизу.

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

> Нет, конечно. А как Вы шасси будете "хлопать"? 
> 
> Места для упора гидравлических подъемников для подъема самолета МиГ-23 находятся на фюзеляже снизу.


На сколько я помню гидроподъемники ставили под неподвижную часть крыла, там были места для упора

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

Извиняюсь, под фюзеляжем тоже есть точки упора

----------


## KAYRA

> Изв., что не совсем в тему. Вопрос к знатокам. Стрелкой обозначил, место под домкрат?

----------


## Avia M

Спасибо всем за ответы. О иных точках (под домкрат, гидроподъемник) я в курсе. 
Интересует именно обозначенное место.  
Есть желание вывесить машину (памятник), вопрос каким образом. Данные точки использовать реально, ежели они для этого приспособлены...

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

> Спасибо всем за ответы. О иных точках (под домкрат, гидроподъемник) я в курсе. 
> Интересует именно обозначенное место.  
> Есть желание вывесить машину (памятник), вопрос каким образом. Данные точки использовать реально, ежели они для этого приспособлены...


Давно это было, не все помню. Но мне кажется в эти места вкручивались вставки с кольцом, за которое цеплялся трос от водила. Водило крепилось к носовому колесу и два троса тянулись к основным шасси, мне кажется сюда они и крепились
Все таки подводит память, трос крпеился не туда

----------


## Avia M

> Все таки подводит память, трос крпеился не туда


И резьба там отсутствует...

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

> И резьба там отсутствует...


А в убранном положении никакой фиксатор туда не входит?

----------


## Avia M

> А в убранном положении никакой фиксатор туда не входит?


Маловероятно. Там просто округлое углубление. И сделано оно явно намеренно...

https://youtu.be/Nl-mcw8Q1pk

----------


## KAYRA

> Маловероятно. Там просто округлое углубление. И сделано оно явно намеренно...
> 
> https://youtu.be/Nl-mcw8Q1pk


Из РТЭ 23БМ

----------


## Avia M

> Из РТЭ 23БМ


Спасибо. Если я всё правильно понял, "подозрения" мои были не напрасны. :Cool:

----------


## lindr

Вот, что получилось после ваших правок.

Соответствие  12*** - 14-ХХ Верно?

Соответствие 36*** - 39*** (неизвестная мне серия) - 24-ХХ верно?

7680260500?	К	№39	10	01		СССР	
7680260500?	К	№39	10	02		СССР		
7680260701?	К	№39	11	01		СССР		
7680260701?	К	№39	11	02		СССР		
7680260701?	К	№39	11	03		СССР		
7680260?02?	К	№39	12	01		СССР		
7680260?02?	К	№39	12	02		СССР		
7680260?02?	К	№39	12	03		СССР		
7680260?02?	К	№39	12	04		СССР		
7680260?02?	К	№39	12	05		СССР		
7680261?03?	К	№39	13	01		СССР		
7680261?03?	К	№39	13	02		СССР		
7680261?03?	К	№39	13	03		СССР		
7680261?03?	К	№39	13	04		СССР		
7680261?03?	К	№39	13	05		СССР		
7680261?04?	К	№39	13	06		СССР		
7680261?04?	К	№39	13	07		СССР		
7680261?04?	К	№39	13	08		СССР		
7680261?04?	К	№39	13	09		СССР		
7680261?04?	К	№39	13	10		СССР		
7680261?05?	К	№39	14	01		СССР		
7680261?05?	К	№39	14	02		СССР		
7680261?05?	К	№39	14	03		СССР		
76802612055	К	№39	14	0?	10.01.79	СССР	28	911-й АПИБ потерян 22.09.88
76802612058	К	№39	14	05		СССР		4020 БРС
7680261?06?	К	№39	14	06		СССР		
7680261?06?	К	№39	14	07		СССР		
7680261?06?	К	№39	14	08		СССР		
7680261?06?	К	№39	14	09		СССР		
7680261?06?	К	№39	14	10		СССР		
7680261?07?	К	№39	15	01		СССР		
7680261?07?	К	№39	15	02		СССР		
7680261?07?	К	№39	15	03		СССР		
7680261?07?	К	№39	15	04		СССР		
7680261?07?	К	№39	15	05		СССР		
7680261?08?	К	№39	15	06		СССР		
7680261?08?	К	№39	15	07		СССР		
7680261?08?	К	№39	15	08		СССР		
7680261?08?	К	№39	15	09		СССР		
7680261?08?	К	№39	15	10		СССР		
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	01		СССР		
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	02		СССР		
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	03		СССР		
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	04		СССР		
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	05		СССР		
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	06		СССР		
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	07		СССР		
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	08		СССР		
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	09		СССР		
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	10		СССР		
76802620110	К	№39	17	0?		СССР	11	НИИ ВВС, МАИ Ахтубинск
7680262011?	К	№39	17	02		СССР		
7680262011?	К	№39	17	03		СССР		
7680262011?	К	№39	17	04		СССР		
7680262011?	К	№39	17	05		СССР		
76802620120	К	№39	17	0?		СССР	09	559-й АПИБ 
76802620122	К	№39	17	0?	29.02.80	СССР		266-й АПИБ потерян 19.09.92
7680262012?	К	№39	17	08		СССР		
7680262012?	К	№39	17	09		СССР		
76802620128	К	№39	17	??		СССР	07	559-й АПИБ, 4215 БРС бн 64
7680262212?	К	№39	18	01		СССР		
7680262213?	К	№39	18	02		СССР		
7680262213?	К	№39	18	03		СССР		
76802622132	К	№39	18	0?		СССР	03	Украина, Винница
76802622133	К	№39	18	0?		СССР	06	559-й АПИБ 
7680262213?	К	№39	18	06		СССР		
7680262213?	К	№39	18	07		СССР		
7680262213?	К	№39	18	08		СССР		
7680262213?	К	№39	18	09		СССР		
7680262214?	К	№39	18	10		СССР		
7680262314?	К	№39	19	01		СССР		
76802623142	К	№39	19	0?		СССР	08	559-й АПИБ 
7680262314?	К	№39	19	03		СССР		
7680262314?	К	№39	19	04		СССР		
76802623145	К	№39	19	0?		СССР	02	559-й АПИБ 
7680262314?	К	№39	19	06		СССР		
7680262314?	К	№39	19	07		СССР		
7680262314?	К	№39	19	08		СССР		
7680262314?	К	№39	19	09		СССР		
7680262315?	К	№39	19	10		СССР		
76802625151	К	№39	20	01		СССР	57	Украина, Киев 12500455 Б204
7680262515?	К	№39	20	02		СССР		
7680262515?	К	№39	20	03		СССР		
76802625155	К	№39	20	04		СССР	11	Украина, Одесса
76802625156	К	№39	20	05		СССР	04	559-й АПИБ 
76802625157	К	№39	20	06		СССР	12	559-й АПИБ 
76802625158	К	№39	20	07		СССР	10	559-й АПИБ 
768026251??	К	№39	20	08		СССР		
7680262516?	К	№39	20	09		СССР		
7680262516?	К	№39	20	10		СССР		
76802627163	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	50	559-й АПИБ 
76802627165	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	42	559-й АПИБ 
76802627166	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	41	559-й АПИБ 
76802627169	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	44	559-й АПИБ 
76802627170	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	23	Украина, Одесса
7680262717?	К	№39	21	06		СССР		
7680262717?	К	№39	21	07		СССР		
7680262717?	К	№39	21	08		СССР		
7680262717?	К	№39	21	09		СССР		
7680262717?	К	№39	21	10		СССР		
76802630200	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	43	559-й АПИБ 
76802630202	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	45	559-й АПИБ 
76802630203	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	46	559-й АПИБ 
76802630204	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	47	559-й АПИБ 
76802630205	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	48	559-й АПИБ 
76802630207	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	49	559-й АПИБ 
768026302??	К	№39	22	07		СССР		
7680263025?	К	№39	22	08		СССР		
7680263025?	К	№39	22	09		СССР		
7680263025?	К	№39	22	10		СССР		
7680263525?	К	№39	23	01		СССР		
7680263525?	К	№39	23	02		СССР		
7680263525?	К	№39	23	03		СССР		
7680263526?	К	№39	23	04		СССР		
7680263526?	К	№39	23	05		СССР		
7680263526?	К	№39	23	06		СССР		
76802635265	К	№39	23	0?		СССР	01	559-й АПИБ 
7680263526?	К	№39	23	08		СССР		
76802635270	К	№39	23	0?		СССР	60	372-й АПИБ Украина, 562-й АРЗ
76802635272	К	№39	23	??		СССР	41	372-й АПИБ Казань
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	0?	1981	СССР	10	
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
76802640350	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	25	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
7680264035?	К	№39	25	02	1981	СССР		
7680264035?	К	№39	25	03	1981	СССР		
7680264035?	К	№39	25	04	1981	СССР		
7680264035?	К	№39	25	05	1981	СССР		
7680264035?	К	№39	25	06	1981	СССР		
7680264035?	К	№39	25	07	1981	СССР		
7680264036?	К	№39	25	08	1981	СССР		
7680264036?	К	№39	25	09	1981	СССР		
76802640363	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	30	559-й АПИБ 
7680264336?	К	№39	25	01	1981	СССР		
7680264336?	К	№39	25	02	1981	СССР		
76802643370	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	23	559-й АПИБ 
76802643372	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	24	559-й АПИБ 
76802643375	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	26	559-й АПИБ, Кыштым
76802643377	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	25	559-й АПИБ 
76802643380	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	27	559-й АПИБ 
76802643381	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	22	559-й АПИБ 
76802643383	К	№39	25	0?	29.06.81	СССР	17	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, УА №2 МГВАКа
76802643390	К	№39	25	0?	30.06.81	СССР		266-й АПИБ потерян 14.08.91
7680264539?	К	№39	27	01	1981	СССР		
7680264539?	К	№39	27	02	1981	СССР		
7680264539?	К	№39	27	03	1981	СССР		
76802645395	К	№39	27	0?	1981	СССР	18	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
76802645397	К	№39	27	0?	1981	СССР	05	559-й АПИБ 
76802645398	К	№39	27	0?	1981	СССР	28	559-й АПИБ 
76802645400	К	№39	27	0?	1981	СССР	29	559-й АПИБ 
7680264540?	К	№39	27	??	1981	СССР		
7680264540?	К	№39	27	??	1981	СССР		
7680264540?	К	№39	27	??	1981	СССР		
76802647406	К	№39	28	0?	1981	СССР	12	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
768026474??	К	№39	28	02	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	28	03	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	28	04	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	28	05	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	28	06	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	28	07	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	28	08	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	28	09	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	28	10	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649037	К	№39	29	0?	10.12.81	СССР	45	911-й АПИБ потерян 26.07.88
76802650030	К	№39	30	0?	10.02.82	СССР	01	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
76802650075	К	№39	30	0?	23.04.82	СССР	06	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, Боровая
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
76802652110	К	№39	31	0?	1982	СССР	10	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
76802655535	К	№39	32	0?	1982	СССР		ОКБ МиГ
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802657218	К	№39	33	0?	1982	СССР	07	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, Быхов
768026572??	К	№39	33	02	1982	СССР		
7680265722?	К	№39	33	03	1982	СССР		
7680265722?	К	№39	33	04	1982	СССР		
76802657225	К	№39	33	05	1982	СССР	03	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, ШМАС

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

Шикарный вид!

----------


## KAYRA

> Вот, что получилось после ваших правок.
> 
> Соответствие  12*** - 14-ХХ Верно?
> 
> Соответствие 36*** - 39*** (неизвестная мне серия) - 24-ХХ верно?


верно мыслите....

----------


## RA3DCS

В технических описаниях фигурируют формулярные номера: 7680260700576802610039768026120677680261307076802635250

----------


## KAYRA

> В технических описаниях фигурируют формулярные номера: 7680260700576802610039768026120677680261307076802635250


07005 - это 11-01
10039 - это 13-08
12067 - это 14-10

----------


## RA3DCS

> верно мыслите....


Какие машины были в 300 АПИБ? Так и не скажите?

----------


## KAYRA

> Какие машины были в 300 АПИБ? Так и не скажите?


15-17 серий, 63 борт прибыл последним (13 серия) с налетом в 50 часов

----------


## RA3DCS

> 63 борт прибыл последним (13 серия) с налетом в 50 часов


Это который сгорел?

----------


## KAYRA

:Smile:  Для любознательных.
Было выпущено 215 МиГ-27К
214 сдано заказчику (1 машина потеряна на заводских испытаниях)
При эксплуатации в ЛП потеряно 16 машин
Списано из-за поломок 5 машин
На момент окончания эксплуатации:
144 машины на территории России (3 БХАТ и пр)
30 машин на территории Белорусии (БХАТ)
13 машин на территории Украины (АРЗ)
2 машины на территории Казахстана (БХАТ)
Судьба 4 машин неизвестна (возможно также на АРЗ)

----------


## KAYRA

> Это который сгорел?


Нет, сгорел полтинник (или 51 - надо свериться, под рукой нет)

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

Друзья , я думаю что это скорее всего 26 серия
7680264336? 	К 	№39 	25 01 	 
7680264336? 	К 	№39 	25 02 	 
76802643370 	К 	№39 	25 0? 	 
76802643372 	К 	№39 	25 0? 	 
76802643375 	К 	№39 	25 0? 	
76802643377 	К 	№39 	25 0? 	 
76802643380 	К 	№39 	25 0? 	 
76802643381 	К 	№39 	25 0? 	 
76802643383 	К 	№39 	25 0? 	
76802643390 	К 	№39 	25 0?

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

> Для любознательных.
> Было выпущено 215 МиГ-27К
> 214 сдано заказчику (1 машина потеряна на заводских испытаниях)
> При эксплуатации в ЛП потеряно 16 машин
> Списано из-за поломок 5 машин
> На момент окончания эксплуатации:
> 144 машины на территории России (3 БХАТ и пр)
> 30 машин на территории Белорусии (БХАТ)
> 13 машин на территории Украины (АРЗ)
> ...


Очень интересная информация , особенно Для любознательных

----------


## KAYRA

> Друзья , я думаю что это скорее всего 26 серия
> 7680264336? 	К 	№39 	25 01 	 
> 7680264336? 	К 	№39 	25 02 	 
> 76802643370 	К 	№39 	25 0? 	 
> 76802643372 	К 	№39 	25 0? 	 
> 76802643375 	К 	№39 	25 0? 	
> 76802643377 	К 	№39 	25 0? 	 
> 76802643380 	К 	№39 	25 0? 	 
> 76802643381 	К 	№39 	25 0? 	 
> ...


26-я. Думаю автор просто за-копи-пастился......

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

Немудрено, с таким объемом информации

----------


## smeshn

Да, эта точка для гидроподъемника, для того что бы вывесить одно колесо, т.е. не надо вывешивать весь самолет для замены одного колеса. По моему в просторечии, этот гидроподъемник дразнился "медвежонок"

----------


## lindr

выложил на первой странице

76802605001	К	№39	10	01	1978	СССР		
7680260500?	К	№39	10	02	1978	СССР		
76802607005	К	№39	11	01	1978	СССР		документ
7680260700?	К	№39	11	02	1978	СССР		
7680260700?	К	№39	11	03	1978	СССР		
7680260?01?	К	№39	12	01	1978	СССР		
7680260?01?	К	№39	12	02	1978	СССР		
7680260?01?	К	№39	12	03	1978	СССР		
7680260?01?	К	№39	12	04	1978	СССР		
7680260?02?	К	№39	12	05	1978	СССР		
7680261002?	К	№39	13	01	1978	СССР		
7680261002?	К	№39	13	02	1978	СССР		
7680261002?	К	№39	13	03	1978	СССР		
7680261003?	К	№39	13	04	1978	СССР		
7680261003?	К	№39	13	05	1978	СССР		
7680261003?	К	№39	13	06	1978	СССР		
7680261003?	К	№39	13	07	1978	СССР		
76802610039	К	№39	13	08	1978	СССР		документ
7680261004?	К	№39	13	09	1978	СССР		
7680261004?	К	№39	13	10	1978	СССР		
7680261205?	К	№39	14	01		СССР		
7680261205?	К	№39	14	02		СССР		
7680261205?	К	№39	14	03		СССР		
76802612055	К	№39	14	0?	10.01.79	СССР	28	911-й АПИБ потерян 22.09.88
76802612058	К	№39	14	05	1979	СССР		4020 БРС
7680261206?	К	№39	14	06	1979	СССР		
7680261206?	К	№39	14	07	1979	СССР		
7680261206?	К	№39	14	08	1979	СССР		
7680261206?	К	№39	14	09	1979	СССР		
76802612067	К	№39	14	10	1979	СССР		документ
76802613070	К	№39	15	0?	1979	СССР		документ
7680261307?	К	№39	15	02	1979	СССР		
7680261307?	К	№39	15	03	1979	СССР		
7680261307?	К	№39	15	04	1979	СССР		
7680261307?	К	№39	15	05	1979	СССР		
7680261308?	К	№39	15	06	1979	СССР		
7680261308?	К	№39	15	07	1979	СССР		
7680261308?	К	№39	15	08	1979	СССР		
7680261308?	К	№39	15	09	1979	СССР		
7680261308?	К	№39	15	10	1979	СССР		
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	01		СССР		
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	02		СССР		
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	03		СССР		
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	04		СССР		
7680261?09?	К	№39	16	05		СССР		
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	06		СССР		
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	07		СССР		
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	08		СССР		
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	09		СССР		
7680261?10?	К	№39	16	10		СССР		
76802620110	К	№39	17	0?		СССР	11	НИИ ВВС, МАИ Ахтубинск
7680262011?	К	№39	17	02		СССР		
7680262011?	К	№39	17	03		СССР		
7680262011?	К	№39	17	04		СССР		
7680262011?	К	№39	17	05		СССР		
76802620120	К	№39	17	0?	1980	СССР	09	559-й АПИБ 
76802620122	К	№39	17	0?	29.02.80	СССР		266-й АПИБ потерян 19.09.92
7680262012?	К	№39	17	08	1980	СССР		
7680262012?	К	№39	17	09	1980	СССР		
76802620128	К	№39	17	??	1980	СССР	07	559-й АПИБ, 4215 БРС бн 64
7680262212?	К	№39	18	01	1980	СССР		
7680262213?	К	№39	18	02	1980	СССР		
7680262213?	К	№39	18	03	1980	СССР		
76802622132	К	№39	18	0?	1980	СССР	03	Украина, Винница
76802622133	К	№39	18	0?	1980	СССР	06	559-й АПИБ 
7680262213?	К	№39	18	06	1980	СССР		
7680262213?	К	№39	18	07	1980	СССР		
7680262213?	К	№39	18	08	1980	СССР		
7680262213?	К	№39	18	09	1980	СССР		
7680262214?	К	№39	18	10	1980	СССР		
7680262314?	К	№39	19	01	1980	СССР		
76802623142	К	№39	19	0?	1980	СССР	08	559-й АПИБ 
7680262314?	К	№39	19	03	1980	СССР		
7680262314?	К	№39	19	04	1980	СССР		
76802623145	К	№39	19	0?	1980	СССР	02	559-й АПИБ 
7680262314?	К	№39	19	06	1980	СССР		
7680262314?	К	№39	19	07	1980	СССР		
7680262314?	К	№39	19	08	1980	СССР		
7680262314?	К	№39	19	09	1980	СССР		
7680262315?	К	№39	19	10	1980	СССР		
76802625151	К	№39	20	01		СССР	57	Украина, Киев 12500455 Б204
7680262515?	К	№39	20	02		СССР		
7680262515?	К	№39	20	03		СССР		
76802625155	К	№39	20	04		СССР	11	Украина, Одесса
76802625156	К	№39	20	05		СССР	04	559-й АПИБ 
76802625157	К	№39	20	06		СССР	12	559-й АПИБ 
76802625158	К	№39	20	07		СССР	10	559-й АПИБ 
768026251??	К	№39	20	08		СССР		
7680262516?	К	№39	20	09		СССР		
7680262516?	К	№39	20	10		СССР		
76802627163	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	50	559-й АПИБ 
76802627165	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	42	559-й АПИБ 
76802627166	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	41	559-й АПИБ 
76802627169	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	44	559-й АПИБ 
76802627170	К	№39	21	0?		СССР	23	Украина, Одесса
7680262717?	К	№39	21	06		СССР		
7680262717?	К	№39	21	07		СССР		
7680262717?	К	№39	21	08		СССР		
7680262717?	К	№39	21	09		СССР		
7680262717?	К	№39	21	10		СССР		
76802630200	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	43	559-й АПИБ 
76802630202	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	45	559-й АПИБ 
76802630203	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	46	559-й АПИБ 
76802630204	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	47	559-й АПИБ 
76802630205	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	48	559-й АПИБ 
76802630207	К	№39	22	0?		СССР	49	559-й АПИБ 
768026302??	К	№39	22	07		СССР		
76802630250	К	№39	22	0?		СССР		документ
7680263025?	К	№39	22	09		СССР		
7680263025?	К	№39	22	10		СССР		
7680263525?	К	№39	23	01		СССР		
7680263525?	К	№39	23	02		СССР		
7680263525?	К	№39	23	03		СССР		
7680263526?	К	№39	23	04		СССР		
7680263526?	К	№39	23	05		СССР		
7680263526?	К	№39	23	06		СССР		
76802635265	К	№39	23	0?		СССР	01	559-й АПИБ 
7680263526?	К	№39	23	08		СССР		
76802635270	К	№39	23	0?		СССР	60	372-й АПИБ Украина, 562-й АРЗ
76802635272	К	№39	23	??		СССР	41	372-й АПИБ Казань
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	0?	1981	СССР	10	
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
7680263?2??	К	№39	24	??	1981	СССР		
76802640350	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	25	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
7680264035?	К	№39	25	02	1981	СССР		
7680264035?	К	№39	25	03	1981	СССР		
7680264035?	К	№39	25	04	1981	СССР		
7680264035?	К	№39	25	05	1981	СССР		
7680264035?	К	№39	25	06	1981	СССР		
7680264035?	К	№39	25	07	1981	СССР		
7680264036?	К	№39	25	08	1981	СССР		
7680264036?	К	№39	25	09	1981	СССР		
76802640363	К	№39	25	0?	1981	СССР	30	559-й АПИБ 
7680264336?	К	№39	26	01	1981	СССР		
7680264336?	К	№39	26	02	1981	СССР		
76802643370	К	№39	26	0?	1981	СССР	23	559-й АПИБ 
76802643372	К	№39	26	0?	1981	СССР	24	559-й АПИБ 
76802643375	К	№39	26	0?	1981	СССР	26	559-й АПИБ, Кыштым
76802643377	К	№39	26	0?	1981	СССР	25	559-й АПИБ 
76802643380	К	№39	26	0?	1981	СССР	27	559-й АПИБ 
76802643381	К	№39	26	0?	1981	СССР	22	559-й АПИБ 
76802643383	К	№39	26	0?	29.06.81	СССР	17	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, УА №2 МГВАКа
76802643390	К	№39	26	0?	30.06.81	СССР		266-й АПИБ потерян 14.08.91
7680264539?	К	№39	27	01	1981	СССР		
7680264539?	К	№39	27	02	1981	СССР		
7680264539?	К	№39	27	03	1981	СССР		
76802645395	К	№39	27	0?	1981	СССР	18	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
76802645397	К	№39	27	0?	1981	СССР	05	559-й АПИБ 
76802645398	К	№39	27	0?	1981	СССР	28	559-й АПИБ 
76802645400	К	№39	27	0?	1981	СССР	29	559-й АПИБ 
7680264540?	К	№39	27	??	1981	СССР		
7680264540?	К	№39	27	??	1981	СССР		
7680264540?	К	№39	27	??	1981	СССР		
76802647406	К	№39	28	0?	1981	СССР	12	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
768026474??	К	№39	28	02	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	28	03	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	28	04	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	28	05	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	28	06	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	28	07	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	28	08	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	28	09	1981	СССР		
768026474??	К	№39	28	10	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649???	К	№39	29	??	1981	СССР		
76802649037	К	№39	29	0?	10.12.81	СССР	45	911-й АПИБ потерян 26.07.88
76802650030	К	№39	30	0?	10.02.82	СССР	01	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
768026500??	К	№39	30	??	1982	СССР		
76802650075	К	№39	30	0?	23.04.82	СССР	06	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, Боровая
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
76802652110	К	№39	31	0?	1982	СССР	10	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
768026521??	К	№39	31	??	1982	СССР		
76802655535	К	№39	32	0?	1982	СССР		ОКБ МиГ
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802655???	К	№39	32	??	1982	СССР		
76802657218	К	№39	33	0?	1982	СССР	07	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, Быхов
768026572??	К	№39	33	02	1982	СССР		
7680265722?	К	№39	33	03	1982	СССР		
7680265722?	К	№39	33	04	1982	СССР		
76802657225	К	№39	33	05	1982	СССР	03	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, ШМАС

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

Для любознательных.
Есть вопросы по МиГ-23П. Первой машиной в нашем реестре значится 039061532?		
Однако номер второй машины 0390615320 . Тогда у первой машины номер должен быть 039061530? или 039061531?

Вопрос по самолету с номером 039031717?. Этот номер за пределами интервалов , выделенных для П. Возможно это 0390617100 или вообще не П, а судя по интервалу последних пяти цифр это МФ. Хотя код 03 указывает на МЛ. 

И еще один фрукт 0390318715. По коду 03 это МЛ, по последним цифрам МиГ-29 9-13. А где истина?

----------


## Mister Z

Засветились не отмеченные в реестре MiG-27UPG. (Как пишут сами индийцы, официально индийская "морденизация" называется именно MiG-27UPG; обозначение же MiG-27MU, которое с чьей-то лёгкой руки пошло гулять по сети - неофициальное.)

TU604 и TU664
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJTCJFgrYq8

TU640

TU649

Упомянутый в реестре MiG-27UPG TU645 разбился 27 января 2015 г. (авария)
https://aviation-safety.net/wikibase/wiki.php?id=173329
Упомянутый в реестре MiG-27UPG TU657 разбился 12 июня 2016 г. (авария)

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

Для любознательных.
На сколько я знаю МиГ-27 индийской сборки имели обозначение МиГ-27МЛ. Обозначение МиГ-27UPG от носится к тем машинам , которые прошли UPGRADE (были модернизированы на предприятиях Индии). Точно также, как МиГ-21 бис UPG и МиГ-29UPG

----------


## Иванин Анатолий

Для любознательных.
МиГ-23М и МС выпускались параллельно, при этом за ними закреплялись номера с 1 по 15 в серии. При этом наблюдается два варианта: 10М + 5МС или 9М+6МС.
Позже параллельно выпускались М и МФ. Вопрос : а для них соблюдалось правило 10М+5МФ или 9М+6МФ?

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-23МЛД б/н 47 синий в Киеве и везут в Полтаву (снято 29.03.2019 года).

----------


## Rutunda

Добрый день! Можете описать отличия МиГ-23 71 г? Можно глянуть на фото или валкароунд этих машин где либо в сети?

----------


## Rutunda

> МиГ-23МЛД в Киеве (снято 29.03.2019 года). Вроде б/н 41? синий с белой окантовкой.


47 на Полтаву ехал

----------


## AndyM

0390312600 / 11522 (проверенный)

----------


## Avia M

> Спасибо. Если я всё правильно понял, "подозрения" мои были не напрасны.


Смастерил. Надеюсь будет впору...

----------


## BETEPAH

> Смастерил. Надеюсь будет впору...


Ещё такой вариант

----------


## Avia M

> Ещё такой вариант


Солидно. Задумывал нечто подобное из квадратной трубы 100 на 100. Но решил, в "стиле" остальных машин из ряда.                            Кст., товарищ с базы хранения рассказывал, что вывешивали на "оси" поворота консолей крыла...
Спасибо за схему домкрата.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Добрый день! Можете описать отличия МиГ-23 71 г? Можно глянуть на фото или валкароунд этих машин где либо в сети?


Отличия МИГ-23 "без буквы" образца 71 года от МИГ-23М *внешне* очень незначительны. В первую очередь, КМК, это наличие обтекателей перед стабилизатором с обеих сторон. Далее все очень похоже на 23М. У "образца" крыло т. н. "второй редакции", но по фото в этом разобраться очень трудно. Есть еще один момент: у "образца" на большинстве снимков радиопрозрачная "пилотка" на киле белая, даже если конус серый. Фотообходы этого типа вы вряд ли найдете, хотя, кто знает...

----------


## Rutunda

> Отличия МИГ-23 "без буквы" образца 71 года от МИГ-23М *внешне* очень незначительны. В первую очередь, КМК, это наличие обтекателей перед стабилизатором с обеих сторон. Далее все очень похоже на 23М. У "образца" крыло т. н. "второй редакции", но по фото в этом разобраться очень трудно. Есть еще один момент: у "образца" на большинстве снимков радиопрозрачная "пилотка" на киле белая, даже если конус серый. Фотообходы этого типа вы вряд ли найдете, хотя, кто знает...


Вроде как Киевский кто-то фоткал. Но найти не могу

----------


## unclebu

> Отличия МИГ-23 "без буквы" образца 71 года от МИГ-23М *внешне* очень незначительны. В первую очередь, КМК, это наличие обтекателей перед стабилизатором с обеих сторон. Далее все очень похоже на 23М. У "образца" крыло т. н. "второй редакции", но по фото в этом разобраться очень трудно. Есть еще один момент: у "образца" на большинстве снимков радиопрозрачная "пилотка" на киле белая, даже если конус серый. Фотообходы этого типа вы вряд ли найдете, хотя, кто знает...


Не у всех МиГ-23 крыло 2-й редакции. Были и третьей. Основная разница лишь в одном - в двигателе. И понять это можно лишь посмотрев есть ли люк сверху фюзеляжа за закабинным отсеком. Если он присутствует, то это 23-й без буквы. Если его нет, то что-то другое. Этот точно МиГ-23 без буквы.

----------


## FLOGGER

А как связан верхний люк закабинного отсека с двигателем?

----------


## unclebu

> А как связан верхний люк закабинного отсека с двигателем?


Закабинный отсек только один и у него люк только сверху, поэтому просто люк, а не верхний люк (нижнего у него нет). И я говорил не о люке закабинного отсека, а о люке за закабинным отсеком. Это две большие разницы, как в Одессе говорят. Дело в том, что это люк под которым находится крыльчатка (привод) аварийного турбонасоса АТН-10/1К. На самолетах с двигателями Р-27 она выпускалась в поток при отказе двигателя. Именно такие двигатели и были на МиГ-23. На МиГ-23М стояли двигатели Р-29. На них аварийный турбонасос был соединен с компрессором и работал при авторотации двигателя, т.е. у него не было крыльчатки, которая в поток выпускалась. Соответственно и люка этого не было.

----------


## FLOGGER

Значит, я просто невнимательно прочел, недопонял, о каком люке речь. Про АТН-10 я, конечно, знаю.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вопрос Сергею. Скажите, где вы читали, что на "образце 71" ставили крыло 3-ей редакции? Я опираюсь на книгу Марковского и Приходченко. Там написано, что даже МИГ-23М первые шли с крылом 2-й редакции. Откуда известно, что на "образцах" ставили крыло 3-ей редакции?

----------


## unclebu

> Вопрос Сергею. Скажите, где вы читали, что на "образце 71" ставили крыло 3-ей редакции? Я опираюсь на книгу Марковского и Приходченко. Там написано, что даже МИГ-23М первые шли с крылом 2-й редакции. Откуда известно, что на "образцах" ставили крыло 3-ей редакции?


Ну они же про выпуск с завода говорят?! Не так ли? А как в отношении доработок в эксплуатации?. Я вот опираюсь на то, что вижу на этом фото например. Крыло 3-й редакции насколько можно судить. А самолет МиГ-23. Я Вам по секрету скажу, что гораздо тяжелее найти снимки любых самолетов со 2-й редакцией крыла.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я не искал фото крыла 2-й редакции, поэтому ничего сказать не могу много их или мало. Но выскажу свои сомнения в том, что "образец" в частях дорабатывали новыми консолями. Если исходить из того, что не только самые первые машины 2М выходили с крылом 2-й редакции, но и несколько (так пишут авторы) первых серий были выпущены с  таким крылом, то, значит, крыльев 3-ей редакции просто элементарно не хватало. Поэтому я сильно сомневаюсь, чтобы ими оснащали "образцы", если их и на МИГ-23М не хватало.

----------


## AndyK

> Если исходить из того, что не только самые первые машины 2М выходили с крылом 2-й редакции, но и несколько (так пишут авторы) первых серий были выпущены с  таким крылом, то, значит, крыльев 3-ей редакции просто элементарно не хватало. Поэтому я сильно сомневаюсь, чтобы ими оснащали "образцы", если их и на МИГ-23М не хватало.


Сперва не хватало, потом наклепали в достатке и дорабатывали в эксплуатации. Ничего удивительного. Вот еще "Миг-23 без буквы", машина из МАТУГА.


И еще парочка https://russianplanes.net/id249876 и https://russianplanes.net/id69186

----------


## FLOGGER

А на этом снимке  https://russianplanes.net/id69186 откуда видно, что это "образец"? Первый снимок хороший, спасибо.

----------


## Rutunda

> А на этом снимке  https://russianplanes.net/id69186 откуда видно, что это "образец"? Первый снимок хороший, спасибо.


Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:35871) USSR - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23 (23-11) Type 1971 01 RED
Тут стабилизаторы смотрим

----------


## FLOGGER

С этого ракурса да, видно.
P.S. А у кого-нибудь вообще есть хорошее фото или рисунок крыла 2-й редакции? У себя не нашел: 1-й редакции есть, 3-ей есть, а второй нет.

----------


## Migarius

> А у кого-нибудь вообще есть хорошее фото или рисунок крыла 2-й редакции?


2-я редакция

----------


## sovietjet

> 1-й редакции есть, 3-ей есть,


Можно прислать?

----------


## FLOGGER

> 2-я редакция


Спасибо. Но я бы хотел увидеть еще и расположение предкрылка, который был на 2-й редакции крыла.

----------


## Migarius

> Спасибо. Но я бы хотел увидеть еще и расположение предкрылка, который был на 2-й редакции крыла.


Трудно найти чёрную кошку в тёмной комнате, особенно, если её там нет. :Smile: 
Из ТО МиГ-23 образца 1971 года, раздел "Крыло":
"Каждая консоль крыла механизирована закрылками и интерцепторами".




> Я Вам по секрету скажу, что гораздо тяжелее найти снимки любых самолетов со 2-й редакцией крыла.
> Вложение 94820


Совершенно прав unclebu. Крыло 2-й редакции дорабатывалось на строевых машинах под 3-ю редакцию по бюллетеням на заводах-изготовителях. Для проведения доработок создавался обменный фонд консолей 3-й редакции (порядка трёх комплектов).

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, признаю, вопрос я задал невпопад. В книге, которую  считаю лучшей на сегодняшний по МИГ-23, написано то, о чем написали коллеги. Я просто забыл, хотя книгу читал. Но память... Там действительно написано, что крыло 2-й редакции не имело механизации передней кромки, и "образец 71 года" дорабатывался в эксплуатации крылом 3-й редакции. Как говорится, всем спасибо.
P.S. Но все равно  хотел бы увидеть фото крыла 2-й редакции. Может, у кого-то есть?

----------


## RA3DCS

Наверно следует отметить, что крыло третьей редакции устанавливаемое на МиГ-23М с 1972 года несколько отличалось от ремонтного крыла третьей редакции которое ставили на замену крылу второй редакции на самолетах МиГ-23 образца 71 года и МиГ-23УБ.

----------


## Rutunda

Какие бортовые  и серийник был у 23М влетевшего в Бельгии в дом и ливийского 23 (МФ или МС)- который в Италии на побережье нашли, когда ливийцы сбили итальянский ДС-9 в 80м?

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, а чем отличалось?  Откуда известно? Картинки есть?

----------


## unclebu

Вот Саша много лет назад показал нам люк с АТН на старых сериях Р-27

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, а чем отличалось?  Откуда известно? Картинки есть?


В литературе об этом впервые упоминается в книге Марковского и Приходченко.
Для замены на всех ранее выпущенных самолетах МиГ-23 обр. 71 г. со II редакцией крыла и на самолетах МиГ-23УБ с I редакцией крыла было выпушено 80 комплектов плоскостей III редакции крыла ремонтного варианта.

----------


## RA3DCS

Крыло III редакции имеет некоторые конструктивные и аэродинамические отличия от крыльев I и II редакции крыльев а так же III редакции крыла ремонтного варианта применявшихся на самолетах МиГ – 23 обр. 71 г. И МиГ – 23 УБ.   Применен доработанный профиль крыла ЦАГИ – СР – 16М имеющий скругленный носок профиля, обеспечивающий использование подсасывающей силы на дозвуковых скоростях а так же предотвращающий ранний срыв потока с передней кромки крыла при увеличении углов атаки. Так же для затягивания срыва потока передняя кромка носка крыла по всему размаху поворотной консоли отогнута вниз на 2 град 30``.
             Как уже отмечалось выше на II редакции крыла отказались от щелевого предкрылка что уменьшило запас по углу атаки до сваливания и ухудшились характеристики поперечной управляемости на режимах взлета и посадки всего до одного – двух градусов хотя и отодвинуло возникновения аэродинамической тряски при пилотаже. Уменьшение эффективности органов поперечного управления начиналось при увеличении углов атаки более 8 град, а при увеличении более 13 град наступала полная потеря поперечной управляемости. Этот серьезный недостаток потребовал внедрения крыла III редакции ремонтного варианта с трех секционным отклоняемым носком. На крыле III редакции для уменьшения шарнирного момента применили четырех секционный отклоняемый носок.
            Для предотвращения периодически возникающего срыва на концевой части крыла и уменьшения вибрационных нагрузок на крыло, на верхней поверхности консоли крыла установили парные уголковые турбулизаторы, которые организуют срыв потока, обеспечивая более стабильное обтекание концевых частей крыла.

----------


## Crossi

> Для предотвращения периодически возникающего срыва на концевой части крыла и уменьшения вибрационных нагрузок на крыло, на верхней поверхности консоли крыла установили парные уголковые турбулизаторы, которые организуют срыв потока, обеспечивая более стабильное обтекание концевых частей крыла.


Эти турблаторены были там уже с крылом I, верно?
https://www.scalenews.de/wp-content/...und-150-93.jpg

----------


## RA3DCS

> Эти турблаторены были там уже с крылом I, верно?


Верно! Но их не было на ремонтном крыле и видимо на крыле II редакции.

----------


## unclebu

> Верно! Но их не было на ремонтном крыле и видимо на крыле II редакции.



К вопросу о ремонтном крыле на МиГ-23, турбулизаторах и количестве секций в носке

----------


## Crossi

> Верно! Но их не было на ремонтном крыле и видимо на крыле II редакции.


Я понимаю. Спасибо.

----------


## RA3DCS

> К вопросу о ремонтном крыле на МиГ-23, турбулизаторах и количестве секций в носке


На этих машинах полноценное крыло III редакции. Как Вы Сергей справедливо заметили вживую этих крыльев мы скорее всего не найдем. Остаются только документы и архивные фото, на которых порой довольно трудно бывает что либо разглядеть!
Вот на этом образце 71 года вроде как трехсекционные носки, но из за низкого разрешения утверждать это на 100 % сложно.

----------


## Rutunda

> На этих машинах полноценное крыло III редакции. Как Вы Сергей справедливо заметили вживую этих крыльев мы скорее всего не найдем. Остаются только документы и архивные фото, на которых порой довольно трудно бывает что либо разглядеть!
> Вот на этом образце 71 года вроде как трехсекционные носки, но из за низкого разрешения утверждать это на 100 % сложно.


В чем вопрос- это самолет ХУПС и он весь отснят
Walkaround МиГ-23М от Peps.
Walkaround МиГ-23М от Peps.
Walkaround МиГ-23М от Peps.

----------


## unclebu

> В чем вопрос- это самолет ХУПС и он весь отснят


 Только разрешение на нем низкое и все одно не видно 3 или 4 секции в носке.

----------


## Rutunda

> Только разрешение на нем низкое и все одно не видно 3 или 4 секции в носке.


чем важно -3 или 4?

----------


## FLOGGER

Отснят-то он отснят, но по интересующему нас вопросу там не очень понятно. Хотя мне кажется, что там носок из трех секций.

----------


## FLOGGER

Нет, вроде 4.

----------


## Rutunda

> Нет, вроде 4.


Так чем важен вопрос 3 и 4? Что такого там? Может поведаете? Там 4 секции, это видно на одном сни мке

----------


## Rutunda

> Отснят-то он отснят, но по интересующему нас вопросу там не очень понятно. Хотя мне кажется, что там носок из трех секций.


http://litnik.in.ua/images/stories/w...3m-peps/04.JPG

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, я видел этот снимок.

----------


## Rutunda

> Спасибо, я видел этот снимок.


Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:39725) USSR - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23 (23-11) Type 1971 02 WHITE
Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:67305) USSR - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23 (23-11) Type 1971 101 RED
Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:5947) Ukraine - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23 (23-11) Type 1971 55 RED

----------


## unclebu

> Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:39725) USSR - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23 (23-11) Type 1971 02 WHITE
> Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:67305) USSR - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23 (23-11) Type 1971 101 RED
> Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:5947) Ukraine - Air Force Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-23 (23-11) Type 1971 55 RED


Спасибо! Вот тут уже четко видно - четыре секции носка.

----------


## unclebu

> Так чем важен вопрос 3 и 4? Что такого там? Может поведаете? Там 4 секции, это видно на одном снимке


Тем, что крылья разные. Так же как важен вопрос разницы между МиГ-23 и МиГ-23М. Т.е. опять не ясно сколько комплектов крыла с 3-мя секциями носка было поставлено на самолеты. И были ли эти самолеты строевые. Я вот не припомню такого крыла ни на фото ни на схемах в ТО.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я вот не припомню такого крыла ни на фото ни на схемах в ТО.


Музей кб Микояна хранит техническое описание по ремонтному крылу III редакции, в котором есть рисунки этого крыла, но как не странно с него до сих пор не снят гриф.  Ну Вы сами понимаете отношение музейщиков к таким документам. Если кто имеет более полный доступ к этому музею может поинтересоваться. Что такое крыло существовало это факт. В инструкции летчику самолета МиГ-23 образца 71 года и МиГ-23М имеются ограничения по машинам оборудованных ремонтным крылом. С какой серии на МиГ-23М стали ставить полноценное крыло III редакции пока не ясно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Я вот не припомню такого крыла ни на фото ни на схемах в ТО.


Кстати Сергей, в ваших описаниях по крылу I редакции есть наличие уголков турбулизаторов на законцовках крыла? Были  они там изначально или появились в процессе?

----------


## RA3DCS

> С какой серии на МиГ-23М стали ставить полноценное крыло III редакции пока не ясно.


В техническом описании изделия 23М датированном июлем 1972 года уже черехсекционный носок. Или заменены листы!

----------


## Rutunda

> Музей кб Микояна хранит техническое описание по ремонтному крылу III редакции, в котором есть рисунки этого крыла, но как не странно с него до сих пор не снят гриф.  Ну Вы сами понимаете отношение музейщиков к таким документам. Если кто имеет более полный доступ к этому музею может поинтересоваться. Что такое крыло существовало это факт. В инструкции летчику самолета МиГ-23 образца 71 года и МиГ-23М имеются ограничения по машинам оборудованных ремонтным крылом. С какой серии на МиГ-23М стали ставить полноценное крыло III редакции пока не ясно.


Можно ли ознакомится с данными инструкциями или хотя бы ТО (ПА и пр.) на 23М? Я нашел только МЛ и УБ.

----------


## unclebu

> Музей кб Микояна хранит техническое описание по ремонтному крылу III редакции, в котором есть рисунки этого крыла, но как не странно с него до сих пор не снят гриф.  Ну Вы сами понимаете отношение музейщиков к таким документам. Если кто имеет более полный доступ к этому музею может поинтересоваться. Что такое крыло существовало это факт. В инструкции летчику самолета МиГ-23 образца 71 года и МиГ-23М имеются ограничения по машинам оборудованных ремонтным крылом. С какой серии на МиГ-23М стали ставить полноценное крыло III редакции пока не ясно.


Со мной кстати на "Ты" можно. Ну про гриф ничего нового Вы мне не открыли. На моторном заводе в Рыбинске под грифом "Секретно" результаты испытаний РД-7М2 хранят от 1964 года. Но хорошо хоть хранят. В нынешних условиях его снять просто нереально. То, что был 3-х секционный носок это как раз понятно. На мой взгляд ситуация развивалась следующим образом. Самолеты с неподвижным носком просто нельзя было эксплуатировать. Делать новое крыло долго. А самолеты стоят. Решение - доработать имеющиеся крылья. Т.е. не выкидывать их на металлолом, а срезать носок до первого лонжерона и приделывать к нему ремкомплект - получать ремонтный вариант крыла. Предполагаю, что на этом этапе стало ясно, что конструктивно в ремонтное крыло 4 секции не лезут и решили 3 поставить. Поскольку таких крыльев был задел явно и на часть 23М, то они в самом начале и на них попали. Вот их и ремонтировали как Мигариус сказал. Три комплекта обменных есть, а остальные из снимаемых делали. Но в процессе испытаний и эксплуатации стало ясно, что 3 секции - это мало. Ввели ограничения и стали изготавливать крыло 3 редакции с 4 секциями. Крыло тушинцы делали? Небось в это время завод еще каким-то выгодным делом был занят и не до крыльев было.  Как только наладили их активный выпуск, то стали ставить на новые машины и создавать обменный фонд для замены (!!!) промежуточных (ремонтных крыльев). И потом их в строю все заменили, а в МАП они могли еще долго летать. Не ясно на каком этапе от него отказались - испытаний или эксплуатации. А документацию ведь параллельно выпускали, поэтому она и есть. К сожалению в свои архивы по 23-м я в ближайшее время не смогу слазать. Они на дальнем хранении. Поэтому прошу извинить. Другой самолет надолго увел меня от темы семейства МиГ-23.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Кстати Сергей, в ваших описаниях по крылу I редакции есть наличие уголков турбулизаторов на законцовках крыла? Были  они там изначально или появились в процессе?


На ХОДЫНКЕ стоял чудесный МИГ-23 с б.н. 22 и серийным 0203. Это, как я понимаю, образец 69 года. На его крыле 1 редакции уже есть турбулизаторы. Фото имеются.

----------


## RA3DCS

> На ХОДЫНКЕ стоял чудесный МИГ-23 с б.н. 22 и серийным 0203. Это, как я понимаю, образец 69 года. На его крыле 1 редакции уже есть турбулизаторы. Фото имеются.


На опытном МиГ-23Б тоже турбулизаторы есть!

----------


## unclebu

> На опытном МиГ-23Б тоже турбулизаторы есть!


Полагаю, что эту тему с турбулизаторами на крыле интересно увязывать с таковыми же на киле. Когда последние появились?

----------


## FLOGGER

Когда появились не скажу, но на МИГ-27 №51, что стоял на Ходынке, он был. Но я не уверен, что эти вещи можно увязать. Мне кажется, это разные истории. Турбулизаторы на крыле были и достояли, НЯЗ, до конца. А на киле, КМК, нет.
P.S.Хотя нет, виноват, на МИГ-27М тоже есть. А, если на "М" есть, значит на всех есть.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На опытном МиГ-23Б тоже турбулизаторы есть!


МИГ-23Б, КМК, появился позже и крыло у него не первой редакции.

----------


## RA3DCS

> и крыло у него не первой редакции.


А какое крыло у опытного 23Б?

----------


## FLOGGER

Я думаю, первой.

----------


## Red307

0390213887 МФ №30 117 14 1978 ЧССР 3887 1.SLP 11.SLP 1.SLP - В частном музее замка Савиньи ле Бон, Бургундия

----------


## Avia M

> Смастерил. Надеюсь будет впору...Вложение 94616


В результате. 
P.S. Показалось амортизаторы не обжались до прежнего положения. Такое возможно?

----------


## Avia M

> 2960326144	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	19	1984	Ливия	144	sq1070 потом 6144 ПНС


Сообщается, что сбит...
На второй фотографии цифры к чему?
https://vk.com/club173678697

----------


## RA3DCS

А что это за доработка на фонаре?

----------


## FLOGGER

Да это же "спарка", Саша!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Да это же "спарка", Саша!


Я решил, что фотка имеет отношение к 2960326144

----------


## AndyM

> На второй фотографии цифры к чему?


Б1037927 УБ №39 32 ?? 1979 Ливия 7927 ПНС

----------


## lindr

2960326144	МЛАЭ-2	№30	183	19	1984	Ливия	144	sq1070 потом 6144 ПНС сбит 07.12.19

----------


## Transit

Сирийские летчики дают интервью на фоне 01712

----------


## Avia M

> Сирийские летчики дают интервью на фоне 01712


Не 05... разве?

----------


## lindr

Это МиГ-23МС из поставки 1974 года

----------


## Антоха

77-42 03932*15729* МиГ-23БН 03.1981 №*718* ГДР; №*20+54* JBG 37 ФРГ; передан в итальянский Parco Tematico dell’Aviazione в Римини.

Вложение 96339

----------


## Avia M

Ханская. В 2018 машины благополучно утилизированы...

----------


## L39aero

А в 2012 ещё газовали их

----------


## Avia M

> А в 2012 ещё газовали их


Понятно. Так и не хотят прислушаться к нашему мнению. Оставить потомкам, рабочие машины...

----------


## AndyM

МиГ-23МС 39 красный:
https://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/Vi...3ms-flogger-e/

4314 = 124004314, Египет 9505

----------


## RA3DCS

> МиГ-23МС 39 красный:
> https://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/Vi...3ms-flogger-e/
> 
> 4314 = 124004314, Египет 9505


Номерок на фонаре похож на 43-12

----------


## lindr

> Номерок на фонаре похож на 43-12


Фонарь похоже от 9503

----------


## Avia M

Задался целью изучить историю машин 41 ИАП. К сожалению, задача похоже невыполнимая. По счастливой случайности, прояснилась судьба одного самолёта, к сожалению б/н неизвестен...

*0390319317*. П/п 24.01.1980. С июня 1980 41 ИАП. Январь-май 1988 доработка МЛД на АРБ пос. Сокол (Сахалин).                                      С августа 1989 201 ИАП. С мая 1991 121 АРЗ. Покупателей не нашлось. Утилизирован.

----------


## Avia M

"Свежая" накладка... Места выделенные белым, подверглись доработкам?

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 039021381? М №30 116 09 1978 СССР


Б/Н 05 синий с Саваслейки?

----------


## unclebu

> "Свежая" накладка... Места выделенные белым, подверглись доработкам?


Конечно. ВЗ "трещали". Вот кусок чертежей Саши Русецкого и фото 23П.

----------


## ДА-200

Авиамузей в Риге

МиГ-23С, борт 15, зав. № 0719


о

----------


## ДА-200

Там же
МиГ-23М, борт 74, зав. №7525

----------


## ДА-200

Там же
МиГ-23М, борт 16, зав. 06503


Фюзеляжный пилон с 3607.

----------


## Crossi

http://cdn3.esosedi.ru/fiber/14642/
Кто знает зав. номер этого МиГ-23МЛГ "54" в Камбале?

----------


## Galcom

> http://cdn3.esosedi.ru/fiber/14642/
> Кто знает зав. номер этого МиГ-23МЛГ "54" в Камбале?


172*??*
возможно
17255

----------


## Crossi

> 172*??*
> возможно
> 17255


17255 => 0390317255 ??

----------


## Avia M

Сотрудники Приморской региональной молодежной общественной организации "Поисковое объединение "АвиаПоиск" обнаружили самолет, пропавший под Хабаровском 33 года назад.
Катастрофа МиГ-23М, произошедшая на аэродроме Калинка под Хабаровском, является одним из самых засекреченных и таинственных происшествий в военной авиации. 

https://rg.ru/2020/03/06/reg-dfo/v-h...ad-mig-23.html

----------


## sss

решил внести свои 15... нет, постойте... ШЕСТНАДЦАТЬ копеек

нашел, наконец, свои записи на клочке бумажки из Озерного от сентября 2000 г.
к сожалению, только 1-я аэ

бортовой     заводской       дата выпуска
*МЛД*
01 голубой  0390317539  27.12.79
02 голубой  0390315468  17.07.79
03 голубой  0390315485  24.07.79
04 голубой  0390314080  18.05.79
05 голубой  0390312741  14.03.79 http://russianplanes.net/id125409 https://flightpix.org/photo/7618/
06 голубой  0390314065  15.05.79
07 голубой  0390312809  29.03.79
08 голубой  0390312557  13.12.78
09 голубой  0390319647  16.07.80
10 голубой  0390315508  07.08.79
11 голубой  0390312597  09.01.79
*У* _(уже, как вы помните, не УБ)_ (обе аэ)
61 голубой  9903312          24.05.79
70 голубой  39043572        22.09.83
81 голубой  8902813          23.08.78
84 голубой  29027510        20.08.82
91 голубой  49060270        19.05.84 https://russianplanes.net/id267775

огромное спасибо тогдашнему инженеру 1 аэ, не побоявшемуся под присмотром товарища из военной безопасности дать мне списать всю эту цифирь

я заметил некоторые расхождения с теми бортами, которые уже есть в базе, но оставляю разрешение этих проблем на усмотрение здешних экспертов

----------


## sss

> Задался целью изучить историю машин 41 ИАП. К сожалению, задача похоже невыполнимая.


я спрошу у СНП, возможно, у него есть что-то

а по 308 иап будет все  :Cool:

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 0390617090 П №30 06 ?? 1979 СССР


Ржев, Музей ПВО:

----------


## Карес Вандор

Вопрос и добавление по теме.

Ищу информацию по МиГ-23УБ 5-го гв.иап, 14 гв.иап, 88 апиб и 1 гв.апиб.

1 гв.апиб ВВС ЮГВ по моим фото и видео снятым в 1989-1991, имел 8 МиГ-23УБ (есть фото/видео всех, кроме №57).
Он получил два самолета от 88 апиб, один от 14 гв.иап.
ХОроший знакомый вспомнил, что они перегнали из Лиманского (161 иап) 2 МиГ-23УБ в октябре 1989, и они имели серый нос... Этим №19 и №20 присвоили в полку. Можно ли знать их заводские номера?

88 апиб перед 1989 имел МиГ-23УБ №60, 70 и выще... После 1989 все спарки имели номера 60-69...
Вероятно получили несколько спарок от 5 гв.иап и 14 гв.иап.
В 1990 в 1 гв.апиб ещё появилась спарка №62, предположительно из 5 гв.иап или 88 апиб. На левой стороне носа имел рисунку в виде маленького белого лва, очень похож на логотип "Пежё" кому-то известно что-то об этой машине?

МиГ-23УБ №61 в 5 гв.иап был 2900901. Какие ещё номера там были?

Есть у меня  фото МиГ-23МЛД №05 14-го гв.иап, номер его 0390312743. 

Спасибо!

----------


## Avia M

> 2960619764	П	№30	20	??	29.03.83	СССР	41	28-й ГвИАП, 415-й ИАП, 472-й ИАП, 4020 БРС


415 ИАП *№07*

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Миг-23МЛД б/н *٤٠٠٥* (4005) ВВС САР.

----------


## PPV

В 2005-2006 гг на АРЗ-121 в Кубинке находились на ремонте машины типа МиГ-23МЛ:
N 25397 выпуска 04.04.1984 г. 
N 26117 выпуска 05.06.1984 г.
N 26148 выпуска 03.10.1984 г.
N 26474 выпуска 12.12.1984 г.

----------


## lindr

Ливия все, здесь часть часть Краснодар.

----------


## Transit

Здесь видно, что 2795 ВВС Сирии = 24544

----------


## Transit

Кандагар 85-86 (т.е. 982 иап). Судя по заглушке борт 22

----------


## BETEPAH

> 021001203	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР	03	АМ03 Испытания Р-23Т, Харьков


Это он?


Учебная площадка Харьковского ВВАИУ (ВАТУ)
https://ok.ru/group1yekhvatku/album/...6/896780200846

----------


## Rus_Knights

> МС №30 1974 Сирия *١٦١٣* (1613)

----------


## AndyM

Сирия ١٦١٣ (1613)

----------


## Migarius

> Это он?
> 
> 
> Учебная площадка Харьковского ВВАИУ (ВАТУ)
> https://ok.ru/group1yekhvatku/album/...6/896780200846





> Согласно отчётным документам ММЗ "Знамя Труда" за 1971 год завод выпустил 98 самолётов МиГ-23 по оптовой цене с учётом фактической комплектации 1785163 руб за шт., 18 самолётов МиГ-23М по 1848111 руб. за шт. и 2 самолёта МиГ-23М по 1979000 руб. за шт. Задержка с передачей самолётов в эксплуатацию вызвана большим объёмом конструктивных доработок уже выпущенных машин.


Это как раз один из двух МиГ-23М, выпущенных ММЗ "Знамя Труда" в 1971 году по цене 1979000 руб. за шт.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это как раз один из двух МиГ-23М, выпущенных ММЗ "Знамя Труда" в 1971 году по цене 1979000 руб. за шт.


А второй был 12-04?

----------


## Migarius

> А второй был 12-04?


Нет, второй был первым, т.е. 1201

----------


## RA3DCS

> Нет, второй был первым, т.е. 1201


Спасибо! Увеличение цены было связано с модернизированной РЛС?

----------


## Migarius

> Спасибо! Увеличение цены было связано с модернизированной РЛС?


Да, это первые машины с "Сапфиром-23Д".

----------


## FLOGGER

А разве на МИГ-23М были обтекатели перед стабилизатором?

----------


## RA3DCS

> А разве на МИГ-23М были обтекатели перед стабилизатором?


Их и в Харьковском ВАТУ считали за МиГ-23М!

----------


## FLOGGER

Саш, считать можно что угодно за что угодно. Меня интересует сам факт наличия обтекателей перед стабилизатором. Об этом и вопрос. Если да, были, допустим, изначально, то когда они исчезли? (кстати, а для чего они были?) Есть ли фото других МИГ-23М с ними?
Мне, например, тоже показалось, что это "образец-71", да и его бортовой 203 подходит под серийный АМ03, т. е. 0203.
Ничего не утверждаю, просто высказал свои сомнения.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саш, считать можно что угодно за что угодно.
> .


Так считали небезосновательно! Рушатся все наши установившиеся представления, что признак наличия обтекателей перед стабилизатором это образец 1971 года.

----------


## BETEPAH

Я извиняюсь, что влезаю в разговор, но сил нет хочу высказаться. Раз уж это обсуждение пошло с моего вопроса о том, точно ли борт 203 на фото из ХВАТУ (ХВВАИУ) это борт 1203 в реестре.

1. Прямой либо утвердительный, либо отрицательный ответ на этот вопрос так и не поступил. Также лично для меня ситуацию усугубляет то, что по всему реестру просто написано "Харьков". В Харькове было как минимум 3 училища + гражданский ВУЗ со своей военкой, более 5 учебных площадок. Если начать считать все МиГ-23 что где бы то ни было находились в Харькове, боюсь что пальцев ни рук ни ног не хватит. В реестре очень не хватает уточнений что конкретно имеется в виду под "Харьков".
Поэтому ещё раз. Борт 203 это точно 1203 "03" в реестре?

2. Борт на фото явно опытный. Об этом и номер просто кричит (спасибо кэп), и лично я не вижу у него под носом теплопеленгатора (хотя след есть). Сколько раз он мог переделываться в М и обратно - вопрос открытый. Стоит ли на основе него высматривать конструктивные отличия и переносить на все самолёты серии?

3. Если 1203 оказался М, значит ли, что все самолёты после него в реестре - тоже М?
А их там, давайте глянем, вон сколько:




> 021001203	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР	03	АМ03 Испытания Р-23Т, Харьков									
> 021001204	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
> 021001205	обр 71	№30			12.09.72	СССР	111	АМ05 701-й УАП									
> 021001206	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
> 021001207	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
> 021001208	обр 71	№30			31.05.72	СССР	85	АМ08 701-й УАП, Безымянка									
> 021001209	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
> 021001210	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
> 021001301	обр 71	№30			1971	СССР											
> ...


4. Ну и я этот вопрос уже когда-то задавал, но всё же переспрошу. А первая страница этой ветки форума с реестром обновляется по мере появления новой информации?

----------


## lindr

Обновляется но не очень резво.
Несколько МиГ-23М вставлены массив МиГ-23-71. Подряд пошли с 17-01

----------


## RA3DCS

> Несколько МиГ-23М вставлены массив МиГ-23-71. Подряд пошли с 17-01


Эти несколько "Согласно отчётным документам ММЗ "Знамя Труда" за 1971" тянут на целых два десятка.

----------


## Avia M

> А первая страница этой ветки форума с реестром обновляется по мере появления новой информации?


К сожалению, авторы ввиду занятости крайне редко вносят корректировки...
Но есть и "приятные исключения". :Cool:

----------


## BETEPAH

> К сожалению, авторы ввиду занятости крайне редко вносят корректировки...
> Но есть и "приятные исключения".


Ага. Спасибо. Я не потому, что какая-то притензия, я к тому, чтобы понимать, что на него можно ссылаться. Вот к примеру как сейчас.




> Эти несколько "Согласно отчётным документам ММЗ "Знамя Труда" за 1971" тянут на целых два десятка.


Разве эти два десятка не дальше идут?




> 021001701	М	№30	17	01	1971	СССР		АЧ01 первый МиГ-23М, перекл. "Сброс АБ-пуск"
> 021001702	М	№30	17	02	1971	СССР		
> 021001703	М	№30	17	03	1971	СССР		
> 021001704	М	№30	17	04	1971	СССР		
> 021001705	М	№30	17	05	1971	СССР		
> 021001706	М	№30	17	06	1971	СССР		
> 021001707	М	№30	17	07	1971	СССР	20?	АЧ07 32-й ГвИАП, 179-й ИАП Стрый, Украина
> 021001708	М	№30	17	08	1971	СССР		АЧ08 посл самолет - блок Н-V1 левая НЧК
> 021001709	М	№30	17	09	1971	СССР		
> ...


Или они все тоже были с этим "обтекателем" перед стабилизатором?
Насколько много МиГ-23М среди самолётов с этим "обтекателем", чтобы отказываться от удобного визуального отличия? Один-два опытных? Или же целая ранняя серия сохраняла эту визуальную особенность?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Или они все тоже были с этим "обтекателем" перед стабилизатором?
> Насколько много МиГ-23М среди самолётов с этим "обтекателем", чтобы отказываться от удобного визуального отличия? Один-два опытных? Или же целая ранняя серия сохраняла эту визуальную особенность?


В том то и весь фокус, Даже музей Микояна не может ответить на этот вопрос!

----------


## lindr

> 3. Если 1203 оказался М, значит ли, что все самолёты после него в реестре - тоже М?


Все считается достаточно просто. МиГ-23-71 пошел с 06-09, всего выпустили 98 машин в 1971.

С 06-09 по 11-10 - 52, + 12-02 =53.

МиГ-23М пошел в серии подряд с 17-01. с 12-04 по 16-10 - 47 машин, из них 98-53 =45 МиГ-23-71 и 2 МиГ-23М.

Итого с 12-04 по 16-10 внутри есть еще два МиГ-23М.

----------


## Антоха

Индийские МиГ-23М

----------


## RA3DCS

> Все считается достаточно просто. МиГ-23-71 пошел с 06-09, всего выпустили 98 машин в 1971.
> 
> С 06-09 по 11-10 - 52, + 12-02 =53.
> 
> МиГ-23М пошел в серии подряд с 17-01. с 12-04 по 16-10 - 47 машин, из них 98-53 =45 МиГ-23-71 и 2 МиГ-23М.
> 
> Итого с 12-04 по 16-10 внутри есть еще два МиГ-23М.


Это если в числе 98 нет части машин образца 70 года!

----------


## FLOGGER

А индийские МИГ-23М здесь при чем?

----------


## BETEPAH

Вот ещё Харьков. 
База под Солоницевкой, если не ошибаюсь. На нём вроде бы тренировались РХБЗ и как видно на фото - пожарные.
Фото ориентировочно 2012-2013, так что не знаю жив ли он ещё.
Под номером 109 просматривается 147 (или 47).
Не помню, упоминался уже здесь, или нет.
В реестре не нашёл.

----------


## lindr

Может 14-07

----------


## Антоха

> А индийские МИГ-23М здесь при чем?


если они не нужны, могу удалить

----------


## RA3DCS

> если они не нужны, могу удалить


Зачем удалять, Пусть будут! Там еще 21-е были их не снимали?

----------


## Антоха

> Зачем удалять, Пусть будут! Там еще 21-е были их не снимали?


в ветке про МиГ-21 есть немного

----------


## FLOGGER

> если они не нужны, могу удалить


Конечно не надо удалять, оставьте, раз уж есть.

----------


## PPV

> Все считается достаточно просто. МиГ-23-71 пошел с 06-09, всего выпустили 98 машин в 1971.
> 
> С 06-09 по 11-10 - 52, + 12-02 =53.
> 
> МиГ-23М пошел в серии подряд с 17-01. с 12-04 по 16-10 - 47 машин, из них 98-53 =45 МиГ-23-71 и 2 МиГ-23М.
> 
> Итого с 12-04 по 16-10 внутри есть еще два МиГ-23М.


По моему, серия в 1971 году пошла не с N 0609, а с N 0608. 
И закончилась, по видимому, на N 18-08.
Из них к "Изд.2М" относились 1201, 1203, и машины с 1701 по 1808.
Из числа "Изд.2" выпуска 1971 года в ОКБ были переданы 0608 и 0808, последний из них был лидерным МиГ-23М.
Кроме этого, были сняты с учёта 2 машины "Изд.2" по лётным происшествиям...

----------


## lindr

С 06-08 нет полной ясности. С техописаниях он действительно фигурирует как эталон "для 1971года". Именно для. По моим подсчетам 6-07 и 6-08 сдали в уже 1971. Но 6-07 мог просто задержаться. По 2 потеряные машины - важное уточнение, тогда вообще все сходится.

----------


## RA3DCS

*26 сентября 1971г.* *катастрофа* самолёта *МиГ-23*, лётчик-испытатель *Шкурат В.Т.*  
             Лётчик проводил испытания на предельных режимах. Неожиданно на самолёте возник пожар. Лётчик сумел увести горящий самолёт от населённого пункта и произвести посадку на поле. Лётчик не успел выбраться из горящей кабины и погиб.
             Ценой своей жизни спас самолёт и авиаспециалисты смогли определить причину возгорания.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Из числа "Изд.2" выпуска 1971 года в ОКБ были переданы 0608 и 0808, последний из них был лидерным МиГ-23М.
> .


Видимо 18-08.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кроме этого, были сняты с учёта 2 машины "Изд.2" по лётным происшествиям...


Это видимо машины 07-01 и 07-03.

----------


## cherven

> Все считается достаточно просто. МиГ-23-71 пошел с 06-09, всего выпустили 98 машин в 1971.
> 
> С 06-09 по 11-10 - 52, + 12-02 =53.
> 
> МиГ-23М пошел в серии подряд с 17-01. с 12-04 по 16-10 - 47 машин, из них 98-53 =45 МиГ-23-71 и 2 МиГ-23М.
> 
> Итого с 12-04 по 16-10 внутри есть еще два МиГ-23М.


У меня почему то другая арифметика
с 06-09 до 16-10  это ровно 102 машины
Из них к "Изд.2М" относились 1201, 1203, как отметил PPV.
Кроме того были сняты с учёта 2 машины "Изд.2" по лётным происшествиям
Поучается , что МиГ-23-71 всего выпустили 100 машин в 1971. А в войска пошли 98.

----------


## lindr

Потеряные при сдаче машины исключаются из числа выпущенных. Потому 98 выпущено и 98 поступило.

----------


## cherven

> Все считается достаточно просто. МиГ-23-71 пошел с 06-09, всего выпустили 98 машин в 1971.
> 
> С 06-09 по 11-10 - 52, + 12-02 =53.
> 
> МиГ-23М пошел в серии подряд с 17-01. с 12-04 по 16-10 - 47 машин, из них 98-53 =45 МиГ-23-71 и 2 МиГ-23М.
> 
> Итого с 12-04 по 16-10 внутри есть еще два МиГ-23М.


К "Изд.2М" относились 1201, 1203
А сняты с учёта 2 машины "Изд.2" - видимо машины 07-01 и 07-03
Тогда с 12-04 по 16-10 не может быть два МиГ-23М.

----------


## lindr

Все верно. Я же так и написал когда узнал про потерю двух машин. Написал, что теперь все сходится.

----------


## RA3DCS

> В инструкции летчику самолета МиГ-23 образца 71 года и МиГ-23М имеются ограничения по машинам оборудованных ремонтным крылом..


Вот ограничения по перегрузкам с ремонтным крылом III редакции.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 0390323339 МЛА/МЛД №30 163 2? 1981 Сирия 2750







> МФ №30 1981 Сирия 2674







> 0390324533 МЛА/МЛАЭ-2 №30 170 23 1982 Сирия 2791

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 0390324547 МЛА/МЛАЭ-2 №30 170 29 1982 Сирия 2797 275-й АРЗ сбит 05.06.17





> Yesterday, 5th June 2017, a SyAAF MiG-23MLD (23-22B) carrying the serial 2797 operating from Dmeyr AB and piloted by Brig. General Kamil Ahmad Smita "العميد كميل أحمد سميطة" was shot down by insurgents and crashed in Tal Dakwa area (around 30km to the south east of Dmeyr AB).
> The footage of the crash site can be seen HERE. The available photos of the corpse of the pilot explains he ejected but too lat

----------


## Crossi

0390310425 МЛ/МЛД (Не МЛА. Взгляните на вертикальный стабилизатор.):
https://russianplanes.net/id142003

----------


## lindr

МЛА-МЛ классифицируются по РЛС и только.
МЛ в МЛД не переделывались.
Зав номер этой машины 0390310400 сер. 104-25

----------


## ДА-200

> 0390310425 МЛ/МЛД (Не МЛА. Взгляните на вертикальный стабилизатор.):
> https://russianplanes.net/id142003


Это очень ранный МЛ/А - судя по отсутствие демпферов руля поворота, доработанный по 1000-му бюллетеню.

Классификация можно сделать и по прицельной головки - АСП-23 против АСП-17.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Классификация можно сделать и по прицельной головки - АСП-23 против АСП-17.


Без разницы какой АСП был установлен (в инструкции прописаны оба прицела).

----------


## RA3DCS

> МЛА-МЛ классифицируются по РЛС и только.
> МЛ в МЛД не переделывались.


Если В МЛД переделывали только самолеты с РЛС Сапфир-23МЛА и оптическим прицелом  АСП-17МЛ, Откуда взялись самолеты с РЛС Сапфир-23МЛА-2 и прицелом АСП-23ДЦМ?

----------


## Crossi

> Откуда взялись самолеты с РЛС Сапфир-23МЛА-2 и прицелом АСП-23ДЦМ?


Есть примеры тому?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Есть примеры тому?


Примеры есть! К сожалению книга, которую так ждали не дает ответы на все вопросы.

----------


## Crossi

Большое спасибо! Знаем ли мы, что такое аббревиатура ДЦМ?



> Осовенности эксплуатаци самолета МиГ-23МЛ с БРЛС "Сапфир-23МЛА-2" и оптическим прицелом АСП-23ДЦМ
> Самолет МиГ-23МЛ с БРЛС "Сапфир-23МЛА-2" и оптическим прицелом АСП-23ДЦМ имеет следующие отличия от самолета МиГ-23МЛ с БРЛС "Сапфир-23МЛА" и оптическим прицелом АСП-17МЛ:


Интересный. Что это за документ?
Я бы подумал, что прицел АСП-23ДЦМ были только у МиГ-23МЛ с БРЛС "Сапфир-23МЛ".

----------


## RA3DCS

> Интересный. Что это за документ?
> Я бы подумал, что прицел АСП-23ДЦМ были только у МиГ-23МЛ с БРЛС "Сапфир-23МЛ".


Это дополнение в инструкцию (похоже по БП). Раздел 10 это уже МиГ-23МЛД.
Меня уже терзают смутные сомнения, а может быть МЛ были доработаны как в свое время МиГ-21ПФ тип-76 ставшие ПФМ тип-76?

----------


## Avia M

Далее...

----------


## lindr

У сохранившихся МЛ (например 0390308260/92-30)читаются технадписи 324 изделия. Что это такое я не знаю, по документам стояло 323. Может это тоже доработка.

----------


## RA3DCS

> У сохранившихся МЛ (например 0390308260/92-30).


А 92-30 Что означает?

----------


## lindr

> А 92-30 Что означает?


серийный номер

----------


## RA3DCS

Изделие 324МЛ встречается в фотографиях из книги Сергея Бурдина
В свое время мы пришли к предположению что это доработка под ракеты Р-24. Ведь для Р-24Р нужен был и новый пилон АПУ-23М1.
С какого серийного номера начался выпуск МиГ-23МЛ?

----------


## lindr

Это смотря что считать началом выпуска. Пока известно что в некоторых сериях с 9х  по 104 были вкрапления МЛ Но и МС с МФ были не во всех сериях. 98-141 машина это где-то 10-15 серий. Конкретно в 92-й 15 машин. 92-16..30

----------


## Crossi

Вертикальный стабилизатор, похоже, не характерен для ранних МиГ-23МЛ.
Он также присутствует с этом MLD:
https://russianplanes.net/id81570
MiG-23MLD_Taganrog_80.jpg

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вертикальный стабилизатор, похоже, не характерен для ранних МиГ-23МЛ.
> Он также присутствует с этом MLD:


Наверно единственный сохранившийся МиГ-23МЛД который повоевал в Афганистане 120 ИАП. Остальные все порезали.

----------


## AndyK

Саша, это Старконовский (168 иап) борт

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, это Старконовский (168 иап) борт


Да Андрей действительно! Забыл уже Спасибо!
Самолет был выпущен как МиГ-23МЛА и новым поступил на вооружение 32 гиап в Шаталово. Затем его доработали на 121 АРЗ в МЛД. Потом 32 гиап отдал свои новые МЛД в Староконстантинов, который уходил в Афган. Так этот самолет оказался в Афгане, после вернулся в Союз. Ну, а потом.... База хранения - утилизации. Но этому экземпляру повезло больше - попал в музей.

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-23МЛД (заводской № 03903191хх,серийный № 138-16) в Крыму (источник https://russianplanes.net/id272217).

----------


## lindr

Номер неверно записан, правильно 03903191хх / 138-16

----------


## Fencer

Известно в каком полку летал этот МиГ-23МЛД https://sdelanounas.ru/blogs/78634/ до базы хранения в Кубинке?

----------


## Avia M

> Известно в каком полку летал этот МиГ-23МЛД


Эмблемы нет...

----------


## AndyK

> Эмблемы нет...


В Лодейке (177 иап) с голубыми номерами МЛД были.

----------


## Fencer

> Эмблемы нет...


Это на базе хранения в Кубинке?

----------


## Avia M

> Это в Кубинке?


Точно так...

----------


## AndyK

> Это на базе хранения в Кубинке?


Там много машин было с Лодейки, вот, например, частенько на ДОДы выкатываемый

----------


## Avia M

> В Лодейке (177 иап) с голубыми номерами МЛД были.


По "стилю" б/н - земляк... 
Хотя на 1-ой стр., проходит как липчанин.

----------


## Avia M

> Далее...


Подробности.

----------


## Avia M

Знатоки подскажите. Управление стабилизатором. Тяга далее вдоль фюзеляжа, куда идет?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Знатоки подскажите. Управление стабилизатором. Тяга далее вдоль фюзеляжа, куда идет?


Это треугольная качалка, далее к бустеру БУ-170

----------


## ДА-200

Силовая проводка бустер - поверхность управления.

----------


## Avia M

> Это треугольная качалка, далее к бустеру БУ-170


Спасибо. А до бустера далеко? Там еще некая ткань просматривается. Термоизоляция двигателя?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Спасибо. А до бустера далеко? Там еще некая ткань просматривается. Термоизоляция двигателя?


Под стабилизатором есть два лючка. Что поменьше это качалка, побольше сам бустер.

----------


## Avia M

"Пропала спарка" из заводского музея. 
Пример "взаимодействия" разных ведомств...

----------


## Avia M

Варианты окраски.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> МиГ-23МЛ - б/н *№249*, ВВС Кубы.

----------


## Avia M

Возвращаясь. Изделие 8...

----------


## lindr

> Изделие 8


Смешались в кучу кони, люди...

Не буду ничего комментировать.

----------


## Rus_Knights

Может ли кто помочь с номерами МиГ-23-98 - б/н 36 белый и та называемый МиГ-23М-99 б/н 36 жёлтый?

----------


## Avia M

https://russianplanes.net/id281454 

На данный момент на ЛИС отсутствуют. Порезали.

----------


## RA3DCS

> https://russianplanes.net/id281454 
> 
> На данный момент на ЛИС отсутствуют. Порезали.


Хоть бы кабину оставили!

----------


## Avia M

> Хоть бы кабину оставили!


Полагаю, должны были оставить пару комплектных машин, для будущих поколений...

----------


## AndyM

0390323341?

----------


## sovietjet

https://www.wing.com.ua/content/view/29054/36/ 

https://www.dzo.com.ua/tenders/10040390

1. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390319033
2. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390319049
3. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390319104
4. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390319708
5. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390320051
6. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390320096
7. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390320515
8. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390320550
9. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390320551
10. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390322030
11. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390323476
12. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390323477
13. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390324833
14. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390324840
15. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390315438
16. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390323464
17. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390312596
18. літак МіГ-23МЛД  № 0390312598

----------


## cherven

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/6271191.html
203 учебная авиационная бригада (в/ч А4104, аэр. Чугуев) объявила тендер на услуги по утилизации 18 самолетов МиГ-23МЛД.
Согласно условиям тендера, исполнитель должен выполнить подготовительные работы: прием самолета для разборки; выполнить демонтаж оборудования: агрегатов, блоков, систем тайного оборудования, ШР-ов и проводов кабельной сети с определением контрольной количества и веса; выполнить заключительные работы: демонтаж шасси, демонтаж топливных баков.
Всего в спецификации указано восемнадцать истребителей МиГ-23МЛД.
Ожидаемая стоимость работ - 668 000 гривен. Предложения принимаются до 7 апреля.
Истребители МиГ-23МЛД находились на вооружении 179-го истребительного авиационного полка ПВО (расформирован в 1996 году), 737-го иап ПВО (расформирован в 1998 году), 894-го иап ПВО (сейчас 39-я бригада тактической авиации на Су-27 ), 168-го истребительного авиаполка (был объединен с 85 иап, который был перевооружён на МиГ-29 и расформирован в 2003 году).
Двухместные учебно-боевые самолеты МиГ-23УБ были в 642-м гвардейском истребительном авиаполку (перевооружён на МиГ-29 и расформирован в 2003 году) и 92-м истребительном авиаполку (расформирован в 1996 году).

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> 837125452*73* М №99 13 08 1984 СССР Шри Ланка CF737 потом SFS-5303 12sq 12501162


45237

----------


## RA3DCS

> 45237


В каком месте на самолете находится бирка с номером?

----------


## Rus_Knights

> В каком месте на самолете находится бирка с номером?


Фото не моё. Но ЕМНИП на МиГ-23 номер в стойках шасси.

----------


## stream

> Фото не моё. Но ЕМНИП на МиГ-23 номер в стойках шасси.


....в нише шасси?

----------


## Rus_Knights

Да...........................

----------


## RA3DCS

> ....в нише шасси?


Это не МиГ-23.

----------


## Avia M

Разница в нюансах...

----------


## Crossi

МиГ-23МС:
https://b.itemimg.com/i/168837481.0.jpg?3
Нашел здесь:
https://meshok.net/item/168837481_Фо...е_годы_46

----------


## Антоха

МиГ-27М №1080101

----------


## Rus_Knights

> МиГ-27М №1080101


Антон, можно поподробней? Не могу найти борт в реестре.

----------


## Migarius

1080101 - это головной МиГ-27МЛ (32-29Л). 9 марта 1983 года лётчик-испытатель Иркутского авиационного завода В.Б. Максименков поднял самолёт в воздух. В апреле 1984 года машину для испытаний передали ММЗ имени А.И. Микояна. Имел бортовой номер 01 голубой. Неоднократно выставлялся на МАКСе: https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/4777...1_original.jpg

----------


## Антоха

> 1080101 - это головной МиГ-27МЛ (32-29Л). 9 марта 1983 года лётчик-испытатель Иркутского авиационного завода В.Б. Максименков поднял самолёт в воздух. В апреле 1984 года машину для испытаний передали ММЗ имени А.И. Микояна. Имел бортовой номер 01 голубой. Неоднократно выставлялся на МАКСе: https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/4777...1_original.jpg




https://russianplanes.net/id287983 

спасибо!!!!

----------


## Avia M

> 1080101 - это головной МиГ-27МЛ


По "заграничному" без букв... :Cool:

----------


## Migarius

> По "заграничному" без букв...


"Отдувается" за всё семейство :Smile: 
1080102 - МиГ-27МЛ TS501
1080201 - МиГ-27МЛ TS502
1080202 - МиГ-27МЛ TS503
1080203 - МиГ-27МЛ TS504
...

----------


## Fencer

Давно встречается в интернете Военный аэродром Смирных - 3 Декабря 2016 - Дальневосточный дестрой



> Осенью 1994 г. 528-й истребительный авиационный Краснознамённый полк ПВО был расформирован. Оставшиеся в строю самолёты МиГ-23МЛ были переброшены на аэродром Хурба под г. Комсомольск-на-Амуре на оборудованную базу хранения, а впоследствии были утилизированы. А два последних МиГ-23МЛ, один из которых учебно-боевой остались стоять в укрытиях, где их останки находятся и по сей день.


Брс (база резерва самолётов, в/ч 22659) была расформирована в начале 90-х годов и после 1994 года её уже не было. К моменту расформирования брс была распотрошена и брошена следующая хранимая матчасть - один Ил-18 в окраске Аэрофлота б/н 01 красный, Су-15-е различных модификаций в серебристой и камуфляжной окрасках, истребители-перехватчики Як-28 в серебристой окраске, один Як-28У в серебристой окраске. Потом это всё брошенное местные старшие офицеры сдали на металл, конечно поделившись с вышестоящим начальством. Прокуратура приезжала и само собой дело закрыла. А так в интернете узнал от служивших в Хурбе на этой брс хранились МиГ-21Р в 80-е годы и есть фотография Су-7Б,который выставили на статической стоянке в День воздушного флота на ЦЗТ в середине 80-х годов. МиГ-23-е после 1994 года я не наблюдал, которые якобы в Хурбе утилизированы. Может утилизация этих МиГ-23-х на Дзёмгах происходила?

----------


## Fencer

Хотя на этом сайте читал, что на брс в Хурбе был один МиГ-23, который был позже утилизирован - в конце 80-х годов я его не видел. А что видел выше сообщением написал.

----------


## Mig

Коллеги, на ж/д станции Кубинка год назад установили вот этот МиГ-23МЛД (?).
К сожалению не было времени подойти поближе и сделать фото крупным планом.
Может кто знает, что за самолет?

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Коллеги, на ж/д станции Кубинка год назад установили вот этот МиГ-23МЛД (?).
> К сожалению не было времени подойти поближе и сделать фото крупным планом.
> Может кто знает, что за самолет?


Зав. 15717.

----------


## Avia M

> Зав. 15717.


То не совсем заводской...
Настоящий краской рисовали. Ранее "дебаты" шли.

----------


## Rus_Knights

> Зав. 15717.

----------


## Avia M

Эти "шильдики" я фотографировал.
По существу вопроса. 

На первой стр., 17535 фигурирует как заводской...

----------


## RA3DCS

> Зав. 15717.


Серийный 157-17

----------


## Avia M

> Серийный


Или так... 


> Зав.Номер по техописаниям

----------


## RA3DCS

> Или так...


Если по номеру можно узнать серию самолета и номер в серии - это серийный.
Все остальное заводской или формулярный - как кому больше нравится.

----------


## Fencer

Лётчик катапультировался и приземлился: интересная находка обнаружена в лесу в Приморье https://otvprim.ru/news/news_society...ore_2021_08_11



> Места падения двух самолётов обнаружили в Приморском лесу боец Поискового объединения “АвиаПоиск” Пётр Добридень и гослесинспектор Данил Слепченко, сообщает otvprim.ru.
> 
> Они вышли на разведку в лесную местность Спасского муниципального района и нашли истребитель и бомбардировщик. 
> 
> Как рассказали в “Авиапоиске”, первая машина – это МиГ-23. Как удалось выяснить из архивных документов Следственного управления СК России по Приморскому краю, авария произошла в 1982 году в 821-м истребительном авиационном полку, базирующемся на аэродроме Хвалынка. Капитан Ильдюганов И. С. сильно сблизился с атакуемой им из пушки мишенью и попал под её осколки, после чего упали обороты двигателя самолёта. Лётчик катапультировался и благополучно приземлился, а самолёт упал в лес. Как сказано в акте расследования, “причиной стало нарушение лётчиком мер безопасности (стрельба с близкого расстояния)”.

----------


## Avia M

> 0390320888	МЛА/МЛД	№30	157	20	30.05.81	СССР	709-й УАП


https://russianplanes.net/id292106

----------


## Mister Z

> Серийный 157-17


Машина слегка загадочная. Помимо указанной таблички на задней стенке ниши носовой стойки шасси, на створках той же ниши есть таблички с совсем другим номером комплекта агрегатов - от МиГ-23П! Точнее, даже два разных номера: на правой створке - 1506, на левой - 1507! Полез в нишу, обнаружил там номер 15717; естественно, принял его за пятикод (который, по идее, именно там должен быть написан по трафарету), ураЪ  :Cool: , а потом очень удивился, когда понял, что "совсем не ура" и этот номер не только для МиГ-23П 15-й серии не подходит, но и вообще ни в один диапазон пятикодов не лезет.

----------


## lindr

Ну по времени сходится, 157-я серия и 15-я серия П в одно время шли.

----------


## Avia M

> Машина слегка загадочная.


И эмблема соотв...  :Cool:

----------


## Fencer

> 0390319647	МЛА/МЛД	№30	146	21	1980	СССР	09	894-й ИАП, Украина 894.ВАП, 562-й АРЗ


МиГ-23МЛД б/н 09 синий в музее РВСН под Первомайском (Украина)
https://karopka.ru/community/user/20813/?MODEL=604316
https://karopka.ru/community/user/20813/?MODEL=604318
https://karopka.ru/community/user/20813/?MODEL=604320

----------


## Rus_Knights

> МиГ-23МЛД б/н 09 синий в музее РВСН под Первомайском (Украина)
> https://karopka.ru/community/user/20813/?MODEL=604316
> https://karopka.ru/community/user/20813/?MODEL=604318
> https://karopka.ru/community/user/20813/?MODEL=604320


Он же на хранении (UNOO):

----------


## sovietjet

Какая история этим МиГ-23? Мне он похож на МиГ-23УБ в Жуковском. А про ракетами Р-73 и израильской маркировкой?

----------


## Avia M

> Какая история этим МиГ-23?


В кино снимался...

----------


## sovietjet

> В кино снимался...


Есть еще фото? Какой фильм? Я полагаю, что на самом деле он не мог использовать Р-73.

----------


## Avia M

> Какой фильм?


Подробностями не владею.

----------


## L39aero

Был такой сериал на первом канале, лет 15 назад про двух друзей, поступивших в училище, с закосом под СССР, там он играл "фантом" .
Запомнился он тем, что там героически всех Качинцев одной фразой обо...ли.
Нашёл, сериал "Небесная жизнь",2005 год, 2 серия, с 17ой минуты.

----------


## FLOGGER

Это не тот, где Лазарев-младший играл?

----------


## Fencer

> 0904015	УБ	№39	40	15	1980	СССР	62	33-й ИАП бн 95 Белоруссия, Боровая


Белорусский авиадневник - Минская область. Часть 2.



> МиГ-23УБ – МиГ-23УБ заводской № 0904015 бортовой номер «95 красный» выпущен 30 сентября 1980 года Иркутском авиазаводом. Состоял на вооружении 911 апиб, базировавшегося на аэродроме Лида. В июне 1989 года МиГ-23УБ вместе с полком сменил место дислокации на аэродром Бранд, где 911 апиб вошел в состав 105 адиб 16 ВА Группы советских войск в Германии, а впоследствии — Западной группы войск. В июле 1992 года полк вернулся на аэродром Лида, откуда осенью 1992 года самолет перегнали в Барановичи на 558 АРЗ для разделки и утилизации. В 2005 году поступил в музей.

----------


## Fencer

> 76802650075	К	№39	30	0?	23.04.82	СССР	06	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, Боровая


Белорусский авиадневник - Минская область. Часть 2.



> МиГ-27К – МиГ-27К заводской номер 76802650075, бортовой номер 06 красного цвета с белой окантовкой выпущен 23 апреля 1982 года Иркутским авиационным заводом №39. Состоял на вооружении 1-ой эскадрильи 911-го апиб (г. Лида). В 1989 году этот борт вместе с полком сменил место дислокации на аэродром Бранд, где 911 апиб вошел в состав 105 адиб 16 ВА Группы советских войск в Германии, а впоследствии — Западной группы войск. В июле 1992 года 911 апиб был выведен из Германии в Лиду. В 1993 году полк был расформирован, а самолеты были разобраны на 558 АРЗ и утилизированы на 975 базе ликвидации ракет "Лесная". Сохранились три МиГ-27К (второй сейчас находится в аэроклубе ДОСААФ в Липках, третий в оздоровительном лагере около поселка Малое Уланово Шкловского района).
> 
> В начале 90-х годов руководитель ОАО «Агро-Заречье» Каменецкого района Брестской области (в то время КСО «Колос») вместе с местной ветеранской организацией отправили запросы в различные инстанции с просьбой помочь приобрести списанный самолет, чтобы установить его в качестве памятника погибшим во вторую мировую войну лётчикам в районе бывшего полевого аэродрома у деревни Шестаково. В 1994 году Министерство обороны безвозмездно передало хозяйству подлежащий утилизации МиГ-27К. Самолет был доставлен к зданию правления хозяйства, где он простоял 8 лет, так как  разные обстоятельства не позволили реализовать идею с памятником. В мае 2002 года налоговая инспекция по Каменецкому району за долги хозяйства перед государством наложила на МиГ-27К арест и передала его в пользование Каменецкого ЖКХ. Самолет был установлен в городском парке. Летом 2008 года районные коммунальники передали самолет Центральному аэроклубу. 24 июля 2008 года МиГ-27К был доставлен в музей. После реставрации в 2009 году занял место в экспозиции.

----------


## Fencer

> 76802643383	К	№39	26	0?	29.06.81	СССР	17	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, УА №2 МГВАКа


Белорусский авиадневник - Минская область. Часть 5.



> МиГ-27К – заводской номер 76802643383, бортового обозначения не имеет. Корпус: верхняя часть - камуфляжная окраска из оттенков черно-красного цвета, нижняя – голубого.
> Самолет был построен в июне 1981 года на Иркутском авиационном заводе и поступил на вооружение 2-ой эскадрильи 911-го апиб.
> В 1993 году полк был расформирован, а самолеты были разобраны на 558 АРЗ и утилизированы на 975 базе ликвидации ракет "Лесная". Сохранились три МиГ-27К (второй сейчас находится в экспозиции музея авиационной техники в Боровой, третий в оздоровительном лагере около поселка Малое Уланово Шкловского района). В апреле 1994 г. МиГ-27К был передан в Минский авиационный колледж (ныне Белорусская государственная академия авиации) в качестве учебного пособия. Самолет поступил в колледж с бортовым номером "17" в виде белого контура без заполнения. 24 апреля 2011 года самолет перекрасили в черно-красный камуфляж и все опознавательные знаки и технические надписи были закрашены.
> В Липки доставлен в апреле 2020 года.

----------


## Fencer

> 76802657218	К	№39	33	0?	1982	СССР	07	911-й АПИБ Белоруссия, Быхов


Белорусский авиадневник - Могилевская область



> МиГ-27К - заводской номер 76802657218, бортовой номер 07 красного цвета с белой окантовкой. Корпус изначально трёхцветной зелёно-коричневой камуфляжной раскраски, в настоящее время одноцветной зелено-синей окраски. Состоял на вооружении 911-го авиационного полка истребителей-бомбардировщиков.

----------


## Fencer

Белорусский авиадневник - Кабина МиГ-23

----------


## RA3DCS

> Белорусский авиадневник - Кабина МиГ-23


Слепили из разных частей. Начиная спаркой, заканчивая МЛ.

----------


## .:grunge:.

11327 689ГвИАП
Ящик от ЗИП найден на аэродроме Нивенское

----------


## lindr

> 11327 689ГвИАП
> Ящик от ЗИП найден на аэродроме Нивенское


Такой МиГ-23М был.

----------


## Mig

Может быть кому интересно. МиГ-23МЛАЭ-2  - это что-то новенькое:

https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...48892962093275

----------


## AndyK

> Может быть кому интересно. [FONT="]МиГ-23МЛАЭ-2[/FONT]  - это что-то новенькое:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid...48892962093275


Сергей, почему новенькое?  :Smile:  Известное - тип 23-22Б, эксплуатанты - Болгария, Ливия, Сирия. Сергей (lindr) о них в свое время писал на форуме и список известных ему зав. номеров приводил.

В копии статьи на пикабу чутка поболе фоток.

----------


## RA3DCS

> В копии статьи на пикабу чутка поболе фоток.


Правда восстановили его ужасно похабно. Зашив недостающие лючки оцинковкой. Почему же у нас это называется реставрация - это же полная халтура.

----------


## AndyK

> Правда восстановили его ужасно похабно. Зашив недостающие лючки оцинковкой. Почему же у нас это называется реставрация - это же полная халтура.


Cаша, мне кажется, в данном случае ты излишне категоричен. Восстанавливали же не профессионалы, а волонтеры, и подручными средствами. И то, что покрасили с-т не в "серо-буро-малиновый" как это нередко бывало, а во вполне адекватные цвета и в границах существующих камуфляжных полей - уже плюс.

----------


## Mig

> Сергей, почему новенькое?  Известное - тип 23-22Б, эксплуатанты - Болгария, Ливия, Сирия. Сергей (lindr) о них в свое время писал на форуме и список известных ему зав. номеров приводил.


Если тип 23-22Б - то Болгария исключается, т.к. Болгария - член Варшавского договора, и ей было положено тип 23-22А. Или я чего-то не понимаю?

----------


## AndyK

> Если тип 23-22Б - то Болгария исключается, т.к. Болгария - член Варшавского договора, и ей было положено тип 23-22А. Или я чего-то не понимаю?


Пардон, с мобилы пишу часть текста "съелась" Да, Болгария - А, т.е.23-22А. Правильнее сказать, что т. н. МЛАЭ-2 - это тип 23-22 (комплектации А и Б)

----------


## FLOGGER

Этот самолет был создан в 82-м году. Это МЛ с отличиями по оборудованию  - СПО-15ЛМ и А-321. Был выпущен только один экземпляр этого самолета - "изд 23-19". Зав. номер 2960325365. Выпускался под обозначением МИГ-23МЛД "изделие 23-19". Планировалось использовать его как эталон для переоборудования серийных МЛ СССР в МЛД. Но переоборудование пошло по варианту "23-18", а он так и остался в одном экземпляре.

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Этот самолет был создан в 82-м году. Это МЛ с отличиями по оборудованию  - СПО-15ЛМ и А-321. Был выпущен только один экземпляр этого самолета - "изд 23-19". Зав. номер 2960325365. Выпускался под обозначением МИГ-23МЛД "изделие 23-19". Планировалось использовать его как эталон для переоборудования серийных МЛ СССР в МЛД. Но переоборудование пошло по варианту "23-18", а он так и остался в одном экземпляре.


Hi,

I think this MiG-23ML was manufactured in mid or late 1983.
Linenumber is 17923.


Jeroen

----------


## AndyK

> Этот самолет был создан в 82-м году. Это МЛ с отличиями по оборудованию  - СПО-15ЛМ и А-321. Был выпущен только один экземпляр этого самолета - "изд 23-19". Зав. номер 2960325365. Выпускался под обозначением МИГ-23МЛД "изделие 23-19". Планировалось использовать его как эталон для переоборудования серийных МЛ СССР в МЛД. Но переоборудование пошло по варианту "23-18", а он так и остался в одном экземпляре.


С-т был выпущен как 23-12Б, в 1982 г. переоборудован и получил индекс 23-19, в 1985 г. доработан до 23-22Б.



> Самолёт с зав.н. 2960325365 имеет необычную историю.
> Изначально это был МиГ-23МЛ (23-12Б), предназначенный для поставки в «третьи страны» (индексом «А» обозначались самолёты для стран Варшавского договора, «Б» ‒ для прочих заказчиков). В 1982 году его оснастили более современным оборудованием: радаром Н003Э (Сапфир-23МЛАЭ, который устанавливали на самолёты типа 23-12А), станцией предупреждения об облучении СПО-15 («Берёза»), системой ближней навигации «Клистрон» и блоками выброса помех КДС-23 в подфюзеляжном пилоне. Доработанный самолёт получил индекс 23-19 и бортовой «19-красный». Предположительно, в заводских документах эта модель обозначалась как МиГ-23МЛАЭ. В таком виде самолёт предлагался различным иностранным заказчикам, но безрезультатно.16 февраля 1985 года борт передали на 121 АРЗ, где 4 июля 1986 года переоборудовали в вариант 23-22Б (МиГ-23МЛАЭ-2 по заводской документации). С 24 ноября 1986 года самолёт служил в строевой части, а 27 августа 1991 года стал учебным пособием на Монинской учебной аэродромной базе (МУАБ) ВВИА им. Н.Е. Жуковского. Зимой 1993-1994 годов в МАУБ произошло обрушение двух старых авиационных ангаров. МиГ-23 получил повреждение левой консоли крыла и 17 октября 1994 года директивой Главного штаба ВВС был передан в Музей. Так самолёту удалось спастись от неминуемой утилизации.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Cаша, мне кажется, в данном случае ты излишне категоричен. Восстанавливали же не профессионалы, а волонтеры, и подручными средствами. .....


Андрей, я бы с тобой согласился если бы это был какой ни будь провинциальный музей. Но это центральный музей Военно-воздушных сил. И они собираются это выставлять  в экспозиции? Без кока, щитков шасси, теплопеленгатора со сломанной штангой ПВД?

----------


## AndyK

> Андрей, я бы с тобой согласился если бы это был какой ни будь провинциальный музей. Но это центральный музей Военно-воздушных сил. И они собираются это выставлять  в экспозиции? Без кока, щитков шасси, теплопеленгатора со сломанной штангой ПВД?


Саша, так это пока только покраску закончили, будут ещё техничку наносить. Щитки колёс ООШ есть, в процессе реставрации демонтировали. Остальные недостающие части ищут и по мере нахождения будут ими доукомплектовывать.

----------


## Avia M

С картинками. :Cool:  

https://vk.com/aviarestorermonino

----------


## Antares

> Правда восстановили его ужасно похабно. Зашив недостающие лючки оцинковкой. Почему же у нас это называется реставрация - это же полная халтура.


Как руководитель работ по восстановлению МиГ-23МЛАЭ б/н 19 в музее ВВС в Монино, имею доложить следующее:

Люки зашиты совсем не оцинковкой, а листовым алюминием марки АМг, толщиной 1,5 мм. Причём зашито так, что если найдутся или будут изготовлены штатные лючки (на ДЗУСах), то на демонтаж зашивки и установку штатного лючка уйдёт не больше пяти минут. Зашивка сделана с минимально возможным вмешательством в конструкцию самолёта.

Самолёт был собран _(фонарь, носовой обтекатель и десятки лючков много лет находились на хранении в ангаре)_, отремонтированы колёса, зашиты дыры и ликвидированы рваные повреждения крыла, заменён разбитый лобовой триплекс. Вся тяжесть работы легла на плечи волонтёров и сотрудников Музея. Цвета подбирались по невыцветшим участкам обшивки, схемам окраски и фотографиям. Самолёт покрашен антикоррозийной грунт-эмалью, которую безвозмездно предоставил спонсор. Бюджетных денег не было потрачено ни копейки.

Никакой «реставрацией» это никто и нигде не называет. Ни у волонтёров, ни у сотрудников Музея нет соответствующей лицензии. Тот факт, что некоторые бригады делают что-то подобное (может, чуть более замороченно) за большие деньги и называют это «реставрацией» - к нам не имеет никакого отношения.

Основная цель наших с сотрудниками Музея работ - ликвидация многолетней «свалки» («кладбища») самолётов, которую в 2005 году устроил в углу территории предыдущий начальник Музея. Этот объект много лет отравлял репутацию Музея, поэтому в 2019 году, с приходом нового руководства, в том углу начали наводить порядок.

----------


## Antares

> Андрей, я бы с тобой согласился если бы это был какой ни будь провинциальный музей. Но это центральный музей Военно-воздушных сил. И они собираются это выставлять  в экспозиции? Без кока, щитков шасси, теплопеленгатора со сломанной штангой ПВД?


Щитки на основные и переднюю стойку имеются, и уже покрашены. Но устанавливать их будем только после перекатки в экспозицию - пока они будут только мешать и поцарапаются.



В следующем году будем восстанавливать английскую техничку, полировать стекло фонаря.

Теплопеленгатор сейчас не достать, разве что муляж городить. Пушечного лафета тоже нет - поэтому пока всё зашито. Сопло взять негде, но зато двигатель внутри ‒ стоит.
Если найдутся желающие всё это добывать и восстанавливать - флаг им в руки. В любом случае, эти недостачи - не повод стыдливо держать самолёт в дальнем углу, где его вообще никто не увидит. Когда он будет в основной экспозиции, будет явно больше желающих его доукомплектовать. Может, даже КБ МиГ обратит на него внимание.

Но я этим заниматься уже не буду. Моя задача - убрать экспонат с «помойки». Там ещё осталось несколько образцов, которые можно внешне восстановить и тоже убрать оттуда, я буду заниматься ими. Пока существует эта «свалка», пока десятки экспонатов стоят некрашенными, пока не отремонтированы старинные ангары, поднять планку для музея будет очень-очень трудно.

P.S. Монино - только по названию «Центральный музей Военно-воздушных сил». А по факту это ‒ всего лишь один из филиалов Центрального музея Вооружённых сил. По статусу как Музей истории военной формы одежды или Музей-кабинет Жукова, просто размером побольше. И все заработанные деньги филиал перечисляет в ЦМВС, хотя посещаемость монинского музея за год выше, чем в головном музее!

----------


## Antares

> С-т был выпущен как 23-12Б, в 1982 г. переоборудован и получил индекс 23-19, в 1985 г. доработан до 23-22Б.


Самое смешное, что согласно формуляру, самолёт 4 июля 1986 года переоборудовали из 23-12 в 23-22Б (номер бюллетеня 0596118623), про 23-19 там нет ни слова. И начинается формуляр с 1985 года.
Может, перед нами совсем не 23-19, а обычный МиГ-23МЛ 23-12Б (как записано на обложке формуляра), переделанный в МиГ-23МЛД 23-22Б?
А связь между б/н 19 и индексом 23-19 - вымышленная? Может такое быть? Нет?

----------


## Crossi

> Самое смешное, что согласно формуляру, самолёт 4 июля 1986 года переоборудовали из 23-12 в 23-22Б (номер бюллетеня 0596118623), про 23-19 там нет ни слова. И начинается формуляр с 1985 года.
> Может, перед нами совсем не 23-19, а обычный МиГ-23МЛ 23-12Б (как записано на обложке формуляра), переделанный в МиГ-23МЛД 23-22Б?
> А связь между б/н 19 и индексом 23-19 - вымышленная? Может такое быть? Нет?


Большое спасибо за информацию.
Возможно ли разместить фотографии важных отрывков или хотя бы титульных страниц руководства по эксплуатации самолета?

----------


## RA3DCS

> .... И начинается формуляр с 1985 года.


Спасибо вам большое за информацию. Это очень интересно. Есть ли там запись, что это продолжение формуляра?

----------


## ДА-200

Если есть доступа к Часть 4 формуляра (Радиоэлектронное оборудование) - будет интересно как менялась комплектация изделия - сняли СПО-10, поставили Л006 и т.д.

----------


## Antares

> Возможно ли разместить фотографии важных отрывков или хотя бы титульных страниц руководства по эксплуатации самолета?


Руководства по эксплуатации я не видел, только формуляр в 4-х частях. Публиковать снимки пока нельзя, к сожалению.




> Есть ли там запись, что это продолжение формуляра?


Не видел, вроде нет. Но надо будет рассмотреть поподробнее.




> Если есть доступа к Часть 4 формуляра (Радиоэлектронное оборудование) - будет интересно как менялась комплектация изделия - сняли СПО-10, поставили Л006 и т.д.


Я успел пролистать только 1 часть, где общие данные. Да и то, когда листал, не знал многих подробностей об истории борта. Как появится возможность, доберусь до остальных частей и изучу подробно. Они есть, все четыре.

Постараемся сделать подробную публикацию об истории самолёта на музейном сайте, чтобы и Музею от этого польза была. Ссылку опубликую, если всё срастётся.

Пока вся информация, которую мне удалось найти о самолёте и «поженить» друг с другом, чтобы не было противоречий, изложена здесь:
https://vk.com/wall-173678697_216425

----------


## FLOGGER

*Antares*, большое спасибо за работу вам и вашим коллегам-волонтерам! Надеюсь, сможете вытащить из "помойки" и спасти оставшиеся машины. Успехов вам всем и удачи!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Пока вся информация, которую мне удалось найти о самолёте и «поженить» друг с другом, чтобы не было противоречий, изложена здесь:
> https://vk.com/wall-173678697_216425


ТАМ указано 16 февраля 1985 года самолёт передали на 121 АРЗ, где 4 июля 1986 года переоборудовали в вариант 23-22Б, норадар оставили старый, Н003Э.

Записи в формуляре подтверждают сохранение Н003Э?  Если это так все устои рушатся.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Если это так все устои рушатся.


Саша, да ну, привыкать, что-ли? Ну да, по идее должна была быть Н-008Э, но осталась 003Э. А ты вспомни МИГ-23М, чьё фото мы обсуждали: по виду он был МИГ-23 обр. 71 года, а оказался 23М! По крайней мере так утверждалось. У них зачастую оказывались намешаны в кучу признаки разных машин на одной.

----------


## Antares

> Записи в формуляре подтверждают сохранение Н003Э?  Если это так все устои рушатся.


В формуляре радиооборудование я ещё не смотрел, поэтому пока при написании текста опирался на вот эту фотографию 2005 года:



Кроме того, сама антенна РЛС и кое-что из оборудования сохранилось, мы их подробно изучим. При беглом осмотре антенны РЛС шильдик с названием мне найти не удалось...
По внешнему виду, насколько я понимаю, Н003 и Н008 практически не отличаются.

----------


## Crossi

> Кроме того, сама антенна РЛС и кое-что из оборудования сохранилось, мы их подробно изучим. При беглом осмотре антенны РЛС шильдик с названием мне найти не удалось...
> По внешнему виду, насколько я понимаю, Н003 и Н008 практически не отличаются.


БРЛС Н008Э должен содержать следующие блоки:

01. Блок Н008-01 - антенна
02. Блок Н008-42 - распределитель гетеродинного сигнала
03. Блок С23МЛ-74А - блок имитации и контроля цели
04. Блок С23МЛ-12Б - передатчик КНП
05. Блок С23МЛ-02А - передатчик импульсный
06. Блок С23-37 - высоковольтный выпрямитель индикации
07. Блок С23МЛ-65 - блок автоматической регулировки яркости
08. Блок С23-75 - пульт регулировки яркости
09. Блок С23-05 - индикатор
10. Блок С23МЛ-64 - блок управления контролем
11. Блок С23-50 - комплект антеннофидерного устройства
12. Блок Н008-89А - высокочастотный приемник
13. Блок Н008-40 - комплект монтажный
14. Блок С23-15 - блок разверток
15. АСП - авиационно-стрелковый прицел (в Н008Э не входит)
16. Блок С23МЛ-44 - пульт управления средний
17. Блок С23МЛ-24 - пульт управления левый
18. Контейнер радиоэлектронных блоков Н00810
19. Блок Н008-94 - блок коммутации
20. Блок H003-17 - блок питания
21. Блок H003-27 - блок питани АВМ
22. Блок H003-54 - блок сопряжения с КЗА (контрольно-записывающей аппаратурой)
23. Блок Н008-30 - распределительная коробка питания
24. Блок Н008-61Э - блок целеуказания
25. Блок С23-67 - блок терморегулирования
26. Блок С23-57 - стабилизатор тока индикатора
27. Блок Н008-34 - пульт управления правый

----------


## RA3DCS

> По внешнему виду, насколько я понимаю, Н003 и Н008 практически не отличаются.


Да они и по работе не слишком сильно отличаются. Есть у кого таблица дальности обнаружения и захвата Н003? По Н008 у меня таблица есть.

----------


## ДА-200

У экспортные 23-18А были:

Н008-01
Н008-89А
Н003-51
С23-МЛ-02А
С23-МЛ-12Б
С23-МЛ-74А
Н008-10А
Н003-17
Н003-79
Н008-03
Н003-19
Н008-29
Н008-49-1
Н008-49-11
Н003-34
С23-МЛ-44
С23-МЛ-64
С23-МЛ-84
Н003-94
Н008-30
Н003-69
Н008-20А

У экспортные 23-22А были:

Н008-01
Н003-51
Н008-61Э
Н008-42
С23-МЛ-24
Н008-34
С23-МЛ-44
С23-МЛ-64
С23-МЛ-74А
С23-МЛ-84
Н008-94
С23-05
С23-15
Н008-55
С23МЛ-65
С23-75
Н003-06
Н003-07
Н003-17
Н003-27
С23-37
С23-57
С23-67
Н003-18А
Н003-28
Н003-29
Н008-49 I
Н008-49 II
Н003-69
Н003-79
Н008-10
Н008-30
Н008-20

----------


## RA3DCS

> У экспортные 23-18А были:
> 
> .....
> У экспортные 23-22А были:
> 
> ....
> Н008-20


Без названия блоков довольно проблематично понять где что?

----------


## ДА-200

Информация из перечни оборудования (дополнение к формуляру):



PS:

Блок Н008-61 не попал на месте, моя ошибка.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Информация из перечни оборудования (дополнение к формуляру):
> .


То, что с индексом С23 осталось еще от МиГ-23М.

----------


## Antares

В субботу мы нашли контейнер для блоков РЛС от музейного МиГ-23МЛАЭ. На шильдике указано, что блок называется Н008-10, то есть всё-таки самолёт действительно превратили в 23-22Б, и он уже давно не 23-19. Поэтому, видимо, правильнее его будет обозначать МиГ-23МЛД.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Поэтому, видимо, правильнее его будет обозначать МиГ-23МЛД.


Скорее всего экспортный МиГ-23МЛД.
Очень надеемся увидеть еще вырезки из формуляра.

----------


## Rutunda

Всем добрый день! Имеется ли в природе фото кабины МиГ-23 тип 71? Чем она отличалась от 23М и 23С?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Всем добрый день! Имеется ли в природе фото кабины МиГ-23 тип 71? Чем она отличалась от 23М и 23С?


Конечно имеется и мы вроде где-то это разбирали.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Всем добрый день! Имеется ли в природе фото кабины МиГ-23 тип 71? Чем она отличалась от 23М и 23С?


Например, вот. У меня она числится именно так.

----------


## Rutunda

> Например, вот. У меня она числится именно так.


К сожалению эта фота из Споттерс нет.уа и на самолет в музее в 404 в ех.Киеве. Там сборная солянка из разных модификаций.

----------


## RA3DCS

> . У меня она числится именно так.


Валера, самолет этот 1971 года. Но как справедливо заметил Rutunda Там сборная солянка из разных модификаций. В основном от М.

Для продолжения думаю нужно сменить тему тут ведь реестр МиГ-23.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да ради бога, я не против. Спросили - я ответил.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Всем добрый день! Имеется ли в природе фото кабины МиГ-23 тип 71? Чем она отличалась от 23М и 23С?


Переезжаем сюда
Помогите идентифицировать модификацию МиГ-23

----------


## Fencer

К полувековому юбилею истребителя МиГ-23 http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...e3c6a036e5.pdf

----------


## Transit

6.01.1989 пара МиГ-23МС ВВС Ливии (ведущий Акила Хадия б/н 9074 и ведомый Абд аль-Хамид аль-Маджириси б/н 8709) выполняла рутинный патрульный полет с аэ Аузу вдоль границы Чада. После потери навигационной ориентировки ушли севернее назначенного маршрута. Попытки с земли дать им правильный курс оказались запоздалыми и пара оказалась без топлива над пустынной местностью. Ведущий катапультировался и позже был обнаружен силами ПСС, а ведомый попытался выполнить вынужденную посадку и пропал без вести. На фото ниже хвостовая часть упавшего самолета 9074.

----------


## Transit

Киль 23МЛД у памятника Сафронову Сергею Ивановичу в Дегтярске.

----------


## ДА-200

Это должно быть МиГ-27. Видна антенна РСДН-а.

----------


## Transit

Вполне возможно.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Киль 23МЛД у памятника ........


А с другой стороны фотки нет? Крупным планом?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Это должно быть МиГ-27. Видна антенна РСДН-а.


Судя по всему это Д-шка. 32-27

----------


## Transit

вид справа

----------


## RA3DCS

> вид справа


Спасибо большое! Это 32-27!

----------


## Transit

61912538152 в музее Верхней Пышмы (трансфер с Ходынки)

----------


## FLOGGER

Сегодня, 10 июня, исполнилось 55 лет со дня первого полета МИГ-23!

----------


## Fencer

> 028000102	23-11/6	№30	1968	СССР	236	СА02 Ачинскоe ВАТУ (c 1973)


Источник https://aviaforum.ru/threads/morskaj...6#post-3236066

----------


## Transit

Пара фото с аэр. Бенина. 6130 заруливает после посадки и стоянка звена (фото сделано на разбеге, номера смазаны, но вроде читается как 6Х77). И ещё номерки из летной книжки летчика 1023-й аэ - 109, 115 и 117 (шестерку похоже опускали в записях).

----------


## lindr

> И ещё номерки из летной книжки летчика 1023-й аэ - 109, 115 и 117 (шестерку похоже опускали в записях).


Не опускали. Она появилась только на машинах после капремонта в середине нулевых.

----------


## lindr

> но вроде читается как 6Х77)


Не было таких номеров в Ливии, "7" двоится.

----------


## ПСП

> 9903220 УБ №39 32 20 1979 СССР 4020 БРС


*№63*  3220

----------


## Fencer

> *№63*  3220


Это на брс СССР писали на МиГ-23 крайние цифры заводского номера на щитках передней опоры шасси?

----------


## lindr

> Это на брс СССР писали на МиГ-23 крайние цифры заводского номера на щитках передней опоры шасси?


ПВО шники ЕМНИП писали.

----------


## Антоха

Небольшая фантазия на тему применения "снятых с хранения" МиГ-27М в Сирии

----------


## lindr

Это МЛ. Внизу двигателя характерный блок выброса помех.

----------


## Fencer

> Это МЛ. Внизу двигателя характерный блок выброса помех.


Носовая часть как у МиГ-27.

----------


## Transit

> Носовая часть как у МиГ-27.


Имелось ввиду фотошопленный индийский 27МЛ.

----------


## lindr

> Имелось ввиду фотошопленный индийский 27МЛ.


ЕМНИП МиГ-27МЛ 01 синий у нас летал.

1080101	МЛ	№39	01	01	09.03.83	СССР	01	ММЗ Микояна		




> Это на брс СССР писали на МиГ-23 крайние цифры заводского номера на щитках передней опоры шасси?


9903220	УБ	№39	32	20	1979	СССР	63	4020 БРС

----------


## FLOGGER

> ЕМНИП МиГ-27МЛ 01 синий у нас летал.


Не изменяет. И летал, и демонстрировался в 92-м году на МАШ-92.

P.S. Ветка, правда, про МИГ-23. :Confused:

----------


## lindr

> P.S. Ветка, правда, про МИГ-23


МиГ-27 включен в реестр. В августе обновлю, будут все Казахские МиГ-27

----------


## Антоха

> ЕМНИП МиГ-27МЛ 01 синий у нас летал.
> 
> 1080101	МЛ	№39	01	01	09.03.83	СССР	01	ММЗ Микояна



МиГ-27МЛ
Бортовой номер *01*, заводской номер 1080101

Модификация советского истребителя-бомбардировщика с изменяемой стреловидностью крыла МиГ-27М, разработанная специально по заказу Военно-Воздушных сил Индии и получившая собственных индекс «МЛ» (заводской шифр 32-29Л). 

Самолёт № 1010801 является первым опытным экземпляром из головной экспортной партии в 16 машин. 9 марта 1983 года лётчик-испытатель Иркутского авиазавода В.Б. Максименков впервые поднял его в небо. На доводку авиационного оборудования понадобилось ещё около года, после чего, в апреле 1984 года МиГ-27МЛ № 1080101 передали на ММЗ имени А.И. Микояна для дальнейших испытаний. 

"Ноль первый" долгое время эксплуатировался в качестве летающей лабораторией. В рамках перспективных разработок РСК «МиГ» на нём проверяли различные системы и новое оборудование. МиГ-27МЛ №01 несколько раз выставляли на авиационных выставках. В начале 2000-х годов все испытательные программы были завершены и машину перевели на хранение.

Благодаря содействию компаний РОСТЕХ, ОАК и РСК «МиГ», с 2022 года этот уникальный самолёт экспонируется в Орешково.

----------


## Антоха

Возможно у кого-то есть качественные фотографии этой машины (1080101) с эмблемой на левом воздухозаборнике. Сейчас эмблема замазана, но в планах её восстановить

----------


## FAI-155

Антон эмблемы были с двух сторон. Эмблема ИАПО.

----------


## FLOGGER

> МиГ-27МЛ
> Бортовой номер *01*, заводской номер 1080101
> Самолёт № 1010801


Так я и не понял, какой у нее зав. номер?

----------


## Антоха

> МиГ-27М №1080101
> 
> Вложение 105148


Вот номер. 

Я допустил ошибку пока смотрел на другую фотографию.. написание номера на лючках позволяет читать его зеркально

----------


## FLOGGER

> написание номера на лючках позволяет читать его зеркально


Да, действительно, можно и так и так его прочитать. :Confused:

----------


## Fencer

https://m.vk.com/wall-122334426_2754...tom=1#comments



> Осенью 1994 г. 528-й истребительный авиационный Краснознамённый полк ПВО был расформирован. Оставшиеся в строю самолёты МиГ-23МЛ были переброшены на аэродром Хурба под г. Комсомольск-на-Амуре на оборудованную базу хранения, а впоследствии были утилизированы.


Давно уже в интернете читаю об этом и не помню, чтобы в Хурбе на базе резерва самолетов были МиГ-23 в то время. К этому времени база резерва самолётов была расформирована и осталось много списанных Су-15 и Як-28, а МиГ-23 я там не видел точно.

----------


## Avia M

> в Хурбе


Дземги. Ранее обсуждали...

----------


## FLOGGER

Решил тут на днях перечитать книжку "Истребитель МИГ-23" С. Мороза. Экспринт, 2005. И с удивлением обнаружил (у кого эта книжка есть) на стр.22 упоминание о некоем МИГ-23ПД  (в смысле перехватчик доработанный). Причем упоминание идет в одном абзаце с МЛД. В следующем абзаце говорится о превращении "старых" МЛ и П  в МЛД и ПД. Это как понимать? Кто-то может это разъяснить? В большой книге Приходченко, НЯП, ничего не говорится ни о каком ПД. Что за ПД и чем он отличался от П? Может быть уважаемый lindr что-то знает? Или еще кто?
P.S. Там есть маленькое еще замечание: "правда в войсках этот последний не прижился". Имеется в виду ПД. Но был?

----------


## lindr

Был. Изделие 23-16 ЕМНИП.
17993 доработали см. реестр.
Пошло ли в серию ? Не знаю достоверно.

----------


## FLOGGER

Значит хоть один да был. Спасибо.

----------


## Lesley

? (37 blue) dumped at Zerbst, noted at 29-1-1991 (anybody the constructionnumber?
2901006 (74 blue) dumped at Grossenhain, noted at 30-1-1991
3901508, dumped at Rangsdorf, noted at 27-4-1991
6902008 (67 red) dumped Rangsforf, noted at 27-4-1991
0390203671 (20 blue) dumped Ribnitz-Damgarten, noted at 26-7-1992
0390320549 wreck at Helsinki-*Malmin* at 19-6-1995

Then I have a preserved MiG-23ML? at Berlitz, Germany in 9-5-1993 with the number 10703010416. But I could not find this one..

MiG-27
76802645398 at Rangsdorf, noted at 27-4-1991

Sincerely,
Lesley

----------


## Avia M

> Известен реестру МиГ-23


Утверждается выпущен в 1975-м году. Просматривается прежний б/н №09... 03422?

https://youtu.be/U-ctgxCu_iI

----------


## Fencer

> 0390203422	М	№30			04.75	СССР	02	23-я ВА, ИВВАИУ


Как реставрировали МиГ 23: сотрудники Иркутского авиазавода дали новую жизнь самолету, «приземлившемуся» на школьный двор https://irkutskinform.ru/kak-restavr...shkolnyj-dvor/

----------


## maxjek

Товарищи, у кого есть фотографии цветные МиГ-23Б? собираю модель, не могу определиться с окраской

----------

